# Enough of the chit-chat, let's see YOUR car



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

in ONE picture please


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

The Audi:










The GTI


----------



## ping1 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ours:
2011 WRX, 2005 LGT


----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)




----------



## Chris Stack (May 27, 2008)

And


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## former3g (Jun 1, 2008)

I just lurk here but figured I would participate. 

The daily beater and the garage queen.









I don't have any of the Kia.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

She's a work in progress


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

Just went outside and took one.









edit: terrible picture, heres one from earlier:


----------



## eburg_DUB (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## aleksl (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

[/url] Untitled by geofftii2002, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## MJZman (May 14, 2009)

R32








Talon


----------



## banderillero90 (Jun 27, 2008)

The Daily/Construction Vehicle haha I need a truck so bad.


----------



## CozmoK. (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

mine:




Wife's:
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/bespokemachine/6304516588/]


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

former3g said:


> The daily beater and the garage queen.


which is which?


----------



## bustedbucket (Mar 23, 2010)

-Sweet mg, _2cor_. Wire wheel'd brit fist e-pound.
- Love your cars _audifans_.
- Brown ftw, _DUTCHMANia_
- I envy your car and castle, _CozmoK._ 

Too lazy for new pics. I'll just regurgitate some previously whored dirty wheel quick shots:


----------



## former3g (Jun 1, 2008)

DUTCHMANia said:


> which is which?


I daily the GTI. The Evo does not make for a good daily driver, especially with my long commute.


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Frank41682 (Feb 20, 2007)

My C300 4M and my Partners X5335d


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

Seat Leon FR TDI








VW Polo


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

+ a 2011 Jetta SEL


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

Cell phone quality, but you get the picture.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I just walked outside and snapped a picture. 

SW has two sets of extra wheels, flashy for shows, and Ultraleggras for Auto-x. 

The Golf is a dirt cheap lease special, not sure what we are getting next, but maybe a lightly used 911.

E30 sits in my Dad's garage.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Fall 930 by willtel, on Flickr


Bronco in the rye by willtel, on Flickr


325iT by willtel, on Flickr


Xterra Snow Trip by willtel, on Flickr

IMG_3212-HDR-2 by Patrick Downs, on Flickr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Jelly of your garage... 

E46 touring... Nice.

Bronco, **** yeah.

Classic Porsche, DIR.

Xterra, 95% of a 4Runner at 60% of the price. :thumbup:


----------



## Andyman746 (May 8, 2000)

^patrick, i want and love your truck!!










-andy


----------



## alohasb7 (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

As requested, walked out and took a mobile phone shot. 
GTI is my daily, TDI is the SO's









Miata's in the garage, here's a recent shot


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

Some very cool rides in here guys thanks for sharing. My current stable. The 3 is going back off lease in a few months, now I have a project house, so its spot will be empty for a while until I get some free time. What will fill it? Muscle car, C3 Vette, mabe a square body chevy like my last one.


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

derp


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Subscribed opcorn:


----------



## DrFrisker (Mar 19, 2009)

Armed Escort said:


>


love this^ I have a wanabe, need a rolling shot


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

Most recent S4 pic would be from my trip earlier this year to drive at Lime Rock:


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

Best i can do in ONE picture ahha


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

The daily









The toy


----------



## b1m2x3 (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

My three HGP's











Sent with iPhone4444


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

the daily









the toy









the project


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's mine. Just picked up the Passat last week.


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

My Skoda Superb V6 3,6 4x4 DSG Combi:











Sent with iPhone4444


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

where do I start... so many cars
89 volvo 240 turbo








By ncbrock at 2012-08-25

Factory Five Roadster MK3








By ncbrock at 2012-05-16

2000 m coupe


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

pos 1985 mkII parts car









newly aquired 93 e34









Cars not worthy of photos:
2006 toyota sequoya 
2008 toyota camry
2005 nissan altima 3.5


----------



## Wheelwright (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## K.Lagan (Jan 12, 2011)

I see almost nothing but extremely nice cars in this thread. 

Here's mine, in all its grey magnificence:


----------



## MagnetoReluctance (Aug 14, 2003)

My Volt:









My partners RDX:


----------



## Smarty_Kirkland (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm still a few months away from my license, so no car yet. But, here is my "project" with my dad.


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

K.Lagan said:


> I see almost nothing but extremely nice cars in this thread.
> 
> Here's mine, in all its grey magnificence:


Saw your picture and thought that parking garage looks very similiar to the one I parked at when I was in Brussels a few weeks ago then I saw where you were from. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

quick shot...


----------



## .BRuno. (Jun 16, 2003)

Project #1:









Project #2:









Project #3:









Wife's/daily:


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)




----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is my small SUV-like vehicle...










It does not get bothered by speed bumps...:laugh:


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

The daily driver:









The lapping machine:


----------



## airman401 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Ditched most of the body add-ons from when I first got the car. Trying an OEM+ approach now. Unfortunately, in the shop because some ditzytits rear ended me on my way back from St Louis over Labor Day. :banghead:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

My current ones.


P1000718 by nemo1ner80, on Flickr


P1010164 by nemo1ner80, on Flickr

(The Yellow GTI)

Cruisin' by DUKEDLF, on Flickr


----------



## DBL_TKE (Sep 2, 2010)

1980 Datsun 280zx










1985 Chevy Camaro Z28










1986 Audi 4000S










1992 VW GTI










1991 Chevy Camaro Z28










And yes, I still have them all.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

The boat...


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Daily in the back, dusty project in the front.










Hose has nothing to do with washing the car :laugh: had to flush the hot water heater :facepalm:


----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)

I've got nothing.......

but thought this was appropriate to the thread title:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

RacingManiac said:


> It does not get bothered by speed bumps...:laugh:


And that's how it ought to be :thumbup:

During the parade lap at ITR Expo:


----------



## paroxysm (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## wfochris (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

romanl said:


>


Where was this taken? I remember being in a fully loaded Expedition in HS on a crossing similar to that in Malibu, which sunk under the truck's weight .

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

The Saabaru, mid engine swap. Spun a bearing in the original EJ205 so converting it to an EJ207(JDM STi) w/ JDM 6-spd.


saabaru by dubbinfool, on Flickr

And the LR3 doin' its thing


disco by dubbinfool, on Flickr


----------



## mm3 (Oct 10, 2010)

(Older pic, the decals on the rear window are gone and the rear wiper is fixed/back)Jetta front end is still sloppy, so I won't show the mug shot - just the ass pic. :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

K.Lagan said:


> I see almost nothing but extremely nice cars in this thread.


Allow me to fix that.

Daily:









Project:









Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

Here is my Mustang at Englishtown NJ a few weeks ago.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

VadGTI said:


> Where was this taken? I remember being in a fully loaded Expedition in HS on a crossing similar to that in Malibu, which sunk under the truck's weight .
> 
> Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


its up in Nor.Cal i forgot exact location, but its up in the Redwoods national park area.
i was just looking for a place to FLY Fish, and that bridge is mainly used by big trucks moving rocks or gravel.
i can look back at the maps and try to figure out exact location if you really that interested.? :wave:


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

two seasons of real world driving:


















:heart:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

As they sit... yes, I suck at cameraphone.


----------



## mm3 (Oct 10, 2010)

kharma said:


> As they sit... yes, I suck at cameraphone.


dat V70R


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

for the time being the daily:


----------



## rabb77 (Feb 22, 2003)

and it's been a really good CUV. I actually enjoy it.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

romanl said:


> its up in Nor.Cal i forgot exact location, but its up in the Redwoods national park area.
> i was just looking for a place to FLY Fish, and that bridge is mainly used by big trucks moving rocks or gravel.
> i can look back at the maps and try to figure out exact location if you really that interested.? :wave:


I was hoping it was that one in Malibu... Cannot remember how to get there at all .

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

Mach 1 with 15k miles. Current daily


----------



## viperssd (Jul 12, 2005)

My baby


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

It's currently up on jack stands in the garage getting the rear brake caliper replaced. Did the other side like 2 months ago :banghead:


----------



## greatfox (Mar 5, 2005)

Both cars in one shot!


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Lots of really nice cars:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Got new wheels going on soon but here's one of the last pics I took.


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

Edit: Updated photo.


IMG_2583 by Skitzafit, on Flickr


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

^ Damm nice NSX


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

my r32 touareg and gti


----------



## Frostybunny (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Nothing special here
Corolla AE112 and my pocket rocket (back in Jakarta)


Peugeot 304 (project car, 90% finish) 


Peugeot 207


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

*FV-QR*

During her(?) first hand wash in July.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## IgorRGTI (Apr 7, 2010)

Just picked it up yesterday, excite!


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

My new to me car


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I fill out the stereotype and i don't care.









And the other


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

actually got to drive it today, took my son to an aircooled show


----------



## Adriank (Apr 29, 2012)

G60


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

20vTa4 said:


> actually got to drive it today, took my son to an aircooled show


Flanders?


----------



## BRZ (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

Any more pictures of that 1983 Supra?


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

Daily:









Non-Daily:









Thinking about getting a ~96' pathfinder soon though :beer:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Wifes' soccer mom hauler










my summer daily










winter dd


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

bbk said:


> Any more pictures of that 1983 Supra?


Havent had the car out in a couple years, so these are all older pics... but it still looks the same, just sitting in the garage 

edit: These pics are all like 5 years old, after posting them I realized that I dont really like them..lol


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

The two Integras









The GTI


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

The current DD, complete with misc. porsche bits and bobs


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Sunday driver:


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)




----------



## 10minutes (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## SecretWeapon (Sep 21, 2003)

[/url]
Black and Grey by MavroCam, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

w/ koni + eibach + rear sway = fun


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

my new 2013 S4









my 1996 VW Cabrio


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

khuygie88 said:


> Flanders?


yes, he was really disappointed there was no herbie in attendance


----------



## Fettes Brot (May 25, 2001)

His:









Hers:


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

2007 MINI Cooper. Good car, fairly reliable.


----------



## Ranko25 (Jun 27, 2001)

At the BMW Welt just about to get delivery


----------



## SconnieGTI (Jun 10, 2012)

The mudders go on next week. 

Sent from my man cannon via Tapatalk 2.


----------



## jeffTOTHEMAX (Apr 16, 2006)

No pictures more recent, girlfriend took all the cameras with her on vacation


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

Best pic I have, my goals for this car are pretty much maintenance-centric


----------



## quattro B6 (Sep 16, 2012)

This seems like an appropriate thread for my first actual post. Been lurking in the burshes for a while, but I figured I should post.

The B6:









The XJ:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

TCL: Claims it's not part of VWVortex yet 90% of the posters still have VW's. :laugh:


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

A lot of awesome cars on here :thumbup:


----------



## JMN1 (Aug 13, 2001)




----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

95 Jetta with over 200k miles aka the roadtrip warrior

Always ready and willing to go anywhere, anytime.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Haven't snapped real photos of either in a while, so here are some cell shots:

Audi:









Jetta:









My '84 4000s Quattro is running but still sitting at my folks' house, waiting for me to pick it up and bring her back to life. I have no recent photos, so here's an oldie that I always post:


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

just bought this.


----------



## Jordan 191 (Nov 6, 2000)

My car:










Most recent photo of the wife's car :laugh: :


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

she knows there's a latch for opening the back, right?


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

mellbergVWfan said:


> TCL: Claims it's not part of VWVortex yet 90% of the posters still have VW's. :laugh:


:laugh:

We hate VWs but we drive them anyway.


----------



## t.benz (May 18, 2007)

Daily/New winter ride








The transmission eating, fluid leaking, electrical gremlin, 247,000 mile, love of my life.








Hauler/Old winter ride/College mover/Reliable as hell/- extra vehicle soon for sale. Buying a house!


----------



## MagnetoReluctance (Aug 14, 2003)

independent77 said:


> just bought this.


Awesome!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

my daily E36 328i with 207,000 miles:










and my R32 i picked up in May:










i would really like to add a mid-90's Tacoma to the mix, but they are a little pricey.


----------



## H. Stark (Apr 18, 2007)

Not terribly recent but it looks the same. My super car.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnets (Sep 12, 2012)

New GLI


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

My daily driver/ongoing project Prelude with 277,850 miles on it, and the currently in pieces Honda Gyro.


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

I love the "POST ONE PIC" then everybody goes and post pics of every car they ever owned, their wifes,parents,gf,friends cars.

Here is mine from the other day









Mk4 sons transport to school
Mk5 family car(wifes DD)
Mk3 parts car
Mk1 Caddy my daily rolling project
Mk1 Cabby wifes summer car,work in progress


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

My Callaway Stage 2 turbo GTI









My daily 11 camry









sent from my star tac cellular device


----------



## nicetry (Mar 13, 2008)

Some gorgeous cars in this thread, here's a couple recents of mine.

The S4...









The 996TT...


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

i think mine is broken


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Are those real Advans?


----------



## J.Knipl (Jun 6, 2003)

here


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> i think mine is broken


Yup, and dented


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

bizybyker said:


> Are those real Advans?


sure are super advan sa3r build date of 10/98


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Who dosn't like some whoring?*

My 20th








My cross dressing pickemup (mazda badged ford...MERICA!)








And my go fast fun toy.








And yes I only buy black vehicles...


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't keep cars too long these days, but the two currents I split daily/commuting duties on are:

2010 GTI 4-door (had it for a month - still in progress)









Temp whels are my Audi stockers, since I sold the Denvers.


2001 A4 2.8Q 









Next car is a Quartz Gray '07-08 RS4 in a year or so.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> sure are super advan sa3r build date of 10/98


Siiick, always a big fan of those wheels.:thumbup:


----------



## T.O.MATRIX (Jun 16, 2005)

One of the most recent pics of the ride...








[/url]
DSC_0825 by Torontohemi, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## tampaSi (Apr 11, 2006)

IMG_0628 by raregreen91, on Flickr



2012 167 by raregreen91, on Flickr


----------



## Petercar redo (Jun 10, 2012)

They're in bed sleeping already .....so I didn't want to wake them. 😉


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

love it


----------



## ItsThatFast (May 2, 2005)

My daily. Love it, hate filling it up though :/

Clean:









Dirty:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

http://instagr.am/p/PFbLREuUK1/


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

my pile o ****


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Woodski said:


> my pile o ****


Is it a new trend to call your tasteful car a pile of ****? I've seen a few do this.


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

my unenthusiast car...


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

worth_fixing said:


> Is it a new trend to call your tasteful car a pile of ****? I've seen a few do this.


the photo makes it look a lot better than it does, plus it currently isnt running.


----------



## FourPointOh (Sep 16, 2009)

Most recent pic, taken today. She has 104k miles and I am ready to put another 100k on her!


Mini_ctown1 by derek.schradieck, on Flickr


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Continuous Project.










The daily/hauler with the trail rider.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Ungarisch said:


> my unenthusiast car...


Love it! :beer:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

206hp of N/A goodness, for sale once I replace the clutch:









Former daily driver, now project car status:









New daily driver fuel saver:


----------



## BODH1 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

my tcl approved ride


----------



## breakfasteatre (Sep 28, 2006)

awww yeahhh


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

the Wife's beater and my global warmer


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Continuous Project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your signature and username lie.


----------



## tda_18x (Sep 15, 2006)

Beetle 1.8t








Scirocco 16v








Corrado g60








Triumph daytona


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

Took this one today while I took my kids to the park and having washed it yesterday.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

Daily driver ZHP, autox rat 325is.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

My one and only car: the 4Motion, unlike the fleets everyone else seems to have. :wave:


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

as it sits


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Work:









Play:


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Wife's car: '10 Clubman S










My DD: '08 Cooper S










Car I like to tinker with, and occasionally drive: '88 Jetta GL










Beater truck: '88 Ranger XLT (now sans dent!)


----------



## breakfasteatre (Sep 28, 2006)

nerds of tcl. im impressed


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Great thread. It's like putting names to faces in a strange sort of way. :beer:


----------



## nutcracker (Dec 30, 2008)

6-year old photo


----------



## ilocan (Nov 20, 2006)

My DD:











My weekender:


----------



## turbors89 (Jun 17, 2011)

Day I got it back from the body shop.


----------



## BroncosFan (Mar 21, 2012)

My first and only car


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

A lot of low post count individuals here (not a dig, just an observation).


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

BroncosFan said:


> My first and only car


rich parents must be fun


----------



## ThaBozz (Sep 14, 2006)

Current Daily Driver

No pics of the GTi as its no where near done.


----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

The money pit










The daily (Which I never take pics of)


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Woodski said:


> rich parents must be fun


where does his post say his parents purchased the car for him?

leave that sort of **** out of this thread, and just enjoy the pictures of the wide spectrum of cars, that members own.


----------



## marko.f (Dec 28, 2010)

nothing special


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

Daily:









Grocery getter, weekend warrior, panty dropper:










^^ Old pic BTW. I've since redone the front end of the car for better cooling.


----------



## WeeTallDidTiming (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Chan (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## 4motionvr6dub (Nov 3, 2010)

vasillalov said:


> Daily:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best daily to have in Chicago, driving and parking downtown is a b!tch


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Jordan 191 said:


>


Did the Chinese do it?


----------



## rwp (Aug 24, 2012)

Mr. Chan said:


>


Wheels from the current gen Beetle? Looks perfect on your car.. very nice!!

My 2012 GLI


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

Daily:








One of the many projects:








Old truck:








Project that I will never finish:








I'm not sure why I still own this:








And a project I should have never started:









Some of those images are fairly dated. I am seriously about to clean house, I can't take it anymore.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Mine is the one in the foreground. Looks a little different today. Added some Voltex CF goodies.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

4motionvr6dub said:


> Best daily to have in Chicago, driving and parking downtown is a b!tch


Yep! Guess what's going to be my winter beater... Anything offered by these guys:


----------



## 4motionvr6dub (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

Won't be mine as of Tuesday. I'll update this weekend with the new jawn.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

My OBS


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

The one that I rely on.









The one that i do not.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

A while back when I was changing the Impreza's oil. It has seen better days.  
May soon be looking for another, but with a 5 speed.


----------



## MoPho (May 12, 2007)

Seems like just yesterday I whored out my car in a thread here 


Here is the most recent shot I took of it











.


----------



## chocolatecamil (Dec 8, 2005)

I'll play:


----------



## slide13 (Jul 7, 2012)

so many stupid VW fanboii in this thread :banghead:


----------



## marko.f (Dec 28, 2010)

slide13 said:


> so many stupid VW fanboii in this thread :banghead:


owning a vw (or any brand for that matter) doesnt make you a "fanboii" :facepalm:

post your car and keep the drama out of the thread


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Most of the fleet in a single picture


----------



## saveFred (Sep 28, 2009)

First car I bought









Then I got









Me driving my latest acquisition home


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Latest photo of the Mini. Aug 25.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

2002 e55 amg Mercedes


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Summer beater, 95 Golf GTi Vr, rescued from 4 previous abusers


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

at autox yesterday


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)




----------



## Syndicate (Aug 16, 2002)

...ours (his and hers)


----------



## sullie (Oct 17, 2003)

Two of the three in one shot, my daily Outback XT and C6 w/Z51 package. Wifey's '08 Accord EX-L V6 not pictured.


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

Picked this up last week, and her is to long relations ship :beer:


----------



## MVJ1975 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

His and Hers








'10 STI mine ~500hp on 93oct. fully built 
'12 EVO X MR Hers ~ stock beater :laugh:
Both are DD's


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll do most of this via instagram, because I can.

The daily:









The Snaab:









The scoot:









The Porsche:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

slide13 said:


> so many stupid VW fanboii in this thread :banghead:


You drive a MK2 and created a thread asking what you need to slam your car. And you're calling people fanboys? 

On topic: I came in expecting a thread full of Sonatas. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Exhaustdd (Mar 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

The daily









The bus


----------



## 318989 (Mar 14, 2007)

MJZman said:


> R32


LOL oh jesus christ, I use to be a dsmer too :banghead::laugh:


----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

The love of my life/garage queen, 1995 Audi urS6










And the daily


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

My Stable
My summer dd








My winter dd








My project for the past 10 years


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Mr. Chan said:


>


Wow, I'm not a fan of "stance" or whatever but this is ****ing  amazing!


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## 318989 (Mar 14, 2007)

Spdmini said:


>


I am almost positive I saw you driving that Cooper on Rt. 17 2 weekends ago going south.


----------



## MkIIfreak (May 22, 2007)

DD










Project


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Daily/auto-xer/utility/everything vehicle:










No pics of the wife's car, but it's the same grey MKV Jetta that you see 15 times a day. :laugh:


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

marko.f said:


> nothing special


Assuming you are not Chinese?


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

I'll add to the White Mk5's on this page. 


Redialed by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

The daily: 238K miles, 93 525iT









Weekend, project, fun car: 91 318is


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

2000 1.8t New Beetle.










2012 MINI Countryman S All4.


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

GTI winter/rain










Daily in the summer, fun car:



















i hit some bugs one time:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

1989 E30


























and my 09 zx6r. this is the daily!


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

Recent pic of pink car









Current daily driver (much to my dismay)









My actual daily driver, not back on the road yet









WHO WANTS TO BUY A NICE WINDSOR BLUE GTI 2.SLO









and then there's some project cars.


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

The daily do-it-all-mobile.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

My commuter appliance (stickers come off soon...have more EV events to work first): 










E39 after a little detailing from a fellow TCL'er


----------



## 2slojetta0L (Dec 15, 2001)

mine-gti, wife -sentra


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

wheels are black now though


----------



## Dave Zero (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)




----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

da coupe


----------



## M117 (Jan 25, 2008)

Crappy instagramish pictures.

'05 SE-R Spec V (3rd Gear Chirping Edition)


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*










and yes, i tipped that slalom cone without knocking it over/out of the box. :beer::laugh:


----------



## Venom6 (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

my daily


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

The daily/project/racecar... photo's almost two years old, doesn't look nearly as good..possibly keep her and do a swap/rwd conversion for the hell of it.


----------



## brickfrenzy (Dec 5, 2003)

Ohi










My most recent picture.


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

brickfrenzy said:


> Ohi


Hnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg *stroke*


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## CO Boy (Sep 24, 2001)




----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

(These are all awful cell phone photos. Sue me.)

Yesterday I ran the Hanging Tree Trail, a hardcore rock crawling road near Ephraim, Utah. The trees create shadowy areas that don't photograph well via cell phone, but maybe you can tell I'm putting all my armor and skid plates to good use:










Here is the most recent photo of the Mustang, after tinting the windows:










My most recent photos of the wife's Soul are a year old:










The turbo Voyager:










The last time I worked on the Miata (which was a few months ago):


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

this thread gives me fun car envy. ive only been without one for a month!

fair weather daily









poor weather daily


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

I'll do 4 recent videos instead...


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

my new ride, I'd like to thank mutt cuts for my inspiration


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)

My current two:


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)




----------



## thebanker (May 11, 2005)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> I'll add to the White Mk5's on this page.


Did someone say pic wh0ring white MKV's?


----------



## speedworks1 (Jan 27, 2003)

Two for 1


----------



## thebanker (May 11, 2005)

BluMagic said:


>












:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## marco0355 (Feb 3, 2001)

My daily and "when I have time" ride....


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)




----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

recently sold










current


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Saab.











BMW.


----------



## Nateblizzy (Oct 3, 2003)

The daily:


----------



## vwmichael (Nov 1, 2007)

Daily/Project (soon to be parked for winter, gotta find a new daily):


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh really? Or should I call you INTERNETMEME?



LABrit said:


> My current two:


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

oh noes! cars! said:


> Oh really? Or should I call you INTERNETMEME?


A Gallardo is a bit more pedestrian than an F40 and a $21M estate. :laugh:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Woodski said:


> your signature and username lie.


:laugh: Indeed it they do. Before the 25 VWs I have owned, I was the 'proud' owner of a 1994 Plymouth Acclaim when I made this username at the ripe age of 16. :thumbup:

The Trailblazer would be the 30th vehicle I have owned.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

This....


DSC_0209 by absoluteczech, on Flickr


DSC_0220 by absoluteczech, on Flickr



Just replaced this a few weeks ago...


DSC_0018 by absoluteczech, on Flickr


----------



## thebanker (May 11, 2005)

Nice John Cooper Works.

and hey neighbor! :wave:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey


----------



## thebanker (May 11, 2005)

Why did I click that WTF link in your signature. :facepalm:


#nevergetboneragain


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

thebanker said:


> Why did I click that WTF link in your signature. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> #nevergetboneragain


:laugh: car lounge gold


----------



## Kapoosh1 (Oct 28, 2002)




----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

thebanker said:


> Why did I click that WTF link in your signature. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> #nevergetboneragain


Funny, I got a boner from the link


----------



## MJZman (May 14, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> :laugh: car lounge gold


That is some seriously funny stuff right there :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

78 Scirocco









80 Scirocco









87 Scirocco 16v









74 FJ40









74 Opel Manta









85 524td









84 230CE


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Excuse me sir, why have I never seen the Opel or the Benz....also...I know you want a MK2 VR for the Benz.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> 85 524td


I did not know that this car existed. It is really cool.

Where does one even find parts for such a rare model of an 80's BMW? Does BMW still sell them?

Where do you get repair advice, etc.? Were enough of these sold that there is an online community?


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Daily


----------



## S0RRY (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

nismo4life said:


> I am almost positive I saw you driving that Cooper on Rt. 17 2 weekends ago going south.


You must have some POWERFUL eyes b/c I live in Arkansas. 
And I forgot one!


----------



## KJ Picayune (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## chrismkay3 (Jan 16, 2008)

e46 m3 vert. loving it so much.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

slide13 said:


> so many stupid VW fanboii in this thread :banghead:


says the guy who has honda 4 lyfe in his sig talk about fanboii :facepalm:


----------



## r2kool4u (Oct 10, 2009)

01 eaton Cobra 460 ish whp










Stupidity brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

'12 GLI Autobahn 

My daily, weekend, just wanna beat the piss out of it sometimes car.


----------



## Druggedpolak (Sep 28, 2008)

(Puts tcl flame retardant suit on)


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

absoluteczech said:


> This....
> 
> 
> DSC_0209 by absoluteczech, on Flickr
> ...


Oh god that is sex.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Not the DD


----------



## blackjettah (Mar 8, 2010)

Boring daily.









Weekend fun









My son starting early


----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

My Toy


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Currently:*

Daily: 03 24v VR6 GLI w/ VF Stage II Supercharger, LSD, Raxles, ect..











Girlfriends Daily: 2010 Jetta TDI DSG, chipped, coils, wheels, ect.










Project: E30 325is with built M20, and much more. (my old MKII westy in the background)


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

heres the Latest of the GTI, cant find any currents of my Tiburon


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

*The 968...*


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

oh tcl, you'll _love_ this.


----------



## Dan337 (Apr 11, 2002)

So many incredible rides posted! Here's my daily:



and this missus:



dc


----------



## E30LIFE (May 16, 2012)

IMG_5978 by stinkyriderx, on Flickr


----------



## nm+ (Jan 6, 2006)

This








The stock part count falls day by day.

This is actually kind of an old picture, but I'm not taking pictures of my car and no one takes pictures of station wagons.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Just had it lowered this week here it is so far. More changes to come


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)

oh noes! cars! said:


> Oh really? Or should I call you INTERNETMEME?





SVTDanny said:


> A Gallardo is a bit more pedestrian than an F40 and a $21M estate. :laugh:


Google my screen name sweetie pie (s).


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

LABrit said:


> Google my screen name sweetie pie (s).


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)




----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)

Been around various forums for years. Actually still have an old VWVortex account from when i was 18 (10 years ago).

Suffice to say those are my two dd's.


----------



## chocolatecamil (Dec 8, 2005)

slide13 said:


> so many stupid VW fanboii in this thread :banghead:


Are you mad, brother?


----------



## spock (Sep 17, 2012)

need lowering - and other wheels.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

^ Its beautiful the way it is. Really clean too.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

IronJoe said:


> BMW.


 Man I miss Tacoma  Sooo many clean euros around the area, and I miss how damn friendly everyone was! it didn't matter if you were in a new M car or a busted MK3 if you were a tuner and threw up a wave you were sure to get one back. Not to mention the Leavenworth Drive, that was a blast. And lets not forget the Swiss! Manny of my dollars have been, err invested into that fine establishment. :beer: 
P.S. awesome M3:thumbup:


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

LABrit said:


> Google my screen name sweetie pie (s).


I just did.
You need a haircut.


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

slide13 said:


> so many stupid VW fanboii in this thread :banghead:


:heart: :heart: :heart: Just for you . . .


----------



## VWADDICTDSCR (Aug 4, 2007)

My daily driver


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

slide13 said:


> so many stupid VW fanboii in this thread :banghead:


:laugh: why so angry


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Nice timing, I just took a picture of the Miata on Sunday.*











And the garage hog.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Daily's 
Mine









Hers









Toy - corvair powered mini-t









Projects
62 beetle- stock 40hp









59 Single Cab


----------



## 318989 (Mar 14, 2007)

Spdmini said:


> You must have some POWERFUL eyes b/c I live in Arkansas.
> And I forgot one!


Our antique plates are identical to yours :banghead:


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

my beater daily


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

*Minty 2003 Jetta*












Mine: Nothing to see here. 

Also no uploaded pics of my Z4 and Tiguan yet.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

S4cabriofox said:


> Oh god that is sex.


:laugh: thanks


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

thebanker said:


>


That is hilarious and also deeply disturbing :laugh::laugh:


----------



## mk4321 (Nov 14, 2010)

A couple VW's










...and a Buell


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

mk4321 said:


> ...and a Buell


rutledge would approve


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Nothing special. 1.4 turbo.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

a month ago, I finally washed my perpetual project.









my current daily in the garage, the family hauler, and beige no longer in my possession. It's been handed down.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

The wife's car:



















My GTI:











My Taurus SHO:










The SHO and the GTI coexisting together on a road trip:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

Slipstream said:


> Daily/auto-xer/utility/everything vehicle:
> 
> No pics of the wife's car, but it's the same grey MKV Jetta that you see 15 times a day. :laugh:


Hi local!:wave:

My dd:thumbup:

Nebraska by Photos by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## zzman916 (Nov 6, 2007)

The old Ride 2000 2.0​










The new Hotness(2008 BMW 528i)​


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Druggedpolak said:


> (Puts tcl flame retardant suit on)


i like it.
keep seeing a local one around and makes me think i want one.


----------



## AWDTurboLuvr (Dec 29, 2003)

Maggie the MINI - 3/4 by syu604, on Flickr

Maggie the MINI - Wheels/BBK by syu604, on Flickr
Just sold her to a friend...missing her.


Audi_Auto_X by syu604, on Flickr
Auto-x our DD years ago.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

The DD










The track car










Wifes


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Why wouldn't Cayman and S4 swap roles?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The track car


I always liked the s4, nice :beer:


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

Some very nice cars in this thread!

My entire stable in 1 pic, took it just now for all of you to enjoy:


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)




----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

^ Ducktail is :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

That looks real good Triple G


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

The money pit:



















The soon to be DD if I ever finish the body work:


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

phryxis said:


> Some very nice cars in this thread!
> 
> My entire stable in 1 pic, took it just now for all of you to enjoy:


sneaky bastard!  Now go wash your car!!!


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

The WK Grand Cherokees look awesome with a little lift and some tire!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

SVTDanny said:


>


Awesomeness. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Excuse me sir, why have I never seen the Opel or the Benz....also...I know you want a MK2 VR for the Benz.


Hi G-off :wave:

Opel has no floors, quarters, rockers, or frame rails. It's a "too cool to not buy, and hopefully someday I'll be able to fix it" kind of thing. Just got the Benz a week and a half ago. German-spec 230CE.



SchnellFowVay said:


> I did not know that this car existed. It is really cool.
> 
> Where does one even find parts for such a rare model of an 80's BMW? Does BMW still sell them?
> 
> Where do you get repair advice, etc.? Were enough of these sold that there is an online community?


Parts are surprisingly still available, although a lot of things from the dealer have to be shipped from Germany. Of course, other than the engine, everything's the same as a regular 528e. The drivetrain was also used in the BMW Vixen motorhome and in the super rare Lincoln MkVII and Continental diesels.

The repair advice is sort of the problem. It developed a massive oil leak that appeared to be coming from the front crank seal, so I decided to do the timing belt (since it was overdue) while I had it apart. I figured "how hard can it be?" (famous last words), I've done timing belts before, not too hard really. But I haven't done one on a diesel before, and it ended up being a nightmare. It's not a very easy engine to work on, everything you need to get to is buried on top of the injection pump, under the intake manifold. Dozens of fuel lines, vacuum lines, coolant hoses, wires, cables, linkages, etc. There is a small subset of e28 enthusiasts with the diesels, but not very highly trafficked, forum-wise. The Bentley manual for the e28 doesn't cover the diesel engine, so I downloaded a PDF version of the factory manual. The illustrations were completely blacked-out, as it was a low-quality scan from the actual book. I eventually spend the $120 on a used factory book on eBay, which was much better, but the pictures are too small to tell what you're looking at. I asked a friend that's a BMW dealer tech about it, and neither he or anyone else he works with has ever worked on a 524td. 

Now the car is back together, but doesn't run. I've all but given up on it, which makes me feel really guilty. I mean, the car made it 302k miles just fine, and now it's likely down for the count because of me and my "how hard can it be?" attitude. Not to mention that I have zero chance of getting the money back out of it that I've spent on parts that haven't even been used. I wouldn't mind spending the money if I could continue using the car afterward, but that's not likely to be the case now. 

So yeah, that's where I'm at with that car. The Mercedes should be much easier to work on, but more difficult to find parts for, as it wasn't sold here and there are some pieces that may or may not be shared with NA market versions of the W123.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Mr. Chan said:


>


Perfection. I really miss my 2010 TR GTi


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

absoluteczech said:


> This....
> 
> 
> DSC_0209 by absoluteczech, on Flickr
> ...


May I ask what made you trade the GTI?


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

Still shopping for coil overs and a cat back. 

I really want a retro style roof rack. I haven't found anything close to what I want. If anybody knows of a company or a rack already out there please let me know. 















2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

RacingManiac said:


> Why wouldn't Cayman and S4 swap roles?


Someday. When the S4 is done and i've piled on the miles on the Cayman S - it will become the track car and i'll buy a new daily. OR i'll sell em both for a GT3


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

The fun car - 01 A4 Avant. 2008cc built motor. Comp CT4 5858 with all the trimmings. best guess is around 425-450 awhp since my injectors are maxed out. Shooting for 500awhp next summer. 











with its sister which is my daily driver. 02 TT 225 quattro. Flashed, springs, sways, wheels.


----------



## mrdouble (Mar 3, 2007)

Mine









Wife


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

^ DIR


----------



## brian1037 (Mar 6, 2012)

first of all, hi jim, hi mike.

couldn't ask for a better dd


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

choochoo said:


> sneaky bastard!  Now go wash your car!!!


 CR-V sadly rarely gets washed :|


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Here is mine 

1973 Mercury (Ford) Capri. Built by Ford of Germany and sold by Mercury










Also, I LOVE the Opel Manta shown a few pages back. One of my favorite cars (after Capris of course


----------



## chickenium (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## afghan1 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## bblume (Aug 8, 2001)

I'll play...
The wagon. ..








And the wagen...


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

mrdouble said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pssss your wife's car is cooler :laugh:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

sebasEuRo said:


> May I ask what made you trade the GTI?


Honestly I dont know. Kind of regret it at times to be frank. I had an itch and scratched it. My gf has a copper s too. I was looking at caymans (used) and wanted a fun manual. My gti was dsg.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

SchnellFowVay said:


> I did not know that this car (524td) existed. It is really cool.
> 
> Where does one even find parts for such a rare model of an 80's BMW? Does BMW still sell them?
> 
> Where do you get repair advice, etc.? Were enough of these sold that there is an online community?


If you really want to hit the kink-o-meter, check out this pic. Lincoln offered that BMW turbo diesel in the MK VII for a couple years. 


1984 Lincoln Mark VII 7 BMW Turbo Diesel by Hartog, on Flickr


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

one of the only decent pictures of any of them...


----------



## pls_go (Sep 19, 2012)

Triple G said:


>


O.G as fawk 

Reminds me of Bad Boys 1 with actor Martin Lawrence


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)




----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## Johlsson (Jun 22, 2004)

The daily:


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

one and only family car..


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

Marcao said:


> one and only family car..


 LOL! I think you broke the thread. :laugh:


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> :laugh: Indeed it they do. Before the 25 VWs I have owned, I was the 'proud' owner of a 1994 Plymouth Acclaim when I made this username at the ripe age of 16. :thumbup:
> 
> The Trailblazer would be the 30th vehicle I have owned.


 And suddenly my sickness doesn't seem so sick... 7 cars (2 solely intemded for parting out) and 3 bikes at the ripe age of 24...

Hats off to you, sir.


----------



## gh32 (Aug 30, 2001)

Haters probably gonna hate, and I only have crappy pics so far, but: 










A few months into ownership and I'm still really enjoying driving it every day.


----------



## acceleration (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Most recent picture I took was at Euro Hangar. 










Nothing super special. 1.8T, 5spd. Eibach Springs/Bilstien HD Struts. A4 wheels.


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

khuygie88 said:


> And suddenly my sickness doesn't seem so sick... 7 cars (2 solely intemded for parting out) and 3 bikes at the ripe age of 24...
> 
> Hats off to you, sir.


 7 cars at once? I turned 25 last week and I've got 7 cars


----------



## Mr Messy (Apr 1, 2009)

Just the '06 2.0T for me. 









I get bored of it during the daily grind, but then it only takes one quality drive to remind me of its qualities. It's stock... would like to mod, but spend the cash on travel, photography etc instead.


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

IntrstlarOvrdrve said:


> 7 cars at once? I turned 25 last week and I've got 7 cars


 Total  I wish my priorities were such that I could have could have 7 at once, it'd be something like:

Toy hauler
Crock crawler/4x4
Ugly fuel efficient daily
Summer fuel efficient daily (rado TDI)
Full out sports car
Welty synchro camper
Project 


Yeaahhhh


----------



## drecian (Apr 5, 2005)

With about double the factory power. 

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

acceleration said:


>


 How do these sexy bitches compare to the 1st gen M coupe? Is it still using the S54 and how does the wight compare? Have you driven both? Just wondering. I still love the clown shoe but this is [email protected]$$ too.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

stock, but still fun


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

My DD 










The Family hauler 










The fun car "sitting in a garage stuck in America"


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

gh32 said:


> Haters probably gonna hate, and I only have crappy pics so far, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why would we hate? Not everyone sees the value in buying one instead of something else, but I don't think there's a general dislike for the car. 

Great color choice! 

Here's the latest picture of my 6


----------



## kenstoy (Feb 16, 1999)

My ride in Japan 









My ride in China 









My wife ride in China


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

This stupid thing  

 
R32 by aar0n., on Flickr


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

dealer pic of my current daily. i havent had time to care about getting my own pics yet. 









project car 









wifes car (not my car, but nearly exactly the same)


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

my one and only


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

drecian said:


> With about double the factory power.
> 
> :thumbup::beer:


 Great little sleeper, love KE30s. May I suggest the stock hubcaps for it though? I refurbished a set and put them on mine. They are so ugly, but so cool.


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

Typical suburbanite breeder douche. The stable is not nearly as entertaining as it has been in the past but fully suits our needs at the moment.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

randyvr6 said:


> Here is mine
> 
> 1973 Mercury (Ford) Capri. Built by Ford of Germany and sold by Mercury
> 
> ...


 damn, dude. I don't know what it is about your car. but, after seeing your post, I just had to scour craigslist for Capri's!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

another pic or two of the new shizzle


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

gh32 said:


> Haters probably gonna hate, and I only have crappy pics so far, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## jetta4129 (Nov 20, 2003)

sitting at work today


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

Nothing too special...minty '06 3 for the wife: 









My DD, and family hauler: 









Doing what it does best: 









And this poor thing, which sits in the garage most of the time (I have 2 young kids)


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

This thread is awesome, lots of variety on here. Some surprises too :beer:. Here are my cars, one is based off the other and the Ralliart Sportback is the daily. 

Gates311 Evo X (sans livery) - 

 
Clean Evo racer by Gates311, on Flickr 

311RS Prototype (#00) - 

 
311RS Side Profile by Gates311, on Flickr 

Ralliart Sportback - 

 
Familiar spot, new car by Gates311, on Flickr


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

aar0n. said:


> This stupid thing
> 
> 
> R32 by aar0n., on Flickr


 This might be one of the best MkIV's I've ever seen


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

Just a crappy instagram shot... still love my TL, she's a little lower now too


----------



## Lorenmws (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

1.8tizzle said:


> Just a crappy instagram shot... still love my TL, she's a little lower now too


 Love these :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

julz88 said:


> Love these :thumbup:


 Thanks. :beer: 

I had wanted one since they came out, and at the time I was driving my GTI still. Never had the opportunity to pick one up reasonably till about a year and a half ago.


----------



## josh.chaos (Dec 7, 2011)

fun car... 










dd and fun car... 










(oh, and the mitsu was bought with the body damage and only 8k miles for 5k... lol, so I dont mind a hole in the bumper  )


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

josh.chaos said:


> fun car...
> *Corolla pic*


----------



## josh.chaos (Dec 7, 2011)

Mr. Clarkson said:


>


 mwr cams, full greddy exhaust, emanage w/tune, injen intake, tein coilovers, 25mm sway bars, it is way more fun than my old slammed cabrio was...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

josh.chaos said:


> mwr cams, full greddy exhaust, emanage w/tune, injen intake, tein coilovers, 25mm sway bars, it is way more fun than my old slammed cabrio was...


 2ZZ? Any ideas of power output with the mods?


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Mr. Clarkson said:


>


 you have to remember. 
mk3 cabrio. 

not exactly a barn burner there. 2.0 has a little less power then the corolla stock for stock. 

if the cabrio wasnt modded, then a modded corolla should absolutely be more fun. 

even more reason if the cabrio happened to be an auto and the corolla is a manual. 



mellbergVWfan said:


> 2ZZ? Any ideas of power output with the mods?


 good point. if it was a 2zz, the difference is huge.


----------



## josh.chaos (Dec 7, 2011)

mellbergVWfan said:


> 2ZZ? Any ideas of power output with the mods?


 I wish, 1zz-fed- dyno pre-header was 143hp... but I digress, I wont litter this thread w/ banter... 

oh, and it's not fun bc of power, it handles really well, and makes people go "wtf" when they see a tastefully modded corolla...


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

Fun car: 










Daily:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

SirHenri said:


> My three HGP's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well done sir :thumbup:


----------



## SGelshawno (Apr 10, 2009)

The slow one... 










And the fast one


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Here are mine


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)

eace: 
 
_DSC0016 by LFZZZ, on Flickr


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Parts hauler/grocery getter/bike transport/commuter.. Driven it for about 2 years and put 50k on it.. Rear is going down next year. 









Fun car/Friday night cruiser 









Sunday driver 









Future project


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

LieutenantShinySides said:


>


  

Never been a huge fan of these. But yours, wow.


----------



## gh32 (Aug 30, 2001)

Mike! said:


> Why would we hate? Not everyone sees the value in buying one instead of something else, but I don't think there's a general dislike for the car.
> 
> Great color choice!


 I don't know--it just seems like TCL hates anything VAG. :laugh: 


EK20 said:


> Beautiful. :thumbup:


 Thanks! I tossed back and forth between blue and white but have no doubt that I picked the right one for me. :thumbup:


----------



## gh32 (Aug 30, 2001)

And just reposting cause wow. Very nice!  



acceleration said:


>


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)




----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

LieutenantShinySides said:


> Fun car:


 Bitching...:thumbup:


----------



## zeonic (Aug 23, 2008)

Ella, my one and only


----------



## acceleration (Apr 18, 2006)

bizybyker said:


> How do these sexy bitches compare to the 1st gen M coupe? Is it still using the S54 and how does the wight compare? Have you driven both? Just wondering. I still love the clown shoe but this is [email protected]$$ too.


 Same S54, but 330 hp in this application vs. 315 hp in the old one (different exhaust / ECU). Weight is negligibly higher ~100lbs. 

As much as I like the Z3 M Coupe - the styling of the Z4M is what really attracts me to it. It's also the very last of what I would consider to be the old school generation of M cars, embodying what BMW M is really all about - rear wheel drive, high revving, high output naturally aspirated I6, manual transmission, limited slip rear differential. 

Love this car.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

LieutenantShinySides said:


> Fun car:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow! Two extremely beautiful cars right there. :thumbup:


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

eiriksmil said:


> Future project


 Ah so many memories with this car


----------



## airman401 (Sep 25, 2011)

The toy: 








The DD:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

TJSwoboda said:


>


 Good call on the 6 speed. :thumbup:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1.8tizzle said:


> Good call on the 6 speed. :thumbup:


 Thankee! I've been enjoying it.  Picked it up in January.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)




----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

acceleration said:


> Same S54, but 330 hp in this application vs. 315 hp in the old one (different exhaust / ECU). Weight is negligibly higher ~100lbs.
> 
> As much as I like the Z3 M Coupe - the styling of the Z4M is what really attracts me to it. It's also the very last of what I would consider to be the old school generation of M cars, embodying what BMW M is really all about - rear wheel drive, high revving, high output naturally aspirated I6, manual transmission, limited slip rear differential.
> 
> Love this car.


 Ever driven an E46 M3? Just wondering how it compares to mine since I've never been in a Z4M. Great looking car you have there btw.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

2006 VW GTI 2.0T








1998 VW Jetta VR6








1998 Driver edition leftover GTI in Ginster
(new project car)
IMG]









Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terrabit2001 (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Daily








Tow rig








Crawler








Sent from my go go gadget phone


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Most recent picture. 

Last Sunday, Glenmoor Gathering of Significant Automobiles, Canton, Ohio.


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

Daily 









The project


----------



## 92VR6C (Mar 16, 2005)

the dog taxi: 








DD:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Tracker_168 (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Mailbox (Mar 3, 2012)

my summer daily/ drift car alot lower now.... 









And when we get snow i play around in this, actually just lifted it on superswampers like tires


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Mailbox knows whats up.. Life is best viewed through side windows :thumbup:


----------



## DaileyDog (May 22, 2003)

DDToySwaggerWagon by RiverDog2011, on Flickr 

|| Daily || Toy Swagger Wagon ||


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

my rusty/dented mk2 daily


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

My VW: 









Wife's Jeep:


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)




----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## S0RRY (Aug 12, 2011)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> posing


 
:laugh::thumbdown::laugh::thumbdown::laugh::thumbdown::laugh::facepalm: Are those ACTUAL Volkswagen Golfs?!?!?!


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

IMG_1214 von bochmann.photo auf Flickr 

My Daily...


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


>


 :facepalm: 

You know, I actually tried driving with my arm hanging out the window. The longest I made it was about 30 sec before I thought, "Wow, I look like a tool and could be in deep **** if I had to panic maneuver," and pulled it back in. 

But I guess since VWs are slow, that last part doesn't apply to you guys  :laugh:


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> dubbing


 This is dumb and you should feel bad.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

C4 A6 said:


> You know, I actually tried driving with my arm hanging out the window. The longest I made it was about 30 sec before I thought, "Wow, I look like a tool and could be in deep **** if I had to panic maneuver," and pulled it back in.


 I love driving with my arm on the sill, and sometimes hanging straight out (I think we've all done the airplane wing). But I noticed you have to twist your upper arm and bend your elbow at a very odd angle to get it to hang down like most people do, especially if the seat is as low as most of those guys like it. And the wind force twisting your arm further is just damn painful.


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

well time to whore out pictures of my old money pits 

dd 

















project


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

We just have a couple of Subies to get us around. 

Mine: 










Wife's:


----------



## UFO007 (Apr 30, 2012)

She may be stock and slow but this view still puts a smile on my face every day.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

C4 A6 said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> You know, I actually tried driving with my arm hanging out the window. The longest I made it was about 30 sec before I thought, "Wow, I look like a tool and could be in deep **** if I had to panic maneuver," and pulled it back in.
> 
> :


 I never understood why so many did it, and a few times following a few friends were driving out the window, they were turning at a traffic at a snails pace so everyone could see them, a green light went from yellow to red in the middle of a turn, the last time I am driving behind a bagged car driving on coilover height, even if they are friends :facepalm:


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Dr.AK said:


>


 Oh damn.. ****'s legit..!


----------



## Bmrock (May 31, 2003)

I take crappy pictures of my cars with my phone sometimes... enjoy! 

E39 wagon. 
[IMG










and 

Corrado slc. 









:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

Noside said:


> His and Hers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fantastic choices. Really digging both cars. 

I just found a recent picture of ours. Went from two VW to two Chevrolet.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Nice pair, but why the sedan version of the Sonic? I ask because I've always been curious why one would be bought over the hatch.


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

Every day in Autumn is a perfect convertible day! I log more seat time in this month than any other month of the year - but the evenings are beginning to get a little cool... 










I love these threads - such great cars in here! Truly, a "car lounge" in the truest sense of the word.


----------



## brentwoodbc (Jul 1, 2007)

89 jetta, 89,000km if i remember correctly. 
2003 silverado, 6.0L, 355,000 km -white (behind blazer) 
2005 blazer, 4.3, 4x4, 68,000 km, bought at auction last night


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i got a little seat-time in yesterday. 



















:wave:


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)




----------



## Zstampe (Apr 25, 2011)

My lifted 4runner


----------



## ryanpend (Aug 21, 2008)

1989 euro-spec 951. definitely not stock


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Beautiful 951. :thumbup:


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

Mike! said:


> Nice pair, but why the sedan version of the Sonic? I ask because I've always been curious why one would be bought over the hatch.


 Her choice. We've always favored hatchbacks, but something about the Sonic's rear door handle and taillights she didn't like. 



Lethbridge_man said:


> I love these threads - such great cars in here! Truly, a "car lounge" in the truest sense of the word.


 That's a very nice picture and car! I agree also, a lot of great looking machinery and true driver's cars.


----------



## DaileyDog (May 22, 2003)

ryanpend said:


> 1989 euro-spec 951. definitely not stock


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Pisses off Porsche and corvette owners  

Not stock  79 16v Scirocco S


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)

Bimmer's for sale


----------



## Syndicate (Aug 16, 2002)

josh.chaos said:


> I wish, 1zz-fed- dyno pre-header was 143hp... but I digress, I wont litter this thread w/ banter...
> 
> oh, and it's not fun bc of power, it handles really well, and makes people go "wtf" when they see a tastefully modded corolla...


 ...that's a clean Corolla guy. I had a '03 Corolla S (manual) and with Hotchkis suspension upgrades (springs and swaybars) plus some other odds and ends it was a surprisingly fun ride even if it wasn't very fast it did handle relatively well.


----------



## Dinosaurius (Nov 9, 2000)

Took the long way home after I bought it yesterday. Woohoo!


-Dino


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Lethbridge_man said:


> Every day in Autumn is a perfect convertible day! I log more seat time in this month than any other month of the year - but the evenings are beginning to get a little cool...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what is this awesome car?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

freedo84gti said:


> what is this awesome car?


 It's some kind of Nissan.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> It's some kind of Nissan.


 Nissan Figaro


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_Figaro


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

aar0n. said:


> This stupid thing
> 
> 
> R32 by aar0n., on Flickr


 I have a pick of your car, took it in Pa. 

 
Sick MKIV's by BrianCerna, on Flickr 


and here is my car. 

 
wf17_6_1 by BrianCerna, on Flickr 

 
sowo _7 by BrianCerna, on Flickr


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

Dinosaurius said:


> Took the long way home after I bought it yesterday. Woohoo!
> 
> 
> -Dino


 CONGRATS! Let me know if you need any info on modifying the N55. There is a huge aftermarket already for this engine, and it's surprisingly affordable.


----------



## Thursday90 (Feb 25, 2010)

My old car 

72 Chevelle 350,camaro subframe custom, DeSoto hood scoop. 
 

The daily 

Unitronic stage 2 reflash, 3 inch Milltek exhaust, intake, revision d diverter valve. Hopefully coils and swaybars soon


----------



## Thursday90 (Feb 25, 2010)

sowo _7 by BrianCerna, on Flickr[/QUOTE] 


:thumbup: Typically this would be too low for me, but I'd say this car is just about perfect.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

:laugh:


----------



## jestoy7 (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's mine:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

09vdubgti said:


> I have a pick of your car, took it in Pa.


 Thanks!


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

The daily beater diesel 










Wife's DD/ baby hauler ALH TDI swap 










The extra car (for sale) 










The Bus 










Old golf 1.8t 










08 ZX-10 










Plus a bunch of other crap


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

aar0n. said:


> Thanks!


 that was your car :laugh:? 



















:laugh:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

The '92 Jetta 2.1L 16V 










And the 2008 Mazda3 GT


----------



## snohobo (Jun 17, 2002)




----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

jebglx said:


> that was your car :laugh:?


 Hi Bill! Twas me :wave:


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

1993 Fox and 2012 Focus. That's all I've got left.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Very nice looking XR. I had one just like it; same year and color 




> The extra car (for sale)


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

hyperformancevw said:


> The extra car (for sale)


 Mk3 bumper? Show me more...


Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## hainuS4 (Nov 23, 2001)

VadGTI said:


> Mk3 bumper? Show me more...
> 
> 
> Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


 I have seen another white xr around the socal rice gtg's that also runs a markIII front bumper. the fog lights gave it away ( since Im a markIII owner). but it was a great fit. If I didnt know what I was looking at, I would've thought oem.


----------



## JCT (Feb 1, 2012)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Brealistic0 (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

How the hell did I miss this thread...?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

VadGTI said:


> Mk3 bumper? Show me more...
> 
> 
> Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...XR4Ti-in-MD-for-Audi-coupe-quattro-e36-BMW-or


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

phryxis said:


> Some very nice cars in this thread!
> 
> My entire stable in 1 pic, took it just now for all of you to enjoy:


 Moved my cars out to help a friend do some work, so I snapped a better pic:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

phryxis said:


> Moved my cars out to help a friend do some work, so I snapped a better pic:


 From that perspective, the wheel gap on the NSX and CRV look the same :thumbup:


----------



## tobin_bass (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## MerkurManPaul (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's my 100% stock 1986 Merkur XR4Ti


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some of ours, but not all:

1982 GMC Caballero and the Odyssey in the BG









1984 C30 diesel with granny gear









2000 540i wagon









1974 TR6









1990 Trofeo, 1970 Caprice









1973 Gran Torino station wagon









1978 Buick Skylark and the 67 C10 in the BG









1958 Chevy Suburban









1985 Jetta GL (best pics I have, sorry)


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Saaaaaab!


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## MerkurManPaul (Aug 29, 2012)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


WOW that looks great!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## leakslikasieve (Nov 7, 2005)

'01 9-5 aero combi


----------



## ryanpend (Aug 21, 2008)

1989 euro-spec + sunroof delete. it is my white stallion unicorn


----------



## myeyesareopen (Jun 11, 2011)

my beater-esque jetta gl, with 4 flat tires, which was great foreshadowing for the rest of my ongoing ownership


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

ryanpend said:


> 1989 euro-spec + sunroof delete. it is my white stallion unicorn


So proud of it you posted it twice?


----------



## cberwald (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## :Jeremy: (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## ryanpend (Aug 21, 2008)

jrmcm said:


> So proud of it you posted it twice?


ohh noooes.

sorry I had to bring this travesty upon the rest of TCL... 

like I have time to go back through pages and pages of thread to see if I've posted.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

I was literally on the previous page. 
And for f&ck's sake, lighten up. Take a little ribbing without acting completely indignant.


----------



## landstuhltaylor (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

recent enough...


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)




----------



## dtruong87 (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

ryanpend said:


> ohh noooes.
> 
> sorry I had to bring this travesty upon the rest of TCL...
> 
> like I have time to go back through pages and pages of thread to see if I've posted.


Just for future reference, this little green arrow means you posted in the thread.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

fresh paint, 11/10/12


----------



## Ciderian (Oct 27, 2010)

my daily/love of my life:










my inheritance, still needs some work, but getting there:
(this is for some reason the best picture i cant find...)









:thumbup:


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)




----------



## Noah Fecks (Jan 18, 2007)

bring on the snow.... wait


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)




----------



## Noah Fecks (Jan 18, 2007)

Cubster said:


>


i can dig it :thumbup:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Your trim is mismatched


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

wheeltowheel said:


> Your trim is mismatched


What do you mean?


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

2003 ZHP:










1987 325is:










Neil & Betty together:


----------



## Egg. (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

My daily driver 2004 Jeep:










My Accord terribly parked that I let my girlfriend drive:










Sorry I couldn't get them in one pic, we live in the Bronx so they are almost never next to each other.


----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Pool Runner (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## ski.:R (Aug 21, 2010)

SirHenri said:


> My three HGP's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forrr real?


----------



## ski.:R (Aug 21, 2010)

double post life.







Mine








Range, for attempting to pick up women over 30








Sister

The R is for sale. :wave: I want something non TCL approved


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

My Puma:


Ford Puma 1.7 by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

ic:


----------



## MrRoboto (Jul 26, 2000)




----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

MrRoboto said:


>


Awesome shot, extremely clean car. :thumbup:


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Zstampe (Apr 25, 2011)

Crappy cell shots.


----------



## InfinitiG (Oct 7, 2006)

Most recent pic, taken this summer on my iphone:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^thats a really pretty car. I'm jealous


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

cabzilla said:


> fresh paint, 11/10/12


lovely. Suzuka or Laguna? :thumbup:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Adam144 said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

^ I ****ing love this thing. 

New DD as of ~ a month ago.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

the 93:










the 92:










the miata:


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

W124 400e&400e


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

ski.:R said:


> forrr real?


you should search him on youtube...some great videos out there


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)




----------



## jetta4129 (Nov 20, 2003)

New daily driver picked up friday. Replaced radio and speakers over the weekend and have coilovers waiting to go on once spring comes and I choose a new set of wheels. Should get better fuel mileage than a wrangler with 35's


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Cell phone picture.


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## Twosont (Feb 8, 2005)

for getting ON my project








and for days when I feel like walking on my project... miata parked at the entrance :laugh:


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Here are mine:


----------



## Ranko25 (Jun 27, 2001)

Here, some crappy cell phone photos of very dirty car


----------



## jay3737 (May 19, 2005)

daily:









weekender:









wifey's:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)




----------



## InfinitiG (Oct 7, 2006)

jay3737 said:


> weekender:


That's awesome :thumbup:


----------



## GTO1 (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## MAG58 (Oct 15, 2011)

The hooptie:









The Mini:









The Z:









The Project:


----------



## jay3737 (May 19, 2005)

InfinitiG said:


> That's awesome :thumbup:


thanks! that's my $1000 special... :thumbup:


----------



## waynehunger (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## 883sportster (Jun 1, 2007)

The mazda is to shy (dirty) for a direct pic


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

I already posted in this thread, but I'm not sure if I had this nice pic taken from a fellow TCL'er after he detailed my E39. 










My LEAF, trollin the gas station


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

At Bonneville for speedweek. My DD.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

My daily and only car in U.S.A.

2006 Golf (Rabbit) 2.5


vegasroad2 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr

My cars in Russia:

2002 Jetta (Bora) Variant 1.8T (U.S. spec, actually from U.S.)


Untitled by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr

My favorite car: VW Polo 9n3 1.4TDI 5 speed (Diesel Polo, TCL Approved? :sly:)


Polo в Тульской Области by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


P.S. Saving for a T5 VW Multivan California (Pan Americana if i sell my kidneys :laugh


----------



## burtonxbordr94 (Jul 6, 2010)

Took this with my phone about an hour ago. The NB is the girlfriend's. :thumbup:


----------



## DustinM (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## VAsteve (Jan 14, 2003)

Weeeee


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

2011 Jetta S, 2013 Jeep Wrangler...


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Adam144 said:


>


Damn nice :thumbup:


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

DD









Project #1









Project #2









Fun times

















sent using my fat fingers on this small phone


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd like one like the center car. Anyone got a reasonably priced 1940 or 1941 Lincoln Continental convertible lying around they're not doing anything with?


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Smoltz (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)




----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

DUBBER FO' LIF3!!!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> DUBBER FO' LIF3!!!


It's funny that the '12 hatchback is as long (or longer) than the '84 sedan. yet they're both considered "compact" cars.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> It's funny that the '12 hatchback is as long (or longer) than the '84 sedan. yet they're both considered "compact" cars.


The Jetta is actually longer. Let me see if I can dig up another picture. The real funny thing is how much more room I have in my 2 door GTI than my 4 door Jetta. The backseat in the Jetta is useless.

Also the cars are polar "hot-compact"opposites:
First black sedan
newest white hatch


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

I remember you showing me a picture of your Jetta with the ATS cups...I miss my mk1 now.  

Sold it when I got my 2010 Jetta TDI because my reasoning was "no need for two diesels" :facepalm:


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> I remember you showing me a picture of your Jetta with the ATS cups...I miss my mk1 now.
> 
> Sold it when I got my 2010 Jetta TDI because my reasoning was "no need for two diesels" :facepalm:


I've met you?  Now I feed like a jerk...


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> I've met you?  Now I feed like a jerk...


I think it was in the West Chester thread. Been a few years now.


............jerk. :laugh:


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

I want your clear turn signals!! My turns are the roughest part of my euro light set up.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

[QUOTE








[/QUOTE]

Need those wheels


sent using my fat fingers on this small phone


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> I want your clear turn signals!! My turns are the roughest part of my euro light set up.


Unfortunately the entire setup sold with the car. As of a few years ago someone down in Baltimore area owned it. Haven't seen nor heard of it since then...don't recall his username, either. :banghead:


----------



## burntoast9 (Feb 16, 2008)

My 92 with a vr

IMG]http://i47.tinypic.com/5aj2vt.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ken_mag (Apr 13, 2006)

Owned since '99. Subaru engine conversion in '06. Been virtually trouble free through several month long road-trips. Enjoying 'mechanical nirvana' so far.


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

The group - '97 Leg OB, '05 STi, '03 Tundra


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Love the outback.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

SKNKWRX said:


>


You should be named the TCL god with these two cars in such great condition.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

My Bunny.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

So hard to pick just one picture!


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

69CougarConvert said:


> ^thats a really pretty car. I'm jealous





cramerica said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





stascom said:


> Damn nice :thumbup:


Thanks guys. The car's been great these last few years, I plan on keeping it and some subtle changes coming to it in the future. I'll make a thread when I do so.



Smoltz said:


>


Very nice, didn't know we had any 360 owners around here. One of my all time favourites. :beer:


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam144 said:


> One of my all time *favourites*. :beer:


I saw "lattice chips" at the pizza place tonight. I wanted to punch them but I forgot.

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## Blue Flame (May 27, 2001)

My new toy (M3) and my previous toy (Passat - currently for sale)


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

2013 Audi allroad --- mine









2006 VW Touareg --- the wife's


----------



## reticulan (Jul 14, 2001)




----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

IMG_0066 by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


Cherokee 1 by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry about the pic size. This is my Mazderati


----------



## Brealistic0 (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice mazda:thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Sorry about the pic size. This is my Mazderati


Great car......so much fun to drive. My mechanic when I was in high school had two and he auto crossed one. He used to let me rip one around while my car was there. 


sent using my fat fingers on this small phone


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

01 said:


>


 
Nice. makes me miss my old A1 Jetta:


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

Currently have five cars. Not sure how that happened. Anyway, here they are:

1990 & 1991 GLIs:









2004 Passat:









2011 XC90:









And my latest (and greatest) 2012 Boss 302:


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

SirHenri said:


> My Skoda Superb V6 3,6 4x4 DSG Combi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!

sent using my fat fingers on this small phone


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

DowNnOuTDubin said:


> Daily:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have an 04 for sale. Pm me if intrrested

sent using my fat fingers on this small phone


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)

Delivery day two years ago:


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

umpkin:


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

Daily 1994 Miata I bought for $1100, six years ago. I recently added a 2003 VVT swap, 6-speed, 3.63, MS2:

















Track toy:
Recently to the 275whp turbo stuff out, put in a 180whp engine, still has the six speed, added a Cusco diff with a higher ration R&P, the best shocks money can buy, MS2 is going in this week, going as fast as I did with the turbo, two classes lower


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

I forgot about this thread. time to update.

Current car:


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

troze1200 said:


> Daily 1994 Miata I bought for $1100, six years ago. I recently added a 2003 VVT swap, 6-speed, 3.63, MS2:
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/208209_10101157448550860_1445250269_n.jpg[img]
> [img]http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/556975_10101157448311340_831566587_n.jpg[img]
> 
> ...


----------



## GTIolot (Aug 14, 2003)

Old car (RIP) 









New One


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

2.0_Mazda said:


> You should be named the TCL god with these two cars in such great condition.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


LOL thanks I love them both. Rust free 1st Gen 4Runners are probably more rare than clean E30 M3's at this point.


----------



## tractorsosa (Aug 19, 2009)

daily










wife daily


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Daily










Project










Together


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

demrimzzzz


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

reticulan said:


>


Looks straight out of 1999, I like it.


----------



## 87vdubgti16v (Jun 16, 2004)

Current Ride








Before that








Before it was lowered Biggest toilet ever








I still miss this one








I couldn't kill it (burnt more oil then gas.)








How versatile








The 16v I traded for the vr








And the step brothers old s2 pre cage I believe


----------



## bobbyDub (Jan 28, 2003)

Winter/Daily










Summer


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

'90 GTX


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

fun car









miserable daily.


----------



## 4wheelsoffury (Oct 18, 2011)

Previous.



















Current.


----------



## WorldRallyBlue (Nov 21, 2005)

Currently stored for winter


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

Mine











Hers


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

*FV-QR*

In to remind myself to take pics of our weeded out stable. 
Practicality is part of growing up. But once we find a bigger place, I will be able to add to the stable again.:beer:


----------



## TDI Brad (Nov 12, 2011)

My 2012 tdi passat


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

his and hers (mine is on the right)
please excuse the instagram filter. she's having a good time back at home while I'm in alaska.


----------



## Bigcat1973 (Jan 12, 2012)

I want to put up pictures of my SAAB 9000 and 2011 9-5, but dont know how to transfer them to this site. littly help? THX


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Bigcat1973 said:


> I want to put up pictures of my SAAB 9000 and 2011 9-5, but dont know how to transfer them to this site. littly help? THX


www.photobucket.com :thumbup:


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

'94 325is Daily, try to drift, rack up miles, etc (3-4k miles a month)









08 a4, titanium package, quattro, stg 2+ Dinner, special occasions, road trips and drive it when I'm too hungover to wanna deal with a bouncy and rattling ride


----------



## fatlabs (Nov 23, 2012)

*one...*


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

fatlabs said:


> maroon porsche


Yeah we're gonna need some pictures of the car with bagels to confirm legitimacy.


----------



## fatlabs (Nov 23, 2012)

*its red*

arena red...


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

fatlabs said:


> arena red...


Bagel!


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

fatlabs said:


> arena red...


I know it's arena red. 

It's common practice on this forum to take a picture of your car with a bagel to confirm that it is in fact yours and not just a random picture from the internet.


----------



## ShavedFace (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Frank41682 (Feb 20, 2007)

*got my snow shoes on*










Studded 17s noisy as hell, but I need them to make the hill to my house. I don't love the wheels but they were the best cheap wheel from tire rack. I don't think they look to bad on the Merc, but the X5 down to 18s from 20s is not cute.


----------



## scanlory (Jan 18, 2007)

The 2012:










And the older brother:


----------



## ttvick (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

^ VIR :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

Money pit.

Beater.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

both current cars in one pic


----------



## 98GLSBOSTON (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Previous 










Current


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

Any comments on the new Impreza? We are looking at them right now 




finklejag said:


> Hers


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

Updated pics of the 300e


----------



## WERDNA75 (Jul 4, 2000)

*Mine*

The Daily ( The Old man's Car) Perfect for blending in with the masses.








The Fair weather somewhat fun car.








Both of those are easily replaceable though even though I love the Badge too. Not much can compare to Dorothy because she is the sweetest car I will never give up.
My Precious
























Actually, I think I'll go take her out for a little roadtrip this weekend.


----------



## OldAndyAndTheSea (Oct 6, 2012)

05 r53










73 s30


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

My GTI:









My Dad's GTI:









My Brother's Bronco:


----------



## Bigcat1973 (Jan 12, 2012)

These are my pride and joy. 2011 SAAB 9-5 premium and tech pack w/manual transmission
1995 SAAB 9000 Aero manual transmission with 92k original miles :laugh:


----------



## 98GLSBOSTON (May 1, 2006)

AndrewDaniels said:


> My GTI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish my dad was that cool


----------



## Bigcat1973 (Jan 12, 2012)

Loaded up my pics ...you can see them if you click on the link

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8213363146/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8212272765/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8212271595/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8212270919/in/photostream/


----------



## Bigcat1973 (Jan 12, 2012)

Bigcat1973 said:


> Loaded up my pics ...you can see them if you click on the link
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8213363146/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8212272765/in/photostream/
> ...



Finally the links to my 2011 Laser Red SAAB 9-5 and 1995 SAAB 9000 aero.


----------



## THE STIG VR6 (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Both in one pic.


----------



## terrabit2001 (Sep 10, 2011)

I got one of these. It has a Live rear axle and a crappy interior. Now that we got that out of the way, I love this car! 



I also just acquired a 1990 RX7 FC that has not been delivered yet, so no pics...


----------



## terrabit2001 (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh wow, I love your Chev!



scoTT la rock said:


> both current cars in one pic


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

R36:









Daily sleeper 335 with full bolt ons and a protune:


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

'68 Austin pickup:










'02 s2000


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

Haven't posted in a while and it seems appropriate that I return with what I've done since. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea; that's fine.

Here's a quick video that a friend took during break-in. Didn't take anything after tuning but before winter.

2006 sti, fully built, borg warner 83-75 twinscroll, E85


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

Bigcat1973 said:


> Loaded up my pics ...you can see them if you click on the link
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8213363146/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8212272765/in/photostream/
> ...


Cant view these, they all say private.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

terrabit2001 said:


> Oh wow, I love your Chev!



Thanks a lot brother, :beer:


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

Untitled by FredandJenAnderson, on Flickr


Untitled by FredandJenAnderson, on Flickr


Untitled by FredandJenAnderson, on Flickr


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

pat_ernzen said:


> Both in one pic.


any more of the rambler? love it


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Jardman (Mar 10, 2006)

Project:









Daily Junk (not actually mine, same idea, completely stock rusty mk2 diesel) :










Girlfriends project:










Girlfriends (ballin') Daily:


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Just sold this:










This will be arriving in roughly one month:



















Driving the family beater in the interim...










(Random Google image... it's not worth taking a picture of).


----------



## 98GLSBOSTON (May 1, 2006)

18thHole said:


> Just sold this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 98GLSBOSTON (May 1, 2006)

^I love the 4 Runner! Buyin either a 4runner or pathfinder this week for a winter car.


Heres my stable:
I just sold this (88 gti 16v) 😢










And just traded in this:









For this: my current Daily: E60 M5









My girls car 09 gti on mt. Washington:










Summer toy: triumph speed triple 1050









And hopefully picking up one of these tommorrow for a winter car:


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

On Alpine road trip this summer.


----------



## GTIVR6MK4 (Sep 14, 2000)

fatlabs said:


>


wow, can you share more pics? what kind of Porsche is that and what bodykit?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

2011 GTI









1963 Porsche 356










And now that I'm married, the only pic I could find of my wife's 2002 S60


----------



## SgHawk (Nov 26, 2012)

The family.

Not pictured; The extended family, Mondeo and c4 VTS


----------



## Baddass93TA (Dec 23, 2005)

2007 Audi RS4










1993 Pontiac Trans Am


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

John Y said:


> On Alpine road trip this summer.


What are the specs on your wheels?


----------



## MercStang (Nov 16, 2012)

Baddass93TA said:


> 2007 Audi RS4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats funny cuz my bud has a red 98' trans am and a red 04' s4.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

GTIVR6MK4 said:


> wow, can you share more pics? what kind of Porsche is that and what bodykit?


it's a 911.

also, it appears to be a 993 GT2, or replica using GT2 flares, wing, and splitter.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

duke of chucchinchilla said:


> 1963 Porsche 356


Maaan, going by my rules this means you win. :thumbup:

And this is where the term "outlaw" comes from: its so damn clean, modification would be breaking the very laws of beauty/function/etc.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

And


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

a couple of them


----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

Work in Progress










And the daily driver










Some previous vehicles:


----------



## ski.:R (Aug 21, 2010)

Posted in here before, but here's an update. The new whip.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Not sure if I posted this one.


----------



## GeneParmesan_22 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)




----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

My Citroen Grand Picasso and the wife's Mitsubishi Colt:


----------



## Irish216 (Aug 21, 2012)

The beater









My baby








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

Winter mode









sent using my fat fingers on this small phone


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Peugeot 207 
 

 

Peugeot 304, just sold it today  
 

with a whooping 70hp :laugh: 
 

my Corolla back in Jakarta, now sitting in the garage for more than 1 years


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

daily: 








work in progress:


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

wheeltowheel said:


> Yup, and dented


 Rusted too. :screwy:


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

My current ones:


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

scoTT la rock said:


> any more of the rambler? love it


 First three pics are from the first day I had it. 










































































And four of these photos are taken with the film camera sitting on the seat in the third photo.


----------



## valfaw (Sep 15, 2006)

^ ^ ^ 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

that's all I've got, black plate and all...


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

valfaw said:


> ^ ^ ^
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> that's all I've got, black plate and all...


 Thanks. And the black plate actually belongs to the car, even. Shame they couldn't find the rear plate when I bought it. :/


----------



## 99mk3vr6 (Oct 19, 2004)

2012 Fiat 500 Sport, tint and racing strips.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

A recent shot. Mine is the blue one. 

 
IMG_9012 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Don't lie, you really drive the big wiener. Just to be able to say that you have the biggest wiener on the road I'll bet. :laugh:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

EK20 said:


> Don't lie, you really drive the big wiener. Just to be able to say that you have the biggest wiener on the road I'll bet. :laugh:


 I thought that's what the Porsche is for?


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

TL 









Mazda 









Nova


----------



## Dcups (Sep 27, 2011)

DD 








Project 1 








Project2 Toy Hauler


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Cousin Eddie said:


> I thought that's what the Porsche is for?


 The Porsche is for when I want people to think I am _a_ dick _with_ a micropenis. It gets confusing remembering what type of ass I need to act like depending on what I drive. 



Dcups said:


>


 A 2 door 4-Runner! Those are rare as hell.


----------



## jhardy06 (May 18, 2008)

Haven't posted on here in a long time lol 

After I finished the wheels.. 









Auto-X back in June..


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Fun car, '97 BMW 323i Touring, 260.000kms, lots of mods: 

 
IMG_2924 von bochmann.photo auf Flickr 


Daily, '93 BMW 525i sedan, 245.000kms, still stock:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

So how hard was it to get those plates? lol.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## DatEsGud (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## BlkMkVGTi (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> So how hard was it to get those plates? lol.


 Not hard, just lucky. BM is the region where I live, rest of the plate can be chosen freely. I was just licky these particular plates were still free


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

patrickvr6 said:


> A recent shot. Mine is the blue one.
> 
> 
> IMG_9012 by willtel, on Flickr


 Looks like the Kroger at Hwy 9 and Windward Pwky


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Dcups said:


>


:beer:


----------



## Perio5 (Oct 11, 2011)

2012 Passat SEL , Sunroof ,Nav, Vtex sport seats, 18 Lugano wheels, very happy with it!


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

^^^

Wheels look awesome on that Passat.

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

IMG_9055 by willtel, on Flickr


IMG_9049 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

BlkMkVGTi said:


>


----------



## Perio5 (Oct 11, 2011)

VadGTI said:


> ^^^
> 
> Wheels look awesome on that Passat.
> 
> Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


Thanks a lot man!:beer:


----------



## Smarty_Kirkland (Oct 23, 2011)

My first car, 2013 Focus SE. That's my dad in the back.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Haven't showed this one yet...it's pretty meh









'98 E320 










The '06 Odyssey Touring, but before the PAX tires were removed


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

64 corvair 500. currently awaiting a turbo and a 4 spd swap because it just ate a bearing


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

2012 Beetle Turbo w/ Sound & Nav 
-H&R Springs, APR Carbonio Intake, Leather, Nav, DSG, Push Button Start, Bluetooth, Fender sound system, and a lot more goodies.


----------



## VWturbonium (Jul 15, 2003)




----------



## sortadelux (Sep 1, 2011)

this 








and this









Yes, I own two odd looking automobiles.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

This is my daily










and has been known to drag this around










I'd blue the plates, but I don't care =P

-Ben :wave:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

My friend gave me his WRX wheels and tires for free. They aren't the right size but he saved me $500 that I didnt have. They're way lighter than my stock rims were too.


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

base as hell (aka racekor edition) gli, with apr goodies.


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

Two of these.


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

My latest addition


----------



## Benkennedy11 (Aug 23, 2007)

Winter mode:


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

The old econobox:









The REALLY old econobox:


----------



## SchrickVR6 (Aug 28, 1999)

Mine:










My dad's:










My brother's:


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

nothing special. :wave:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

SchrickVR6 said:


> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can already imagine your brother and dad ripping on you for buying a regular Lancer 

From past ITR Expo 12. Hasn't seen any track time since (this was in August.)


----------



## SimonWagen (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## burntoast9 (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)




----------



## AXIS (Jan 15, 2001)




----------



## waynehunger (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## SchrickVR6 (Aug 28, 1999)

C4 A6 said:


> I can already imagine your brother and dad ripping on you for buying a regular Lancer


A Ralliart isn't a regular Lancer. It's not an EVO, but it's got a 2.4L MIVEC four-cylinder pushing ~170hp/tq, uprated suspension, uncorked exhaust, disc brakes all around, EVO shifter...it's the GS-R of Lancers.


----------



## R32kid (Dec 22, 2004)

What if the ITR had a cheaper, still performance oriented model to cater to a middle ground?

Oh wait...


----------



## tiexgrr (Apr 20, 2008)

The beater in its filthy TDI glory..... nothing special.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

SimonWagen said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Cox (May 30, 2010)

Daily Driver









The Toy


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

SchrickVR6 said:


> A Ralliart isn't a regular Lancer. It's not an EVO, but it's got a 2.4L MIVEC four-cylinder pushing ~170hp/tq, uprated suspension, uncorked exhaust, disc brakes all around, EVO shifter...it's the GS-R of Lancers.


Still no AWD though


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

20vTa4 said:


> My latest addition


I hate you. What year? It looks to be in excellent condition!


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

At autox










new front end:


----------



## Taski (Feb 14, 2009)

Track toy:


















DD:


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> in ONE picture please
> 
> (the most recent picture of it)


my daily driver / grocery-getter (not ideal but too cool to sell)


----------



## VWfix (Feb 12, 2006)

Daily








New Toy








Old Toy


----------



## Darius Ticklerod (Oct 28, 2009)

daily/toy/winter beater


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

The Prelude really should have been RWD...


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

And the Del Sol. That thing would have been a cool car if it was rwd


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

and the accord coupe! although it would still probably be a pos.


----------



## BMW M Coupe (Dec 29, 2000)

maybe selling, i don't know yet.


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

My one and only...for now 










:beer:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

One picture, guy. We know what a stock Impreza looks like.


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

TooFitToQuit said:


> One picture, guy. We know what a stock Impreza looks like.












Just read the OP...

Relax


----------



## doward (Apr 26, 2006)

My wagon:









My Miata:


----------



## MadMerc (Feb 2, 2013)

This thread needs more panthers.
My baby/pride n joy


----------



## redmill (Mar 28, 2004)

*end of an era*

after 10+ years the 911 goes to a new home on Friday


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

love this car! it does everything i need it to!









my piece of crap!









my bike


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Picking that up this weekend.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

doward said:


> My Miata:


Kumho V710s?


----------



## Calcvictim (Aug 16, 2011)

Got it about three weeks ago


6 by GlebZ, on Flickr


----------



## BHump (May 19, 2012)




----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

+










I think there should be a "what do you share the garage/driveway with" pic thread.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The '94 Mark VIII. Engine is misfiring and the tranny is blown


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

in pieces right now

I do have a stockpile of some rare parts, and tons of other stuff waiting to go on after paint and bodywork.


----------



## kosb (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Northern Dubber (May 11, 2001)

My daily. Picked it up 2 months ago.


----------



## bigdubber (Sep 9, 2002)

My daily driver..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

Northern Dubber said:


> My daily. Picked it up 2 months ago.


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:

Since people are posting projects, here's our latest :laugh:


----------



## AshyLarry (Oct 9, 2006)

Daily (can't wait to sell!): 









Soon to be daily again (after a year of not driving): 









And for fun:


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

AshyLarry said:


>


Nice bugeye!


----------



## 98GLSBOSTON (May 1, 2006)

Daily
















Bike








Gti's








Winter beater


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Just one picture?! :laugh:


IMG_6027_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## boman (Oct 26, 2002)

Zee Germans...

Winter warrior + everyday hauler:











Summer toy:


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

My DD


----------



## Jettanewbi (Mar 9, 2013)

*newest daily*


----------



## BikoLiteIV (Jun 15, 2005)

matty_peppers said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fairly certain I have spotted you heading up Route 3. I bounce between Boston and Falmouth :thumbup:.


----------



## FuelDrivenSpeed (Oct 15, 2012)

The Florida beater.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

Fun car...for sale too.


----------



## 98GLSBOSTON (May 1, 2006)

TREGinginCO said:


> My DD


Sick! Love the new allroad! 👍


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

Northern Dubber said:


> My daily. Picked it up 2 months ago.


how quickly do you go thru rear tires?


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

boman said:


>


Had to requote this. Perfect.


----------



## RogerRabbit83 (Dec 3, 2007)

weekend car:










beater:










other weekend car:


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

C4 A6 said:


>


damn dude you gonna fix those scratches and stuff?


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## Flob (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Northern Dubber (May 11, 2001)

dentinger said:


> how quickly do you go thru rear tires?


I can't say for the moment since I don't have the car for long enough (~1500mi). From what I see people go through rear tires in 5k miles...while not abusing too much the right foot pedal 

The alignment specs on these cars are quite aggressive (lot of toe-in on rear wheels) and it's not helping the tire longevity. Those cars literally eat tires and fuel but the sound of the engine and the smiles per gallon factor make you forget about it.


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Took this few hours ago after I washed it


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Zekkal said:


> Took this few hours ago after I washed it


Nice! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Zekkal said:


> Took this few hours ago after I washed it


Washed it while there's still snow on the ground? :sly:


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Buickboy92 said:


> Nice! :thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks Man :beer:


C4 A6 said:


> Washed it while there's still snow on the ground? :sly:


Yea, not outside haha
Work at a dealership so i washed it when i clocked out, most snow is off the ground just a little left in the parking lot. It needed it because all the salt and grime from the roads this past week.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

My 99 A4 Avant, daily driver (only car actually haha)


----------



## brentwoodbc (Jul 1, 2007)

one of three but its my "cool"one


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Zekkal said:


> Thanks Man :beer:


You're welcome. :beer::beer:


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Lots of really great cars in here!! I just got a pic of all 3 cars parked together and saw this thread. I have a car problem, and there are no auto's anonymous meetings for me to attend, only car forums to surf. Here's the fleet :beer::beer:

My daily: '97 GTI TDI - Recaros, BBS RS's, 45MPG - For Sale Here

Wife's car: '11 A3 2.0T Quattro, S-Line, Titanium, Eibach springs, 19" BBS CK wheels

Fun car: '12 TT-RS Suzuka Grey, KW V3's, Borla Exhaust, 19" Forgestar CF5 wheels


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

bigstu said:


> Lots of really great cars in here!! I just got a pic of all 3 cars parked together and saw this thread. I have a car problem, and there are no auto's anonymous meetings for me to attend, only car forums to surf. Here's the fleet :beer::beer:
> 
> My daily: '97 GTI TDI - Recaros, BBS RS's, 45MPG - For Sale Here


Wow, that's one of the nicer Mk3's I've seen. Excellent work. :thumbup:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## StL2.5 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have the following...

The Golf:










The Focus (not my picture but exact model):










The Optima (again not my picture but same car):


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Recent one I snapped over in Ft. Worth.


----------



## vdubdave (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## RedRabbit (Aug 2, 2003)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

^ Very nice


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

-2006 Jetta 2.0T 6MT (DD)
-1992 Corrado SLC VR6 (ex-DD)
:wave:


----------



## Mailbox (Mar 3, 2012)

C4 A6 said:


> I can already imagine your brother and dad ripping on you for buying a regular Lancer
> 
> From past ITR Expo 12. Hasn't seen any track time since (this was in August.)


bahahahah you drive a beat to **** econo box sick bro! bet that **** can't out handle a mk4 r32.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

the_master said:


> damn dude you gonna fix those scratches and stuff?


It's just the bumper and lip. I've got a BNIB lip in storage, but I think I'll find someone who does plastic repair and use the damaged one for track use and just swap to the new one when there's a gathering to go to or something... or never put it on, doesn't matter to me. It's not a show car.

As for bumper, ideally I'd like to get another one so it looks nice, but it's like $700 or something.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Mailbox said:


> bahahahah you drive a beat to **** econo box sick bro! bet that **** can't out handle a mk4 r32.


You have a crush on me or something? You quoted me three times in that post. Sorry, I don't bat for the same team


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

Great cars on here!!:thumbup:


----------



## Dubveiser (Aug 4, 2005)

MK5 Jetta 2.5









Scion IQ


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

My Daily


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

NoCYet said:


> My Daily


Nice Rado!!


----------



## ThatOneJetta (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## bobbyDub (Jan 28, 2003)

Daily









Summer


----------



## JettMKII (Aug 4, 2010)

My daily.










My track car project. 










My never going to sell, might sit in my driveway forever, life long project car.


----------



## ThatOneJetta (Dec 22, 2012)

We match!


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## JettMKII (Aug 4, 2010)

ThatOneJetta said:


> We match!


I doubt your paint is $.99 Walmart brand spray paint that you did one night stupidly in a fully sealed garage with you feeling a bit odd the next day. :laugh:


----------



## stuart pidassle (Jan 13, 2004)

randyvr6 said:


> Here is mine
> 
> 1973 Mercury (Ford) Capri. Built by Ford of Germany and sold by Mercury
> 
> ...


Agreed on both. Back in the day the same year Capri was the first car that I drove that could actually accelerate up hill.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Can't remember if I posted this one.










What's under the car cover?


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

My Forester


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

IMG_6094_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

turbo corvair spyder


----------



## volkstyle (May 11, 2010)

Crappy pics 

















My missed POS GTI


----------



## ThatOneJetta (Dec 22, 2012)

JettMKII said:


> I doubt your paint is $.99 Walmart brand spray paint that you did one night stupidly in a fully sealed garage with you feeling a bit odd the next day. :laugh:


No, but it does have runs in it 

Probably take the entire car apart in the next couple years and get rid of all the rust/repaint properly


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

randyvr6 said:


> Here is mine
> 
> 1973 Mercury (Ford) Capri. Built by Ford of Germany and sold by Mercury
> 
> Also, I LOVE the Opel Manta shown a few pages back. One of my favorite cars (after Capris of course


My mom had 2 of these. Both yellow. A non A/C auto and an A/C manual. The 4 speed one was wrecked


----------



## roccc (Feb 6, 2013)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is my daily/project/show car/whatever



















I am getting bigger tires soon, and some spacers. Be gentle....


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

basically


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

Daily:









Weekend fun car:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Project (hood is popped open):


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

Dcups said:


>


Holy unicorn!


----------



## 3M WOLB (Jun 10, 2012)

GTI










R32


----------



## ThatOneJetta (Dec 22, 2012)

3M WOLB said:


> GTI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir, you seem to have parked your R32 in Australia.


----------



## rjohnstonstl (Feb 1, 2008)

First time it's been clean in a few months. I need a better camera...


----------



## Meatstick62 (Apr 17, 2007)

My 1986 Fiero GT


----------



## VW_König (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Meatstick62 said:


> My 1986 Fiero GT


 :thumbup:


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

iamnotemo said:


> My Forester


 Those look familiar - rare wheels in the US. 



















Truck in its normal state.


----------



## ThatOneJetta (Dec 22, 2012)

It appears you have parked your truck in Australia


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

ThatOneJetta said:


> It appears you have parked your truck in Australia


 Meanwhile, in Australia...... 
It's just got really gnarly tires. 

:laugh::laugh: 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Here is my daily/project/show car/whatever
> 
> I am getting bigger tires soon, and some spacers. Be gentle....


 
What kind of wheels are those? I can think of any number of wedge/boxy/angular Japanese cars from the 80s and early 90s that would sit nicely on them.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

tehAndy said:


> What kind of wheels are those? I can think of any number of wedge/boxy/angular Japanese cars from the 80s and early 90s that would sit nicely on them.


 They are vestatec turbos. Pretty rare, only a handful of sets. Apparently they were a dealer option for the mk2 back in the day. 4x100 with 57.1 hub bore


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

sybir said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## alerxovawo (Nov 26, 2011)

Mr. Clarkson said:


>


 I normally despise miatas, but damn that thing is gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## jeffvh (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

jeffvh said:


>


 Nice Datsun! :thumbup:


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

sybir said:


> Those look familiar - rare wheels in the US.


 Haha, they are in fact the same. I actually traced mine back to the original owner. I will be holding on to them :laugh:. 17x8 Enkei ES Tarmac for those curious.


----------



## Bigcat1973 (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1156228037747.442859.519062746&type=1&theater 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1156228037747.442859.519062746&type=1&theater 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1156228037747.442859.519062746&type=1&theater 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1156228037747.442859.519062746&type=1&theater 


Some pics of my 1995 SAAB 9000 Aero


----------



## Bigcat1973 (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1156228037747.442859.519062746&type=1&theater 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1156228037747.442859.519062746&type=1&theater 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1156228037747.442859.519062746&type=1&theater 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1156228037747.442859.519062746&type=1&theater 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1156228037747.442859.519062746&type=1&theater 


Some pics of my 1995 SAAB 9000 Aero


----------



## eggwich (Feb 7, 2010)

'77 Civic. Not a fast car. But kinda fun.


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow gorgeous CVCC :thumbup:


----------



## QWIKVDUB (Nov 4, 2003)

sorry for the low quality pics... all off iPhone :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

A little fun when it snowed 










Clean mode


----------



## ryanpend (Aug 21, 2008)

jeffvh said:


>


 no picture of V70R?? yours too?


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

the Darthcabby 2035cc 16v 12,5:1 on 45webers 









el S4 









la agustina 312R


----------



## reformed (Nov 13, 2007)

Only picture I have of the BMW.


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

The black fusion


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

kwik!gti said:


> Wow gorgeous CVCC :thumbup:


 X2


----------



## bmore_gti (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## RedWagenGTI (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## jeffvh (Feb 13, 2008)

ryanpend said:


> no picture of V70R?? yours too?


 The V70R isn't in the fleet anymore


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

RedWagenGTI said:


>


 Clean EJ8 :thumbup:


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

2008 Passat VR6 
 
DSC06118 by Adam Bleser, on Flickr


----------



## RedWagenGTI (Nov 23, 2007)

kwik!gti said:


> Clean EJ8 :thumbup:


 Thanks man. I'm happy with how it's coming along, considering 90% of the accessories are cheap eBay knockoff parts.  

Here's what I started with. 









I've always had a soft spot for EP3s, and your EM1 is super nice dude. What are your plans for the EF...8(8, right?)?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

sybir said:


> ]


 what wheels are these? BBS of some sort right?


----------



## eluwak (Mar 19, 2002)

Wife's freshly waxed Acadia 










My dirty F-150


----------



## eurrofreak (Apr 20, 2004)

The M which will be gone soon 








The beater 318i in Colorado, total champ


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Meatstick62 said:


> My 1986 Fiero GT


 Love it. 



jeffvh said:


>


 Beautiful Datsun. The Jetta is nice too...:laugh:


----------



## Jet A (Oct 8, 2004)

Just traded a IS350. Was waiting for the next gen IS.... then chose another direction.


----------



## brentwoodbc (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

RedWagenGTI said:


> Thanks man. I'm happy with how it's coming along, considering 90% of the accessories are cheap eBay knockoff parts.
> 
> Here's what I started with.
> 
> ...


 ED8 actually on the CRX if I'm gonna be a chassis code nazi  

My plan is pretty simple right now. First and foremost I want it to be mechanically 100% and fixing some of the small cosmetics that go wrong with a 25 year old car. I have a checklist that I'm running down and I'm almost done with. Like the broken glovebox, broken antenna, misc plastic that were broken or needed clips etc. Those small things are just about all addressed. Then I want to mod it like I would have done when I REALLY REALLY wanted one back in the llate 90s early 00s. And by that I mean a clean, functional appearance with purposeful and clean performance mods. I'm currently on the hunt for a clean set of Enkei 92s. I'll settle for black 15" Rota Slips (because I love those wheels and Spoons are too expensive). I started to collect some DC Sports stuff that will make their way onto this car and the current plan is for a b16 motor swap, stock appearing performance exhaust (going to my uncle's muffler shop soon for that) and a mild lowering with some Eibach springs, Koni shocks, and an aftermarket rear sway bar setup (undecided on what sway bar but it needs to be some kind of kit as my CRX is a DX and has no provisions currently for a sway bar).


----------



## erikatwork (Nov 30, 2004)

Just picked up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

JMillerUA6 said:


> Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Datsun. The Jetta is nice too...:laugh:


 Something looks weird about that jetta.... :sly:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

the bikes


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

n0rdicalex. said:


> what wheels are these? BBS of some sort right?


 Those specific wheels are actually Rotas, but they're very similar *cough* to the S204 wheels, which are BBS RE's.


----------



## shaunboehm (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

IMG_6336_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## TurboSupra12 (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

The latest daily:










The other car:










The tow rig:










And the project (for sale, though):


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Chris_V said:


>


 Who has time to mask off wheels and tires :vampire:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> Who has time to mask off wheels and tires :vampire:


 THe tires are mismatched, age cracked and crap, and the wheels are only a pair (this side only and unavailable anymore) and curbed. They were just going to be replaced with real minilites later. Why bother with masking that?


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Chris_V said:


> THe tires are mismatched, age cracked and crap, and the wheels are only a pair (this side only and unavailable anymore) and curbed. They were just going to be replaced with real minilites later. Why bother with masking that?


 I guess I'm just too OCD to have it look like the Maaco special


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> I guess I'm just too OCD to have it look like the Maaco special


 
if it had decent wheels or I was using the tires again, it would have been masked like my Fiat or most of my other paint jobs.










But the MGB had 4 different tires, on 3 different kinds of wheels, and all of them crap. No dust got in the paint from them, either. All it was was rolled into the garage, sprayed, and rolled out to get put on a trailer to go to another garage. I couldn't care less what the crap wheels and tires looked like.


----------



## I_<3_boost (Mar 18, 2013)

My DD: 

















My fun vehicle: 
350Z turbo (380 WHP)


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

the wife's: 










Mine:


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

The DD's 









Weekend Car


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

A coworker parked this outside work the other day.. I realised it was mine - he has been borrowing it since October so I kinda forgot  Since it's apparently mine I guess we should turn down the coils properly and put a set of Ronal Turbos on it


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

My '10 A3 Quattro


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

2008, 3.6 VR6 FSI, AWD, with the sport suspension and sport seats. Quite a bit of fun. :laugh:


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

JettMKII said:


> My daily.


 If (though at this point its probably more like when) I ever own a Subau WRX it will be this car: Blue WRX Bugeye wagon.


----------



## airman401 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

slowandlow said:


> My '10 A3 Quattro


 Man I love those. And what kinda gear you got on to there? Not burton I hope


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

My old MK4 Jetta and my Mercedes in the back, just sold the MK4 and replaced it with a MK5 GTI.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

That I like.. Your Benz is awesome..!


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Sold the Fit and Ranger for


----------



## mouseOfMars (Jul 30, 2002)

TooFitToQuit -*wow*. Nice FJ. :beer::thumbup: 
I can't seem to get the FJ out of my mind lately and have been talking with the wife about it. 

Is yours the Trail Teams package? (I think that's what it's called).The green looks fantastic. 


(Although the blue looks pretty good as well (even though it isn't the port-t-o potty blue anymore ). )


----------



## I_<3_boost (Mar 18, 2013)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Sold the Fit and Ranger for


 Awesome color. 
Infiniti headlights?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

mouseOfMars said:


> TooFitToQuit -*wow*. Nice FJ. :beer::thumbup:
> I can't seem to get the FJ out of my mind lately and have been talking with the wife about it.
> 
> Is yours the Trail Teams package? (I think that's what it's called).The green looks fantastic.
> ...


 Not a TT = has a white roof. :thumbup: 

[QUOTE=I_


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

The Audi 









The 59 Beetle


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

08 Rabbit 










97 zx6r Fighter Project


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

mldouthi said:


> 08 Rabbit


 My favorite Rabbit! :thumbup:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Rabbitguy21 said:


> Weekend Car


 What does that DC5 have done to it


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

mldouthi said:


> 08 Rabbit


 OK, you win :heart:


----------



## rogM (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

rogM said:


>


 The dinner plate wheels and light bar seem like such a contradiction :laugh: 

Love wagons :thumbup:


----------



## rogM (Mar 7, 2010)

R-Dubya said:


> The dinner plate wheels and light bar seem like such a contradiction :laugh:
> 
> Love wagons :thumbup:


 Yeah... however I do have the original wheels with more offroad tires!


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

rogM said:


> Allroad with Lightbar


 
That light bar looks nice :wave: 

Havent gotten the third light yet?


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

bizybyker said:


> Man I love those. And what kinda gear you got on to there? Not burton I hope


 This season I'm riding a YES. "The Basic". I've been riding since 1986 and this is by far my favorite board yet. It may have something to do w/ it being my first hybrid rocker profile.


----------



## rogM (Mar 7, 2010)

mldouthi said:


> That light bar looks nice :wave:
> 
> Havent gotten the third light yet?


 Whats up mastercrafter!! 
Nope, I am selling both cars to jump into something faster... sick of automatics...


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Not a TT = has a white roof. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Q45s, but I'm swapping back to LS460s which perform far better.


 Should look into Truck lite they have a new led 7" that is perdy kickass. http://www.truck-lite.com/webapp/wc...10001&storeId=10001&productId=92025&langId=-1


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

bizybyker said:


> Should look into Truck lite they have a new led 7" that is perdy kickass. http://www.truck-lite.com/webapp/wc...10001&storeId=10001&productId=92025&langId=-1


 Those suck from a performance standpoint.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

rogM said:


>


 Love it!


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

mldouthi said:


> 08 Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwloose45 (Dec 9, 2008)

You can't troll for ****. :thumbdown:


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

I may have the highest street driven Mk.III with coilovers on Vortex :laugh:


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)

Finally got rid of the stock 2010-2012 taillights.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

martin13 said:


>


Sick:beer:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## SteelCityMafia (Oct 18, 2012)

My 01.5 pelican










My 01.5 a6


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Current Daily:










Long Term Project:


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

CRacer21 said:


> Current Daily:
> 
> 
> Long Term Project:


Nice, one of my favorite model hatches for sure.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

z0d said:


> Finally got rid of the stock 2010-2012 taillights.
> 
> ][/QUOTE]
> 
> Didn't care for them?


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Didn't care for them?


Easily the only thing I disliked about the 2010 refresh - the vertical reverse lights broke up the nice, clean look of the 05-09 tails, and gave them a "tall" look.


----------



## frankthatsme (Apr 10, 2011)

*Heres Mine*


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

the_master said:


>




I noticed you didnt contribute to the thread productively, wheres the picture of your car??


----------



## markstoys (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

mldouthi said:


> I noticed you didnt contribute to the thread productively, wheres the picture of your car??


i had a 2011 mustang gt but it was totaled recently 

why didnt i post a pic? because i dont have a car...


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

markstoys said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

mldouthi said:


> 08 Rabbit


God I love this. I also love in your build thread some dubbers can't comprehend a non-lowered VW.:laugh:


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

markstoys said:


>


What car is this? Awesome looking!!


----------



## markstoys (Jan 31, 2013)

Zorro83 said:


> What car is this? Awesome looking!!


'75 Corolla


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Laxbro (Feb 21, 2013)

*Eagle*

That Talon IMO was one of the nicest looking vehicles of the 90's


----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

Haven't updated in a while. Lost my 335 to a texting-red light running 









(the kid who totalled me with his $500 mazada 929 also had no insurance, I love Miami).

Replaced it with a Cooper S, it's nice not having to pump gas every week but i do miss the audio quality from the 335.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

From a car wash this morning, 2013 Focus


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

theBOYER said:


> Haven't updated in a while. Lost my 335 to a texting-red light running












i feel for ya brah


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

theBOYER said:


> Replaced it with a Cooper S, it's nice not having to pump gas every week but i do miss the audio quality from the 335.


The hell with the audio quality, I would miss 300hp and 2 turbos...


----------



## I_<3_boost (Mar 18, 2013)

theBOYER said:


> (the kid who totalled me with his $500 mazada 929 also had no insurance, I love Miami).
> ]


Sucks we are a no fault state.


----------



## mistral938 (Jan 9, 2010)

Summer daily/project










Daily, FOR SALE!!!


----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

Masquerade said:


>


MK3's still look so clean with very little work done to them. The local VW scene around here has completely dried up.


----------



## landstuhltaylor (Jul 21, 2011)

Shameless whoring of a more recent and interesting pic


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Went to a 356 club meet yesterday and got a road worthiness inspection done. Passed with flying colors minus the voltage regulator needing an adjustment. Good news, but on the way home I went over a set of four manhole covers (looked like :: ) that shook the bejesus out of the car, popped it out of gear, and now it doesn't run smooth so back to the shop it goes.


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

MKV Aaron said:


> *Multiple pics of stock red MK6*





Rules in OP said:


> in ONE picture please


.


----------



## 87944turbo (Jul 12, 2011)

Today with summer wheels/tires.


----------



## Meatstick62 (Apr 17, 2007)

MKV Aaron said:


>


Very sharp. I had a TR MKV on those same wheels. First time I've seen them on a MKVI and seeing them on a TR makes me a bit nostalgic


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

after 4 months of ownership --


----------



## TurboSupra12 (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

static.20v said:


> his and hers (mine is on the right)
> please excuse the instagram filter. she's having a good time back at home while I'm in alaska.



new daily for alaska. car is still home in nj


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dropping if off at the body shop tomorrow to address the rear damage from the truck backing into it. 
I am also having them address the sagging front bumper. 

 

I need to find some extra wheels so I can refinish these.... tire shops are all hacks.


----------



## Neoxxt (Jun 30, 2004)

Daily - TCL Unicorn Wagon - 05 Legacy GT Wagon 5MT - Cobb Stg 2 OTS 









Toys 

2000 AP1 









2003 ZX6RR 









2004 Aprilia RSV1000R and my dog, Senna


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm sure a lot of people in tcl will hate it, but heres mine.:beer:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

You may have the nicest car in the universe. I may be exaggerating a bit, but I'm in love with it. I want an e30 m3 SO bad, but I'm only a one car man until I start making some more money. 


Andyman746 said:


> ^patrick, i want and love your truck!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

Not the best day for a pic, but


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Sold my 78 Scirocco and BMW 524td and bought this Alfa Romeo 164.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

my ugly beast. 1964 chevy corvair spyder (turbo)


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

theBOYER said:


> Replaced it with a Cooper S, it's nice not having to pump gas every week but i do miss the audio quality from the 335.


 Well hi there.


----------



## PDing (Jul 8, 2003)

Bought a leftover 12MY Fit for the dog. 








Car sat in dealer inventory for 7 months and the paint wasn't in good shape when I bought it. Photo was about 4 hours worth of polishing and sealant (should've clay bar'd first...). 

Family vehicle just before I sold the XJ. 









Looking for an XJ replacement.


----------



## A&F (Feb 13, 2013)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Sold the Fit and Ranger for


 Wise move, truck is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## stevegmu (Jul 25, 2011)

The DD-


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

JK is coming along nicely. Next up is a CB and diff covers before I peel one open. Stubby bumpers are nice since mine were scraped up from brushes and embankments. Sorry for the ****ty cellphone pic of the MB. It was rather impractical having TWO impractical cars so the Cooper S I had in this pic, got traded in for the C250 here. Parting is such sweet sorrow. The Mini was a lot of fun and I only had it a year but the C class is a fantastic car. I was put off by its "201" HP but after driving it, I call BS or the gear selection is perfect. Feels as quick as my 328 was but is mush mouth in the corners. It gets great mileage and is super comfortable for highway driving.


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

Here's my first Porsche, from about 1970.


----------



## jettglx (Sep 6, 2001)




----------



## zofovw (Aug 17, 2003)

The grocery getter.


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh wait thats not tcl cool. The car that this one is possibly going to be pending trade is even less approved though.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

Latest from today:


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

Subwoofers said:


>


  :thumbup::thumbup: I love both of them. :beer:


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

PNW said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: I love both of them. :beer:


 Cheers, the 911 is my friend's new pick up.


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

Subwoofers said:


> Cheers, the 911 is my friend's new pick up.


 Got any links to large versions of these photos? Background material. :thumbup:


----------



## FiveAinOne (Oct 5, 2000)




----------



## TimesNewRoman (Oct 13, 2007)

Soulless Japanese hose clamps and all.


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)

Expanded the fleet a couple of months ago to include the RR:


----------



## xombiesarelove (Dec 23, 2010)

^^ Do clean pools and/or work for a celebrity too?


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

This isn't my most recent, because in the most recent pictures I have of it, it is either half submerged, or the splash is big enough that it blocks almost the entire view of it.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

freedo84gti said:


> my ugly beast. 1964 chevy corvair spyder (turbo)


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

Mine










the Mommy Missile


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Updated mk2 pic :laugh:


----------



## SkiRaceRide17 (May 27, 2012)

[/url] photo[/IMG]


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

New pic of the summer car:


----------



## gtinewbb (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Mo0se (Jun 12, 2007)

Mine:


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

rooftop garage pic.. Chinatown, Boston


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official Singles Thread*

Minis are cool.. I remember you used to have a dope red Mk1. Still for that thing?


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## ktm524 (Jul 26, 2012)

The summer car:


----------



## RogueRabbit83 (Jan 29, 2011)

*1977 24v VR6*

My daily, on the mountain cruise after SOWO7


----------



## tilnaneer (Aug 9, 2006)

mines...


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

urogolf said:


> rooftop garage pic.. Chinatown, Boston


Well done sir. Love the black headlight surrounds. Mine are body color but I think I will change that


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

here are a few of my turbo after my recent cross country move


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)




----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)




----------



## EricTheRad (May 14, 2002)

s2000 by Eric McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

lowblackdub said:


>


Nice. Is it actually for sale? :beer:


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)

Intalex said:


> Nice. Is it actually for sale? :beer:


Nope, because I bought it


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Oct 31, 2001)




----------



## mrdouble (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Car Lounge-approved? No, but I like it...


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## d_itup (Mar 16, 2006)

brettnyt said:


> This isn't my most recent, because in the most recent pictures I have of it, it is either half submerged, or the splash is big enough that it blocks almost the entire view of it.



You could just throw those in as well.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

slomofo. said:


> Well done sir. Love the black headlight surrounds. Mine are body color but I think I will change that


Thnx. the previous owner tinted the lenses which I dont care for, but i do like the blacked out look, so I plan to pull em apart and joey mod the housings black and remove the smoked coating from the lenses.. similar look but at least the lights will be effective.. lol :thumbup:


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

d_itup said:


> You could just throw those in as well.


Well, since you asked.

Will try and find the sumberged pic i was referring to, but heres a couple recent.

Don't really care to hear about the instagram effects. I really could car less if anyone doesn't like it. ic:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

1/2... no current pics of the alfa until it gets new shoes.


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

boman said:


> Zee Germans...
> 
> Summer toy:


Hello friend.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

ARGH I WANT A 993.


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## cberwald (Sep 11, 2011)

1989 Mercedes-Benz 300SE


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

My new get to work/kid hauler.


----------



## Rocco! (Mar 4, 2011)

About a week after I bought it at my buddy's apartment in Herndon. His Camaro SS is in the background.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## Hockeykid9 (May 15, 2012)

*My very first car!*


----------



## HondaBeater (Jun 9, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> New pic of the summer car:


 All in the details....:wave: 

Mines.


----------



## brentwoodbc (Jul 1, 2007)

current ones


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Rachel635 said:


> As requested, walked out and took a mobile phone shot.


 PM sent.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

eiriksmil said:


> Minis are cool.. I remember you used to have a dope red Mk1. Still for that thing?


 Yeah that was me. That one gave way to a brown full resto MK1 that I sold for the MINI...

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

MY wife's 2013 ALLROAD 










My 2011 StreetGlide


----------



## Tifosi Scuderia (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Cell shot from today.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

All-Or-Nothing said:


>


 Those wheels.


----------



## ScoobyWRX (Jul 3, 2012)

FWD fun: 









RWD convertible fun:


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

2000JettaGLXVR6 said:


> Those wheels.


 This. Stolen off a large caddy suv from a bad neighborhood I assume. . . 

That said, those plus tires probably cost as much as my cars and motorbike combined. In that I am jealous. 
Now on topic. My newer addition. Lower price tag and equally beater as my daily 4 wheel driver.


----------



## HondaBeater (Jun 9, 2013)

2000JettaGLXVR6 said:


> Those wheels.


 I was waiting for that. :beer:


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Dec 7, 2011)

2000JettaGLXVR6 said:


> Those wheels.


 
Meh.... 



Do these suit you better?


----------



## HondaBeater (Jun 9, 2013)

All-Or-Nothing said:


> Meh....
> Do these suit you better?


 Not really....they are big, black, and ugly. :banghead: 

I like the scooter though. :thumbup:


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)

Both fairly new to the stable:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Hawk said:


>


 Must take some serious approach angle to get up those stairs.


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)

Hawk said:


>


 Christ i remember you posting from almost 15 years ago! Still liking Porsche eh? Still got the Ducati?


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

New daily 
 

Bottomless pit


----------



## Mk2GLi420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Le Beluga


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

LABrit said:


> I remember you posting from almost 15 years ago! Still liking Porsche eh? Still got the Ducati?


 Ha. Yup. Original join date 2001. Many bans and posts later I'm still here. Don't have the Ducatis anymore. Sold them and moved on. But miss them.


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)

Yup i have another screen name (that's inactive) from here that dates back to 2000


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## scottst (Jul 2, 2004)

Latest toy, sorry for the phone pic:









Beyond that, you guys know what a Q5 and a GX470 look like


----------



## e30luv (Aug 26, 2008)

flame suit on.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Flame suit off. Thats ****ing gorgeous.:beer:


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

2000JettaGLXVR6 said:


> Those wheels.


I don't know why but that gif made me spit up my coffee


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

JustFord0099 said:


> Bottomless pit


Feelin it, son! :thumbup:


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

The fleet. Got them all cleaned up over the weekend.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Got some Dragon photos...


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

RacingManiac said:


> Got some Dragon photos...


Meaty :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

JustFord0099 said:


> New daily
> 
> 
> Bottomless pit


So sick! :thumbup: Are these stock headlights?


----------



## alerxovawo (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

alerxovawo said:


>


I do want to see more pictures :thumbup:


----------



## volkstyle (May 11, 2010)

ktm524 said:


> The summer car:


Love seeing a clean looking and functional R :thumbup:


----------



## MVZOOM (Sep 29, 2004)

So need to fix the front plate.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

weezintrumpeteer said:


>


great shot :beer:


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

patrikman said:


> great shot :beer:


vr6 passat?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

the_master said:


> vr6 passat?


no way, that's a B5.5.


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

My mkv gli 








My mk2 gti 








Her car 








Truck


----------



## BEATER_BUG (Aug 26, 2010)

81 Rabbit Pickup -Daily/Work in Progress


----------



## jedy617 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## ryanpend (Aug 21, 2008)

these are some fun shots. 1989 951


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

^ That is sweet...:thumbup:


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

A few updated pics ...


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

just washed my cars, new wheels on the a3, new tires on the belair, etc.

the daily:










the other daily:


----------



## volkstyle (May 11, 2010)

My :heart: all cleaned up, shes dirty now 



Doing what she does best :laugh: 




Im in New Jersey right now and I drove by a grey Acura RL with (I believe) Vossen wheels on, I KNOW I've seen that car on here before :thumbup:


----------



## J2G (Aug 9, 2012)

blackjettah said:


> Boring daily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't have happened to be working the GM event at CNE, would you? I remember your Corvair  I was the guy in the silver Jetta.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Apologies for the crappy instagram photo. My daily driver wagon rolled 250k today :thumbup:


----------



## volkstyle (May 11, 2010)

^ That's a lot of miles :thumbup:


----------



## unintended acceleration (Jun 15, 2010)

for anyone who cares, my last two cars are linked in my sig.


----------



## ambit (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

LFZ said:


>



**** thats low!

and beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

ambit said:


>


I'm guessing that's where it skidded to a stop?


----------



## ambit (Feb 2, 2004)

^^maayyyybeeeee


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

Replaced my 500:









with a new 500. This time went with an Abarth:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^passed one of those Abarths yesterday. The exhaust sounds sexy as hell. I like the white a lot.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

no fun cars right now


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

volkstyle said:


> ^ That's a lot of miles :thumbup:


Still runs fantastic. Only real issue is some light valve train ticking when it gets hot out. The previous owner was fanatical about maintenance and had replaced nearly anything that could go wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Summer car.


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)

RacingManiac said:


> ^ That is sweet...:thumbup:


:beer:



Flying Tomatoes said:


> **** thats low!
> 
> and beautiful :thumbup:


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

'03 24V VR6


'06 V8


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

:wave::beer:


----------



## GeorgeManont (May 25, 2013)

.

*Not a daily, an old & tired 1965 Mustang...rebirthed as a 2009 FANGs I ...*






Enjoy !


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssMko-t_TSM&feature=fvwrel*

.


----------



## codeblack (Feb 14, 2008)

"spring" (april) this year.


----------



## GeorgeManont (May 25, 2013)

.

*Accompanied her big brother, a 1976 Giulia turned 2009 FANGs II ...*








Enjoy !


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEF-v0VKHCk&feature=player_embedded*



.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

The garage queen (Now)


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

my daily



never finished project car


----------



## GeorgeManont (May 25, 2013)

.













*1965 'Stang ; it is beauty as it is !*



.


----------



## Soflanick (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

GeorgeManont said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Its damn near close to being done. Just little things here and there now.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

69CougarConvert said:


> ^passed one of those Abarths yesterday. The exhaust sounds sexy as hell. I like the white a lot.


Those Abarths do sound great at full snort. They certainly get an A for effort. :thumbup:


----------



## Robski92 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## SimonWagen (Oct 18, 2008)

'94 Peugeot 205 GTI


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

SimonWagen said:


> '94 Peugeot 205 GTI



:heart::thumbup:


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

SimonWagen said:


> '94 Peugeot 205 GTI


'94!! That has to be one of the very last? Great car mate!


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

BadlaDost said:


>


doubt that's yours. need more proof


----------



## MarkFrank (Jul 8, 2011)

SimonWagen said:


> '94 Peugeot 205 GTI


If I was not in north america.......


and my recent acquisition !


----------



## JalopnikMatt (Jan 12, 2008)

*TopGear Merkur XR4Ti*


----------



## lubok (Feb 7, 2008)

Family car (Not my picture but same make and model)









Daily beater




Track only at this point.

Slowly removing more interior. Some more sheetmetal will go out and it will be caged this winter.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

SimonWagen said:


> '94 Peugeot 205 GTI


That is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

from this morning:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Never before seen


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Currently looking to trade for something smaller


Untitled by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## fourmotioneer (May 15, 2009)

Drove it there from Indiana.


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

SimonWagen said:


> '94 Peugeot 205 GTI


:heart::heart::heart::heart:



JalopnikMatt said:


>


So.....what's your bus pass look like?

Recent trip to Washington Island, terrible ipod photos...don't ask. :banghead:

























and a more local shot, keep in mind the parking lot was on a grade...


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

My Jetta: (I parked next to a turn at the local dirt track, got some souvenirs)

my 85' Scirocco:

My 87' Scirocco:


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

scoTT la rock said:


> doubt that's yours. need more proof


But his mom said he could have one when he turns 14, if he keeps up on his chores.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

fourmotioneer said:


> Drove it there from Indiana.


Awesome car and beautiful scenery. :thumbup:


----------



## powellt28 (Apr 3, 2003)

Here are the cars:

The daily:


The toy:


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)

When my water pump went out


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

2011 Toyota Tacoma TRD Sport 4x4, 2013 Volkswagen Passat TDI SEL, 2013 Audi TT S-Line Competition


----------



## volkstyle (May 11, 2010)

B3passatBMX said:


> Still runs fantastic. Only real issue is some light valve train ticking when it gets hot out. The previous owner was fanatical about maintenance and had replaced nearly anything that could go wrong. :thumbup:


Lucky you! A good previous owner will save you a lot of money, ask me how I know...


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Old 82 930, standard everything, drives like a pretty fast truck. 




















New GTI More fun than a barrel full of monkeys! 



















My beater Acura RSX-S ...11 years old, 155K miles with fluids, tires, batteries and brakes being the only thing serviced.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

^ Nice, quite a selection of fun cars!


----------



## MK38VK2 (Feb 5, 2007)

04 Passat 1.8T, manual. Just Turned 170k this week, stock K03 & Control Arms....


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

in need of a wash


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

82Turbo930 said:


> Old 82 930, standard everything, drives like a pretty fast truck.


Just stunning. :thumbup:


----------



## fourmotioneer (May 15, 2009)

Pennywise said:


> in need of a wash


I didn't see the potential in the shape of those until now. Very nice!


----------



## never2low (Feb 14, 2007)

Silverado:








Suzuki 750:








GTI:


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

Le Passat


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

i like! what wheels are these? and what are you lowered on?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Pennywise said:


> in need of a wash


Nice! Love RPF1s. :thumbup:


----------



## intonation (Oct 23, 2001)

*The Mini DD*


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

2010


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Dirty....


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ now i know who you are on S/W


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

fourmotioneer said:


> I didn't see the potential in the shape of those until now. Very nice!





EK20 said:


> Nice! Love RPF1s. :thumbup:


thanks guys


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Dirty....


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## mpdbrown (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

LONGISLANDCC said:


>


Damn VW is making some classy ass looking cars these days.


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

2013 Focus ST. Bought yesterday. :wave:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

brettnyt said:


> 2013 Focus ST. Bought yesterday. :wave:


:thumbup:


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

^ love those cars. Nice color too. :thumbup: 

Never posted in here. Given to me by my brother, being restored/modded/fixed by myself.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> ^ love those cars. Nice color too. :thumbup:
> 
> Never posted in here. Given to me by my brother, being restored/modded/fixed by myself.


How is it going with the parts? Somebody PM'd me to kick in a couple bucks but I kinda missed out on it. My wife was out of town on business and I was Patrikmom for a week. I shouldn't be breeding, this kid is trouble. 

I offer my condolences if I haven't already, I too lost a close brother around the same time. 

The car got dirty yesterday, finally. This thing will be a beast once I get some Geolanders on it like the ones on my Forester.



















The tires on it don't give me much confidence off road, although not worn real bad. 













I made a formal intro thread if anybody is interested in more info.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...g-and-variable-torwue-distribution-My-new-car.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

It's good side:










Trying to sell it though

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/3915193603.html


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

What's with the raper sticker?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

82Turbo930 said:


> Old 82 930, standard everything, drives like a pretty fast truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbup: Really love that 930.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

This was taken shortly after I bought it. It doesn't look any different and only have smoked side markers.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

patrikman said:


> What's with the raper sticker?


It's says rapper. It was poking fun of all the dapper. stickers that have been popping up everywhere at car shows this year. 

oh and because


----------



## shepherdgti (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## ThaBozz (Sep 14, 2006)

Got rid of my 2010 Genesis Coupe 3.8GT and picked up some Track Muscle in form of a 2013 Camaro 1SS/1LE, this car is amazing for 3860 lbs it doesn't feel like it at all. It can be thrown at almost any corner and comes out like a champ... may be the super sticky Goodyear F1 Supercar G2's but its just awesome...




Over the next couple of months its getting a full Pfadt Racing 3Way Coilovers Setup, 305 tires all around, LG Motorsports Cam and Headers with a tune... ~500WHP and supercar level of handling.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

^ Bitchin' Camaro!

It's a damn shame you have to run that plate up front.


----------



## camf1an (Jul 24, 2006)

Subaru Legacy GT by camflan, on Flickr


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

my GLI


----------



## Oodie (Sep 11, 2012)

*Current ride*

Needed to pick up a short lease (24 month)... pretty easy to do with these right now... Old, but still performs well and accommodates car seats. Frankly, I rather like the sort of old-style steering/inputs (compared to the electric steering I had in the F25 X3, for example). Letting this fill the gap until MK7 GTI is here & clear of bugs.


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

Oodie said:


> Needed to pick up a short lease (24 month)... pretty easy to do with these right now... Old, but still performs well and accommodates car seats. Frankly, I rather like the sort of old-style steering/inputs (compared to the electric steering I had in the F25 X3, for example). Letting this fill the gap until MK7 GTI is here & clear of bugs.


:thumbup:


----------



## torxim (Jun 19, 2004)

Rides!


all-season










fun car










two wheeled adventurer


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

winning. :thumbup:


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

At VIR yesterday


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

torxim said:


> two wheeled adventurer


 Really like the R. How miles/year/farkles?


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

iamnotemo said:


> At VIR yesterday


nice.


----------



## torxim (Jun 19, 2004)

2Cor said:


> Really like the R. How miles/year/farkles?


It's a 2009, bought it brand new and plan to have it for the duration I can ride. So far just 21,000 miles on the clock, I was overseas for a year without it which took away time I could ride it 

As for farkles:
*akrapovic exhaust / engine tune
*ohlins suspension
*locking mount for my GPS (got a bmw nav 4 when I bought the bike)
*zero pro panniers
*cylinder head guards
*crash bars
*skid plate / center stand engine plate
*assorted covers/guards (suspension pivot, rear brake cylinder, sump guard, oil cooler, torx head oil cap)
*seat bag
*tank bag
*HID headlights
*HID high beam light
*fog light
*throttle lock
*cramp buster
*LED signals
*sheepskin seat cover (these rock in the cold and in the hot)

and I think that is it..? Maybe a few more things here and there but that's what I can remember at the moment!


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Ben010783 (May 27, 2006)

*NA Miata and GTI 337*


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Just traded in the Camry and picked up this. 5-speed :thumbup:


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

processed522-0594 by thecrashingdoor, on Flickr


----------



## F4mula1 (Oct 20, 2012)

DD.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Featuring recently bankrupted city...


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

The car that sits in the garage mostly: 2004.5 VW Jetta GLi








[/url] 2004.5 VW Jetta Gli by jreed1337, on Flickr[/IMG]


The main daily driver: 1989 VW GTi 16v








[/url] DSC03412 by jreed1337, on Flickr[/IMG]

The toy: 2003 Kawasaki KLX400SR converted to KLX400SM


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

jreed1337 said:


> The car that sits in the garage mostly: 2004.5 VW Jetta GLi


Nice, cool to see minty 4.5 GLI's are still out there, its the best GLI IMO. I am biased as I run its brother the 20th AE, mine sits in the garage most days too and never sees snow/salt haha.


----------



## FIT4theTouge (Jun 30, 2013)

Posted it in another thread awhile ago, but here's my one and only..



My old b13 SE-R


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

bizybyker said:


> Nice, cool to see minty 4.5 GLI's are still out there, its the best GLI IMO. I am biased as I run its brother the 20th AE, mine sits in the garage most days too and never sees snow/salt haha.


heh, yah, luckily I dont encounter snow or salt here in california. I do my best to keep it tucked away and use it mostly for nights out with the lady or just a nice sunday drive. It's a great car thats becoming harder and harder to find, so I try my best to preserve it.

:beer:


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

Replacement for my 11 Camry: a 13 Prius Plug In









and the toy: 03 MINI Cooper S with some toys under the hood









wifes ride: 11 Rav4 (next to my old Camry)









former ride: 83 Rabbit GTI


----------



## Cole Schmitt (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, it has one stock wheel on it at the moment


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## T.Haynes (Feb 21, 2008)

I live where I work so neither of these cars are daily driven. I drive the 350z on nicer occasions and the fox body if I am alone.


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

I've posted about it before, but another time doesn't hurt :laugh:










And can't forget to use the filters


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Audi is the DD, GTI is fun in the twisties. GTI rolls on 255 width rubber on all corners with R32 steering rack, control arms, spindles, sway bar.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

My work-in-progress car:


----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

The last car I had worth mentioning: 









(Photo credit: Dehate)


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Audi is the DD, GTI is fun in the twisties. GTI rolls on 255 width rubber on all corners with R32 steering rack, control arms, spindles, sway bar.


255 = win:thumbup::beer:


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

RacingManiac said:


> 255 = win:thumbup::beer:


My last car was running 275s on all corners. :laugh: 
Wasn't daily driver friendly but did good at the track.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

I like your style sir...:thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> My work-in-progress car:


Badass man. I had an 87 in Tornado too, yours is easily 100 times cleaner than my old bucket.

Sweet ride! :beer:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> My work-in-progress car:


Didn't you save that from an uncle or something? Good to see it's good


----------



## Marc1.8T (Jul 5, 2000)

My daily..


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

jreed1337 said:


> Badass man. I had an 87 in Tornado too, yours is easily 100 times cleaner than my old bucket.
> 
> Sweet ride! :beer:





VDub2625 said:


> Didn't you save that from an uncle or something? Good to see it's good


See my sig. Dad handed it down to me. I'm only the third owner and it's all OEM. It even had the (gulp) original rear shocks.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

16volt said:


> processed522-0594 by thecrashingdoor, on Flickr


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

westopher said:


>


GORGEOUS car man :thumbup:


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Hopefully not a repost, but here's my daily driver:


1997 Schwarz Black BMW E36 318i SE by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

recently replaced my 08 a4 (6spd, titanium package, stage 2 revo, ST coils) with an apt


And my daily/beater/ol' faithful
[URL=http://s1355.photobucket.com/user/Jake_Guzman/media/securedownload-1copy_zps0ac5f008.jpeg.html]


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

Your old faithful looks quite similar to my old faithful. =) is yours an 87?

254k and goin strong! :thumbup:


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> ^
> 
> Your old faithful looks quite similar to my old faithful. =) is yours an 87?
> 
> 254k and goin strong! :thumbup:


It's actually a 92'. PO swapped out only the front bumper. Probably crashed or something. The car was much uglier when I got it but I put in the grill/lights, corrado red dots, moldings, flares (have the fronts but have been too lazy to put on), wheels, tires, alignment, 2 axles, 2 wheel bearings, fixed ac and lots of cleaning. I plan on keeping it for a very long time and whatever I could sell it for wouldn't be worth it to me. The odometer in mine broke at 146k who knows how many miles ago but it runs like a champ. I put about 500-1000 miles on this for every 100 I put on my weekend car lol


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

jakellama123 said:


> It's actually a 92'. PO swapped out only the front bumper. Probably crashed or something. The car was much uglier when I got it but I put in the grill/lights, corrado red dots, moldings, flares (have the fronts but have been too lazy to put on), wheels, tires, alignment, 2 axles, 2 wheel bearings, fixed ac and lots of cleaning. I plan on keeping it for a very long time and whatever I could sell it for wouldn't be worth it to me. The odometer in mine broke at 146k who knows how many miles ago but it runs like a champ. I put about 500-1000 miles on this for every 100 I put on my weekend car lol


lookin good man. we even have the same paint, front end, and wheels...haha. 

i have trophy interior though, even in the back!


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> lookin good man. we even have the same paint, front end, and wheels...haha.
> 
> i have trophy interior though, even in the back!


haha and mines an 8v. I still have the helios back seats but nobody goes back there and I could care less.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

dat wing...









:beer:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

My 2006 GLI



And my partners 2011 Jeep Liberty Jet Edition


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

You guys thought the Forester was ugly.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

just did 450 miles this weekend :wave:


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

My new addition. My 4th sub $1k car in a row, also the cheapest, and most fun. That said its also the one that will be hardest to get money out of: 1986 Mitsubishi mirage turbo.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

dem louvers. :thumbup:


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

My baby '84 Audi Coupe GT turbo











My Daily '84 Audi 4000S Quattro turbo/efi


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

Just picked this up this week, 1991 318i 5spd


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Check out my wheel gap!


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

My daily:










My play toy:










My wife's BORING car - NO MODS WHAT-SO-EVER:
(only pic I could find quickly)










Daughter's:


----------



## christurismohk (Dec 19, 2001)

Daily.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

84cgtturbo said:


> My baby '84 Audi Coupe GT turbo




Holy bajesus dude. Where in the east bay? Scratch that, don't tell me, you'd have a random TCLer fapping in your driveway.

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING car man. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

c0r3y.af said:


>


yum those wheels are growing on me big time


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

evosky said:


> Check out my wheel gap!


:laugh:


----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

Fiance's Car the day she got it


Mine


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

SteelyDan99.5Gti said:


> Fiance's Car the day she got it


 Trend Motors, eh? I grew up in Rockaway, about 3/4 of a mile from the dealer. My parents bought about 6-7 cars from them over the years. I have no idea if our sales guy, "Jeff" still works there, but he's who we typically dealt with. I heard they just finished redoing the dealership.


----------



## dineno (Nov 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

6cylVWguy said:


> Trend Motors, eh? I grew up in Rockaway, about 3/4 of a mile from the dealer. My parents bought about 6-7 cars from them over the years. I have no idea if our sales guy, "Jeff" still works there, but he's who we typically dealt with. I heard they just finished redoing the dealership.


Yeah, we live in Budd Lake and a few of my friends work in the service department. I have no idea if Jeff is still there, our salesman Matt was a younger guy. He still keeps calling me to test drive a new GLI (I was looking at one before I bought my BRZ) even though I've told him I already bought a car and am not interested lol. The renovation is really nice, I never spent enough time in there previously but overall it's a really nice place to be now.


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

^^ W O W!!!!!


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Horrible cell phone picture of my POS.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

dineno said:


> :wave:


Looking good!


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is my daily driver:


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

Finally took some new pics today:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

^^ i always thought those dashes were cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

^^^^

A buddy of mine had one of those back in the day. He had an ugly as fack, bigass Shogun rearspoiler on it and when he was driving highway speeds, the trunk open warninglight would go on because of the lift that the spoiler generated :laughing:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

m4f1050 said:


> Here is my daily driver:


That's a lot of lights? Which are DRL? Do they all do something?


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> That's a lot of lights? Which are DRL? Do they all do something?


I have them all separate by switch. All have it's own +12v source switched. I can turn on bottom DRL's and everything else off, or I can leave middle ones on and others off, and same with the top ones (headlights ones) Turning off the middle and top are not that bad because they are clear. Bottom are also clear but normally you see black in that area so having them off looks obvious.


----------



## volkstyle (May 11, 2010)

ThaBozz said:


> Got rid of my 2010 Genesis Coupe 3.8GT and picked up some Track Muscle in form of a 2013 Camaro 1SS/1LE, this car is amazing for 3860 lbs it doesn't feel like it at all. It can be thrown at almost any corner and comes out like a champ... may be the super sticky Goodyear F1 Supercar G2's but its just awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I love that Chevy made it possible to own such beast at a decent price. My boss has a ZL1 that thing is just ridiculous, recentley got it tunned plus headers .


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

Say hello to Scarlett


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

dineno said:


> :wave:


Now that I see these on a car may have to jump on them headlights


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

Snaak. said:


> ^^^^
> 
> A buddy of mine had one of those back in the day. He had an ugly as fack, bigass Shogun rearspoiler on it and when he was driving highway speeds, the trunk open warninglight would go on because of the lift that the spoiler generated :laughing:


Makes sense to me. Lift in the rear on a fwd car=downforce to drive wheels. Right?:screwy:


----------



## ThaBozz (Sep 14, 2006)

volkstyle said:


> Man I love that Chevy made it possible to own such beast at a decent price. My boss has a ZL1 that thing is just ridiculous, recentley got it tunned plus headers .


 Yeah Chevrolet has really been coming up with some nice power for cheap... look at the C7 Stingray, Base model costs around 60K and will do 0-60 in 3.9 seconds stock with a 12 second quarter and does 1.1 G on the skidpad, best bang for your buck in performance these days.


----------



## Ciderian (Oct 27, 2010)

show mode....had a better picture but i cant find it on the vortex coverage album....


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Today was my son's 2nd birthday, my wife and I picked him up from daycare in a new car. He also received a Max Schnell die cast, our favorite DTM style cartoon car wearing the curious "WTCL" on his hood. We The Car Lounge. We went to see Turbo at the theater and then we went out for pizza with a side of germs.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

patrikman said:


>


 He's 2 already? I feel like it was just yesterday you made a thread telling everyone you were pregnant.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> He's 2 already? I feel like it was just yesterday you made a thread telling everyone you were pregnant.


 :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

SteelyDan99.5Gti said:


> Fiance's Car the day she got it


 Bought my first car from Trend Motors.


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

mellbergVWfan said:


> He's 2 already? I feel like it was just yesterday you made a thread telling everyone you were pregnant.


 Yeah, this. 

Holy crap. I've been here way too long


----------



## Frauzel (Jan 21, 2006)

The Audi: 










The Lotus: 










The Datsun:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Frauzel said:


> The Audi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> He's 2 already? I feel like it was just yesterday you made a thread *telling everyone you were pregnant*.


 I said that? Dang. :facepalm:


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Here's my daily '13 Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon 









Damn I need a lift and bigger tires


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Frauzel said:


> The Audi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT is how you car. Very nice.


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

:heart:


----------



## nix6speed (Jan 25, 2008)

I only have these terrible pictures since I'm currently overseas and my family can't take proper pictures to save their lives. I will start a proper build thread with better pictures and more details when I get to the states later this year. It's a 2002 Z28 with no options except a Monsoon stereo. Lots of nice cars in this thread :thumbup:









8k miles


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

got some new wheels


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## cberwald (Sep 11, 2011)

Update: installed Euro-spec headlamps and painted the America reflectors. 
[note: missing Quattro badge has since been installed]


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

@ the Death's Door BBQ Contest last weekend on Washington Island, WI.

















lunch: brisket on a brat and Capital Island wheat. yes.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

SoCalDubber said:


> :heart:


nice tiguan :laugh:


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

IMG_0553082413 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

freedo84gti said:


> got some new wheels


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Fun car:





























Daily:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

^ Ok I'm assuming you live west of Köln with those Bergheim & Erftkreis plates but did you have to pay a special fee to get the number plates that start with W to make it say BM:W?


----------



## Uncle_Jesse (Sep 26, 2011)

ThaBozz said:


> Yeah Chevrolet has really been coming up with some nice power for cheap... look at the C7 Stingray, Base model costs around 60K and will do 0-60 in 3.9 seconds stock with a 12 second quarter and does 1.1 G on the skidpad, best bang for your buck in performance these days.


:thumbup: heres my 1LE along with the Z


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)




----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

patrikman said:


> lunch: brisket on a brat and Capital Island wheat. yes.


u still bulking bro?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

the_master said:


> u still bulking bro?


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

patrikman said:


>


get ripped or die 'mirin


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

freedo84gti said:


> got some new wheels


I'm a fan of your car, but have you considered a little CLR to clean it up a little bit? You still keep the patina but get rid of some of the neglected look.


----------



## crookedarm (Jun 30, 2003)

Seitan said:


> I'm a fan of your car, but have you considered a little CLR to clean it up a little bit? You still keep the patina but get rid of some of the neglected look.


So many scene points down the drain.

No offense to the Freedo84GTI, I like the Corvair the way it is.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

crookedarm said:


> So many scene points down the drain.
> 
> No offense to the Freedo84GTI, I like the Corvair the way it is.


I think these came out pretty nice


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Seitan said:


> I'm a fan of your car, but have you considered a little CLR to clean it up a little bit? You still keep the patina but get rid of some of the neglected look.


the neglected look is what i like, cleaning up all the rust stain will ruin the look of the car in my opinion 


crookedarm said:


> So many scene points down the drain.
> 
> No offense to the Freedo84GTI, I like the Corvair the way it is.


i :heart: the way my car looks, my only gripe is the excessive amount on the exact front left of the car.


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

blackohio said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

freedo84gti said:


> the neglected look is what i like, cleaning up all the rust stain will ruin the look of the car in my opinion
> 
> 
> i :heart: the way my car looks, my only gripe is the excessive amount on the exact front left of the car.


gotcha, no worries, it's your car. :beer:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

blackohio said:


>


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

chucchinchilla said:


> ^ Ok I'm assuming you live west of Köln with those Bergheim & Erftkreis plates but did you have to pay a special fee to get the number plates that start with W to make it say BM:W?


Yes I do and nope, just the standard fee for reserving a certain plate. I was just lucky that these were still available.  :thumbup:

I know another guy running BM-W 730 on an E32 and a friend of mine runs BM-WE 363 on a E36 3-series sedan. My previoues E34 had BM-WI 525.


----------



## ownerizer (May 15, 2005)

Me and my 04 Golf GL (2.slow and 5spd) Pretty base car, but much cheaper and reliable than other MK4s










My 1953 Cadillac Series 62 Sedan. 4160lbs of American class.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Here's a video of my Range Rover....


----------



## ownerizer (May 15, 2005)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Here's a video of my Range Rover....


I'm very skeptical about that vehicle's off road capabilities with low-profile tires like that. Do you have any input?


----------



## 1.8T B5 P (Jan 21, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

ownerizer said:


> I'm very skeptical about that vehicle's off road capabilities with low-profile tires like that. Do you have any input?


Those are 22" Cooper LTZ's. Far from low-profile. I don't do rock crawling but I do submerge my Rover in rivers and mud trails on the regular. They work perfect in deep snow as well. I have a set of them in 20" sitting in the garage if I ever take it on more hardcore trails. & yes it is used properly.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

my chevy and my ford:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

ownerizer said:


> My 1953 Cadillac Series 62 Sedan. 4160lbs of American class.



looking fresh!!


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

From today


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

blackohio said:


>


goddamn corey, that land barge is fantastic. :beer:


----------



## JGene (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

n0rdicalex. said:


> goddamn corey, that land barge is fantastic. :beer:


thanks Alex!

Took a quick minute and tired to go snap a couple new. sun beat me.


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)




----------



## fms93gt (May 8, 2010)




----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)




----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ryanpend (Aug 21, 2008)

.


----------



## ElixXxeR (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## chris z06 (Oct 29, 2012)

Summer car a










Summer car b










And equally impractical winter vehicle...


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

My car









Wife's car


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

omgstretchedtires. 
omgtoolow.
omgstanceisstupid.


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

ryanpend said:


> .


Incredible. These don't get enough credit for how beautiful they are.


----------



## bluemkv7 (May 16, 2012)

ic:


----------



## ownerizer (May 15, 2005)

mista808 said:


>


I'm gay for your car.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

mista808 said:


>


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Just get myself a free car from my brother, 2004 Focus with 83k miles. :laugh:

beside my brother's E91


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## mikebuffer (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

18th green, Pebble Beach golf course 2013.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

barry2952 said:


> 18th green, Pebble Beach golf course 2013.


I don't think I'll ever tire of seeing your car...just beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Not much has changed other than wheels in the 4 years since I put the car together. Getting a bit tired of it, but not sure what I'll replace it with.


----------



## 78Buckeyes (Aug 26, 2013)

scoTT la rock said:


>


:heart:


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

mikegilbert said:


> Not much has changed other than wheels in the 4 years since I put the car together. Getting a bit tired of it, but not sure what I'll replace it with.
> 
> pornographyIMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## chris z06 (Oct 29, 2012)

lol @ my 10#'s of **** in the 5# bag...


----------



## M117 (Jan 25, 2008)

*My DD*


----------



## VRPARTY (Sep 10, 2007)

My Bucket :heart:


----------



## VRPARTY (Sep 10, 2007)

ownerizer said:


> I'm very skeptical about that vehicle's off road capabilities with low-profile tires like that. Do you have any input?


195 45 17 off road capabilities

I got this









wait on second thought









B5 RS6 S4 to the rescue


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

MKV Aaron said:


>


Are those 13s? Good grief they look small.


----------



## I_like_waffles (Jun 21, 2012)

Love it. 
Spent like half a year looking for a new car, finally found something that checked all my requirements.
Power? Yes, 270-ish
Economy? Yes, 25mpg on regular
Reliability? As good as it gets
Comfort? Yes
Safety? Yes
Warranty? Yes
Cheap insurance? Yes











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mark619 (Sep 15, 2013)

🚙


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

Daily/weekender/for summer (has AC)

BMW M3 E36 by TheJoshTan, on Flickr

Daily/ex-garage queen/parted out/for winter (no AC)

GTI_082413_stock by TheJoshTan, on Flickr

When I need to haul sh!t

3 by TheJoshTan, on Flickr


----------



## MCCCCCRAZY (Feb 27, 2013)

Sent from my Razr running CM10.2


----------



## rwp (Aug 24, 2012)

fms93gt said:


>


I dig it. :thumbup:


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

*Audi A3*

I'll play


----------



## StopSweatinMe (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## fms93gt (May 8, 2010)

rwp said:


> I dig it. :thumbup:


Thanks!! :beer:


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

the cool one.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That would have been even cooler if the new one had the retro style wheels.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

EK20 said:


> That would have been even cooler if the new one had the retro style wheels.


+1


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

B5.5 Passat got totaled (rear-ended) back in June. Got an '05 tC 5spd manual handed down to me (made a few mods to it already):


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

oh man. your TC almost looks like a GT-R.   



:facepalm:


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

i haven't really bothered with the pretty picture taking part, but here she is:










and before removing spoiler (and prior to adding later-model-year front lip)


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

KC Jazz said:


> oh man. your TC almost looks like a GT-R.
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm:



your jetta is pretty sweet too. sweet drum brakes bro


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

My newest project.


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

KC Jazz said:


> oh man. your TC almost looks like a GT-R.
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm:


no, I'm pretending it's an evo.

relax, it's a tC... I'm not fooling anyone, including myself... but I still think it's an improvement aesthetically. my passat got totaled and I took over the tC from a family member. until I'm ready to move onto something that I really want, I'm just trying to make it as fun/enjoyable as possible. if plasti-dipping the front helps me look at it, then I'm ok with that. if it offends you, then feel free to keep scolling.

:beer:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

LieutenantShinySides said:


> My newest project.


love it :thumbup:


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

spoonie said:


> i haven't really bothered with the pretty picture taking part, but here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh man im jealous, ive been looking for an MR2 exactly like this one to use as a DD. did you just recently pick this up? I really dig the red/gold color scheme on this :thumbup:


----------



## MCCCCCRAZY (Feb 27, 2013)

KC Jazz said:


> oh man. your TC almost looks like a GT-R.
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm:


What a douchebaggy comment.


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

mbp487 said:


> oh man im jealous, ive been looking for an MR2 exactly like this one to use as a DD. did you just recently pick this up? I really dig the red/gold color scheme on this :thumbup:


Picked it up about 3 months ago, slowly shaping it to the way I'd like it. The paint is awful but the body is in great shape. Has a 20v "blacktop" swap. 

The wheels are a Enkei re-issue of one of their classic wheels (design#92), with a bit more lip. I went with the 15x7, though the 15x8 has a much deeper lip with a more aggressive offset. 

It was this or a 944 Turbo .. and all of the ones I looked at were like abused children. :banghead:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

nice buy! probably the cleanest 1st gen MR2 i've seen in the last decade :laugh:


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

One of my friend recently did a Top Gear-esque challenge amongst his friends for a $1500 "Sports Car" from the 80s. He picked up a $1200 85 MR2, in generally terrible shape(worse after he bought it since more problem surfaced that was not caught during the test drive). But it was a fun car and he got it running ok after some work with ignition system and fixing the exhaust. Drove to Tail of the Dragon from MI, hit the side of a cliff in the rain(minimum damage...lol) fixed it up with some pretty shoddy repair work and still managed to sell the car in the end for (!) $1800 to someone frankly was pretty clueless...

I drove it a few times and If it was for sale for $800 I'd consider buying it as a winter beater....at least now I can tick the Mid-Engine Rear Wheel drive car off my list of things to try...lol:laugh:


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

mpowertech said:


> I'll play


From a few pages back, but if you'd replace the kit that would be a really clean car. Also, that paint match on the front is less than ideal.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

spoonie said:


> i haven't really bothered with the pretty picture taking part, but here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 love the mk1 mr2


----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)




----------



## ThaBozz (Sep 14, 2006)

suzbndt said:


> DD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of wheels are those? Thinking of switching out the ZL1 wheels on my 1LE for something aftermarket.


----------



## lonely superstar (Dec 12, 2003)

MCCCCCRAZY said:


> What a douchebaggy comment.


KC can be a bit of an [email protected]@


----------



## vrsexxy_GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

My 2008 Jetta


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

PM'd thabozz


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

Dirty, but new wheels recently. Not my first choice but they were free by trade :thumbup:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

78Buckeyes said:


> :heart:


Thanks :beer::beer:


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

Pennywise said:


>


Was this taken on the 94E?


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

Old Faithful


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

spoonie said:


> It was this or a 944 Turbo .. and all of the ones I looked at were like abused children. :banghead:


Im debating between the same, great minds think alike :laugh: looks like you made a good decision though :thumbup: how much did this one run you? (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dealer photo, but I just picked her up this past Saturday. I'm stationed in the Mojave, and got to drive up and down Big Bear shortly after purchasing it. What a fantastic little car!

It's a 2004 MSM, 51k miles, all stock, if anyone is curious.


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

VR6 GLX Man said:


> Was this taken on the 94E?


Palomares in the Bay Area (East Bay) :thumbup:


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

*?*



cardoza said:


> From a few pages back, but if you'd replace the kit that would be a really clean car. Also, that paint match on the front is less than ideal.


This is a picture of my car. I love it. 
That being said, everyone has the right to form their own opinion about aesthetics and personal taste preferences. But why in the world would you think your preferences parallel mine? And to criticize the paint match? Jeezus? I got heavier flapjacks to flip(and no $$) than to worry about the PO's paint deficiencies. But just to be fair, this was NGP's flagship for a time, and a featured spread in Eurotuner. Some people like this style(myself), and some do not. Just don't make the naive mistake of assuming that your opinion is the only one that counts.


----------



## MM1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Not the best picture but I've only had it 2 months, 997.2 c2s, PDK, Sport PASM, Sport Chrono, Fabspeed X pipe, and Roderick RW6 wheels.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice! Those wheels look really good. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

my DD





my "fun" car, i've owned it since I was 16 (25 now).


_stage 3, koni coils, forgelines, etc... _


----------



## fms93gt (May 8, 2010)

Dirty Hatch said:


> Old Faithful


:thumbup: Very nice!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I concur. That MK2 is really clean. :thumbup:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Coils are in and HIDs in retrofitted projectors with eurospec housings installed.:beer:


----------



## JalsGTI (Apr 11, 2011)

fms93gt said:


> :thumbup: Very nice!


Jake it's your twin.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

pawa_k2001 said:


>


That almost looks like the Ingles in Brevard, but I doubt it is.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

2013 Audi TT S-Line Competition










2013 Volkswagen Passat TDI SEL










2011 Toyota Tacoma TRD Sport 4x4


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

2 of the 3::::


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

westopher said:


>


Clean doesn't even begin to describe it. :thumbup:


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

My Executive STi


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Br1zzy said:


> My Executive STi


Great car. Is it just the 06 that came with the brick red leather? Love that.:heart:


----------



## makasay (Apr 19, 2013)

Br1zzy said:


> My Executive STi


:thumbup:


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

My "toy"


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

patrikman said:


> Great car. Is it just the 06 that came with the brick red leather? Love that.:heart:


Thank you, I love it all besides the gas mileage, haha. This one is an '07 with the black leather/blue alcantara. '06 was the first year for the Spec.B, and the only year for the silver/red color combo.

Edit: Mis-read your question. In a word, yes, haha.


----------



## WinkleDinkle (Apr 7, 2011)

Daily











Garage Queen


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Beautiful garage queen. :thumbup:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

julz88 said:


> Clean doesn't even begin to describe it. :thumbup:


Thank you very much.
I purchased it about 2 months ago and the amount of errands I just make up to go for a drive is hilarious.


----------



## Mark619 (Sep 15, 2013)

scott la rock said:


> 2 of the 3::::


i would take that 64 over any car in here!!! Hands down!!!


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

westopher said:


> Thank you very much.
> I purchased it about 2 months ago and the amount of errands I just make up to go for a drive is hilarious.


:laugh: I did the same thing when I got my E36 M. These cars just "speak" to you when driving.


----------



## rwp (Aug 24, 2012)

My GLI


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

^^^^^^

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Very clean, I dig it.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

haulin' some tire.


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

I guess I never posted the thirsty bitch of the family. Love this truck.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

cardoza said:


> I guess I never posted the thirsty bitch of the family. Love this truck.


Are you in Nebraska now? :thumbup: These things sound nasty on the road.


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

Slipstream said:


> Are you in Nebraska now? :thumbup: These things sound nasty on the road.


Still in OKC. Had to drive up to Nebraska to get it though. Was a huge PITA finding one with the miles and options I wanted, I was actually fortunate to find one relatively close.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry for whoring, but I'm going to anyways. Had a great drive up Mount seymour today and picked up my seasons pass.:beer:
























Also picked up an NLA roof rack today for some shred trips. Can't wait to put on my DS2 wheels with nokain winters for some fun. My inner VW scene douche wanted to leave it on, but I restrained myself.


----------



## chris z06 (Oct 29, 2012)

cardoza said:


> I guess I never posted the thirsty bitch of the family. Love this truck.


I love srt8 wk's


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

jealous of DAT techno violet. I keep wanting a 3rd car (e36 m3, e46 325i, e39 528i or something along those lines) but the wifey wants to kill me :laugh:


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Dec 7, 2011)

rwp said:


> My GLI




SWEET. I don't even like VWs but I would rock this. Very very nice car....:thumbup::heart:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

Mark619 said:


> i would take that 64 over any car in here!!! Hands down!!!


Thanks brother!!! It's for sale but you're probably a little too far away haha


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

rwp said:


> My GLI


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## NaturallyAspirated (Jul 17, 2013)

HotrodMinivan said:


> 'golden era' etc etc


Love it! Makes me miss my '97 Accord.

:thumbup:


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

I posted my car before as well as my old truck. 










Got this stock last April. Now... Well, um... I destroyed a billet torque converter  time for a triple disk, more fuel and timing


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Apologies for the instagram photos.


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## teutonicgoodness (Dec 14, 2003)




----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

static.20v said:


> I posted my car before as well as my old truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I'd love to have something like this one day.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

teutonicgoodness said:


>


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## DesiDub (Jul 4, 2001)

So many gorgeous cars on this page (westopher's technoviolet E36 & that white GLI especially!)










+20mm on the rears. Need front spacers. 

Kev


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

added this to the fleet today, loaded Mz6 with everything except i-eloop and radar cruise control.


----------



## makasay (Apr 19, 2013)

matty_peppers said:


> added this to the fleet today, loaded Mz6 with everything except i-eloop and radar cruise control.


Made more sense to get the 6 right? 

Nice car, looking into one myself. More pics?


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

going to take more pics this weekend with the nice camera and not in my driveway. I grabbed the 6 as it was a fully loaded gt, I'm on mazda's e-plan and got it for a great price. It's going to my dad in a couple of months and I figured he'd appreciate the increase in space.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Time to update the list with the new addition:

2014 Tiguan S 6mt





Still have 07 Rabbit, 08 Polo and 02 Jetta Wagon


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

DesiDub said:


> So many gorgeous cars on this page (westopher's technoviolet E36 & that white GLI especially!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you on RS? I think I recognize your car from there. I love a low s2k. :beer:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Spiller337 said:


>


Beautiful! And a rare color. :thumbup:


----------



## BikoLiteIV (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## vtbandit (Oct 20, 2004)

2011 328i m-sport, 6MT, Le Mans blue


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Amdek (Jan 5, 2004)

The new DD. Flawless bone stock AP1 with only 17K miles!


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Love those wheels on your car. :heart:


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

patrikman said:


> Love those wheels on your car. :heart:


Thanks man... Very tame compared to most of the cars in this thread... I really want a set of hollow spoke OEM Porsche wheels to throw on there... Or just get rid of the damn car... Kinda of off-the-wall / spontaneous like that...


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

03 Cooper S with some toys









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

Mine:


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

^Gorgeous!
Great shot too!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Cosigned. That is a fantastic shot of a beautiful car. :thumbup:


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Mine..

































































Free holiday car









It's more or less a coincidence I have so many econoboxes.. Or is it?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

eiriksmil said:


> It's more or less a coincidence I have so many econoboxes.. Or is it?


Explain the number plates. I see American and Japanese. Just a big fan or ??? Also do the Politi care about front plates much or is that just when you show the cars?


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> Explain the number plates. I see American and Japanese. Just a big fan or ??? Also do the Politi care about front plates much or is that just when you show the cars?


The blue Mk2 is an original California car, the blue plate on it is its original plate. It was later registered in AZ which is the plate that's just put on the red car for ****s and giggles. The Japanese plate is just a nice little touch to something like the white Charade I think  I actually forgot to take down the plate after a show that day, was pulled over for it too, no hassle though.. Cops were pretty chill and interested in the two speed auto box and oddity of the car :laugh:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Crapy pic but my new toy








Also mine


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

spring thru fall daily


project in the works


my merican muscle toy project too


family hauler


will be adding a winter rat soon


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

As of recent:


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

Mk3 GTI









87' Chevy C10:


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

The toy/daily (8000 miles since I got it july 5th...:screwy

















the supposed to be daily (<2000 miles since july 5th)









The economical daily (in pieces in my garage now)


----------



## mikebuffer (Nov 9, 2011)

hai guizeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :wave:


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)




----------



## rbtz (Mar 19, 2013)

some nice cars getting posted in here lately, guess I'll add mine to the recent s2k collection. 

stock for now


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)




----------



## Herbert680 (Oct 14, 2013)

Some very cool rides in here guys thanks for sharing


----------



## fantomfabricator (Mar 21, 2010)

This is from an autocross I did two years ago.



Here's some three wheel action


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

RafCarre12 said:


>


That is amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

IMG_4962_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## Almost1 (Nov 3, 2010)

She's not much to look at now, still a work in progress. But, here's after a fresh respray:


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Booster said:


>


Loving this car and those wheels! :thumbup:


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*1961 Impala*

Here's my 61, in mid restoration.


----------



## SGelshawno (Apr 10, 2009)

gambit420s said:


>












I can Haz?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

SGelshawno said:


>


That is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Venom6 (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

RafCarre12 said:


>


You win this thread.


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

Went out and used my ancient DSLR for the first time in years:


----------



## sakigt (Sep 29, 2006)

Bought with 13 miles 2/3/03, now has 118k. Got me through undergrad, wedding, graduate school and now carries around my 15 month old. Hasnt left me stranded once (even when I blew up the transmission it limp moded me home). :vampire:

Needs lots of work though now. The front end paint is a hot mess.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

SGelshawno said:


>












yes...very yes.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Trade?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

AeroWagon said:


> Went out and used my ancient DSLR for the first time in years:


Nice shot! :thumbup:

My uncle had one of those. Really nice cars.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Was looking through the glove box of the heavy chevy and ended up finding the names of who owned it 18 years ago


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

AeroWagon said:


> You win this thread.


Haha, thanks.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Updating since I replaced my daily a few weeks ago.










I'm totally smitten thus far.


----------



## CGY_GLI (Aug 2, 2011)

The daily - 2011 GTI









The summer toy/project - 1988 325i









The beater/crappy weather car - 1998 4Runner Limited V6


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

A horrible cell phone picture. I need to take some good shots with a real camera.
Wrangler and Escalade parked on the beach.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Autumn whoring commence.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Basil Fawlty said:


>


What an awesome picture. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

New Daily, my other car is a ton of pages back somewhere.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

DHill said:


> Here's my 61, in mid restoration.


Moar!!!!!!



SGelshawno said:


> I can Haz?


Mad Cort stylez, yo.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

DHill said:


> Here's my 61, in mid restoration.


Yes please


----------



## GTiTOM (May 11, 2000)

Just picked this up last week. 2011 WRX with 35K miles, came with subie factory performance exhaust, subie factory boost gauge, subie factory short shifter, cobb tuning shift knob, mud flaps, rally air horns, and a double din JVC bluetooth head unit (I might swap the factory one back in). Best part? A 100K mile factory warranty. 

I already ordered subie rails for a roof rack. Next up is wet okole seat covers (i've got a dog ) and snow tires/rims for the winter. Besides that, it'll probably stay pretty stock for a while, especially since I paid extra for a warranty :laugh:


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

Week-end car










Daily:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Summer Daily:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10533418434/" title="Untitled by nick0188, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5487/10533418434_b62fc034ab.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Untitled"></a>

Summer Raining/Fall Daily:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10533351196/" title="Untitled by nick0188, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2874/10533351196_d745a129d1.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Untitled"></a>

Winter beater:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10533409234/" title="Untitled by nick0188, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3769/10533409234_a38716df9f.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Untitled"></a>

Track Car:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9514417852/" title="Untitled by nick0188, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2891/9514417852_fce84dce0e.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Untitled"></a>

:laugh::beer:


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

^Wow, beautiful collection. Can you tell me more about that bike? Its gorgeous.
:thumbup:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Red S1


man that thing looks so tough :thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Definitely love the GTI. :thumbup:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

mpowertech said:


> ^Wow, beautiful collection. Can you tell me more about that bike? Its gorgeous.
> :thumbup:


Thanks! I'm sure you noticed, but it's all the same car! I was trying to be funny :laugh: Bike is an 03 Kawasaki Z1000. No plastics, painted satin black. Zx9 4into1 header, chopped muzzy can, PC3, +4 degrees timing, machined lightweight flywheel, zx10 throttle bodies running stock injectors and K&N pods. A bunch of other stuff like anodized levers, bolts, covers, etc. I LOVE this thing. Nobody ever knows what it is, it runs damn good and looks awesome for being 10 years old. Thanks for the comments!



EK20 said:


> Definitely love the GTI. :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

The never-ending project...though I think I see light at the end of the tunnel:









The daily:









The future purchase:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice Raddo. :thumbup:


----------



## JSW_2010 (Sep 9, 2013)

Since people are posting projects, here's our latest :laugh:








[/QUOTE]


Hope I'm not the only one diggin this :thumbup:

More:

http://bangshift.com/blog/gasser-ba...-air-dgas-426-max-wedge-mopar-power-epic.html


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

The always broken summer car:










The autumn daily/summer cruiser:










B5 Passat winter tank - No photos - Basically this with V6 4Motion


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

My fun ride










and my daily!











winter beater


----------



## Mr626 (Jul 22, 2008)

My daily 2006 Crew Cab Turbo Diesel Ranger - Love this truck, confy and good on fuel. 









My weekend toy...


----------



## W211Beast (Nov 22, 2010)

The R is mine and the wife's ML..


----------



## W211Beast (Nov 22, 2010)

The R is mine and the wife's ML..


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

The R is W211Beast's and his wife's ML..


----------



## W211Beast (Nov 22, 2010)

The .:R is mine and the wife's ML.


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

W211Beast said:


> The .:R is mine and the wife's ML.


You bought 5 of each? :laugh:


----------



## W211Beast (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL.. Damn Tapatalk...


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Random pic to remember my summer...


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Ka-Chow!!


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

The .:R is mine and the wife's ML.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

sakigt said:


> Bought with 13 miles 2/3/03, now has 118k. Got me through undergrad, wedding, graduate school and now carries around my 15 month old. Hasnt left me stranded once (even when I blew up the transmission it limp moded me home). :vampire:
> 
> Needs lots of work though now. The front end paint is a hot mess.


I remember seeing your car for the first time 9 years ago!


----------



## evertoconquer (Jul 12, 2008)

Mine. Bought it this way, noy liking the grill, looking for a c-mod grill.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

mikebuffer said:


> hai guizeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :wave:


dat blue 

What paint is that? Or is it a factory color and did you play around with hue and saturation of the photo? Looks a bit like oceanic green..


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Snaak. said:


> dat blue
> 
> What paint is that? Or is it a factory color and did you play around with hue and saturation of the photo? Looks a bit like oceanic green..


It's galactic blue... you need to adjust the color of your monitor


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

There's the corrado


And there's the corrado support vehicle


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

mikebuffer said:


> hai guizeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :wave:


Name of wheels?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

TetsuoShima said:


> Name of wheels?


Mercedes Benz Alphards


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

RafCarre12 said:


> It's galactic blue... you need to adjust the color of your monitor


Lol could be, but I can see a purple hue on both my laptop and my phone. Are you sure it's galactic? Could it be Indigo?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Snaak. said:


> Lol could be, but I can see a purple hue on both my laptop and my phone. Are you sure it's galactic? Could it be Indigo?


I am confident. Indigo very rarely came on Jettas, if at all. It was a golf/gti color. Remember that galactic blue was a pearl so you'd get a bit of "glow" in the sun.

I used to have one: (Excuse the wheels, it was 2002 lol)


----------



## sakigt (Sep 29, 2006)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> I remember seeing your car for the first time 9 years ago!


:thumbup: I used to take it up to Sonic, Shell, etc a lot. Nowadays it simply takes me to work.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

RafCarre12 said:


> I am confident. Indigo very rarely came on Jettas, if at all. It was a golf/gti color. Remember that galactic blue was a pearl so you'd get a bit of "glow" in the sun.
> 
> I used to have one: (Excuse the wheels, it was 2002 lol)


You are correct, It says GB Jetta in the owners info field. Amazing color!


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

One from a recent drive. Stopped at a really cool old gas station in Aldie, VA:


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

RafCarre12 said:


> Mercedes Benz Alphards


Crazy idea: Put those on a Z32 300ZX...can they even fit? hmmm

Anyone want to shop those wheels onto this:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

took The Black Pearl 2 out for a fall cruise last week...


----------



## itsgotvtec (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

My workhorse.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Heffernan said:


> My workhorse.


Aren't those 500s supposed to be on top? I'd have those torn off by Christmas.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Mr626 said:


> My daily 2006 Crew Cab Turbo Diesel Ranger - Love this truck, confy and good on fuel.


Such a shame they didn't sell these in the US.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Aren't those 500s supposed to be on top? I'd have those torn off by Christmas.


Theres 4 mounting areas on that bar. 2 on top and 2 on the bottom. I mounted mine on the bottom.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> Such a shame they didn't sell these in the US.


No crap, that sounds awesome on paper. What engine was used?


Heffernan said:


> Theres 4 mounting areas on that bar. 2 on top and 2 on the bottom. I mounted mine on the bottom.


Gotcha. You don't really get snow anyways do you? It seems like it would hurt and approach and departure angles too.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Gotcha. You don't really get snow anyways do you? It seems like it would hurt and approach and departure angles too.


We get snow, but nothing like WI. Not too worried about the angles, but to be honest, I'd like to find a way to mount them behind the grill. I think that is going to be my next 'project' after the AVO bushings.


----------



## Mr626 (Jul 22, 2008)

patrikman said:


> No crap, that sounds awesome on paper. What engine was used?


Good question, it's a 3.0L Turbo Intercooled marketed as a Powerstroke but I'm not sure where it's actually from. I was told once it's an International engine but I haven't been able to confirm this.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

My new-to-me 986 and the trusty TDI wagon, complete with tandem carrier. #megageek










doing-stuff mode


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Mr626 said:


> Good question, it's a 3.0L Turbo Intercooled marketed as a Powerstroke but I'm not sure where it's actually from. I was told once it's an International engine but I haven't been able to confirm this.


I'd assume Mazda?


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

RafCarre12 said:


> I used to have one: (Excuse the wheels, it was 2002 lol)


haha man no excuses needed. when i signed up at 14 y/o here and was obsessed with my first 20th, the moda r6 was like..my favorite wheel in the world for 2-3 years. i remember those days. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Snaak. said:


> Lol could be, but I can see a purple hue on both my laptop and my phone. Are you sure it's galactic? Could it be Indigo?


It's galactic. Looks just like my '01 Wolfsburg, except mine is missing most of its clear coat.  The dark blue colors seem to have a lot of trouble with UV damage.


----------



## fourmotioneer (May 15, 2009)

Sold both e30s this week. Ignore the red on in this shot:




Time to finish up the Alfa V6 rebuild:


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

^^^^That Alfa looks immaculate  :thumbup:


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Here's a pic besides my friend's 190E 2.3 16


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

My GTI at ToD.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

fourmotioneer said:


> Sold both e30s this week. Ignore the red on in this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir have great taste in cars. Love that Alfa :thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

fourmotioneer said:


> Sold both e30s this week. Ignore the red on in this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful cars! :thumbup:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

in the middle of a coilover, camber arms, and SS brake line install --


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

IMG_0078 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


----------



## GTI_CH (Aug 24, 2001)




----------



## DUBBEDR32 (Jun 30, 2012)

Brothers car, my photography!


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10534328176/]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10534328176/


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Pennywise said:


> in the middle of a coilover, camber arms, and SS brake line install --


Excellent choice in rubber. :thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Added a work truck/DD/tow-rig to the stable this week. Time to go full racekar on the R.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes i know they don't fit in the garage but hey its my first house lol


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

ADargetnI said:


> Yes i know they don't fit in the garage but hey its my first house lol


More of the grey truck. Looks like the one my parents had back in the day.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

CRacer21 said:


> More of the grey truck. Looks like the one my parents had back in the day.


Ol primer? She's ugly but i bought it for the drive train which is in amazingly good condition.

She's a 75 4WD half ton 350 with a 350 turbo trans...which basically means you're gonna blow the motor if you go over 70 mph for those of you who don't know old Chevys lol


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

fourmotioneer said:


> Sold both e30s this week. Ignore the red on in this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More of your Alfa? :thumbup:


----------



## inneedofafastcar (Aug 27, 2005)

Old








New


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

not a vw but...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

TiTYman said:


> not a vw but...


Wow, that's gorgeous!!! :heart::beer:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

TiTYman said:


> not a vw but...


Beautiful, absolutely beautiful! Good work! :thumbup:


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Lovin' the W123, and with the best possible engine also! 
I'm normally not a big fan of big "rims" on these cars, but yours pulls it off very well. Must be the color scheme.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Snaak. said:


> Lovin' the W123


Absolutely. Love it! RFs look good on any car.. 
Btw Snaak, for the love of God get yourself a proper car. Damn


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Working on it man, hope to get something with Quattro before the snow comes pouring down this year.


----------



## Torquey (Feb 29, 2004)

my trusted companion for the last 4+ years


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

ADargetnI said:


> Beautiful, absolutely beautiful! Good work! :thumbup:


x2


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

a few from a few weeks ago...


----------



## JJJinez (Jul 13, 2009)

1.2TSI...


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Hot Wheels said:


> Silver A4 on BBS


now that's one of the better looking A4s of that gen I've seen :thumbup:


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

My box on wheels for Mo-vermber :laugh:


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)




----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

JJJinez said:


> 1.2TSI...


Nice, but you know that they make clear plastic car bras these days huh? JK :beer:


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

cell phone shot of the latest addition, 800 miles on it and already taking it all apart.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

2013 MKT Ecoboost. So comfy and fast. Love this thing


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Stopped by the Chevy Dealer and found a twin!


----------



## ewokracing (Apr 28, 2013)

*4.*

The daily. (I didn't put the stickers on the front guards either). Very tired motor. Needs TLC.




long long long term project. Currently under a sheet in a carport. (Has camry inflicted rear panel damage).




The actual daily.




Consumer of every single dollar I can spare.


----------



## icegrill (Nov 10, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> 2013 MKT Ecoboost. So comfy and fast. Love this thing


just keep telling yourself that


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

icegrill said:


> just keep telling yourself that


You mean to tell me it's not comfy or fast? Not many cross overs can hit 60 in 6.1 stock and a damn sight quicker with a Livernois tune. And I don't hear a thing at almost 80mph on the highway. It really is fantastic to drive. Have you even sat in one?


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> 2013 MKT Ecoboost. So comfy and fast. Love this thing


So many people on this forum hate this thing, but I'm a huge fan. :thumbup:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Seitan said:


> So many people on this forum hate this thing, but I'm a huge fan. :thumbup:


I'll second this. I saw one in person recently and actually really liked it


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Saw one converted into a Hearse. Wasn't sure how to take it :laugh:


----------



## burple (Dec 7, 2012)

Pictures taken while cleaning.


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Saw one converted into a Hearse. Wasn't sure how to take it :laugh:


plank style.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Saw one converted into a Hearse. Wasn't sure how to take it :laugh:


I saw one today for my first time too. Doesn't bother me in the least. The wife and I love it and thats all that matters. Nothing else came close for price/performance/features, except the sister car the Flex. Which has less gadgets and still cost almost the same loaded here


----------



## volvohutter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

At a quick glance I thought I was looking at an B7 S4 Avant with RS4 wheels. 




Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> 2013 MKT Ecoboost. So comfy and fast. Love this thing


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

ewokracing said:


> The daily. (I didn't put the stickers on the front guards either). Very tired motor. Needs TLC.


That is awesome! As are the rest of your vehicles. :thumbup:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> At a quick glance I thought I was looking at an B7 S4 Avant with RS4 wheels.


You, me, and probably every other VAG enthusiast who sees that picture :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> the Flex. Which has less gadgets and still cost almost the same loaded here


I was wondering about this. Lincoln pretty much never had a reason to pay extra for their cars. What's the benefit with these new ones?

(I know that sounds haterish, but I am genuinely curious, as I know American manufacturers finally 'got the picture", but I would like to know from firsthand expirence excatly what you get extra).


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> At a quick glance I thought I was looking at an B7 S4 Avant with RS4 wheels.


Thats what I am saying, it looks like a big wagon. And it is. They're 20's underneath :laugh:




VDub2625 said:


> I was wondering about this. Lincoln pretty much never had a reason to pay extra for their cars. What's the benefit with these new ones?
> 
> (I know that sounds haterish, but I am genuinely curious, as I know American manufacturers finally 'got the picture", but I would like to know from firsthand expirence excatly what you get extra).


Here in Canada the MKT and Flex are almost the same price loaded. 

Off the top of my head the MKT has adaptive suspension and drive select with sport, normal and comfort(Steering,suspension,transmission,throttle response). It handles pretty well for 5000lb.
THX 700W 5.1 14spk system that blows the Sony in the Flex one out of the water according to reviews.
MKT has torque vectoring, the flex might too. I am not sure on this.


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

The new Swede, the bike and the old beater.


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

My car: 



Wifes car ( when she bought it two years ago ):



My daily ( not my car, but the exact same one in this photo plus a little bit of rust along the bottom of the doors )


----------



## 5ABI VT (Nov 9, 2013)

MKT is beautiful ! Would love one in white with some phat 24" HREs !:thumbup:


----------



## ewokracing (Apr 28, 2013)

EK20 said:


> That is awesome! As are the rest of your vehicles. :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

Just picked this up. Put a set of Blizzak snow tires on it, and I am currently waiting on a few roof rack parts. So far it is a really fun daily.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

BattleRabbit said:


>


Your thread about the Saab has made me wanting to buy one of those. It's more difficult than you think finding one in decent shape, even though I'm relatively close to Trollhättan.

Anyway, great car! :beer:


----------



## e30luv (Aug 26, 2008)

My bagged 92 convertible


















My 90 325is daily driver










My 99 m3 hera frush hard parker stance swag machine


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 30, 2006)

The Play Thing









The Mall Crawler. 









The Daily.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

This road into Caprock Canyon is marked "Four Wheel Drive Vehicles Only." I accepted the challenge and won.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Current status. Engine swap in progress.









Ready to pull this weekend.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> This road into Caprock Canyon is marked "Four Wheel Drive Vehicles Only." I accepted the challenge and won.


That is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

B3passatBMX said:


> Current status. Engine swap in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you putting in there?


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

patrikman said:


> What are you putting in there?


M50, nothing particularly special but will have quite a bit more low end grunt than the weazy little M42 in there now.


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)

Latest:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Cubster said:


>


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

New addition to the fleet


----------



## nokturnal (Aug 22, 2005)

+


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Remove the 4Runner from my previous post and put this in its place


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Claff said:


> Remove the 4Runner from my previous post and put this in its place


Very nice! Is this the new Miata tow rig?


----------



## fourmotioneer (May 15, 2009)

B3passatBMX said:


> M50, nothing particularly special but will have quite a bit more low end grunt than the weazy little M42 in there now.


Nice, I'll have to look for your thread on R3v


----------



## jaykulas (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

B3passatBMX said:


> M50, nothing particularly special but will have quite a bit more low end grunt than the weazy little M42 in there now.


Sweet!


LABrit said:


> Latest:


Those just never get old to me, love them so much. You must get a lot of attention over there with that, I venture to say they aren't too common there?


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

devianb said:


>


Always loved this gen. :beer:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

B3passatBMX said:


> Current status. Engine swap in progress.


Those wouldn't happen to be 15x8 CR-Kai reps would they? Look exactly like the wheels my friend has on his Miata lol. GL with the swap :thumbup:


----------



## stevenm313 (Nov 19, 2013)

My 2.5 MKV Jetta


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Snaak. said:


> Your thread about the Saab has made me wanting to buy one of those. It's more difficult than you think finding one in decent shape, even though I'm relatively close to Trollhättan.
> 
> Anyway, great car! :beer:


Thanks! If you can, get an '88 and up car. Those have the best wiring/gearboxes.

The headlights, grille and bumpers from a flatnose car will bolt right up(there were no sheetmetal changes) if you prefer that look. You'll appreciate the post-GM improvements if you actually intend to drive the car.


----------



## rwp (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

R-Dubya said:


> Those wouldn't happen to be 15x8 CR-Kai reps would they? Look exactly like the wheels my friend has on his Miata lol. GL with the swap :thumbup:


they look like TRMotorsport wheels;


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

BattleRabbit said:


> Thanks! If you can, get an '88 and up car. Those have the best wiring/gearboxes.
> 
> The headlights, grille and bumpers from a flatnose car will bolt right up(there were no sheetmetal changes) if you prefer that look. You'll appreciate the post-GM improvements if you actually intend to drive the car.


Thanks for the tip! I was kinda thinking of checking this one out, but it's a long drive for me and the km's are quite high
http://www.nettiauto.com/en/saab/900/6019071


----------



## BUCKWILDVW (Jul 18, 2000)

Rainy day picture.


----------



## makasay (Apr 19, 2013)

BUCKWILDVW said:


> Rainy day picture.


:thumbup:

more


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Drei (Jan 29, 2012)

Nothing special here, but... 




























I personally love it. Despite it all, it's been a great car! It's just the right balance of convenience, fun and reliability. Unfortunately, the cult following behind these cars and the strong positive correlation between the love of mk4's cars and the stancebro scene is dissappointing.. Oh well..


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

picked up a 79 diesel a couple weeks ago.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10933503443/" title="diesel and corvair 002 by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7407/10933503443_a317ca430c_c.jpg" width="800" height="531" alt="diesel and corvair 002"></a>


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

UsernameValid said:


>













Sent from Titletown.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Drei said:


> Nothing special here, but...


Very cool! :thumbup:


----------



## JettMKII (Aug 4, 2010)

Had it for almost a month now. 























So far I've tinted the windows, installed LED bulbs, Rally Armor mud flaps, Weather Tech floor mats and threw on some plastidipped WRX wheels with snow tires for the winter.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

'94 3/4 ton 4x4 6.5 Turbo Diesel


----------



## volkstyle (May 11, 2010)

matty_peppers said:


> cell phone shot of the latest addition, 800 miles on it and already taking it all apart.


Oh no! what happened?


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

SirHenri said:


> My three HGP's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you have got to be kidding me! opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## mike_A3 (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

BUCKWILDVW said:


> Rainy day picture.


Is it just me or does that have a very strong E90 kinda feel to it? either way looks good :thumbup:


And the Ford GT? Smart SOB! I would say lucky but I doubt luck had anything to do with it... 

And to the owner of 3 boosted R's (I assume they are all R32's?) 2 questions, 1) why 3 of the same car when you could probably have a sick 911 for what those cost to put together :laugh:
and 2) what one is the fastest


----------



## mikebuffer (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Oldest to newest


*Recently bought this from my step dad 1928 Chevy*





















*My Estoril 1997 M3 with a little Chevy love as well*






























*2013 VW Tiguan and Wifes 2014 Mazda CX-5*










from SoWo 7 Prep


----------



## A.LACK (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Just got this 1991 MR2 W20 non turbo, mint condition with km 192k and JDM import. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_image/11329189246/" title="Toyota MR2 W20 (2015 project) by Shiver_Image, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3823/11329189246_07212b8e06_c.jpg" width="800" height="510" alt="Toyota MR2 W20 (2015 project)"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_image/11329277973/" title="Toyota MR2 W20 (2015 project) by Shiver_Image, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5517/11329277973_ed9f5a9637_c.jpg" width="800" height="488" alt="Toyota MR2 W20 (2015 project)"></a>


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

My new to me E36 M3. 1998 Cosmos on black vaders. Exterior definitely needs some attending to.


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

Congrats on the sw20!


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

spoonie said:


> Congrats on the sw20!


Thanks


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)

Taken by a friend at Silverstone a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## drunkenpenguin49 (Apr 8, 2009)

<a href="http://s162.photobucket.com/user/drunkenpenguin49/media/IMAG1104.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t245/drunkenpenguin49/IMAG1104.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMAG1104.jpg"/></a>


----------



## drunkenpenguin49 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## volkstyle (May 11, 2010)

LABrit said:


> Taken by a friend at Silverstone a couple of weeks ago:


Great car, great photo.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

My 400 HP ****box. But everything in it works perfect in inside and out ....even the elusive "MKIII cruise control "


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Rapid Decompression said:


> My 400 HP ****box. But everything in it works perfect in inside and out ....even the elusive "MKIII cruise control "


Mine did too at 150k+ when I sold it, the dealer was always amazed.


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

Picked up a cheap winter car to replace the 20-year-old Accord Wagon.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

love the color!!!


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Just traded my 2006 Jetta GLI.....





For a 2012 Mazdaspeed 3 Touring w/ Tech Package


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

976-RADD said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Recaro VW (Mar 4, 2004)

Slider388 said:


> And there's the corrado support vehicle


I was like heyyy that..looks....like..the beav! Where do you work? Never seen a corrado rollin around, Toyota trucks are a dime a dozen tho in the valley


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Totally forgot to Hawc my car here. E39 is for sale since this is more important.


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm a STNCFAG now.


















I just have to find some wheels for it by April...


----------



## volkstyle (May 11, 2010)

My weekend car, not bad :beer:. Needs some work, do you guys ever get to a point where everything is perfect with your car or is it always something wrong? Cant seem to get caught up!


----------



## Mikepea (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## geza (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

*FV-QR*

my 08 VR6 4mo wagon


----------



## RtresDeuce (Oct 6, 2012)

Roadkilled78 said:


> Picked up a cheap winter car to replace the 20-year-old Accord Wagon.
> 
> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1467461_10100641378668896_1712271884_n.jpg[/i][/QUOTE]
> 
> How cheap is cheap? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Hennessee (May 27, 2013)

Picture of my Gti last summer, gonna look a little different next summer...


----------



## ownerizer (May 15, 2005)

Shtbox said:


> my 08 VR6 4mo wagon


I need one of these....


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ownerizer said:


> I need one of these....


I wanted one, couldn't locate one in the Midwest. Deep down inside I know getting the H6 Outback was a wiser choice, damn do I sometimes think about them.


Sent from a drinking town with a football problem.


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry, its not the Z1.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

2004 1.8T Passat. 198,600 miles on it. Starting to think about a new car in a couple years, though.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Love B5.5s and I love cars that get around the block a few times.. I'd keep that sucker around for another 200k. Looks real good, man..  



volkstyle said:


> My weekend car, not bad :beer:. Needs some work, do you guys ever get to a point where everything is perfect with your car or is it always something wrong? Cant seem to get caught up!


If you have a modified money pit and especially if you don't like service records exceeding the price of the car when new, it's gonna be like that simple as that. Just enjoy that bad boy when it's being nice and keep your head up when work is needed..


----------



## Mr Detail Argentina (Jan 2, 2014)

Well this is my fist post, but have been reading this forum for 6 years or more. Sory about my inglish...this are My cars, from argentina

Vitara 93









Si 07









Fiat 1500 coupe Vignale 67









:wave:


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

drunkenpenguin49 said:


>




Somewhat twins. I picked this up last month. Loving it so far.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

VRhooptie said:


> Somewhat twins. I picked this up last month. Loving it so far.


Congrats. Trade me wheels?


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

eiriksmil said:


> Love B5.5s and I love cars that get around the block a few times.. I'd keep that sucker around for another 200k. Looks real good, man..


Thanks! It certainly has a lot of life to it, and it's the first car I really took an interest, so while I want to keep it for a while, it can't last forever. Aside from some recent issues (most of it maintenance related, but several things happened all at once) i has been very reliable. My obsessive use of synthetic oil has paid off.


----------



## TigBitties (Jun 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

TigBitties said:


>


fuuarrkkk mirin hard brah


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

The Bug 









The project


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

TigBitties said:


>





JustFord0099 said:


>


Very cool cars. :thumbup:


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

patrikman said:


> Congrats. Trade me wheels?


Thanks but I like the stock ones for winter use. Just put new snow tires on it. They look like mini ultralagerras :laugh:


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't mind the ball and chain.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Muh 2 month old Abarth with some stuff thrown at it.


----------



## itsgotvtec (Oct 24, 2008)

Just another 2.5 MT. Still has quite a bit of warranty left so it's stock for now.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

^quality photography right there


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Nothing too impressive, but this is my 98 Legacy 2.5GT. It's got a little under 130k on it and I've kept it pretty much stock. Windows are tinted and I put in a nice stereo, but no go fast bits. I like the way it drives and I'm happy that it doesn't require any additional oil between changes like a lot of older Subarus do.


----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Nothing too impressive, but this is my 98 Legacy 2.5GT. It's got a little under 130k on it and I've kept it pretty much stock. Windows are tinted and I put in a nice stereo, but no go fast bits. I like the way it drives and I'm happy that it doesn't require any additional oil between changes like a lot of older Subarus do.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/VafOkaD.jpg


Looks real good dude. :thumbup:


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

that legacy from 15 years ago honestly looks better than the current ones.

subaru sure has disappointed past few generations.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

intercedeGLI said:


> Looks real good dude. :thumbup:





MaX PL said:


> that legacy from 15 years ago honestly looks better than the current ones.
> 
> subaru sure has disappointed past few generations.


Thanks


----------



## Tinman-NSX (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll just do my fun cars (since my daily cars are rather pedestrian)........newest to oldest

1994 Acura NSX (Grand Prix White/Tan)









1983 Porsche 928S (Grand Prix White/Blue - 5-Speed))









1980 Chevrolet Corvette (Red/Tan - "rare" 4-Speed) (incidentally, that is my Flex in the background)









1966 Ford Mustang GT (Vintage Burgundy Metallic/Black)


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

MaX PL said:


> that legacy from 15 years ago honestly looks better than the current ones.


Great looking car, other than the faux scoop on this gen.


MaX PL said:


> subaru sure has disappointed past few generations.


 past few? :what:


----------



## goshem (Jun 17, 2011)

Wish it was warmer so I can actually drive it :banghead:


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Mk3s are fun.. 
PS road salt really enjoy those rockers and floors.


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

eiriksmil said:


> Mk3s are fun..
> PS road salt really enjoy those rockers and floors.


with how cold it's been the salt isn't doing anything, but the next warm day that it isn't snowing the car is being washed :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

LindsayLowhan said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :facepalm:


Check the username.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

My '76 Alfa Romeo Spider, which I just agreed a sale of:










and my Rallye Golf, which will be taking the Alfa's spot in the garage:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

the brit said:


> and my Rallye Golf, which will be taking the Alfa's spot in the garage:


GTFO, that is a minty fresh Rallye. How did you come by that?


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

bizybyker said:


> GTFO, that is a minty fresh Rallye. How did you come by that?


He imported it, there's a thread here somewhere.

I've seen the car in person, it's gorgeous (if a bit filthy)










note the mkIII panel, the lupo and the LT35 in the picture


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

hell yes. NT03s rule, even if they are a pain in the ass to clean :thumbup:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

That ft-86/fr-s is the nicest oem+ example I have ever seen.


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Pennywise said:


> hell yes. NT03s rule, even if they are a pain in the ass to clean :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:

They really aren't all that bad. A buddy of mine texted me today asking if I still had the Tarmacs I had on my r32 as he was looking for a wheel that easier to clean :laugh:. 



westopher said:


> That ft-86/fr-s is the nicest oem+ example I have ever seen.


Appreciate that sir. :beer:

I modded my R32 in a similar fashion and kinda carried it over to the FR-S. I assure you, there is definitely some ricey stuff out there, even moreso considering how ridiculous the aftermarket for these cars is. Hope to get some oem front fogs next.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Added this to my stable;


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

LindsayLowhan said:


>


Wait, Snookie posts on TCL? 

:facepalm:


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

Latest pickup


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Excuse the crappy parking job.


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

Just picked this up:


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

Tinman-NSX said:


> 1980 Chevrolet Corvette (Red/Tan - "rare" 4-Speed) (incidentally, that is my Flex in the background)


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

2005 Audi A4 Avant Ultra sport 1.8T 6MT.
Stock except for the coilovers.
You can also see a bit of the 1993 Corrado it replaced (Corrado was way more fun to drive!)


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

Juiced6 said:


> Latest pickup


The hairs on the back of my head just started tingling, screaming "let us grow into a mullet!"...I love these cars.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

Seitan said:


> The hairs on the back of my head just started tingling, screaming "let us grow into a mullet!"...I love these cars.



10.85 on a small hit

327 sbc th350 9" - lots of bracket goodies. run high 11s on motor and low 12s in summer heat


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Added this to my stable;


My wife insists I inform you she thinks your car is a rare and pristine example in a world otherwise filled with trash and rice.


----------



## rwp (Aug 24, 2012)

Pennywise said:


> Added this to my stable;


Oh. YES. :thumbup:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Added this to the stable


----------



## IVIcgurk (Feb 25, 2007)

Claff said:


> Added this to the stable





Pennywise said:


> Added this to my stable;


These two posts are making my Honda fanboy tingle.


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

I picked up a 2004 Z71 Tahoe for daily duty to keep the miles off the e36. LOVE this truck.....










I like my cars like I like my Jim Beam.......


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

bizybyker said:


> GTFO, that is a minty fresh Rallye. How did you come by that?





UsernameValid said:


> He imported it, there's a thread here somewhere.
> 
> I've seen the car in person, it's gorgeous (if a bit filthy)
> 
> ...



Thanks, yeah it was super dirty when I collected it. It basically came straight off the boat and went directly to H2Oi in September :laugh:

My company specialises in importing European car parts, and I do have a selection a vehicles that I have bought or built.

Here's my old GTI that was mentioned by UsernameValid - we converted in a European market small goods van using parts we brought over (I sold it earlier this fall).


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> My wife insists I inform you she thinks your car is a rare and pristine example in a world otherwise filled with trash and rice.


Thanks everyone. It will be kept in good shape and will not be done in poor taste -- you have my word. :beer:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

updated pic of mine, liked how this shot came out. couldn't resist....


----------



## lonely superstar (Dec 12, 2003)

More pics please^^

Looks great!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Cosigned. :thumbup:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

lonely superstar said:


> More pics please^^
> 
> Looks great!





EK20 said:


> Cosigned. :thumbup:




thanks guys, check out my flickr. i have a ton cause i don't have much to take pics of in winter :laugh: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cabamalan/


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Pardon dirty car.. Winter beater


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Both cars in winter mode (mustang is gone, 3er replaced it)


----------



## AXIS (Jan 15, 2001)

This is the best shot of my car so far


----------



## MB_Fahrer (Mar 8, 2012)

AXIS said:


> This is the best shot of my car so far


Best Genesis I've seen yet. Very nicely done. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

eiriksmil said:


> Pardon dirty car.. Winter beater


Wow. I remember you trying to sell this not too long ago but man, does it look beat now.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

As you know, Scandinavian winters take their toll on cars. Having said that, I have all the original parts stockpiled.. I can make it look granny-spec and decent in a day..


----------



## Spinnaker (Jul 12, 2007)

After a little love this weekend:


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

My 2 buckets.


----------



## Blue Flame (May 27, 2001)

My daily/project/everything car


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

It was actually warm enough today to get the car cleaned up. I can't wait to not have snow tires on.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

My daiyl '95 BMW X7... errr 730i.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

My "car" sucks.









My real mode of transportation.










Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

My daily beater (E34 530i with 90k miles):










I love this car, it's feels more quality than my brother's crappy E60 5 series. Drives better to boot.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## mikebuffer (Nov 9, 2011)

inb4 go back the mark4 dungeon you peon. :vampire:


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

AXIS said:


> This is the best shot of my car so far


Like...whoa. Nice dude.


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

"Car"








*Jeeps!*


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

She's ugly now, but I can bring the look back soon enough.


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Freshly waxed, in 100meters the car will be white from the salt and snow but right now it looks like this:


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

PC312052 by aw614, on Flickr

P1020925 by aw614, on Flickr


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

My new 1000€ beater, only +72000 miles.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

US RABBIT on european soil


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Fantomasz said:


> US RABBIT on european soil


I once drove from Amsterdam to Opatiija, Croatia and passed a lot of these little tunnel arch thingies, I believe it was around Ljubljana. May I ask where this picture was taken?


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

All our cars are somewhere on TCL except for the CRV. So here it is.


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

2011 328i X-Drive Touring, 6-speed manual and loaded. LOVE THIS CAR


1999 M3, it's a project but doing it right. 143k miles and no plans to sell. Have driven it 30 miles since I bought it as it's down for a clutch and general refresh


1996 850R, love this car but damn it's always something. Just got it out of the shop, thought it was going to sell it but have so much in it and it's a really cool car.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Mayerz said:


> Freshly waxed, in 100meters the car will be white from the salt and snow but right now it looks like this:


Love the plate. DTM!


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

daily


mk3


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

Snaak. said:


> I once drove from Amsterdam to Opatiija, Croatia and passed a lot of these little tunnel arch thingies, I believe it was around Ljubljana. May I ask where this picture was taken?


southern Poland


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Fantomasz said:


> southern Poland


What city?


----------



## Jae_Rex (Apr 12, 2013)

The GTI:











The 328Ti:










The Integra:











The S2000:











The Miata:


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

^^^^^ and I thought I had an issue :laugh:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

My latest purchase,

06 cls


----------



## stwquattro (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Folks...
This is my collection.

1984 Audi 4000 S turbo quattro
1985 Audi 5000 S Avant TDI
1993 Lada Niva
2000 VW Passat Variant

Best regards from Germany.


----------



## spazzyfry123 (Jul 25, 2010)

'13 GLI after a 300 mile mountain cruise this past weekend.










You can see the "take stuff to the dump" F-150 in the background here.


----------



## dvrmstrng (Jan 21, 2014)

My current weekend ride (which in the NE means: Car currently in garage until late April):


----------



## ryanpend (Aug 21, 2008)

.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

stwquattro said:


> 1984 Audi 4000 S turbo quattro
> 1985 Audi 5000 S Avant TDI
> 1993 Lada Niva
> 2000 VW Passat Variant


so the question is, which one is less reliable?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Did not know the really TDI used a "fuel injection" badge (unless you put that on there?).

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> Did not know the really TDI used a "fuel injection" badge (unless you put that on there?).
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


There was no TDI in 1985. Must have been a swap.

We had a 1984 5000s fuel injection, it's just the bomb proof 5pot


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> Did not know the really TDI used a "fuel injection" badge (unless you put that on there?).
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


Sold my e28, bought an e39.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Amiz81 (May 4, 2009)

Skoda Superb 1.8 TSi 2010










Jetta 1.4 TSi GT 2012


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Love the Superb and Jetta above.. A buddy of mine here in Norway has one in the same color, lowered on Helios wheels.. Love it for sure.. You should hit up a watercooled VW show across the border sometime..


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are my two


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

The newest acquisition:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Taken on the way back from whistler today with my potato.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

my 79 diesel that i bought to take over winter duties from the corvair

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12471795713/" title="Untitled by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7429/12471795713_9545e59a7f_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>

butttt...

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12427870504/" title="hooning 121 by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2865/12427870504_29c95bd42b_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="hooning 121"></a>

still havent gotten the rabbit road worthy yet :laugh:


----------



## PokerMunkee (Aug 2, 2004)

I live a boring life these days. Will change when my lease is up in 12 months, need something with more HP and AWD.

'12 Sonata Limited 2.0T:











'07 Durango Limited 4x4 5.7:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

mine: 12 GTI


late night chilling by mk6_mike, on Flickr


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

but because so many people seem unwilling to believe him) that lowering the front end of a Golf/Jetta IV will destroy the handling. 

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45989


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

EL DRIFTO said:


> but because so many people seem unwilling to believe him) that lowering the front end of a Golf/Jetta IV will destroy the handling.
> 
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45989


what?


----------



## SteveInSeattle (Jul 23, 2010)

*She's gone now. Went to live with someone else. We had a difficult relationship...*

...because she hated my wife. Citroen CX Prestige 2500 with power sunroof. Amazingly quick for a huge sled with a 4-banger and an Automatic, and felt rock steady at _very_ high freeway speeds; or so I hear.

Also known around the house as "The Freakmobile" :screwy: 

Pretty much an unmitigated disaster in my 10 years of ownership, but oh, the memories. :facepalm:

Adjustable hydro-pneumatic suspension was awesome and - for me anyway - was completely trouble free (the suspension was trouble free!!!).

Sent her away so I could focus on the German brood.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

Pennywise said:


> what?


just felt the need to explain why it's sitting that high in front.. the link explains why lowering the front roll center is a bad idea & .5 inches above stock is better geometry

it also mentions that although many makes of cars handle better lower, fwd vw w solid axel rear ends don't

it's a good read "Since the CG is sitting on the roll axis, there's no tendency to roll. So the car corners flat -- even though we don't have ANY springs or antiroll bars."

fwiw i can screw it down to the door sills


----------



## SteveInSeattle (Jul 23, 2010)

*1990 Corrado G60*

This one's gone now too, but was quite a scoot. Had huge modded lump under the hood I inherited - way too much power for this little chassis and WAY too quick for the kids. 

These shots at the island boat ramp on Bainbridge after a new front bumper and some general tidying up before she met her new owner.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

SteveInSeattle said:


>


Ooh, love it!!


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Current state of the E30. Engine is in, it runs, need to finish up details and connect driveshaft.









Unfortunately lives outside all winter except for weekends when I get to work on it (shop is an hour away)









E34 snow plow daily driver grocery getter


----------



## burntoast9 (Feb 16, 2008)

My 1989 jeep comanche 5spd RWD 

Poor mans vwcaddy


HERE YA GO DAVE!!!!!


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cort said:


>


opcorn: more!!


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

1999 CL500


----------



## MB_Fahrer (Mar 8, 2012)

ban eighty said:


> 1999 CL500


Hows the ride with those wheels? I was looking at picking up a set for my S600 coupe. I've got wider monoblocks on it now, and the ride, even with ADS, is utter ****. What size tires are you running? My 600 is one of my winter cars, so I was looking at some Pirelli's in 235/50/18. 

Nice S500 by the way. One of the cleanest I've seen. 

Cheers


----------



## RichO (Nov 16, 2000)

daily still going strong @225K miles


winter ride



perpetual project car crappy pic:


----------



## makasay (Apr 19, 2013)

The DD:










I just wish it was lighter and wasn't so big. Looking to downsize within the next two years. Haven't been hauling people regularly since 2009.


----------



## baljet (Aug 25, 2012)

She's not owned by a bank and gets 30mpg combined, cost me under $10k and is essentially a new car.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

MB_Fahrer said:


> Hows the ride with those wheels? I was looking at picking up a set for my S600 coupe. I've got wider monoblocks on it now, and the ride, even with ADS, is utter ****. What size tires are you running? My 600 is one of my winter cars, so I was looking at some Pirelli's in 235/50/18.
> 
> Nice S500 by the way. One of the cleanest I've seen.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the kind words! Ride with the wheels is great in my opinion. When I purchased it, the car came with some AMG replica wheels and cheap tires. I found these locally with hardly-used Michelin Pilot MX Z4's (255/40/18). A few weeks later I removed and replaced the ADS system in its entirety. Spheres were shot and I was looking to firm things up a bit and lower it slightly. Went with Bilstein Sports and B&G progressive springs to keep the factory-like comfort. Road feel is similar to that of an AMG vehicle. I love it.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Can't remember if I posted my most recent rides before so here we are... 

The Ferkus 









The project








Its not driven in the winter, just moved outside to free up garage space to work on the Ferd :thumbup:


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

My daily driver


and my side project


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

SourKrout said:


> Can't remember if I posted my most recent rides before so here we are...
> 
> The project
> 
> ...


That is such a beautiful car.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

SourKrout said:


>


Absolutely beautiful. :thumbup:

Also, if you need a second set of those wheels, I have been trying to sell mine for a while now.


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

from a few weeks ago


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

2009 G8 GT









2003 SRT-4


----------



## 2006sline (Jan 26, 2008)

2006 A4










Just picked this up last night 2007 Tahoe










I also have a '90 SHO but no decent pic's


----------



## crushed20th (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's my current 3, I also have a 2005 Ford Escape for when I need more space.


https://www.dropbox.com/sc/3kwkhawmsuny850/OYu7Mna-M6


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

my family hauler the fiance drives soon to get a 6" lift and 35s bro dozer style









my 93 that needs some work. top, interior, suspension gone through, 5spd swap, and more pah!









i won't post a pic of the womans car i now drive back and forth to work when i can't ride the bike. just imagine the most magical taurus you've ever seen.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Took this the other day while helping my Dad w/his new car buy. His new Outback on the left; my 09 Si on the right. OEM NAV, OEM smoker shields for the sunroof and windows, HFP brake kit.


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

Audi










Benz


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

new ride for the time being

2001 Audi S4 6spd with RS4 bumper, stock!


----------



## makasay (Apr 19, 2013)

Ross1013 said:


> Took this the other day while helping my Dad w/his new car buy. His new Outback on the left; my 09 Si on the right. OEM NAV, OEM smoker shields for the sunroof and windows, HFP brake kit.


Nice color Si :thumbup:


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

makasay said:


> Nice color :thumbup:


Thanks! It may be one of TCL's most hated cars but you would not believe how many compliments it gets IRL because of the color. People love it.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

went offroading in my Aero yesterday


----------



## makasay (Apr 19, 2013)

Ross1013 said:


> Thanks! It may be one of TCL's most hated cars but you would not believe how many compliments it gets IRL because of the color. People love it.


It's not too common. I almost forgot they even made it in that color.


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

Just got this one:


----------



## brgator (Oct 17, 2013)

Picked up this 2011 335i last year. It replaced a Legacy GT wagon. Wish the 335i came in wagon form!










My other car is a 2008 miata:


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

The MINI on the go!


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

makasay said:


> It's not too common. I almost forgot they even made it in that color.


Lucky for me. Since it was so unpopular and weird, I got a great deal. :thumbup:


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

EK20 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, if you need a second set of those wheels, I have been trying to sell mine for a while now.


Thanks man :thumbup:

I was actually trying to sell my set for a while too thinking there was no way they'd fit the MK1 but persisted and now look where we are


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Ross1013 said:


> Thanks! It may be one of TCL's most hated cars but you would not believe how many compliments it gets IRL because of the color. People love it.


Is there Si hate? I thought TCL hated Volkswagens other than the '04 R32? 

Personally, I'd have seriously considered one if it came in a hatchback...


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Is there Si hate? I thought TCL hated Volkswagens other than the '04 R32?


I think the only way to describe TCL is "it depends."

Finally back on the ground --


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

My Focus when I got in last October and then as it is now with winter wheels/tires.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Is there Si hate?


Where have you been? lol


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

stwquattro said:


> Hey Folks...
> This is my collection.
> 
> 1984 Audi 4000 S turbo quattro
> 1985 Audi 5000 S Avant TDI


I saw a sedan version here that had a badge "turbodiesel"(in small case) driven by an elderly man. Not sure if grey import or they really were for sale here back then....

It was in mint condition, too!


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

My TDI


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Gotta love MA winters!!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Gotta love MA winters!!


Got rid of the mkv! How do you like the MS3 compared to the Jetta?


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Latest picture of mine


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

kevin splits said:


> Got rid of the mkv! How do you like the MS3 compared to the Jetta?


So far I like it but I do miss the Jetta! The power is unmatched, however, the gas mileage is sh!tty... There is a lot I miss about the Jetta but I definitely don't miss constantly fixing it everytime I turn around! I have actually thought about trading the Speed for another VW and only have had it 3 months now lol


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

My daily beater




Day one..








Present.


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

Pineapplegti ! said:


>


those wheels....


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Zekkal said:


> Latest picture of mine


Kleen, Very Nice... :thumbup: 

Any wheel info?


----------



## Stoked_On_Spool (Mar 19, 2009)

Went from this: 
IMG_20131021_163331 by stoked_on_spool, on Flickr

To this last week: 
IMG_20140302_163931 by stoked_on_spool, on Flickr

Love them both (still have the e30 until it sells) but I love my new BRZ!


----------



## wonderboy! (Jul 13, 2006)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

My cars. Not the prettiest pics but you get the idea.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> So far I like it but I do miss the Jetta! The power is unmatched, however, the gas mileage is sh!tty... There is a lot I miss about the Jetta but I definitely don't miss constantly fixing it everytime I turn around! I have actually thought about trading the Speed for another VW and only have had it 3 months now lol


Get a Cobb AP and tune it first. In the 08 I saw around 28mpg cruising 70mph using cc. Dont do it ha give the MS3 a chance lol


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

Picking it up next Thursday. It's gonna be a looooong 7 days.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

^What model, I'm not familiar with the latest body style. Looks great.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)




----------



## Short Bus (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

kevin splits said:


> ^What model, I'm not familiar with the latest body style. Looks great.


M235i


----------



## JohnJP27 (Jul 24, 2001)

Looking forward to spring so this garage queen can get back on the road -- it's been a long winter!


----------



## Dash27 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dianick said:


> My TDI


Nice. I have to say I typically roll my eyes at the wagon crowd, I just never found them to be at all attractive, but the Audi wagons are very sharp. I still prefer a sedan or coupe, but that's a good looking vehicle right there. :beer:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

kevin splits said:


> Get a Cobb AP and tune it first. In the 08 I saw around 28mpg cruising 70mph using cc. Dont do it ha give the MS3 a chance lol


Hopefully I will see better fuel economy, so far this thing is horrible on gas!! But it is fun, probably will give it a while to sink in. I want to get the AP, fuel internals and the downpipe hopefully soon, trying to get the last bit of parts sold from the GLI so that I can start buying crap lol. I just want to make sure though that I want to keep it before putting money into it. 
I test drove a Focus ST yesterday - gotta say, I wasn't impressed.... The seats were very uncomfortable, the gear shifter felt like it was for the passenger (sits too far from the driver), turbo lag, but it did seem fun for what little I got to drive it, not as fun as the speed though! The Focus was too quiet too, my Speed has a nice exhaust note and really nice turbo sound... 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

the_master said:


> those wheels....


I think they would look great if they were an inch bigger, but they definitely don't work on there when they're smaller than stock.


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

My daily (full R32 swap)










My toys


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Hopefully I will see better fuel economy, so far this thing is horrible on gas!! But it is fun, probably will give it a while to sink in. I want to get thes and the downpipe hopefully soon, trying to get the last bit of parts sold from the GLI so that I can start buying crap lol. I just want to make sure though that I want to keep it before putting money into it.
> I test drove a Focus ST yesterday - gotta say, I wasn't impressed.... The seats were very uncomfortable, the gear shifter felt like it was for the passenger (sits too far from the driver), turbo lag, but it did seem fun for what little I got to drive it, not as fun as the speed though! The Focus was too quiet too, my Speed has a nice exhaust note and really nice turbo sound...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Ya I was working as a product manager for a local company making performance parts for the Focus ST, and even fully bolted and tuned it's not as fun as the MS3 modded accordingly. Once it's properly tuned for 93 you will see better mpg, but how much is dependent on how you drive. My brother is making just over 330whp in his and he says he sees mid to high 20mpgs. My srt4 get 17mpg my G8 21 lol


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

IIsides said:


> My daily (full R32 swap)


Nice! You don't see people do such extreme swaps and keep it more or less stock. I like it.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

kevin splits said:


> Ya I was working as a product manager for a local company making performance parts for the Focus ST, and even fully bolted and tuned it's not as fun as the MS3 modded accordingly. Once it's properly tuned for 93 you will see better mpg, but how much is dependent on how you drive. My brother is making just over 330whp in his and he says he sees mid to high 20mpgs. My srt4 get 17mpg my G8 21 lol


Damn that's crazy... right now I'm seeing 25-26 mpgs and I drive 30 miles to and from work every day so I burn through gas pretty quick. Amazingly I don't drive the car hard at all, rarely do I get into the turbo (I know, shocking!) Mainly just try to get the most out of my tank as possible. But I can't wait to get into modifying it, just been waiting through the warranty now... however, the times that I have played around in the speed, it definitely puts a big smile on my face!!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

VDub2625 said:


> Nice! You don't see people do such extreme swaps and keep it more or less stock. I like it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


Thanks :beer:
I've had this car since 2003 and finally got around to having the swap done back in 2010. I may supercharge it to give a little more kick once I get a few electrical issues I'm having worked out and I have a set of lobster forks to use for summer...but other than a few aesthetic things like possibly painting it Candy White, and having the seats recovered in the future...keeping it OEM+


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

IIsides said:


> My daily (full R32 swap)





VDub2625 said:


> Nice! You don't see people do such extreme swaps and keep it more or less stock. I like it.




Agreed, that is farking awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## rbtz (Mar 19, 2013)

wonderboy! said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

IIsides said:


> My daily (full R32 swap)


Nice and clean. :thumbup: Does "full R32 swap" include the drivetrain?


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

CRacer21 said:


> Nice and clean. :thumbup: Does "full R32 swap" include the drivetrain?


Full R32 swap includes engine, drivetrain, interior, front end, etc....the only thing not R32 is the OEM Bora R rear bumper, 20th seat belts, beetle rear headrest, and taillights. I had the Supersprint modded to a single tip to go with the rear bumper. It was the only exhaust that exited on one side then split...so thats what I went with to make it easier on myself :beer:


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

IIsides said:


> Full R32 swap includes engine, drivetrain, interior, front end, etc....the only thing not R32 is the OEM Bora R rear bumper, 20th seat belts, beetle rear headrest, and taillights. I had the Supersprint modded to a single tip to go with the rear bumper. It was the only exhaust that exited on one side then split...so thats what I went with to make it easier on myself :beer:


Nice. My buddy picked up a MK4 Jetta wagon that the PO did the same thing.


----------



## baljet (Aug 25, 2012)

matty_peppers said:


> Picking it up next Thursday. It's gonna be a looooong 7 days.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

Newest additions... yeah, I know 

1996 4Runner - Wife's DD and family/dog truckster









1985 GMC K3500 - New workhorse/hunting rig


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

Stoked_On_Spool said:


> Went from this:
> IMG_20131021_163331 by stoked_on_spool, on Flickr
> 
> To this last week:
> ...


I hate you for buying a BRZ! My favourite car. Congrats!


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

CRacer21 said:


> Nice. My buddy picked up a MK4 Jetta wagon that the PO did the same thing.


:thumbup: that's awesome. I have no clue why they didn't do a run of hatches, wagons, and sedans. I know initially the R32 didn't sell that well to begin over here, but if they would have done it like that more would have moved. Subaru had the right idea with the WRX. Wagons have their faithful, hatches have theirs, and sedans fall in the middle. Don't know why VAG doesn't do it here. They have the S3, S3 Sportback, and an S3 sedan in Europe....doesn't seem like it's hurting anything. They could do the same here with a Golf R, Jetta R, and and a Jetta R Sportwagon....I guess they feel we wouldn't want have an option between an AWD performance hatch, sedan, or wagon under $40k fully loaded even though the Japanese seem to be doing with the idea


----------



## Pickleheadguy (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

IIsides said:


> Full R32 swap includes engine, drivetrain, interior, front end, etc....the only thing not R32 is the OEM Bora R rear bumper, 20th seat belts, beetle rear headrest, and taillights. I had the Supersprint modded to a single tip to go with the rear bumper. It was the only exhaust that exited on one side then split...so thats what I went with to make it easier on myself :beer:


LOVE the car. I always wanted to do that to my MKIV Jetta VR6. Did you do the swap yourself? I know its fairly involved with the rear pan replacement and everything.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

Ross1013 said:


> Thanks! It may be one of TCL's most hated cars but you would not believe how many compliments it gets IRL because of the color. People love it.


I have the older version of Redline Orange (Habanero), and I've only had one person comment on the color: the Starbucks drive-thru girl. It was weird. But yeah, you usually see these cars in black, white, or blue. Plain old red looks good on the early cars, I think, but it's also rare.


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

Jettavr666 said:


> LOVE the car. I always wanted to do that to my MKIV Jetta VR6. Did you do the swap yourself? I know its fairly involved with the rear pan replacement and everything.


Thanks a lot. I've loved my car since I got it back in 03. Wish it was a little faster, but I'll work on that later. No, I didn't do the swap myself wish I paid a shop to have it done....and getting into the story of that alone deserves its own "I wish I could go back in time" thread. Needless to say, after 2.5 years of bs, and enough money to have just bought a new STi...its on the road and I'm happy with it :beer: 

PS: I say if you are gonna do it, either do it yourself with some knowledgable help for the satisfaction or pay HPA to do it...minimize the amount of Advil :thumbup:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

tip said:


> Newest additions... yeah, I know
> 
> 1996 4Runner - Wife's DD and family/dog truckster
> 
> ...



That 3500 is sweet. Out here on the East coast they just rot away. 454?


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Newest pic. Just got these front fenders to replace some old, tore up repops I had on her.

:vampire:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

tip said:


> 1985 GMC K3500


that is awesome!

and my beloved turd










the latest pic of the CLS


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

welderdood said:


> That 3500 is sweet. Out here on the East coast they just rot away. 454?


Yeah, most here are cut up and on 44" boggers or something. Originally a 350 actually, swapped out for a 400.


----------



## MooseWhip (Dec 14, 2012)

Picked it up yesterday


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

MooseWhip said:


> Picked it up yesterday


Great choice (I am biased)--what made you go that direction?


----------



## MooseWhip (Dec 14, 2012)

I work for Honda and I got a great deal on it

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baljet (Aug 25, 2012)

Samson said:


> I have the older version of Redline Orange (Habanero), and I've only had one person comment on the color: the Starbucks drive-thru girl. It was weird. But yeah, you usually see these cars in black, white, or blue. Plain old red looks good on the early cars, I think, but it's also rare.


Is that an Si? Color is hot. These Civics also look great in the standard Tango Red paint. 












MooseWhip said:


> Picked it up yesterday


:thumbup::thumbup:

Considering one myself.


----------



## scottst (Jul 2, 2004)

Gaki said:


>


Nice Nogaro S4!

I recognize that spot. Front Street


----------



## MooseWhip (Dec 14, 2012)

Couldn't recommend it more, traded in my b5 a4 that I absolutely loved but was time to let go. Love this car more, drives so much better than a normal civic

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

'79 Rabbit



'64 Galaxie



My daily is an '08 Rabbit, but who gives a ****.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

MooseWhip said:


> Picked it up yesterday


Nice. :thumbup: '07 or '08?



baljet said:


> Is that an Si? Color is hot. These Civics also look great in the standard Tango Red paint.


Yep, it's an Si-only color: Habanero Red Pearl. It seems to be relatively rare, but not too hard to find. Here's a better picture:


----------



## 2kGti1.8t83 (Mar 6, 2003)

2014 fiesta st :thumbup:




























-ry


----------



## baljet (Aug 25, 2012)

Samson said:


> Nice. :thumbup: '07 or '08?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's an Si-only color: Habanero Red Pearl. It seems to be relatively rare, but not too hard to find. Here's a better picture:


How much did you pay for it if you don't mind me asking?

I can't even find Si sedans for sale in my area let alone of that color.


----------



## HillRoad1 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Nt03's are coming off. New wheels going on soon.


----------



## volkstyle (May 11, 2010)

AXIS said:


> This is the best shot of my car so far


Looks amazing, like whoa :thumbup:


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Bosley said:


> Kleen, Very Nice... :thumbup:
> 
> Any wheel info?


Thanks
Audi Nuvolari Reps 18x8


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

baljet said:


> How much did you pay for it if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I can't even find Si sedans for sale in my area let alone of that color.


I bought it in '10 for $16,600 ('08, 34k miles, lease return, non-nav). Bummer that you can't find one though... they do seem to be getting harder to find in good shape, let alone stock.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

B6REDHELL said:


>


Nice, always happy to see people doing Passats, especially doing them well :thumbup:

I've always hated those random-looking chrome stripes on the bumper though (the B7 has it too, and worse), but it works with so much color everywhere else.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

New to me wheels/tires on the truck.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

IIsides said:


> :thumbup: that's awesome. I have no clue why they didn't do a run of hatches, wagons, and sedans. I know initially the R32 didn't sell that well to begin over here, but if they would have done it like that more would have moved. Subaru had the right idea with the WRX. Wagons have their faithful, hatches have theirs, and sedans fall in the middle. Don't know why VAG doesn't do it here. They have the S3, S3 Sportback, and an S3 sedan in Europe....doesn't seem like it's hurting anything. They could do the same here with a Golf R, Jetta R, and and a Jetta R Sportwagon....I guess they feel we wouldn't want have an option between an AWD performance hatch, sedan, or wagon under $40k fully loaded even though the Japanese seem to be doing with the idea


Which R32 are you describing? And also where do you live? The First Gen MKIV R32 sold lot hot cakes here in the states! The MKV R33 sold but not nearly as quickly.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Cleaned up now, this was a couple of snows ago.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

My most fav car in the world ..Its been in my life since I was 11 and I will die with it in my garage.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

theAntiRiced said:


> Cleaned up now, this was a couple of snows ago.


This belongs in the funny license plates thread


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

NadaGTI said:


> This belongs in the funny license plates thread


Agreed, but in TCL it's bad form to post your own in threads like that. I was scolded for sharing my R0FL plate on my air-bagged Passat.
I do see people behind me taking a picture of my license plate every 3-4 days; it'll end up there eventually.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

vr6fanatic said:


> Which R32 are you describing? And also where do you live? The First Gen MKIV R32 sold lot hot cakes here in the states!


Actually, no, they didn't. MKIV R's were still available on dealer lots going deep into winter of 2014.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

KC Jazz said:


> Actually, no, they didn't. MKIV R's were still available on dealer lots going deep into winter of 2014.


you mean 04

and yes the dealer were i bought mine (right around halloween 2004) still had one for sale in jan of 05

heavily discounted too (25k new)


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

theAntiRiced said:


> Agreed, but in TCL it's bad form to post your own in threads like that. I was scolded for sharing my R0FL plate on my air-bagged Passat.
> I do see people behind me taking a picture of my license plate every 3-4 days; it'll end up there eventually.


fuk them c'mon live up to your plate. Give 0 fks! :laugh: I'm surprised you got away with that one. State of Illinois rejects nearly everything. There's actually a list of rejected ones that are quite funny. I tried to find it but couldn't. 

:banghead:


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

Albeezy36 said:


> '79 Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Galaxy is sweet, love that picture!


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

vr6fanatic said:


> Which R32 are you describing? And also where do you live? The First Gen MKIV R32 sold lot hot cakes here in the states! The MKV R33 sold but not nearly as quickly.


The MKIV R hardly sold like hot cakes.. It may be a coveted model now, but it wasn't then. I wanted one, but at thee time didn't want a hatch. Hence why I was thinking about ways to do my current swap back in 05. But never had the money, so it took a while.



KC Jazz said:


> Actually, no, they didn't. MKIV R's were still available on dealer lots going deep into winter of *2004*.


Fixed



Juiced6 said:


> you mean 04
> 
> and yes the dealer were i bought mine (right around halloween 2004) still had one for sale in jan of 05
> 
> heavily discounted too (25k new)


Exactly


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

My GTI, wife's kid taxi.


----------



## goshem (Jun 17, 2011)

<3 my BRZ, it's my dd and just installed a catback. So much better now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

welderdood said:


> The Galaxy is sweet, love that picture!


Thanks dude 

Here's me 12 years ago when the body came off the frame. I was 19, and felt on top of the friggin' world.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Car #1 :thumbup:









Car #2 :thumbdown:


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_image/13153131854/" title="MR2 SW20 by Shiver_Image, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3812/13153131854_a7e5aa11fd_c.jpg" width="800" height="398" alt="MR2 SW20"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_image/13153133744/" title="MR2 SW20 by Shiver_Image, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7321/13153133744_7e36696286_c.jpg" width="800" height="598" alt="MR2 SW20"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_image/13153135614/" title="MR2 SW20 by Shiver_Image, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3723/13153135614_7600d2cd8d_c.jpg" width="800" height="511" alt="MR2 SW20"></a>

things to do:
send it to my Parents house in France and install TRD speedometer, steering wheel & gear knob, radio, speakers, leather seats, wheel refurbishment, remove HKS sticker & some body panels need to be repaint.


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

:laugh:
Wife picks up her new car next week, battleship grey Nissan Pulsar/Sentra. $10k off list! Case of not what you know but who you know, I used to work for the dealer.


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

my current cars in my stable....:laugh:
2014 gli...


92 gli currently under swap...



04 ford cobra



94 accord winter beater....


92 gli parts car


2011 wrangler the family taxi


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

rj_shiver said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_image/13153131854/" title="MR2 SW20 by Shiver_Image, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3812/13153131854_a7e5aa11fd_c.jpg" width="800" height="398" alt="MR2 SW20"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_image/13153133744/" title="MR2 SW20 by Shiver_Image, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7321/13153133744_7e36696286_c.jpg" width="800" height="598" alt="MR2 SW20"></a>
> 
> ...


Those T-tops factory?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Where are you from and what are you doing with that shell when you're done? Lol.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> Where are you from and what are you doing with that shell when you're done? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


u talkin to me? lol


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Yeah, I'm looking for a new place to house all my 1990's goodies if it's in good shape... Lol.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nash20thAE (Aug 12, 2003)

My '91 Coupe Quattro & '04 S4


Wife's '84 Cabby


Son's '00 TT


----------



## gard_96vr6 (Aug 12, 2001)

Leave these here, My DD:


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

Always loved the Coupe Quattro, and that one's a beauty. I'm just sitting here staring at it. :thumbup:



Nash20thAE said:


> My '91 Coupe Quattro & '04 S4


http://s641.photobucket.com/user/Nash91CQ/media/Coupe/Borbetcoupe006.jpg.html


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Those T-tops factory?


Yup it's factory. And since my MR2 are on the way to France I have to get another car, so I bought this thing.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_image/13650334394" title=", on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3796/13650334394_6610c90ca9_c.jpg" width="800" height="463" alt="Citroen Saxo VTR"></a>


----------



## BedBUGBoBBy (Jul 15, 2013)

. My daily turd burglar


----------



## Nash20thAE (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilHVW said:


> Always loved the Coupe Quattro, and that one's a beauty. I'm just sitting here staring at it. :thumbup:


Thanks. Saw one new back in '91. It was a car I lusted after for a long time. It's the only car I'll never, ever sell.


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> Yeah, I'm looking for a new place to house all my 1990's goodies if it's in good shape... Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


it has some light damage and rust in the back and honestly when im done pickin the parts I need ull be building a whole new car from scratch:laugh:


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

First hand-wash of the year!


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

My R in the Alps
<a href="http://s51.photobucket.com/user/Dawntherockets/media/IMG_01252_zpsb61de8bc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f370/Dawntherockets/IMG_01252_zpsb61de8bc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_01252_zpsb61de8bc.jpg"/></a>


----------



## ReflexJettaVR6 (Jul 6, 2004)

My GTI:










My Rabbit:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

RDIRTYTOO said:


> it has some light damage and rust in the back and honestly when im done pickin the parts I need ull be building a whole new car from scratch:laugh:


I have a car that needs a body, so that's not a problem, Lol. But if it's damaged too badly, oh well 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

..because it was finally nice enough outside to take it out for a spin. it has felt like eternal winter here in Toronto.



















interior needs a cleaning but no mice, rats etc got in there. Pleased.


----------



## lunari (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## therichisgood (Mar 7, 2004)

My new beast. 4wd, 6 speed, 142k miles and absolutely love it.


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

2014 GT 5.0


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't think Ive posted a pic of the Audi yet.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Hanging out before my runs at autocross today. What a great time.:thumbup:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

After a good detail 



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

My daily driver:


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)




----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

The Bug, daily 
 

The project, 76 244


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

Awyiss


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

JustFord0099 said:


>


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

EK20 said:


> Nice! :thumbup:


Yes. Very nice.


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

koidragon1980 said:


> *Saab 9-3*


Jealous. 

I've been looking for a 2007 6 speed for a while but they don't come around often.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

One from lunch yesterday.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

iamnotemo said:


> One from lunch yesterday.


Almost bought those wheels for my ST. They look great on the Si and is that a subtle drop too? 

A few from the past two weeks 

The MK1 in race mode 









...and in street mode **stretched tire flame suit on, at least my car is dual purpose  **









The ST got some bilsteins, eibachs, and team dynamics too


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

iamnotemo said:


> One from lunch yesterday.
> *BLACK 8THgen*


Looks good!

here's how my 91 sits right now ---


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Picked it up yesterday


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

RacerrRex said:


> Awyiss


----------



## vee'snuts (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

^ 'mirin


----------



## MB_Fahrer (Mar 8, 2012)

My latest addition to the fleet. 2003 GT3 CC. My guys are on their way to pick it up from Texas tonight. I should see it around 7 or 8pm tomorrow. Anticipation is killing me. The engine blew up in my 03 C2 last track day, so I figured I might as well just jump up to a cup car--I've been debating between a 996 and 997 cup for the better part of a year now. Just wasn't interested in the sequential in the 997. Maybe down the road. Maybe. 

78 hours on the engine and trans since PMNA rebuilt it last. It should last me through the season before another rebuild takes place. I may just get this one rebuilt sooner rather than later and drive the C2 (when I find a motor) for a couple events. Stay tuned for pics of the Martini livery I'm doing on it.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'merica


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

SourKrout said:


> Almost bought those wheels for my ST. They look great on the Si and is that a subtle drop too?


Thanks, ironically I was looking at Team Dynamics and these. The price swayed me for now. And yes, I've lowered it ST Coilovers.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

MB_Fahrer said:


> My latest addition to the fleet. 2003 GT3 CC. My guys are on their way to pick it up from Texas tonight. I should see it around 7 or 8pm tomorrow. Anticipation is killing me. The engine blew up in my 03 C2 last track day, so I figured I might as well just jump up to a cup car--I've been debating between a 996 and 997 cup for the better part of a year now. Just wasn't interested in the sequential in the 997. Maybe down the road. Maybe.
> 
> 78 hours on the engine and trans since PMNA rebuilt it last. It should last me through the season before another rebuild takes place. I may just get this one rebuilt sooner rather than later and drive the C2 (when I find a motor) for a couple events. Stay tuned for pics of the Martini livery I'm doing on it.


Staying tuned :beer:


----------



## vee'snuts (Sep 2, 2004)

Here's my tow truck I call it eagle thrust rescue Supurban one I picked it up from local vol. fire dept


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981 Cutlass Calais aka "gutless Cutlass" to some people because it has a 231 in it, which I will _not_ swap out. 4,105 Calaises made in 1981. 
1981 Oldsmobile Cutlass Calais by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

must. share. first fire of the LS swap...


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

deucestudios said:


> must. share. first fire of the LS swap...
> ic:


Well done sir!


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't remember if I put a pic of my e30 in here or not. I took it out this past weekend after months of hibernating in the garage.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

deucestudios said:


> must. share. first fire of the LS swap...


Gdamn it looks and sounds PISSED!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

RacerrRex said:


> Awyiss


I'm guessing you like RWD coupes...


----------



## Tamora (Aug 12, 2011)

*Couple of my car*

This should be TCL approved, Diesel, Manual, wagon.



















(Photos from when I had it detailed last summer)


----------



## Wheelwright (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Almandino (Nov 1, 2013)

TFSI, Manual, cheap


----------



## MB_Fahrer (Mar 8, 2012)

Tamora said:


> This should be TCL approved, Diesel, Manual, wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, you win the internets of the day. Holy awesome. Much want... Favorite Alfa right here--with the 3.2L of course.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

*Sv: Enough of the chit-chat, let's see YOUR car*



Tamora said:


> (Photos from when I had it detailed last summer)


That wouldn't be at Brynhildsen Autospa, would it?  Looks awesome!


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Some recent pics of some of mine, the black GTti with white hood belongs to my buddy


















I'll get better pics of the better cars when time allows for it :beer:


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

A TCL favorite 

[/URL]


----------



## monoblanco (Apr 8, 2008)

My rides:
1991 BMW 318ic MT
1999 Volvo v70 T5 MT


----------



## Dan92SLC (May 27, 1999)

Bought new six years ago, at 130k now. I try to take good care of it. Kinda sick of it but not sure that's enough of a justification to spend money


----------



## rnp614 (Aug 10, 2005)

Here's my ride as it sat this weekend.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

2000 323ci, 5 speed


----------



## dumpjet (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Chris.K (Jan 27, 2005)

Pennywise said:


>



Looks familiar


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Taken a week ago while on a day trip with my lady at Point Reyes. I think I want a new set of wheels --


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Chris.K said:


>


Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

My first car (gti), and my new-to-me X5!


2 by TheJoshTan, on Flickr


1 by TheJoshTan, on Flickr


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Time to update this

Picked up a certified pre owned 2012 GTI Autobahn



















2011 Jeep Liberty JET Edition (my partners)










And our new hobby, 2003 Rockwood Roo




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

My 98 LGT


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

I tried to put them in one shot - 2005 Mini CS, 81 300d, 03 xj8, 04xj8 (sold)



2005 Ford Tourneo




81 300d


2003 Nissan Xterra



2005 Mini CS


----------



## TurboFan (Mar 27, 2000)

Here's my 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel. Just picked it up 2 weeks ago! Love it!


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## TurboFan (Mar 27, 2000)

LFZ said:


>


Nice Z06! Looks great!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

skylark2 by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

Sold my 2004 touareg and replaced it with a 2006 Lr3 HSE. Sold my 2001 Gti vr6 and replaced it a e36 m3!


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

My new Dodge Charger SRT8:


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

The 5.Slow. Was actually a pretty damn clean car when I got it, had an Accord totalled into the back of it a month into owning it and the downward spiral of gratuitous car abuse pretty much started there. Basic bolt ons and ongoing weight reduction, I'd estimate I've taken a solid 150+ pounds out of the car in the time I've had it, and that's with a full Mach460 sound system and power options intact. Adding power is expensive, losing weight is almost always cheap or free with these cars. 









The crewbie, 7.5L/Auto 4x4. Picked it up for peanuts at the end of last summer because the price was right and I have always wanted a big Ford crew cab.


----------



## Spedracer4u (Jun 30, 2006)

981 Porsche Cayman S. 6 speed.


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

My VW Golf MK6 R 3.6 HGP bi-turbo (7 speed DSG - 745hp & 925nm & 211m/h)


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

SirHenri said:


> My VW Golf MK6 R 3.6 HGP bi-turbo (7 speed DSG - 745hp & 925nm & 211m/h)


omg..


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

LFZ said:


>


on my short list for next cars


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Subtract E90, add


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

07 335i  6AT 

:laugh:


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

SirHenri said:


> My new Dodge Charger SRT8:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

I can't remember if I've ever posted in here.

My cars, old (Outback) and new (STi):


















Wife's cars, old (Jetta) and new (GTI):


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)

TurboFan said:


> Nice Z06! Looks great!


:beer:



Juiced6 said:


> on my short list for next cars


Definietely a worthwhile experience...this is one of the only cars that I plan on keeping and passing down to my son.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

SirHenri said:


> My VW Golf MK6 R 3.6 HGP bi-turbo (7 speed DSG - 745hp & 925nm & 211m/h)


I am speechless. That thing is badass!!


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Current Daily - '97 Town Car









Project #1 - '02 Jetta









Project #2 - '67 Bus


----------



## BT85 (Oct 15, 2011)

my mkiv 1.8t gti nevarlose 😀









my old mkiii jetta 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

These are my 2 "toy" cars.

MKII Jetta, Boost + Nitrous in a VW....It's exactly as reliable as you think 









E21, bone stock save for the seats and the steering wheel.









and the cheesy vanity plate.


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

The left one :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Loving the CR-V and the yellow 981 on this page. :thumbup:


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

finally got the car ready for sale. I will miss it soo much :thumbdown:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-2002-Ba...18253ec15&item=281359412245&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

I need to stop being lazy and snap some decent pics sometime.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

The Holy Molar said:


> I need to stop being lazy and snap some decent pics sometime.


So much meat. :thumbup:


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

My new car BMW 325 E92 ´09.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

via my Note 3


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

The Sage said:


> Sold my 2004 touareg and replaced it with a 2006 Lr3 HSE. Sold my 2001 Gti vr6 and replaced it a e36 m3!


Very nice! My family has owned almost the same exact set of cars lol. I think we have identical taste.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

IMG_9600_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr

IMG_9301_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

since I've whored it out on social media, I'll dump it here as well. picked up a Thule E36 roof rack for my kayak and put it to use this weekend on a kayak river trip. really happy with the condition and fitment, but I'll probably give the metal pieces a coat of paint soon.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

I've posted on page 1 of this thread, but i don't think i've shown off the replacement for the Cabrio yet:


----------



## Nateonator (Mar 31, 2003)

2015 GTI SE 










Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some new and old pics

VIR 










NJMP










Last of my vw collection 










an old pic by sam dobbins


----------



## mikebuffer (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## vunko (Apr 25, 2014)

here's my little sh#tbox:


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

Our brand new (secret) project: 

600mm stretched and armoured to level VPAM 7


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Wow, how in the hell did you make that gradual slope in the body line up so perfect? You must have lowered it on the rear door? 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

2 weeks ago at the tint shop.


----------



## StlVDub (Aug 1, 2010)

*My 2012 GTI*


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

2012 Golf R (APR Stage 2+, Neuspeed RSe07s)










2014 CC R-Line










2012 Ariel Atom 3 (with K20Z3, 1 of 1 built)


----------



## JoeArlo (Nov 11, 2000)

Don't think I've posted since I completed my personal Dream Garage:

Triumph Bonneville










CNDYVAN Sportsmobile:










The ECTO-V: 570 RWHP w/ 3 pedals. "That's a big twinkie"


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

Even to this day, this car still looks beautiful to me

unfortunately the power train never attracted me to it, or any vw for that matter. 



>


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

My 20th and my X5


10486496_792586134308_575777037854511140_n by pdlopez85, on Flickr


Untitled by pdlopez85, on Flickr


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

jsausley said:


> 2012 Ariel Atom 3 (with K20Z3, 1 of 1 built)


Serious question...can you get these registered in the US? I've seen a couple, and none of them have had plates on them.


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Image by Richard Truesdell.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

BTM said:


> Serious question...can you get these registered in the US? I've seen a couple, and none of them have had plates on them.


Yes, as of like 2010 they are built in the US. 

TMI Autotech at VIR. They are legal in most, if not all states, under custom and/or kit car rules. Mine is road registered in North Carolina and could now be sold and delivered to any other state due to its registered VIN and serial in NC.


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

Mine:


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Just picked up today


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Here are my cars... I only post these out of boredom. 

My daily driver it's got some stuff done and is a bunch faster than it looks. The car is lots of fun.










My 58 project










My 63 ghia project










The 356


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

Need to get some better up to date pics, but here are these


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Man, this last page is DIR :thumbup:


----------



## hsproyaya (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry but this is mine


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Just agreed to purchase this beauty.


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

davidraeside said:


> Mine:


I'm jelly :thumbup:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

1.8tizzle said:


> My 20th and my X5
> 
> 
> 10486496_792586134308_575777037854511140_n by pdlopez85, on Flickr
> ...


Hey I know you!!

Passat Parking Garage by nadagti1, on Flickr


----------



## PokerMunkee (Aug 2, 2004)

2013 SHO w/ Performance Package. Stock for now, but a tune and down pipes will be installed soon to make her a mid/high 12 second yacht.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

DSC_0262 by westophervan, on Flickr


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*










Just bought this yesterday. Best pic I have lol (and probably the best one it'll take) but $300 can't go wrong!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

PokerMunkee said:


> 2013 SHO w/ Performance Package. Stock for now, but a tune and down pipes will be installed soon to make her a mid/high 12 second yacht.



Holy hell, I think the first thing you need is a good set of sport things, that looks higher than a mid-90's VR6. No, I'm not saying slam/stance it, but something needs to be done


yada yada yada, my plain ole 20th is going through a facelift:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronspics12345/14539158294" title="20140621_114839 by Ron Wroblewski, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5551/14539158294_e7ff146297_c.jpg" width="800" height="450" alt="20140621_114839"></a>


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Just agreed to purchase this beauty.


picture isn't working....


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Fastmk6GTi said:


> picture isn't working....


Fixed --and here's another for good measure. First time having a car shipped. I know it's an oddball to buy across state lines but there aren't many of these '04 SVTs w/ EAP in Comp Orange.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

87vr6 said:


> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronspics12345/14539158294" title="20140621_114839 by Ron Wroblewski, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5551/14539158294_e7ff146297_c.jpg" width="800" height="450" alt="20140621_114839"></a>


I :heart: this


----------



## EzumA7 (Feb 19, 2009)

My tornado.


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Sitting next to an original Mini for comparison's sake...


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

As it was at SCCA ProSolo down in Toledo yesterday...


----------



## pizzarrhea (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1991 Jetta GL automatic, but German built (runs and drives) - possible 283 Chevy engine swap maybe
1991 jetta by FordTorino73, on Flickr

1953 Suburban
1953 Suburban by FordTorino73, on Flickr

Hi-Cube #2, a 1989 Vandura (runs and drives)
1989 Vandura by FordTorino73, on Flickr

1966 GP
1966 Grand Prix by FordTorino73, on Flickr

1959 Apache 36 (runs and drives) with the 1948 Special Deluxe in the background
1959 Apache 36 by FordTorino73, on Flickr

7th gen Suburban #2, this time the 1969-70 model (runs and drives)
Suburban by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

Bought this a month ago. Love it


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

retro_rocket said:


> Bought this a month ago. Love it


I approve of this... my sister's boyfriend had one of these back when I was a kid. I loved riding in it... that's a nice example.


----------



## GuyInkagneto (Oct 13, 2013)

My 2014 Fiat 500L Trekking


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

davidraeside said:


> that's a nice example.


Nice example? That thing is showroom floor minty fresh. Someone took excellent care of that or did a great restore. :thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Just picked this up over the weekend. 2015 GTI Autobahn


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

GuyInkagneto said:


> My 2014 Fiat 500L Trekking


Those wheels are so played out but they don't look THAT bad


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> Just picked this up over the weekend. 2015 GTI Autobahn


Nice!

Here is an outdated example...


----------



## GuyInkagneto (Oct 13, 2013)

NadaGTI said:


> Those wheels are so played out but they don't look THAT bad


Thanks! I suppose they're rather played out on trucks (even though the majority of them I see now are rolling on KMC "XD Series" wheels), but I hardly see them on cars. The only thing I want to change on them is the star center cap. I'm hoping they're going to release some blank center caps soon, sans the chrome star, which would allow me to put some OEM Fiat caps on them.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

GuyInkagneto said:


> My 2014 Fiat 500L Trekking


You've taken the homeliest car on sale today and made it a bit more interesting, so congrats. I'd love to see what one of these looks like if made even more rugged: Rally fogs up front, an expedition-type roof rack, and some meatier tires (some of the special edition wrangler wheel/tire combos could look interesting on this). 

So what does the Trekking edition give you?


----------



## GuyInkagneto (Oct 13, 2013)

6cylVWguy said:


> You've taken the homeliest car on sale today and made it a bit more interesting, so congrats. I'd love to see what one of these looks like if made even more rugged: Rally fogs up front, an expedition-type roof rack, and some meatier tires (some of the special edition wrangler wheel/tire combos could look interesting on this).
> 
> So what does the Trekking edition give you?


Haha, thanks, I appreciate it!

The Trekking gives you a 1" higher ride height, 17 x 7 inch alloys (which I felt looked rather small, which is why I went for the 18 x 8 inch KMC's), easier to clean and more rugged cloth upholstery, a Beats sound system (that's actually produced by Alpine), more aggressive front fascia, and a dual tone interior color scheme. 

Those mods you mentioned would without a doubt look great, and I actually considered quite a few of those ideas before. But then I decided to go into this thinking "What would a more aggressive, sportier 500L be like?"


----------



## DasAuto1295 (Apr 8, 2012)

These will be going on this soon :beer:


WP_20140627 by DasAuto1295, on Flickr


merica by DasAuto1295, on Flickr


----------



## WhiteLightningMKV (Dec 2, 2008)

My 12' Passat VR6

Nothing special really, just some koni coils and a custom magnaflow exhaust.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

A few more from AutoXPix


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

My manual-swapped S6



Currently undergoing a Tial 770R 2.7T engine swap.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Mr. Rictus said:


> My manual-swapped S6
> Currently undergoing a Tial 770R 2.7T engine swap.


Coool. My buddy has a big turbo RS6 that is currently undergoing a manual swap. Manual swap all the things!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Zman86 said:


>


I approve this post.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

GuyInkagneto said:


> Haha, thanks, I appreciate it!
> 
> The Trekking gives you a 1" higher ride height, 17 x 7 inch alloys (which I felt looked rather small, which is why I went for the 18 x 8 inch KMC's), easier to clean and more rugged cloth upholstery, a Beats sound system (that's actually produced by Alpine), more aggressive front fascia, and a dual tone interior color scheme.
> 
> Those mods you mentioned would without a doubt look great, and I actually considered quite a few of those ideas before. But then I decided to go into this thinking "What would a more aggressive, sportier 500L be like?"


Nah, you definitely need to go back to the off-road theme. The shape of the 500L definitely fits the off-road theme better than the on-road performance theme. You could develop something that would be akin to Fiat's version of the Jeep Renegade Trailhawk (without the AWD!).


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Atl-Atl said:


> Coool. My buddy has a big turbo RS6 that is currently undergoing a manual swap. Manual swap all the things!


Manual swap all the things indeed!

I was considering an RS6 motor, but they seemed to temperamental for me. Good luck to your buddy!


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Doing my best on the reversed Spring Nationals course.


----------



## Marc86Golf2 (Jul 21, 2005)

my rocket ship. soo fun


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

Shortly after nailing a rock with the trailer hitch... damn big-assed car:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Slipstream said:


> Doing my best on the reversed Spring Nationals course.


How dare you. I trucked 21 hours each way to Spring Nats and it rained on me three of the four days of competition. I never got a good shot at either Tour course in the dry (we ran first heat so on both days it was drying, but never dry). I groused about it for the whole 21 hour ride home.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Its likely that this will get a lot of hate, but oh well :wave:


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Claff said:


> How dare you. I trucked 21 hours each way to Spring Nats and it rained on me three of the four days of competition. I never got a good shot at either Tour course in the dry (we ran first heat so on both days it was drying, but never dry). I groused about it for the whole 21 hour ride home.


It threatened to rain the both day at the Toledo ProSolo but never did.... Pretty sure I got 3 shades darker...


----------



## DasAuto1295 (Apr 8, 2012)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Its likely that this will get a lot of hate, but oh well :wave:


No hate from me, love it! Looks great man.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Claff said:


> How dare you. I trucked 21 hours each way to Spring Nats and it rained on me three of the four days of competition. I never got a good shot at either Tour course in the dry (we ran first heat so on both days it was drying, but never dry). I groused about it for the whole 21 hour ride home.


:laugh: 

There may not be many benefits to living in eastern Nebraska, but getting to do your points events on the Nationals site using the Nationals courses is one of them. Having a number of national champion drivers on hand to help instruct is pretty helpful too. 

Our region got to run on the south/west Spring Nats course in reverse - not the course you want to cut your SCCA teeth on, but I managed to not end up last or DNF. I consider that a win. Lol. I can't imagine trying to do that layout in the wet!


----------



## MisterBrickle (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

All these modified cars make me sad, not much to do to this thing but stock is boring.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

DasAuto1295 said:


> No hate from me, love it! Looks great man.


Same. Love a wagon.


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

lostmypassword said:


> All these modified cars make me sad, not much to do to this thing but stock is boring.


Hey, I know that neighborhood. :laugh:










Flame suit on


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Mr. Rictus said:


> Manual swap all the things indeed!
> 
> I was considering an RS6 motor, but they seemed to temperamental for me. Good luck to your buddy!


Temperamental you say? 

His car a couple months ago.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

just bought this 1989 Porsche 964 c4 coupe


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

UsernameValid said:


>


So you still sleeping in the box?


----------



## UFO007 (Apr 30, 2012)

Picked up a 2014 Audi S4 with the black optics package:


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Its likely that this will get a lot of hate, but oh well :wave:


That was close, you almost dropped your ass on that c0ck... :sly::laugh: Sorry it was just right there had to say it. 

Side note slammed wagons are the deal:thumbup:


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

dubsport87 said:


> just bought this 1989 Porsche 964 c4 coupe


Oh my


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## neilhimself (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Sweet trees bro. Where did you get them Home depot?


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

dubsport87 said:


> just bought this 1989 Porsche 964 c4 coupe


Very nice! If no secret i would like to know for which amount this kind of cars are on sale in US, thank you!


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

Son's ("Monte Carlo" Edition) and my "HGP 3.6 twin-turbo - Beast"


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

My first car and how it used to look. (I still have it, but completely stock now.)


My GTI by TheJoshTan, on Flickr


GTI by TheJoshTan, on Flickr


The old M3. I miss this car sometimes

M3 E36 by TheJoshTan, on Flickr


@ Paramount Ranch by TheJoshTan, on Flickr

And the "new" car.

1 by TheJoshTan, on Flickr


----------



## mtompkins (May 29, 2014)

Some of these cars are gorgeous. Quite an eclectic mix too.


----------



## codeblack (Feb 14, 2008)

Recently lowered and the first shot of the new BBS RK II's mounted. The Audi behind my Jetta is my friends S4.


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## teejtiu (Feb 19, 2010)

Traded the GTI for an F150 Supercrew FX4 Ecoboost. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

My friends BLACK SERIES (unfortunaltly slower than my HGP Golf)!


----------



## WhistlerYOW (Oct 15, 2004)

retro_rocket said:


> Bought this a month ago. Love it


Can I borrow whatever time machine you used to go back to 1985 and buy that?


----------



## bora.the.explora (Feb 14, 2005)

Snapseed-14 by nes☆, on Flickr


----------



## monsda (May 18, 2012)

Just picked this up from the dealer yesterday, so don't have any of my own pictures yet:


----------



## chrismkay3 (Jan 16, 2008)

Picked this up this morning










2007 cayman s, it is extremely awesome and I am in love.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

WhistlerYOW said:


> Can I borrow whatever time machine you used to go back to 1985 and buy that?


If it means bringing more of them back, be my guest


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Did some more finagling and this is where I ended up. I'm happy with it.

Untitled by rdubya146, on Flickr

Completely unedited smartphone picture btw, really impressed with this camera.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

newest addition. 63 corvair monza 900 convertible

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14451580700" title="63 corvair 020 by tim wilson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3917/14451580700_f79c230a7e_b.jpg" width="1024" height="680" alt="63 corvair 020"></a>


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

IB4 Lower it :laugh:


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

Two more from autox. No action shots though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Current project car. Looks different now (suspension, updated lighting, etc.), but this is my favorite pic:


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Taco_Bell (Dec 17, 2009)

:cringe:

2011 SE-R Spec V.


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

besides the rear fender, it sounds good


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

MKV Aaron said:


> besides the rear fender, it sounds good


lol whats wrong with the rear fender


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

the_master said:


>


Car is beautiful, your music choice in my opinion however is garbage. To each his own. I always say it's not a mustang unless you can hear it.


----------



## Dan37tz (Jul 14, 2014)

My 2011 IS350


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

JWishnok said:


> Car is beautiful, your music choice in my opinion however is garbage. To each his own. I always say it's not a mustang unless you can hear it.


thanks i guess LOL

that was satellite radio by the way, was just on the rap station


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

the_master said:


> lol whats wrong with the rear fender


He's talking about the damaged fender from being too low.


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

CRacer21 said:


> He's talking about the damaged fender from being too low.


i really have no idea what you people are talking about

some kind of stance joke that a muscle car doesnt scrape... yeah im out


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Dan37tz said:


> My 2011 IS350


Looks good! :thumbup:

What wheels are those?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Marc86Golf2 said:


> my rocket ship. soo fun


Always liked the Mazdaspeed Protege and MP3. They're a very handsome looking sport compact. It's just so hard to find one that isn't overpriced and/or totally used up.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

the_master said:


> i really have no idea what you people are talking about
> 
> some kind of stance joke that a muscle car doesnt scrape... yeah im out


no...

The rear fender looks like it is bent or rippled right at 10-11 o'clock from the tire coming into contact with it. Maybe it's just a weird reflection but my first thought was bent fender as well.


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Got out of the TDI and into an S4. Missed having a stick.... now I miss not getting **** fuel economy..... Already took it on a 2500 mile road trip and other than the fuel, it handled us three grown men really well. 4th gear pulls from 60-90 are a lot of fun


----------



## Taco_Bell (Dec 17, 2009)

PsychoVolvo said:


> no...
> 
> The rear fender looks like it is bent or rippled right at 10-11 o'clock from the tire coming into contact with it. Maybe it's just a weird reflection but my first thought was bent fender as well.


Correct. It's actually a fender roll gone bad. You should see the other side... 

It will be getting some much needed bodywork within the next couple weeks to correct that mistake. 

Anyway, I don't know what it is about this car, I just can't get into it. I'm actually decently satisfied with the power, but the God damn thing is just SO cheap feeling. 

It's kind of a love hate thing with it.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

freedomgli said:


> Looks good! :thumbup:
> 
> What wheels are those?


Believe those are the first F-Sport wheels available for the IS in 2009.


----------



## DasAuto1295 (Apr 8, 2012)

Taco_Bell said:


> Anyway, I don't know what it is about this car, I just can't get into it. I'm actually decently satisfied with the power, but the God damn thing is just SO cheap feeling.
> 
> It's kind of a love hate thing with it.


My buddy has an 08 spec-v and he feels exactly the same about his. He says he recognizes yours from the forum actually, he's Chi-Town Spec-V on the b16 forum.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Pennywise said:


>


How very Kanjo of you! :thumbup:


----------



## Taco_Bell (Dec 17, 2009)

DasAuto1295 said:


> My buddy has an 08 spec-v and he feels exactly the same about his. He says he recognizes yours from the forum actually, he's Chi-Town Spec-V on the b16 forum.


Haha right on dude! Yeah I know his car, one of the few on that forum that actually looks decent. 

I think half of my issue is that the Nissan community just sucks. Except for the very occasional person with a brain cell, it's a bunch of Walmart mods, bright orange spray paint, and tasteless garbage.


----------



## Marc86Golf2 (Jul 21, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> Always liked the Mazdaspeed Protege and MP3. They're a very handsome looking sport compact. It's just so hard to find one that isn't overpriced and/or totally used up.



thanks! car is fully built with a gt28rs..only 118k miles all original and all power options with a/c..nothing like spanking evo's n srt's with my a/c on 

great thread


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's my favorite vehicle:


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

PsychoVolvo said:


> no...
> 
> The rear fender looks like it is bent or rippled right at 10-11 o'clock from the tire coming into contact with it. Maybe it's just a weird reflection but my first thought was bent fender as well.


Haha no... fender is perfect and the car is freshly detailed maybe thats why.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

my wife's car










my car









but i'll be honest, we drive the fiat most the time.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

my latest purchase with the older car in the background. both cars we kind of dirty at the moment due to incessant rain.


----------



## g34343greg (Jan 9, 2014)

the_master said:


> Haha no... fender is perfect and the car is freshly detailed maybe thats why.


dude, they're not talking about your car.
They're referring to the blue Sentra above you that does indeed have a damaged rear fender. The owner just confirmed this.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

the_master said:


> Haha no... fender is perfect and the car is freshly detailed maybe thats why.


Dude, you are an IDIOT. They are clearly talking about the Sentra that is slammed and has a bent rear fender. 

Wow. Log off. Shoulda done that when you said "i'm out" earlier. :screwy:


----------



## Taco_Bell (Dec 17, 2009)

KC Jazz said:


> Dude, you are an IDIOT. They are clearly talking about the Sentra that is slammed and has a bent rear fender.
> 
> Wow. Log off. Shoulda done that when you said "i'm out" earlier. :screwy:


Glad I wasn't the only one saying wtf here...


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)




----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

KC Jazz said:


> Dude, you are an IDIOT. They are clearly talking about the Sentra that is slammed and has a bent rear fender.
> 
> Wow. Log off. Shoulda done that when you said "i'm out" earlier. :screwy:


lol relax man

he said besides the rear fender it sounds good, and i had posted a video of the sound

my mistake


----------



## Darius Ticklerod (Oct 28, 2009)

the_master said:


> lol relax man
> 
> he said besides the rear fender it sounds good, and i had posted a video of the sound
> 
> my mistake


my dude has a pretty legitimate point here. who in the poop types "sounds" when they are referring to their opinion on the appearance of a vehicle depicted in a photograph.


----------



## manny1337 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cars by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

1985Jetta. Some times I do not understand you, but most the time I just think you are my kind of guy. We should be friends... (my 3rd acre with currently 6 cars on it is more than enough to bug my neighbors though)


----------



## DasAuto1295 (Apr 8, 2012)

Taco_Bell said:


> Haha right on dude! Yeah I know his car, one of the few on that forum that actually looks decent.
> 
> I think half of my issue is that the Nissan community just sucks. Except for the very occasional person with a brain cell, it's a bunch of Walmart mods, bright orange spray paint, and tasteless garbage.


Very true, unfortunately. Its sad that the Sentra forums have "build threads" for 2.0 automatic base sentras completely raped with plastidip and thats all.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

My latest pile of trash:









It's a turbodiesel!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

thatdirtykid said:


> 1985Jetta. Some times I do not understand you, but most the time I just think you are my kind of guy. We should be friends... (my 3rd acre with currently 6 cars on it is more than enough to bug my neighbors though)


Not too many cars in the yard anymore, but my neighbors approve of them anyway :thumbup:


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

Wife's ABARTH and my SRT8


----------



## zoglog (Apr 1, 2014)

dat ass!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

manny1337 said:


>


your wheels are installed in different directions.


----------



## chamster (Aug 21, 2009)

My 2 rides


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

chamster said:


> My 2 rides


lol, i see what you did there


----------



## caragon (Jan 21, 2003)

Aside from my Vw's I have this 2005 Mazda 3 SP23. It's a fun car to drive and just love the shape of these cars. 
Hope you like it.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## bahasad (Mar 18, 2011)

2014 F30: 



and with my E90:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

zoglog said:


> dat ass!


Indeed. My neighbor owns this one. 












Here is the Baja, should be back in action soon..










and the other two.











The small print giveth and the big print taketh away.


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

Ran up to Delaware for a small show for a studio's 3 year anniversary.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## nicetry (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## JackJoachim (Jun 30, 2012)

RocknRolla said:


>


Looks great man. Any go fast bits?


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

nicetry said:


> 11 S5, 04 S4 Avant, 02 996TT


That is...enviable :thumbup:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

RocknRolla said:


> matchstick GTI


saw that on reddit. thing is unbelievably clean. :thumbup:


----------



## Aperture (Jun 26, 2006)

My 2003 540i 6-speed M-Sport. Picked it up in Los Angeles back in March at 75,000 miles and drove it back to Michigan. I've spent the past couple months going through and replacing worn parts and doing all of the servicing the previous owner claimed to have done. I'm in it for more than I planned, but I've been enjoying the process as it's the first time I've done my own wrenching. It's also a blast to drive as a daily. I'll take proper pics of it and the C4S later this summer once I have them both to my standards. 














































All of the suspension components have been replaced and now I'm just waiting for the Bilstein B14 PSS kit to arrive this week and she'll be at a proper height. 

Garage:


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

JackJoachim said:


> Looks great man. Any go fast bits?


Thanks. Besides a 42DD exhaust, not much really. I plan on it though. 



n0rdicalex. said:


> saw that on reddit. thing is unbelievably clean. :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

zoglog said:


> dat ass!


I applaud you gents snatching up 540i/6s and "restoring them." I hope someday I can take a clean one off of your hands before they are all clapped out beaters with ebay angel eyes and falling apart. Keep fighting the good fight! :beer:


----------



## stevenvr6 (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## drewski944 (Sep 19, 2012)

Here's a pic of my MKV Rabbit.


----------



## Abtitude (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

stevenvr6 said:


>


Why doesn't this look good on a MK6 but it looks great on a MK4?

I really want to take my car wider, but I'm so scared it'll be fugly.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

stevenvr6 said:


>


That looks really good! :thumbup:


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Summer
















Winter


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

EK20 said:


> That looks really good! :thumbup:


Holy ****. You're alive?


I need to take some real pictures of this thing.


----------



## stevenvr6 (Jul 25, 2004)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Why doesn't this look good on a MK6 but it looks great on a MK4?
> 
> I really want to take my car wider, but I'm so scared it'll be fugly.


Well, I don't know but to me it is like cars have to reach a certain age until they appeal to me. And I could imagine to do some flares on a MK6 if the color choice was right. I think you would have to find some more refined/classy flares that go with the modern style of a MK6. Or you wait until the car gets to that age at which you will be forgiven or even liked for putting on rugged style flares. I know that 10 years ago TCL would have killed me for putting these on the R.
Though I wouldn't have put them on if it wasn't needed.



EK20 said:


> That looks really good! :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Inb4 4x4 wheel gap, ugly color & wheels :laugh::vampire:


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Inb4 4x4 wheel gap, ugly color & wheels :laugh::vampire:


Well, you won't see me complaining. Pics of the interior?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm not wild about the wheels, but they might grow on me eventually.


----------



## Josh84 (Feb 9, 2014)

My APR tuned Stage 3 Scirocco R


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

I will just leave my sorority girl Jeep here :wave:


----------



## PCs & Petroleum (Oct 8, 2007)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Inb4 4x4 wheel gap, ugly color & wheels :laugh::vampire:



I find this to be pretty attractive in that photo. I'm not sure i'd buy one, but it looks good to me. I wish Honda would put a motor I'm interested in that car.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Ross1013 said:


> Well, you won't see me complaining. Pics of the interior?


Not mine. Found it on google for you.:laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

ColinAndrews said:


> I find this to be pretty attractive in that photo. I'm not sure i'd buy one, but it looks good to me. I wish Honda would put a motor I'm interested in that car.


Next gen Si might get detuned Type R engine. 



EK20 said:


> I'm not wild about the wheels, but they might grow on me eventually.


They look a lot better on a lowered car.:thumbup:


----------



## TurboFan (Mar 27, 2000)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Inb4 4x4 wheel gap, ugly color & wheels :laugh::vampire:


Nice! Love the orange, that's the first good picture I've seen of that color.



Ef1Fitty said:


> I will just leave my sorority girl Jeep here :wave:


Your Liberty looks sharp. Not usually a fan, but looks great in that pic! Any more to share?


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)

Sunny day today, pulled out the CGT:


----------



## ThomV (Mar 27, 2010)

Josh84 said:


> My APR tuned Stage 3 Scirocco R


What a great looking car. :heart:


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

My totally ruined ST








[/url]Untitled by coneklr, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## rbtz (Mar 19, 2013)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Inb4 4x4 wheel gap, ugly color & wheels :laugh::vampire:


Wow haven't seen that color before thing looks great, agree a very slight drop would definitely help but very nice


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Josh84 said:


> My APR tuned Stage 3 Scirocco R


I hate you. You have a better toy than I do --I'm jealous.


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

*FV-QR*

I like how people are going crazy over an orange civic and a fwd VW hatch, and there's a Carrera GT posted on the page :laugh:

Getting a ride in one on a closed airfield was one of the most fun experiences I've ever had around cars. They are properly insane.


----------



## ThomV (Mar 27, 2010)

UsernameValid said:


> I like how people are going crazy over an orange civic and a fwd VW hatch, and there's a Carrera GT posted on the page :laugh:
> 
> Getting a ride in one on a closed airfield was one of the most fun experiences I've ever had around cars. They are properly insane.


Because the Scirocco R looks crazy good and can't be had in the US so people jizz over it. The Carrera GT is a dream car and that's a given. The Civic...unusual color I guess.


----------



## rbtz (Mar 19, 2013)

UsernameValid said:


> I like how people are going crazy over an orange civic and a fwd VW hatch, and there's a Carrera GT posted on the page :laugh:


Actually was shocked that I liked a civic enough to comment, the CGT doesn't need any assistance, it speaks for itself. :thumbup:


----------



## Gdubb (Apr 16, 2007)

His and Hers


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## so.cal.sparky (Nov 9, 2006)

my 87 golf with a onepointeightneverlose. 
no stance no stupid camber just meat and corect fitting wheels


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Inb4 4x4 wheel gap, ugly color & wheels :laugh::vampire:


Cool car. 

Just dont be a douchebag civic owner that always tries to act hard on the road.



Gdubb said:


> His and Hers Passats


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

ThomV said:


> Because the Scirocco R looks crazy good and can't be had in the US so people jizz over it. The Carrera GT is a dream car and that's a given. The Civic...unusual color I guess.


Cause I COULD buy the Rocco if it was here --no way am I lusting over things I'll never own with my academia salary. That's a recipe for unhappiness.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Since the last orange Civic went over a little better than I expected:


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

So disregard the ****ty cell pictures on the last page.

A buddy of mine detailed my field-find 1990 Golf Country last night to some amazing results.


Untitled by Jett Daley, on Flickr







[/url]Untitled by Jett Daley, on Flickr[/IMG]
Untitled by Jett Daley, on Flickr

Really hard to tell this is 24yo paint, with 300k on it.


----------



## chamster (Aug 21, 2009)

Washed it...almost forgot what candy white looked like.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

chamster said:


> Washed it...almost forgot what candy white looked like.


Wait a minute! Your MK6 still had paint?

Mine is almost all gone 

but seriously, MK6 paint chips if you look at it funny.


----------



## makasay (Apr 19, 2013)

Ross1013 said:


> Since the last orange Civic went over a little better than I expected:


I've said it before and I'll say it again. NICE color! 

All the Si's I see around here are black.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

LABrit said:


> Sunny day today, pulled out the CGT:


Jesus that driveway is like my wet dream. What do you do for a living!? These cars in London, would be astronomically expensive to buy and insure. I mean they would be expensive over here in North America. But if I saw these cars over here, I would just assume it was some hillbilly who found an oil reserve in his back yard, or a reality TV star. :/


----------



## chamster (Aug 21, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Wait a minute! Your MK6 still had paint?
> 
> Mine is almost all gone
> 
> but seriously, MK6 paint chips if you look at it funny.


Well, mine is a special case. My car got rear ended and pushed into another car when It was a few months old. The shop I took it to used pretty good Glasurit paint for basically everything except roof, doors and rear quarter panels. I have 2 medium chips and a few tiny nicks so not bad. Then again I only have 33k miles.


----------



## franciscomk3 (Feb 27, 2012)

nice civics!


Heres my GTI during and after a detail:


----------



## GASMAN664 (Apr 10, 2011)

Golf R and the baby mobile:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auslo (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

the shoebox:



















the 135i:


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

nice Cars but I thought Scott La Rock was dead? :laugh:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

VMPhil said:


> nice Cars but I thought Scott La Rock was dead? :laugh:


hah! 



Posted Via TapFromGrave App for Deadsource


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

UsernameValid said:


>


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)

G60 Carat said:


> Jesus that driveway is like my wet dream. What do you do for a living!? These cars in London, would be astronomically expensive to buy and insure. I mean they would be expensive over here in North America. But if I saw these cars over here, I would just assume it was some hillbilly who found an oil reserve in his back yard, or a reality TV star. :/


Spidermonkey Breeder.

Pic from Sunday:


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

Aperture said:


> Garage:


your garage is perfect. :beer: love the house too!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

LABrit said:


> Spidermonkey Breeder.


Breeding monkies pays like running a drug empire? I wouldn't have expected that.

Learned something new today.


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

My Passat in the body shop. Someone took out the whole side of the car while it was parked. Awesome thing to come back to your car to see.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

LABrit said:


> Spidermonkey Breeder.
> 
> Pic from Sunday:


I'd love to hear one of those in a parking garage!


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

UsernameValid said:


> So disregard the ****ty cell pictures on the last page.
> 
> A buddy of mine detailed my field-find 1990 Golf Country last night to some amazing results.
> 
> Really hard to tell this is 24yo paint, with 300k on it.


Where did you field-find this thing? Someone I knew imported one almost exactly like that, but I haven't spoken to him in a while and have no idea what he did with it.


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

LABrit said:


> Spidermonkey Breeder.
> 
> Pic from Sunday:


Pic request with Bagel


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

JoeArlo said:


> Don't think I've posted since I completed my personal Dream Garage:
> 
> CNDYVAN Sportsmobile:


I love it! legs and all!!


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)

Infiniti said:


> Pic request with Bagel


Check my started threads.


----------



## Aperture (Jun 26, 2006)

15degreeGTI said:


> your garage is perfect. :beer: love the house too!


Thanks! Now that I've been doing my own wrenching I really want to epoxy the floors and paint the walls, but there just isn't time or money at this point. There's also a 2009 Jetta Sportwagon that sits outside with about 100k on it. Hopefully sometime late next year the Jetta and 328i will be replaced with a CPO Macan S.

Installed Bilstein PSS coilovers on my 2003 540i/6/M-Sport over the weekend.

After replacing every front and rear suspension component (control arms, bushings, sways, etc), engine and trans mounts, gaskets, spark plugs, headlight adjusters, etc., I was confident that the car was healthy enough to start doing some minor mods. I wanted a lower ride height, but just springs wouldn’t cut it since the stock shocks/struts had 83k miles on them. After looking at both the Koni Yellow + H&R springs combo and the Bilstein PSS coilovers, I decided the PSS’s height adjustability was more important to me than the Koni’s damping as this is my year-round daily driver. This will allow me to keep it low in the summer and closer to stock height in the winter. 

Huge improvement in ride and handling confidence at highway speeds. A bit stiff around town but I’ve read it breaks in a bit after the first 1000 miles. Still tweaking height and spacing so it doesn't rub like a twelve-year-old in the shower, but loving it so far. 

The mysterious E39 front-end knock is still present after changing just about every part except for the wheel carriers themselves, so myself and my wallet have given up on that battle. 

My only issue during the install is that the allen sockets that hold the center piston rod while tightening the top nuts are very soft and strip extremely easily. From what I’ve seen online this is a common problem.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Clean E39 is clean.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Aperture said:


> Hopefully sometime late next year the Jetta and 328i will be replaced with a CPO Macan S.


There are already Macans available as CPO? Time flies! I better not tell my wife, though. 

Love everything about that 540i. The M Parallels have always been my favorite wheels for that chassis.


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

slowhatch said:


>


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

here's one of mine, not much compared to other cars here but I love her


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

Intalex said:


> Where did you field-find this thing? Someone I knew imported one almost exactly like that, but I haven't spoken to him in a while and have no idea what he did with it.


Winnipeg, Manitoba. Belonged to Stacman for a very short time. (Used to have 72 Scamp and one of the first Fiat 500s, posted here often) :thumbup:


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/user/Dmytro_/media/g9r/17F28B9D-978E-461B-A210-165BEDCE2DBB_zps0u9kocav.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d81/Dmytro_/g9r/17F28B9D-978E-461B-A210-165BEDCE2DBB_zps0u9kocav.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 17F28B9D-978E-461B-A210-165BEDCE2DBB_zps0u9kocav.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Out of the barn for the first time in a year, had it's first test drive in 12 years. Washed and ready to be appraised this evening...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I love Bel-airs. Nice!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

mounted these on my daily as a favor for my old shop. gonna have them take pictures and probably sell them after --


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Pennywise said:


> mounted these on my daily as a favor for my old shop. gonna have them take pictures and probably sell them after --


Wow, that looks awesome.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

dubbin'0n15s said:


>


Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

The only pic I can find right now. We have thus moved on from each other.


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

TT 3.2 









S4 4.2


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Pennywise said:


> mounted these on my daily as a favor for my old shop. gonna have them take pictures and probably sell them after


What are these? I prefer them over the RPF1s. :thumbup:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross1013 said:


> Wow, that looks awesome.





The Holy Molar said:


> What are these? I prefer them over the RPF1s. :thumbup:


They're actually Rota DPT's (CE28 replicas). Specs are 17x9, +35et, wrapped in 225/45/17 Hankook V12's


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

EL_3grab said:


>


That'll get branded as a Ram Dakota if VW buys Chrysler...


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

Today at Avenue des Champs-Élysées in Paris


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

She had 4 miles on her on that point
At 6k miles? I regret nothing, such a great car.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Claff said:


>


Spec Miata FTW. Ever race with Joey Atterbury?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

SirHenri said:


> Today at Avenue des Champs-Élysées in Paris


Holy doubletake on location with the Mustang in the back too. Epic pic. :thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Pennywise said:


> mounted these on my daily as a favor for my old shop. gonna have them take pictures and probably sell them after --


Looking good.:thumbup:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Picked this up 2 months ago!!!


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

REDGLI2012 said:


> here's one of mine, not much compared to other cars here but I love her


This is damn nice. Minus the gold emblem. But to each their own. :beer:


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

Mine a couple of hours ago.
Coilovers tomorrow.


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

The new ride - 










It's an '87 930 with 51,xxx miles. All original and quite an incredible driver. Got lucky with this one! Brought it to my parents place in an attempt to make my dad a Porsche fan. Maybe next time..


----------



## UFO007 (Apr 30, 2012)

This isn't the fastest or best handling car I've ever owned but I can honestly say that I'm totally in love with my 2014 Black Edition Prestige S4.


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

My Rust-J and new to me mk1 gti. I avoid bumps with one and aim for them in the other


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

From autocross yesterday


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

patrikman said:


> Holy doubletake on location with the Mustang in the back too. Epic pic. :thumbup:


Thank you! 

Some more for you:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Through on a Legacy GT wagon suspension over the weekend.


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

UFO007 said:


> This isn't the fastest or best handling car I've ever owned but I can honestly say that I'm totally in love with my 2014 Black Edition Prestige S4.


The contrast with the white looks fantastic.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Cassetrop said:


> Mine a couple of hours ago.
> Coilovers tomorrow.





Gates311 said:


> The new ride -
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Heffernan said:


> Through on a Legacy GT wagon suspension over the weekend.


:heart: all of this


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)

Gates311 said:


> The new ride -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, welcome to the club!


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Gates311 said:


> Evo Xs


More than one? *golfclap*



LABrit said:


> welcome to the club!


Dude you are in a club of one. I mean that in a nice way


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

My swedish sh!t buckets:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/spencerdahl/9908905653" title="Copy 3 by Spencer Dahl, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7320/9908905653_3771fe813d_c.jpg" width="800" height="441" alt="Copy 3"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9665025975" title="Turbo-x Drive by Jordan Melville, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3794/9665025975_5ef79043e6_c.jpg" width="800" height="495" alt="Turbo-x Drive"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9609535634" title="DSC_0260-2 by Jordan Melville, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3786/9609535634_daf9c87200_c.jpg" width="521" height="800" alt="DSC_0260-2"></a>​


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

REDGLI2012 said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


Thanks:thumbup:

Some more whoring;


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

bizybyker said:


> Spec Miata FTW. Ever race with Joey Atterbury?


Not Spec Miata, but autocross Miata. I'm too cheap/old/wimpy to do real racing.

In before "seriously, trailering a street tire autocross car?"


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Wheels on but need spacers bad


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Gates311 said:


> It's an '87 930 with 51,xxx miles. All original and quite an incredible driver. Got lucky with this one! Brought it to my parents place in an attempt to make my dad a Porsche fan. Maybe next time..


Im being completely serious, WTF is wrong with your dad?




Ross1013 said:


> More than one? *golfclap*


You obviously don't know what Gates311 does for his day job. His first name is Ryan. http://www.311rs.com


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

DSC_0281 by westophervan, on Flickr


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

Added a new daily to the driveway a few months ago.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Love 968s


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

NadaGTI said:


> Wheels on but need spacers bad


Those look great. :thumbup:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

EK20 said:


> Those look great.


Thanks. They aren't stretched and poking too much so no love </3


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Old and Older(new)











and with my WRX wheels swapped on.











'99 Outback 5MT with 74k miles. Rust free too :beer:


----------



## jedy617 (May 13, 2012)

My new Dinan S2 M3!


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

jedy617 said:


> My new Dinan S2 M3!


Very nice!


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)




----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Quick Pic


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

MatchStick said:


> Beautiful WRX !!! Nice purchase :thumbup:


----------



## wisky (Aug 23, 2008)

My W210 E55, such an excellent well balanced daily driver. KW V2 coilovers replaces the oem suspension. +Speedline wheels. No other mods.









My 06 F430 F1.. all stock except OEM Scuderia wheels.


----------



## jedy617 (May 13, 2012)

Cassetrop said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

On the right


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

So here's a pic of pretty much how I want it for now:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

UsernameValid said:


> Brought the Country to its first VW show, and then off-roaded it for the first time.


Get 'er dirty! (Here's a local's Country for a chuckle.)


----------



## gard_96vr6 (Aug 12, 2001)

:beer:


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

Cassetrop said:


> So here's a pic of pretty much how I want it for now:


Thats a great photo and a good looking car :thumbup:


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

wisky said:


> My W210 E55, such an excellent well balanced daily driver. KW V2 coilovers replaces the oem suspension. +Speedline wheels. No other mods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, more pics of the E55 plz.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

walking back to my car after the Tudor race at Indy:


----------



## romanoodles1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Got it this month


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Excellent color choice! :thumbup:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

EL_3grab said:


>


Nice fat tire setup, but won't those rub?


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## gdv350ss (May 11, 2004)

*76 - 280Z Rebello 3.1 Stroker*


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

G60 Carat said:


> Get 'er dirty! (Here's a local's Country for a chuckle.)


ATV wheels :facepalm:


----------



## Nik.moretto (May 22, 2013)

this










and this


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Which one?  Here they all are lined up in the drive.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Aonarch said:


>


I wouldn't have thought of you as a bear, you seem more like a twink...:heart:


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

hognhominy said:


> I wouldn't have thought of you as a bear, you seem more like a twink...:heart:


Come on meow. Post that damn 8 series..


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

hognhominy said:


> I wouldn't have thought of you as a bear, you seem more like a twink...:heart:


#twinkslayer



AlBeezy36 said:


> Come on meow. Post that damn 8 series..


^ This


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Just got it back. After driving my 2.slow jetta for three weeks, it feels great to have torque again!


----------



## chamster (Aug 21, 2009)

yeayeayea said:


>


Bump for one classy ride. Still best looking sedan ever made. :thumbup:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Lovely M5!! If I ever sell my sterling 03, it will only be to buy an alpine/caramel car.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

RVAE34 said:


> Which one?  Here they all are lined up in the drive.


I'm not skeeting, it's just freaking hot!

...alright. I skeeted.

--Macklemore.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

AlBeezy36 said:


> Come on meow. Post that damn 8 series..


Waiting on CBP, BMWNA, and my shipper. If I have to wait, so do you...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

yeayeayea said:


>


Now that is one beautiful M5.


----------



## magnetron (Jun 2, 2013)

*6n GTI track ready. 6n2 GTI Engine*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....8_10152265887928985_2813280583903741653_n.jpg


----------



## magnetron (Jun 2, 2013)

*6n GTI track ready. 6n2 GTI Engine*


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

magnetron said:


>


Is that what's his name again's old car?
The Dutch guy who now races a Mk4 R32?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> ATV wheels :facepalm:


Well seriously knobby tires are a tricky thing to find in a size that fits a Golf Country. 

But generally I don't question his know how (nor is he really the kind of guy that would check if something is Vortex approved) since he is the CW part of CWS Tuning and kinda legendary around these parts. He's been responsible for many a wild VW build. Including this bad boy.


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

G60 Carat said:


> Well seriously knobby tires are a tricky thing to find in a size that fits a Golf Country.
> 
> But generally I don't question his know how (nor is really the kind of guy that would check if something is Vortex approved) since he is the CW part of CWS Tuning and kinda legendary around these parts. He's been responsible for many a wild VW build.


Don't get me wrong, its a bad ass rig.


----------



## dos (Jul 5, 2009)

Quick dirty pic;








:beer:


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Mmm, waffle..


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

My former German military owned Volkswagen DoKa:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

My 02 LS430 CL


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14938456511" title="slamming the vert 015 by tim wilson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5558/14938456511_06d943e638_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="slamming the vert 015"></a>


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

freedo84gti said:


> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14938456511" title="slamming the vert 015 by tim wilson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5558/14938456511_06d943e638_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="slamming the vert 015"></a>


Classic 


www.TopFear.de


----------



## G-TEE-I (May 1, 2007)

my 2014 STi


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Over the weekend at a 2 day autoX at Oscoda MI:


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

Awesome. Which black is yours LABrit? There's something so right about black cars.. Here's the 930 during lunch the other day..kinda head over heels for this one!


930 | 1987 Porsche 911 Turbo by Gates311, on Flickr


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

I just love this thing more and more every time I drive it. 

Outback Side_1 by CaleDeRoo, on Flickr


----------



## Lankyleo (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## yurikaze (Jul 7, 2006)

My 60-mile a day, 3rd owner 109k original mile daily driver. With working AirCon!


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

LABrit said:


> Baller ass Carrera GT


Bagel pic and sound clip are required.


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

bizybyker said:


> Bagel pic and sound clip are required.


lol at bagel, its called a spoon pic, why? cause we all have spoons in the house

also the car is his :thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

UsernameValid said:


>


Love it!


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

I see your Mk2 and erm.. raise it


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## mrksingh (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Taco_Bell (Dec 17, 2009)

Changed the wheels on my Sentra. I still want to sell it or trade it off, but it's slightly less offensive looking now.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

eiriksmil said:


> I see your Mk2 and erm.. raise it


Older German box-mobiles are the only vehicles I like that style of wheel on. They feel out of place on newer cars.


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

X5 by pdlopez85, on Flickr


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Aperture (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

UsernameValid said:


> you new here?
> 
> we use bagels.
> 
> now, fcuk off


lol at thinking original and unique by using bagels

nice golf :thumbup:


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

hrama803 said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

1.8tizzle said:


> X5 by pdlopez85, on Flickr


Not selling it?


----------



## Corey_pnw (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

eiriksmil said:


> I see your Mk2 and erm.. raise it


Gimme your mahles. My S1 needs new wheels.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Taco_Bell said:


> Changed the wheels on my Sentra. I still want to sell it or trade it off, but it's slightly less offensive looking now.


Does it chirp in 3rd?:laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

G-TEE-I said:


> my 2014 STi


Clean STI you got there Sir.:thumbup:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

The "new" daily


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

mrksingh said:


>


As soon as I looked at this, I said that looks like Calgary! Then I checked under you name. :thumbup:

Cougar Stone? West Springs?


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

eiriksmil said:


> I see your Mk2 and erm.. raise it


great example of a MK2. :thumbup:


----------



## mrksingh (Jan 4, 2011)

G60 Carat said:


> As soon as I looked at this, I said that looks like Calgary! Then I checked under you name. :thumbup:
> 
> Cougar Stone? West Springs?


Lol it is funny how recognizable Calgary really is! Most of the newer neighbourhoods look pretty similar, but I live up in the NW.


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)




----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

dromanbujak600 said:


> Beautiful WRX !!! Nice purchase :thumbup:


TY :thumbup:


----------



## mrksingh (Jan 4, 2011)

LieutenantShinySides said:


>


This E39 is beautiful, more pics?


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

Thanks. I just have cell phone pics.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

PsychoVolvo said:


> My 02 LS430 CL


Care to share anymore info? Like how long have you had it, and what makes you like it? I'd love to know. Perfect example you have. Love these cars. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## A.LACK (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## mrksingh (Jan 4, 2011)

^^ Iron man theme wrap? :laugh:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

LieutenantShinySides said:


> Thanks. I just have cell phone pics.


Love everything but those Depo headlights. Please put the OEM Hella's back on it! Your car is spectacular otherwise. I have had my 03 Sterling M5 for only about 2 months but the color is really growing on me. My intention was to flip it but now it's my DD


----------



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

Pretty much stock. Coming from a modded evo 8 RS, the performance isn't that impressive. I'm eyeballing an AA stage 3 kit which might bring it to >700hp, but we'll see.


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

Intalex said:


>


thats pretty sick :thumbup:


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

RVAE34 said:


> Love everything but those Depo headlights. Please put the OEM Hella's back on it! Your car is spectacular otherwise. I have had my 03 Sterling M5 for only about 2 months but the color is really growing on me. My intention was to flip it but now it's my DD


Thank you. The car was bought and spent its entire life in Palm Springs so there were some cosmetic issues with it when I bought it. The worst one being the headlights. I tried to resore them but had no luck. After replacing every sun dried part except the headlights I was left with a disappointed feeling everytime I looked at the front of my car. I bought the DEPO lights as a temporary fix while I mustered up the guts to buy a euro set. Still mustering up those guts...

Also, please do not get rid of your car if you don't have to. I did some research recently and out of the 9,992 e39 M5's imported to North America, only 249 were Sterling Gray with Schwartz Black sport interior. :thumbup:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Buickboy92 said:


> Care to share anymore info? Like how long have you had it, and what makes you like it? I'd love to know. Perfect example you have. Love these cars. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks! I just graduated college and this is my first car purchase all on my own. I have owned it for about two weeks now and love it. I've wanted an LS for about six years but never went through with it due to the expense of going to school and the fact that I was in a city with terrible snow. I bought it because I love large, comfortable sedans and the LS430 and LS400 have really stood the test of time. The build quality is top notch and reliability is second to none. It has the custom luxury package which is all the options except for air suspension (thank God) and power massaging rear seats with drink cooler. Ive had two Volvos and a Subaru and this is my favorite car by far. No plans for mods other than maybe wheels that are an inch bigger and exhaust tips.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Intalex said:


> Coming from a modded evo 8 RS, the performance isn't that impressive.


Is it a 6MT?


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

New seats.


----------



## callmedoc (Aug 4, 2004)

One shot from this AM at sunrise....


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

LieutenantShinySides said:


> Also, please do not get rid of your car if you don't have to. I did some research recently and out of the 9,992 e39 M5's imported to North America, only 249 were Sterling Gray with Schwartz Black sport interior. :thumbup:


Gotcha beat, 1 of 14 Alpine white with extended caramel 

Joking aside, as a former Titansilber Metallic owner, Sterling Gray >> Titansilber all day long. Such a perfect color for the E39. So I echo his sentiment, hold onto that car!


Picked up a new daily myself, 2002 E46 325 Xi Touring with a manual trans! Black/Tan interior too :heart:


----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)

The weekend/track toy:


----------



## mrksingh (Jan 4, 2011)

^^ Wow what a beautiful E30 M3. So many nice Bimmers on this forum! :thumbup:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

The truck I've had for almost seven months now:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Wife's Highlander....lol

background


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2000 BMW 540i by FordTorino73, on Flickr
1965 Buick Skylark by FordTorino73, on Flickr
1948 Plymouth Special Deluxe by FordTorino73, on Flickr
1959 Chevrolet Apache 36 by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

TooFitToQuit said:


> The truck I've had for almost seven months now:



Absolutely love that grille :thumbup:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

LieutenantShinySides said:


> Thank you. The car was bought and spent its entire life in Palm Springs so there were some cosmetic issues with it when I bought it. The worst one being the headlights. I tried to resore them but had no luck. After replacing every sun dried part except the headlights I was left with a disappointed feeling everytime I looked at the front of my car. I bought the DEPO lights as a temporary fix while I mustered up the guts to buy a euro set. Still mustering up those guts...
> 
> Also, please do not get rid of your car if you don't have to. I did some research recently and out of the 9,992 e39 M5's imported to North America, only 249 were Sterling Gray with Schwartz Black sport interior. :thumbup:


Good stuff! My car is a sterling/black luxury so probably not as rare. Although I am swapping in the sport seats/door panels.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

ADargetnI said:


> Absolutely love that grille :thumbup:


Thanks. Made it myself. :thumbup:


----------



## mrksingh (Jan 4, 2011)

TooFitToQuit said:


> The truck I've had for almost seven months now:





ADargetnI said:


> Absolutely love that grille :thumbup:


Huge fan of the Satoshi grille mod, I have been looking to do this to my 4Runner as well. Looks really good on your Tacoma! :heart:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

mrksingh said:


> Huge fan of the Satoshi grille mod, I have been looking to do this to my 4Runner as well. Looks really good on your Tacoma! :heart:


This is a grillecraft mesh grille with an OEM 80s Land Cruiser emblem :thumbup:


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> 2000 BMW 540i by FordTorino73, on Flickr


:heart: I absolutely love E39 wagons, and yours is a 540? Perfect


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

Picked up a new one last week.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

yeayeayea said:


> :heart: I absolutely love E39 wagons, and yours is a 540? Perfect


It isn't quite "perfect" since it is an automatic, but I like it anyway. I've got some hail damage to fix...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644438972795/


----------



## makasay (Apr 19, 2013)

TooFitToQuit said:


> The truck I've had for almost seven months now:


:heart:


----------



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

Ross1013 said:


> Is it a 6MT?


Yeah. It's probably just the difference in tq coming from the evo.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

inquisitive said:


> The weekend/track toy:


Incredible. I've been toying with ditching this for an e30 m3, although everyone I've discussed it with says, I'm going to be paying out the ass for something thats only better 10% of the time. My car ins't a daily by any means, but it gets about 5k a year and is my only car, so its gotta be able to do the daily grind every one in a while. Also since we are talking colour combo production numbers above, mine is 1 of 137
DSC_0282 by westophervan, on Flickr


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)

I finally got a chance to replace the turrible altezza-style factory lights with these much cleaner ones:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

westopher said:


> Incredible. I've been toying with ditching this for an e30 m3, although everyone I've discussed it with says, I'm going to be paying out the ass for something thats only better 10% of the time. My car ins't a daily by any means, but it gets about 5k a year and is my only car, so its gotta be able to do the daily grind every one in a while. Also since we are talking colour combo production numbers above, mine is 1 of 137


Precisely. If you didn't buy an E30 M3 prior to about 18-24 months ago, you are going to pay through the nose for a nice one.


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

^ I love those wheels. Too bad they couldn't clear the brakes on my Track Pack '14 GT when I had it.


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

TooFitToQuit said:


> ^ I love those wheels. Too bad they couldn't clear the brakes on my Track Pack '14 GT when I had it.


Thanks bro.

The brembo wheels are a strange thing... considering both wheels are 19 inch.


----------



## RS4pilot (Apr 19, 2000)

Weekend Cruiser / Track Car


----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)

westopher said:


> Incredible. I've been toying with ditching this for an e30 m3, although everyone I've discussed it with says, I'm going to be paying out the ass for something thats only better 10% of the time. My car ins't a daily by any means, but it gets about 5k a year and is my only car, so its gotta be able to do the daily grind every one in a while. Also since we are talking colour combo production numbers above, mine is 1 of 137


You have a beautiful E36 there! I had a nice 95 in Boston Green with a black interior. Super rare as well. Love both Daytona and Technoviolet though. Is that a Modena interior I peep? 

I do not recommend an E30 M3 as an only car. The cars are designed to be tossed around on twisty roads and/or a race track. Driving in traffic sucks with the short gearing and the S14 is pretty gutless unless you are up in the high end of the rev range. A swap "fixes" some of this, but driving on highways and higher speeds in a straight line, the car is boring and tiring. It's loud, darty, and feels no where near as stable or "substantial" as an E36. I had to commute in my E30 for a week while doing some supension work on my daily and by day 3, I was hating it. It didn't help that I have a stiff suspension and an aggressive alignment. 

I'd say, keep the E36 and get an E30 as a weekend, fun, play thing. But yeah, the time is now lol. I can foresee these hitting 100k in my lifetime.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

inquisitive said:


> You have a beautiful E36 there! I had a nice 95 in Boston Green with a black interior. Super rare as well. Love both Daytona and Technoviolet though. Is that a Modena interior I peep?
> 
> I'd say, keep the E36 and get an E30 as a weekend, fun, play thing. But yeah, the time is now lol. I can foresee these hitting 100k in my lifetime.


Thank you! Just a schwarz interior though, which may be a good thing as I wont feel bad if I decide to swap the terrible vader seats out for something tighter fitting. What you said at the bottom of your post is exactly my problem. I'm no car collector, nor will I ever be. Just a BMW fanboi that can never justify the price if the cars keep climbing. I really want an e30 m3 more than any car, however, if I can buy a 996 turbo, 997, e36 m3 gt, e90m3, 930, or any number of the cars that are just worlds better in the same price range (if it climbs just a shade more for a good quality one) it may just be out of the question for me to own one. I've got the cash in my bank, but owning 45k worth of "toys" is a tough pill for me to swallow while my wife is still in school. If they level off over the next year to give me time while my wife finishes school, owning both would be possible, but that fear of the inevitable climb is making me think "now now now!!!!" or it may never happen.:banghead:


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

Updated...out with the 2000 accord....in witht the 2014 GLI. The two girls look good together.


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

TooFitToQuit said:


> The truck I've had for almost seven months now:


 I want!


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Taken today at cars and coffee by a friend of mine.


----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)

Edition 30,


----------



## Mudbone (Apr 10, 2013)

RVAE34 said:


> Taken today at cars and coffee by a friend of mine.


I am sorry I missed today. I saw the article on this car a few months ago, and I would have LOVED to have seen it.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

TooFitToQuit said:


> The truck I've had for almost seven months now:


Still got the crosstrek?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Thanks! I just graduated college and this is my first car purchase all on my own. I have owned it for about two weeks now and love it. I've wanted an LS for about six years but never went through with it due to the expense of going to school and the fact that I was in a city with terrible snow. I bought it because I love large, comfortable sedans and the LS430 and LS400 have really stood the test of time. The build quality is top notch and reliability is second to none. It has the custom luxury package which is all the options except for air suspension (thank God) and power massaging rear seats with drink cooler. Ive had two Volvos and a Subaru and this is my favorite car by far. No plans for mods other than maybe wheels that are an inch bigger and exhaust tips.


Hey thanks for replying  I love large and comfy, but powerful luxury sedans as well. I prefer them to an car that values speed over everything else. I'd much prefer a luxurious combination of the two. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

And TCL's favorite car:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

All of my turds together 











And yes I'm having the house painted Tuesday lol


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BTM said:


> Still got the crosstrek?


I doubt it.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Kinda got all 3 in one snap --I've done more mods to all three since I took this --c'est la vie. Daily far left, weekend warrior and it's carrier on the right and far right.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

BTM said:


> Still got the crosstrek?


No sir this guy replaced it


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

Went for a nice drive the other day


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981 Oldsmobile Cutlass Calais by FordTorino73, on Flickr
1970 Chevrolet Caprice by FordTorino73, on Flickr
1973 Ford Gran Torino Station Wagon by FordTorino73, on Flickr
2012 Chevrolet Malibu 1LT by FordTorino73, on Flickr
2012 Chevrolet Cruze 1LT by FordTorino73, on Flickr
2006 Honda Odyssey Touring by FordTorino73, on Flickr
2006 Chevrolet Malibu Maxx LT V6 by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

RacerrRex said:


> Went for a nice drive the other day


custom paint obviously... did you do this? how come you didnt go for the v8? any other mods to the car?


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Daily


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Showroom when I was in the process 02/14









Roughly 27 days after ownership of the car 03/14 ($4600 in damages, not my fault, some ditz ran a red)









After badge removal and tail light tint. (all but KIA cause stupid KIA inset the badge and I don't want a divot)









Just under 7k miles, 6 speed manual, ~38mpg hwy, 2.0 175hp... and I haven't regretted my purchase yet... haha.
To compare what it looked like with non tinted tails and badges - http://i.imgur.com/DeOCdom.jpg


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

patrikman said:


>


heck patrik thats pretty neat

cars and stuff


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

My rental-car during our holidays in Islamorada 



















www.VW-R.club


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Nuive got to him


----------



## Aperture (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

Sold my STi. Bought this and have been working on it here and there.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

the_master said:


> heck patrik thats pretty neat
> 
> cars and stuff


yeahsurepal.



sybir said:


> Sold my STi. Bought this and have been working on it here and there.


Love it.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

patrikman said:


> yeahsurepal.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.


Me too


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

superjario18 said:


> Just under 7k miles, 6 speed manual, ~38mpg hwy, 2.0 175hp... and I haven't regretted my purchase yet... haha.
> To compare what it looked like with non tinted tails and badges - http://i.imgur.com/DeOCdom.jpg


I have a friend looking for a brand new car, and we found that up here in Canada a Kia Forte Koup is not quite $4000 less than a Civic Si coupe. Which when figured into a monthly payment, it made no sense in getting the Kia. What's the price difference like in the states?


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

patrikman said:


> Love it.


Thanks brother. I'm enjoying it a lot more after swapping in STi interior- have some KW V3's and brembos in the garage to dial it in a little better too. Fast wagons rule.


----------



## MisterBrickle (Dec 25, 2013)

sybir said:


> Thanks brother. I'm enjoying it a lot more after swapping in STi interior- have some KW V3's and brembos in the garage to dial it in a little better too. Fast wagons rule.


That is a nice wagon dood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

sybir said:


> Thanks brother. I'm enjoying it a lot more after swapping in STi interior- have some KW V3's and brembos in the garage to dial it in a little better too. Fast wagons rule.


Any pics of what you did with the back seats?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Any pics of what you did with the back seats?


Curious as well. Door cards too.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

I ask because I'm picking up WRX rear seats tomorrow, but them being sedan seats I don't know if I want them in my car. I'm also grabbing the door panels even though I have no use for them haha. Thinking of making a couch with the rear seats and door panels.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

MisterBrickle said:


> That is a nice wagon dood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it most.


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

the_master said:


> custom paint obviously... did you do this? how come you didnt go for the v8? any other mods to the car?


Its not paint, i vinyl wrapped it haha. And yeah, coilovers, wheels/tires, Supersixmotorsports cam +springs/retainers. I didnt go with the V8 because poor


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Any pics of what you did with the back seats?





patrikman said:


> Curious as well. Door cards too.



I'll snap some pics. I didn't do door panels. Front and rear seats (the rears are the fun part), '05 STi wheel and ebrake handle.

Front STi seats are out of my old '05 - airbags plug right in, whole swap is plug and play. I have a set of heaters I'll transplant eventually.

Rear STi 60/40 seat out of 2001 V7 STi wagon (JDM). One year only - I actually grabbed front and rear seats but gave the fronts to the new owner of my STi as he wanted JDM fronts and I'm a bigger dude so fit better unt he USDM fronts. To get these in was a little more work, but not bad - you need WRX wagon center hinge and c-pillar latches (the center hinge mounts slightly higher and the latches are slightly outboard), you notch the c-pillar trim about 3/8" of an inch, and they drop right in. The rear seatbelt recievers don't play nice with the WRX seat (it has a slit for receivers on straps, the Forester seat has a notch and a rigid stalk). It works, but is suboptimal - I grabbed a set of '02 Forester receivers that are the strap-type that will fit better. If having 3 belts int he back is critical for you, it might take a bit more work - for me, the car is small enough that 2 normal belts in back is perfect. I kept the stock leather rear seat in case I happen across a WRX limited pair of front seats - not a huge fan of leather, but having the original leather interior will be nice for kids in a few years.

Steering wheel swaps in, as does ebrake - all basically impreza stuff anyways. The STi airbag will actually mount on the FXT wheel, but the STi wheels gives you red stitching and I had a spare one, so why not.


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

CaleDeRoo said:


> I ask because I'm picking up WRX rear seats tomorrow, but them being sedan seats I don't know if I want them in my car. I'm also grabbing the door panels even though I have no use for them haha. Thinking of making a couch with the rear seats and door panels.


Sedan seats won't work without structural fab - they're just pieces of foam that sit up against reinforcement bars in the sedan. I've seen a few decent jobs that pulled the outer fabric and stretched it over a WRX rear wagon seat - FXT seat should be a similar enough to work. I wouldn't bother if it's WRX seats though - they're black anyways. Door panels are a totally different design and size and won't move over.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

sybir said:


> I'll snap some pics. I didn't do door panels. Front and rear seats (the rears are the fun part), '05 STi wheel and ebrake handle.
> 
> Front STi seats are out of my old '05 - airbags plug right in, whole swap is plug and play. I have a set of heaters I'll transplant eventually.
> 
> ...


Pics man, pics! Sounds awesome! 

I want to grab one of those Momo wheel covers for the Baja Turbo. Not sure if the bag is different than mine but the wheel is the same. Probably won't do a Momo shifter though, not a fan and I'm pretty partial to my Prodrive knob.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

G60 Carat said:


> I have a friend looking for a brand new car, and we found that up here in Canada a Kia Forte Koup is not quite $4000 less than a Civic Si coupe. Which when figured into a monthly payment, it made no sense in getting the Kia. What's the price difference like in the states?


Civic SI starts at where my car was bought for - mid range.
My car came fairly loaded too. I love it.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

sybir said:


> Sedan seats won't work without structural fab - they're just pieces of foam that sit up against reinforcement bars in the sedan. I've seen a few decent jobs that pulled the outer fabric and stretched it over a WRX rear wagon seat - FXT seat should be a similar enough to work. I wouldn't bother if it's WRX seats though - they're black anyways. Door panels are a totally different design and size and won't move over.


I bought bug eye seats because I don't like the integrated headrests, therefore they have blue inserts that match my car pretty well. I'm making home furniture out of the rear seat and my stock seats. Eventually I'll get wagon rear seats then do my door cards.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

sybir said:


> I'll snap some pics.


Please do. Or even better make a car thread.. I LOVE your Legacy and the Forester looks awesome too


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Been awhile


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

^nice termi!



RS4pilot said:


> Weekend Cruiser / Track Car
> 
> bluers4.jpg


Beautiful color.

Here is my ray of sunshine;


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Pretty sure I just read your thread on svtp lol

Here's the rest


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

rq1trackaddict said:


>


always wondered where that car went. haven't seen new pics or heard about it in years.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

eiriksmil said:


> Please do. Or even better make a car thread.. I LOVE your Legacy and the Forester looks awesome too


I'd settle for a wheel timeline on the OB. Now that would be interesting!:wave:


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

My 328.


----------



## chava0903 (Apr 20, 2014)

Mk3 dd


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

patrikman said:


> I'd settle for a wheel timeline on the OB. Now that would be interesting!:wave:


Agree'd. I'd like some more inspiration for my car.


----------



## AutoJet (May 29, 2012)

sybir said:


> Sold my STi. Bought this and have been working on it here and there.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: This makes me buy a subaru


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Zstampe (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm prepared for people to hate this, but it's my daily until my wife finishes school next year. Plus I'm driving about 20k miles a year currently. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Zstampe said:


> I'm prepared for people to hate this......


I don't know......I like it. Nice clean no-nonsense look.


----------



## Zstampe (Apr 25, 2011)

modular said:


> I don't know......I like it. Nice clean no-nonsense look.


Everyone just hates on the camry so much. For what I do driving wise it's been a great car.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Zstampe said:


> I'm prepared for people to hate this, but it's my daily until my wife finishes school next year. Plus I'm driving about 20k miles a year currently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it.:thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Zstampe said:


> Everyone just hates on the camry so much. For what I do driving wise it's been a great car.


I don't think anyone really hates Camry --it's just that nobody loves them either. It's an appliance, and there's nothing wrong with that if you want an appliance.


----------



## Zstampe (Apr 25, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I don't think anyone really hates Camry --it's just that nobody loves them either. It's an appliance, and there's nothing wrong with that if you want an appliance.


No one wants an appliance but my wife finishing college and paying for my daughters daycare has made driving what I really want to drive impossible right now. As far as appliances go this car has been fantastic. It hauls my mountain bike everywhere and I put eibach Springs on it to get rid of the 4x4 stance. 

This is what I traded in for it. I wheeled the piss out of this 4runner and can't wait to get another. It took us all over, we camped out of it etc etc.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Zstampe said:


> Everyone just hates on the camry so much. For what I do driving wise it's been a great car.


Meh.. As long as it's not beige and stock it's fine.. I'd easily rock yours 

My DD


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

My ride here in Africa...


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Mgriz said:


> My ride here in Africa...


I love that entire style of vehicle


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

Mgriz said:


> My ride here in Africa...


Everything about this photograph is absolutely, breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Mgriz said:


> My ride here in Africa...


My mom has actually drives a Camry when she's in Kigali LOL


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Zstampe said:


> I'm prepared for people to hate this, but it's my daily until my wife finishes school next year. Plus I'm driving about 20k miles a year currently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People that say they hate such and such a car also breathe through their mouth. It's not something I'd personally buy but to each his own. Any bumper dents? 



Mgriz said:


> My ride here in Africa...


Page winner right here :thumbup:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

patrikman said:


> People that say they hate such and such a car also breathe through their mouth. It's not something I'd personally buy but to each his own. Any bumper dents?
> 
> 
> 
> Page winner right here :thumbup:


Yes


----------



## 90hp '86camry (Jun 11, 2004)

Dirty, parked at a friend's driveway, and taken with a camera phone. Perfect lighting, though, and couldn't lose the opportunity for this picture:


----------



## JohnJP27 (Jul 24, 2001)

Dirty? Silver [almost] never looks dirty  Nice looking car and yea for AP2 V1s :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Mgriz said:


> My ride here in Africa...


Now that's a vacation vehicle! I love it!


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

patrikman said:


> I'd settle for a wheel timeline on the OB. Now that would be interesting!:wave:


oh.....oh god.


One of these days. I have to get friends come over and take off their shoes too in order to count 'em all.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Snaak. said:


> http://s29.postimg.org/mirzymfdj/Fotor_141007077495375.jpg[/mg]
> 
> [img]http://s13.postimg.org/wo1lly2af/Fotor_141007089540039.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

sybir said:


> oh.....oh god.
> 
> 
> One of these days. I have to get friends come over and take off their shoes too in order to count 'em all.


I've tried looking, and maybe I'm doing bad and should feel bad but... what is hoopty lowered on?


----------



## Taco_Bell (Dec 17, 2009)

Would ya just look at it!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm not gonna lie, I'd drive that Beretta.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

arm1tage said:


>


That's so clean! What year is it?


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

TooFitToQuit said:


> What steering wheel is that?


The whole interior is part of a "special edition" package that was available from the Toyota Importer for BeNeLux. The car itself is an Aspiration model, which is just a bit better specced than the base model but the special edition has the full leather with stitching in color of your choice, leather wrapped steeringwheel in color of your choice, PDC and TNS510 navigation unit on top of the regular Aspiration options. For some weird reason, in the Netherlands it's fiscally better to take a base model and stuff it with dealer installed goodies than to take a fully loaded model from the factory.

So yeah, the steering wheel is wrapped in orange leather. I think the original owner wanted to make it look like a wooden steering wheel. It doesn't bother me that much but I wouldn't have ordered it like that myself.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Snaak. said:


> The whole interior is part of a "special edition" package that was available from the Toyota Importer for BeNeLux. The car itself is an Aspiration model, which is just a bit better specced than the base model but the special edition has the full leather with stitching in color of your choice, leather wrapped steeringwheel in color of your choice, PDC and TNS510 navigation unit on top of the regular Aspiration options. For some weird reason, in the Netherlands it's fiscally better to take a base model and stuff it with dealer installed goodies than to take a fully loaded model from the factory.
> 
> So yeah, the steering wheel is wrapped in orange leather. I think the original owner wanted to make it look like a wooden steering wheel. It doesn't bother me that much but I wouldn't have ordered it like that myself.


Thanks for the info. I like how it stands out. :thumbup:


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

and


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

CaleDeRoo said:


> I've tried looking, and maybe I'm doing bad and should feel bad but... what is hoopty lowered on?


These days, a hybrid Tein Flex setup with 10k springs front and rear.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

patrikman said:


> I'd settle for a wheel timeline on the OB. Now that would be interesting!:wave:


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7037277-Sybir-s-house-of-random-Scooby-crap

I need a :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## fred340 (May 20, 2006)

Zillon said:


>


Nice! My favorite mini ever built: it gives me the biggest smile every time I try a r56 GP, perfect as it is.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

helement2003 said:


>


Surprise, surprise VW on a flatbed. But seriously what happened?


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks! I've only washed it with water twice. Try to dust and liquid wax it after every drive. It's an '02 with the rare red interior.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I'd drive that Beretta.


I've driven a 5spd GTZ, it's got some snort to it. A coworker is selling a set of the ninja star wheels bit they won't fit over he brakes on two of my cars, that sucks because I can get them for a good price. 



sybir said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7037277-Sybir-s-house-of-random-Scooby-crap
> 
> I need a :beer::beer::beer:


:heart::wave:


----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)

Zillon said:


>




Rad! I am one of those weirdos that just can't do FF cars...I had many over the years and I had my last one 4 years ago (Corrado VR6) and never looked back. But, the Mini GP is one car that almost brought me back to the non-power-on oversteery side. Sorry for the rant. This just tears me apart. The only other FF car that does to me is the DC2 ITR.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

'85 Quattro


'91 M3


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

^i love both your cars


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Thank you kind Sir.
Horrible pics, but one gets the idea.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Surprise, surprise VW on a flatbed. But seriously what happened?


:laugh:

Water pump #2 went bad. She's now back in my possession and has water pump #3 installed. Huge issue with any 2.0T TSI engine


----------



## mrksingh (Jan 4, 2011)

arm1tage said:


>





freedomgli said:


> That's so clean! What year is it?


+1, Details please one of my dream cars! Looks like an 02+, although the brake calipers appear red in the pic which would not be stock... :thumbup:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Surprise, surprise VW on a flatbed. But seriously what happened?


Looks like they broke down on vacation.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Sepp said:


> '85 Quattro
> 
> '91 M3


Two legends in one home... Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Brettisonfire (Aug 11, 2010)

My 2013 Candy White 6 speed, on 18x8.5 et42 Klutch SL14 wheels and Ultralows not even close to spun all the way down.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/brettisonfire/14770009690" title="10553875_1513202232250759_796499909618089298_o by Brett Pronovost, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3920/14770009690_c2ceea2de6_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="10553875_1513202232250759_796499909618089298_o"></a>


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/brettisonfire/14019712488" title="GTI 5-17-14 113 by Brett Pronovost, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5523/14019712488_38b6769943_o.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="GTI 5-17-14 113"></a>


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> My mom has actually drives a Camry when she's in Kigali LOL


Yeah, there are plenty of Camrys around here too. It's probably the best choice if you're going to stay in the city and on mostly paved roads. Reliable and plenty of parts around if needed. This just lets us get out a little further away with an added bonus of not having to worry so much about potholes. 



NadaGTI said:


> I love that entire style of vehicle





Doug Butabi said:


> Everything about this photograph is absolutely, breathtakingly beautiful.





patrikman said:


> Page winner right here :thumbup:





[email protected] said:


> Now that's a vacation vehicle! I love it!


Thanks guys! :thumbup: We've been enjoying it for sure. Here is another shot from that same trip...


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

The beasty


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Toy:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Zillon said:


>


Zillon! We used to chat way back in the day.. I can't remember if it was on mtb forums maybe?? All I can really remember was you posting pics of riding through Centralia. I used to go by Maxx Rs4.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

1.8tizzle said:


> The beasty
> 
> [/url][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

hrama803 said:


> I bet you hate replacing this rear tires.
> 
> Number one complaint from the customers of mine I ask.


Haven't had to yet! But yeah, tires ain't cheap for this thing. It's a lot of fun tho. :thumbup:


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

1.8tizzle said:


> The beasty


:droooool:

Wanted to get one of these for a daily but couldnt justify having two bmws that were terrible on gas, the M5 is plenty enough for my wallet. An x5 4.8 with a 6MT would be one of my dream SUV's though.


----------



## callmedoc (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

When's the wide body being installed?


----------



## callmedoc (Aug 4, 2004)

CaleDeRoo said:


> When's the wide body being installed?


haha....funny you say that. Currently working on spacing the rear wheels out 0.5" on each side with hub-centric billet spacers , replacing the studs for longer APR bolts, and replacing the Z06 rear splash guards with custom carbon fiber ones. At this point after modding it, the price of new wheels/tires, new rear fenders, and new carbon fiber side skirts is not worth it. Will post up new pics of the new booty when I get it done. It's been much more difficult than anticipated. I've had to pull the hub to get the studs out. Some things on this car are a pain in the a** to work on.....


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

I think I like black for some reason


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

82Turbo930 said:


> I think I like black for some reason


A glutton for punishment you are. :laugh:


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

Another pic of the daily.










That's number one son waiting for me to unlock the door.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## terrabit2001 (Sep 10, 2011)

82Turbo930 said:


> I think I like black for some reason



Holy bearded potatoes, I LOVE that 911! :heart:

Anyway, an after-suspension work pic of mine....


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

terrabit2001 said:


> Anyway, an after-suspension work pic of mine....


I should do the same with mine, but I'm just too lazy to take a pic.

Looks good in the pic and I bet even better in person. What did you end up doing to yours?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Two legends in one home... Very nice! :thumbup:


They get into fisticuffs quite a bit when out drinking high test.


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

Hopefully you all can stand two pictures of the same car...

I chased down a Suzuki Cappuccino a while back. It was driving...spiritedly. Turns out it was an off-duty policeman! And I know my car is small, but it still towers over this thing!



And here is a gratuitous shot of the wife, the Rockies, some bales, and a nice reflection on the hood. It's too bad it's a little dark, but you get the idea:



Have a great weekend everyone! Get out there and exercise those cars...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

The last shot, with your wife, looks like a car brochure from the '70's.
Awesome stuff. :beer:


----------



## fred340 (May 20, 2006)

IMG_7538-1-1 by fred.:R32, on Flickr

IMG_7539-12 by fred.:R32, on Flickr


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Lethbridge_man said:


> Hopefully you all can stand two pictures of the same car...
> 
> I chased down a Suzuki Cappuccino a while back. It was driving...spiritedly. Turns out it was an off-duty policeman! And I know my car is small, but it still towers over this thing!
> 
> ...




Awesome!



fred340 said:


> IMG_7538-1-1 by fred.:R32, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_7539-12 by fred.:R32, on Flickr


Are you missing lugnuts?


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

patrikman said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you missing lugnuts?


He probably did the same thing I did. Bought slightly extended polished lugs that came in four-packs and ran them with one stock black lug on each wheel. Looks weird but it works :laugh:


----------



## fred340 (May 20, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Are you missing lugnuts?




No I have a set of bmw antitheft bolts installed and they are black... you dont see them in the pictures.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972 Chevrolet Suburban by FordTorino73, on Flickr
1966 Pontiac Grand Prix by FordTorino73, on Flickr
1953 Chevrolet Suburban by FordTorino73, on Flickr
1958 Chevrolet Suburban by FordTorino73, on Flickr
1967 Chevrolet C10 by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

Post suspension work on both:


Before you know they will both be in storage for the winter months 

I'll be driving this every day:


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

Here is the utility car.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

kwik!gti said:


> Post suspension work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::vampire:


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

kwik!gti said:


> Post suspension work on both:


You have good taste


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Mgriz said:


> Thanks guys! :thumbup: We've been enjoying it for sure. Here is another shot from that same trip...


The Eastern coasts of Africa have always captivated my soul --there's nothing quite like them.

If you EVER hop the channel and wind up in Madagascar --I'll be expecting pics galore! I've never made it out to that island!


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :thumbup::vampire:


Feels bad man. 



TheTynosaur said:


> You have good taste


:thumbup:


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> 1972 Chevrolet Suburban by FordTorino73, on Flickr
> 1966 Pontiac Grand Prix by FordTorino73, on Flickr
> 1953 Chevrolet Suburban by FordTorino73, on Flickr
> 1958 Chevrolet Suburban by FordTorino73, on Flickr
> 1967 Chevrolet C10 by FordTorino73, on Flickr


Thank you for this fantastic cars ️


Sent from Henrix iPad


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

.:1of1500:. said:


>


My housemate from last year had the _same exact _ 4Runner. We crammed 19 people into that car once to get to a bar down the road.

I :heart: it.


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

Flowers blooming yesterday


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> DUBBER FO' LIF3!!!


And now ruined:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

Miatas and CRX. Someone is winning!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SirHenri said:


> Thank you for this fantastic cars ️
> 
> 
> Sent from Henrix iPad


No prob, though I think my GP needs some fender skirts...

1991 Volkswagen Jetta GL by FordTorino73, on Flickr
1969 Chevrolet Suburban by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

2001 Toyota Tacoma with a small lift and meaty tires. Love it.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Not sure if I've posted in here.

Canyon Carving Pig










Daily/Hauler/MadtyteJDM


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Mikepea (Jan 20, 2013)

uncle_scott said:


> 2001 Toyota Tacoma with a small lift and meaty tires. Love it.


I would love to have that.

here's my new schtuff, all acquired in the past month or so:

brace yourselves:


















Big fan of the Japan built Toyotas. We're on a tight budget and the Prius is doing a consistent 53mpg, saving me a ton of cash. Wife drives the Yaris, and you know what? I think it's fun to drive, and it brings me back to simpler times.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

kwik!gti said:


> Miatas and CRX. Someone is winning!


and short. lolz


----------



## Tinman-NSX (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Family hauler 









Wife's daily (with the baby's ride-on)









My daily










Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

lowered and wheel'd the new jsw


----------



## bahasad (Mar 18, 2011)

My F30 now:


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

KC Jazz said:


> lowered and wheel'd the new jsw


Frontier didn't last long?


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

Doug Butabi said:


> My housemate from last year had the _same exact _ 4Runner. We crammed 19 people into that car once to get to a bar down the road.
> 
> I :heart: it.


Whoa, did you say 19?!

I would love to see the logistics and/or a diagram of where the bodies were haha.

It really is a rock solid truck so far. Love it.


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

KC Jazz said:


> lowered and wheel'd the new jsw


hey bud! haven't seen you in a while in the mk6 jetta forums! JSW looks clean :thumbup::thumbup::wave:

also a ipotato picture of my GLI recently with the new AIM MA1 wheels


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

.:1of1500:. said:


> Frontier didn't last long?


lol. no. i survived about 5 months before i bought a mk4 tdi wagon to DD, and then i sold that, DD'd the truck for about a week and realized I just am not a truck guy, let alone a decade old truck with no amenities and dodge viper mpg's without any of the fun.

i picked the JSW up september 2nd as a bone stock cpo car, and am really enjoying being back in a vw.



REDGLI2012 said:


> hey bud! haven't seen you in a while in the mk6 jetta forums! JSW looks clean :thumbup::thumbup::wave:
> 
> also a ipotato picture of my GLI recently with the new AIM MA1 wheels


thanks brotha! yeah, i foolishly sold my toffee mk6 in december. didn't last long outside of the vw world. car looks sick as always!! :beer:


----------



## SleeperPrelude (Sep 24, 2005)

HA HA!! I finally own a car worth showing off!!










Just bought it about 5 hours ago


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Thought she was looking good all cleaned up today :heart:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Got her lifted about a half inch. Need to get the fenders set up for larger winter tires --for RallyX.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Quentin said:


> Family hauler
> 
> Wife's daily (with the baby's ride-on)
> 
> ...


[/IMG]

Talk about a garage being more than the sum of its parts. You've got almost every base covered there. :thumbup:



SleeperPrelude said:


> HA HA!! I finally own a car worth showing off!!
> 
> Just bought it about 5 hours ago


Congrats, I love the way those things sound. :thumbup:



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Got her lifted about a half inch. Need to get the fenders set up for larger winter tires --for RallyX.


Your parking job is hurting my feelings.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Ross1013 said:


> Your parking job is hurting my feelings.


Needlessly asinine...


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Ross1013 said:


> Talk about a garage being more than the sum of its parts. You've got almost every base covered there. :thumbup:


Thanks!  


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

umpkin:


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

82Turbo930 said:


> umpkin:


I'm glad you posted again because I don't think I told you how much I love your lineup--and that the RSX-S belongs in your vehicles list


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

kwik!gti said:


> Miatas and CRX. Someone is winning!


I suppose you could look at it that way. I didn't even include a picture of my EP3.


----------



## lilmoose21 (Feb 22, 2004)




----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Sold my TT on Monday, picked this one up yesterday for a steal. Other than the 289,000 miles its nearly mint!!!  Complete interior, Recaros, Single round and dual round grille came with it, 8v (which is going bye bye) Cant wait to get started anti-stance-ing it and motor swapping it!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

:thumbup: This car needs better shots. Come ooooonnnn


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> :thumbup: This car needs better shots. Come ooooonnnn



Be patient, they will come.


----------



## terrabit2001 (Sep 10, 2011)

6cylVWguy said:


> I should do the same with mine, but I'm just too lazy to take a pic.
> 
> Looks good in the pic and I bet even better in person. What did you end up doing to yours?


Thanks!
I did Eibach Pro spings with a 1.5" drop. Also did the panhard bar. Handling is about a million times better. Kinda shocked me considering the minimal work I did.


----------



## BUCKWILDVW (Jul 18, 2000)

Just bought a new-to-me 08 CLS 550 from CarMax for 30k flat, 50k mi.










Paid for a PPA by the local Benz dealer and they found about 1.2k worth of chintzy electrical and trim work that needed to be done. My out of pocket costs, not including the PPA price is $0, and CarMax ate the rest within their 30d initial warranty period.

I obviously bought the CarMax warranty for 6 more years, since I've had good luck with it on two previous cars in the past (350z transmission replacement, C5 Corvette leaky targa and window trims, etc.) Warranty cost about 4k.

Anyhoo, people are paying 33k for Accords and Sonatas nowadays, so why the hell not?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

BUCKWILDVW said:


> Anyhoo, people are paying 33k for Accords and Sonatas nowadays, so why the hell not?


You already answered your own question on that! No one buying an accord or sonata is going to need $1200 in repairs right out of the gate. Good luck with it though. With the Carmax warranty, do you have to get the car fixed at Carmax or can you still bring it to an MB dealer for work?


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> You already answered your own question on that! No one buying an accord or sonata is going to need $1200 in repairs right out of the gate. Good luck with it though. With the Carmax warranty, do you have to get the car fixed at Carmax or can you still bring it to an MB dealer for work?


You take the car to a Benz dealer, and Carmax covers it for a $50 deductible if I recall correctly.

It's a great way to buy cars like these that can/will have very high repair bills.


----------



## BUCKWILDVW (Jul 18, 2000)

That's right, you can take it to the dealer first - and the deductible is out of your pocket if outside of the initial month's "sorry our quality control guys goofed up on X/Y" period. They appear to have established relations with some of the luxury-marque dealers around their immediate area, for obvious reasons lol. There were no issues with cross-billing, and the MB service advisor was nonplussed and thought of CarMax as "good people."

I'm not _terribly_ surprised that they missed chrome trim rings on cupholders, a rear window heating element, parktronic sensors, one keyless door handle, and a glove aux port.

I am a tiny bit more concerned that they missed: one side upper control arm and one ball-joint having a bit more play than comfortable for the MB dealer.

This would definitely be a no-go if not for their warranty, which I've had personal experience with.

Edit: I estimate that by the end of the 6th year the warranty cost + interest would be cancelled out. That being said, this was a heart over mind purchase - and my wife was the one who found it on the lot, and her eyes kinda lit up.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Ross1013 said:


> I'm glad you posted again because I don't think I told you how much I love your lineup--and that the RSX-S belongs in your vehicles list


Thanks :beer: and fixed!


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

82Turbo930 said:


> Thanks :beer: and fixed!


Which one do you like the most? And which one do you find yourself driving the most?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

His and hers.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

Aonarch said:


> His and hers.


no more passat?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

BUCKWILDVW said:


> That's right, you can take it to the dealer first - and the deductible is out of your pocket if outside of the initial month's "sorry our quality control guys goofed up on X/Y" period. They appear to have established relations with some of the luxury-marque dealers around their immediate area, for obvious reasons lol. There were no issues with cross-billing, and the MB service advisor was nonplussed and thought of CarMax as "good people."
> 
> I'm not _terribly_ surprised that they missed chrome trim rings on cupholders, a rear window heating element, parktronic sensors, one keyless door handle, and a glove aux port.
> 
> ...


That's not bad if the $30k you quoted included the warranty. About 5 years ago I considered a used e46 M3 at a dealer and the cost of 2 years of warranty coverage (the car wasn't CPO) was not insubstantial.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jettamkIVvr6 said:


> no more passat?


Sold!


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Ross1013 said:


> Which one do you like the most? And which one do you find yourself driving the most?


The Vdub is the most fun and refined. The Acura is fun too, but dated. It's a great utility vehicle ... good on gas too. The 930 is like driving a really fast truck, rough ride, heavy manual steering / brakes, sloppy shifter gates. 

The summer the Vdub gets a lot of use in good weather. The Acura is the beater car now, so if it's raining or snowing or something, that's the car. The 930 has a hard time getting through a tank of gas a year .... it's out about a dozen times or so in the summer, but that's about it.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Snapped a picture of the 86 last night..


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

I love every single car on this page, some very nice VAG content :thumbup:


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

Loving the old school vw content on this page as well :thumbup:


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

fred340 said:


> Nice! My favorite mini ever built: it gives me the biggest smile every time I try a r56 GP, perfect as it is.


Agreed. Fiancée has a R56 base, and I enjoyed driving hers so much, I ditched my Mk6 GTI and got a GP. Haven't looked back.



inquisitive said:


> Rad! I am one of those weirdos that just can't do FF cars...I had many over the years and I had my last one 4 years ago (Corrado VR6) and never looked back. But, the Mini GP is one car that almost brought me back to the non-power-on oversteery side. Sorry for the rant. This just tears me apart. The only other FF car that does to me is the DC2 ITR.


Every car since my '92 Trooper has been FF. '06 xA, '12 Focus, '13 GTI, and now '13 JCW GP. Simple, compact, decent handling, and efficient. Pretty easy to work on, too.



BeeAlk said:


> Zillon! We used to chat way back in the day.. I can't remember if it was on mtb forums maybe?? All I can really remember was you posting pics of riding through Centralia. I used to go by Maxx Rs4.


Pawel! What's up dude! Haven't touched my RC cars for years. Still ride bikes, though.

Here's some more GP porn.


----------



## phaedrus711 (Jan 21, 2004)

My 1991 318is with M52 swap. Been a work in progress for about 3 years but nearing completion...





































on to the interior...


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

Lovin' that engine bay.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

VanKid said:


>


I wish I could buy a new one of those!


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

The Si gave up it's garage spot at home and got moved off site until next spring. I have plans to tear into it this winter for a suspension and brake overhaul and some maintenance. Sorry in advance if you're sick of seeing pics ha


----------



## TypeSC2 (Sep 16, 2014)

Posting a pic of my toy until my wife gets good pictures of her B7.

'95 Saturn SC2 S/C









James


----------



## Spoolin2Liter (Sep 10, 2014)

my wife's Jetta TDI and her Corrado (she dirives it i fix it)









doesnt have that dumb sticker..










My Golf and '13 GTI


----------



## TypeSC2 (Sep 16, 2014)

While I am on here, I may as well post up my other project.

'64 C10 currently getting 6.0 LS swap









James


----------



## Spoolin2Liter (Sep 10, 2014)

TypeSC2 said:


> While I am on here, I may as well post up my other project.
> 
> '64 C10 currently getting 6.0 LS swap
> 
> James


Thats awesome!

My Dad recently sold his 64 Custom full bed. It was rusting to the ground unfortunately. would have been a perfect Rat Rod type truck if he put the cash into it. it had a 350 swap with a 4 speed.


----------



## TypeSC2 (Sep 16, 2014)

Spoolin2Liter said:


> Thats awesome!
> 
> My Dad recently sold his 64 Custom full bed. It was rusting to the ground unfortunately. would have been a perfect Rat Rod type truck if he put the cash into it. it had a 350 swap with a 4 speed.


Thanks man. I have been working on this for far too long and not driving it like I should be. I am really wanting to get it done before all of the cruise-ins shut down this year. 

James


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

TypeSC2 said:


> While I am on here, I may as well post up my other project.
> 
> '64 C10 currently getting 6.0 LS swap


Awesome. Same basic paint scheme as my 59. I love my truck, but there is something about the early-mid 60's models that just look so good. :thumbup:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

phaedrus711 said:


> My 1991 318is with M52 swap. Been a work in progress for about 3 years but nearing completion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that's going to be a fun car! My e34 with M52/S50 cams made 200 RWHP before I added turbo and was quite fun in N/A form.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

kwik!gti said:


> The Si gave up it's garage spot at home and got moved off site until next spring. I have plans to tear into it this winter for a suspension and brake overhaul and some maintenance. Sorry in advance if you're sick of seeing pics ha


Are you the original owner of your Em1? How many miles does it have now?


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

kwik!gti said:


> The Si gave up it's garage spot at home and got moved off site until next spring. I have plans to tear into it this winter for a suspension and brake overhaul and some maintenance. Sorry in advance if you're sick of seeing pics ha


Winter? That's a Saturday morning.

I'm mostly kidding.


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Are you the original owner of your Em1? How many miles does it have now?


I am indeed. I bought it new in 1999. It has a hair over 100k on it. The first 3 1/2 years I owned it I put 84k miles on the clock . The last 12 years it's been a weekend car.



FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Winter? That's a Saturday morning.
> 
> I'm mostly kidding.


Honestly, for me it's a friggin project b/c I manage to have to redo things multiple times. Took me 3 tries on the Miata a couple of weeks ago to get the shocks and bumpstops installed correctly. Very humbling.

@Spoolin....loving the old school vws! :thumbup:


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


>


Very nice pic :thumbup: Reminds me that my garage needs some new paint :laugh:


----------



## phaedrus711 (Jan 21, 2004)

Yea, it will get moving... I havent dyno'd it yet but I'm hoping for 200-210 whp.
M52 with ARP headstuds
S52 cams
Dr. Vanos stage II
M50 intake manifold
21.5lb injectors
Wrapped ebay headers to 2.5" to 3" exhaust
Tune
Custom intake


I plan to either rip it out and put a purpose-built road race motor in (9k+ rpm) or try to get a nice turbo setup and keep it reliable for track use


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Time to update my garage...

2012 GTI Autobahn



















2013 Ram 1500 Sport (Partners)


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)

kwik!gti said:


> I am indeed. I bought it new in 1999. It has a hair over 100k on it. The first 3 1/2 years I owned it I put 84k miles on the clock . The last 12 years it's been a weekend car.


I'd love to snag that thing up if you ever decided to sell.:thumbup:


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

My car after a major detail/paint correction.


----------



## vwBombshell (May 19, 2014)

*My Mk4 Jetta!*








HDR Pic of my car. :laugh:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

vwBombshell said:


> my car. :laugh:


Get some bigger spacers. 
:facepalm:


----------



## vwBombshell (May 19, 2014)

NadaGTI said:


> Get some bigger spacers.
> :facepalm:


I had to shave down my spacers so my wheels wouldn't come off... ALSO i need LOW.. i have spacers for the back tho but, theyre not on. :sly:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

vwBombshell said:


> I had to shave down my spacers so my wheels wouldn't come off... ALSO i need LOW.. i have spacers for the back tho but, theyre not on. :sly:


Sarcasm. Why not run no spacers at all? Right now it looks mexipoke.


----------



## vwBombshell (May 19, 2014)

NadaGTI said:


> Sarcasm. Why not run no spacers at all? Right now it looks mexipoke.












it is so mexi. i need new tires & coils . i might remove them after i lower.. but than again, i'm saving up for a vr6 mk4. not sure if i wanna invest money into my 2.slow.. :wave:


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

sicc83 said:


> I'd love to snag that thing up if you ever decided to sell.:thumbup:


I've pretty much said this to you before, but if I could build a dream EK it would basically be your car. I _love_ Midori and what you've done with it. :thumbup:


----------



## badpony (Dec 26, 2013)

My work in progress


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Zstampe (Apr 25, 2011)

Fastmk6GTi said:


> Time to update my garage...
> 
> 2012 GTI Autobahn
> 
> ...


That's a handsome Ram (and VW). I've been eye balling the new ram for a few months now. Any complaints? Problem areas?


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

Spoolin2Liter said:


> my wife's Jetta TDI and her Corrado (she dirives it i fix it)


Do you live in Phoenixville? I've seen that corrado around a bunch, looks really nice. 

this is what I drive around in


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

sicc83 said:


> I'd love to snag that thing up if you ever decided to sell.:thumbup:


Thanks for the compliment man :thumbup: I'll keep that in mind if that day ever comes. I know it would be in good hands and it would be a bonus that it would get shipped far away so I wouldn't have to see it driving around with someone else behind the wheel. 

The hatch looks great as always sicc. I have been having strong 2nd gen RX7 cravings as of late. Must have caught the Mazda bug....still have your FC?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

BUCKWILDVW said:


> Just bought a new-to-me 08 CLS 550 from CarMax for 30k flat, 50k mi.


Yes another w219 on TCL :thumbup:




helement2003 said:


> You take the car to a Benz dealer, and Carmax covers it for a $50 deductible if I recall correctly.
> 
> It's a great way to buy cars like these that can/will have very high repair bills.


This cracks me up, my CLS has been the toughest car I've ever owned. Not one single mechanical problem ever @122k miles now! Things a tank!


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Daily is a 2014 Jetta TDI and the fun car is a 2004.5 GLI. Both tucked in for the night.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## Spoolin2Liter (Sep 10, 2014)

dubsport87 said:


> Do you live in Phoenixville? I've seen that corrado around a bunch, looks really nice.
> 
> this is what I drive around in


No but I did go to Phoenixville to buy it 2 weeks ago haha.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Zstampe said:


> That's a handsome Ram (and VW). I've been eye balling the new ram for a few months now. Any complaints? Problem areas?


Thanks! For the Ram, so far the only complaint is the cheap plastic pieces and the Uconnect system. This one has the 8.4 inch navi system and it requires a lot of updates and hesitates quite often. Other than that it's a great truck! We took it camping and towed our camper and you can't even tell that you're towing. Such a breeze! And having the rear camera makes for easy hooking up the camper.
For the VW, no complaints/problem areas at all - so far. Drove the VW from Boston, MA to Fort Lauderdale, FL and did amazing on gas, drive, comfort and reliability! I had a 2006 GLI and I by far love my GTI better.


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)

Harpoon said:


> I've pretty much said this to you before, but if I could build a dream EK it would basically be your car. I _love_ Midori and what you've done with it. :thumbup:


Thanks, I really appreciate it!



kwik!gti said:


> Thanks for the compliment man :thumbup: I'll keep that in mind if that day ever comes. I know it would be in good hands and it would be a bonus that it would get shipped far away so I wouldn't have to see it driving around with someone else behind the wheel.
> 
> The hatch looks great as always sicc. I have been having strong 2nd gen RX7 cravings as of late. Must have caught the Mazda bug....still have your FC?


I hear you on selling local. Nobody wants to see a car they care about get trashed. I still have the FC. Recently took it all apart and spray bombed it semi gloss black so it at least looks uniform now. I haven't had a chance to get proper pics, so here's a couple cell shots.


----------



## erick.s (Feb 2, 2001)

This is my ride until the Golf R comes out.


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

I'm always in my car so I've never seen it while it's driving. A friend happened to take a photo during a Fiat drive. Looks a lot lower than I thought.


----------



## r3s3il3 (May 11, 2010)

Just picked her up yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

:beer:


----------



## isonic (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)




----------



## Hkphooi (Dec 9, 2013)

Missing from this photo is my shy 82 caddy(hiding in the garage awaiting its g60 to be installed)


----------



## doward (Apr 26, 2006)

94 M Edition ive owned for 8 years:



90 Miata autocross/track toy, trailer queen(wagon to the left):


04 Passat as of this weekend:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Since people were asking for more. Here is one last pic before I post actual photo shoot stuff.


----------



## Calcvictim (Aug 16, 2011)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3909/14789555609_b5ff8bfd11_b.jpg


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

Last Saturday on the legendary NÜRBURGRING NORDSCHLEIFE (the GREEN HELL)!

http://vimeo.com/106791470



















www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

SirHenri said:


> Last Saturday on the legendary NÜRBURGRING NORDSCHLEIFE (the GREEN HELL)!


You know the only thing we care about when driving the ring is your time! So, what was it?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> Since people were asking for more. Here is one last pic before I post actual photo shoot stuff.


:thumbup: Sweet! 

Reminds me of my MK2s i had back in the day, post up more pics


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Traded my Jeep wheels with tiny beat tires and sketchy adapters for some horrible fake wheels with brand new slightly less tiny tires. 

IMG_20140926_185022241_HDR.jpg by rdubya146, on Flickr


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Sold off the Abarth and picked this up..........


----------



## TurboFan (Mar 27, 2000)

Haring said:


> I'm always in my car so I've never seen it while it's driving. A friend happened to take a photo during a Fiat drive. Looks a lot lower than I thought.


Nice! I love that color combo on the Abarth! :thumbup:


----------



## r3s3il3 (May 11, 2010)

CaleDeRoo said:


> New seats.


I see BFM peeking at me! KCCO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

modular said:


> Sold off the Abarth and picked this up..........[/IMG]


Big change up from the Fiat!


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

She was looking nice by the water this morning.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

r3s3il3 said:


> I see BFM peeking at me! KCCO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got a couple more on the car too haha


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Picked up the latest and greatest commuter appliance, 2008 Fit Sport. 47K miles!


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

New intake manifold for the Focus


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Just picked this up last week.










1986 Volvo 740GLE turbo diesel


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

NotFast said:


> Big change up from the Fiat!


Right? Two completely different cars!


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

Zillon said:


> Agreed. Fiancée has a R56 base, and I enjoyed driving hers so much, I ditched my Mk6 GTI and got a GP. Haven't looked back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These were the best looking minis by a landlslide, so awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

The driveway is really crowded now. The EP3 will be moving on once we take care of a few things on it.


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

doward said:


> SLOW CARS


Hey Dan! :wave:


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

Claff said:


> The driveway is really crowded now. The EP3 will be moving on once we take care of a few things on it.


How many drivers for that fleet?


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

kwik!gti said:


> How many drivers for that fleet?


Just me and the wife.

Not in the picture is another Miata for autocross (the green one is retired, but the wife hasn't told me to de-sticker it yet) and a big ol pickemup truck to tow that thing around.


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

Claff said:


> Just me and the wife.
> 
> Not in the picture is another Miata for autocross (the green one is retired, but the wife hasn't told me to de-sticker it yet) and a big ol pickemup truck to tow that thing around.


:laugh: ha that's awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

chris16vrocco said:


> just picked this up last week.
> 
> 1986 volvo 740gle turbo diesel


dude yes


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Claff said:


> Just me and the wife.
> 
> Not in the picture is another Miata for autocross (the green one is retired, but the wife hasn't told me to de-sticker it yet) and a big ol pickemup truck to tow that thing around.


Photo of said leftovers


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

My shiz


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Wife's cars. 

Highlander in the background, Mustang in the foreground.
She grew up with a father that had a collection of classic cars she finally purchased her own.


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

Claff said:


> Photo of said leftovers


So what is the break out for each car? As in what does each of your fleet do? Obviously one is a dedicated auto-x car for you and one is retired etc etc? Just genuinely curious. We seem to share the same interests as far as cars go. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971 Ford Maverick by FordTorino73, on Flickr
1982 GMC Caballero by FordTorino73, on Flickr
1948 Plymouth Special Deluxe by FordTorino73, on Flickr
1984 Chevrolet Silverado C30 3+3 by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

kwik!gti said:


> So what is the break out for each car? As in what does each of your fleet do? Obviously one is a dedicated auto-x car for you and one is retired etc etc? Just genuinely curious. We seem to share the same interests as far as cars go. :thumbup:


Most of our problem is that me and the wife are not good at sharing, which is why we have our own Miatas. Most of the other stuff are things that were picked up fairly cheap and I don't want to get rid of.

But here's the one-line description of everything:

Practical stuff
2014 RAM - tow vehicle. Doesn't really go anywhere unless there's a Miata lashed to its back bumper. Like driving it, hate parking it.
2008 Fit - Wife's primary commuter appliance. Only reason we got it is that she had ankle surgery and had to get something with an automatic trans
2002 Civic Si - former commuter appliance. Its purpose has been usurped by the Fit, so it will be put up for sale once we clean it up and make sure it's mechanically OK

Fun stuff
2005 Mazdaspeed Miata - wife's fun car that I also like driving a lot. It also does a lot of commuter duty in agreeable weather.
1990 Miata (white car) - semi-serious autocross car that I still drive to work and back occasionally (not wanting to push my luck commuting with "Historic" plates).
1988 CRX Si - my primary commuter and essentially the only car I drive over the winter, just because I don't really like driving Miatas with tops on
1971 MGB - Summer Friday night 'let's go out and get some ice cream' car. When it runs and all the lights work, which is not frequent.
1993 Miata (green car) - retired autocrosser. Wife drives it to work and back when the MSM is low on gas.

Of these, I claim as MINE the '90, CRX, and MGB. I could just have those as my only cars and be very happy. None of them have any real money in them and insurance is dirt cheap. We have plenty of parking so I don't mind having them all around even though sometimes I have to make up excuses to drive one to keep the brake rotors from getting rusty.

The wife claims the MSM and '93. I hope she never gets tired of the MSM as it's a very fun car to drive even in near box-stock form.

The 93 is the odd man out. As a semi-serious autocrosser it is not the right car to have. It doesn't have the VLSD and rules prevent me from adding one, so it will always be at a disadvantage to '90-'92 cars. Having said that, it's still fun to drive. I have no say over what happens to it. It is her car and when I offered to take all the stickers and numbers off she said to leave them, which is her prerogative. We have a local guy currently autocrossing a Mazdaspeed3 and I suggested maybe he would like to move to a STS car and maybe he'd like to start out with that '93 and she said the car is absolutely not for sale. So it might just stick around as a stickered-up commuter car. Like my three little cars, it costs next to nothing to keep and run so it's not like there's any pressing need to not have it here, so it stays.

Also parked on our property is the trailer, and a large Ford van that belongs to one of the autocross clubs that runs here in town.

No, we don't have a HOA. Thank gawd!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Claff said:


> No, we don't have a HOA. Thank gawd!


Ha! Was just thinking how that many cars in a driveway would never fly in our neighborhood, unfortunately. Our neighbor even gets complains about his work truck being parked in his own driveway. :screwy:

Great collection! :thumbup:


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

Claff said:


> Most of our problem is that me and the wife are not good at sharing, which is why we have our own Miatas. Most of the other stuff are things that were picked up fairly cheap and I don't want to get rid of.
> 
> But here's the one-line description of everything:
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to type all of that out. I like the system you and the wife have going on :beer:

Edit: to stay on topic here's my NA getting photobombed by a coca cola truck


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)

Her you go ...


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice^

Finally got the exterior of my M5 sorted.


----------



## fatchance999 (Feb 7, 2008)

my project. took lots of work and research but im really happy with its outcome!
mk5 jetta mk6 gti front end great mix of daily drivability, performance, and practicality.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

fatchance999 said:


> my project. took lots of work and research but im really happy with its outcome!
> mk5 jetta mk6 gti front end great mix of daily drivability, performance, and practicality.


That looks great.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Claff this is you? Just saw it on Autoxpix's FB feed...


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

That's my car, but it's not me driving. That's my buddy Greg. I ran as #139 and won the class, while Greg was third. Well worth the 7 hour ride down and 7 hour ride home.

edit to add

Love that picture. Wish it was me driving cause I'd be ordering a wall-sized poster of that pic if it was. I might have Perry make a poster of that for Greg anyway.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Updated pics of my DD

Just added MSS fully adjustable springs and TTRS grill.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

If anyone would like to donate a brand new 225/45r17 Potenza S-04 PM for for details.


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

My friend and I are starting a swap project, here is the humble beginnings. We are not sure on the direction we are going (no not an LS...) we are either building the current Red block up or swapping in a chipped 3.8SC / T5 that we have lying around. 

Car is a 88 740 GLE that we acquired for $500, few spots of rust here and there where rock chips hit and some in the door seams. Overall considering it has spent 26 years in Canada it is really clean. RR window needs a replacement as a rock was kicked up by PO's lawnmower and that was his final straw for selling.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

subie cruise-36 by CaleDeRoo, on Flickr


----------



## Like a boss. (Jul 28, 2011)

:vampire:


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

rj_shiver said:


>


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Like a boss. said:


> :vampire:


I loved my big turbo Eos --super fun car even if it wasn't reliable and was kinda fat.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Two as of today...new wheels and tires


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Deltac said:


> Two as of today...new wheels and tires
> 
> http://darioc.com/wrangler/16s2.JPG[/IG]
> 
> [IMG]http://darioc.com/wrangler/16s3.JPG


Truck-Lite headlights?


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Truck-Lite headlights?


yesss, it was my first mod...couldn't stand driving around with candles


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Not FTD, but did not burst into flames either


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Barn doors on until the clam shell is fixed:
Barn Doors On by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

vr6fanatic said:


>


Holy crap put some rubber on your wheels.:sly:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Holy crap put some rubber on your wheels.:sly:


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Mk2GLi420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Put my car in wintermode and some how ended up going lower......


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

I'll play... mines the R32 not the Porsche, wish it was the Porsche lol


----------



## Like a boss. (Jul 28, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I loved my big turbo Eos --super fun car even if it wasn't reliable and was kinda fat.


That's awesome, I realllllllyyyy want to go big turbo this winter. As as far as being fat goes... That's an understatement lol!!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

updated my R32 thread, so I'll add one here:

post- Tudor race in Indy earlier this year.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

With new winter wheels.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Like a boss. said:


> That's awesome, I realllllllyyyy want to go big turbo this winter. As as far as being fat goes... That's an understatement lol!!


Look at a FrankenTurbo F23. It's not a huge power kit, but it's torquey and is very much an excellent DD big turbo.


----------



## Like a boss. (Jul 28, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Look at a FrankenTurbo F23. It's not a huge power kit, but it's torquey and is very much an excellent DD big turbo.


Hmmmmm very tempting!


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

Deltac said:


> Two as of today...new wheels and tires


saw your post on wrangler forum since I troll that site now, just gotta make an account over there


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> saw your post on wrangler forum since I troll that site now, just gotta make an account over there


It ain't no TCL


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Like a boss. said:


> Hmmmmm very tempting!


Yeah, it's pretty much impossible to beat an F23 for the money. 

I had one on my Eos, and then put an LSD in it. Had the full VWR bolt on selection for it, and that was it. Car was an absolute blast on pretty days.

I'd do it all over again too. Hell, when I move to Copenhagen I'll either buy a Rocco or another Eos.


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

My ep3 and my cousins clean 4 door


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## passat tsi (Jun 1, 2014)

2014 passat tsi


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

LABrit said:


>


Dam :thumbup:

Mine yesterday


----------



## George Knighton (Aug 12, 2006)

2Cor said:


> Just went outside and took one.


Wow! That takes courage in 2014! Is that really your daily driver?

Days long gone by. The motor is a Leyland tractor motor just plopped into a car, with very little adjustment made.

Leaf springs on the rear make for an interesting ride and some interesting shifts on the road one way or the other if you hit a bump.

Did you convert to some kind of Weber? Or are the side draft oil filled carburetors percolating when it hits 100 degrees?

The seats are too soft, trying to make up for the springs being too hard.

Does the electric overdrive still work or did you give up on it?

LOL....

I'd still love to be able to drive one, but I wouldn't want to rely on an old Leyland car for daily transportation! 

Oh, my goodness, I just remembered how hard it is to deal with the convertible top on these things!! ROFL....

How long have you owned it?

I have to admire your tenacity and courage, if that's your daily driver. I'm sure it's great fun.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

George Knighton said:


> Wow! That takes courage in 2014! Is that really your daily driver?
> 
> Days long gone by. The motor is a Leyland tractor motor just plopped into a car, with very little adjustment made.
> 
> ...





kwik!gti said:


> My ep3 and my cousins clean 4 door


George and Flav on the same page. A GDD reunion .


passat tsi said:


> 2014 passat tsi


Had absolutely no idea they still made Niche wheels. Haven't seen them since the Niche Bahns of the md-90s.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

The 86 and the 59 in winter storage


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2006 Honda Odyssey Touring by FordTorino73, on Flickr
2000 BMW 540i Sport Wagon (E39) by FordTorino73, on Flickr
1994 Lincoln Mark VIII by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> 1985Jetta's cars


You live in Jorjuh?


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

Don't see very many clean 1st Gen Durangos in my area nowadays. :thumbup:


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## nek0 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ive got a Turbo'd E46 M3 




@kantopthis


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

My old "fun car" thats up for sale right now. Dont let the body fool you, it's a wisconsin car underneath










My daily (background) flawless, runs perfectly, terrible fuel economy and automatic:thumbdown:










My new toy, L69, T5 and factory LSD


----------



## nolamike (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

eiriksmil said:


> The 86 and the 59 in winter storage


Very nice Garage :thumpsup:

Incl. OPEL GT !!!!


www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Metallitubby said:


> You live in Jorjuh?


Kind of


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

nolamike said:


>


Oh man, I love Beetles, and Yours is just right. :thumbup::thumbup: :heart::heart: Could you describe your wheel-tire set-up?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> Kind of


How does one kind of live in Jorjee?


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

My GTI from this past weekend


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## nolamike (Apr 10, 2014)

Buickboy92 said:


> Oh man, I love Beetles, and Yours is just right. :thumbup::thumbup: :heart::heart: Could you describe your wheel-tire set-up?


Thanks! I love how she turned out too :beer:

She's on 18 inch OZ Alleggerita HLT wheels with 245/45 Continental DW tires. Also swapped out stock shocks and springs for a Koni Yellow/H&R Sport combo.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Metallitubby said:


> How does one kind of live in Jorjee?


Tis possible, very possible. Got our GA cube van. More smoke and more loud:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

nolamike said:


> Thanks! I love how she turned out too :beer:
> 
> She's on 18 inch OZ Alleggerita HLT wheels with 245/45 Continental DW tires. Also swapped out stock shocks and springs for a Koni Yellow/H&R Sport combo.


You're welcome, I appreciate the info. I think the tire thickness is what really sets off the looks. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

mk1 Rabbit GTI Convertible. 20V AMU 1.8T swap. 02A 5sp, full standalone management (Quantum Performance Engineering), custom 2.5" T-back exhaust, all emmissions delete. power steering, A/C, Heater all deleted. 14lb SMF VR6 clutch, Peloquin LSD, FMIC. Full Weitec Coilover conversion. 

Hood is off in the pic due to just getting finished with a turbo rebuild.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

Feel like my E36 can finally be shown to the public.










The other ones, which I think are somewhere in this thread...


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

06 Commander on 34s :beer:


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

cardoza said:


> Feel like my E36 can finally be shown to the public.


what wheels?


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

71DubBugBug said:


> what wheels?


Dinan Enduro 3. I made a thread about them here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...you-tell-me-about-these-wheels-Dinan-Enduro-3


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

Aonarch said:


>


Damn that looks nice!!! Is it a photoshop or you actually #lowerit?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

My 2012 Civic SI track day project.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> Damn that looks nice!!! Is it a photoshop or you actually #lowerit?


A horrible photoshop.

Raise it up a tad. :beer:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Daily that people like to park on top of (picture stolen from the parking thread)









Fun car


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

sellinagolf said:


> 06 Commander on 34s :beer:



Yeeesssssss!!!

Is it a stacked lift or did someone finally come out with something big for the WK/XK chassis? Looking at your front axle shafts Im guessing its stacked. How have your shafts held up?


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

nahhh, it's stacked. They do have a 6" coilover kit which cost about as much as a winter beater, but this is the 4" superlift with the HD OME springs. Driveshafts are still good. I have a couple grand in parts waiting for me back home to install so I'll post new pics once all those are in. 



Atl-Atl said:


> Yeeesssssss!!!
> 
> Is it a stacked lift or did someone finally come out with something big for the WK/XK chassis? Looking at your front axle shafts Im guessing its stacked. How have your shafts held up?


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

aar0n. said:


> Daily that people like to park on top of (picture stolen from the parking thread)


LOL


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

cardoza said:


>


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

aar0n. said:


> Fun car


Nice :thumbup::thumbup:

My corolla back in Jakarta, taken by Google car


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

cardoza said:


> Feel like my E36 can finally be shown to the public.


I haven't seen a set of those wheels in a very long time. I completely forgot those had ever existed, but they look so good. Very nice! :thumbup:



cardoza said:


> The other ones, which I think are somewhere in this thread...


Even if this one has been posted before, it's okay... It could show up on every other page without anyone complaining, I'm sure. :laugh:


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)

The daily appliance:


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

CabrioVR said:


>


Very Nice !!!

My secretary also owns a STI. Nice cars but that interior :facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

dromanbujak600 said:


> My *secretary *also owns a STI. Nice cars but that interior :facepalm:
> 
> \


You know the drill


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Winter mode:


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> You know the drill


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I love this forum. Always a good time. 

:beer: to you my friend.


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

Just started to mess with the outside until now its been performance mods.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Back to winter mode


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

14 GC Limited



















1987 VW Cabrio 53k Original Miles

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14784055417" title="_JDS9141-web by promking1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5569/14784055417_4b32c70e44_c.jpg" width="800" height="532" alt="_JDS9141-web"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14784051987" title="_JDS9103-web by promking1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3877/14784051987_c28e42364a_c.jpg" width="800" height="532" alt="_JDS9103-web"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13959346799" title="Scirocco1 by promking1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7374/13959346799_97122c75d6_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="Scirocco1"></a>

My Scirocco









914 on Webers as well ( crappy pic all I could find quick )









My Rambler, nice 10 footer.


----------



## gforce1108 (Sep 21, 2006)

The current crop:
'13 Passat TDI with '04 Jetta TDI in background:


'00 Golf 2.0:


(shot of all 3 black VWs - Mom has a black Tiguan too):


'00 Tropic Orange GTI VR6:


'57 Oval Window:


Only non-VW... '87 Suzuki Samurai, mild lift, STI seats, 1.6l geo tracker motor, header and 2bbl weber on 31s.


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

'14 Camaro SS
















'04 ninja ZX6R


----------



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)

Saved from being a parts car. My 94 FM2 Turbo Miata.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Picked this up a few weeks ago


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Some randos from the last few weeks





































Three-wheeling!


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)




----------



## westy66 (May 3, 2000)




----------



## feetsies (May 3, 2010)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

I know I already posted a few pages back but couldn't resist taking a picture beside the 3.0 CSL at work. 



















And before someone mentions how I blocked his driver door, the owner hasn't touched his car in over 2 weeks. I also moved my car somewhere else to free up that spot.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

This car does, in fact, auto-x.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

My winter wagon.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

Sorry for the large watermark. Tony likes them big.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

newest addition. 85 300cd

Untitled by freedo70, on Flickr


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Traded wheels + scenery = new picture


----------



## AutoJet (May 29, 2012)

aar0n. said:


> Daily that people like to park on top of (picture stolen from the parking thread)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well.. if you are that careful to park as close to the corner as you can.. i gladly park right next to you because.. i know you will do everything possible to not coming close to mine with yours


----------



## 24vFTW (Feb 20, 2014)

Lol Mk4's :laugh:
<a href="http://s584.photobucket.com/user/kenny_died77/media/2f48257e-5be8-448b-8945-4036abeaf7c5_zps8b6f985a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i584.photobucket.com/albums/ss287/kenny_died77/2f48257e-5be8-448b-8945-4036abeaf7c5_zps8b6f985a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 2f48257e-5be8-448b-8945-4036abeaf7c5_zps8b6f985a.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Updated truck pics from my first trip out on the new 37s.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

One of the 91 before I change my wheel setup.


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Finished putting in my kienzle head unit.


----------



## Mikepea (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

The small print giveth and the big print taketh away.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

bored stuck at a hotel in the middle of my snowed in move from springfield, mo to phoenix, az. filling up earlier...the car's slammed in the back right now haha.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Interlagos M3


This shot sums up everything I like about driving. I can see a big smile through the windshield. Killer photo.
Probably the last pic before winters are on.
DSC_0279 by westophervan, on Flickr


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

westopher said:


> Probably the last pic before winters are on.


Drive past you're car all the time, looks nice!


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks man! Seen yours around too although usually when I'm walking my dog, not when I'm driving. Love the mk1. Vancouver is the perfect place to own one.:thumbup: I'm a former VW man myself as well.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

3/4 of my cars.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

A few from her bath today. It had been a while 

*Full album if anyone is THAT interested in a GTI* 


IMG_8560 by MDcarphoto, on Flickr


IMG_8586 by MDcarphoto, on Flickr


IMG_8615 by MDcarphoto, on Flickr


IMG_8580 by MDcarphoto, on Flickr


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

What a clean looking GTI, amazing quality pictures too.

That house/shed in the background looks like it has a plaid roof :laugh:



helement2003 said:


> IMG_8580 by MDcarphoto, on Flickr


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

2.0_Mazda said:


> What a clean looking GTI, amazing quality pictures too.
> 
> That house/shed in the background looks like it has a plaid roof :laugh:


Thank you :beer:

And the plaid roof is solar panels! :thumbup:


----------



## smalcolm13 (Sep 27, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/pav2rV


----------



## dainfamous (Feb 1, 2008)

^^

There's another thread it might belong to as well. :laugh:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

dainfamous said:


> ^^
> 
> There's another thread it might belong to as well. :laugh:












Haaha


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

pawa_k2001 said:


>


You should come out more, it looked good in person when being used in anger


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Evil sand rail.


This is extremely relevant to my interests, please tell me more.

Winter mode for the Outback.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Complete with glow in the dark snows that don't see enough light to actually glow ever.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Winter mode with some 8th gen si wheels and thick Hankook winters:


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

my 2.7t mustang and i have a 2000 A6 2.7t 6speed


----------



## deniswhite1 (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Stangy said:


> Winter mode with some 8th gen si wheels and thick Hankook winters:


What are you lowered on?:thumbup:


----------



## modmo (May 8, 2008)




----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

In the middle of a 231 V6 engine swap
1953 Chevrolet Suburban by FordTorino73, on Flickr

1987 GMC Vandura 3500 by FordTorino73, on Flickr

I'll update the build thread when something happens 
1971 Ford Maverick by FordTorino73, on Flickr

Namesake
1985 Volkswagen Jetta GL by FordTorino73, on Flickr

The one with 2 pedals
1991 Volkswagen Jetta GL by FordTorino73, on Flickr

The GMC in the middle of an attempt to start the GP
1982 GMC Caballero by FordTorino73, on Flickr

Diesel, manual, RWD
1984 Chevrolet C30 3+3 by FordTorino73, on Flickr

Today was a good day.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Chillin' outside after yesterdays road trip. Can't wait to drive her back home and get her in the garage!


IMG_2729 by MDcarphoto, on Flickr


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

blackslcchild said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## ibiza (Jul 4, 1999)

6-speed manual - no sunroof.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> What are you lowered on?:thumbup:


H&R Sport springs!


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

Tail of the Dragon 


Jk. No its not.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

^^^Why aren't you in your lane?!!??!1111


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ibiza said:


> 6-speed manual - no sunroof.


Holy crapola that's got be a rare bird. 🍸


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

My cars


----------



## mikebuffer (Nov 9, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

My TDI:









My Project:









My wife's racecar:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Rabbitguy21 said:


> My car


:thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Rabbitguy21 said:


> My cars


I saw your first pic and I was like wait a sec, do we have TCLs first DONK ride!?! Then I saw the second pic, yup we do.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Atl-Atl said:


> I saw your first pic and I was like wait a sec, do we have TCLs first DONK ride!?! Then I saw the second pic, yup we do.


I don't think you know what a donk is. That very clean Nova is definitely not a donk.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

A donk!!!!? That baby is far from being a "donk"


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Atl-Atl said:


> I saw your first pic and I was like wait a sec, do we have TCLs first DONK ride!?! Then I saw the second pic, yup we do.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


> I saw your first pic and I was like wait a sec, do we have TCLs first DONK ride!?! Then I saw the second pic, yup we do.


Um, no. Your foot ought to be in your mouth.


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

The Mini


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Atl-Atl said:


> I saw your first pic and I was like wait a sec, do we have TCLs first DONK ride!?! Then I saw the second pic, yup we do.


Watch your mouth.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

some recent ones


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Atl-Atl said:


> I saw your first pic and I was like wait a sec, do we have TCLs first DONK ride!?! Then I saw the second pic, yup we do.


Rutledge's Caprice.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mine in the desert.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Atl-Atl said:


> I saw your first pic and I was like wait a sec, do we have TCLs first DONK ride!?! Then I saw the second pic, yup we do.


Sexy looking American muscle != DONK.

Calling DONK on such a beautiful machine on the other hand is VERY ****ing DONK.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

IMG_2931 by MDcarphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

one of my cars went to sleep for a few months today


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## GoldenGloves1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

This was a couple months ago. It is shod with winter tires right now.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

The latest acquisition

2000 Jaguar XJR


----------



## james280779 (Sep 24, 2014)

The ones I have currently



W8 Passat



currently 5 months into a pretty much complete body and engine rebuild - a few go faster bits added too. This was taken a few months prior





fully restored, upgraded interior, exterior and running gear plus a custom 4.7 RV8



again, most of the hard work done. Updated V8 look with rebuilt engine and running gear. Was tempted to rip out the 2.2 turbo and go with a LS but for now its standard 



the best 600 quid I ever spent. I bought this for my brother in law when he was struggling and didnt have a car. He sorted himself out and gave it back. Now its currently helping the third family in need due to be returned next week. 

My daily is a Honda CRV sport- wont bother posting a pic of that


----------



## james280779 (Sep 24, 2014)

VR6GURU said:


> The latest acquisition
> 
> 2000 Jaguar XJR


I love these, will own one soon. Gorgeous Car


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

VR6GURU said:


> The latest acquisition
> 
> 2000 Jaguar XJR


Personally, I don't care for the look of the Ford years. They were significantly better cars in every way possible, but the XJs just should look like my old man's 1986 Vanden Plas he had my whole childhood.

I mean, that 86 was a total money pit, but it sure was sexy.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

The older ones or the 2003 up I really think are dopey dope land yachts.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

'murica.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Hi Aron


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

james280779 said:


> I love these, will own one soon. Gorgeous Car


I have owned the car for about a month now. I love it it's got some serious balls and it gets out of its own way quite easily.


----------



## james280779 (Sep 24, 2014)

VR6GURU said:


> I have owned the car for about a month now. I love it it's got some serious balls and it gets out of its own way quite easily.


yeah my little brother has had a number of Jags so I have driven alot of them, do fancy a new style XK when they drop in price a little. I nearly bought Vernon Kay's (Uk celebrity) S type R about five years ago- that was one mean looking machine. Just for the pure fact Tess Daly had been sitting in the passenger seat


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Guess I can post my latest turd. Has a fuel injected 4.3 Vortec saving it's ugly camo self


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Here is my new baby!
Blast to drive.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Really crappy pic I took today


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Haven't picked it up yet.

2015 GTI S DSG w/lighting package


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Haven't picked it up yet.
> 
> 2015 GTI S DSG w/lighting package


nice car, did you buy from john barna?


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Took this pic yesterday evening getting the snows on











Not using a dealer pic for once. Obviously mine by the awesome quality :laugh:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Haven't picked it up yet.
> 
> 2015 GTI S DSG w/lighting package


Hah. I'm trying to track down a White 4Dr S manual w/ lighting package myself


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

Taken today:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Wooooow, "things"........


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

NadaGTI said:


> Both the things I'm riding right now.


lol @ arrogance on account of both 'things'..gimme a break. both are mediocre at best.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

mm2129 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


reminds me how much I like these wheels.

from the picture it doesn't appear you have stretch on your tires, and if i'm not mistaken, i can see the top of your tires in the wheel well. 


nice looking GTi there man. :beer:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

blackslcchild said:


> Wooooow, "things"........


Welcome to the internet, where everything is a joke and your opinion doesn't matter. 



KC Jazz said:


> lol @ arrogance on account of both 'things'..gimme a break. both are mediocre at best.


I'm glad you took it totally serious as well. 

Let's see your show car and model of a girlfriend then! :thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

NadaGTI said:


> Both the things I'm riding right now.


:facepalm:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :facepalm:


You too? 

TCL serious for the holidays. 

Post removed so everything can take a chill pill.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

The big print giveth and the small print taketh away.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

mm2129 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2 great looking mkiv.


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> reminds me how much I like these wheels.
> 
> from the picture it doesn't appear you have stretch on your tires, and if i'm not mistaken, i can see the top of your tires in the wheel well.
> 
> ...





Sump said:


> X2 great looking mkiv.


Thanks a lot guys :thumbup: :beer:

I don't have much of a stretch going on 225/40 on 8.5" wheels. Just a little to help clear the coilovers. My bilsten coils don't go crazy low but I like it that way :thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

mm2129 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup::thumbup:

Can we have more ic:'s?


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)




----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

New to me 2012 A4.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

*C10 (for sale)*





























*996tt (for sale)*




















*1955 Panhead*




















*1990 Big Twin Blockhead*


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

XwalkerX said:


> RAD ****


You. I like you. :beer:


----------



## isonic (Jul 25, 2004)

XwalkerX said:


>


That is clean :thumbup:


----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's my redheaded stepchild.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

new to me 2012 VW CC R-Line.




























crappy group shot the day i brought it home.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

After a quick blast around the tech park on my lunch break.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Pennywise said:


> You. I like you. :beer:


This. I have an uncontrollable urge to cuss at strippers and smash beer bottles with him now. 🍻


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

MKV Aaron said:


> nice car, did you buy from john barna?


That is correct.


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

isonic said:


> That is clean :thumbup:





Pennywise said:


> You. I like you. :beer:





patrikman said:


> This. I have an uncontrollable urge to cuss at strippers and smash beer bottles with him now. 



ha. thanks guys. 

I moved from Buffalo to LA almost 2 years ago and basically living the SoCal dream when it comes to transportation lol.


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Can we have more ic:'s?


For sure! I take more than enough pictures of it anyways lol





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

love my E30 - almost at the 225k mile club


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

For sure nadagti......











Another one of my "things" .....


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^^^

Corrado looks so good with TH Line wheels, anymore pics ?


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

Some really nice cars in here . 




My year round daily since '08, static for 3, bagged for 3. 


















Mostly lurk TCL but have contributed by starting and getting the Vintage Photos thread going although now I just right click, save as...

Cheers:beer:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Metallitubby said:


>


Lol


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Here is an old one of my golf.








Still have it but now it is blue and stuck in the garage.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

My lady's new SEAT LEON FR DSG (180hp):


















Our amored TUA-REX at MH17 scene:










Our armored & stretched MB S63 AMG:











www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Latest pictures of the turd


----------



## cmb5286 (Aug 30, 2007)

Crappy pic from the dealer when I first got it last year. Traded in my GTI for this. Still loving it so far.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

ADargetnI said:


> Latest pictures of the turd


****ing awesome :thumbup:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Heffernan said:


> ****ing awesome :thumbup:


Thanks

What it looked like about a month ago










(Sellers potato picture)


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Yea, I've seen a few photos that you posted in the past. I like the new white paint. :thumbup:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

New set up.


----------



## kobra kai (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

.


----------



## SHIPARCH (Nov 27, 2011)

Phone picture at work:









2015 M235i with Premium & Tech Package.


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

Fun car in winter mode, doing some work on the new daily









Christmas









And the whole family


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Here is a couple of updated pics of mine.


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

suzbndt said:


> Here is a couple of updated pics of mine.


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

suzbndt said:


>


Love it, love it, love it :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks, my buddy just got a new Z/28 so I now have the second coolest 5th gen. Mine is a pretty serious piece of equipment too.


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

suzbndt said:


> Thanks, my buddy just got a new Z/28 so I now have the second coolest 5th gen. Mine is a pretty serious piece of equipment too.


details on the car? Is it a ZL1? mods?

Looks great.


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Mines a plain old SS. It an cammed ls3 full suspension konis subframe connectors and a lot more crap I forget to tell the wife about.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

suzbndt said:


> Mines a plain old SS. It an cammed ls3 full suspension konis subframe connectors and a lot more crap I forget to tell the wife about.


Lol nice! I bought myself a high mileage black 94 Z28 M6 when I was 19 and while I couldn't afford to mod it beyond a slp intake & 4.11 gears it was still the most fun I've had. Finally sold it after 3 years because I wanted a more practical daily. Worst decision of my life. A clean 5th gen SS is on my shopping list in a couple years when we can sell our townhouse & get a garage. Feel free to post more pics in here for inspiration 

Mine because I miss it every damn day...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Mines almost finished. Torsion diff and some 15.4" stoptech brakes and I am calling it done.


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Maybe some forgeline wheels.


----------



## Mouse. (Jul 8, 2014)

I bought this this year at age 17, freakin love this thing! My only car and of course DD!  :thumbup:


----------



## scottst (Jul 2, 2004)

Trying again -- first one didn't render?

The daily & the toy









https://hmodeq.bn1302.livefilestore.com/y2pxrhxDd0wa2PnmpfaMmubDn_rg9D2tre24bBnsNwCLpCMDlKQSQCU-D_YYJ4XFPGwYI2CHJkcpmYxTgclTqNtdPO4DNawOiO3tPwMuoHh89_tEh0YXZQ****f_VOF82iEklBYWCnwFQLKyFMw2URstQ/WP_20141230_002.jpg?psid=1


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

That GTI looks like a SUV/minivan next to the 911 lol.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, great combo! ^^^ :beer:


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## scottst (Jul 2, 2004)

eiriksmil said:


> That GTI looks like a SUV/minivan next to the 911 lol.


Optical illusion, as I think the GTI is actually shorter length-wise than the 911. But, it does happen be my minivan/suv. I'm experimenting to see if I can pull it off. I traded my '07 Lexus GX470 in on it. Big, big change. Was seriously considering things like a new X5, new Touareg, or a 4runner, but decided to give the GTI a whirl to see if I could make it work. We have my wife's Q5 for more utilitarian duty.

Love, love the GTI. Have no desire to drive the 911 at the moment.


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

scottst said:


> Trying again -- first one didn't render?
> 
> The daily & the toy
> 
> ...


Nice, great combination :thumbup:


----------



## dntdrvslow (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## 99silvrA4 (Jun 4, 2007)

Just bought my new S3 two weeks ago, absolutely in love with it!


----------



## techmonkey (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

SirHenri said:


> My lady's new SEAT LEON FR DSG (180hp):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have some very interesting cars, what's the story?


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

I rarely post my winter beater


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

kwik!gti said:


> I rarely post my winter beater


Someone needs to clean their headlights.:beer:


----------



## teejtiu (Feb 19, 2010)

My F-150 under the Northern Lights.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

^ coolest pic of a f-150 ever. Nicely done sir :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Someone needs to clean their headlights.:beer:


Ive done them a few times now and it's due again. I hate wetsanding.


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

My 300D with a ton of brake dust and my friends Ram.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

iPhone picture --


----------



## b5d (Aug 5, 2006)

my 190e






My a4


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

kwik!gti said:


> I rarely post my winter beater


I love that section of 105/18. I used to drive down it almost every day in the summer when I worked in Middleboro.


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

Ghost85 said:


> I love that section of 105/18. I used to drive down it almost every day in the summer when I worked in Middleboro.


Much props for recognizing it! It's my benchmark road. Beautiful scenery too:


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Bought a new GTI today. So, so happy with it.


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)

suzbndt said:


>


That looks awesome.

Here is my LS1 F-body:


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Nice I had 1999 SS miss it a little


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

Snaak. said:


> You have some very interesting cars, what's the story?


Story?

I am just a German Car Body Engineer
with "petrol" in my veins 


www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

Did some garage cleaning / re-arranging last weekend, so had to move he whole fleet out.


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

Your R looks to be coming along nicely :thumbup:


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

kwik!gti said:


> Your R looks to be coming along nicely :thumbup:



Yup.. it's been that way for a while. Have just been to busy to do much w/ it. Run's w/ a few vacuum leaks from some Evap stuff I still need to tidy up. But I'm going to try to get it done shortly. Tonight I think I'll actually pull both the fenders off and put the new fender liners and lower splash guard on.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

0 degrees F.











The big print giveth and the small print taketh away.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

So salty


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Just picked this up today.


----------



## NOKROME (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice MGM. Looks a lot like my FCV.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

She was a bit too low for me after the suspension settled, but here she is before raising up a bit:


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

My daily turd.








The wifes beater... Btw i did this


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

NOKROME said:


>


Love those wheels. What are they?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Love those wheels. What are they?


Look like Rota RKR-F.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> Look like Rota RKR-F.


Good call. That's a damn good looking wheel.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

I really like this car! !


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

APR Stage II+ B8 S4

Here are a few pics, Enjoy!

Pics by Melissa Rivas Photography






Pics I took, I am NO professional photographer, haha


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Missing the warmer weather, winter sucks.


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

The daily and the toy.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

w/ a customer's POS Honda


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

More whoring


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## 2500LSS (Nov 16, 2010)

various stages of restoration in progress:


----------



## VwSweetHeart (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## kal-el21 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## G_RockNYTN (Nov 5, 2006)

Since she's for sale, might as well post her one more time.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

VwSweetHeart said:


>


Looks awesome rolling.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

VwSweetHeart said:


>


I like what you did to the wheels. and I like your car.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VwSweetHeart (Dec 4, 2008)

AlexsVR6 said:


> Looks awesome rolling.





FuelInMyVeins said:


> I like what you did to the wheels. and I like your car.:thumbup::thumbup:


thank you!:thumbup:


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## WhineMCABasket2.0t (Oct 2, 2005)

Highway merge. Because race car.

http://vid1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa383/jnm20t/VID_20150119_194618_zpsqzqq3n9n.mp4

Sorry for the soft focus, but I assure you it's better that way


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

my daily car:




my stancebro car:




my real car:


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

My '66 Impala 283 Carter 4bbl, Saginaw 3 on the tree with overdrive. I bought it from the original owner over the summer, the car is all original never been restored. Only option was dealer installed hazards. After market am/fm 8 track, original was just AM and 14" Appliance slot wheels.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

The recent addition to my fleet is this $450 "hoopty" which really isn't a hoopty at all. It needed a new transmission but I had a spare 020 sitting around to swap in. It needs some love in the interior department but runs great! Can't wait to pick up all the doods in it. Also, holy moly but 95hp and 2400lbs is slow.


----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

I've posted my truck in here before, but with the addition of the flatbed I figured I'd post her up again.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

new wheels! plus windshield tinted @50% and debadged fenders and hatch. nice and simple now.


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

KC Jazz said:


> new wheels! plus windshield tinted @50% and debadged fenders and hatch. nice and simple now.


What wheels are those? Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

vwsparky said:


>





NathanTDI said:


> I've posted my truck in here before, but with the addition of the flatbed I figured I'd post her up again.





KC Jazz said:


> new wheels! plus windshield tinted @50% and debadged fenders and hatch. nice and simple now.


:thumbup:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

CorradoG602 said:


> My '66 Impala 283 Carter 4bbl, Saginaw 3 on the tree with overdrive.


Spent many years in a '66 with the 283 but powerglide. I loved that car. :thumbup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The daily...


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> What wheels are those? Looks good :thumbup:


thanks! - BBS SR - 18x8 with Bridgestone Potenza Pole Positions, 225/40 :beer: :beer:



Shmi said:


> :thumbup:


thanks! :beer:


----------



## Frauzel (Jan 21, 2006)

The daily:











The project:



















The winter rig:










The nest:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

newest purchase

DSC06522 by freedo70, on Flickr


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Picked this up a little while back for travelling to track days. Installed a new set of tires/wheels and leveled the front a bit. Some 11MPG goodness.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow page 84!

Probably one of the best and most varied pages :thumbup:


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Spent many years in a '66 with the 283 but powerglide. I loved that car. :thumbup:


Thanks. I gotta tighten it up a bit. Everything is original so some stuff has to be freshened up. HEI, new classic performance lowering springs, all poly bushings, CPP front disc conversion kit, shocks all around, complete magnaflow exhaust, get rid of the tires from the 90's for some new white walls with 14" reverse supreme wheels, some other odds and ends. I want to put a muncie 4 in it but don't want to cut into the perfect solid body. I like the look people give me shifting from the column, they have no idea what I'm doing. :laugh:


----------



## Quiggs (Apr 28, 2004)

Can I play? 

Daily duty 2008 R32


















And the currently broken Mk4 GTI 1.8T F21'd racekor


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Finally getting some snow here.








And when you go a bit too hard...


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Subaru out, Volvo in.


----------



## nobug (Aug 10, 2003)

Have a couple..... along with a few other project cars....

Daily beater for the winter 03 TDI wagon










1977 Rabbit



















04 .:R32










SL500 Silver Arrow










Audi TT


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

nobug said:


>



What is going on in this bay aside from looking amazing?


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What is going on in this bay aside from looking amazing?


turbo by callaway


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

Pic whoring because I got new shoes. 

MOPAR "Redline Envy" wheels:


----------



## George Knighton (Aug 12, 2006)

CorradoG602 said:


> My '66 Impala 283 Carter 4bbl, Saginaw 3 on the tree with overdrive. I bought it from the original owner over the summer, the car is all original never been restored. Only option was dealer installed hazards. After market am/fm 8 track, original was just AM and 14" Appliance slot wheels.


That's great to see. I hope you're able to keep it the way that you want. It's starting to get harder to buy some of the parts you want from back then, but if the previous owner's kept it well maybe you won't have to do much. 

Very best of luck with it.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

saturday I bought another Mustang saturday. 1995 GT 5 spd, all black interior. 1 owner, 100% stock. Interior is 9/10, exterior is 8/10 if i don't count driver's fender :laugh:. Suspension, wheels/tires, exhaust and i'll probably call it a day. I just want it to be a clean daily. I have the 93 to get stupid if i want.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Oil change.










Post bath.


----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)

Daily c300 4matic, great with all this snow we are getting in New England.









The toy car for now.


----------



## IVIcgurk (Feb 25, 2007)

Damn. I don't take many pics of my cars :facepalm: POTATO QUALITY AHEAD!

My tarted up camry daily driver


This thing sleeps.



wore these last summer:



Wearing these this summer:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Winter suspension overhaul mode


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

timsvr said:


>


:thumbup:



IVIcgurk said:


> Wearing these this summer:


:thumbup:


----------



## slomofo2 (Jun 19, 2010)

The beater car, 88 300E, I just got this back recently. I thought it was stolen; turns out it was just towed. 












The daily driver, 06 R6S and the car that I've sold twice and keeps returning, 00 S500











The bad weather daily driver.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

My latest purchase 63 c10. I'm in love with this thing 



















And the benz with its all new suspension setup


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Sortafast said:


> Pic whoring because I got new shoes.
> 
> MOPAR "Redline Envy" wheels:


I assume they were on sale at Peb Boys and you plan on getting different wheels in the future.:thumbup:


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

Out with the unicorn MS3, in with the f80.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

^^ gawjuss.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

matty_peppers said:


> Out with the unicorn MS3, in with the f80.


yoooooooooooo....that color is amazing in person :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

figured I'd just post this here


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

Got a M3 myself.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Very excite.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

No longer driving a Volkswagen


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Just picked up my new gti PP


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Roketdriver said:


> No longer driving a Volkswagen


I too, traded my VW for a Speed3. 4 months later I traded the Speed3 for another VW - oh how the world turns....

2006 Jetta GLI --> 2012 Speed3 Touring w/ Tech Package

2012 Speed3 --> 2012 GTI Autobahn


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

tehAndy said:


>


Love it man :thumbup:


----------



## 8GTI9 (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## tobin_bass (Nov 4, 2005)

suzbndt said:


> Just picked up my new gti PP


what are these wheels? are they light?


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

My cars


----------



## zoglog (Apr 1, 2014)

new addition to the family so why not


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I miss my C4 S4.




8GTI9 said:


>


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Just picked up this ex-sheriff's rig.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

Circa 2002.. me, shooting Les Bidrawn, then-editor at _european car_, shooting my Scirocco 16V and a pal's Mk1. Finally wound up in a feature article in early 2005...




























From the current stable...


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

MaX PL said:


> Got a M3 myself.


Nice.. Me too!


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Updated my car so updating this thread

2012 VW GTI Autobahn: Taken the day after being lowered



















Our 2 getting registered finally! 
My partner's 2014 Ram Sport with my 2012 GTI


----------



## gelandegolf (Feb 26, 2010)

This car went away for 16 months. Three weeks ago it came back shorter, wider, and way cooler. Could not be happier.


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Asa br06 from tirerack they are about same weight as the stockers but 1/2 inch wider


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

gelandegolf said:


> This car went away for 16 months. Three weeks ago it came back shorter, wider, and way cooler. Could not be happier.


badass. Any pics of the progress of it all?


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

There's a pic of my two together, if the weather clears up this weekend I might get some good shot of them together










And one shot of the wife's car


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

Just waiting for Friday to be done and over with. Finally stopped driving 25+ year old cars. Now I'm driving a 13 year old car. What an improvement.
Bilstein PSS, R interior, Milltek exhaust, 12" front brakes, 24psi, blah blah blah. SO much more comfortable than the mk2s.











Old cars





























lurker OUT.


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)

Picked up a red S4 to go along with the red C4S


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

My car. '14 SS M6.


----------



## e30brettm3 (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice day a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

caj1 said:


> Nice.. Me too!


Congrats, you had a 335i until very recently, right?



e30brettm3 said:


> Nice day a couple of weeks ago:


That is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Just got the wheels refinished

Before:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

gelandegolf said:


> This car went away for 16 months. Three weeks ago it came back shorter, wider, and way cooler. Could not be happier.


MOAR, please!!!!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

GRN6IX said:


> Just got the wheels refinished


I've always liked those tail lights on MK4s :thumbup:


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Took advantage of a break in the rain to wash it yesterday.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## falvey6607 (Feb 7, 2009)

Some of you may remember I created a thread a few months ago asking if I should go with the M235i or a Mk7 GTI. I think I made the right choice


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

falvey6607 said:


> Some of you may remember I created a thread a few months ago asking if I should go with the M235i or a Mk7 GTI. I think I made the right choice


UGH...I want one so bad. I even work for BMW. You're really tempting me to look at what my rate is :facepalm:

congrats :thumbup:


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Depends, I drove a m235 it was ok, but not for 50k. I much preferred my 29k gti. But if I had to only have one car I might had went for the m235, or used e90m


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

falvey6607 said:


> Some of you may remember I created a thread a few months ago asking if I should go with the M235i or a Mk7 GTI. I think I made the right choice


Very nice and I absolutely LOVE the color! However, my opinion on the M235, it seems too much of a basic design now. I would prefer to find an M1 instead, always loved the 1 series, just has so much more character to it. But if I had to choose between the M1/M2 or my GTI, I would've still went with my GTI. But it's all about preference... the BMW is just way over priced for what little you get. They are anti-android phones when it comes to connecting to the car too. My friend has a 125 and he said for me to connect to Bluetooth for Bluetooth streaming or connecting to AUX or connecting to USB, the car would need this adapter kit that was very expensive. He said BMW works mainly with apple phones and I'm anti apple lol. So I'm glad I went with the GTI - it's way more user friendly lol


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

My 300SE in need of a bath. It was supposed to snow today and that never happened otherwise I would have taken it though a car wash.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

When I took delivery a few months ago on the winter 17s.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Probably the best picture I'll take of it, since I'm a ****ty photographer. The sunlight really made the color pop.


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Minus the brush in the way that's a good pic


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Adds to the scenery.


----------



## rabbitation (Feb 26, 2002)

exactly 60 years apart


----------



## TurboSupra (Aug 3, 2002)

IS350/M4/Miata


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

Our licence plates are similar ^


----------



## BFalk628 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## falvey6607 (Feb 7, 2009)

Fastmk6GTi said:


> Very nice and I absolutely LOVE the color! However, my opinion on the M235, it seems too much of a basic design now. I would prefer to find an M1 instead, always loved the 1 series, just has so much more character to it. But if I had to choose between the M1/M2 or my GTI, I would've still went with my GTI. But it's all about preference... the BMW is just way over priced for what little you get. They are anti-android phones when it comes to connecting to the car too. My friend has a 125 and he said for me to connect to Bluetooth for Bluetooth streaming or connecting to AUX or connecting to USB, the car would need this adapter kit that was very expensive. He said BMW works mainly with apple phones and I'm anti apple lol. So I'm glad I went with the GTI - it's way more user friendly lol


I guess it all comes down to personal preference, because I thought the 1 series was butt ugly compared to the 2 (1M aside). As far as buying a 1M, they're practically non-existent and cost over their MSRP from a few years ago. Not sure what you mean by "what little you get", the M235i is by far the best bang for you buck package you can get from BMW, or even any car in it's segment right now. It absolutely stomps on the S3. Also, newer BMWs aren't anti Android at all. I have a Nexus6 and it pairs perfectly with my car, no issues placing phone calls or streaming media via bluetooth. I can even get text messages and emails through the iDrive with my phone whereas you can't do that with an iPhone. 



suzbndt said:


> Depends, I drove a m235 it was ok, but not for 50k. I much preferred my 29k gti. But if I had to only have one car I might had went for the m235, or used e90m


Man you guys are killer. The whole thread everyone tells me I'm basically mentally challenged for even considering the GTI over the M235, then I buy the car and 2 people tell me they'd take a GTI haha. Regardless, I'm very happy with my decision. After extensively driving the M235i (I work at a BMW dealership) then driving the GTI immediately afterwards, there's no contest. I was a huge VW fanboy, and the GTI is a great car, but the M235i is just so fun to daily drive. Much more civilized than an E90 M3 but it's a beast when you need it to be. Plus with my employee pricing, the lease deals for the GTI were almost identical to the M235i. 



Pennywise said:


> UGH...I want one so bad. I even work for BMW. You're really tempting me to look at what my rate is :facepalm:
> 
> congrats :thumbup:


Hey, I work for BMW too! All I can say is the Center Employee Lease deals made it hard to resist, I'd definitely look into it if I were you.


----------



## Oreganoflow (Mar 25, 2002)

This almost 2 year project is in it's final stage. The built motor and gearbox should be installed and it should be fully functional by the end of April...


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

falvey6607 said:


> I guess it all comes down to personal preference, because I thought the 1 series was butt ugly compared to the 2 (1M aside). As far as buying a 1M, they're practically non-existent and cost over their MSRP from a few years ago. Not sure what you mean by "what little you get", the M235i is by far the best bang for you buck package you can get from BMW, or even any car in it's segment right now. It absolutely stomps on the S3. Also, newer BMWs aren't anti Android at all. I have a Nexus6 and it pairs perfectly with my car, no issues placing phone calls or streaming media via bluetooth. I can even get text messages and emails through the iDrive with my phone whereas you can't do that with an iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I drove both back to back the m235 has more power handling is debatable but, I have a 500whp camaro that I hpde with. So gti as a daily in wild wonderful Wv makes way better sense especially 4months of the year.


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

Out with the old and in with the new. This picture was from the day I picked up the BMW last summer. I sold the Audi a few weeks later.


----------



## falvey6607 (Feb 7, 2009)

suzbndt said:


> Well I drove both back to back the m235 has more power handling is debatable but, I have a 500whp camaro that I hpde with. So gti as a daily in wild wonderful Wv makes way better sense especially 4months of the year.


Totally understandable, if I had a weekend car with huge amounts of power I'd probably be driving something else right now, but for me this has to be my DD and my fun car all in one. I will say that the M235 was practically useless in the winter, but probably nothing that a nice set of snow tires wouldn't fix


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Dailly snooze-mobile, 1999 CRV. Sits on Yonaka coilovers and a nice stereo, all stock.



















The weekender. 91 318is, M50 swap, bilsteins etc


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

That looks like a LOT of fun.
From a couple weeks ago.
DSC_0385 by westophervan, on Flickr


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Oreganoflow said:


> This almost 2 year project is in it's final stage. The built motor and gearbox should be installed and it should be fully functional by the end of April...


G-sus that's gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

Got the Avant dialed in for spring DD duties.










Also got the 993 a new stablemate.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

picked up new family hauler


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

My old Mini Cooper S ... sold it in 2012, replaced it with my ZHP...


----------



## isonic (Jul 25, 2004)

B3passatBMX said:


>


Is that missing strut bolt going to be a problem? ;-p


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

westopher said:


> That looks like a LOT of fun.
> From a couple weeks ago.
> DSC_0385 by westophervan, on Flickr


My god. I'm drooling...I've never been the biggest E36 fan, but when you show me a pristine example in Techno Violet, I fall in love every time. :heart: Looks great dude. :thumbup:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

My MK4 R32 DSG with only 42.444 km


















My Charger SRT8 on the Nürburgring Nordschleife last Friday:




















www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## StopSweatinMe (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## 12v Dub (May 11, 2005)

westopher said:


> That looks like a LOT of fun.
> From a couple weeks ago.
> DSC_0385 by westophervan


WOW  Beautiful car and color :thumbup:

Mine


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

My new GTI


----------



## RForceGTI (Mar 13, 2012)

The daily:


The bike:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

falvey6607 said:


> Some of you may remember I created a thread a few months ago asking if I should go with the M235i or a Mk7 GTI. I think I made the right choice


How was that even a question...? If you can afford the M235i you'd have to be nuts to pick the GTI over it. :sly:


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

I do and did...


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

turboed vw said:


> My new GTI


I was going to post a pic of my GTI, but it looks identical to yours. Been a very fun car so far, but it's no M235i. :laugh:


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

For the money it's better.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

suzbndt said:


> For the money it's better.


Pesos or Yen?


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Someone should buy it. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7148082-FS-1999-Chevy-Corvette-Fixed-Roof-Coupe :laugh:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

I don't have it yet but I'll be picking it up at the end of the month.

1985_SR5 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## redgeeteeeye (May 6, 2004)

1988 thunderbird turbo coupe 190k. Original 2.3 turbo 5 speed. Stand alone ecu, fmic, full exhaust, 75 lb injectors, big throttle body, stock tiny turbo, and a lil body rot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Because I replaced my 900...


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

redgeeteeeye said:


> 1988 thunderbird turbo coupe 190k. Original 2.3 turbo 5 speed. Stand alone ecu, fmic, full exhaust, 75 lb injectors, big throttle body, stock tiny turbo, and a lil body rot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice fox body!:thumbup:


----------



## Ben Modified (Mar 31, 2015)

*Electric Drive 1966 Bus*










http://www.BenModified.com


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

patrickvr6 said:


> I don't have it yet but I'll be picking it up at the end of the month.
> 
> 1985_SR5 by willtel, on Flickr


Please bring it to Caffeine and Octane. I saw you pull in at the last one (end of March) but couldn't find you.


----------



## Ben Modified (Mar 31, 2015)

*Pedal Electric Motorcycle - My Daily Driver*











http://www.BenModified.com


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

patrickvr6 said:


> I don't have it yet but I'll be picking it up at the end of the month.
> 
> 1985_SR5 by willtel, on Flickr



I have a brand new set of front rotors for that puppy if you need em!


----------



## redgeeteeeye (May 6, 2004)

Ben Modified said:


> http://www.BenModified.com


Idk what I'm looking at but I like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgeeteeeye (May 6, 2004)

karl_1052 said:


> Nice fox body!:thumbup:


I'm impressed I get into arguments with mustang guys about that if my car is a fox body lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Ben Modified said:


> http://www.BenModified.com





Ben Modified said:


> http://www.BenModified.com


Are these (and the others on your site) work that you've done? Very impressive stuff if so! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Last weekend after a spring cleaning ...


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Desperately waiting for summer weather. Mounted up the summer tires on the new wheels.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

evosky said:


> Last weekend after a spring cleaning ...


looking good. i miss my OZ's


----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

20150410_062105 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

evosky said:


> Last weekend after a spring cleaning ...


Nice 


I need to whip mine out of storage.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

leftygibsonplyr said:


> My god. I'm drooling...I've never been the biggest E36 fan, but when you show me a pristine example in Techno Violet, I fall in love every time. :heart: Looks great dude. :thumbup:


Thanks very much man. The e36 m3 was my realistic dream car in high school, and in technoviolet no less. I got lucky.



12v Dub said:


> WOW  Beautiful car and color :thumbup:
> 
> Mine


Thank you. Amazing e92. The last of the NA M engines is something to hold on to. Such great cars.


----------



## Ben Modified (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Are these (and the others on your site) work that you've done? Very impressive stuff if so! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I can't take credit for the paint job on the bus, but everything else, yes. Thanks

http://www.BenModified.com


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

absoluteczech said:


> looking good. i miss my OZ's





82Turbo930 said:


> Nice
> 
> I need to whip mine out of storage.


:beer::beer:
The wheels have been pretty solid - downside is they take FOREVER to clean.
The OEM wheel gap doesn't make for #sceneapproved stance, but that extra ground clearance is key. Suspension works pretty well out of the box too.


----------



## Ben Modified (Mar 31, 2015)

redgeeteeeye said:


> Idk what I'm looking at but I like it



Its a street legal electric motorcycle with pedal assist for exercise and to extend range. The pedals maintain a steady bicycle like pace, no matter the speed. top speed currently 65mph with range 50 to 75 miles.










http://www.BenModified.com


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

evosky said:


> :beer::beer:
> The wheels have been pretty solid - downside is they take FOREVER to clean.


definitely


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

evosky said:


> Last weekend after a spring cleaning ...


Looking good, but it would like a lot better with H&R or Eibach lowering springs.:thumbup:


----------



## Ben Modified (Mar 31, 2015)

*Solar Powered Toyota Van*

All electric with air ride and handicap access via ramp and hand controls. Intended for in-town use only.










YouTube Video with build stills at the end.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YRiV3bo-7U

My Build Blog of Unusual Vehicles
http://www.BenModified.com


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

Fresh out of winter storage and washed today....


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Oreganoflow said:


>


Love it, very nice. :thumbup: :beer: :heart:


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

1995 Ferrari 348 with many mods


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Summer shoes are on with some sticky potenza re 11's- some lightweight DC2 Type R Rims..




















From what i know..nobody around here is rocking these.


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

The daily mpg machine 97 mk3 golf

 

Garage whore mk4 20th gti


----------



## mk3barti (Dec 12, 2000)

Daily ride. 2011 Dodge Ram Sport and part of my shadow...


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

redgeeteeeye said:


> 1988 thunderbird turbo coupe 190k. Original 2.3 turbo 5 speed. Stand alone ecu, fmic, full exhaust, 75 lb injectors, big throttle body, stock tiny turbo, and a lil body rot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


****ing sweet. My old man had one of these when I was a kid


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Stangy said:


> From what i know..nobody around here is rocking these.


Looks good.:thumbup:



bluB5s4 said:


> Garage whore mk4 20th gti


:thumbup:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

nismodrifter said:


> 1995 Ferrari 348 with many mods


DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is amazing. This was one of the cars on my wall as a kid. Hows ownership?! Do you have a thread about the car? I NEED INFO!


----------



## dallas16v (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BrianC (Feb 16, 1999)

It's got torques!!


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just picked this up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Sold the GTI, still have the R32. Most recent shot:


----------



## Ben Modified (Mar 31, 2015)

*Suzuki Carrabusa Reverse Trike*

Hayabusa Powered


















http://www.BenModified.com

Video Build Playlist Here:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8xzCtTkH46YVClb6OuqUxEjoOFDjbwZG


----------



## redgeeteeeye (May 6, 2004)

Before








After










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

[/url]DSC04926 by dawidbujak, on Flickr[/IMG]

My 2016 Acura ILX. Love it so far.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

helement2003 said:


> Sold the GTI, still have the R32. Most recent shot:


they have Target in Germany?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Picked this 04 crew up Sunday, 




























7.5" rough country with 6" rear, 35s 22s, 06+ hood and grille.

Still need to debadge, remove the side moldings/rain guards, color match all the black, clear lights, bullet grille and emblem.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

ADargetnI said:


> Picked this 04 crew up Sunday,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you even bro?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

leitmotif said:


> Do you even bro?


Was waiting for that :laugh:


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

westopher said:


> DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> This is amazing. This was one of the cars on my wall as a kid. Hows ownership?! Do you have a thread about the car? I NEED INFO!


Thread here:
http://forums.beyond.ca/st/374682/1995-ferrari-348-spider/


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

MaX PL said:


> they have Target in Germany?


Nope!


----------



## gbascom1 (Apr 1, 2015)

91 gti 8v


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

helement2003 said:


> Sold the GTI, still have the R32. Most recent shot:





MaX PL said:


> they have Target in Germany?


BTW, the Euro plate isn't on there just for fun (I assume your poke about Germany?). When the mkV R32's were shipped over, the port workers were told to drill holes for front plates on all the cars. They followed orders and drilled EIGHT FREAKING HOLES in the grill - including those for a Euro plate. A lot of owners in states not requiring a front plate complained, and VW was offering new grills under warranty for the first year. I'm the second owner, and the original owner never took advantage of a free, hole-less grill. A new grill is ~$700. A $50 Euro plate was cheaper, and in my opinion, doesn't look all that bad.

WOB for Wolfsburg (as all VW press shots show), 138 because it's #138/5000. Plate sticker is also from the Wolfsburg region. I wanted it legit looking as possible.

The grill behind the plate:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

helement2003 said:


> BTW, the Euro plate isn't on there just for fun (I assume your poke about Germany?). When the mkV R32's were shipped over, the port workers were told to drill holes for front plates on all the cars. They followed orders and drilled EIGHT FREAKING HOLES in the grill - including those for a Euro plate. A lot of owners in states not requiring a front plate complained, and VW was offering new grills under warranty for the first year. I'm the second owner, and the original owner never took advantage of a free, hole-less grill. A new grill is ~$700. A $50 Euro plate was cheaper, and in my opinion, doesn't look all that bad.
> 
> WOB for Wolfsburg (as all VW press shots show), 138 because it's #138/5000. Plate sticker is also from the Wolfsburg region. I wanted it legit looking as possible.
> 
> The grill behind the plate:


You just got trolled by MaX PL


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> You just got trolled by MaX PL


No doubt, but still wanted to explain, as people always ask.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

BrianC said:


> 4runner


I still really want one of these, but there's no way I'd be able to park that by my place


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

My project shaking off the winter cobwebs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

Finally found a crappy pic of my current car:









And the number I was given when I took the auto train from Orlando back to DC. Yissss


----------



## 90hp '86camry (Jun 11, 2004)

From a photoshoot over the weekend


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

I really need to paint my rub strips. I have more pictures from that night, just have to go through them --


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

helement2003 said:


> Sold the GTI, still have the R32. Most recent shot:


I feel your hate, I sometimes get it too for my euro plate - NFG though lol. My car was purchased in MA and was living there which requires front and rear plates. I have since moved to FL which only requires a rear plate. Since there was already holes drilled into the bumper and dont want to go through the expense of having them filled amd painted, I went to VW and purchased a euro bracket for 10 bucks. My grandma was born and raised in Heringen, Germany and she sadly passed away while visiting the family in Germany, Nov 2013. My dad flew over to have her cremated and brought back to the states. While he was there, my cousin rounded up a few plates for me and sent them back with my dad. I took the one in the best condition and put it on the front. All of them are marked for Limburg, which was the town not far from where my grandma was born but where my cousin lives now. It still has the inspection sticker but I need to get a new town sticker for it. Given that my GTI is made in Germany and so is my family heritage, I am now proudly displaying it. I love the look that it has given the front. 

Sorry for the long story, just wanted to share.... 

My '12 GTI Autobahn and my partner's '14 Ram










My allotment!


----------



## DRIVER 21 (Nov 17, 2002)

The Golf










The Daily Lol


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Saw your car at the RS spring meet. ****ing awesome!


----------



## DRIVER 21 (Nov 17, 2002)

westopher said:


> Saw your car at the RS spring meet. ****ing awesome!


Awsome thanks, i showed up a bit late and missed everyone. Ahwell alot more meets coming up.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Fastmk6GTi said:


> My allotment!


Any interest in selling one of the others?


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Any interest in selling one of the others?


Not at this time, but maybe. They are still pretty sentimental, given the time and place they came from. But send me an offer and I will let you know...


----------



## 883sportster (Jun 1, 2007)

This happened to our beloved 3s

So with the family growing we picked this up









Nothing special but at least it's got this









And this guy for my daily


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

My first domestic in almost 30 years.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

sicc83 said:


>


Perfect execution of late 1980s/ early 1990s mini trucking style right there. :thumbup:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> Perfect execution of late 1980s/ early 1990s mini trucking style right there. :thumbup:


x2. truck looks like it came straight from that era


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Pennywise said:


> x2. truck looks like it came straight from that era


x3, I think we have a page winner :heart:


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Holy flashback, Batman!!! I put those same Ultra wheels on a '89 EGT right after I bought it new. 



sicc83 said:


>


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess I'm a traditionalist -- -- My Little Monster


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

IMG_2673 by iamnotemonster, on Flickr


----------



## dak125 (Apr 7, 2005)

My cars:



















and


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

iamnotemo said:


> IMG_2673 by iamnotemonster, on Flickr


Eric?


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

My mk2 and a friend's e28

IMG_20150417_124209 by rdubya146, on Flickr


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

iamnotemo said:


> IMG_2673 by iamnotemonster, on Flickr


Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

With new wheels 3sdm 0.01.


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

...a couple from yesterday.


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

Fiatdude said:


> I guess I'm a traditionalist -- -- My Little Monster


Nice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## callmedoc (Aug 4, 2004)

Some pics from today.....thank God spring is here....


----------



## GTIinTHErye (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## Ben Modified (Mar 31, 2015)

*V8 Powered Micro Truck*

1970 Daihatsu Hijet with a 400 Hp ZZ5 Chevrolet Crate Motor










YouTube link to Video Build Series - Includes Test Drive:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8xzCtTkH46Yacfx191MBwjfPCcbNPCrr

My Build Blog of Unusual Vehicles:
http://www.BenModified.com


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Newest pickup traded the viggen to a friend for his Cobra, **** pics.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Ben Modified said:


> 1970 Daihatsu Hijet with a 400 Hp ZZ5 Chevrolet Crate Motor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always wanted to do that.


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Shined up for its first autox....three weeks in


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Shot myself at a local meet yesterday:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Newest pickup traded the viggen to a friend for his Cobra, **** pics.


Welcome to the "old lowered 16v VW and v8 Mustang" owner's club  been seeing the Cobra a lot on IG, I'm assuming you're having a blast with it.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

^^^^^ so nice.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

NadaGTI said:


> Eric?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## huzvee (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

R-Dubya said:


> Welcome to the "old lowered 16v VW and v8 Mustang" owner's club  been seeing the Cobra a lot on IG, I'm assuming you're having a blast with it.


It's so fun. I can't wait to start ruining it and pissing off the mustang enthusiasts. And it is surprising how many different people I've seen with Mk1/2's and Mustangs. It's actually a super awesome combo.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

mellbergVWfan said:


> It's so fun. I can't wait to start ruining it and pissing off the mustang enthusiasts. And it is surprising how many different people I've seen with Mk1/2's and Mustangs. It's actually a super awesome combo.


did you already remove the rear wing?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Pennywise said:


> did you already remove the rear wing?


There was hella dirt under the pedestals so I was cleaning it. I really like the no wing look, but the holes it leaves are kinda ugly even plugged. I'm gonna move the spoiler back to the edge of the trunk, it makes it a little more aggressive. Saw a DIY, just need to drill new holes.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

I finally washed my new old car:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

She got some fresh vinyl over the week


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

This is my '67 Alfa Romeo GT Jr. With my '69 going through an engine rebuild - it is the only Alfa currently in the garage.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Not much has changed. 










and


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

mikegilbert said:


>


 great shot


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

rloewy said:


> This is my '67 Alfa Romeo GT Jr. With my '69 going through an engine rebuild - it is the only Alfa currently in the garage.


Oh I'm in love. GTV's and GT Jr's were on the list of classics I was shopping for when I finally landed an E9. Love the early step noses. :heart::heart::thumbup:


----------



## 2pointSLO (May 5, 2004)

the 2011 Mk6 GTI CSG










the 1998 Mk3 Ginster


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Pennywise said:


> great shot


Thanks!

Only wish I could afford the house behind it.


----------



## LABrit (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Oh I'm in love. GTV's and GT Jr's were on the list of classics I was shopping for when I finally landed an E9. Love the early step noses. :heart::heart::thumbup:


Thanks. They are great cars. One of the only cars that can compete with them in the looks department are the E9s - I looked at several of these in the past, great looking cars. The E9s are more of a autobahn/GT car, the GTV is a bit more nimble and closer to a classic sport car - both are great.

I would say that the Alfa 105 series are more of a BMW 2002 kind of a car (I owned one of those in the past), where the E9 is more of a Alfa 2600 Sprint kind of car (another car I was close to buying but never pulled the trigger). All great cars.

In the mean-time, here is an image of my 2003 IS300 - a lovely car to have if you can live with it's miserable gas consumption. Built like a tank, great steering, very nice suspension and a smooth inline-6. Mine is one of the unicorn manual transmission ones.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

Raek said:


> She got some fresh vinyl over the week


That looks nice. What do the door jambs and under trunk/hood look like? 



rloewy said:


> This is my '67 Alfa Romeo GT Jr. With my '69 going through an engine rebuild - it is the only Alfa currently in the garage.


Pretty. :thumbup: Nice IS300 as well. I had an '01 for 4 years, and loved that car.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Raek said:


> She got some fresh vinyl over the week


:thumbup:


----------



## mitch2147 (Jul 28, 2013)

78 Mercedes 280CE


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

mitch2147 said:


> 78 Mercedes 280CE


Love the coupe version of this generation. Lovely classy lines.


----------



## 12v Dub (May 11, 2005)

Raek said:


> She got some fresh vinyl over the week


sick! what's the name of the color? :thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

12v Dub said:


> sick! what's the name of the color? :thumbup:


Thanks! It's Oracal Telegrey :thumb:




Samson said:


> That looks nice. What do the door jambs and under trunk/hood look like?


Car was originally Jerez Black w/ a black leather on aluminum trim interior. So, the contrast sort of goes with it. It's not too harsh of a contrast at all.


----------



## JMTombstone (Jan 21, 2008)

Nothing special.


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

Excuse the mirror I just ordered one


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Raek said:


> Thanks! It's Oracal Telegrey :thumb:


Balls. I've wanted to wrap my truck that color for a while. Do you have any scrap I can play with? :laugh:


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

:beer:
G


Sent via telekenisis


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Just got some RX-8 wheels.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

^ Nice

Probably the nicest 18" wheels you can put on these cars


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Sorry for the potato, it took me a couple hours to upload this from my circa 2007 phone to my circa 2004 Dell Laptop to the interwebs.










JOHNS92, those wheels look great! I've always hated them on the RX-8, they suit the 3 much better :thumbup:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

2pointSLO said:


> the 1998 Mk3 Ginster


:thumbup::thumbup: I demand more!!


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

2.0_Mazda said:


> ^ Nice
> 
> Probably the nicest 18" wheels you can put on these cars





jaweber said:


> JOHNS92, those wheels look great! I've always hated them on the RX-8, they suit the 3 much better :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Updating pictures since I took some new ones yesterday. The second to last picture is our fleet. 2014 Ram Sport 1500, 2012 VW GTI Autobahn and 2011 Keystone Cougar X-Lite


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Here's my original condition '90 at Deal's Gap:










Here it is pretending to be a race car:


----------



## RSXiMUS (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 2pointSLO (May 5, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: I demand more!!


TY sir... :beer:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/red5photography/sets/72157622514787696/


----------



## bora.the.explora (Feb 14, 2005)

All Photos-559 by nes☆, on Flickr


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Picture is courtesy of hrama803 @ a stop-light today:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

My first VW


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

My first brand new car was a MKIV Galactic Blue Jetta TDI with beige leather. Miss that thing


----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)

Excuse the photo app edit - I was bored.  Taken outside the former Porsche NA headquarters building in Reno.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Finally did brakes and put the summer wheels on.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

bora.the.explora said:


> 500 Abarth


How are you liking that thing, Nes?


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Daily.

99 CRV, coilovers, RSX wheels, bike rack, stereo









Not Daily (The red one)
91 318is, M50 swap, bilsteins/H&R etc


----------



## bora.the.explora (Feb 14, 2005)

Pennywise said:


> How are you liking that thing, Nes?


having a lot of fun with it! it's not a car for everyone but it fits me very well presently. I miss my Honda Fit but it was kinda slow and as useful as it is, I didn't take advantage of that very much. it's usually just me and my GF when I'm driving around so an even smaller hatchback works for us. it's got enough power for daily use and I love the sounds it makes. I still need to replace the crappy shifter and chip tune it in the near future. otherwise, it's been very good for me.


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

The better half's e-Golf. Had it for a bit more than a week. For a shorter commute and traffic - driving an EV makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

GTI/R32 Mine, TDI Wagon Hers.


----------



## Ben Modified (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

From today :laugh:


----------



## T.Haynes (Feb 21, 2008)

Just picked this up yesterday. I am enjoying it so far.


----------



## joec63 (Mar 25, 2004)

New GT next to the MkV GTI


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool shot by Tim (freedo84gti)


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)




----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

Just got some new shoes on her.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ Dang that looks good :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

Thanks.

You get to Katies C&C really early to be alone in that spot? LOL


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

.:RDriver said:


> Thanks.
> 
> You get to Katies C&C really early to be alone in that spot? LOL


Sidelot - yuppp, that was at 630 AM haha


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Sump said:


> GTI/R32 Mine, TDI Wagon Hers.


*.:R* looks awesome in this picture.:thumbup:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

.:RDriver said:


> Thanks.
> 
> You get to Katies C&C really early to be alone in that spot? LOL


He goes on Tuesday morning and waits until the weekend.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> *.:R* looks awesome in this picture.:thumbup:


Thanks, it's pretty wild how much smaller it looks next to the newer ones and the pre super strict pedestrian impact heights.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

sandjunkie said:


>


Oh. My.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

My fleet, minus the ugly American car. Sorry for the potato phone photo.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## DKGRNVR6 (Sep 19, 2000)




----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)

t_white said:


> My fleet, minus the nice Focus and ugly rental-spec Versa sedan in the back. Sorry for the potato phone photo.


FTFY


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Claff said:


>


Love the plate! :thumbup:


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)

'71 Toyota Hilux, just got sandblasted.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

IMG_3137 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## prodigy702 (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Josh84 (Feb 9, 2014)

A few rear shots: 

REVO tuned 3.7 second (0-60) Mk7 Golf R










APR Stage 3+ tuned 4.4 second (0-60) Scirocco R


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

New lip


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Premium gas and 25mpg but the kart-like handling makes up for it every time. :thumbup:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Digging that R


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

Josh84 said:


> A few rear shots:
> 
> REVO tuned 3.7 second (0-60) Mk7 Golf R


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Josh84 said:


> A few rear shots:
> 
> REVO tuned 3.7 second (0-60) Mk7 Golf R


can we get a side profile shot of this? this thing looks amazing


----------



## Mudbone (Apr 10, 2013)

This was my ride today.


----------



## Josh84 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks very much to all those who commented on the Golf 7R. It's a little pocket rocket. 

Not a side shot but almost


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## AVCon (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Josh84 said:


> Thanks very much to all those who commented on the Golf 7R. It's a little pocket rocket.
> 
> Not a side shot but almost


Sweet Jesus:thumbup: How much camber do you have on the back? BTW what's with that double front plate?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Playground by kian|ski, on Flickr


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Front assist sensor.... On that r. love the look of it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Josh84 said:


> A few rear shots:
> 
> REVO tuned 3.7 second (0-60) Mk7 Golf R


That looks really, REALLY good. The lighting, etc. almost make it look like the rear fenders are flared. Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## AWDVWMAN (Feb 27, 2015)

AWDVWMAN


----------



## DrivingPassion (May 15, 2009)

My Beast


----------



## Mr.Carrera (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

kiznarsh said:


> Playground by kian|ski, on Flickr


Great pic dude!


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

DrivingPassion said:


> My Beast
> 
> http://s256.photobucket.com/user/JBlackSi/media/Auto/QX/20150430_111942.jpg.html




I see plenty of these around where I live/work. Non like this. :thumbup:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Nearly sunset, grass needing mowed and treated.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

New daily


----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)




----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

^^^^:thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Sold my MK2 and picked up an R32. DSG is fun so far but I miss manual after 3 days. Still cant stop myself from reaching for the clutch at times.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

2000 323ci, 130K miles


----------



## Nate21 (Jan 23, 2015)

24v VR,its fun enough for now


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

My new daily. '99 A8 4.2


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

GiacGtiAgain said:


> 2000 323ci, 130K miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I miss my E46  Sold it at 182k, and from what I hear and see, she's still running beautifully!



Washed about 3 weeks worth of pollen off the daily. Yeah, it's got a stupid stealthy europlate...it's better than 12 holes in the bumper.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)




----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


>


E92s are gross


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Raek said:


> E92s are gross


:laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

AWDVWMAN said:


> AWDVWMAN


:thumbup:


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Polished my tips after a nice Sunday wash. 


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

While technically my Dad's car, it will be mine someday


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Its not for everyone but just got the carb'd 16v swap running in my 83 yesterday and wanted to share. Needs tuning and some wiring but its a "little" faster than the tired 8v lump it replaced :laugh:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

fixed the trim --


----------



## bora.the.explora (Feb 14, 2005)

dang. perfect height, gabe.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## e30brettm3 (Jun 24, 2006)

Overly Instagrammed :laugh:


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


Very nice. RX-8 rims look really good on other Mazdas. 

I'd like a set of 17 inch NC (06-08) Miata wheels for my 3.


----------



## ColonelCorn (Apr 19, 2004)

Nothing special. Picked it up recently. It's the C-C-C-C-Combo breaker in my life to get me away from Volkswagen for a few years  

2014 ST


----------



## bellacurro (May 13, 2014)

my mk6 GLI, those wheels aren't on the car as of right now seeing as they are for sale


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

My old Cooper S..


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

My Coupe at The Quail Lodge in Monterey for the annual Motorcycle Gathering. Super fun event with hundreds of awesome old classic motorcycles. 

BMW by Pat Dolan, on Flickr


----------



## kwiksilver99 (Jul 12, 2001)

Mk5 r32


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

[email protected]auto said:


> My Coupe at The Quail Lodge in Monterey for the annual Motorcycle Gathering. Super fun event with hundreds of awesome old classic motorcycles.
> 
> BMW by Pat Dolan, on Flickr


Like your CSI 

My father in law's red CSI 











www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

My 73 Super Beetle, all original, survivor with 74k miles on it, when I can it will be going turbo build.
My 2012 TT RS, purchased new while in Italy, Borla exhaust with catlesss mids.
My 2005 SRT-4, bought new, $30k+ into modifications and rebuilds since then... 500whp


----------



## 24vFTW (Feb 20, 2014)

typical VW car owner post 

IMG_6165 by Genesis Apostol, on Flickr


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Lifted my Jeep a couple weeks back, brah. Now it's ready to conquer the curbs at the mall.

Before:
Untitled 

After:
Untitled
Teraflex 2.5in spring and shock lift, tires are 35x12.50R17 Maxxis Bighorns on factory wheels with 1.5in adapters.

Still needs more LED light bars, stinger bumper, Rockstar wheels, and Monster stickers.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

SirHenri said:


> Like your CSI
> 
> My father in law's red CSI
> 
> ...


Thanks! I love your father in laws color. Verona is a great color on coupes. :beer:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

nyexx said:


> Very nice. RX-8 rims look really good on other Mazdas.
> 
> I'd like a set of 17 inch NC (06-08) Miata wheels for my 3.


RX-8 wheels make just about any Mazda look better.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Wash n' wax...


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Raek said:


> Wash n' wax...
> 
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8826/17694637588_303f03c25d_c.jpg[/ig][/url][/QUOTE]
> 
> You posted it already, sir.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> You posted it already, sir.


Not with the new lip and suspension, though! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

As per rules, I don't think I've posted this one yet:


----------



## MikeSAABt (Jan 23, 2004)

This is my 1979 Volvo 242dl project car



















Here's the current crew. Just picked up the Viggen last week to replace the 940 wagon. Looking forward to getting it on the road!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

I pulled the hardtop off my Bronco for some topless summertime fun.

IMG_1535 by Patrick Downs, on Flickr


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

^^^^:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## bora.the.explora (Feb 14, 2005)

in the yosemite area this week. 

yo!semite by nestor panelo, on Flickr


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

MikeSAABt said:


> This is my 1979 Volvo 242dl project car


:beer::beer:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

MikeSAABt said:


> This is my 1979 Volvo 242dl project car
> 
> Here's the current crew. Just picked up the Viggen last week to replace the 940 wagon. Looking forward to getting it on the road!


All of this. I like all of this. Build thread on the 242DL? Nice Viggen, too.


----------



## brickfrenzy (Dec 5, 2003)

My old and busted (just kidding) CTS-V Wagon is being sold, and the new hotness is here:


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

New wheels and tints this past week..........


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Holy wheel gap Batman.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> Holy wheel gap Batman.


Hey, thanks for the canned TCL response. :laugh: It will be staying just the way it is.


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)

modular said:


> New wheels and tints this past week..........


Looks perfect. And I can understand having wheel gap with real world driving. I am tired of my Camaro bottoming out all over Toronto.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## 12v Dub (May 11, 2005)

Dr.AK said:


>


Classy. Nice car sir!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

modular said:


> New wheels and tint*s* this past week..........


How many tints did you do? I only see one


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

TooFitToQuit said:


> You posted it already, sir.


OH NO! Please don't post your really nice car more than once! We might run out of internet!


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

2015 GLI











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> How many tints did you do? I only see one


Oh come on.....tint on 5 windows......so, tints. :laugh:


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

SirHenri said:


> Like your CSI
> 
> My father in law's red CSI
> 
> ...


Need to see more pics of that Skoda.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

bora.the.explora said:


> yo!semite by nestor panelo, on Flickr


The Yo!semite looks like a call to all Jews akin to "Yo! Semite, what's up"


----------



## bora.the.explora (Feb 14, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> The Yo!semite looks like a call to all Jews akin to "Yo! Semite, what's up"



how did I miss that? :laugh:
glad it's just via app and not vinyl.


----------



## LaszloPanaflex (May 23, 2015)

*My 2015 Abarth*

I fought with Fiat for a complete buyback of my P.O.S 500L Trekking lemon mobile. Finally made lemonade out of the situation, for I am driving a new Abarth now.


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

New shoes for the dirty d. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adriank (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, that looks to be in amazing shape!


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

ADargetnI said:


>


Pffft, how about a real silo


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Metallitubby said:


> Pffft, how about a real silo


We're Stihl talking about this?


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

From today's road trip:


----------



## Josh84 (Feb 9, 2014)

After a wash


----------



## vwerico (Nov 10, 2004)

*My VAG cars*

My 2011 VW Tiguan










My 2001 Audi TT Roadster 225


----------



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

Josh84 said:


> After a wash


That makes my special place feel funny.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

ADargetnI said:


> We're Stihl talking about this?


Sorry, there must be an Echo


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

Last month on the Dragon.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

Picked this up for less than $4k on Friday. New daily/winter beater/bike hauler/doge transporter. 133k. 2003. In fairly good condition.


----------



## BlackJackMk4 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sommersprossen (Dec 15, 2012)

01 vr6
sent from my Atrix HD


----------



## MCoupeDriver (Jan 27, 2003)

+


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## JaYsTeR88 (Sep 18, 2005)

A recent shot of my car at Bryce Canyon


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)

Made a few changes to it, don't think I am going to go much farther with it though. Time for something new.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

16Volt was nice enough to take a few pictures of my car while we were out and about Saturday.


----------



## MikeSAABt (Jan 23, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> All of this. I like all of this. Build thread on the 242DL? Nice Viggen, too.


Thanks! Better late than never: http://forums.turbobricks.com/showthread.php?t=290558


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

The car









The bike (blurry potato pic)


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)




----------



## WhtRabbit85 (Jan 29, 2015)

SourKrout said:


> Its not for everyone but just got the carb'd 16v swap running in my 83 yesterday and wanted to share. Needs tuning and some wiring but its a "little" faster than the tired 8v lump it replaced :laugh:


Love it.


----------



## WorldRallyBlue (Nov 21, 2005)

MCoupeDriver said:


>


That looks very similar to my current garage...










The daily driver...










And the weekend toy...


----------



## pm22071985* (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

pm22071985* said:


>


wut.


Pls more.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

pm22071985* said:


>


Holy crap rescue green. Swap that to 97+ and Ill sell my left testical to buy it.


----------



## pm22071985* (Sep 20, 2009)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> wut.
> 
> 
> Pls more.


PM sent



Atl-Atl said:


> Holy crap rescue green. Swap that to 97+ and Ill sell my left testical to buy it.


97+ swap performed but decided to keep 1st gen body styling.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Dealer pic. Took off the front license plate frame. Probably going with a mild tint (30 - 50%) next.


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

ricer lip and tints are done.


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

pm22071985* said:


>


Neeed


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## demdubs (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Zillon said:


> Picked this up for less than $4k on Friday. New daily/winter beater/bike hauler/doge transporter. 133k. 2003. In fairly good condition.


Nice score! *high five* and welcome to the Ranger crew.



pm22071985* said:


>


 WHAAAAAAAAAAT.


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

[/url]DSC05047 by Dawid Bujak, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]DSC05070 by Dawid Bujak, on Flickr[/IMG]

Not sure if I ever posted photos of my Acura. Here are 2 photos I took today. I really like the car so far.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

pm22071985* said:


>


holy ****.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Metallitubby said:


>




shutupandtakemymoney.jpg   :thumbup:


----------



## Syndicate (Aug 16, 2002)

...my Legacy has received a few upgrades over the last couple of weeks. So far it's mainly suspension mods w/a Cobb OTS Stage 1 flash.

*Suspension:*
- Racecomp Engineering Bilstein sport dampers
- Swift lowering springs
- Whiteline 22mm rear swaybar
- STI flexible strut brace
- Enkei GTC01 19x8 w/Continental Extreme Contact DW 245/40-19

*Power:*
- Cobb Stage 1 flash

*Exterior Misc/Stuff:*
- 2013 Smoked headlights


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

I believe I previously posted with my '01 A4 1.8T on the same wheels. My '99.5 below, currently on 16s soon to be on 17s of similar but lighter form.


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

My new 1000€ beater Volvo V70 2.5T


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

XwalkerX said:


>


Did you just buy this on BaT?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Syndicate said:


> ...my Legacy has received a few upgrades over the last couple of weeks. So far it's mainly suspension mods w/a Cobb OTS Stage 1 flash.


Looking good! I didn't like the BM Legacy at first but they're starting to grow on me.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> Looking good! I didn't like the BM Legacy at first but they're starting to grow on me.


Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm out of town for work for a couple months. My wife drove up to see me for the weekend and got both cars together at the motel. The S8 is horribly dirty living on gravel roads now


----------



## 987 (Feb 27, 2015)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> I'm out of town for work for a couple months. My wife drove up to see me for the weekend and got both cars together at the motel. The S8 is horribly dirty living on gravel roads now


Very nice S8...Have you done any mods to it yet (or planned mods)? My friend has an R8 V10 and that exhaust note is so intoxicating....


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

No mods done. Unless you count the wheels the po did. I may to the exhaust valve mod. The active exhaust open valves at higher rpms to help the engine breath better. If the valve is wired open you lose a little low end torks but it has the deep rumble


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Led Zeppelin Prius.

Yes I know it's Pink Floyd, ya dingus.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

11406788_10206812298495852_553971905673722533_n by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## zaYG (May 29, 2009)

pm22071985* said:


>


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

High quality pic


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

pm22071985* said:


>


That is the greatest commanche I have ever seen. It is perfection.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Here's the updated look for my 993:


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

----^

Perfect! :heart:


----------



## deniswhite1 (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## LaggaX (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Obligatory gas station picture


----------



## mm3 (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

mm3 said:


>


A certain CRV needs a similar setup. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## mm3 (Oct 10, 2010)

Metallitubby said:


> A certain CRV needs a similar setup. Thanks :thumbup:


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Just sold her today after exactly 2 years. Only put 3500 miles on it. Now I need a username change:laugh::laugh:


----------



## 12v Dub (May 11, 2005)

Pic from Barber Motorsports park


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Took the EZ-Lip off the front and hacked up a STi V-Limited lip to go on.

0616151352 by CaleDeRoo, on Flickr


----------



## Gauteandreas (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DASallVOLKS1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawson.to.fresh.maddox (Mar 12, 2015)

2009 volvo c30


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

I would like to add these two:


----------



## PHILLIPMH06 (Mar 29, 2013)

84 vw jetta


----------



## Mr Fastidious (Jun 19, 2015)

*Alfa*

Just ordered a new Golf TDi but this is my summer car!


----------



## MrKevkevL (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## carlosrod27 (May 2, 2015)




----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## niallreihill85 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## destroyer3001 (May 30, 2015)

My 2.0 Japanese import Subaru legacy 1996 









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naus (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)




----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)




----------



## jnormandin63 (May 26, 2015)

TooFitToQuit said:


> in ONE picture please












Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

destroyer3001 said:


> My 2.0 Japanese import Subaru legacy 1996
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My grill did the same thing in the same spots. 20 minutes and some plastidip has it looking new


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

1.8tizzle said:


>


I like your condominium (I think) complex. The Fiat looks nice as well.


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Naus said:


>


Great shot :thumbup:


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)




----------



## Naus (Mar 17, 2010)

julz88 said:


> Great shot


Thanks man!


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

White Jetta said:


>


Always the same angle. Showing off your booty


----------



## leebert (Jan 2, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlhTroy (Aug 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## mathyou (May 6, 2015)

No idea how forums work.


----------



## AWDVWMAN (Feb 27, 2015)

AWDVWMAN


----------



## Srbgti (Jul 28, 2006)

Left 2003 gti-daily/project
Middle 2003 gti - project 
Right 2008 f-150 extra car
Back 2014 gti -trip car
Missing in the pick 2008 mercedes ml350- baby car 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

File these in the 'I wish I hadn't sold them' category 


















































































I painted this one... Porsche red and clear. It used to be a boring white 










I painted this one too: Iroc Camaro blue and the stripes were some Chrysler gold that I had left over from something else. Clear coat top coat. It used to be a boring beige color.


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

Trailer hitch installed on my 15' TDI. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Been a while since I've posted here: 2/3


----------



## MykeH78 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

My recent addition, a 3D printed bezel to mount the battery kill switch:


Wish there was a non-VW For-Sale section so I could list my car here.


----------



## neilgriffiths1972 (Jun 20, 2015)

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

Egz said:


> Wish there was a non-VW For-Sale section so I could list my car here.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?879-Non-VW-Cars-For-Sale

It's buried deep. Wish the mods would make a TCL for sale section...


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

people ask more questions about the rig than the car.


----------



## tiboys.m (May 14, 2015)




----------



## andbiazoto (May 14, 2015)

Enviado de meu LT26i usando Tapatalk


----------



## dillh0le6 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

matty_peppers said:


> people ask more questions about the rig than the car.


People have seen plenty of pricks in BMWs.


----------



## livingVoice (Aug 7, 2006)

Maybe some one should post a fictional car here.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Egz said:


> rad focus


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

All these virgin posters here to show off their cars....hmmmmmm:sly:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

julz88 said:


> All these virgin posters here to show off their cars....hmmmmmm:sly:


How'd you guess that I am saving myself for just the right post???


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Finally wrapped up most of the stuff for the year on the 996.


----------



## Boober (Nov 3, 2000)

Soon...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## 3 vDuds (Oct 7, 2004)

1996 Passat GLX vr6: c2 chip, 272 cams, magnaflow muffler


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

This page delivers :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## juanpablo.jeandrevin (Jun 20, 2015)

My mk4 gti and the fiat 147 of my girlfriend from argentina

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Egz said:


> badass caged Focus


Well that was unexpected :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Changara (May 14, 2015)

Indian Ventos ..TSI and TDI


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

Same car I posted before, new picture.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)




----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

Egz said:


> Wish there was a non-VW For-Sale section so I could list my car here.


How much, out of curiosity?


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Always the same angle. Showing off your booty


From behind always looks the best

But just for you tough guy!


----------



## andbiazoto (May 14, 2015)

Enviado de meu LT26i usando Tapatalk


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Broduski said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?879-Non-VW-Cars-For-Sale
> 
> It's buried deep. Wish the mods would make a TCL for sale section...


Cool, thanks! I wouldn't have checked in the VWs-for-sale for the non-VWs-for-sale section. 



ByronLLN said:


> How much, out of curiosity?


5k OBO. I put the full list of modifications in the sale posting.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

I just dropped by to say welcome to all the random posters from Turkey, India and South America :beer: The 3-door Passat is dope..!


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

andbiazoto said:


>





andbiazoto said:


>


Brazilian VWs :beer::thumbup:

Did Brazil have (or still has) some sort of bumper law similar to the US? The front bumper on the cars above seems to be alot beefier than it would be on a Eurospec car


----------



## Soundtribe1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneLap (Feb 2, 2006)

Think I've found one I'll keep a while. I've been going through cars far too often the past few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xscriizz (Jan 23, 2013)

Just finished putting the engine is this guy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

bmann said:


>


I've been seriously considering one of these for a fun 2nd car in the future, how has your ownership experience been?


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

dannyc said:


> I've been seriously considering one of these for a fun 2nd car in the future, how has your ownership experience been?


Well, I bought mine a year and a half ago with 155,000 miles so I've probably put a little more TLC into mine than the average buyer and things don't quite work as well as they would have when new (I used to have one with 32k miles on it, was such a delight). 

Still, it's a Toyota so parts are cheap and nothing ever breaks and the good thing about having a high-mileage car is that when stuff wears out it's an excuse to mod. So far I've done tires, struts, springs, and an intake. Gas mileage is good, insurance is cheap, don't have to worry about theft, dings, scratches, or babying it. Just drive and smile.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

newest addition. 87 mr2 NA rally/daily project

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

bmann said:


>


What a gorgeous colour!

I've been thinking of a small, cheap convertible and together with Miata, MGF and Fiat Barchetta, these seem quite interesting.


----------



## Soundtribe1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

Mkv 2005.5 Jetta 2.5 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

dromanbujak600 said:


> I like your condominium (I think) complex. The Fiat looks nice as well.


Apartments, and thank you, I appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

My home brew turbo setup mk2


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

bmann said:


>


Dat green.


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

****ing POS potato


----------



## VW_König (Jun 28, 2011)

XwalkerX said:


>


Very nice  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Mine's the white one


----------



## Syndicate (Aug 16, 2002)

bmann said:


>


...very nice, that's a beautiful green. I would like to replace our 2.5RS w/a MR-2 Spyder, but I can't convince my better half to sign off on that idea :laugh:


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

My new F80 M3 in Pyrite Brown...


----------



## MykeH78 (Jan 21, 2015)

Booster said:


> My new F80 M3 in Pyrite Brown...


They're not bad looking. Just can't quite warm up to the new front end/grille yet though.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Syndicate said:


> ...very nice, that's a beautiful green. I would like to replace our 2.5RS w/a MR-2 Spyder, but I can't convince my better half to sign off on that idea :laugh:


Take her on the test drive.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

bmann said:


> Take her on the test drive.


He did. That's why she is his better half now. Geez


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Metallitubby said:


> He did. That's why she is his better half now. Geez


----------



## MykeH78 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)

Latest pic after a mini wash, and window tint.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

I just sold this bad boy after an 8 year love affair. It's going to find a new home in the Netherlands. 

Can we take a moment of silence please. 
















































:facepalm:


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Gauteandreas (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

82Turbo930 said:


> I just sold this bad boy after an 8 year love affair. It's going to find a new home in the Netherlands.


Don't tell us how much you paid/sold for...just tell us what your % gain was. I'm dying to know.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

82Turbo930 said:


> I just sold this bad boy after an 8 year love affair. It's going to find a new home in the Netherlands.
> 
> Can we take a moment of silence please.
> 
> ...


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

this is how it looked when i started working on it. 











build thread for anyone interested


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

germanblake said:


>


I need this in my life. :thumbup:


----------



## MexicoCityM (Jun 23, 2015)

1/3


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

Vicelord said:


>


That's a really good shot. :thumbup:


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

82Turbo930 said:


> I just sold this bad boy after an 8 year love affair. It's going to find a new home in the Netherlands.
> 
> Can we take a moment of silence please.
> 
> ...


cant be all sad... i know your pockets are real fat now :laugh:


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

MexicoCityM said:


> 1/3
> 
> Vehicles: '05 E46 M3 6SPD, '08 E60 M5 SMG, '11 E82 1M 6SPD


I hate you. :thumbup:


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

New M-Tech front bumper and new LCI look tails...


----------



## dillh0le6 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Got some new shoes!


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Photographer: "Now let's do a shot with the trunk open" 



Wheels look awesome :thumbup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

bmann said:


> Photographer: "Now let's do a shot with the trunk open"
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels look awesome :thumbup:


Haha... yes yes... I was unloading the OEM wheels from the car and decided WTH...


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Booster said:


> My new F80 M3 in Pyrite Brown...



Think I actually saw this thing around somewhere in the last week or so. I'll make sure to note the interesting brown color next time I see it.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

My corrado. It's good. 


93CorradoSLC-9986 by Raven, on Flickr


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

Fined said:


> Think I actually saw this thing around somewhere in the last week or so. I'll make sure to note the interesting brown color next time I see it.


Bout a 99% chance it was me... :thumbup:


----------



## andbiazoto (May 14, 2015)

Enviado de meu LT26i usando Tapatalk


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

Tested a 650S this weekend!



















www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Last pictures before all the new color matched stuff goes on.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Claff said:


> Mine's the white one


So this is where I've seen this car. I saw the car at SCCA Toledo Pro this weekend and I thought it looked familiar. I was one of the driver in the bright green CRX. The one that spun many times...lol


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

XwalkerX said:


>


Nice:thumbup:


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

My GLI...and some random abandoned or broke down Chevy truck


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

*Your daily driver*

Here is me and mine..










Anyone else?


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Money shots.. It's more or less a Scion xB underneath, hurray for boxes. The coilovers are actually Teins for the xB..



















Approaching 150k miles, no sweat.


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

warrenW said:


>


Fun car, Nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

2013 Focus ST with GTX2867R and other goodies. Meth install in progress. Wife and I just welcomed our first child last week, so I haven't had too much of an opportunity to wrench lately.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Bought this 2004 Chevy Blazer in April for $500 to replace the Subaru, after some suspension work, tires, and a fuel injection unit, runs and drives a million times better.
Wasn't my first choice for a replacement vehicle, but the price and lack of rust/rot on it won me, plus I know these in and out. Does not even look like it has 180,000 miles on it either.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

RacingManiac said:


> So this is where I've seen this car. I saw the car at SCCA Toledo Pro this weekend and I thought it looked familiar. I was one of the driver in the bright green CRX. The one that spun many times...lol


Neat. Too bad the rain and stuff kept me from being terribly social that weekend. See you in Wilmington?

Random pics since I'm here. Maybe too many, who knows.
































































Sam Strano disapproves of my red light


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

rq1trackaddict said:


>


Please, what's the name of those wheels?thanks


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Claff said:


> Neat. Too bad the rain and stuff kept me from being terribly social that weekend. See you in Wilmington?


Yeah, the amount of rain we had does that lol. I'll be at Wilmington though I won't be in a STS car since my co-driver(and owner) is not going. I bought the 3 pack so I am in regardless(both Wilmington + Toledo) and so I'll just go driving another friend's car, probably a STU E36 M3. I am not competitive in either class so I am not terribly worried about doing well or not, lol...

Taking my own car to Toledo Match Tour next week. This car is winding down on its time with me since I am still waiting on my MK7, don't want to take it on too many long distance trip...


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Blackmilk said:


> Please, what's the name of those wheels?thanks


They look like Schmidt Modern Lines


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

warrenW said:


>


Well done with that hard top. :beer:


----------



## saabspider (May 17, 2006)

No glamour shot, but here is my 2015.5 V60 T5 Drive-E with the sport suspension, wheels and seats. Caspian Blue with 19" Bore Wheels and off-black leather interior.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

warrenW said:


> S2000


:beer:

EDIT: I just realized that I actually subscribe to your build thread on S2Ki :laugh:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

saabspider said:


> No glamour shot, but here is my 2015.5 V60 T5 Drive-E with the sport suspension, wheels and seats. Caspian Blue with 19" Bore Wheels and off-black leather interior.


beauty :thumbup:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Blackmilk said:


> Please, what's the name of those wheels?thanks





Chockomon said:


> They look like Schmidt Modern Lines


Yup, SCHMIDT Modern Line 16x9s


VIR


----------



## tobin_bass (Nov 4, 2005)

potato pic


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

My 964


----------



## I_like_waffles (Jun 21, 2012)

2015 STI

This one has made 3 of my friends put up their cars for sale to look for an STI after I let them drive it :laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

Pennywise said:


> :beer:
> 
> EDIT: I just realized that I actually subscribe to your build thread on S2Ki :laugh:


Haha! It's a small world!


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

1.8tizzle said:


> Well done with that hard top. :beer:


Thanks man!!


----------



## teejtiu (Feb 19, 2010)

My tuned Ecoboost on Method Race Wheels


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

^^ I'm digging the Troll Rated Sticker. 


Here's how my rig is sitting these days. It's changed quite a bit since the last time I posted a picture.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

teejtiu said:


> My tuned Ecoboost on Method Race Wheels


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

I randomly found a video of mine...does it count?


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Formally requesting bumper microphone use next time


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> I randomly found a video of mine...does it count?



Wow, your car literally sounds perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## PDing (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

potato


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

tobin_bass said:


> potato pic


What wheels? I like those a lot. :thumbup: Cleaneace:


----------



## AVCon (Jun 28, 2014)

NathanTDI said:


> ^^ I'm digging the Troll Rated Sticker.
> 
> 
> Here's how my rig is sitting these days. It's changed quite a bit since the last time I posted a picture.


I was just watching a video of your rig the other day. Very cool


----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

AVCon said:


> I was just watching a video of your rig the other day. Very cool


:thumbup:

It's a small world! Which video did you see?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

NathanTDI said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> It's a small world! Which video did you see?


Link to that video?opcorn:


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Might as well post the new biznatch in here as well:










It's a 94, and replaced my '88.


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


>


I love the Troll Rated! :laugh: Now you gotta take it to a Jeep park and take some pics next a few Jeeps doing there thing.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> What wheels? I like those a lot. :thumbup: Cleaneace:


Agreed. They look sharp. I think they might be Blitz Type-03.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I don't buy and sell a lot of cars, so nothing new but I did take the old gal to a local meet and the track so far this summer....that's something I suppose?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

XClayX said:


> I love the Troll Rated! :laugh: Now you gotta take it to a Jeep park and take some pics next a few Jeeps doing there thing.


I go to a local Jeep meet once a month just for giggles. Most people can't spell irony, much less see it before them.


----------



## MR2G4 (Jun 21, 2013)

My 69 Type 3 squareback


















99 Silverado -- track tow vehicle









85 MR2 Track Toy (aka MR2 MK1.5 ) engine from 98 MR2 JDM 3sgte 2.0L Turbo


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

my 2013 JSW and 1971 Squareback


----------



## Adriank (Apr 29, 2012)

New wheels / tires, lowered it a little. Excuse my first attempt at light painting


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

G60 Carat said:


> I don't buy and sell a lot of cars, so nothing new but I did take the old gal to a local meet and the track so far this summer....that's something I suppose?


what did she run?


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## tobin_bass (Nov 4, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> What wheels? I like those a lot. :thumbup: Cleaneace:


Thanks, they are Blitz type 03s. they have been out of production for at least 10 years.


----------



## Boober (Nov 3, 2000)

Getting ready for Pittsburgh Vintage Grand Prix week.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Boober said:


> 993


****, I hate you.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Boober said:


> Getting ready for Pittsburgh Vintage Grand Prix week.
> https://farm1.staticflickr.com/406/19568832171_80139bc48d_b.jpg[img][/QUOTE]
> When is this? I'll be in the burgh in a few weeks
> 
> ...


----------



## Boober (Nov 3, 2000)

01tj said:


> When is this? I'll be in the burgh in a few weeks
> 
> *edit*
> 
> looks like the car show is monday, I may try to make that


There are events all week starting tomorrow if you'll be around. Check PVGP.org for detailed schedule. This weekend are races at Pitt Race complex north of the city. The following weekend is the Grand Prix and car show in Shenley Park. All kinds of stuff in between too.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Atl-Atl said:


> Wow, your car literally sounds perfect. :thumbup:


:laugh::laugh: Thanks, I just got it back together after tearing it down to a shortblock to replace the black cloud having exhaust valves just to be sure they don't break apart if the valve guides wear down tremendously. I took it apart the morning after that track run...quite a learning experience taking apart the most expensive car you've owned. :what:


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

New ride to replace the Caprice...


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Some relatively clean pics between storms...


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

Boober said:


> Getting ready for Pittsburgh Vintage Grand Prix week.


Arena Red is my favorite color! Beautiful car:thumbup:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

firstorbit84 said:


>



:thumbup:










I'm still not sure about the front of this car. The sport bumper helps (which you can't see in this dark picture), but it's a bit plain looking. The "twisted samurai sword" grill is kind of interesting though.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Figured I'd take a couple shots with an actual camera, but I forgot to change settings on it. :facepalm:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

So much good stuff on this page!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Boober said:


> Getting ready for Pittsburgh Vintage Grand Prix week.


You going to the show tomorrow?


----------



## WhineMCABasket2.0t (Oct 2, 2005)

Patina


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Boober said:


> Getting ready for Pittsburgh Vintage Grand Prix week.


Im sure ill see it in person :beer:
last year I could be caught drooling by the f40... :laugh:


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

Haven't really shared any of my vehicles but this is the latest acquisition. It's a 1987 535is, which joins my 1987 325is. My daily is a 1995 M3. They are all Alpine White.


----------



## Boober (Nov 3, 2000)

01tj said:


> You going to the show tomorrow?


I won't be able to make the shows during the week this year unfortunately. I was out at PittRace on Saturday and will be parking with the Porsches both days at Schenley Park this weekend.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm going to come up, I'm hoping to the rain holds off


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

FujiTekniques said:


> Haven't really shared any of my vehicles but this is the latest acquisition. It's a 1987 535is, which joins my 1987 325is. My daily is a 1995 M3. They are all Alpine White.


Actually had a chance to see all the vehicles this morning. So, the E28 - the latest project. Here's the dirty daily: 










Here's what the E30 currently looks like:










And when it's not being ignored due to my love of the E28:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Gave the 20th a bath


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

[/url]2 '01_Acura_Integra_Type-R by Dawid Bujak, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]6 '01_Acura_Integra_Type-R by Dawid Bujak, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

dromanbujak600 said:


> [/url]2 '01_Acura_Integra_Type-R by Dawid Bujak, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks clean! :thumbup:

Details? 
I'm sure there are a few who would like to see a few more pictures.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

mmmmm....Type R...

I got this screen cap off my video from this weekend's autocrossing....I am usually pretty terrible at getting close to the cone so I was pretty happy with that one...lol


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

1999 C230K "Assault of Beige"


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

The daily driver - tdi Manuel.


----------



## Fleener1 (Jan 2, 2001)

Traded in my Acura for my first Porsche...been wanting a Cayman since 2009 when I went to a Porsche event at the road course track in Joliet IL. It was the debut of PDK, and the area dealers brought out the whole product range for people to sample. I fell in love the with ease with which I could take corners in the Cayman vs. the 911 - as a guy who was (and is) new to track-driving, it gave me confidence.

So - fast forward many years and some career growth later, and I finally picked one up. It's a '14 Cayman S which was spec'd out by the original owner to basically be what is now the GTS. It has all the performance goodies, and some of the comfort/tech stuff too. Only thing I would have liked is ventilated seats, being in Southern California with a black interior…but I’m hoping a nice ceramic tint will help take care of the heat.

Canyon roads north of Malibu have quickly become a weekend morning ritual…ha.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

^^Nice! This is on Piuma, isn't it?


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

dromanbujak600 said:


>


Absolutely awesome. :thumbup: More pics.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

New daily...........


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

From here. http://tlmotorsports.ca/


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Car all loaded up for the long haul home after working out of town for 2 months. It was amazing cruising on the highway. I even managed to squeeze 24mpg(9.7L per 100km) for the drive home. Not bad for a heavy V10 sedan


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Traded Tacoma for STi


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

RacingManiac said:


> I got this screen cap off my video from this weekend's autocrossing....I am usually pretty terrible at getting close to the cone so I was pretty happy with that one...lol


Yah but did you kill it with the rear wheel? That's my luck.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Traded Tacoma for STi


Second Crosstrek lasted how long?


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

From a couple nights ago.


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

Couple recent summer shots 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

My previous DD 2011 Optima SX (replaced older Explorer)









New (to me) DD - needed to get back to an SUV 2013 Explorer XLT 4WD


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

From this past weekend :heart:


----------



## SJ_GTI (Aug 2, 2006)

Have had my car a little over 5 years now, still love the way it looks.


----------



## G_RockNYTN (Nov 5, 2006)

Just landed at the port in NJ after an awesome European Delivery experience!


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

Just after getting a railectomy. Yeah, I know, needs moar low.


----------



## BT85 (Oct 15, 2011)

my mkiv R32 that replaced my gti... what a different car compared to my gti!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice *.:R* :thumbup:


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

A few recent pics of my GTX2867R Focus ST. Wrapped up the meth install, but the tank is leaking like crazy, so I sent an email to Devils Own and am awaiting reply.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

I like that. A lot. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks sir! Me too! It's been a lot of fun. Hopefully get a reliable 380whp+ out of it after we tune for the meth. (Ford reliability?!?!) Makes for a fun daily driver.


----------



## Blue Flame (May 27, 2001)




----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

BT85 said:


> my mkiv R32 that replaced my gti... what a different car compared to my gti!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang, it's nice to see one that hasn't been dubbered-out.

Litiz? Now I want some Sturgis pretzels.


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

My ex SKODA SUPERB 3,6 V6 4x4 Combi, now with AirRide:




www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## xombiesarelove (Dec 23, 2010)

^^^
That's a solid combination. :thumbup:


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

dromanbujak600 said:


> [/url]2 '01_Acura_Integra_Type-R by Dawid Bujak, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would LOVE to have more information about this :thumbup:


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

dromanbujak600 said:


> [/url]


Very, very, very jealous. I love it. First ITR I laid my eyes on was Phoenix Yellow, and was being pulled up to the showroom as I was picking up my little ol' LS. :thumbup:


----------



## BT85 (Oct 15, 2011)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Dang, it's nice to see one that hasn't been dubbered-out.
> 
> Litiz? Now I want some Sturgis pretzels.


I love to modify cars..but in all honesty this car drives amazing as-is. it may see some Koni FSDs and springs, a nice set of light wheels, and a front lip. other than that I'm very happy with the car. side note: I live in lititz and never eat sturgis pretzels. but Wilbur chocolate on the other hand.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

xombiesarelove said:


> ^^^
> That's a solid combination. :thumbup:


Thanks.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

My daily beater, a 1998 Mk4 TDI


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

my MK4 Golf a block from the new world trade building, NYC


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Dsocohen said:


>


How did you have access to that Chevron owned plane?


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> How did you have access to that Chevron owned plane?


Probably knows someone...much like I did (not my car though):


----------



## schlol (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's my 92 Civic Dx that I bought stock 15 years ago. I only have time to drive it a few times a year anymore, if I'm lucky. 









stock (2000)









2003









2006

















2008









2010









2015

A build thread, if you're interested http://civic-eg.com/viewtopic.php?t=39


----------



## schlol (Mar 28, 2006)

*1985 Toyota Xtra Cab 4x4*

Here's my 85 Toyota Xtra Cab 4x4. I bought this truck late 2010 and wheeled it for a couple of years.



























Then I didn't have much time for wheeling so I restored it.


























fresh out of the paint booth

Build thread w/ some offroad video links


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Beautiful Toyota pick-up is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> How did you have access to that Chevron owned plane?


My brother is one of the Line Captains.


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Just picked this up. Been a bucket list type thing since they were new. I have never seen a car wit this much documentation on it. It wouldnt surprise me to run into the former owner around here...

I love driving and having the turbos boost up and have people on the street wondering where that wonderful sound is coming from... Yeah, its the station wagon :laugh::thumbup::wave:


----------



## A4Ryan (Jul 8, 2005)

Smooremin said:


> Just picked this up. Been a bucket list type thing since they were new. I have never seen a car wit this much documentation on it. It wouldnt surprise me to run into the former owner around here...
> 
> I love driving and having the turbos boost up and have people on the street wondering where that wonderful sound is coming from... Yeah, its the station wagon :laugh::thumbup::wave:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
My dream car for many years


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

Wife's DD


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)




----------



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)

6cylVWguy said:


>


BMW and a VW.....nice combo!!!!


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Saw these two over on M3 Post. Good stuff!


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

1.8TTony said:


> BMW and a VW.....nice combo!!!!





Raek said:


> Saw these two over on M3 Post. Good stuff!


Thanks guys! :beer: I'm liking the BMW more each time I drive it. I really like the responsiveness of the S65.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

redwe-in-wi said:


>


Nice. Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


> Thanks guys! :beer: I'm liking the BMW more each time I drive it. I really like the responsiveness of the S65.



If you think it's responsive now...I highly suggest a BPM Stage II tune and either test pipes/OEM exhaust mod or a full exhaust. I just did Active Autowerke X-Pipes mated to an Eisenmann race, the tune and a Macht Shnell intake and it's like driving a whole new car 


*shameless plug


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Raek said:


> If you think it's responsive now...I highly suggest a BPM Stage II tune and either test pipes/OEM exhaust mod or a full exhaust. I just did Active Autowerke X-Pipes mated to an Eisenmann race, the tune and a Macht Shnell intake and it's like driving a whole new car
> 
> 
> *shameless plug


***must not mod, must not mod, must not mod*** :laugh:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

schlol said:


> Here's my 85 Toyota Xtra Cab 4x4.


Damn! That looks amazing.

Where did you get a rust free bed in Ohio?

Got any factory AC parts you don't want?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


> ***must not mod, must not mod, must not mod*** :laugh:


I said the same thing when I bought it, and managed to make it through the winter (mainly because it was stored away, hahaha) before 'the bug' hit. It always starts out with "well, you know...it could use some new tires. What goes good with tires? Wheels! But, I'm gonna need to get rid of that reverse rake a bit. Then, I think it needs a front lip...should've came like that from the factory..."

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

Put some custom shoes on. Duoblock Rotiform IND With omf beadlock rings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)

Raek said:


> I said the same thing when I bought it, and managed to make it through the winter (mainly because it was stored away, hahaha) before 'the bug' hit. It always starts out with "well, you know...it could use some new tires. What goes good with tires? Wheels! But, I'm gonna need to get rid of that reverse rake a bit. Then, I think it needs a front lip...should've came like that from the factory..."
> 
> :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Don't forget: "The new wheels DO show off the brake calipers quite a bit more than the originals so........"


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Couch (Jun 7, 2007)

This WAS my car. But then I bought an MKV recently.

The wagon. by Will Brand, on Flickr


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

*Still need to get photos but....*

Still need to take her out to get a full set of photos but in the mean time here's a couple sneak peak shots from the front after the install of the RS4 Grill and Headlight accent.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Stopped by my parents house the other day, saw an opportunity to take a picture of my fleet. 

This is the closest the car will come to being on those brick pavers without backing up from the driveway. :laugh:


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

Clean it up this weekend, snapped a few pics


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Couch said:


> This WAS my car. But then I bought an MKV recently.
> 
> The wagon. by Will Brand, on Flickr


Your car reminds me of this one


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

A little better shot of my S4 Avant with a small tunnel Vid 








Yes, she held it the improper way, but its all about the sound


----------



## callmedoc (Aug 4, 2004)

hmmmm.....which one today


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Tow rig.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Aonarch said:


>


Those lugs = murder.


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

*Before Tint:*



*Cell Phone Pics of After Tint:
*


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

Looking good tim. Throw some oem sport springs from h&r on there and enjoy.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)




----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

976-RADD said:


>


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Just picked her up today. '15 Passat Sport in Urano Grey with 5spd manuel.


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

Just bought a house, and my new neighbor collects some U.S. Military vehicles, so I let him know the Japanese are here to stay.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

I went out to the garage to take a pic of my car for this thread  Well,  I found my guitars about to take the car out for a joy ride.  I had to lock them in the case and stick them in the gun safe for punishment! :facepalm:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

82Turbo930 said:


> I found my guitars about to take the car out for a joy ride.


Nice LP.


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Unless it's a real black guard and a real burst I don't care 

Mine from the other day


----------



## slevin011 (Apr 2, 2011)

New carb, fuel line, fuel filter, water pump, and thermostat installed on Saturday. GTO is finally running again with the Dream Cruise right around the corner! Next up is a new exhaust manifold, headers, and exhaust, but here is a little taste of what it sounds like as of yesterday. Don't mind my pitiful iPhone filming skills and the fact that my brother only revs it up once...:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Sick GTO :thumbup:

The k10


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Tokyosmash said:


> Unless it's a real burst I don't care


Flame-tops not your thing? tsk tsk


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

New interior.
New picture.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Satin's Chariot is a Race Van:


----------



## wonderboy! (Jul 13, 2006)

Just until I fix my gc8 Subaru though 









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

My 2005 reg cab 5 speed manual


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

After a track day at Blackhawk Farms yesterday. Was quite a good time


----------



## GolfCountryTDI (Aug 1, 2015)

Finally enjoying this thing after 10 months of building it.

First TDI swapped Country in North America :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

976-RADD said:


>


Hnnnngh.


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

GolfCountryTDI said:


> Finally enjoying this thing after 10 months of building it.
> 
> First TDI swapped Country in North America :thumbup::thumbup:


Sweet!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Shes sold and leaving this weekend. :-( She will be missed.











New toy and boy is she fun


----------



## DasAuto1295 (Apr 8, 2012)

^I'd say you upgraded


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Here are both of mine. Q5 pulling the TTRS on the way to the track


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

BaLLZDeePNYC said:


> Shes sold and leaving this weekend. :-( She will be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> New toy and boy is she fun


Congrats on the new car, C63's are fantastic cars. They have so much character.


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

croman44 said:


> Here are both of mine. Q5 pulling the TTRS on the way to the track


Something tells me that weighs more than 4400lbs.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

I'll play, nothing too special


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Metallitubby said:


> Flame-tops not your thing? tsk tsk


I love a flamey top, just sick of reproduction stuff


----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

MKV Aaron said:


> Something tells me that weighs more than 4400lbs.


Si. Time for him to upgrade tow vehicles.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Rabbit5GTI said:


>


I think they did a great job with the styling of the Mazda6, but as much as I like the look of the car, I really want to know where this is. Great backdrop!


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

It was a good week


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

They did a balloon thing in Snobtown this weekend.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I should change my screen name to "Gramps" LOL


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

my convertible came out of hiding, replaced the junk fuel with fresh stuff and got it to run on all 6 again. (mustang is not mine)

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## alfafan (Nov 24, 2000)




----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

GolfCountryTDI said:


> Finally enjoying this thing after 10 months of building it.
> 
> First TDI swapped Country in North America :thumbup::thumbup:


I would rock the hell out of this car. I love Country's


EDIT: Banned again? Already? :laugh:


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

redwe-in-wi said:


>


Ohh! I'll take the one on the top!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> I would rock the hell out of this car. I love Country's
> 
> 
> EDIT: Banned again? Already? :laugh:


i did the same thing got all excited that jett was back then saw he was banned :laugh:


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

freedo84gti said:


> i did the same thing got all excited that jett was back then saw he was banned :laugh:


I saw it first on his Facebook post. I couldn't believe it until I looked for the thread :laugh:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Just picked up this bad boy. Better pics to come!

Untitled by sicklyscott, on Flickr


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Nice Malibu dude!


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Nice Malibu dude!


Came for the Malibu joke. Satisfied! :laugh:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Came for the Malibu joke. Satisfied! :laugh:


What did I miss?


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> What did I miss?





Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Came for the Malibu joke. Satisfied! :laugh:


It might be a Malibu but at least the stitching on the back of the steering wheel looks good and the gauge cluster is from this century. :beer:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

sicklyscott said:


> It might be a Malibu but at least the stitching on the back of the steering wheel looks good and the gauge cluster is from this century. :beer:


Yea, but the font is low-rent.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> What did I miss?


Undercover cop car.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I think they did a great job with the styling of the Mazda6, but as much as I like the look of the car, I really want to know where this is. Great backdrop!


It is indeed beautiful country.

All I'll say is it's in Montana. And significant amounts of un-maintained gravel roads are required to get there.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

sicklyscott said:


> Just picked up this bad boy. Better pics to come!
> 
> Untitled by sicklyscott, on Flickr


I'm not buying it.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Vicelord said:


> I'm not buying it.


Good for you.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

sicklyscott said:


> It might be a Malibu but at least the stitching on the back of the steering wheel looks good and the gauge cluster is from this century. :beer:


I do love that color :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Mathew... said:


>


ZL1? Looks good!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Here is an old picture of two of our vehicles. The Golf is a long term project.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

hopefully that was the last time I autox this car...


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

RacingManiac said:


> hopefully that was the last time I autox this car...


What's next?


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

MK7 GTI PP....I am boring like that...

Dealer actually just called, I'll be in the new car Thursday, 2 weeks earlier than expected!


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Flexin out my Jeep, bruh. 








Stinger bumper and LED bars are in the mail


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Nice Malibu dude!


Isn't that a Cobalt?


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Your basic, plain four-door sedan...


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Subtle:thumbup:


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

freedomgli said:


> ZL1? Looks good!


Thank you! Nope, its an SS with some Z28 aero parts on it.


----------



## krantzmonkey (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

I quite like the wheels on the MkIV.


----------



## sommersprossen (Dec 15, 2012)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> I quite like the wheels on the MkIV.


I agree.  deez wheels

sent from my Atrix HD


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> Stinger bumper and LED bars are in the mail


Awesome :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## krantzmonkey (Feb 22, 2005)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> I quite like the wheels on the MkIV.





sommersprossen said:


> I agree.  deez wheels
> 
> sent from my Atrix HD


Thank you, thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Bandwidth (Jul 8, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

I would kill for those snowflakes remakes!!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Bandwidth said:


> I would kill for those snowflakes remakes!!


You don't have to. You just have to give 1552 about $1000 per wheel to make you some.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Atl-Atl said:


> You don't have to. You just have to give 1552 about $1000 per wheel to make you some.


$1000 per wheel?:laugh: Wait are you serious?:sly::screwy: They are nice, but not $4k nice. That's BBS and Volk Racing money.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> $1000 per wheel?:laugh: Wait are you serious?:sly::screwy: They are nice, but not $4k nice. That's BBS and Volk Racing money.


The cast ones were not that expensive but they don't make the cast version currently. But for roughly a grand depending on size etc. 1552 will make you just about any custom forged wheel you want. So yes I'm serious but at least you are getting a wheel that's lighter than BBS and stronger than Volk.


----------



## Bandwidth (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah I peeped out their site after I posted that. I remember seeing them a few years back a lot cheaper. Guess you answered my question above hahaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandwidth (Jul 8, 2009)

But here's our daily driver fleet. My R and the fiancée Jetta











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

6cylVWguy said:


> Congrats on the new car, C63's are fantastic cars. They have so much character.




Thanks! and yes it does have quite some character. I love it so far. Im looking forward to doing some light mods


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

I mean I guess it's a solid replacement for the Trailblazer SS. 

I got bored while on Vacation and while the wind was blowing cell signal in the right direction, I decided to start craigslisting....so I drove 2 hours to the coast of Maine and picked this truck up:


















2000 Sierra SLE, cloth interior, electronic 4x4, 5.3l and a majority of the commonly rusted out parts (rear section of the frame being the big one) have been replaced. Rockers do need attention but F it, not important in Delaware.


----------



## ryannyc (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

MKV Aaron said:


> Something tells me that weighs more than 4400lbs.


You would be incorrect 

3300 pnd car, 900 pound trailer


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

91gti20v said:


> Si. Time for him to upgrade tow vehicles.


The Q5 pulls it fine... tow capacity 4400 pnds (that is with a fully loaded vehicle), the car and trailer weight 4200 together. (car is 3300, trailer is 900). 

I also have electric brakes on the trailer so it does most of the braking for me. Now, I would never take it up and down huge mountain passes.. but for driving here in the midwest to some local and semi-local tracks, it does great.

That being said, we are ordering the new Q7 the day orders are available


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

That DB1 :heart:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Since we are posting our tow-rigs, here's mine now bed-lined


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

That CR-V is fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

The downside to EF ownership. Installing patch panels and other bodywork is on the winter to-do list









Making the other autocross car a little prettier with rattle-can'd wheels


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Was this you or your co-driver?


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Just picked it up...


----------



## Frauzel (Jan 21, 2006)

Ground up build almost done. LS3 crate, T56, new everything. 










Lotus diffuser and phaeton W12 exhaust tips. (Passenger side still a bit crooked)










And then my work truck my DD, 'ol reliable.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Daily - 








[/url]IMG_20141122_145946106_HDR by dmorrowzzz, on Flickr[/IMG]


Weekend -







[/url]P1010431 by dmorrowzzz, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

RacingManiac said:


> Was this you or your co-driver?


That's my co-driver Greg, who has been beating me up pretty badly our last couple times out.

EDIT that's a fantastic photo. Did you take it?


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

just got this. it was my brother in laws for 9 years, he's having major house renovations and has a second kid on the way, had to part with it. I was glad to take it off his hands.










Sent from Dreamcast


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Claff said:


> That's my co-driver Greg, who has been beating me up pretty badly our last couple times out.
> 
> EDIT that's a fantastic photo. Did you take it?


Yep...I don't have too many shot of the car in STS, more in L class...

https://plus.google.com/photos/104102302644408236956/albums/6179260659069742737


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

My 'new' 1998 Toyota Tacoma V6/4WD/TRD/5-Speed:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


Did it died?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Tomorrow I'll finally be back in my new Volvo. Less than 2 weeks in = Dead battery. It's 90 here and I was driving around in my 30 year old Trans Am without window switches or AC. Or a working rad fan.

Volvo "P1" platform (heavier version of the Ford C1 aka Mazda 3 and gen 2 focus)
2005
2.5 Turbocharged 5. 220 hp 236 tq
6 speed manual 
AWD
128000 miles. Timing belt and water pump done 2 months ago.
Has navigation and premium sound, but not leather. Blue:thumbup:
condition-a few scrapes. Some will buff out, some wont. Minor rust (10 chicago winters) 
$5300


















The Trans Am:

1984
305 "High Output" 4bl-190 hp 245 tq
5 speed manual, 3.73 with a limited slip
stored from 1999-2014. 90000 original miles.

It's a project car. I bought it because it popped up last october and reminded me of my TPI Z28. I'm not really enjoying the car in it's current state, and I don't think it's worth sticking the amount of money it takes to get it right and proper ($2000 to $3000) I had plans for it, but the car needs more work than what I expected. Now I'm looking for an MR2. Maybe a miata:laugh:

(most flattering picture)


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

88c900t said:


> Did it died?


Cam and crank seals spit all the oil out. So I built a high compression Frankenstein engine.


Then this happened tonight.










I didn't quite get the timing right.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Accelerated break-in period road trip....drove 530 miles for no reason in a day....


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Just picked it up today:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

ENRGZR said:


>


Where was this picture taken? Beautiful view and great looking car:thumbup:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

RacingManiac said:


> Accelerated break-in period road trip....drove 530 miles for no reason in a day....


CE28N? Can we get a side shot please :beer:


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> Just picked it up today:


Very nice. Breath some life into that beauty!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Where was this picture taken? Beautiful view and great looking car:thumbup:


Based on my knowledge of those hills, I am going to say Iowa.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Pennywise said:


> CE28N? Can we get a side shot please :beer:


Sorta side shot:










Very hella-not-flush....the wheels are actually a mill more offset than stock...also 17s...

I just took the wheels I had on MK6 and put them on MK7....


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

RacingManiac said:


> Very hella-not-flush....the wheels are actually a mill more offset than stock...also 17s...
> 
> I just took the wheels I had on MK6 and put them on MK7....


Looks great to me :beer:

I've posted this in the Honda and RPF1 thread, but I might as well post it here cause it's a pretty solid update from the last time I showed my car on here ---


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I like this angle.


----------



## fred340 (May 20, 2006)

Nice sunset tonight and the car was just sitting there in front of the house.... 
IMG_8767 by Fred, sur Flickr


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

Just scooped it up today:


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

I retired my toy from daily driver service and picked up a tow pig. Meet Bandit, she's a 7.3 with only 130k on the clock that I picked up from a Grandma and Grandpa. I also picked up a new trailer so I can pull the toy to shows and meets. The first trip is coming up next week. I'm pulling the toy up to Colorado so I can show off my new products at one of my distributors open houses. Should be a fun trip. 










And the toy that's going on the trailer if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

tehAndy said:


> Just scooped it up today:


Mmm Roadmaster.


From a camping trip last month.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm cheating because I don't own either of these anymore, but they were both mine at the time of this photo.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

The crew, almost done with mods 










The CLS, it's been at mercedes for over a week now


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Whore it out because its for sale.


----------



## JackJoachim (Jun 30, 2012)

Pennywise said:


> Civic SI With RPF1's


Whats the suspension setup on this? This is exactly how i would want my si. Looks great man. :beer:


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

My 2012 GLI on AIM wheels from a photoshoot last week.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

JackJoachim said:


> Whats the suspension setup on this? This is exactly how i would want my si. Looks great man. :beer:


Pretty sure he has Godspeed Mono Rs coilovers


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Pennywise said:


> Looks great to me :beer:
> 
> I've posted this in the Honda and RPF1 thread, but I might as well post it here cause it's a pretty solid update from the last time I showed my car on here ---



Thanks, I like how it drives on the much lighter wheels and I was happy the wheel fits the ginormous brakes in the Perf Pack car....


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Atl-Atl said:


> Whore it out because its for sale.


What's next?


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

freedo84gti said:


> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Dope


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

freedo84gti said:


> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Would view again 



:thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> What's next?


A whole lot of this.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Daily was clean and weather was nice so I snapped one.. I've put about 13k on it since spring..  Including a lap on the 'Ring


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Courtesy of potato-phone v2.2


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

At the Elks Manor winery here in MD at a Cars & Wine event yesterday.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

JackJoachim said:


> Whats the suspension setup on this? This is exactly how i would want my si. Looks great man. :beer:


Godspeed MonoRS coils. I just got it aligned, -2.0* all around -- Eibach camber bolts up front and SBC camber arms in the rear. Going to Thunderhill for the first time this weekend, so I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)

2013 Mustang Convertible; Mustang Club of America Edition


----------



## Upstairs2.7T (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)




----------



## franciscomk3 (Feb 27, 2012)

^nice s4!


Here's my new to me gti
She's a work in progress


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

I should bump this thread as I haven't whored my car enough :laugh:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

ENRGZR said:


>


TLF headlights? Looks like their work


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

SCHWAB0 said:


> I should bump this thread as I haven't whored my car enough :laugh:


Very nice!


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

The line-up has just changed but I'm proud of having all 3 black cars clean with enough time for a daylight picture.

IMG_1898 by sicklyscott, on Flickr


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Came to work today.


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

I owned this car three years ago, and sold it. I wasn't necessarily searching for the car, but I just happened to stumble across it for sale, and I just bought it back about a month ago. Excited to have it back home.


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

uncle_scott said:


> I owned this car three years ago, and sold it. I wasn't necessarily searching for the car, but I just happened to stumble across it for sale, and I just bought it back about a month ago. Excited to have it back home.


Isnt that awesome how that works out sometimes! Happy for you

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

sicklyscott said:


> The line-up has just changed but I'm proud of having all 3 black cars clean with enough time for a daylight picture.
> 
> IMG_1898 by sicklyscott, on Flickr


Volvo = hers
Audi = yours
Porsche = your weekend toy?

Am I doing this right?opcorn:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

uncle_scott said:


> I owned this car three years ago, and sold it. I wasn't necessarily searching for the car, but I just happened to stumble across it for sale, and I just bought it back about a month ago. Excited to have it back home.


Awesome! Out of curiosity -- were you able to buy it at the price you sold it for?


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

Pennywise said:


> Awesome! Out of curiosity -- were you able to buy it at the price you sold it for?


No. The aircooled Porsche market has gone nuts. I bought the car for $8500, sold it for $11,000 and paid $21,000 to buy it back :banghead:. I wouldn't had paid that for this particular car if I didn't already know the car's history. You gotta pay to play I guess, and it isn't like I am finding any cheaper 3.2l air-cooled 911s out there. Combine an emotional purchase with the right timing in my life and what we have is a bad financial choice. I couldn't be happier. :laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

sicklyscott said:


> The line-up has just changed but I'm proud of having all 3 black cars clean with enough time for a daylight picture.
> 
> IMG_1898 by sicklyscott, on Flickr


I demand an updated picture.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

my whip









das motrenschiezen


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

almost roadworthy


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

quadcammer32 said:


> almost roadworthy


Holy cow!!! I haven't seen your build thread pop up in a while...but things can hide in TCL.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

That Tire Rack sticker is letting the car down. Love the colour and wheels


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

RacingManiac said:


>


Does Tire Rack give you free tires?


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> That Tire Rack sticker is letting the car down. Love the colour and wheels


Need to run those for SCCA National Tour events, don't want to redo sticker every event since I suck at putting them on....

I made rest of the require decals into magnets, but I can't do that with the banner...



leitmotif said:


> Does Tire Rack give you free tires?


Nope, just a requirement for the events...


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

You'reDrunk said:


> my whip


Love this! Haven't seen one of those Hofele bumpers in ages. :thumbup:

For content here's my 1988 GLI with my wife's 2014 GLI and the family.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Thunderhill this past weekend:


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice....that looks good!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Pennywise said:


> Thunderhill this past weekend:


:thumbup: How did your brakes do?


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> :thumbup: How did your brakes do?


Fine. My tires were what gave out during my last session. They were very greasy and the car was pushing a bit.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Mine's in the middle, from the past weekend:










And third from right in this lineup also from this past weekend's tour:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Chris_V said:


> Mine's in the middle, from the past weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like the front yard of a guy that lives near me. Dude has at least half a dozen 7's parked out front at any given time.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Road to the cottage.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Kirby


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Here's my current trio:


----------



## No.0114 (May 18, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc86Golf2 (Jul 21, 2005)

Smigelski said:


> Here's my current trio:


may i ask what you pay for insurance for all three? i am looking at getting a second vehicle but worried about the premium for two vehicles with Allstate


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Marc86Golf2 said:


> may i ask what you pay for insurance for all three? i am looking at getting a second vehicle but worried about the premium for two vehicles with Allstate


How it's always worked for me is you pay the higher cost premium of the 2 cars you own minus some for a 2nd car-discount. Sounds insane but I've always paid less or the same for multiple vehicles on one policy. :screwy:

I had a "sports" car (their terminology, definitely not mine) and a commuter. The sports car is obviously going to run anyone more than a commuter, so I paid the higher of the 2 premiums, minus a tad for the multi-vehicle discount and came out ahead. :thumbup:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Marc86Golf2 said:


> may i ask what you pay for insurance for all three? i am looking at getting a second vehicle but worried about the premium for two vehicles with Allstate


For the BRZ and the Ranger I pay about $800 every six months for something like a $300k/$300k policy. I'm not sure without looking it up. You do get a decent discount on the second car on the policy. The Miata was not included because that's on a separate collector car policy. 

But really, the best way for you to know what you'd pay for insurance on a second car is to 'quote' and extra vehicle on the website. It's free. Or you could go old school and call them up with a telephone. :thumbup: Just pick a car that you would consider getting. Don't have them quote you for a Civic if you plan to get a WRX, for example.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Marc86Golf2 said:


> may i ask what you pay for insurance for all three? i am looking at getting a second vehicle but worried about the premium for two vehicles with Allstate


HUGELY dependent on many things, including insurer, your driving record, the car(s), and where you live.

I just added my GTI to my policy in Massachusetts. The multi-car discount reduced the premium on my other car. The state safe driver discount applied to both cars. All the anti-theft stuff on the two cars comes into play, though the discount on the GTI is less than the discount on my Bimmer. (And HOLY CRAP are the individual coverages a BUNCH more on the Bimmer.)


----------



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)

Keep primary car with Allstate.
Register secondary pleasure car with a collector car insurance.
My Miata cost me ~ $700 in insurance in the past 5 years of ownership. 
Car has to be 15 years or older and you need to have a garage.

My MR2 before I dropped her off in Palo Alto for a few weeks:


----------



## thegoose (Nov 28, 2008)

RacingManiac said:


> Need to run those for SCCA National Tour events, don't want to redo sticker every event since I suck at putting them on....
> 
> I made rest of the require decals into magnets, but I can't do that with the banner...


just a thought, could you make it a magnet, and then use some strong magnets on the inside of your windshield for it to stick to? 

or eff it because racecar!:laugh:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

EuroAtomic said:


> My MR2 before I dropped her off in Palo Alto for a few weeks:


 Hell yes.


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

E30 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

midlife crisis, I welcome you!



It's got a lumpy cam, full exhaust and its faster than anything I've ever owned in a straight line :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Dandbest said:


>


I'm not working on that.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> I'm not working on that.


Why not? Its fairly simple


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Dandbest said:


> Why not? Its fairly simple


CRV? Sure. Corvette? Notachance!


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Just picked this up last week. 66 Impala Sport Coupe, 327, Powerglide and 12 bolt 4 link. Dropping it off at my buddies shop monday to get bagged. Getting stagared 20" Torq Thrust wheels as soon as its bagged. 



















The plans, yes I know that's a 65 and mines a 66


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> CRV? Sure. Corvette? Notachance!


I build computers and managed to take off the heads of my LS7 and replace the valves in basically a weekend of slow work...these things are cakeeeeeee! :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> I build computers and managed to take off the heads of my LS7 and replace the valves in basically a weekend of slow work...these things are cakeeeeeee! :laugh:


I'll trade you rear bank Honda VCM rocker shafts? Cakeeeeeeee


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> I'll trade you rear bank Honda VCM rocker shafts? Cakeeeeeeee


So are we just trading for cake here or what? /fatkid.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Marc86Golf2 said:


> may i ask what you pay for insurance for all three? i am looking at getting a second vehicle but worried about the premium for two vehicles with Allstate


We pay about $1400/year for 4 vehicles with a, iirc, $300k/300k policy. But that is with a few discounts.
But it really depends on vehicle, location, age, marriage status, etc...


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> So are we just trading for cake here or what? /fatkid.


Name your icing.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

XwalkerX said:


>



That is SO right! 


Pardon my ignorance but that is a swap right? A more modern _//M_ engine (later gen), right?


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

Yeah it's an S52 running OBD1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

thegoose said:


> just a thought, could you make it a magnet, and then use some strong magnets on the inside of your windshield for it to stick to?
> 
> or eff it because racecar!:laugh:


At the moment it's the latter...lol


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

My '69 GTV - currently being broken in after an engine rebuild.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

rloewy said:


> My '69 GTV - currently being broken in after an engine rebuild.


god that's gorgeous...:thumbup:


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

RacingManiac said:


> god that's gorgeous...:thumbup:


Thanks. Much appreciated. It actually drives nicer than it looks (or at least it will, once it is broken in and the valves and idle are properly adjusted).


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

That Alfa is bloody awesome..!!


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Cleaned before driving 1500 miles next week out to Lincoln and back...


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

I washed it the other day.


----------



## wolfsburgs finest (Sep 8, 2006)

A3 and 20th AE


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

My GMT800 Z71 Tahoe....



















She gets me where I want to go......


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Couple Random Shots:







Winter Mode on top and soon to be summer mode on bottom. Wheels can't come soon enough to at least enjoy for a couple more months


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

First 2016 Limited on RCE's Yellow springs....


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Spike Ti said:


> First 2016 Limited on RCE's Yellow springs....



^^ Nice height. Clean garage too!


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> TLF headlights? Looks like their work


mustang retrofits are a must on any new fords..


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

313,000 kms daily driven even in the winter.


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

My Car: 

2015 Audi S4
Mythos Black Exterior/Black Alcantara Interior
6-Speed Manual w/ Sports Diff
Black Optic Package w/ '"19 Wheels & Summer tires
Tech Package, B+O Sound







Sorry for the potato phone pics. Ended up ordering the car as it was difficult to find the exterior interior color combination with the manual transmission and sports diff, it arrived in two months just in time for the summer. No plans for mods within the next year or so, just installed a clear bra on the front end (Major thanks to Detailing Dynamics in Long Island, NY) and enjoying the car as is for now.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Tuneman7 said:


> 6-Speed Manual w/ Sports Diff


I'm so happy they still make new cars with a standard. It really seems more and more like a dying breed. Sports cars should be nothing but standard.
Ohhh but standards suck in grid lock!! Well its better than being in a horse and buggy you pampered ass candy ass problem with America!
I gives a damn how much faster the flappy box is, its not a manual no matter how hard it tries. 
So good on you for letting the manufactures know there is still a market. :thumbup: Fuxing sweeeeeet ride too man


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

bizybyker said:


> I'm so happy they still make new cars with a standard. It really seems more and more like a dying breed. Sports cars should be nothing but standard.
> Ohhh but standards suck in grid lock!! Well its better than being in a horse and buggy you pampered ass candy ass problem with America!
> I gives a damn how much faster the flappy box is, its not a manual no matter how hard it tries.
> So good on you for letting the manufactures know there is still a market. :thumbup: Fuxing sweeeeeet ride too man


Thank you Sir! 

One of the biggest reasons for the purchase was to get a car with a manual that I could use daily. I don't work in the city and traffic elsewhere is pretty tolerable.

When I was first looking at the S4 I only test drove the DCT as that's all they had on the lot. Great transmission but it definitely left me with the impression that the car was a bit more on the boring side. The manual adds an involvement and fun factor for me that would be badly missing from the car if it wasn't there.

Someone posted on the Audizine forums that the take rate of manuals on the current model year S4 was nearly 20%. Not sure how accurate that is but seeing as they don't offer it on the S3 Stateside I can only hope they don't drop it on future models and in general.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

I didn't know they still offer that, awesome!


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Finally brought her back with some visual changes... not 100% done yet, still some minor things to do like fitting fogs and such


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

My brand new 2015 Acura TLX 3.5 P-AWS with Tech Package. Graphite Luster Metallic is the name of this beautiful color .


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Took some better pics


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

All riced out last week for SCCA Solo National


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Dr.AK said:


>


Does your berner fit? My parents' berner barely fits in the back of my dad's CRV :laugh:


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Took these few days ago


----------



## JackJoachim (Jun 30, 2012)

Pennywise said:


> Thunderhill this past weekend:


Why the read sticker on the windshield?


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

JackJoachim said:


> Why the read sticker on the windshield?


Need to run those for SCCA National Tour events, don't want to redo sticker every event since I suck at putting them on....


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

Re-edit on a few photos I did last year.


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

New car, 3 weeks old, has 1650 miles, and 2 auto crosses.

Local event from yesterday.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Pennywise said:


> Does your berner fit? My parents' berner barely fits in the back of my dad's CRV :laugh:


Hahaa, no way :laugh:
It's my parents dog, they got a Mercedes ML just for hauling her around, hah


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

MKV Aaron said:


> New car, 3 weeks old, has 1650 miles, and 2 auto crosses.


Need to be more idiotic and drive 1800 miles for 6 mins of driving in a car you owned for 4 weeks....:laugh:


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Well this picture is not weird at all....

Took a picture at Solo National of my own car....co-driver driving....I don't think I have ever done this before...


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Sorry about the potato quality, the light in the parking garage at work is not conducive to beautiful pictures... Not to mention I drive a filthy, dented minivan.


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

Dude, continental kit goes on the _rear_ bumper.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

TheFrank said:


> Dude, continental kit goes on the _rear_ bumper.


Too complicated with the hatch back there, plus I need the rear hitch for all the towing I don't do 
This way every day is safari day!


----------



## zeonic (Aug 23, 2008)

MKV Aaron said:


> New car, 3 weeks old, has 1650 miles, and 2 auto crosses.
> 
> Local event from yesterday.


Very nice :thumbup:

My daily in its current form:


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

Finally wrapped up the detail job on the GP today since I needed to get it inspected...


----------



## Jacks3am (Jul 24, 2015)

2002 f150 fx4, just turned 100k, my work in progress!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Zillon said:


> Finally wrapped up the detail job on the GP today since I needed to get it inspected...


beautiful :beer:


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

We traded in the wife's 500 sport and picked up this Escape Titanium 2.0l


----------



## AVCon (Jun 28, 2014)

zeonic said:


> Very nice :thumbup:
> 
> My daily in its current form:




:thumbup: That is well done


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

AVCon said:


> :thumbup: That is well done


Yes, that'll do nicely.

Guess I can post mine again - new wheels:










Slowly getting rid of the chrome


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

RacingManiac said:


> Need to be more idiotic and drive 1800 miles for 6 mins of driving in a car you owned for 4 weeks....:laugh:


:thumbup:



zeonic said:


> Very nice :thumbup:
> 
> My daily in its current form:
> 
> DAT STANG


SWEET.

I'm loving it so far, really pleased with it.


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)

DD duty this whole summer.....


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

LFZ said:


> DD duty this whole summer.....


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

1st day. Can't wait to get through the break-in period.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Dat Rrrrrrr


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Soon! About to place my order.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Zillon said:


>


I don't like Mini's for personal reasons, but yours looks really good.:thumbup::beer: Do you have more pictures that are not black and white?


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

GTIanz said:


> Soon! About to place my order.


Nice... 4 seconds 0-60 mph for the V8 version. Incredible !!!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

dromanbujak600 said:


> Nice... 4 seconds 0-60 mph for the V8 version. Incredible !!!


wow you can read the brochure. :vampire::wave:


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

Jacks3am said:


> 2002 f150 fx4, just turned 100k, my work in progress!



Nice truck - details?


----------



## zeonic (Aug 23, 2008)

MKV Aaron said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, much better to live with every day then my 2013 was :thumbup:



AVCon said:


> :thumbup: That is well done


Thanks :beer:


----------



## Jacks3am (Jul 24, 2015)

welderdood said:


> Nice truck - details?


Thank you sir! I Bought it a month and a half ago, single owner for a decent price, put on new brakes, shocks, exhaust manifold, coils and plugs, removed the running boards and side moldings and threw on some purple fx4 decals! Its now leveled and ittl get 33's in the spring! Silver lake gave it a work out!


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

GTIanz said:


> Soon! About to place my order.


Maybe it'll grow on me but even seeing one in person didn't help. 

Hope you love it.:thumbup:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

6am parking lot shot.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Maybe it'll grow on me but even seeing one in person didn't help.
> 
> Hope you love it.:thumbup:


Haters gonna hate.

My little brother has an irrational hatred of all things corvette. 

I think the redesign is excellent. Love at first sight.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

GTIanz said:


> Haters gonna hate.


There is a vast gap between hate and meh, I'm way out in meh-land.


----------



## TT99C5 (Sep 18, 2015)

My NOT daily driver. 850ish RWHP (went 202 at Texas Mile).


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

TT99C5 said:


> 850ish RWHP (went *202* at Texas Mile).


Uh, holy shat! :thumbup:


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> There is a vast gap between hate and meh, I'm way out in meh-land.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I can respect that. Wasn't really calling you a hater. I was attempting to make a general statement that this car will generate a lot of irrational hatred simply because it's a Camaro.
I'll get further "meh'd" in that I'm getting the V6. I don't need the V8.


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

Had this car for almost 20 years. First non-scheduled "repair" was done last week - when I noticed the water pump was leaking and had to replace it.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Took a quick couple of potato pics on site this morning from the cab of my CAT 420. Tired again later from the cab of the D6R dozer I was running and couldn't even see the car for the dust :laugh:

Yes, yes, lots of pick ups


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Local Toyota plant









With my beater 29er









With my race 29er









With my road bike and the munchkin in the back










Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## callmedoc (Aug 4, 2004)

Will get some of the S550, but here are some from today of my C6. Some recent upgrades include: black powder coated "Race Mesh" lower grill, black lugs, centennial edition alcantra with red stitching steering wheel and shift knob, and the new Kenwood DNN 992 HD (the screen now resembles an ipnone and has WiFi capabilities). :thumbup:


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

*My power couple*

What has 795 HP, 12 cylinders, and 13 gears? My driveway...


----------



## saabspider (May 17, 2006)

My car with its "grandfather", just by my Loft..


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

GTIanz said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I can respect that. Wasn't really calling you a hater. I was attempting to make a general statement that this car will generate a lot of irrational hatred simply because it's a Camaro.
> I'll get further "meh'd" in that I'm getting the V6. I don't need the V8.


I respect.your choice and wants and honestly, congrats on the order. And nobody _needs_ a V8, but everybody needs a V8. I can prove it on an etch-a-sketch. :thumbup:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I respect.your choice and wants and honestly, congrats on the order.* And nobody needs a V8, but everybody needs a V8.* I can prove it on an etch-a-sketch. :thumbup:


Praise jeebus!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

one has a v8, one might get a v8 I have no idea


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Praise jeebus!


The wife might be V8ing soon too since she now wants an LS460. She's learning. :thumbup: 

I know they're boring as fack, but my car's noisy and rough, so a quick tomb-on-wheels would be nice. Plus, typical wife, no atomicalex for me. :laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


> one has a v8, one might get a v8 I have no idea


*FINALLY!!!!* :thumbup:


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

My pride and joy!


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> The wife might be V8ing soon too since she now wants an LS460. She's learning. :thumbup:
> 
> I know they're boring as fack, but my car's noisy and rough, so a quick tomb-on-wheels would be nice. Plus, typical wife, no atomicalex for me. :laugh:


Nothing wrong with a V8 luxobarge :thumbup:



rawk said:


> My pride and joy!


I can't even make a wisecrack, that's pretty.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

rawk said:


> My pride and joy!


:thumbup: Perfect.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

rawk said:


> My pride and joy!


mkII ABA turbo? Why not? :thumbup:


----------



## jbrattdi (Jul 15, 2012)

mbrown said:


> what has 795 hp, 12 cylinders, and 13 gears? My driveway...



you rock bro!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

rawk said:


> My pride and joy!


god damn! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> I can't even make a wisecrack, that's pretty.





Pennywise said:


> :thumbup: Perfect.





Accidental L8 apex said:


> mkII ABA turbo? Why not? :thumbup:





jreed1337 said:


> god damn! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks guys! 5 years on the build and stupid amounts of time and money spent. :thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

rawk said:


> Thanks guys! 5 years on the build and stupid amounts of time and money spent. :thumbup:


After 19+ years of mkII 16v ownership, I can spot a janky mkII on Google Earth. That sir, is not janky in the least. :thumbup:


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> After 19+ years of mkII 16v ownership, I can spot a janky mkII on Google Earth. That sir, is not janky in the least. :thumbup:


Haha, thanks man! I've had this one for 12 years. Learned to turn wrenches on it, and decided I'd build the car of my dreams.


----------



## Juicebox432 (Jul 18, 2013)

From a recent outing at Charleston Cars and Coffee.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

rawk said:


> Thanks guys! 5 years on the build and stupid amounts of time and money spent. :thumbup:


I'm just glad it doesn't have a VR6 in it :laugh:


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

Pennywise said:


> I'm just glad it doesn't have a VR6 in it :laugh:


There are more than enough of those going around! :laugh: Tried to go for something a little different.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

Jacks3am said:


> Thank you sir! I Bought it a month and a half ago, single owner for a decent price, put on new brakes, shocks, exhaust manifold, coils and plugs, removed the running boards and side moldings and threw on some purple fx4 decals! Its now leveled and ittl get 33's in the spring! Silver lake gave it a work out!


Nice, I've been looking for one just like that myself. Out here in the Northeast they just rot away though, sadly. I want the 4 door with the 5.4. I agree about the running boards. That was the first thing I did when I got my Silverado...First freaking day lol.

Is yours the 4.6 or the 5.4 ?


----------



## callmedoc (Aug 4, 2004)

One potato today of the big boy......

Nice rides everyone and best of luck to all :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Jacks3am (Jul 24, 2015)

welderdood said:


> Nice, I've been looking for one just like that myself. Out here in the Northeast they just rot away though, sadly. I want the 4 door with the 5.4. I agree about the running boards. That was the first thing I did when I got my Silverado...First freaking day lol.
> 
> Is yours the 4.6 or the 5.4 ?


Its a 5.4 and i got lucky, it was posted an hour before i saw it and i was first in line with cash! The supercrew looks great it really has grown on me, makes the transition from an expedition much easier lol


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I don't like Mini's for personal reasons, but yours looks really good.:thumbup::beer: Do you have more pictures that are not black and white?


Yep: http://www.flickr.com/zrepp


----------



## CGY_GLI (Aug 2, 2011)

My latest addition - a 2007 V70R. Just need to sell my RDX now!


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

Both of my babies


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

More of the 2002!!!!


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> More of the 2002!!!!


Only other one I have on my device right now-


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Juicebox432 said:


> From a recent outing at Charleston Cars and Coffee.


:heart::heart:......:heart::heart::heart:

Love it.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Road trip!
































































Didn't win. Maybe next year.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't have any new cars lately  .... so I'll poast some old ones!!! 

Ok, well here is my second car I bought when I was 17 .... off my Grandpa. He gave me a great deal on it. 










Here is the first car I painted, it was ok but I go much better as time went on. It was a 69 Camaro RS with the wrong front end, 396 4 bolt 375 horse engine, Muncie M21 and a 12 bolt 3:73 gear.










I bought this next car at a garage sale for $4,500 It had a weak rust spot in the frame right behind the driver's door. 350- 350 hp 4 speed. This thing rattled and wobbled, half of the electronics didn't work. Vettes to me are junk but at least this vintage looked cool. The drive trains are the best parts about these cars.  

76 Celica, good car, ran good, tight and responsive. Looked good too.










My first Toy 4x4..... it looked cool, but had like zero power. 










Another Toyota .... this one had a rust spot on the tailgate, so I painted a big barcode over the spot. I figured, everything else has a barcode, why not a truck? 










A 67 Chevelle I painted in Tx. It was gold and some old lady's car... I brought it up to date with the new paint and a LS6 454 engine.










My only BMW. I only paid like $3,500 for this thing and it was ok except the speedometer and odometer didn't work, the slave clutch thingy was out and the engine idled rough even after a major tuneup ... but it was smooth as pie down the highway.










This thing was a beauty!  I painted the stripes on the that's what sold the car.... some girl fell in love with it thinking it was high performance or something. :facepalm:










Toyota MR2 MkII .... yeah, they were fun cars, I had a few nice ones > 










Ford Fiesta!! One of Ford's better ideas! This one cost me $50 and it left me sitting somewhere in PA 










Some funky Porsche Boxster S or something ... it was ok I think 










Here is the last of the good Celicas .... this car was awesome in every way!!! 










Some Porsche 911 that I bought cheap and did some paint work on .... it was a great car to drive!










84 Celica Supra ... I can't even tell you how good of car this one was .....   











Ok, I guess that's good for now umpkin:


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)




----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Not diesel....


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

CGY_GLI said:


> My latest addition - a 2007 V70R.


Nice fleet. I've also got a Mk6 GTI and a Volvo wagon but mine is a P3 XC70.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

The newest or oldest edition to the stable. Bagged 66 Impala, lots of mods to come.


----------



## gsxtocx (May 6, 2005)

2000 w210 wagon, 2011 jetta sportwagen tdi, 1989 325is.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Waggin is still broken 










Also averaged 10.5 mpg in the Mazda last tank so I'm driving the Sierra now :laugh:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

RacingManiac said:


> Not diesel....


love it :thumbup:


sonoma this past weekend ---


----------



## 2500LSS (Nov 16, 2010)

Raek said:


> I like this angle.



:thumbup:


----------



## 2500LSS (Nov 16, 2010)

rloewy said:


> My '69 GTV - currently being broken in after an engine rebuild.


:thumbup:


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Pennywise said:


> love it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> sonoma this past weekend ---


Track day there gotta be pretty nuts....did the Audi driving thing earlier this year. Some race track....


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

CGY_GLI said:


> My latest addition - a 2007 V70R. Just need to sell my RDX now!


Looks clean!

My V70R is taken apart right now (4c struts, control arms, ball joints, swaybar links)

the Boxster had to do some homedepot duty


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

My 15 eco boost scsb and my street rail


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> My 15 eco boost scsb and my street rail


I'm intrigued by both of these vehicles. I sense the possibility of short rear tire life for either. Time to turn that F150 into an aftermarket Lightning!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

RacingManiac said:


> Track day there gotta be pretty nuts....did the Audi driving thing earlier this year. Some race track....


Yeah, it's fun! It's not as fast as other tracks around here, but there's tons of elevation changes.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## ILLinoizDubberVR6 (Aug 17, 2011)

66K miles
Stoptech drilled/slotted rotors
Nitto NT05 tires 
Carbon ceramic pads
United motorsports 93 tune w/ launch control
Highflow cats


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

RDIRTYTOO said:


>


Which is fastest?


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Which is fastest?


its actually a toss up between the 2 on the right......if ya can believe that


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Wheels came in today 





































Cleaning, air ride and wheels make all the difference


----------



## AVCon (Jun 28, 2014)

Just went from this









To this









But some how ended up with this after my wife stole the Jetta 









I'm ok with this


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

My Reflex 7


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

Autumn is Porsche weather.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)




----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

^^What's up with the 2 holes on the fender by the gas door?


----------



## Jordan 191 (Nov 6, 2000)

Added a car:


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

The tintzzz


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

kiznarsh said:


> ^^What's up with the 2 holes on the fender by the gas door?


PO had some CalLook emblems there,took them off after I got it home p;


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Potatophone.
Untitled by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

ADargetnI said:


> Wheels came in today


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

ADargetnI said:


> Wheels came in today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty impressive transformation! Not a car that I'd lust after, but I can certainly respect the work that's gone into it, and the results.

What model year is that?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

westopher said:


> Potatophone.
> Untitled by Chris West, on Flickr


:thumbup:


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

Baby just got new shoes:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

First pic from North Point?


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> First pic from North Point?


Good eye!


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

6cylVWguy said:


> I'm intrigued by both of these vehicles. I sense the possibility of short rear tire life for either. Time to turn that F150 into an aftermarket Lightning!


It's already quicker than a stock lightning with a intake and tune installed umpkin:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

dts said:


> Good eye!


Been there many times...used to work in Reston.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Claff said:


>


Did you buy Danny's car?


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Been there many times...used to work in Reston.


I live around the corner from NP and I still didn't catch it. Good eye indeed :thumbup:


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Time for this one to go...


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

New daily. (potato cam)


----------



## andbiazoto (May 14, 2015)

Enviado de meu LT26i usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

pawa_k2001 said:


> New daily. (potato cam)


Oh lawd. Is that a white interior, too?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I used to hate Boston Green M3s when new but now I love most any and all E36 M3s, green included. Boston Green looks great with a super clean Dove Gray interior but my preference is Modena with Vaders. Actually, my ideal M3 would probably be British Racing Green like the M3 GT but with a Modena interior retrimmed in higher quality Nappa leather rather than the rather cheap OEM stuff. Ideally I'd have 5 or 6 different E36 M3s done up in different ways: sedan, coupe, vert, street, track, OEM+, tuned, etc.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

MBrown said:


> Pretty impressive transformation! Not a car that I'd lust after, but I can certainly respect the work that's gone into it, and the results.
> 
> What model year is that?



Thanks. It's a 66 Impala Sport, all original numbers matching 327, powerglide, 12 bolt, 4 link, power steering, power brake, AC car.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

RacingManiac said:


> Did you buy Danny's car?


Yup. I can't say no to a bargain.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Oh lawd. Is that a white interior, too?


Seats are light grey, dash is gray/gray. The good part is that I bought it from the second owner with a 1" stack of maintenance papers. The bad part is that it was a daily so interior is very worn. I had a complete black interior in good condition fall into my lap for only couple hundred dollars so I will swap it in sometime soon. The guy spent more money on maintenance in the last year then what I paid for it. 



freedomgli said:


> I used to hate Boston Green M3s when new but now I love most any and all E36 M3s, green included. Boston Green looks great with a super clean Dove Gray interior but my preference is Modena with Vaders. Actually, my ideal M3 would probably be British Racing Green like the M3 GT but with a Modena interior retrimmed in higher quality Nappa leather rather than the rather cheap OEM stuff. Ideally I'd have 5 or 6 different E36 M3s done up in different ways: sedan, coupe, vert, street, track, OEM+, tuned, etc.


Modena would be a dream. Maybe sometime in the future I will make a black/cinnamon interior(slim chance).


----------



## erick.s (Feb 2, 2001)

Picked this up about a month ago:


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Claff said:


> Yup. I can't say no to a bargain.


Especially local too. Good buy I think.


----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

Traded my 996 C2 for a 2012 Golf R about a month ago. The kids outgrew the back seat of the 996 










I love this thing.


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

The daily and the toy.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Slvrblt said:


> Traded my 996 C2 for a 2012 Golf R about a month ago. The kids outgrew the back seat of the 996 '
> 
> I love this thing.


Please tell us more. How do the cars compare? And how is the GoRf as a Dad-mobile?


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Ross1013 said:


> Please tell us more. How do the cars compare? *And how is the GoRf as a Dad-mobile?*


Not to hijack from OP, but as a MK7 GolfR owner (which has virtually identical interior backseat dimensions as the MK6), I can say it's not the best dad-mobile. My son's three now, and it's a bit tough to get him loaded in his center-mount car seat. The procedure involves picking him up (all ~35lbs, which doesn't sound like a lot but is no joke when it's your son and not a sack of grass seed), crouching so as to dip him down low enough for his head to clear the door frame, then lifting him up as you lean over with one knee on the rear seat as you struggle to get his butt over the side bolster into his car seat without bonking his head on the headliner. My wife's Q5 is approximately 14x easier. YMMV, MSHAHH (your mileage may vary, my son has a huge head)


----------



## Galactica (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey everyone. Definitely new here. This is what sits in my garage when the weather is bad:

1 of 239 2008 Magnum SRT's. This is #42










This is what I just bought yesterday to get around in. It will be replacing my old Subie wagon. 96 B4 TDi, leather, moonroof, factory ABS, 161K



















A lot of good things have been done to this B4 including the silver ECU, 5th injector plugged, intake manifold recently cleaned and EGR shut off, TB/WP, brakes, and even the GLX leather steering wheel. Runs like a champ and just needs so far a couple bulbs like the HVAC. Have a ton to learn, but looking forward to it.


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

Only done an intake, short shifter and reinforced torque arm bushing so far.


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

nobbyv said:


> Not to hijack from OP, but as a MK7 GolfR owner (which has virtually identical interior backseat dimensions as the MK6), I can say it's not the best dad-mobile. My son's three now, and it's a bit tough to get him loaded in his center-mount car seat. The procedure involves picking him up (all ~35lbs, which doesn't sound like a lot but is no joke when it's your son and not a sack of grass seed), crouching so as to dip him down low enough for his head to clear the door frame, then lifting him up as you lean over with one knee on the rear seat as you struggle to get his butt over the side bolster into his car seat without bonking his head on the headliner. My wife's Q5 is approximately 14x easier. YMMV, MSHAHH (your mileage may vary, my son has a huge head)


My 3 year old crawls into her seat in the back of my FR-S. The car is so small that I can buckle her in from the driver's seat. Of course, it only does good dad duty when my wife isn't with us. 


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Here is my $481 K2500, got it tagged the night before I was put to work by some guys at my office. So far I've got about 300mi on the truck with no hiccups.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Drove it to work today and snapped this pic. I need to put the grille back on


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Here is my $481 K2500, got it tagged the night before I was put to work by some guys at my office. So far I've got about 300mi on the truck with no hiccups.


I am so jealous of that find. Let me know when you want to sell it for $500 :laugh:


----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

Ross1013 said:


> Please tell us more. How do the cars compare? And how is the GoRf as a Dad-mobile?


Driving-wise, the R is a little slower than the 911, and with the close gear ratios, I have to shift a lot more. Handling is pretty close, and once I put a good set of summer tires on the R, it will improve even more. The biggest difference is turn-in. The Porsche was telepathic, the front end would go wherever you wanted it to. The VW is a little more numb in that sense, but I actually expected it to be worse. I knew when I traded that I was going from a world class sports car to a gussied up family hatchback. If anything, after reading all of the reviews of the R, I came into it expecting a lot less than I got. 

Oh yeah, and where the 911 averaged less than 17 miles per gallon, I'm sitting right at 22 in this car. That has me filling up every 6-7 days versus every 5. 

My take on it's usefulness as a dad-mobile is slightly different than nobbyv. Compared to the 911, this thing is cavernous inside. My 3 year old son and 7 year old daughter have plenty of room to move around in back, and have no issues getting into and out of the car. The biggest downside is that my son isn't nearly as excited about this car as he was the 911 (understandably). My daughter loves it, mostly because her knees don't touch the back of my seat any more. 

I'm excited because I can modify this car without taking on a second mortgage. I doubt I'll be doing anything crazy, but a tune, rear sway bar, and possibly coilovers will satisfy most of my perceived shortcomings of this car. I'll also be looking for someone to recode the car so that I can disable stability control. 

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

My new love


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

nobbyv said:


> Not to hijack from OP, but as a MK7 GolfR owner (which has virtually identical interior backseat dimensions as the MK6), I can say it's not the best dad-mobile. My son's three now, and it's a bit tough to get him loaded in his center-mount car seat. The procedure involves picking him up (all ~35lbs, which doesn't sound like a lot but is no joke when it's your son and not a sack of grass seed), crouching so as to dip him down low enough for his head to clear the door frame, then lifting him up as you lean over with one knee on the rear seat as you struggle to get his butt over the side bolster into his car seat without bonking his head on the headliner. My wife's Q5 is approximately 14x easier. YMMV, MSHAHH (your mileage may vary, my son has a huge head)





Slvrblt said:


> Driving-wise, the R is a little slower than the 911, and with the close gear ratios, I have to shift a lot more. Handling is pretty close, and once I put a good set of summer tires on the R, it will improve even more. The biggest difference is turn-in. The Porsche was telepathic, the front end would go wherever you wanted it to. The VW is a little more numb in that sense, but I actually expected it to be worse. I knew when I traded that I was going from a world class sports car to a gussied up family hatchback. If anything, after reading all of the reviews of the R, I came into it expecting a lot less than I got.
> 
> Oh yeah, and where the 911 averaged less than 17 miles per gallon, I'm sitting right at 22 in this car. That has me filling up every 6-7 days versus every 5.
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks guys.

I'm a little obsessed with that car right now. Trying to figure out if there is a way I can get one _and_ keep my Si.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ross1013 said:


> Excellent, thanks guys.
> 
> I'm a little obsessed with that car right now. Trying to figure out if there is a way I can get one _and_ keep my Si.


say it ain't so ... you a dubber? 

There's really good deals to be had right now!!


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

for some reason i seem to only take pictures of my car in the wash bay
also pay no attention to the mexican blanket in the back i use to cover the suede seats from my dog


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

Hnnnnnnnnnnggghh


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

SCHWAB0 said:


> say it ain't so ... you a dubber?
> 
> There's really good deals to be had right now!!


I don't always like VWs, but when I do, I prefer the very capable ones.

Golf R, A7 and SQ5 are my favorites. 

Not sure there are any deals on the R right now with so few out there.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

XwalkerX said:


> for some reason i seem to only take pictures of my car in the wash bay
> also pay no attention to the mexican blanket in the back i use to cover the suede seats from my dog


That's too much porn for me at this time. BTW what's with that blanket on the backseat?:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## Galactica (Oct 7, 2015)

OMG, that E30 is so choice. What a beauty!


----------



## Galactica (Oct 7, 2015)

This was a couple weeks ago at the local Cars&Coffee event. They do a different theme in the featured lot every week and it happened to be Mopar week. There were another 40 or so behind me, but this is all I took... 69 Road Runner, me, Hellcat, 08 Viper SRT, and 03 Viper SRT.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Galactica said:


> Hey everyone. Definitely new here. This is what sits in my garage when the weather is bad:
> 
> 1 of 239 2008 Magnum SRT's. This is #42
> 
> ...


Not bad! :thumbup: and welcome


----------



## GeoffD (Aug 13, 2001)

2015 Outback 3.6R. Really boring but it lives outdoors at a ski area all winter and on the coast all summer. Tough to justify spending more for something that is going to be eaten by road salt all winter and ocean salt air all summer. It's paid for and has a 7/100 extended warranty. 

Winter when it was a week old. It will have Nokians on cheap Tire Rack 17" alloys this winter. The alloys and TPMS are on a UPS truck. I haven't ordered the Nokians yet.


















Summer. With the crappy bolt-on Curt receiver hitch U Haul installed.


----------



## Galactica (Oct 7, 2015)

Still a nice Outback. The 3.6 is a peppy Boxer, for sure. And kudos to you getting that thing paid for so quickly! You just drop 35 large when you bought it?


----------



## MKTSC (Jan 24, 2002)

My DD and kid hauler '91 F350 Crew Cab. 7.5L gasser and a whopping 11.5 MPG average. Perks of a 3.5mi work commute.









'87 Chevy C-10 stepside. Uncle bought it brand new, taught me how to drive on it when I was 14. He recently passed away and I bought it from my aunt. Every receipt since new. Total stripper model, no power brakes, radio, dash vents, a/c, headliner, carpet, etc.









Heirloom 1947 Nash 600 Slipstream Sedan. Wife's grandfather purchased new when he got out of the Navy. Had it when he married wife's grandmother, they took it on the honeymoon. We have pics of it from when they were dating. 









Wife's '11 Pilot ripping up the Tail of the Dragon on vacation. Just did the 100k mile service including plugs, water pump, timing belt, tensioners, etc.









'04 Honda 919









'74 Honda CB360. Now displaces a whopping 378cc thanks to pistons from an early 80's Suzuki GS850









'76 BMW R90/6 in the basement


----------



## Cole Orlling (Mar 18, 2015)

Ross1013 said:


> I don't always like VWs, but when I do, I prefer the very capable ones.
> 
> Golf R, A7 and SQ5 are my favorites.
> 
> Not sure there are any deals on the R right now with so few out there.


Apparently my driveway resembles something of a Ross Rapoport ideal VW collection.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Got some new rimzzz


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Got some new wheels
> ]




What are they? Looking sharp:thumbup:


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

2015 BMW 335i xDrive M Sport with too much wheelgap.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> What are they? Looking sharp:thumbup:


Look like ccw classics to me :thumbup:


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Washed and waxed today:


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

here is 3 out of 4


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Hair dryer and curler sale on Aisle 9


----------



## MCoupeDriver (Jan 27, 2003)

Daily driver



Nice weather



Wife/Costco


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Picked this 46 ford up last night


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

ADargetnI said:


> Picked this 46 ford up last night


While I don't always like your style, you've got it in spades. You do you. :thumbup:


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

MCoupeDriver said:


> Daily driver
> Nice weather



You're in Hawaii and you have a separate "Nice Weather" car? I'm in New England ... let's talk about the difference between a daily driver and a "nice weather" car.

:laugh:


----------



## Galactica (Oct 7, 2015)

MBrown said:


> You're in Hawaii and you have a separate "Nice Weather" car? I'm in New England ... let's talk about the difference between a daily driver and a "nice weather" car.
> 
> :laugh:


I was going to say... Pretty sure about 300+ days a year are "nice weather" there... Must drive that Porsche a lot if it only comes out on nice days...lol 

Still; an impressive set of wheels. I have a thing for the Porsche Macan right now. Would love to put my wife in one of those.


----------



## MCoupeDriver (Jan 27, 2003)

MBrown said:


> You're in Hawaii and you have a separate "Nice Weather" car? I'm in New England ... let's talk about the difference between a daily driver and a "nice weather" car.
> 
> :laugh:


In my defense, it's raining pretty hard today.  She gets driven. 78K miles on her and going strong.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

My cars change alot. 3 months ago I had an IS300 and an 84 Trans am. I replaced them both, but haven't sold the Trans Am yet.

A fun-ish daily driver and a fun-ish classic/good weather car. Honestly, the S60 is a better looking car than the S40. It is perfectly proportioned to work with the design language. The S40 looks "squished", but I still like the "2 tier" styling in the middle level of the car. 

I need to have the heater fixed and get a spare key made soon, but im looking forward to how the AWD does in the snow (my first AWD car). 




















"bitchin Betty" is getting an alignment and as it turns out the ball joint and lower tie rod end was loose so it will be about $320. Hopefully it tightens up the steering somewhat.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

88c900t said:


> My cars change alot. 3 months ago I had an IS300 and an 84 Trans am. I replaced them both, but haven't sold the Trans Am yet.
> 
> A fun-ish daily driver and a fun-ish classic/good weather car. Honestly, the S60 is a better looking car than the S40. It is perfectly proportioned to work with the design language. The S40 looks "squished", but I still like the "2 tier" styling in the middle level of the car.


i disagree with you on that one, excluding the S60R. The S60 in standard guise is still nice, don't get me wrong. The S40 is a really good looking car if you ask me. It is the one car that almost made me get into something besides a VW... :laugh: Almost pulled the trigger on one similar to yours a few years back, but went the MK4 GLi route instead.

that generation S40 is still one of my favorite looking cars, i always admire a clean one. there is a ridiculous Heico here in town actually. :thumbup:

sweet line up. :thumbup:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

88c900t said:


> "bitchin Betty" is getting an alignment and as it turns out the ball joint and lower tie rod end was loose so it will be about $320. Hopefully it tightens up the steering somewhat.


Sweet! You have my Japanese cousin. Same color, too.


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

Freshly washed.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> i disagree with you on that one, excluding the S60R. The S60 in standard guise is still nice, don't get me wrong. The S40 is a really good looking car if you ask me. It is the one car that almost made me get into something besides a VW... :laugh: Almost pulled the trigger on one similar to yours a few years back, but went the MK4 GLi route instead.
> 
> that generation S40 is still one of my favorite looking cars, i always admire a clean one. there is a ridiculous Heico here in town actually. :thumbup:
> 
> sweet line up. :thumbup:


Thanks:thumbup: I'd definitely buy back my 2000 GLX if I could. For $5000 to $6000 it's hard to beat a T5, 6 speed volvo. I nearly snagged a red 06 GTI for $5900 but it sold.

I'd like to at least do someting with the exhaust eventually, like remove the resonator. T5s sound wonderful.



Rabbit5GTI said:


> Sweet! You have my Japanese cousin. Same color, too.


I always liked the 944 but I can't afford/don't want to spend that much to maintain it- Otherwise I would have bought an E28. 

It definitely errs to the side of luxury than performance- It has 4 or 5 switches _just_ to operate the air bladders in the drivers seat  And yes, mine has the digital dash in all of its glory- it's only glitch is that the trip computer rarely lights up. Everything else works. 

The engine is my biggest complaint. it's a bit under powered, and the powerband isn't really linear. (common for V6s) it has a lot of power at 1500-2500 RPM (where the torque peaks), then it's pretty slow until 4000-5000 RPM (where the power peaks). It's also geared for the autobahn:laugh:- I can cruise through town in 2nd where I'm in 3rd in the Volvo.


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

Punch Dub said:


> Freshly washed.


Very nice


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

The WRX

The Scirocco


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

88c900t said:


> I'd like to at least do someting with the exhaust eventually, like remove the resonator. T5s sound wonderful.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Gitcha Sum said:


>


I wanna see more of that 78 :thumbup:


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

Picked her up a couple weeks ago. I had a 99 Jeep Cherokee and this feels like a Ferrari compared to it. Gas mileage is great, 2013, everything but leather seats, 6sp, 1 owner (older man), clean carfax, maintenance done at dealer on time, 22k, CPO 2y 24k miles, 2 years left on factory PT warranty. In transit are LED Tails, new DV, short shifter, and a dash cam. Next are winter wheels (NH seacoast winters are brutal) then low + tune in the spring! 

GF insisted on the dealer pic.










Ex-Jeep for the memories, got me through two winters for only $2200 (had to replace exhaust) with 200k miles. Never had mechanical issues, only ignition housing.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

ADargetnI said:


> I wanna see more of that 78 :thumbup:


Oh this old thing? 
It's going up for sale soon. 
:beer:


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Here's some pictures from my exploring I did yesterday... :beer:























































Looking into the cooper mine nearby...


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

The newest pickup, 1988 Turbo Coupe with a .60 Garrett swap pushing 20lbs  Just got the Centerlines done and threw them on with some snow tires, should be a blast this winter if I keep it.

Also the Jetta stancebromachine in front :wave:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Gitcha Sum said:


> Oh this old thing?
> It's going up for sale soon.
> :beer:


Very nice! :thumbup: Everything's always for sale in my garage :laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

R-Dubya said:


> Also the Jetta stancebromachine in front :wave:


More pics of MK2 please?:wave:


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

R-Dubya said:


> The newest pickup, 1988 Turbo Coupe with a .60 Garrett swap pushing 20lbs  Just got the Centerlines done and threw them on with some snow tires, should be a blast this winter if I keep it.


Now that is cool


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Went for a long ride this morning because I couldn't sleep. Great sunrise behind bellingham bay. 









Sent from a thing via another thing


----------



## Garuf (Oct 10, 2015)

Mine










Hers


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Was tired the other day and beached the truck on the leaf spring parking for class. :banghead:











Two of us were able to just pick the back end up though. :laugh:



annnnd still waiting on my block for the waggin


----------



## OdieB (Oct 13, 2015)

Here is mine thank you


----------



## Dan92SLC (May 27, 1999)

My vehicles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

ADargetnI said:


> Very nice! :thumbup: Everything's always for sale in my garage :laugh:


:laugh: Ditto. 









(on topic)


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice road trip through the twisty backroads of rural MD...


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

^ love the E38 sport. :drool

My latest purchase, 960 for the winter and when the V70R is (frequently) broken


----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Captain Yar (Dec 9, 2005)

My tag came in, so I ordered a nice brushed aluminum style license plate frame, and a custom designed decal. (It's a dragon, the tattoo on my right forearm.)


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Count down is on for how long to stay on summer tires...


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

RacingManiac said:


> Count down is on for how long to stay on summer tires...


Thanksgiving to Easter here. Canadialand I'd imagine to be sooner. I hate it because I have to drive like a grandpa in order not to destroy the snow tires. :thumbdown:


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Thanksgiving to Easter here. Canadialand I'd imagine to be sooner. I hate it because I have to drive like a grandpa in order not to destroy the snow tires. :thumbdown:


I guess Michigan is close enough to Canada. This next week is still 50s-60s during the day, but I probably will switch pretty soon. Last few years I switch off them as soon as the last autoX is over, but now I am not driving on as extreme summer tires(PSSs), and keep my autoX tire just for autoX its not as urgent for me to get off them...


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

test fitting new wheels to see what else I need to do before ruining the suspension :laugh: drove down south to grab some lunch and ice cream with my wife and daughter.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

RacingManiac said:


> I guess Michigan is close enough to Canada. This next week is still 50s-60s during the day, but I probably will switch pretty soon. Last few years I switch off them as soon as the last autoX is over, but now I am not driving on as extreme summer tires(PSSs), and keep my autoX tire just for autoX its not as urgent for me to get off them...


I'm in New England. My BMW has Pilot Super Sports. It was in the high 30s this morning, and the car was a handful the first few corners. Might be time to change over to the winters if it stays this cold -- not for the precipitation, but for the temperatures.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah TCS has been pretty active in the morning(30s). Probably will switch sometime this week once I got the alignment back to "normal"(running rear toe out in the summer too...)


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Bleached bumpers and all opcorn:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

rpmk4 said:


> test fitting new wheels to see what else I need to do before ruining the suspension :laugh: drove down south to grab some lunch and ice cream with my wife and daughter.


The fox chassis was an abomination from the factory, I don't think there's much you can do to make it significantly worse lol. Just make sure to get camber plates and a bumpsteer kit.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

my 84 day project car.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Recently acquired this:





And, got rid of this:


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


>


:thumbup:

Build thread??


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

RacingManiac said:


> Count down is on for how long to stay on summer tires...


Awesome road. :thumbup:

Is it usually pretty empty so you can enjoy it properly?


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

jaweber said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Build thread??


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7230365-Project-84-Days-Coupe-quattro-content


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

The new winter "beater."


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

R-Dubya said:


> The fox chassis was an abomination from the factory, I don't think there's much you can do to make it significantly worse lol. Just make sure to get camber plates and a bumpsteer kit.


:laugh: subframes, coilovers, camber plates, bump steer, rear control arms to start.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

.:RDriver said:


> The new winter "beater."


:thumbup: consider me jelly


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

kiznarsh said:


> Awesome road. :thumbup:
> 
> Is it usually pretty empty so you can enjoy it properly?


Unfortunately it looks better than it is.....it is empty because its a transition between pavement and gravel, and the gravel bits is graded insanely washboard-y that I think I hit some kind of crazy suspension resonance driving over it...My friend with a SUV said he avoids it if he can....

Purely used as a photo backdrop I'm afraid....sigh...

Hoping if it starts snowing it'll smooth it out a bit, it can cut my commute by a significant margin since it can avoid a lot of clogging...


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Just traded the best car I've ever owned, my '89 GLI with 250k+ on the original drivetrain.

IMG_20150811_173150 by Ronny Walters, on Flickr

For...

2015-11-01_01-56-03 by Ronny Walters, on Flickr

This '07 Passat 2.0t 6mt with just over 100k, which went on the Style 95s the morning after I got it lol. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## fizay (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Added a couple of small details to the car (hint: more black!):


















Next project is to tackle the exhaust.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Washed, misc other detailing. Then took her out to test my new lighting setup.


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

My 93 coupe


My Nova


----------



## JKHF (Mar 3, 2008)

Rabbitguy21 said:


> My 93 coupe


Very nice :thumbup:
Are those EP3 or S2000 seats? Didn't realize they came in a tan color. Looks good!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

JKHF said:


> Very nice :thumbup:
> Are those EP3 or S2000 seats? Didn't realize they came in a tan color. Looks good!


RSX I think


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

JKHF said:


> Very nice :thumbup:
> Are those EP3 or S2000 seats? Didn't realize they came in a tan color. Looks good!





FuelInMyVeins said:


> RSX I think


Thank you, they are s2000 seats. I had them recovered. they used to be blue when they were in my old hatch. 


Now


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

What's under the hood? Stock D series or fully built K20umpkin:


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Clean one last time before spending 6 months covered in salt.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Mine:


----------



## Changara (May 14, 2015)

Twins


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

JKHF said:


> Very nice :thumbup:
> Are those EP3 or S2000 seats? Didn't realize they came in a tan color. Looks good!


I love that picture !!! That Honda is not bad either. Have fun with it. :thumbup:


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

pontiac said:


> Clean one last time before spending 6 months covered in salt.


Nice wheels.


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

Big Turbo GLI for Winter









Good weather car


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Rabbitguy21 said:


> My 93 coupe


'Tis a thing of beauty.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Might not drive it again this year. Snow flurries tomorrow and it's been 30-35 degrees for the last few days and will be for the foreseeable future. 



























It's an 86 so its the first year of the widebody, but has the old taillights yet. Non turbo. Still mulling if it was the right choice over an NB miata. Couldn't find a decent MR2. The Z is a good daily driver and surprisingly refined but its "fun to drive" leaves a little to be desired..


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

I have an OK pending offer on my Trans Am. But.. I also have the opportunity to trade this: (don't be fooled this picture is flattering)










For this!









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/5323272167.html

Yea or nay? Clean body and interior, bad roof and old clutch. Comes with a set of ice tires. It would be fun to have another vert again, It would be my third in 4 years.




Last winter:


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Rabbitguy21 said:


> My 93 coupe
> 
> 
> My Nova





I'd love to have a 70 Nova SS / 350 4 speed!


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Rabbitguy21 said:


> Thank you, they are s2000 seats. I had them recovered. they used to be blue when they were in my old hatch.
> Now


The two tone tan looks fantastic. It's nice to see someone stick with it instead of chuck everything in favor of black. :thumbup:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Out for a drive and hike.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Out for a drive and hike.


But that isn't a flash red GLS 1.8t...


----------



## lonely superstar (Dec 12, 2003)

New wheels and tires, crappy pic. Went down to a 16" as the roads around here eat tires.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

my newest addition:


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Last clean day of 2015


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Morio said:


> my newest addition:


Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Ross1013 said:


> Nice wheels.


Wasn't sure I'd like them at first but they've grown on me. Brakes look hilariously small but it's much better to drive than it is on the stock 15's.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


Thank you!:beer:


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

DMACK said:


> Big Turbo GLI for Winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems backwards to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Rabbitguy21 said:


> My 93 coupe


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Fall hike.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

6cylVWguy said:


> Added a couple of small details to the car (hint: more black!):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





.:RDriver said:


> The new winter "beater."


These posts are relevant to my interests :thumbup:


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

'Tis the season....


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

2015-11-21_02-33-49 by Ronny Walters, on Flickr

Was at a Wawa super late last night and decided to use the lighting to my advantage since nobody was there :wave:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Just traded my Alfa 164 for this E30 318is.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

RacingManiac said:


> 'Tis the season....



Snow already?


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

anticon84 said:


> Seems backwards to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol my mk4 has 316,000 kms on it and could use a lot of body work.


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

vr6fanatic said:


> Snow already?


Aye.....

For better or worse(mostly worse). But at least this car seemed better for it than my last.


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

RacingManiac said:


> Aye.....
> 
> For better or worse(mostly worse). But at least this car seemed better for it than my last.


Gotta love Michigan. Grew up in Gaylord. I actually do miss the 4 seasons.:beer:


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

Booster said:


>


Those wheels are cool


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/AMMHmc https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Need to tighten the sway bar endlinks but otherwise she runs and drives great. 91,000 miles.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

silverxt said:


>


This looks great and I despise white cars. :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

#ShrinkAllTheCars2 - For Cory by Andrew "Shutter", on Flickr

Untitled by Paul Underwood, on Flickr

Untitled by Paul Underwood, on Flickr

I have two others but I don't feel like scrolling for pictures.

I wish I could own 100+ more.


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)




----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## AF-Wabbit (Jun 14, 2011)

Kermit:









It isn't easy being green.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Morio said:


> my newest addition:


Yay!!!! I regret not meeting up while I lived in Texas but congrats dude!


----------



## leebert (Jan 2, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

Booster said:


>


Perfection. :beer:


----------



## JustinTrouble (Jan 25, 2015)

16vracer said:


> Perfection. :beer:


Hoping 3sdm makes a 19'' version.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

leitmotif said:


> Yay!!!! I regret not meeting up while I lived in Texas but congrats dude!


yeah man... If you ever come through we will definitely need to grab a beer or two. :beer::beer:


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

Here's my newest addition, a '65 F100.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

XwalkerX said:


>


Noice! :thumbup:


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

The better half's e-Golf (dirty, unfortunately), we have done more than 6000 miles on it so far, no issues what-so-ever:


----------



## GeoffD (Aug 13, 2001)

The Nokian winter sneakers on $89 17" closeout Tire Rack alloys went on the car today.


----------



## e30brettm3 (Jun 24, 2006)

Got a rooftop cargo box. Sadly, the car will probably remain a dirtball until spring.


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

Morio said:


> my newest addition:


----------



## MrKevkevL (Nov 6, 2009)

My F30 BMW 328i. Crazy to think that just two years ago I was driving a MKV Rabbit. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Everyone has their opinion on buying a 25 year old car, but I enjoy the car every time I drive it! :beer:

DSC00769 by lumanlan69, on Flickr


----------



## Clirry (Sep 5, 2015)

My daily driver


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Morio said:


> my newest addition:


Sweet baby Jesus. You sir have the car I'm working my ass off for :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

ADargetnI said:


> Sweet baby Jesus. You sir have the car I'm working my ass off for :thumbup:


Thanks! I work my ass off too:

Another shot of it with my 911:










And one of her in my garage:











It's a 2009 v8:beer:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

BMP_3918 said:


> Everyone has their opinion on buying a 25 year old car, but I enjoy the car every time I drive it! :beer:
> 
> DSC00769 by lumanlan69, on Flickr


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

BMP_3918 said:


> Everyone has their opinion on buying a 25 year old car, but I enjoy the car every time I drive it! :beer:
> 
> DSC00769 by lumanlan69, on Flickr


Love it. Nice pic, too! :thumbup:


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

Sorry for the crappy pic...just got this home the other day.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful skyrine.
If they were LHD they would be top of my list for cars to own, I just personally can't see myself on the other side of the car.
Nice to see yours in such great condition too. In Canada they have been here for the last 10 years and were VERY cheap to buy for a while. As such so many of them have been turned to absolute garbage by broke ass owners.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

new one, big, heavy, and fun. I'd like to get some springs and RPF1s


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^
You should tint your windows, paint grille gloss black and get these










If you get my drift


----------



## ant the ninja (Apr 4, 2013)

Right after getting her new shoes.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> You should tint your windows, paint grille gloss black and get these
> 
> If you get my drift


 ^ ^ > RPF1s :thumbup:


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

BluMagic said:


> new one, big, heavy, and fun. I'd like to get some springs and RPF1s



Congrats, I like this!


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is a pic of me and my Vette 










She's a beaut!!


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

82Turbo930 said:


> Here is a pic of me and my Vette
> 
> She's a beaut!!


After watching that video I'm mildly surprised you didn't get dead in that 'Vette... :screwy:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Morio said:


>


When did you move from SC? Man I've lost track of some of the Carolina folks.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Now *THAT'S* a garage! Nice fleet!!

I'll have to post a picture of my "power couple" (see signature) some time soon.



Morio said:


> Thanks! I work my ass off too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Metallitubby said:


> When did you move from SC? Man I've lost track of some of the Carolina folks.


About 9 years ago. We love it here in TX (Austin area).




MBrown said:


> Now *THAT'S* a garage! Nice fleet!!
> 
> I'll have to post a picture of my "power couple" (see signature) some time soon.


Thanks! I've been collecting for a bit. Not that they are worth anything to any other person but myself. I'm just an old man that is wanting to own all the cars I wanted as a kid/young adult. I have a couple more on the list but they will have to wait until next year.:beer:


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

Never really bothered reading through this thread, but I'm chuffed at my latest car so here it is. An unexpected purchase after a year+ long hunt for a Mk7 Golf R.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

one owner 65k mile cosmos / imola / black -- love him.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

a terrible night pic of my 964


----------



## VwSweetHeart (Dec 4, 2008)

Summer









Winter


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice! The winter mode looks a lot better, but I guess in Calgary that means like 8 months of the year so it makes sense.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

greyvdub said:


> one owner 65k mile cosmos / imola / black -- love him.


rep NYC baby


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

DSC_0012 by absoluteczech, on Flickr


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

Here is a little better picture of my, new to me, 964.


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

FastGTi said:


> Never really bothered reading through this thread, but I'm chuffed at my latest car so here it is. An unexpected purchase after a year+ long hunt for a Mk7 Golf R.


Love the F31. I just wish they would offer a non-Xdrive version!


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

KlokWerk said:


> Here is a little better picture of my, new to me, 964.


Love it, Congrats!


----------



## GINCH (Sep 26, 2000)

Summer.......



New winter/daily........



Derek


----------



## XxBlackdaethxX (May 23, 2014)

2013 CC Sport Plus.. I LOVE THIS CAR!


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

Punch Dub said:


> Love the F31. I just wish they would offer a non-Xdrive version!



Agreed, though I used to cry about lack of N55 as well, but with the Dinan tune it's making slightly more power than a stock n55 now anyway. I wouldn't even mind the xDrive as much if it didn't have such a high ride height!


----------



## chava0903 (Apr 20, 2014)

2007 3.6 4motion with all the bells and whistles.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Was the thumb thrown in for free as well?


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Rainy hike


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)




----------



## mr_mbuna (Jan 1, 2002)

Wife's daily driver:










My occasional rides:


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

just got it 2 days ago


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

The dozer


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

Dirty dailies. My Audi on the right. The GFs Rabbit on the left. 
Winter tires, no snow. 











:beer:
G


Sent via telekenisis


----------



## rwp (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm amazed at some of the cars in this thread.  :thumbup:


----------



## cplessl (Nov 17, 2002)

KC Jazz said:


>


SCS F5 - my favourite wheels on Toyotas. Very nice! How are you liking the KO2s?


----------



## cplessl (Nov 17, 2002)

Figured I should probably do this... last three in order


----------



## FourPointOh (Sep 16, 2009)

Winter / DD: 2005 325xiT w/145k miles



Summer / Toy: 2007 MX-5 Grand Touring w/23k miles


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

I've skipped this thread and it's missing two cars but...my latest car. Summer and winter mode


----------



## Ofusvw (Jul 2, 2015)

my mk1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

cplessl said:


> SCS F5 - my favourite wheels on Toyotas. Very nice! How are you liking the KO2s?


Thanks! I just got the SCS mounted Saturday and am in absolute love with them. I have had the KO2s for about 4k miles and really like them. They are heavy, and I lost ~1mpg, but that just goes with the territory. I took a round trip from Phoenix to Denver with them, and they are not too loud. I haven't been able to mess around off road with them yet, but that'll change today - heading up to Mt. Lemmon in Tucson.

I plan on moving from 265/75s to 255/85s whenever these die, and I'd go with KO2s again in a snap based on my experience thus far. Unfortunately, BFG doesn't make them in that size.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

^Hard to follow that.  

Here's a cell phone pic


----------



## woofsburger (Aug 11, 2008)

VRhooptie said:


> I've skipped this thread and it's missing two cars but...my latest car. Summer and winter mode


Very tasty! Love me some clean E46 ZHP!


----------



## woofsburger (Aug 11, 2008)

rwp said:


>


Nice! What springs and spacers are you using?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

GTIanz said:


>


Wow, very sharp looking! Congrats. Hopefully you will start a thread on your experience with this vehicle.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

6cylVWguy said:


> Wow, very sharp looking! Congrats. Hopefully you will start a thread on your experience with this vehicle.


Thank you. Just got it a week ago and only have 250 miles on it so far. After I get it all broken in I'll do my best to write a review.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

GTIanz said:


> Thank you. Just got it a week ago and only have 250 miles on it so far. After I get it all broken in I'll do my best to write a review.


Am I correct in assuming you have the V6?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

6cylVWguy said:


> Am I correct in assuming you have the V6?


You are. :thumbup:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

KC Jazz said:


> Thanks! I just got the SCS mounted Saturday and am in absolute love with them. I have had the KO2s for about 4k miles and really like them. They are heavy, and I lost ~1mpg, but that just goes with the territory. I took a round trip from* Phoenix to Denver *with them, and they are not too loud. I haven't been able to mess around off road with them yet, but that'll change today - heading up to Mt. Lemmon in Tucson.
> 
> I plan on moving from 265/75s to 255/85s whenever these die, and I'd go with KO2s again in a snap based on my experience thus far. Unfortunately, BFG doesn't make them in that size.


Hey man truck looks great! I was going to say - Georgia looks different than I expected in the picture you posted. :laugh:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Wow, that '16 Camaro looks great!


----------



## gard_96vr6 (Aug 12, 2001)

Enjoying the 2012 R track day....


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

Morio said:


> my newest addition:


Nice car. :thumbup::beer:

Love that shade of grey.


----------



## cerksies (Jan 26, 2001)

I don't know if I've posted in this thread before, but some of the cars have changed. 

Here are my current cars....



The Jetta is the toy I've had for 15 years, currently has a worked over NA VR6 in there
The Golf R is currently pulling DD Duty, but is for sale 
The Porsche is about to become the DD as soon as the Golf is sold.


----------



## fineout (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Picked up this July. Plans are to get a rooftop box and that's all.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Moving everything around to park the trailer for the winter is a chore










Hope the neighbor isn't home









Job done


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks like you forgot to spay or neuter your Miatas ^^^ 

(Looks good).


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

Claff said:


> Moving everything around to park the trailer for the winter is a chore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the automotive version of having a bunch of inbred chihuahuas running around the front yard.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Vicelord said:


> This is the automotive version of having a bunch of inbred chihuahuas running around the front yard.


Do you ever wonder why you get a lot of grief around here? That was rude for no reason.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Claff said:


>


Dude, you need an ND...


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

cplessl said:


>


:thumbup: For a fellow 97' ITR.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Vicelord said:


> This is the automotive version of having a bunch of inbred chihuahuas running around the front yard.


This is why everyone here thinks you're a piece of ****.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Vicelord said:


> This is the automotive version of having a bunch of inbred chihuahuas running around the front yard.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Vicelord said:


> This is the automotive version of having a bunch of inbred chihuahuas running around the front yard.





[email protected] said:


> Do you ever wonder why you get a lot of grief around here? That was rude for no reason.





Rabbit5GTI said:


> This is why everyone here thinks you're a piece of ****.


I've never joined in when the Vicelord smackdowns happened as I always gave him the benefit of the doubt that he wasn't really an elitist snob with "new" money. Consider this me backpedaling. 

Personally, I like the collection. Maybe a Miata or two too many, but everyone needs a hobby. :thumbup:


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


>


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Couple of my projects


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

jreed1337 said:


>



Thanks, lots of work went into the car!


----------



## dasfinc (May 11, 2007)

Mustang in storage with my Inlaws F-Type and 427 Vette:



And the wifes daily R56 with its new Borla system:



My current Winter Beater:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> Thanks, lots of work went into the car!


it shows! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Brandon_Schulze (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


>


Love this. I love seeing a great looking car getting used, especially in the fun white slippery stuff.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

jaweber said:


> Dude, you need an ND...


We were pretty tempted when they were just about to hit the market. But there was no way I could justify ND money for a toy car.

When the wife said she wanted the NC, and that getting the NC would cool her jets on wanting to get an ND, that was a no-brainer. The NC was going for $7500 vs $30K for a ND Club. The NC was in the driveway two days later.



Vicelord said:


> This is the automotive version of having a bunch of inbred chihuahuas running around the front yard.


I see you've gotten some grief over this, and I don't see why. I like little dogs and sometimes we have three (non-inbred) pugs in a pen in the front yard if I'm playing with toy cars in the driveway. So I chuckled.



Accidental L8 apex said:


> Personally, I like the collection. Maybe a Miata or two too many, but everyone needs a hobby. :thumbup:


I agree that there are too many. When the NC came home I said to the wife that she might like it better than the MSM and that could get sold. "Oh no, I could never let my Booostie go" she said. Then, I said, the green '93 would definitely be an extra car and could be sold off. "Oh no, we rescued that car, I'd never get rid of it." Something really should go just to open up parking a little bit. It'll most likely be the CRX... that or the EP3.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


>


well done indeed! these things being used in their natural habitat :thumbup:


----------



## cplessl (Nov 17, 2002)

MK2*GTI*GUY said:


> :thumbup: For a fellow 97' ITR.


And seeing what they sell for now, really wish I still had it!

Claff, I'm jealous of your stable and your space. I love having one Miata, but having a different one for everything would be sweet.


----------



## rwp (Aug 24, 2012)

woofsburger said:


> Nice! What springs and spacers are you using?


Thanks!

Vogtland coilovers and the ECS flush kit spacers (15/20mm if I recall). Could go way lower but I figure it's a good height for winter time. Rides great, too!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

AHTOXA said:


> Picked up this July. Plans are to get a rooftop box and that's all.


Love your Subaru, but make sure to purchase the right 'off road' tires for it if you're going to be doing any serious off highway traveling or back-country exploring.


----------



## BoostedSwede (Jan 8, 2012)

Finally lowered my CC, so I figured I'd throw a pic up. The Jetta is my husband's. Stock except for the Beetle heritage wheels.

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Couple of my projects


We're going to need more pictures of that C10.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

BoostedSwede said:


> Finally lowered my CC, so I figured I'd throw a pic up. The Jetta is my husband's. Stock except for the Beetle heritage wheels.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


i have a candy white CC and my fiance has a black 2012 Jetta. :laugh:


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

jreed1337 said:


>


:beer:


helement2003 said:


> Love it. Nice pic, too! :thumbup:


Thanks dude! :beer:


westopher said:


> Beautiful skyrine.
> If they were LHD they would be top of my list for cars to own, I just personally can't see myself on the other side of the car.
> Nice to see yours in such great condition too. In Canada they have been here for the last 10 years and were VERY cheap to buy for a while. As such so many of them have been turned to absolute garbage by broke ass owners.


That's something I'm gonna have to get used to when I bring it back to good ol' USA. It feels natural in Japan. Sucks to hear about Skyrines being treated like **** since they're great cars.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

BoostedSwede said:


> Finally lowered my CC, so I figured I'd throw a pic up. The Jetta is my husband's. Stock except for the Beetle heritage wheels.



Looks like a Police Interceptor Jetta! :thumbup:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

Claff said:


>


Thought those homes looked familiar  , I think I've passed by your house a few times. My parents live in the same neighborhood.



Claff said:


> It'll most likely be the CRX...


And now you know you might have a local buyer if that's the case :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Decisions.


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

My GTI by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr

My GTI by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr

GTI by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Love that 2nd picture :thumbup:


----------



## DubbinGT (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Is that Monaco Blue??



DubbinGT said:


>


----------



## DubbinGT (Jan 11, 2009)

MBrown said:


> Is that Monaco Blue??


Its Montego blue. Monaco blue is much darker on the e9x models (almost black) depending on the lighting.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

DubbinGT said:


> Its Montego blue. Monaco blue is much darker on the e9x models (almost black) depending on the lighting.


Wasn't quite sure, and I'd forgotten the name of the lighter shade. I had one very similar -- Monaco, with the saddle (brown) interior. NICE car until it met with an untimely end.


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

And the daily


----------



## BoostedSwede (Jan 8, 2012)

Got my Christmas presents mounted on the CC. Never thought I would own a car that looked good on 20 inch wheels.










Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

'tis begun ... wintermode FINALLY!!


----------



## nix6speed (Jan 25, 2008)

Will post a thread in the next few days.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Some recent pics of my 4.2


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Dr.AK said:


> Some recent pics of my 4.2


IMO, easily the best styled A8 yet. Understated, yet such presence. But a "europlate"? Grow up.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> IMO, easily the best styled A8 yet. Understated, yet such presence. But a "europlate"? Grow up.


Given that his location is "near Cologne, Germany", I think the Europlate is kinda required.

Remember, folks, the Internet is international!!


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

MBrown said:


> Given that his location is "near Cologne, Germany", I think the Europlate is kinda required.
> 
> Remember, folks, *the Internet is international!!*


It's also sarcasm :laugh:


----------



## Mudbone (Apr 10, 2013)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> It's also sarcasm :laugh:


My uncle always said, "If you have to explain the joke, you blew it".


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Put proper coilovers on the MX5... still trying to figure out what the proper ride height is but it's probably a bit lower than where it is now


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Summer mode.










Winter mode.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, I guess I can update with the new car...


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Claff said:


> Put proper coilovers on the MX5... still trying to figure out what the proper ride height is but it's probably a bit lower than where it is now


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

nix6speed said:


> Will post a thread in the next few days.





Dan.S said:


> Well, I guess I can update with the new car...




 Can we still be friends?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Claff said:


> Put proper coilovers on the MX5... still trying to figure out what the proper ride height is but it's probably a bit lower than where it is now


I have to know, how do you like your quick jack? I never heard of it before, but did a little research and it looks like an awesome alternative to playing with jacks and jackstands. I might have to purchase one for the garage. 

In the spirit of the thread, my car, in winter mode:


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Mudbone said:


> My uncle always said, "If you have to explain the joke, you blew it".


"Jokes -- like frogs -- don't take well to dissection."


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

Turned in my work phone after I resigned, but copied all the pics on it before deleting them. This was the last pic on the phone. 










Quite a size difference between my sedans :laugh:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Can we still be friends?



but why did you sell such a clean car!?


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

vrhooptie said:


>


zhp ftw!


----------



## CGY_GLI (Aug 2, 2011)

My GTI now that it's back to stock and ready to go up for sale









And my E30 which will be up for sale in the spring once it comes out of hibernation... I already know I'm going to regret selling it.


----------



## Oodie (Sep 11, 2012)

Updating for current ride:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

MBrown said:


> Given that his location is "near Cologne, Germany", I think the Europlate is kinda required.
> 
> Remember, folks, the Internet is international!!


Notice this guy--->  , yeah, sarcasm. :thumbup:



Mudbone said:


> My uncle always said, "If you have to explain the joke, you blew it".


Or, your audience isn't up to par. opcorn:

I was obviously making fun of the " kids" on this side of the pond always trying to "get away with" running an illegal plate from another country. It's a fairly common conversation around here and should've been obvious. I'll stick to fart and dick jokes from here on out. Triple-digit IQs need not apply. :thumbup:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Dan.S said:


> but why did you sell such a clean car!?


I settled on a house, so I liked to have some extra income to get used to everything...I kick myself some days for getting rid of it.


----------



## fred340 (May 20, 2006)

IMG_9418 by Fred, sur Flickr


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

My mother took my S8 out for a drive for the first time today. She thought it was faster than her 2015 Jetta 2.slow. She asked me to trade cars :laugh:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Went and found some snow this past weekend


----------



## TDI Brad (Nov 12, 2011)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> My mother took my S8 out for a drive for the first time today. She thought it was faster than her 2015 Jetta 2.slow. She asked me to trade cars :laugh:


Nice wheels. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> My mother took my S8 out for a drive for the first time today. She thought it was faster than her 2015 Jetta 2.slow. She asked me to trade cars :laugh:


She wouldn't have thought that if she got the 1.8T Nevar Lose!


----------



## teutonicgoodness (Dec 14, 2003)

Here is mine.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

I'm sorry


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

my golf: 

and my coupe:


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

My Focus after it received the lows and my fathers pcar.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

C4 GTS? More please!


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Like I said, it's my fathers car, but here are some pictures I took of it:


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

ya I read that. 

sweet ride for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

He's got a couple others too. I think two '66's, one '71 Targa, and a '98(?) GT3 Cup Car. Also has an all original '63 Chevelle SS and a one owner 43k mile 1970 Benz 300.

Not getting pictures for all of his cars, but this is his shop with my focus on the lift.










Needless to say, I aspire to have a collection like that.

EDIT: Changed my mind. His cars are beautiful and should be shared. (Plus, I got the OK)









































The Jeep w/ a 360 he built for my mom:








And there's not a shot of his GT3, but it's the background of this picture:


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

Because winter.


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

I couldn't stand my C5 Z06, so I got rid of it for something else with a V8.


----------



## sommersprossen (Dec 15, 2012)

That Chevelle  

sent from my Atrix HD


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Bonus if you can spot the location:


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

Fiance's new car. 2016 Land rover discovery Sport 

2016-01-08_06-19-54 by Teh Sage, on Flickr


----------



## Boober (Nov 3, 2000)

I'm getting closer and closer to paint. I had to pause for a few months to finish my engine build. I'm hoping that this thing will be rolling by the end of the summer.
















Just finished up the bottom end yesterday.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

QUIRKiT said:


> He's got a couple others too. I think two '66's, one '71 Targa, and a '98(?) GT3 Cup Car. Also has an all original '63 Chevelle SS and a one owner 43k mile 1970 Benz 300.
> 
> Not getting pictures for all of his cars, but this is his shop with my focus on the lift.
> 
> ...


Man, I love that 64 Chevelle!  :thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Boober said:


> I'm getting closer and closer to paint. I had to pause for a few months to finish my engine build. I'm hoping that this thing will be rolling by the end of the summer.


I admire your dedication Boober. At first I thought you were crazy what with genuine Ford Sierra RS Cosworths now past 25 years old, I was asking myself why you wouldn't just buy a real one in England and import it. But then I looked at asking prices for nice ones. Holy smokes! They cost a fortune today! Plus there is something to be said about financing a build 1 paycheck at a time and making it your very own.


----------



## Boober (Nov 3, 2000)

Exactly. "Good" examples were already approaching $40k to import and that was for mostly stock examples. Just getting the drivetrain to the US is getting crazy, like $10k crazy. I know that it's not a real one but, I get to build it exactly as I want, with upgraded parts. The XR body is actually stiffer than the Sierra body too. One regret is that I should have just bought Uberchad's old shell as the fellow who owned it had listed it for sale for a while but I didn't know. By the time I found out, I had already committed too much time in this shell. Still should have just bought it, I'd probably be done by now.

One setback was with the engine. I had bought the car with the understanding that it had recently been rebuilt. The kid wasn't lying but I am planning to push 24psi with a GT35R turbo and wanted to make sure that the engine could handle it. Turned out that that the rebuild used N/A Pistons with a .120" thick head gasket. The head was skimmed well beyond the max recommended by Ford, and there were numerous build mistakes (excessive wrist pin clearance for one). I decided to do a complete rebuild and it's been a very long process. I waited 4 months for the Pistons to come from Cosworth Racing, and they came without any spec sheets. I'm getting there though. I will finish the head while I wait for my new head gasket to arrive. All of the other stuff has been finished and waiting for assembly.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

Picked this one up on Tuesday:


Picked this one up last month:


GP is gone, Ranger is going.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Zillon said:


> Picked this one up on Tuesday:
> 
> 
> Picked this one up last month:
> ...


:thumbup: x2


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

North Ohio Brewery'ing


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

cardoza said:


> I couldn't stand my C5 Z06, so I got rid of it for something else with a V8.


That's nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Taco_Bell (Dec 17, 2009)

QUIRKiT said:


> My Focus after it received the lows and my fathers pcar.


Pretty sure it makes me weird, but I'm far more interested in more pics of the Focus and it's new lows.  

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Chassis brace install.


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

Winter look at -20C.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

The Sage said:


> Fiance's new car. 2016 Land rover discovery Sport
> 
> 2016-01-08_06-19-54 by Teh Sage, on Flickr


Very nice. :thumbup: How do you like it? I'm curious about these. Does it drive good? Is it comfortable? I'd love to read your initial thoughts about it.


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

Linear performance springs installed. On 245/45 winters.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Boober said:


> I'm getting closer and closer to paint. I had to pause for a few months to finish my engine build. I'm hoping that this thing will be rolling by the end of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forget, did this start off as a base Sierra shell or a Merkur?


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

MKV Aaron said:


> Linear performance springs installed. On 245/45 winters.


Looks good Aaron!

We should line them up this week :laugh:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Boober said:


> .....Cossie project....



Can you point me in the direction of a build thread? PLEASE!!!!??? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

MKV Aaron said:


> Linear performance springs installed. On 245/45 winters.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Boober said:


> I'm getting closer and closer to paint. I had to pause for a few months to finish my engine build. I'm hoping that this thing will be rolling by the end of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see this finished 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Picked up another project, a 95 2 door XJ Cherokee. Might replace my current CRV as a DD, not sure yet.










Bought it from a guy who was doing a full SPL build so it's got brand new sound deadening floor to ceiling. Electric fan conversion and some other goodies. Runs nice and the AC even works and as a bonus, not a spec of rust on the floor!








I got it fairly cheap because he didn't feel like putting the interior back in to sell it. :laugh:









Both CRV's are mine, the one in the back is my DD and the other I got my for GF to drive.

Also still have my E30.


----------



## Boober (Nov 3, 2000)

VadGTI said:


> I forget, did this start off as a base Sierra shell or a Merkur?


It started life as an '86 Canadian market XR. Was in BaT a few years ago (the black one). I essentially got the whole car for less than the price of importing the drivetrain. The factory RS500 bits and factory Recaro seats were just throw-in's really.


----------



## Boober (Nov 3, 2000)

Sepp said:


> Can you point me in the direction of a build thread? PLEASE!!!!??? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I wish I had started one, I promise to get on it soon.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

2 TCL darlings, nice! I feel like I should know you. At a minimum based on your vehicles we've probably crossed paths. :beer:



B3passatBMX said:


> Picked up another project, a 95 2 door XJ Cherokee. Might replace my current CRV as a DD, not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

Buickboy92 said:


> Very nice. :thumbup: How do you like it? I'm curious about these. Does it drive good? Is it comfortable? I'd love to read your initial thoughts about it.


She mostly drives it now. i have put about 150 miles on it. it rides nice. i think its much nicer than the evoque even though they share the same platform. It is really nice to have the inControl app. i read alot negative things about the app. with the app i can start and set climate, unlock and lock and flash the lights and bbep the horn from anywhere. trunk space is nice. I though i wouldnt like not having a moon roof but the pano roof fits the bill for me. Also read some bad stuff about the 9 speed trans. So far its shifts nicely. no complaints so far from me or her.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

B3passatBMX said:


> Both CRV's are mine, the one in the back is my DD and the other I got my for GF to drive.


What does the one in the back have on it for suspension?


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Update on winter mode, wheel setup #2.

Nicely washed too


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

Pre FMIC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

As much as I bitched about this car I miss it already, and it held up pretty well.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

CaleDeRoo said:


> As much as I bitched about this car I miss it already, and it held up pretty well.


Take your welding mask off while driving lol. 

Everyone okay? Looks like quite a hard hit....


----------



## LaggaX (Nov 27, 2010)

This cute little car is my daily driver.


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Finally the daily driver is nearly finished 










Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

suzbndt said:


> Finally the daily driver is nearly finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What tint is that? Springs?

Charlestons look great!


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

35% h&r stage 2 eurodyne 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## WaHelios (May 23, 2003)

Boober said:


> I'm getting closer and closer to paint. I had to pause for a few months to finish my engine build. I'm hoping that this thing will be rolling by the end of the summer.


Freaking rad. Got a soft spot for Euro Fords. Picked up a non-sunroof '87 XR 3 months ago (needs a head gasket)...then the turbo in the Escort **** itself before I could tear into it, so that has to be fixed first. :facepalm:










The wheels are just rolled in front of the car in the pic, as I had to get ready to catch a plane the day I brought the car home. They have since been mounted up (no pics).


----------



## dawson.to.fresh.maddox (Mar 12, 2015)

'09 Volvo c30


----------



## stayclassymkvi (Feb 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

dawson.to.fresh.maddox said:


> '09 Volvo c30


I love it aside from the windshield banner nonsense


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

XwalkerX said:


> I love it aside from the windshield banner nonsense


same, but im not too sure about that blinder bar either. :beer:


----------



## dawson.to.fresh.maddox (Mar 12, 2015)

XwalkerX said:


> I love it aside from the windshield banner nonsense


Haha well I got paid to put it on there, so think what you want


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

welderdood said:


> Take your welding mask off while driving lol.
> 
> Everyone okay? Looks like quite a hard hit....


Yeah just a sore arm. I got hit head on at 45mph


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

My work in progress, the 240 wagon in the middle.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Tokyosmash said:


>


Not normally my cup of tea, but I dig this. A lot.


----------



## dubya r ex (Aug 11, 2009)

suzbndt said:


> 35% h&r stage 2 eurodyne
> 
> Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


What wheels are those? those arent oem right?


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Oem jetta gli wheels 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

dawson.to.fresh.maddox said:


> Haha well I got paid to put it on there, so think what you want


Trust me when I say not enough. :thumbup:


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

dawson.to.fresh.maddox said:


> '09 Volvo c30


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'm looking seriously at a Passion Red '08 R-Design myself. How do you like it?


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Winter daily......


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Trust me when I say not enough. :thumbup:


----------



## dawson.to.fresh.maddox (Mar 12, 2015)

Slipstream said:


> I'm looking seriously at a Passion Red '08 R-Design myself. How do you like it?


I love it so much. I wouldn't trade it for anything right now, I'm planning on keeping it forever and continuing to mod and buy another car as a daily driver


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

suzbndt said:


> Finally the daily driver is nearly finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finished doing what?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Vicelord said:


> Finished doing what?


That's mean and insensitive. I'd personally think twice before calling out even a good friend like that. And of course feel stupid after.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

dawson.to.fresh.maddox said:


> I love it so much. I wouldn't trade it for anything right now,* I'm planning on keeping it forever* and continuing to mod and buy another car as a daily driver


side track...

how many times have you all uttered these words...haha.

i think i am up to 8.


----------



## dawson.to.fresh.maddox (Mar 12, 2015)

jreed1337 said:


> side track...
> 
> how many times have you all uttered these words...haha.
> 
> i think i am up to 8.


At least 8


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> how many times have you all uttered these words...haha.



once with my 911...we broke up

edit: actually twice but I still have my panhead


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Finished with mods, what else. Is38, intercooler, koni dampners, and maybe ccw wheels then daily driver will be exactly how I visioned it when I purchased it. 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## merklitl (Sep 23, 2015)

suzbndt said:


> Finally the daily driver is nearly finished


Nice! I'm new to VW - what wheels are those?


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

just found a pic someone took of my truck at the pelican parts cars and coffee last weekend


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

My other car isn't a daily driver. 










Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_like_waffles (Jun 21, 2012)

The love child









The work beast 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRND[S] (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

suzbndt said:


> Finished with mods, what else. Is38, intercooler, koni dampners, and maybe ccw wheels then daily driver will be exactly how I visioned it when I purchased it.
> 
> Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


So you actually had a plan that hasn't changed? Man, when I think of what I want to do by the time I get half of it done I change my mind.


----------



## BugAudi (Jul 22, 2014)

My beautiful S4.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Only change I had was adding the is38 turbo. Everything else was planned before I ordered the car

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Needs bath.










The wife's car....I almost fell asleep taking this....


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Woodski said:


>


Everything is tits but those stickers. :thumbup:


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

All made by great friends.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Buck Russell said:


>


nicely done! 
static?


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

Fined said:


> nicely done!
> static?


Judging by his AV I would say no 

Agreed though, nice car.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Fined said:


> static?



Lol...


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Fined said:


> nicely done!
> static?


Air Lift Struts + Mgmt.

Thank you for the good words.



Tourenwagen said:


> Judging by his AV I would say no
> 
> Agreed though, nice car.


Correct, it is indeed bagged.

Thanks for the kind words.



ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Lol...


Lol, hi.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Buck Russell said:


> Air Lift Struts + Mgmt.
> 
> Thank you for the good words.
> 
> ...


Buck Russell is ghey....and not in a good way.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

You'reDrunk said:


> Buck Russell is ghey....and not in a good way.


Go to bed Larry, you're old.


----------



## VTVWGTi (May 24, 2015)

My GTI on a gloomy Vermont day:










The wife's Touareg after a 2 hour drive through a Maine blizzard. It was actually an easy drive with the Nokian winter tires on it. This car is a beast in the snow.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

VTVWGTi said:


> My GTI on a gloomy Vermont day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lineup. :thumbup:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

daily bitch that is soon being traded:










Ram 3500 is massive comparatively.


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

pdqgp said:


> Looks good Aaron!
> 
> We should line them up this week :laugh:


Sounds good. I get no traction but I'm game.



2ohgti said:


>


Thanks.

Snow LOL.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

MKV Aaron said:


> Sounds good. I get no traction but I'm game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

Did someone say... SNER?


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

DSC_0567 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hadn't washed her in over a month...plus some rain here in SoCal...yuck. Much deserved today:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Love Cactus :heart:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Wife's hot rod.


----------



## Pickleheadguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Lakeshore living


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

2015 GTI Autobahn on Vogtland springs.

Over 30000 km done, still love this car like the first day i got it.

Winter mode on Classic 17''

Untitled by Bruno Paul, on Flickr


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

our rice bucket.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

CactusAvant said:


>


Noice! :thumbup:


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Because Snow


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Woodski said:


>


This is freaking awesome. :thumbup::heart:


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

She's still clean and I was bored. A little behind the scenes...


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

CactusAvant said:


>


I've always loooooved flat fives (not fat fives ).


----------



## WinkleDinkle (Apr 7, 2011)

Beater:










Penis Extension:


----------



## BMPR324me (Feb 11, 2005)

n0rdicalex. said:


> daily bitch that is soon being traded:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always loved these!


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

helement2003 said:


> Hadn't washed her in over a month...plus some rain here in SoCal...yuck. Much deserved today:


Californians :laugh:

The daily


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

eiriksmil said:


> Californians :laugh:


By no means was she as dirty as yours!


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Recently just put on an M-Tech Replica Front Bumper and some LCI Look Tailights on my 2007 335i. :thumbup:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Hate away


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

cramerica said:


> Hate away


Findlay is an okay place and you're in the lines. What's up?


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Findlay is an okay place and you're in the lines. What's up?


Was prepared for brodozer flaming.


----------



## SlickShoes (Jun 24, 2000)




----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Took some pictures to put on Craigslist, this one's to draw people in:


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

Fresh clay bar and polish today


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

cramerica said:


> Hate away


The dirt has worn your muddin' tars away.


----------



## Tiny Voices (Apr 25, 2011)

cramerica said:


> Hate away


Even when new, what are those tires like in the rain on the highway?


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

His and Hers


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

cramerica said:


> Hate away


All I know is your not ghost towing and I don't see stacks, good in my book.:thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Last shot of it outside of the garage before #SUPERBLIZZARDOFUNGODLYPROPORTIONS2016


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

Beautiful. Air?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Punch Dub said:


> Beautiful. Air?


Thanks! And, yep!


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

Right at the start of the great DC blizzard. I dont think I can see it any longer at this point.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

I can't remember if I posted my mk7 yet... 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

VTECeateR said:


> I can't remember if I posted my mk7 yet...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=92429762&noquote=1


----------



## nix6speed (Jan 25, 2008)

cramerica said:


> Hate away


I like it. Especially the unintentional American flag appearing from the bed! :laugh:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Tiny Voices said:


> Even when new, what are those tires like in the rain on the highway?


A lot better than track day tires :laugh:

The only thing most ppl don't like about Mud Grapplers is the noise, I personally loved the sound of mine :thumbup:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Raek said:


> Last shot of it outside of the garage before #SUPERBLIZZARDOFUNGODLYPROPORTIONS2016


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

A couple of my daily from early this morning. 2007 Outback 5sp, 1" lift and larger all-terrains. First winter with it and it's great.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

VTECeateR said:


> I can't remember if I posted my mk7 yet...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Is that factory ride height? Looks good:thumbup:


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Is that factory ride height? Looks good:thumbup:


No, it has springs and spacers. Thanks.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PressEnter[] (Jan 9, 2016)

This


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

Those seats look good, are they a bitch to keep clean?


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

That creme/white is indeed very nice. I'm not sure I've the minerals to get something like that from all the worry over messing it up somehow. But looks tops.


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

Yesterday, at a winter rally cross.


----------



## PressEnter[] (Jan 9, 2016)

Vicelord said:


> Those seats look good, are they a bitch to keep clean?


Too soon to say. I just got it a couple of weeks ago. The leatherette wipes down pretty well in my experience, but I had a black interior on my previous car.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Tiny Voices said:


> Even when new, what are those tires like in the rain on the highway?


I wouldn't take this truck on the interstate in the rain. I like to avoid it even in dry conditions when I can.



bizybyker said:


> All I know is your not ghost towing and I don't see stacks, good in my book.:thumbup:


Gas.



nix6speed said:


> I like it. Especially the unintentional American flag appearing from the bed! :laugh:


'Merica.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Taco_Bell said:


> Pretty sure it makes me weird, but I'm far more interested in more pics of the Focus and it's new lows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm the owner and I think that makes you weird. 

It's nothing fancy though, just Eibach Pro-Kit, Garageline spacers, and a couple other little things.


----------



## 91B3DUB (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Taco_Bell (Dec 17, 2009)

QUIRKiT said:


> Yeah, I'm the owner and I think that makes you weird.
> It's nothing fancy though, just Eibach Pro-Kit, Garageline spacers, and a couple other little things.


Nice, the handling package wheels look great spaced out! 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

When she's somewhat clean:


IMG_9013 by Charles Strosnider, on Flickr

During snowmageddon 2016


3P0A7774 by Charles Strosnider, on Flickr

Should hopefully have some new pics with the R-Line front bumper and SRS-TEC widebody fenders installed once spring gets here. :beer:


----------



## BugAudi (Jul 22, 2014)

weezintrumpeteer said:


> Yesterday, at a winter rally cross.


Is that a clownshoe? 😍

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, I bought quite possibly the most un-enthusiast car ever. A 2013 Chevy Volt. Base model, 38k miles. Couldn't pass it up for refined commuter duty. Lifetime consumption is showing 139 mpg!

Real pictures to come soon of course, but here's the first and only shot of her!


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Picked this little guy up last night. 4.0 4wd with the rear locker 



















Plans are a mini bro dozer, 6" lift, full tint, color match the chrome, black 20x10s and 33s.


----------



## 2.0smurf (Sep 7, 2006)

2016 Civic LX


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Raek said:


> Thanks! And, yep!


Bagged M3? Noooooooo


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

weezintrumpeteer said:


> Yesterday, at a winter rally cross.


this is rad :beer:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## woofsburger (Aug 11, 2008)

Ross1013 said:


> Bagged M3? Noooooooo


Seriously... :banghead:

Let's all take a moment of silence in remembrance. :beer:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Ross1013 said:


> Bagged M3? Noooooooo





woofsburger said:


> Seriously... :banghead:
> 
> Let's all take a moment of silence in remembrance. :beer:


Don't get me wrong, I like bags on the right style car. This just looks bad. It genuinely looks better at the 'raised' ride height. Im sure thats an effect of wheels that aren't meant for stance. Its a drivers car not a parkers car, please take it out of the driveway and onto the parkway, you'll come around I promise.  :wave:


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Not a bagged M3. Hoping to manual swap it soon.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

pawa_k2001 said:


> *Not a bagged M3*. Hoping to manual swap it soon.


Thank the baby jee-sos.


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

WinkleDinkle said:


> Beater:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow. A food lion those went extinct in north florida like 10 years ago... i thought they went bankrupt.


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

Dear Weed-Whacker… I miss you.


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Not a bagged M3. Hoping to manual swap it soon.


Sill one of my favorite cars


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Not a bagged M3. Hoping to manual swap it soon.


Looks clean:thumbup: What's up with that rear bumper and quarter panel gap??


----------



## damirbasicsa (Jul 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

cramerica said:


> Not normally my cup of tea, but I dig this. A lot.


Thanks man, I truly do love this car, saved it from my garage as my house was burning to the ground last winter. Committed to keeping it for life. Big turbo coming soon. umpkin:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

-Daily/track rat harlequin

-300k mile 2.7 4wd 5spd tacoma


----------



## WinkleDinkle (Apr 7, 2011)

root beer said:


> -Daily/track rat harlequin


Do you race at Capitol? If so I have seen your car there before.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Looks clean:thumbup: What's up with that rear bumper and quarter panel gap??


Dammit, you will make me look everything over and adjust it now. Hopefully it's just the picture. :laugh:


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Looks clean:thumbup: What's up with that rear bumper and quarter panel gap??


That's what they all look like...just google "e46 m3" images


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

WinkleDinkle said:


> Do you race at Capitol? If so I have seen your car there before.


Yea man, that's me :thumbup:

Come say hi, i should be out a bunch this year.

-Tim


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ross1013 said:


> Bagged M3? Noooooooo





woofsburger said:


> Seriously... :banghead:
> 
> Let's all take a moment of silence in remembrance. :beer:





Atl-Atl said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like bags on the right style car. This just looks bad. It genuinely looks better at the 'raised' ride height. Im sure thats an effect of wheels that aren't meant for stance. Its a drivers car not a parkers car, please take it out of the driveway and onto the parkway, you'll come around I promise.  :wave:


I guess I forgot the "don't bag a performance car" memo. I guess I ruined my new golf R. Sorry not sorry.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

We had a sweet sunrise today... 










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

VTECeateR said:


> We had a sweet sunrise today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah, we did too. are you nearby?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like bags on the right style car. This just looks bad. It genuinely looks better at the 'raised' ride height. Im sure thats an effect of wheels that aren't meant for stance. Its a drivers car not a parkers car, please take it out of the driveway and onto the parkway, you'll come around I promise.  :wave:


Haha...I drive the hell out of it. When it's nice out. And, the aired out height is only because the system is calibrated to the OEM wheels. They sit in the fender quite a bit, so while the next set of wheels are being built, it's staying like that (no point in calibrating to stock, then the previous wheels, then new ones). I like how it looks aired out for now, though...stored in the garage for winter.

The next set of wheels are going to sit flush and not tuck....promise.

It's not a shoddy set up that doesn't take handling and drivability into question. It drives just as good as OEM, and actually really makes sense when trying to get from Long Island to anywhere else in the country. I was previously on KW coils, and even though I wasn't maxed out...it was a nightmare. The Cross Bronx is a horrible place, as some of you may know.

Here's my previous set up on the coils. While it looked amazing and handled great, after cracking a lip on the Goethal's bridge, it was either stay on Long Island or go back to stock.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

*Current Fleet*

Current Fleet


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I love the headlights on those! Haha, 10 years from now, they're going to meet up with the A-pillar.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

root beer said:


> -Daily/track rat harlequin


Good to see another Harlequin be used. I beat the ever-living-dog-**** out of mine and people gave me crap for beating on a "collector's car". Ironic since it was the first one w/ a VR6 in it.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Crap picture, but this '72 is back in the stable.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

Bought this a while back to take over daily duties from the ailing '90 diesel. 





Need to get rid of the stock wheels and headlights. Other than that, great car.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

t_white said:


> I guess I forgot the "don't bag a performance car" memo. I guess I ruined my new golf R. Sorry not sorry.


It's all good. These type of things get those type of reactions. I just look at it as my car, my money. Haha. It's 100% reversible, and it's fun as hell. A car is a car is a car. 

Here's my controller set up, btw:


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Pennywise said:


>


nice pick up! Surprised no ones commented on it yet though. How you liking it so far? I keep looking at these, with the manual I think they have real potential. Daily duties and when the battery fails give Hassport a call


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Currently charging. Get it?


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

Potato camera updated pics:

As they looked all waxed up and prepped for winter:







The R32 has a cover over it currently. 

How the GLI loks today in all its gross glory (I added some Tiguan wheel caps the clean up the look of the winter steelies):


----------



## gatorb8 (Feb 16, 2006)

Visiting Watkins Glen this past summer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

vwlifer27 said:


> Potato camera updated pics:
> 
> As they looked all waxed up and prepped for winter:


Nice fleet! I guess if one breaks down you have two others to pick from. The garage with the R32 is cool too.


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

BeBop! said:


> Nice fleet! I guess if one breaks down you have two others to pick from. The garage with the R32 is cool too.


Thanks! Yes, the garage with the r is pretty awesome. It's a 3 car garage, the stall with the r32 is a giant tandem off the back of a normal 2 car. As soon as I drywall the front garage, it will pretty much be a dream garage. 

The giant MK7 mural in the back really ties it together. 

The white gti is my wife's car, but yes. It's nice to have choices.  the wife wants another hatch to put in the garage. . Either a TT or an Abarth.


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

What is hard parking?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

KlokWerk said:


> What is hard parking?


It's just stopping in there well being hard, you know...not thrusting


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Sun was out and temps warmed up so I was able to give her a quick rinseless wash and remove the salt from last week.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

^looking good. Those tires look like they're ready to tear up some snow.


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

helement2003 said:


> She's still clean and I was bored. A little behind the scenes...


I went to hit the like button as if this was Instagram. Anywho - 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

The warm weather makes me want to take a trip out there today.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

^ Beautiful car. :thumbup:


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

anticon84 said:


> I went to hit the like button as if this was Instagram. Anywho -
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! Thank you.


----------



## Dodeejeroo (Jan 31, 2016)

"Goldie", 1970 Camaro Sport Coupe. 350 w/ MSD Atomic FI, Richmond 5-speed, other goodies.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

just finished the suspension and wheel build on my e24


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Morio said:


> just finished the suspension and wheel build on my e24


Pole barn or car? Who gets more of my love? Gorgeous paint on the Bimmer. :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Pole barn or car? Who gets more of my love? Gorgeous paint on the Bimmer. :thumbup:


thanks!:beer: Our shop/home build is on garagejournal:beer:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Pole barn or car? Who gets more of my love? Gorgeous paint on the Bimmer. :thumbup:


I was just overwhelmed by the fact that it looks sunny and warm 

Gorgeous car and shop


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

MK5golf said:


> nice pick up! Surprised no ones commented on it yet though. How you liking it so far? I keep looking at these, with the manual I think they have real potential. Daily duties and when the battery fails give Hassport a call


Thanks! I've put on about 1,500 miles on it, and so far, I love it. It's the right car for me (a street parking, city dweller). It's a 6spd manual. I've taken it to the mountains for a quick spin and it's definitely got good bones. The car only weighs about 2,600lbs. It would benefit greatly from a better set of tires.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

jreed1337 said:


> yah, we did too. are you nearby?


I don't know. I live in Concord, CA 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Morio said:


> just finished the suspension and wheel build on my e24


Nice Morio! I read a bit through your GJ thread. The house looks great and your collection is pretty awesome! A bit different from when you were in SC huh?


----------



## duganc1717 (Mar 6, 2003)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

leitmotif said:


> Nice Morio! I read a bit through your GJ thread. The house looks great and your collection is pretty awesome! A bit different from when you were in SC huh?


Hey man!! thanks we are very happy with our place!! It suits us so much better than our last place!


----------



## mr_mbuna (Jan 1, 2002)

Just picked this up yesterday: 2012 BMW X5 xDrive50i. 4.4L twin-turbo V8 with 400 HP.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

My car and my 9yr old acting silly as she was happy to be picking up a new iPad Mini.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ Where at in Ohio?


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Helga










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

cramerica said:


> ^ Where at in Ohio?


Columbus-ish I believe. :thumbup:


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

Switched it up recently...

Miata + e36 to ls400 + 951.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

pdqgp said:


> Sun was out and temps warmed up so I was able to give her a quick rinseless wash and remove the salt from last week.


Looks nice. :thumbup:










My tires are losing tread at an alarming rate... come on already, next Continental rebate!


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

admiralbabar said:


> Switched it up recently...
> 
> Miata + e36 to ls400 + 951.


I'm pretty sure you don't like white cars... :laugh:


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Newest addition to our "stable", my girlfriend's new (to us) 2013 Focus.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

pulled this out of a field last week...


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> pulled this *out of a field* last week...


Did you check with 1985jetta first or just snag-n-go? opcorn:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

leitmotif said:


> Newest addition to our "stable", my girlfriend's new (to us) 2013 Focus.


God dammit, I need a normal sized house with a 3 car garage.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> pulled this out of a field last week...






Accidental L8 apex said:


> Did you check with 1985jetta first or just snag-n-go? opcorn:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> pulled this out of a field last week...


looks like my first car :laugh:


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

On Godspeed coils. Took it for a drive the other day when the sun was out.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

KlokWerk said:


> On Godspeed coils. Took it for a drive the other day when the sun was out.


FTG turbos too?


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> God dammit, I need a normal sized house with a 3 car garage.


 They're pretty common out here and I grew up with one. It was odd to me when I built a house in Texas that they mostly only offered 2 car garages.



KlokWerk said:


> On Godspeed coils. Took it for a drive the other day when the sun was out.


Looks great!


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Any more photos of the 964? Colour looks awesome.


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

westopher said:


> Any more photos of the 964? Colour looks awesome.


Thanks! Color is called Linen Grey. 

With the weather being what it is, I don't have a lot of good outdoor pictures of the car. 
When I'm out and about driving, I'm having fun driving. It's only when I've gotten home and putting it into the garage do I stop and think to myself "CRAP, forgot to take pictures again!" 

Here's the only other good one I've got.










It's just too so fun to drive it!


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I thought it was linen! Amazing!
Definitely one of my favourites I've seen in here for a long time. I really missed the boat on a 964.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

cramerica said:


> ^ Where at in Ohio?





Accidental L8 apex said:


> Columbus-ish I believe. :thumbup:


Yep. NW Columbus/Dublin area.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

KlokWerk said:


> Thanks! Color is called Linen Grey.
> 
> With the weather being what it is, I don't have a lot of good outdoor pictures of the car.
> When I'm out and about driving, I'm having fun driving. It's only when I've gotten home and putting it into the garage do I stop and think to myself "CRAP, forgot to take pictures again!"
> ...


Beautiful car!


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

pdqgp said:


> Yep. NW Columbus/Dublin area.


Nice. Beautiful S4. :thumbup:


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

leitmotif said:


> I'm pretty sure you don't like white cars... :laugh:


I had zero intentions of finding matching white cars...it just kind of happened that way. My miata was white also and I had a e28 535 parts car....white. Oh yeah, my girl's car....white. I've never had white cars up until about a year and a half ago...strange umpkin:


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

cramerica said:


> Nice. Beautiful S4. :thumbup:


Thanks! If you're ever up to the drive, perhaps in the warmer weather days, Columbus Cars and Coffee meets every Saturday at Cup-O-Joe in Lennox off 315 south. Come on our if you've not already!


----------



## Deutschland84 (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's most of my fleet.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Nothing special


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Couple updates from when I bought it last week. Wheels, tires, tint. Gets lifted monday, couldn't wait had to throw the wheels on


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

That's a lot of wheel on that truck. I would probably go with 1" smaller :thumbup: Is it stick?


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

leitmotif said:


> Newest addition to our "stable", my girlfriend's new (to us) 2013 Focus.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


>


Nice! Specs? Or build thread?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> That's a lot of wheel on that truck. I would probably go with 1" smaller :thumbup: Is it stick?


I was going for the big wheels look  It's an auto but to be honest I'm not a huge fan of shifting constantly in a daily. It's got the 4.0 v6 4wd with the locking diff. It's actually pretty fun to drive coming from a 5.3 4wd silverado.

This is the fun toy with the manual


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> Nice! Specs? Or build thread?


2013 TTRS APR Stage 2 full bolt ons 
H&R Race Springs on top of OEM Mag Ride



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

ADargetnI said:


> Couple updates from when I bought it last week. Wheels, tires, tint. Gets lifted monday, couldn't wait had to throw the wheels on


I think it looks frickin sweet not lifted. I'm not much of an extreme off-road truck guy I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Seven cars jammed into the driveway. Would be a great picture if I aired up the MG's front tire first.










Added an OEM rear spoiler to the '08 recently. I think it adds a lot to the back of the car.


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

Out enjoying the beautiful SoCal weather (72 degrees not a cloud in sight)


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

My latest purchase:

1971 Karmann Ghia 1600











www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## Mafdark (Jun 28, 2011)

This is my daily. Will be up for sale soon though, as I need to get into something AWD for Vermont roads.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Untitled by mk6_gti


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Mafdark said:


> This is my daily. Will be up for sale soon though, as I need to get into something AWD for Vermont roads.


Noooooo! Get the skinniest snow tires on a crap set of wheels that will fit. I made it through last year's blizzard in Ohio doing the same and never had anything close to an, "Oh shat!" moment and had no issues letting the wife drive the car in all conditions. 300lb/ft at 2k rpm and nary a bother. :thumbup: /e36 4-door M-fan here :wave:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

LS 4.8 swapped S10 and the Blazer behind it.










Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Aonarch said:


>


Looks sound but a bit of lowering would hurt. 

Wheel and tire specs?
5x115 or is it possible to run 114.3 on these?


----------



## Mafdark (Jun 28, 2011)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Noooooo! Get the skinniest snow tires on a crap set of wheels that will fit. I made it through last year's blizzard in Ohio doing the same and never had anything close to an, "Oh shat!" moment and had no issues letting the wife drive the car in all conditions. 300lb/ft at 2k rpm and nary a bother. :thumbup: /e36 4-door M-fan here :wave:




I'm with you. I've never had any issues with blizzaks but most people around here think I'm crazy. For some reason I think the new car won't help that opinion.... 










I'll do a proper shoot with the "Axis powers" when I get her cleaned and tuned up.


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

Mafdark said:


> I'll do a proper shoot with the "Axis powers" when I get her cleaned and tuned up.


R32?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Tommietank said:


> R32?


Hyundai, duh. 

Seriously though, great teaser post.


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)

Spring cant come soon enough.


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

I own far to many cars. Here are a few, not pictured are the 1988? 5000turbo, 1969 jeep, 1968 bug, and a 1996 gti vr6


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

got around to putting the front plate on


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

cant really say i'm all that into Hondas, but thats pretty awesome man. :thumbup:

my buddy has those wheels on his integra. they're special for some reason aren't they?


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

jreed1337 said:


> cant really say i'm all that into Hondas, but thats pretty awesome man. :thumbup:
> 
> my buddy has those wheels on his integra. they're special for some reason aren't they?


Mugen CF48's. IIRC, very rare in black and with black center caps. :thumbup:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Pennywise said:


>


Why no JDM SiR front end? Still looks great :thumbup:.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Ender_ said:


> Spring cant come soon enough.


Spring?
We have not seen winter yet. 
We have more days in the 80s than temps below freezing this winter.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> cant really say i'm all that into Hondas, but thats pretty awesome man. :thumbup:
> 
> my buddy has those wheels on his integra. they're special for some reason aren't they?





helement2003 said:


> Mugen CF48's. IIRC, very rare in black and with black center caps. :thumbup:


Yeah -- they're pretty rare. I'm eyeballing a set of Mugen NR10's right now since they're my 'white whale' wheels. These CF48's were on a 1G Integra when I bought them:













VadGTI said:


> Why no JDM SiR front end? Still looks great :thumbup:.


I like the USDM front better, but I'm always open to it.


----------



## Rye Toast (Dec 22, 2011)

My 85 c10 Silverado


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

My weekend toy.


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

t_white said:


> My weekend toy.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Posted in my thread but also felt I should update here. 

New DD 2007 E63 with 34k miles.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Turbo Benzina! said:


> Looks sound but a bit of lowering would hurt.
> 
> Wheel and tire specs?
> 5x115 or is it possible to run 114.3 on these?


5x114 8.5s 9.5s 

245s and 275s.

Lowering end of this month when I get time.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

New car time.

2016 GTI 6MT SE w/ Performance Package, Lighting Package and DCC


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Got the lift on!



















And one with my 46 and before the lift.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

threw giant tires on the are's and test fitted them. gonna need smaller tires and slightly narrower adapters and ill be $


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Woodski said:


> threw giant tires on the are's and test fitted them. gonna need smaller tires and slightly narrower adapters and ill be $


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> 5x114 8.5s 9.5s
> 
> 245s and 275s.
> 
> Lowering end of this month when I get time.


Thanks.

Stock wheel bolts? Any issues?
I find the 0.7mm PCD difference to be within a reasonable 'tolerance' but internets tell me serious death will occur with 5x114.3! :wave:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

ADargetnI said:


>


Both :thumbup:


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

RVAE34 said:


> Posted in my thread but also felt I should update here.
> 
> New DD 2007 E63 with 34k miles.



WOW! VERY nice pickup! Love that body style.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Took the 46 for a drive. Man driving this thing puts a smile on my face everytime


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

stole a rad hose off the 75. am i the only one who frequently forgets they own certain vehicles :screwy: 

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

On its way out the door but I don't have any good photo of its replacement yet.


----------



## Greefus (May 27, 2012)

16 FRS & 09 GTI









15 SR400


----------



## callmedoc (Aug 4, 2004)

Some Top Up shots for the winter of the 650 whp Vert'...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

freedo84gti said:


> am i the only one who frequently forgets they own certain vehicles :screwy:


You're just like David Freiburger.


----------



## PolishSasquatch (May 8, 2008)

some very nice rides in this thread! Really digging that E63 posted earlier. 

Summer cruiser: 2000 LS400 Platinum. 
Red suede interior, hydrodipped plastic accents, color matched exterior, RCA, megan control arms, bags, LS460 front bumper, wald side skirts, FX45 projectors, rear bumper extended 4", resonator delete. 2x12" stereo integrity woofers, JL amps, pioneer DVD head unit. 



First car and currently under the knife: 1993 Ford Mustang Lx Coupe
mod list for new build:
2006 5.3 LS, twin gt35 turbos, T56, twin disc clutch, 04 cobra IRS, MM tubular front suspension, bilstein coilovers, 04 cobra rack and spindles, gt500 brakes, enjeir rs05rr wheels, pocket flares, cage.

How it was for 5 years:


photoshop of the planned look



1991 F350. Was 2wd 7.3 auto NA. Put the body on an 06 4x4 chassis, S366 turbo,3" downpipe 4" diamond eye louvered muffler, 6.0 intercooler, studded, ZF5, divorced NP205, excursion fuel tank, flatbed. will be getting eaton true trac diffs front and rear.

before



after











And wife and I have an 09 blue jetta TDI as our reliable car


----------



## fantomfabricator (Mar 21, 2010)

My "new" ride. 1976 Triumph Spitfire 1500, 56k miles.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

washed his and hers. figured it was a good time for a family photo.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

jreed1337 said:


> washed his and hers. figured it was a good time for a family photo.


Is that a two-stroke Supermoto? I plan on having the same within a year or two with the original dirt-set on standby. :thumbup:

I've been known to bleed lime-green, so you have my attention. opcorn:


----------



## BugAudi (Jul 22, 2014)

I already posted once, but now they're clean and side by side on this rainy afternoon. My 16v and my S4.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Is that a two-stroke Supermoto? I plan on having the same within a year or two with the original dirt-set on standby. :thumbup:
> 
> I've been known to bleed lime-green, so you have my attention. opcorn:


I think the KLX is 4 stroke. Isn't it just a DR-Z rebadge?


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Is that a two-stroke Supermoto? I plan on having the same within a year or two with the original dirt-set on standby. :thumbup:
> 
> I've been known to bleed lime-green, so you have my attention. opcorn:


That, and does that house have two garages?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Is that a two-stroke Supermoto? I plan on having the same within a year or two with the original dirt-set on standby. :thumbup:
> 
> I've been known to bleed lime-green, so you have my attention. opcorn:


it's just a Suzuki DRZ400. i re-laced the factory hubs to 17 inch wheels, only the DRZ came factory in SM trim. For some reason they released it as a Kawasaki KLX400 for a couple years. It's funny, I often get asked how I got my hands on a street legal Kawasaki super moto. Just a dizzer in green skin.



MK5golf said:


> I think the KLX is 4 stroke. Isn't it just a DR-Z rebadge?


identical in every way except the color and brand.



Ross1013 said:


> That, and does that house have two garages?


it's just a 2 car garage with a split and separate doors.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> it's just a 2 car garage with a split and separate doors.


Ah OK. Maybe it's just the perspective in the photo but it looks like both of the garages could be attached to either side of the house.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ross1013 said:


> Ah OK. Maybe it's just the perspective in the photo but it looks like both of the garages could be attached to either side of the house.


ah, i see what you are saying. the door on the far right is my neighbors house. the fence in between is the property split.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Turbo Benzina! said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Stock wheel bolts? Any issues?
> I find the 0.7mm PCD difference to be within a reasonable 'tolerance' but internets tell me serious death will occur with 5x114.3! :wave:












I'm a wheel salesman and I can firmly tell you 115 and 114.3 are totally fine. Aftermarket wheels, so no I am running conical lugs. 

I lowered it last week.


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

Latest one taken after a ride around the lake today.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

jreed1337 said:


> washed his and hers. figured it was a good time for a family photo.


i did the same thing this weekend. 

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

Bought this Jetta with a blown turbo. Dealer maintained from day 1. Customer went to get a new one.

82000 km (51000 miles) 

2.0t fsi 6 speed with man pedal


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

2014 GLI Edition 30. Probably my favorite car I've owned aside from my Shelby. Just a fantastic blend of fun and practicality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

turboed vw said:


> Bought this Jetta with a blown turbo. Dealer maintained from day 1. Customer went to get a new one.
> 
> 82000 km (51000 miles)
> 
> 2.0t fsi 6 speed with man pedal


I see you are in Quebec too. Go to a dealer and file a warranty claim for the rust. I had worse just suddenly develop at the same spot on my mk5 and got the area repainted for free :thumbup:


----------



## SimplyBao (Apr 8, 2003)

Terrible potato phone pictures. New wheels and tires just put on yesterday.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

razorbacks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

MK5golf said:


> I see you are in Quebec too. Go to a dealer and file a warranty claim for the rust. I had worse just suddenly develop at the same spot on my mk5 and got the area repainted for free :thumbup:


I thought only Mazdas rusted? :thumbup:


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

nyexx said:


> I thought only Mazdas rusted? :thumbup:


Good luck getting a rust repair 100% covered by corporate for a 7 year old Mazda. If they did the company would go bankrupt :laugh:


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

MK5golf said:


> I see you are in Quebec too. Go to a dealer and file a warranty claim for the rust. I had worse just suddenly develop at the same spot on my mk5 and got the area repainted for free :thumbup:


I work in a vw dealer, thank you though lol


----------



## rnp614 (Aug 10, 2005)

What kinds of wheels on that ATS?


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

MK5golf said:


> Good luck getting a rust repair 100% covered by corporate for a 7 year old Mazda. If they did the company would go bankrupt :laugh:


That's ok because my 7 year Mazda has no rust.


----------



## Calcvictim (Aug 16, 2011)

Had the rollbar installed today, can't do HPDEs without one.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Untitled by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

At the Tail of the Dragon.


----------



## Boober (Nov 3, 2000)

No progress on my cossie clone body to really speak of but I'm getting very close to finishing my YB rebuild. I decided to go for an upgraded "Hart style" intake plenum so that has delayed completion a bit but it should be ready to finally go back in the car this week. Then the fun begins.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Painted my headlight housings gunmetal and had the grill and trim wrapped in matte gunmetal vinyl. Then today, swapped the emblem out for a flat one and painted in grey as well.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


>


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## SimplyBao (Apr 8, 2003)

More potato phone pictures using my mad phone editing skills!!!! LOL.


----------



## jasperhallo (Feb 28, 2016)

I dont own a car but I drive my mothers Corsa or my grandma's Tiguan. 
My Grandma wants to buy a new Golf, the Tiguan is now 7 years old and they've never owned a car that long.


----------



## WaHelios (May 23, 2003)

Boober said:


> No progress on my cossie clone body to really speak of but I'm getting very close to finishing my YB rebuild. I decided to go for an upgraded "Hart style" intake plenum so that has delayed completion a bit but it should be ready to finally go back in the car this week. Then the fun begins.


Very nice, that engine is a work of art. I love the valve cover styling of the early BT YBs over the later ones. 

Your turbo is in much better condition than mine. :facepalm: 


I hope to finish getting that thing pulled so I can have it sent off and rebuilt in the next few weeks. Need to get the beast back on the road. Then I can get started w/ the head gasket on the XR.


----------



## davey jones ny (Feb 5, 2010)

MK7 Golf R.. DCC, 6mt.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

davey jones ny said:


> MK7 Golf R.. DCC, 6mt.


Cleanest bathrooms.


----------



## davey jones ny (Feb 5, 2010)

leitmotif said:


> Cleanest bathrooms.


I wouldn't poop anywhere else on a TX road trip.


----------



## chava0903 (Apr 20, 2014)

Come take a **** over here in idaho

Das auto 
07 Passat wagon 3.6


----------



## nolan.chettiar (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)

Picked her up Friday night:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

The previous owner didn't do much for the paint, though it was relatively low in micro swirls, etc. Not under my roof! She's all like glass now.

After a clay bar and full machine wax....


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

My new car: 

2013 Audi R8 5.2 V10 Spyder S-Tronic











www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice weather + boredom = plasti-dipped roll hoops. They're originally silver but I wanted to make them a little less noticeable. I like the new look.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

trrrrRRRRruck


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

As of today...

FB_IMG_1457724827130 by Ronny Walters, on Flickr


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

R-Dubya said:


> As of today...
> 
> E36












Is the Z06 yours too??


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

R-Dubya said:


> As of today...


And nice looking C5 vette - is that yours too?


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Is the Z06 yours too??





NotFast said:


> And nice looking C5 vette - is that yours too?


I wish lol. It's my buddy's car, he's the one I bought the M3 from.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

My brodozer after I picked my important wheeled objects up. Pulled the tool box and fork mounts off after, picking up a matching Leer topper tomorrow. So stoked to keep my bikes inside and for camping!


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

strettyend said:


> Picked her up Friday night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!!!  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice to see some Corvette owners here 

2001 C5... supercharged, 600hp





1986 Pontiac Fiero... 3800SC swap, 5spd swap, about 300hp





My 08 GTI is my daily.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

SirHenri said:


> My new car:
> 
> 2013 Audi R8 5.2 V10 Spyder S-Tronic
> 
> ...




YAAAAAAAS:heart:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Dragged the car out of the garage...first time seeing daylight since November.


----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)

SirHenri said:


> My new car:
> 
> 2013 Audi R8 5.2 V10 Spyder S-Tronic
> 
> ...


Beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

Winter shoes:


----------



## AtlsNBP (Dec 21, 2014)

Before
DSC_0677 by North North TL, on Flickr

Now
DSC_2443 by kevon kevon, on Flickr


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

doublec4 said:


> 1986 Pontiac Fiero... 3800SC swap, 5spd swap, about 300hp


I see you've got an IMSA spoiler too :thumbup:


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

This was the morning I took it to the body shop. You can't tell in the pic, but there's $1800 in damage to the front of the car from driving over a parking curb a few weeks ago. The chrome grill surround is being replaced with black.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Sepp said:


> Dragged the car out of the garage...first time seeing daylight since November.


****ing spectacular!
I got a shot with the cherry blossoms last week as well.
DSC_0604 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

nice shot!
nice car!


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

That last page...wow. Lots of stuff I like.

TTRS, R8 in one of my favorite colors, TL-S, M3s, EVO, and that Fiero!!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Ross1013 said:


> That last page...wow. Lots of stuff I like.
> 
> TTRS, R8 in one of my favorite colors, TL-S, M3s, EVO, CRV, and that Fiero!!


Fixed.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Metallitubby said:


> Fixed.


I like the CR-V but can't get down with stingers on street cars. 

You're still the ****ing man, though :heart:


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Sold the Volk Racing wheels last year(someone made me some pretty ridiculously attractive offer), got these for DD use now. 
With the weather being so warm in SE Michigan just decided to throw the summer wheels back on last Friday.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

My Speed6 & Merc


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

The cherry blossom BMW photos on the previous page are great! :thumbup:

A quick shot of my Mk2 TT VR6:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Ross1013 said:


> I like the CR-V but can't get down with stingers on street cars.


You really need to see it in person to take it in in all it's grandeur. You'll understand the stinger a LOT more (i.e it's super-tough attachment  )


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Soon...


----------



## 2016 GTI (Oct 6, 2015)

My 911 weekend toy and my daily 2016 GTI w/ PP










:heart: them both


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

patrickvr6 said:


> Soon...


Ugh, I really hope not. That car deserves better.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

Ross1013 said:


> Ugh, I really hope not. That car deserves better.


Man, you two... I must have missed it, but what caused this lovers' quarrel?

To stay on topic... two cars in one picture, plus my pink wash bucket:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Finally got a chance to wash it since the beginning of winter, before taking it to Cars & Coffee last Saturday:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Ross1013 said:


> Ugh, I really hope not. That car deserves better.


I think your Civic got exactly what it deserves.



Samson said:


> Man, you two... I must have missed it, but what caused this lovers' quarrel?


Ross is a jealous little man. That about sums it up.

Nice bucket.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

patrickvr6 said:


> I think your Civic got exactly what it deserves.


You mean an owner who could actually afford it? Yeah, you're 100% right.

Hopefully you'll be able to take some good pics of the M5 before you smash it into something or blow a piston through the hood.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

I'll be picking it up next Friday.

M5 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Daily:


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

That 740 is clean as hell. love those cars


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

Posting this here since I posted it in OT. Might as well add to my post count. :laugh:


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

'63


----------



## Datsun40146 (Aug 20, 2007)

Out with the old....









In with the new!


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Picked up the car from the body shop today. Front end looks much better with the black grill vs the chrome one. I was supposed to pick up a set of 18x9.5 sbc rpf1's a few weeks ago, but the guy flaked the morning I was supposed to pick them up. I like the oem wheels a lot, I'm thinking about maybe spacers for now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

Stop after a drive around the lake.










cloudy day, dirty car...perfect.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

KlokWerk said:


> Stop after a drive around the lake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so what made you choose a C4 over a C2? ive driven both type and just want to hear your opinion.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

freedo84gti said:


> so what made you choose a C4 over a C2? ive driven both type and just want to hear your opinion.


I think at this point people buy the 964 in their price range in the condition they can get. I know I'd prefer a c2 but I'd take the best I could get in my max budget.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

freedo84gti said:


> so what made you choose a C4 over a C2? ive driven both type and just want to hear your opinion.


Spokane=copious rain=AWD=profit??


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

I love my Evo but I have to admit, this car is pretty nice. Got it for my wife for our anniversary. 2016 IS350 F Sport. I wanted the red interior but they didn't have it with the ultrasonic blue.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Spokane=*copious rain*=AWD=profit??


:sly:


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

MKV Aaron said:


>



Wheels and drop look great Aaron!


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

*Shined up for Spring:*



*
Random Cell Shot while at lunch this week.*


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

freedo84gti said:


> so what made you choose a C4 over a C2? ive driven both type and just want to hear your opinion.


I've always wanted a C4 because I plan to drive the car year round. Even though we don't get a ton of rain in Spokane, we do get plenty of snow. Just not so much this year. 
So, the extra weight of the all wheel drive system in the 964 C4 is hardly noticed. Specially when measuring it against other Porsches in the middle of January. Considering I never see other non SUV Porsches on the road between October and March! :laugh:

A lot has been said about peoples contrivances over the whole C2/C4 debate, so I won't even start that discussion here.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

jreed1337 said:


> :sly:


When a Mid-Westerner sees "WA", we think Seattle. When we think Seattle, we think non-stop rain. We're a simple folk.


----------



## pm22071985* (Sep 20, 2009)

4.0 AX-15 ZJ


----------



## Syndicate (Aug 16, 2002)

pdqgp said:


> *Shined up for Spring:*
> 
> 
> [/URL]


...nice work there :thumbup:


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

pm22071985* said:


> 4.0 AX-15 ZJ



That is effing mint. :thumbup:

I miss my XJ everyday.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

pm22071985* said:


> 4.0 AX-15 ZJ


Wow that's clean Swapped?


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Does it have to be a current car? 

Well, here is a car I bought off my Grandpa when I was 17.  He was a master mechanic and this thing was optioned out for a Malibu. The factory two tone paint and rear antenna was cool, you could order cars back then with just about any single option you wanted.

In the three years I owned this car I had people all the time asking if I wanted to sell it.  It's like by the mid 70s people could see what was happening to the Detroit car scene ( which was crashing and burning ) and anything from the 60s was gold. All these pictures are the original paint ... it stayed nice for 30+ years ( some weather checking on close inspection ). I sold it to the right guy, he really took great care of the car and I got to drive it again around the mid 2000s  ... then he got divorced and his bonehead wife got the car. :facepalm:


----------



## pm22071985* (Sep 20, 2009)

nopal 6.0 said:


> That is effing mint. :thumbup:
> 
> I miss my XJ everyday.


Thanks



88c900t said:


> Wow that's clean Swapped?


Not swapped. One of the few to drive off the assembly line with this configuration in 1994.

Never could find original production numbers but manual transmission ZJs are few and far between in my experience.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

KlokWerk said:


> I've always wanted a C4 because I plan to drive the car year round. Even though we don't get a ton of rain in Spokane, we do get plenty of snow. Just not so much this year.
> So, the extra weight of the all wheel drive system in the 964 C4 is hardly noticed. Specially when measuring it against other Porsches in the middle of January. Considering I never see other non SUV Porsches on the road between October and March! :laugh:
> 
> A lot has been said about peoples contrivances over the whole C2/C4 debate, so I won't even start that discussion here.


i figured it be money or because of driving in the snow. they are great in the snow. my boss drove ours home once in 5" of snow going up and down hills at 8 degree gradients with twist and turns. ours also had 250k on it


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

pm22071985* said:


> 4.0 AX-15 ZJ


Holy EFFIN rare batman! :thumbup:


----------



## pm22071985* (Sep 20, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> Holy EFFIN rare batman! :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

pm22071985* said:


> 4.0 AX-15 ZJ


Wait, so the options are stock? Looks like a Limited! 

Holy crap you broke TCL.


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

Isn't he the guy who had that awesome Commache a few pages back?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow. No clue you could get a ZJ with the 5 speed from the factory. In fact, I've never seen an S10 blazer (94-05) equipped with the 5 speed, even though they were available.


----------



## pm22071985* (Sep 20, 2009)

MAGICGTI said:


> Wait, so the options are stock? Looks like a Limited!
> 
> Holy crap you broke TCL.


I purchased it in far rougher condition than your 850 




nyexx said:


> Isn't he the guy who had that awesome Commache a few pages back?


:beer:

Yes. Thanks for the compliment. Pics were taken in the same spot on the driveway.



88c900t said:


> Wow. No clue you could get a ZJ with the 5 speed from the factory. In fact, I've never seen an S10 blazer (94-05) equipped with the 5 speed, even though they were available.


I've seen 2 in my life


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Nice S2K. What part of Korea is that?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Here's the wife's car.

Bought it like this:




It's now looking like this:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Raek said:


> Bought it like this:


Did the PO use a brush or paint it outside during a windstorm? :facepalm:

At least your work looks good now. :thumbup:


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

The replacement for the GP. Work in progress.

Gets coilovers, bigger brakes, and some more fun stuff soon.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Did the PO use a brush or paint it outside during a windstorm? :facepalm:
> 
> At least your work looks good now. :thumbup:


I have painted cars with a paint brush and also outside in the wind. None of them have turned out that bad. :laugh:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Racecar and the daily.

:beer::beer:


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2000)

Got myself a replica German number plate to match the one in VW's press photos:


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

Ross1013 said:


> Nice S2K. What part of Korea is that?


The part that only gets visited a few times a year  It spends most of its' time in a garage unfortunately.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

dmc said:


> Got myself a replica German number plate to match the one in VW's press photos:


I like your idea, and nice photo. :beer:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Did the PO use a brush or paint it outside during a windstorm? :facepalm:
> 
> At least your work looks good now. :thumbup:


Thanks...haha. 


PO used a rattle can. Not sure of the climate, but they painted over the pinstripe and stickers. Quality workmanship.


They also pulled the fenders w/ what appears to be pliers :banged:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

At Sonoma this past weekend. I'm embarrassed that I have a bacon fender


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Finished the Scirocco 8V Turbo engine bay finally. Few more tweeks and she is ready for some spring/summer hauls.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Stangy said:


> Finished the Scirocco 8V Turbo engine bay finally. Few more tweeks and she is ready for some spring/summer hauls.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Pineapplegti ! said:


>


Oh hi :thumbup:


----------



## BoostedSwede (Jan 8, 2012)

Did something I should have done a long time ago and ditched my monthly car payment. Picked up this 2000 Passat V6/5 speed for a few hundred bucks. Did a bunch of maintenance and cleaning, and it's the new daily!











Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

My 02 LS430. A little lower. A little wider.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Finally took a picture of it after a year of owning it:










...for the sole purpose of selling it. :laugh:


----------



## BugAudi (Jul 22, 2014)

Stangy said:


> Finished the Scirocco 8V Turbo engine bay finally. Few more tweeks and she is ready for some spring/summer hauls.


Turbo on Ke-Jet? But how?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

BugAudi said:


> Turbo on Ke-Jet? But how?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Keep it under 10psi intercooled with an Audi 5000 Warm up Regulator (increases fuel under boost). If you want to go higher then 10psi slap a $80 volvo turbo fuel distributor on it and your laughing. Quite simple really!

I am currently at a safe 6psi until i dial everything in. The car is quick even at 6psi and the handling is unmatched with the falken 615k's, Bilsteins and 1700lb weight. Really is a fun little car. The 1.8 8v is deadly reliable (as everyone knows). Cant complain!


----------



## TheDingo8MyBaby (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't post here very often, but thought I'd chime in since I have some photos to share:


















or see it here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0lsIPKXVA0


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

TheDingo8MyBaby said:


> I don't post here very often, but thought I'd chime in since I have some photos to share:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous 

Took a few pics of these gems at a British Car Club of Delaware car show. It was celebrating Lotus cars.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

TheDingo8MyBaby said:


> I don't post here very often, but thought I'd chime in since I have some photos to share:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20-some posts in 13 years with such a great username? What a waste.


----------



## TheDingo8MyBaby (Jan 29, 2003)

2ohgti said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> Took a few pics of these gems at a British Car Club of Delaware car show. It was celebrating Lotus cars.


:thumbup: I had a caterham before this car, but sold it to buy our house. I only bought a real lotus because it allows me to go vintage racing (and it's easier to explain what it is).



Accidental L8 apex said:


> 20-some posts in 13 years with such a great username? What a waste.


Yeah - kinda fell off the face of the earth for a while there. :wave:


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Enjoyed a nice Saturday morning at Cars and Coffee. Had a great turnout!

Those in the Central Ohio area spread the word and come on out. Lennox Theater 8am for the early birds, 9am traffic starts to really roll in. Ends whenever.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

2ohgti said:


>


I'm interested to see the rest of that poor Esprit.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

TheDingo8MyBaby said:


> :thumbup: I had a caterham before this car, but sold it to buy our house. I only bought a real lotus because it allows me to go vintage racing (and it's easier to explain what it is).
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - kinda fell off the face of the earth for a while there. :wave:


The aluminum bodied one was really awesome. 



LaFerrari said:


> I'm interested to see the rest of that poor Esprit.


I wish I got more pics of that day. There were a lot more cars, but my phone died.
That Esprit was highly modified. It had big turbos and a lot more. Not really my cup of tea either, but it was a very fast car.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

Test fitting! 



























Sounds
[video=youtube;882SxY96IGU]https://www.youtube.com/embed/882SxY96IGU[/url][/video]


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

Potato pics of new wheels


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

The pollen count in GA is too damn high!

Pollinated by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## CGY_GLI (Aug 2, 2011)

Upgraded from my 2011 GTI last week.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

freshly aligned tonight.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

patrickvr6 said:


> The pollen count in GA is too damn high!


Pollen?? But it's still winter...


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

jaweber said:


> Pollen?? But it's still winter...


Winter? 
We have yet to see winter this year. It went from "fall" to "spring" and we are entering summer.


----------



## PJA (Dec 1, 1999)

jaweber said:


> Pollen?? But it's still winter...


It's been spring down here for a month. Even after fifteen years away from Syracuse, it still amazes me. I remember snow on Mother's Day and trees not budding until well into May. It's a whole different ballgame down south. But, yeah, my black Miata is more of a flat green most days. It's crazy.

Obligatory Instagram non-pollen shot last week. That lasted all of, eh, a day.


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

Spike Ti said:


> Potato pics of new wheels


That looks really nice, what suspension are you using?


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

My fleet has changed a bit lately 

Installed the suspension and put the wheels/tires on the MK7 tonight









Did some maintenance on the GLI, tossed my Rabbit's race wheels on and went autocrossing last weekend. Even with the VR hanging out front I managed 4th out of 15 on Saturday and 2nd out of 7 Sunday :beer:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

SourKrout said:


> My fleet has changed a bit lately
> 
> Installed the suspension and put the wheels/tires on the MK7 tonight
> 
> ...


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Upgraded from a '07 Yaris to a '11 tC last Monday.










Antenna has since been added, and fresh tires got installed today.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Getting coffee.


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

TheMadChigga said:


> That looks really nice, what suspension are you using?


RCE Yellow


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

IMG_3931 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Potato pics of my two new toys, W124 300E (my 1st German car) & NSR 150.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

caj1 said:


>


I want to make fun of this, but I can't. Looks good.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

caj1 said:


>



Love Sepang Blue (obviously)!


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> I want to make fun of this, but I can't. Looks good.


:laugh: bastard

thanks


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

nobbyv said:


> Love Sepang Blue (obviously)!


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

Recently picked up the 996 Turbo and sold the V. Last night together.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice 6tt :thumbup:


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

xmaciek82x said:


> Recently picked up the 996 Turbo and sold the V. Last night together.



Interesting switch. Would be interested to here a comparison regarding these cars. I get that they are totally different. But not so crazily different that someone wouldnt go from one to the other _obviously_


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

TheDeckMan said:


> Nice 6tt :thumbup:


Thanks!



Fined said:


> Interesting switch. Would be interested to here a comparison regarding these cars. I get that they are totally different. But not so crazily different that someone wouldnt go from one to the other _obviously_


Like you said, completely different cars. The only thing I can say they have in common is that both are fast. V had 556whp when I sold it, 996tt is almost stock.

I had the V for about 4 years. I bought it because I thought I needed a luxury family sedan... I had a 8 month old at the time and planning a second kid. After we bought my wife a minivan, the V was used 98% of the time to commute to and from work only. I put on about 4k miles a year driving the V and never really enjoyed driving it. It is a GREAT car, just not for me. My favorite car I ever owned was a Evo IX and still miss it to this day. I wanted a car that I would enjoy driving again. It had to be a manual, turbo, preferably AWD, around $50k, ~4 second 0-60 (stock), and be able to transport a 5 and 3 year old from daycare twice a week. The 996tt met all the requirements (well so did a GTR). After searching for about 6 months, I found the perfect 996tt in Palm Beach (1300 miles away). In the middle of February I flew out and drove it back.

The car is perfect. I really enjoy driving it and I just love the car in general. It was hard to give up all the luxuries the CTS-V gave me but in the end, I enjoy the Porsche so much more. I'm not saying the 996tt is a better car or that the CTS-V was a bad car, just the 996tt is a better fit for me. I really have no plans on ever selling it at this point and I hope I never will have to.

I know the above is no a comparison between a V and a 996tt, but I really can't compare them. Two great cars but completely different.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

PJA said:


> It's been spring down here for a month. Even after fifteen years away from Syracuse, it still amazes me. I remember snow on Mother's Day and trees not budding until well into May. It's a whole different ballgame down south. But, yeah, my black Miata is more of a flat green most days. It's crazy.
> 
> Obligatory Instagram non-pollen shot last week. That lasted all of, eh, a day.


Something about this whole setup speaks to me...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Apparently we're "Volvo people" now. My wife's new XC90 T5 AWD Momentum. Dealer also had a sharp looking S60 R-design with the rare K-PAX GT6 kit and a Polestar tune that caught my eye. I was tempted to trade in the XC70 for it but that would mess up my 5-year plan.


----------



## BlackSpeed66 (Feb 22, 2002)

As she was over Easter weekend.... Mother nature is a cruel mistress... now we have 6" of snow on the deck


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

^^^^^thats pretty cool lookin


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

Central Ohio weather LOL.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

I had to stop doing this to the Nissan










So picked this 4wd 5.7l 5spd truck up for next to nothing










That tach though! :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> Apparently we're "Volvo people" now. My wife's new XC90 T5 AWD Momentum. Dealer also had a sharp looking S60 R-design with the rare K-PAX GT6 kit and a Polestar tune that caught my eye. I was tempted to trade in the XC70 for it but that would mess up my 5-year plan.


Don Beyer Volvo. Great service. Horrible sales staff. 

Fairfax Volvo. Great sales staff. Horrible service. 

You got the best of both worlds between the two volvos :laugh:

I've never seen a XC90 with wheels that size. Are they aftermarket? Probably will help with the ride quality va the huge ones on the T6.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

ADargetnI said:


> That tach though! :facepalm: :laugh:


Bros are the new ricers, so it's fitting.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

NightTrain EX said:


> I've never seen a XC90 with wheels that size. Are they aftermarket? Probably will help with the ride quality va the huge ones on the T6.


They're OEM standard fitment 18" wheels on the base T5 models that just recently came onto the market. Given how crappy the roads are I'll take ride comfort and pothole absorbing ability over looks especially knowing how my wife drives. While a T8 Inscription would've been nice, the base model has tons of standard equipment and fits the bill for us. Only thing I wish is that it had the LED headlamps instead of the halogens. Volvo had to cut costs somewhere.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

freedomgli; said:


> Only thing I wish is that it had the LED headlamps instead of the halogens. Volvo had to cut costs somewhere.


When I had my S60, I used Osram Nightbreaker Unlimited bulbs. Made a WORLD of difference.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

MKV Aaron said:


> Central Ohio weather LOL.


*
I couldn't take it anymore so I took over the garage and gave her a quick Rinseless Wash with Wolfgang Uber and sealed her up with Blackfire Crystal Seal Spray.*



*Reflection of a messy garage:*


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

M5 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## rabb77 (Feb 22, 2003)

Here's my new ride, I have made a few updates since I bought it. it's running at full boost now, and a proper ride height and alignment. now waiting for new tires for some canyon/backroads fun!


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Son's car.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

pdqgp said:


> *
> I couldn't take it anymore so I took over the garage and gave her a quick Rinseless Wash with Wolfgang Uber and sealed her up with Blackfire Crystal Seal Spray.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


>


Replace the shopping cart with the Mustang posted above. :laugh:


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## BugAudi (Jul 22, 2014)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


>


Ughhh. I'm jealous. I'll trade you a scirocco.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

leitmotif said:


> Replace the shopping cart with the Mustang posted above. :laugh:


The cart works better since the guy I quoted likes to leave them in the parking lot between cars.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

BugAudi said:


> Ughhh. I'm jealous. I'll trade you a scirocco.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


unless the scirocco has a bunch of cash hidden inside it i'm probably not interested


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

leitmotif said:


> Replace the shopping cart with the Mustang posted above. :laugh:


Aaron will have to catch up first.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Working on refreshing my new-to-me LS, just installed coilovers and new endlinks,


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

factory lockers are fun


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Finally got it road-worthy last night and brought it home. Woke up early this morning, decided to test fit one of my 17x10s and ended up throwing them all on because they fit way easier than I expected them to.

20160416_142333 by Ronny Walters, on Flickr


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

A couple from earlier today, it needs a serious bath from being away all winter.










Stacks! Tempted to lose the airbox thinger and run these open with the muffguards on them.


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

How about all 3 in 1 pic? Don't mind the Aztek. 


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## CG3D (May 29, 2011)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Bought a new hoopty. It's much less hoopty than my past hoopties.

Here's the thread with the details- http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...a-Miata-and-I-messed-up-German-F-Body-Content


----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)




----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Quentin said:


> Sent from Tandy 400


Good choice with the yellow. Really stands out as a true exotic.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Felt so good to get the bucket and sponge out this weekend.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> Good choice with the yellow. Really stands out as a true exotic.


:laugh:


----------



## HBird (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

^^^ Nice looking R.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## lucas2696 (Feb 21, 2014)

Shortly after I got her, big changes in the near future


----------



## Cali Tdi (Mar 16, 2016)

I kind of have a car for everything

2014 passat tdi manual trans - commuter car
2016 explorer sport - wife's car and family car
2013 ford f150 6 inch bds lift on 37s - brodozer / toy hauler 
2005 pontiac gto - twin turbo manual trans money pit

I love each one in their own way but if I had to pick one I'd keep the f150, I could never live without a truck.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

FlyingTurtle said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been considering those wheels for my 944S, but have never seen a 944S with them. Love them on 911s though!


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

BattleRabbit said:


> I have been considering those wheels for my 944S, but have never seen a 944S with them. Love them on 911s though!


Like I said in your purchase thread, man - CupIIs. They'll look great.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

BlackSpeed66 said:


> As she was over Easter weekend.... Mother nature is a cruel mistress... now we have 6" of snow on the deck


I love it :heart:


----------



## BrianMcKay (Oct 7, 2010)

RVAE34 said:


> *Painted my headlight housings *gunmetal and had the grill and trim wrapped in *matte gunmetal vinyl*. Then today, swapped the emblem out for a *flat one* and painted in grey as well.


*very cool tweaks to a seriously cool car*​


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Suspension, wheels and alignment finished


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Holy ****^ Thats unreal.
Got my OEM e36 m3 gt2 wing mounted today. Pumped.
DSC_0620 by Chris West, on Flickr
DSC_0629 by Chris West, on Flickr
DSC_0637 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## BugAudi (Jul 22, 2014)

westopher said:


> Holy ****^ Thats unreal.
> Got my OEM e36 m3 gt2 wing mounted today. Pumped.
> DSC_0620 by Chris West, on Flickr
> DSC_0629 by Chris West, on Flickr
> DSC_0637 by Chris West, on Flickr


Will it fly now?  

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Not with a 240hp motor it won't.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

westopher said:


> Not with a 240hp motor it won't.


I'll keep an eye out for your flying machine as I am in vancouver for the week. :beer:


----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)

westopher said:


> Not with a 240hp motor it won't.


I love your car


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

6cylVWguy said:


> I'll keep an eye out for your flying machine as I am in vancouver for the week. :beer:


 Enjoy the trip! Weather is beautiful here right now and people are in good moods because of it. Vibe is great around here.



strettyend said:


> I love your car


Means a lot coming from someone with a legit dream car!:beer:


----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)

westopher said:


> Enjoy the trip! Weather is beautiful here right now and people are in good moods because of it. Vibe is great around here.
> 
> 
> Means a lot coming from someone with a legit dream car!:beer:


Not sure if I can whore it out more but I did manage to get the SPASM lip on and took some pics...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

westopher said:


> Enjoy the trip! Weather is beautiful here right now and people are in good moods because of it. Vibe is great around here.


This place is nuts. The density of AMGs and Ms is like something I've never seen before. It's like when i went to Ingolstadt and it seemed like every 4 cars was a TT. I might see 4 all year around me. I've seen about 8 G-wagons in the few days I've been here. Again, i see about 8 a year around me. One of the hotels by the Vancouver convention center looks to have a rotating BMW display. They had an M2 yesterday. I never hear about the car scene in vancouver, but it looks pretty wild. The standard exotic cars are also in full effect as well. There's an oddly rich (pun intended!) concentration of amazing cars where I live, but I rarely see these cars outside of C&C events and concours/show events.


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


>


That is glorious. So jealous!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

spoonie said:


> A couple from earlier today, it needs a serious bath from being away all winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 more info please


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

fortyfive1911a1 said:


> That is glorious. So jealous!


Exterior still looks ratty. Interior though is nice, I don't think I've seen anyone else restore these seats, every GLI I see either has beat seats or Recaro Trophy


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

6cylVWguy said:


> This place is nuts. The density of AMGs and Ms is like something I've never seen before. It's like when i went to Ingolstadt and it seemed like every 4 cars was a TT. I might see 4 all year around me. I've seen about 8 G-wagons in the few days I've been here. Again, i see about 8 a year around me. One of the hotels by the Vancouver convention center looks to have a rotating BMW display. They had an M2 yesterday. I never hear about the car scene in vancouver, but it looks pretty wild. The standard exotic cars are also in full effect as well. There's an oddly rich (pun intended!) concentration of amazing cars where I live, but I rarely see these cars outside of C&C events and concours/show events.


Yep, the crazy new cars are always out with the rich kids. Probably see 20-30 991s a day, including like 5 turbos.
When you get to an event around here, you get to see the real ****. Some of the C+Cs are incredible.
Multiple gt3 RSs of every gen, F40, tons of vintage 911s, modded and stock, e30 m3s. The scene is alive and well and has something for everyone. Saw a race livery Lancia Delta integrale evo 2 drive in front of my house yesterday. The place has a lot of scenery when it comes to cars, nature and women. If you are here for an extended period, May 1st is the Langley C+C at the porsche dealership. There is tons of fun at that event.


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

caj1 said:


>


Can we add these photos to the Ultimate Parking Thread??? Clearly someone does NOT know how to park in lines :laugh:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Bit o' progress on the project...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Raek said:


> Bit o' progress on the project...


:thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

dromanbujak600 said:


> Can we add these photos to the Ultimate Parking Thread??? Clearly someone does NOT know how to park in lines :laugh:


Was done a week or so ago now. :thumbup:


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> Exterior still looks ratty. Interior though is nice, I don't think I've seen anyone else restore these seats, every GLI I see either has beat seats or Recaro Trophy


That is awesome. Ever since I got the Edition 30 celebrating your car I've had a mild obsession with wanting one.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

Both of these pictures were taken today, just 7 hours apart.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

my car


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Learned how to use the Internets.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

BattleRabbit said:


> I have been considering those wheels for my 944S, but have never seen a 944S with them. Love them on 911s though!


Thx


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Last week at Thunderhill West. First time on that course and I can't wait to go back.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Woodski said:


> Both of these pictures were taken today, just 7 hours apart.


Cradle to the grave?:laugh:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Not my car anymore. New owner picked it up the other night and I got a shot of it driving away.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

UncleJB said:


> Cradle to the grave?:laugh:


Lol:laugh:


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> Cradle to the grave?:laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

The cemetery is across the street from my house and had the light I needed.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Parkin' hard after work.


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

New suspension, alignment, and new-ish summer wheels.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

xmaciek82x said:


> New suspension, alignment, and new-ish summer wheels.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

6tt looks good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrksingh (Jan 4, 2011)

Couple pics of two of my cars from yesterday.


----------



## mrksingh (Jan 4, 2011)

Claff said:


> Not my car anymore. New owner picked it up the other night and I got a shot of it driving away.


It would break my heart to sell a CRX, how long did you have it for?


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

mrksingh said:


> It would break my heart to sell a CRX, how long did you have it for?


Bought it in summer 2012. Commuted with it for a while, then had plans on building it into a serious autocross car. Dragged my feet deciding whether or go through with those plans and in the meantime the car just sat for a while. Eventually I figured it was time to send it to someone who would enjoy it more before I cut it up and got in over my head. I enjoyed the time I had with it and look forward to seeing how its new owner treats it.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Current fleet.

91 318is w/ M50 swap
1995 Cherokee (for sale)









New daily. 03 Forester









Already added some extra lights!


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

B3, please complete the trifecta. 

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5538053721.html


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

PsychoVolvo said:


> B3, please complete the trifecta.
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5538053721.html


Ha! Please don't give me silly ideas.


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

westopher said:


> DSC_0620 by Chris West, on Flickr


So Hawt :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Like a boss. (Jul 28, 2011)

My babies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

the updated fleet pic, R and Evoque










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrksingh (Jan 4, 2011)

Like a boss. said:


> My babies!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love me some IS300 especially when in blue! I love mine, but wish it was blue instead of black.



B3passatBMX said:


> Current fleet.
> 
> 91 318is w/ M50 swap
> 1995 Cherokee (for sale)


Beautiful E30, I still want to own one at some point!


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

B3passatBMX said:


> Current fleet.
> 
> 91 318is w/ M50 swap
> 1995 Cherokee (for sale)
> ...


Looks like you have all kinds of sweet rides. I'm diggin' the houses in your neighborhood too. :thumbup:


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

xmaciek82x said:


> New suspension, alignment, and new-ish summer wheels.


Champion Motorsports?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> the updated fleet pic, R and Evoque
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those wheels must weight a lot


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)

Just picked up this beast: 309,000 miles. So far...

1995 300TE, white on Palomino


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

HI SPEED said:


> Champion Motorsports?


Yes. I want to sell or trade for 18" Fikse or CCW.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

B3passatBMX said:


> 1995 Cherokee *(for sale)*


O rly? Details?


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

slapped on the "new" rear wheels...

currently driving around like i have a drag pack setup waiting for the new lugs to arrive so i can put on the front wheels


----------



## doveer (May 11, 2011)

picture share

Alpine White/Coral Red M235i x-drive with a few mods


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> the updated fleet pic, R and Evoque


Interesting, I don't think I've seen a MkV on ATS Cups before, do you have side pic?


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

KARMANN_20V said:


> Interesting, I don't think I've seen a MkV on ATS Cups before, do you have side pic?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Just brought this home yesterday for the wife. 2017 to add to my 2013. Now we get to fight over the 240V outlet :laugh:










It will surely do better than the R32's lifetime 19 mpg :thumbup:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll be getting the BBS wheels refinished or powder coated while these are on.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

I don't think I have ever seen speedlines that large before. Fits the car perfect I would leave them on. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


Dat CRV


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

helement2003 said:


> It will surely do better than the R32's lifetime 19 mpg :thumbup:


You bought the R32 for it's mileage?


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

R53 is coming together.


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

not mine, but mine last week.

I already miss it.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

caj1 said:


> You bought the R32 for it's mileage?


Oh no way. Just saying!


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Metallitubby said:


> Dat CRV


We picnic on that table all day err day


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

Test fitted 3/4 of the aero kit for my wagon with the wheels and huge tires on it...should look good when it's done.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

I like putting the wrong wheels on all the things.
WRX is ready to bomb some fire-roads with some wife disapproved gold 16's.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Put some mudflaps on the fiances pos partycar. Also fitted the 90s Saab wheels I refinished for it. Since this car has been banned due to auto-x rollovers I figured it would be a good idea to widen its stance a little. Someone is a little twitchy with the steering wheel and we don't need her getting into any trouble. :laugh: The wheels are et33 and the stockers must be et60 because these sit flush and the stock steelies sit an inch or more inside the fender. Hopefully the flaps will keep chips down, the paint on this thing is unbelievably thin and easy to chip/scratch. As always she is quite excited for her new shoes.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Atl-Atl said:


> Put some mudflaps on the fiances pos partycar. Also fitted the 90s Saab wheels I refinished for it. Since this car has been banned due to auto-x rollovers I figured it would be a good idea to widen its stance a little. Someone is a little twitchy with the steering wheel and we don't need her getting into any trouble. :laugh: The wheels are et33 and the stockers must be et60 because these sit flush and the stock steelies sit an inch or more inside the fender. Hopefully the flaps will keep chips down, the paint on this thing is unbelievably thin and easy to chip/scratch. As always she is quite excited for her new shoes.


Totally diggin' the rally look. :thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Totally diggin' the rally look. :thumbup:


Thanks, Ive been trying to convince her it needs some big ole rally lamps in front of the grill. She hasn't quite latched on to that one yet. They might just show up some day!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Took a couple of glam shots of the S4 since I am about to put it on the market  man am I going to miss this thing....





PM if interested


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

That looks great. I miss my B5. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Picked up a e46 325i today to take over daily duties. Thing is super clean and well maintained, super content with my buy.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice car! 

I washed my truck today, why not post a picture?

Crappy Tapatalk upload and all, good thing white always looks good.











This is where I park when I'm running late getting to work for second shift. If there isn't a parking spot open as I drive by this is my default spot. Between the employees on first and contractors on site we get screwed.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

mfbmike said:


> Picked up a e46 325i today to take over daily duties. Thing is super clean and well maintained, super content with my buy.


A proper three-pedal Bimmer. Enjoy!!


----------



## deniswhite1 (Dec 26, 2007)

bought a new toy, 2014 Fiat 500 Sport


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Woodski said:


> Test fitted 3/4 of the aero kit for my wagon with the wheels and huge tires on it...should look good when it's done.


:thumbup: All of this.


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

Recently picked up a CPO 2015 Jetta SE 1.8T as my new daily commuter + toy to do some basic mods on. I got rid of the 2007 Saab 9-3 2.0T. The 9-3 was good to me, but it was a 6spd manual and since the wife is now a driver, we needed another automatic in the family in case her B5 A4, that is aging gracefully so far, decides to die.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

First car meet of the year. Not much changed over winter, some clear cross hairs, and red stripe trim. 

Parked next to a really clean white Mk3 which made for a cool photo op.


----------



## Chaoscreature80 (Jan 19, 2013)

Jetta 1









Jetta 2 (@ Fastivus 2015)


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

G60 Carat said:


> First car meet of the year. Not much changed over winter, some clear cross hairs, and red stripe trim.
> 
> Parked next to a really clean white Mk3 which made for a cool photo op.


Aside from a tad too much poke for me, that mkIII can't hold a candle to your car. :thumbup:


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

UncleJB said:


>


Grabbing some My Little Cupcakes?


----------



## g34343greg (Jan 9, 2014)

my stock '16 WRX


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

:thumbup:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

g34343greg said:


> my stock '16 WRX


:thumbup: However, I think you should get that color matched body side molding to protect the doors from door dings. You'll like the car even more. (I hate door dings).


----------



## sp3nt (Oct 3, 2008)

*Defrost*



G60 Carat said:


> First car meet of the year. Not much changed over winter, some clear cross hairs, and red stripe trim.
> 
> Parked next to a really clean white Mk3 which made for a cool photo op.




I know where this was. Was a miserable day and very nice VW


----------



## g34343greg (Jan 9, 2014)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> :thumbup:





Heffernan said:


> :thumbup:





dromanbujak600 said:


> :thumbup: However, I think you should get that color matched body side molding to protect the doors from door dings. You'll like the car even more. (I hate door dings).


thanks guys! :beer:
it's nothing fancy, but I enjoy detailing so it's usually pretty shiny.
I'm very particular about where I park to avoid door dings.... the people at work love to hassle me about how far I park.


----------



## I_like_waffles (Jun 21, 2012)

My 2015 STI and 2006 SRT8


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Probably going up for sale soon.


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

rained all morning down at the GF's place in San Diego...weather finally broke so i snapped a few pics


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

^^^^ sick













tint, rack, debadge, and this thing is good to go. :beer:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

In the process of removing most of the stickers... it's a PITA


----------



## RSXiMUS (May 12, 2005)

Pics taken with my new Samsung Galaxy S7. :thumbup:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

RSXiMUS said:


> Pics taken with my new Samsung Galaxy S7. :thumbup:


Super clean car. I have a Galaxy S6 as a side note, and I'm impressed with the pictures it takes as well. Nice car!


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, I bought the pic.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

RSXiMUS said:


>


I had one of these pass me the other day... It's bizarre to hear a noise like that coming out of an otherwise sedate Lexus sedan. :beer:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Claff said:


> Yeah, I bought the pic.


nice low resolution proof


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

koidragon1980 said:


> Recently picked up a CPO 2015 Jetta SE 1.8T as my new daily commuter + toy to do some basic mods on. I got rid of the 2007 Saab 9-3 2.0T. The 9-3 was good to me, but it was a 6spd manual and since the wife is now a driver, we needed another automatic in the family in case her B5 A4, that is aging gracefully so far, decides to die.


that color is so nice. brings me back to my blue lagoon days. i loathe my fiance for buying a black car. :laugh:

nice ride. :thumbup:


----------



## synthw4ve (May 11, 2016)

It's funny to see all these cars I know from various forums, r/cars, r/autos, and Facebook... I am new to this account, but used to post years ago when I had my Scirocco. I need a good place to talk cars again, and my friend keeps talking about TCL, so... now I'm back here. Funny how that works. Well, here's my ride, it's a '15 500 Sport. RallyArmor and Eibach Sportlines installed, looking to do Konis and maybe a rack for maximum Subaru ripoff-ness. Who knows. I really like it, but wish I bought the Abarth model. It's just so goddamn slow.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

synthw4ve said:


> It's funny to see all these cars I know from various forums, r/cars, r/autos, and Facebook... I am new to this account, but used to post years ago when I had my Scirocco. I need a good place to talk cars again, and my friend keeps talking about TCL, so... now I'm back here. Funny how that works. Well, here's my ride, it's a '15 500 Sport. RallyArmor and Eibach Sportlines installed, looking to do Konis and maybe a rack for maximum Subaru ripoff-ness. Who knows. I really like it, though, but wish I bought the Abarth model. It's just so goddamn slow.


what is your user name a reference to?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Claff said:


> Yeah, I bought the pic.


Nice :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

what are the wheel & tire specs? 17x9 235/40?


----------



## synthw4ve (May 11, 2016)

jreed1337 said:


> what is your user name a reference to?


It's a genre of music I'm very much into


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

synthw4ve said:


> It's a genre of music I'm very much into


lol thought i was the only one. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## synthw4ve (May 11, 2016)

jreed1337 said:


> lol thought i was the only one. :thumbup::thumbup:


My man. Good to see others with some good taste around here.:laugh:

Are we allowed to post pics of our old cars?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

synthw4ve said:


> My man. Good to see others with some good taste around here.:laugh:
> 
> Are we allowed to post pics of our old cars?


Would love to see old cars, but you two new-age Yanni freaks need to get a room.


----------



## synthw4ve (May 11, 2016)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Would love to see old cars, but you two new-age Yanni freaks need to get a room.


Hey, them's fightin' words, pal.

But yeah have some old car photos! Had to dig em out of ancient Facebook history for you guys.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

synthw4ve said:


> Hey, them's fightin' words, pal.
> 
> But yeah have some old car photos! Had to dig em out of ancient Facebook history for you guys.


Got some TCL darlings in there. Prepare for virtual leg-humping.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Got some TCL darlings in there. Prepare for virtual leg-humping.


Some darlings?
Every single one of those is a darling. :laugh:


----------



## synthw4ve (May 11, 2016)

I almost had the trifecta at one time. Had the NA, an E30, and was looking at an XJ to purchase. Fell through, though. Glad you guys like them! They were all really great cars! That Fox body, especially. Low miles, 5.0 and a standard... regret selling that one.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

BluMagic said:


> Nice :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> what are the wheel & tire specs? 17x9 235/40?


Close. 17x9 with 245-40-17 RE71R.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

It is a crime that the USDM never got the e30/36 touring.


----------



## Streetnamejim (May 7, 2016)

My first Audi - 2013 A6 Prestige. Sooo nice


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

different look. 
same old crapper. 










*yes thats velcro holding my seat in place. if anyone has an upholsterer suggestion near long beach let me know*


----------



## synthw4ve (May 11, 2016)

Dr.AK said:


>





XwalkerX said:


>


Bad as ****, love em


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

washed the beater, finally. Not bad for 202,000mi


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Dr.AK said:


>


More pics of the Sierras, please .


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

VadGTI said:


> More pics of the Sierras, please .


Thanks for quoting eight pics to say that. New to the internet?


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## AF-Wabbit (Jun 14, 2011)

Almost the final form.


Sent from...somewhere?


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

KC Jazz said:


> Thanks for quoting eight pics to say that. New to the internet?


What about the guy who posted the eight pics to begin with after the OP said one picture?


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

3 in 1!


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

KC Jazz said:


> Thanks for quoting eight pics to say that. New to the internet?


Too difficult to delete each pic with Tapatalk while walking .


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

I rarely have them together, so here they are.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

New wheels, polished/waxed.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spoonie said:


> I rarely have them together, so here they are.


You've pre-screened your own pic.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

at work


















at the family shop









at vir


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

sandjunkie said:


>


:heart:


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Picked up a cheap new daily:


----------



## demetri29 (Jun 24, 2015)

Babe at the spa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> Picked up a cheap new daily


Nice B5 A4 Avant. Easily my favorite A4 but hard for most people to keep running these days. Based on the other cars in your profile this should be no problem for you.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

My B5 A4 with a v8 out of a 2002 S6 and full B5 S4 driveline swap



















77 coupe deville that has recently been passed down to my from my dad. Been in the family since new when my grandfather bought the car










and I have a 98 civic dx that I use as a beater


----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)

demetri29 said:


> Babe at the spa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hydros auto spa :thumbup:


----------



## demetri29 (Jun 24, 2015)

strettyend said:


> Hydros auto spa :thumbup:


Haha yes you're deff from NYC or Queens


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> Nice B5 A4 Avant. Easily my favorite A4 but hard for most people to keep running these days. Based on the other cars in your profile this should be no problem for you.


Yeah, shouldn't be too hard. It was a grand, manual, 1.8t and my favorite Audi color (volcano black). couldn't say no!

Also has Stasis street coilovers, Valeo E-codes with HIDs and a few other little goodies.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

freedomgli said:


> Nice B5 A4 Avant. Easily my favorite A4 but hard for most people to keep running these days. Based on the other cars in your profile this should be no problem for you.


only hard to keep running if you let small issues turn into big ones


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> Yeah, shouldn't be too hard. It was a grand, manual, 1.8t and my favorite Audi color (volcano black). couldn't say no!
> 
> Also has Stasis street coilovers, Valeo E-codes with HIDs and a few other little goodies.


A indirect quote from my VAG mechanic when I brought in my MKV was "the 1.8t is like the Chevy 350 v8 compared to the modern engines". 

I owned 3 1.8t cars and while there were lots of little things that always needed addressing, overall they were easy to work on, easy to make power from, and pretty reliable as long as you did preventative maintenance.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

HI SPEED said:


> A indirect quote from my VAG mechanic when I brought in my MKV was "the 1.8t is like the Chevy 350 v8 compared to the modern engines".
> 
> I owned 3 1.8t cars and while there were lots of little things that always needed addressing, overall they were easy to work on, easy to make power from, and pretty reliable as long as you did preventative maintenance.


I wouldn't be worried about the 1.8T, but rather the 16 control arms per corner, if it's anything like my B5.5 AWD Passat was.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

First show of the season...


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Cr4shT3st said:


> I wouldn't be worried about the 1.8T, but rather the 16 control arms per corner, if it's anything like my B5.5 AWD Passat was.


Yeah the b5 is even worse. They aren't that expensive or hard to change though.


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

P Q said:


> My B5 A4 with a v8 out of a 2002 S6 and full B5 S4 driveline swap


Wow! :thumbup:

When are you adding the turbos?


----------



## BugAudi (Jul 22, 2014)

P Q said:


> and I have a 98 civic dx that I use as a beater


I love seeing stuff like this. This is the type of work that everyone shoots down right away. You probably got a lot of "Why not just buy an S4?" bull****. Job well done. Think I'll put one in my Scirocco  

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

demetri29 said:


>


How did you do the tire lettering?


----------



## demetri29 (Jun 24, 2015)

lyonsroar said:


> How did you do the tire lettering?


With a lot of patience . I cleaned all four tires with acetone like three or four times cut off all the little rubber on the tired . Used the glue that was given with the stickers . Put them on one by one it needs to be done with a lot of sun and If you have a heat gun even better it deff needs at least 24 hours to cure


----------



## demetri29 (Jun 24, 2015)

lyonsroar said:


> How did you do the tire lettering?


 With patience cleaned the tires with acetone put each sticker on with the glue that was provided . Let them dry for 24 hours . Do it when it's sunny and hot or use a heat gun but at least give it 10 hours


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Interesting. Is it like a decal type thing?

I tried to do white lettering with a sharpie paint pen. Didn't work great. lol


----------



## demetri29 (Jun 24, 2015)

lyonsroar said:


> Interesting. Is it like a decal type thing?
> 
> I tried to do white lettering with a sharpie paint pen. Didn't work great. lol


Yes I ordered them from tirestickers.com


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Interesting. I'll have to look into them once I have tires worth advertising. 

Also, my car, since it is a pic thread.

IMG_3866_wm by Dietrich Huebert, on Flickr


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

My car: 2004 A4 1.8T Quattro 6MT









My rig: 2012 KW W900L Aerocab, cummins isx 600, 18spd 3.91









:beer:


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

I went up to little Cottonwood canyon near me to test cooling system. I replaced both hoses, the radiator, and installed a 2 speed electric fan. Passed with no issues. Got some great pictures along the way also :beer: Sorry about the iTater pictures. 

At the base of the canyon.



















At the top at the now closed for the season ski resorts.










Going back down the canyon.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

BugAudi said:


> I love seeing stuff like this. This is the type of work that everyone shoots down right away. You probably got a lot of "Why not just buy an S4?" bull****. Job well done. Think I'll put one in my Scirocco
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Eh not as much as you would think. it started as a 1.8t with a 5 speed. Even though the 2.7T can make a butt load of power I hate that motor. This motor is very simple and it sounds amazing lol


----------



## 12v Dub (May 11, 2005)

16' F150 Lariat


----------



## Jae_Rex (Apr 12, 2013)

lyonsroar said:


> Interesting. I'll have to look into them once I have tires worth advertising.
> 
> Also, my car, since it is a pic thread.
> 
> IMG_3866_wm by Dietrich Huebert, on Flickr


I test drove one of these for a daily. I really liked it but there were no manuals for a 200 miles radius and I didn't want to pay the shipping since I wasn't sure of purchasing a brand new car. I ended up finding a 02 Civic Si instead.


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## pwilks52 (Jul 15, 2011)

My non-functional CC


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

12v Dub said:


> 16' F150 Lariat


Sixteen feet, is that an exact measurement or a rough estimate?? :laugh:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

pwilks52 said:


> My non-functional CC
> 
> dumpedcc.jpeg


Love it :heart:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

autox last saturday. almost made my passenger puke :laugh:

13087271_10101761447257476_6117976375639885471_o by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

jaweber said:


> Sixteen feet, is that an exact measurement or a rough estimate?? :laugh:


He'll have to Czech his measurements and get back to you.


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

freedo84gti said:


> autox last saturday. almost made my passenger puke :laugh:


whoaa. - love it!


----------



## kryptonik (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

2012 Acura TSX Sportwagon

Acura TSX Sportwagon by Geoff Potter, on Flickr

1988 BMW 325

1988 BMW E30 by Geoff Potter, on Flickr


----------



## aleksl (Oct 16, 2002)

Going through all the old pics I found this one, wish I had held on to it. It was bone stock with low miles.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

jaweber said:


> Sixteen feet, is that an exact measurement or a rough estimate?? :laugh:


It would be a poor estimate. Depending on bed lenght it would be ~19-20 feet.


----------



## 12v Dub (May 11, 2005)

jaweber said:


> Sixteen feet, is that an exact measurement or a rough estimate?? :laugh:





Metallitubby said:


> He'll have to Czech his measurements and get back to you.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

My 01' E38 sport


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

RDE38 said:


> My 01' E38 sport


Chechen Mafia staff car?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gHvrt0yVao


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

The cheap new daily:


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> The cheap new daily:


Will be anything but cheap in maintenance


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

acsean792 said:


> Will be anything but cheap in maintenance


Spoken like a person who has never turned their own wrench.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> Spoken like a person who has never turned their own wrench.


burn. :laugh:


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

VTECeateR said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Looks swirl free


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

95%

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

VTECeateR said:


> 95%
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Hit it with the HDSpeed we talked about. Will take out the other 5% and then it will also add in some clarity and gloss as it will finish 3 steps better than 205. If you really really want to kick it up a notch still, put some Black Hole or Blacklight on it and then seal it up with HDPoxy. Poxy will be just a bit deeper in tone than the 845 you used.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

RDE38 said:


> My 01' E38 sport


Pure sex


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

The 95 E320 and the 14 GLI 6MT beside it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Got my few hours of Suburban Dad time cleaning up the cars while the kids play outside and off their dang computers and tablets and the dogs sat outside watching me sweat. Kept the wife in the house cooking me food. []


Handful of Cell Phone pics:

*Both vehicles done today*





*Audi Hood Reflection*




*Minivan Hood Reflection*


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'll play, here's one of mine.


----------



## chava0903 (Apr 20, 2014)

New toy


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> Spoken like a person who has never turned their own wrench.


Spoken like someone who has never worked on a b5 s4. 
Unless that wrench is a magic wand that makes free parts appear.:laugh:


----------



## adammcilvee01 (Sep 13, 2015)

My new toy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adammcilvee01 (Sep 13, 2015)

New toy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

pwilks52 said:


> My non-functional CC


Didn't realize you were local. Didn't recognize the subway as I've never been down there myself. Saw your car at STM. Looked awesome :thumbup:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Put its first coat of polish on it...needs a good buffing, but I'll wait until after I get the front bumper resprayed.


----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


I've always wanted to ask how the ride is on those wheels with that car.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

BLK9GEN said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remarkable resemblance!


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

HI SPEED said:


> Pure sex


Thanks!


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

westopher said:


> Spoken like someone who has never worked on a b5 s4.
> Unless that wrench is a magic wand that makes free parts appear.:laugh:


first off its an a4. Second I've built many a car in my days. I'm the most resourceful person you could probably find. IE This car cost me $1k. I sold the Chinese k04 that was brand new in the trunk for $260, I sold the Sparco Seat for 350, i sold the Kamei grill for 40, and i sold the stock wheels for 200. Bringing my total purchase price to 150 bucks. I paid 22 for a new seat at the junkyard and swapped over the 'leather' from a passenger seat, and got a stock grill and all the lower door moldings at the junkyards for about 45 bucks all in. SO i'm into the car for about 200 bucks, plus a set of wheels from my garage. 

But please carry on and tell me how i'm a fool.


Pics because it did happen:
as purchased:


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I've always wanted to ask how the ride is on those wheels with that car.


The ride is just fine. Not to harsh and just a bit stiffer than stock. The car is on Mazdaspeed springs (eibach I think) and stock struts and shocks. (replaced with new parts when I lowered it.)


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

And the award for most defensive forum member goes to Hybrid_hatch! 


R:


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

acsean792 said:


> And the award for most defensive forum member goes to Hybrid_hatch!
> 
> 
> R:


Wow I'm honored, I graciously accept the award and would like to thank all the ignorant and daft members who made it possible, this one's for you guys, I wouldn't be able to defend myself without all the stupid replies and comments. You all are the real heroes!


----------



## zakkmutant (Feb 11, 2010)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> Wow I'm honored, I graciously accept the award and would like to thank all the ignorant and daft members who made it possible, this one's for you guys, I wouldn't be able to defend myself without all the stupid replies and comments. You all are the real heroes!


:laugh::laugh::beer:


----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Remarkable resemblance!


You're too kind 

The better half's ride (and Honest Abe).











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

My new to me S2000. Snapped it while prepping my boat after months of storage


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> The ride is just fine. Not to harsh and *just a bit stiffer than stock*. The car is on Mazdaspeed springs (eibach I think) and stock struts and shocks. (replaced with new parts when I lowered it.)


So bad. :laugh:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Elite_Deforce said:


> So bad. :laugh:


 :sly: . 

It's just right. I took my Jetta out for a drive over the weekend and can't believe i use to DD that car on Patec coils with such stiff spring rates. No wonder my back hurts.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

15 silverado



16 accord sport



96 Impala ss



94 caprice wagon


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> first off its an a4. Second I've built many a car in my days. I'm the most resourceful person you could probably find. IE This car cost me $1k. I sold the Chinese k04 that was brand new in the trunk for $260, I sold the Sparco Seat for 350, i sold the Kamei grill for 40, and i sold the stock wheels for 200. Bringing my total purchase price to 150 bucks. I paid 22 for a new seat at the junkyard and swapped over the 'leather' from a passenger seat, and got a stock grill and all the lower door moldings at the junkyards for about 45 bucks all in. SO i'm into the car for about 200 bucks, plus a set of wheels from my garage.
> 
> But please carry on and tell me how i'm a fool.
> 
> ...


*mic drop*


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

1sikgti said:


> 94 caprice wagon



i swear i see this car around downtown long beach all the time


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

XwalkerX said:


> i swear i see this car around downtown long beach all the time



More then likely, bought it off my buddy who lives out that way.In the process of changing it all up right now.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

My SQ5. Photos courtesy of 034 Motorsport.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Turned up 6.4l twin turbo diesel


----------



## CG3D (May 29, 2011)

RDE38 said:


> My 01' E38 sport


Damn - nice! 
I seriously looked at "forty, shorty, sporty's" before my e55. Still have a big soft spot for them. Yours looks awesome.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> first off its an a4. Second I've built many a car in my days. I'm the most resourceful person you could probably find. IE This car cost me $1k. I sold the Chinese k04 that was brand new in the trunk for $260, I sold the Sparco Seat for 350, i sold the Kamei grill for 40, and i sold the stock wheels for 200. Bringing my total purchase price to 150 bucks. I paid 22 for a new seat at the junkyard and swapped over the 'leather' from a passenger seat, and got a stock grill and all the lower door moldings at the junkyards for about 45 bucks all in. SO i'm into the car for about 200 bucks, plus a set of wheels from my garage.
> 
> But please carry on and tell me how i'm a fool.


Pretty sure no one called you a fool. 
I would probably tell you to lighten up after reading your posts though.:laugh:
Congratulations on your resourcefulness.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

old daily on the left, with new daily on the right. 










old daily is for sale.


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Almost finished with my daily driver.










Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

bothhandsplease said:


> My SQ5. Photos courtesy of 034 Motorsport.


My goodness that looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

update: still lame


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

getting fueled up before a track outing this weekend :thumbup:

Untitled by sicklyscott, on Flickr


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

sicklyscott said:


> getting fueled up before a track outing this weekend :thumbup:
> 
> Untitled by sicklyscott, on Flickr


Beautiful!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

@ Sonoma last weekend


----------



## N2OInferno (Oct 15, 2006)

I sold the Abarth and bought a FWD Miata.









Should've gotten a better potato to take the picture with, but we just got home a bit ago.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

At her second home while her girlfriend waits in the background.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12v Dub (May 11, 2005)

BaLLZDeePNYC said:


> At her second home while her girlfriend waits in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good looking! 

Added some rear suspension to the truck and found a construction site for a photo


----------



## gtinewbb (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

gtinewbb said:


>


Gets towed that often, eh? :laugh:


----------



## NegatiZE (Mar 16, 2001)

2015 RAM 1500 4x2 Big Horn HEMI


In the process of rebuilding my first car, a 1999 Mazda Protege. This time with a JDM FS-ZE motor.


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

Brought this home yesterday. 2016 Mazda CX5 Touring 3k miles on it.


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

I've had this for about 1 week; 07' Santa Fe Limited. No warranty... But I have to say I'm impressed with the 3.3. 











Sent from modern human failure


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Back on the road after 4 years of sitting.


----------



## landstuhltaylor (Jul 21, 2011)

It's finally finished...not really but it's good enough to run while work continues.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

landstuhltaylor said:


> It's finally finished...not really but it's good enough to run while work continues.


That looks like it could be a little fun. :laugh:


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

pdqgp said:


> Got my few hours of Suburban Dad time cleaning up the cars while the kids play outside and off their dang computers and tablets and the dogs sat outside watching me sweat. Kept the wife in the house cooking me food. []
> 
> 
> Handful of Cell Phone pics:
> ...


Beautiful! I take that these cars have never ever been through a machine car wash.

What products are you using


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Impeccable said:


> Beautiful! I take that these cars have never ever been through a machine car wash.
> 
> What products are you using




Both have seen auto car washes. The van is 10yrs old and has been up and down in terms of care. As of last fall however we decided to keep it thus I fully corrected it and made the push with the wife to keep it away from anything automated that isn't touchless. The Audi I bought last summer with only 6 months of service on it as an Audi Official Car from their Cali Test Center thus I'm sure the driver (who I talked with) had done so. I corrected that as well and keep it perfect with quarterly Jeweling using McKey's 37 Jeweling polish.

Overall there are a ton of great options and products to use. I really like HD's lineup. HDAdapt is an awesome compound/polish that with a basic light cutting pad will finish like a polish. HDSpeed is a great All in One polish that will take out even medium to tough swirls. HDPoxy is an awesome last step hybrid wax too. These cars have seen all those and a few others too.

Feel free to PM me with any questions. Sorry to hijack the thread a bit here.


----------



## landstuhltaylor (Jul 21, 2011)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> That looks like it could be a little fun. :laugh:


Should be even better once I get the Penske 7500/8300s under it and 1200/550 springs. The Koni Yellows are _very_ underdamped right now.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Next to my uncle's 540i M Sport with bonus M3, at High Plains Raceway for the weekend's Lemons race.


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Everything except the Camry across the street. The R53 goes to a new home later this week (hopefully). 


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

Quentin said:


> Everything except the Camry across the street. The R53 goes to a new home later this week (hopefully).
> 
> 
> Sent from Tandy 400


That lineup looks great. 

What's the deets on the R53?

Spot the changes between March and June:


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Zillon said:


> That lineup looks great.
> 
> What's the deets on the R53?
> 
> Spot the changes between March and June:


New wheels and painted calipers? Great looking PW!










2005, S, LSD, 6MT, moonroof, fogs, driving lights. 78,xxx miles. I posted it in your thread. 

http://www.northamericanmotoring.co...i-cooper-s-6mt-lsd-79k-miles.html#post4214517



Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## MVZOOM (Sep 29, 2004)

Cross post from the Ownership thread.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

Quentin said:


> New wheels and painted calipers? Great looking PW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot damn. You're making me want to buy a 2nd one. :laugh:

I did a lot of work under the bonnet. New wheels & tires, R56 front brakes and new Pagid rotors/Stoptech pads all the way around with Motul RBF600 fluid and Stoptech stainless lines, H&R coilovers, Ireland Engineering camber plates, Helix 15% pulley and belt, Helix short shifter, Raceseng shift knob, new OE coolant expansion tank, new plugs, new air filter, Hotchkis 22mm rear sway, fixed the leaky antenna gasket, replaced 2 sunroof tracks and relubed the assembly. And a very extensive detail. I think that's everything so far?

I took it to the dragon for a week in May, it passed the test with flying colors. 2500 miles in 7 days. :thumbup:


----------



## MancUnited1 (Sep 14, 2004)

geoffp said:


> 1988 BMW E30 by Geoff Potter, on Flickr


A fellow Coastie aviator? Don't run into those everyday.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

I've posted this before but many things have changed. 

Just wrapping up the high comp build for my Rabbit and its the first engine I've built myself so *fingers crossed* nothing is amiss when I try to start it tonight. Hoping for 190-200whp  It was cleaned up more after this picture but you get the idea.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

SourKrout said:


>


Wow. :thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

SourKrout said:


> I've posted this before but many things have changed.
> 
> Just wrapping up the high comp build for my Rabbit and its the first engine I've built myself so *fingers crossed* nothing is amiss when I try to start it tonight. Hoping for 190-200whp  It was cleaned up more after this picture but you get the idea.












very nice! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Egz said:


> Back on the road after 4 years of sitting.


That's awesome :thumbup: Haven't seen one of these modified


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

RDE38 said:


> My 01' E38 sport


Fantastic. Always thought they looked "chinless" without a front valence. That one piece really makes a difference.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Update on my LS that I am trying to make fun to drive. 

Handles much better, just some Function Form coilovers. Working on refreshing everything else, I have new endlinks in and Ingalls sway bushings i need to put in.

Then threw in my seats and steering wheel from my old Genesis :laugh: I get some laughs but it is fun even with the ballon tires. Dropping weight is addicting anyone else knows of ways beyond seats and spare I am all ears :thumbup:



















Wheels and tires coming next once my wife goes back to work eace:


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

1.8tizzle said:


> My goodness that looks good. :thumbup:


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

BluMagic said:


> Update on my LS that I am trying to make fun to drive.
> 
> Handles much better, just some Function Form coilovers. Working on refreshing everything else, I have new endlinks in and Ingalls sway bushings i need to put in.
> 
> Then threw in my seats and steering wheel from my old Genesis :laugh: I get some laughs but it is fun even with the ballon tires. Dropping weight is addicting anyone else knows of ways beyond seats and spare I am all ears :thumbup:


Are you going to swap in a W58?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

SourKrout said:


> I've posted this before but many things have changed.
> 
> Just wrapping up the high comp build for my Rabbit and its the first engine I've built myself so *fingers crossed* nothing is amiss when I try to start it tonight. Hoping for 190-200whp  It was cleaned up more after this picture but you get the idea.


It's beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

Nice drive in Malibu


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

SourKrout said:


>


Just use a decent spark plug-wire separator/guide and you'll be fine


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> Just use a decent spark plug-wire separator/guide and you'll be fine


Oh I actually am using one now  Everything was just kind of flopped in there when the picture was taken.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

SourKrout said:


> Oh I actually am using one now  Everything was just kind of flopped in there when the picture was taken.


I figured. No sane person goes through all that labor to have plug-wires melted on a header-pipe due to lack of $.40 separators.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

StarvinMarvin said:


> Fantastic. Always thought they looked "chinless" without a front valence. That one piece really makes a difference.


Thanks! And yeah the alpina lip really enhances the front end imho.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

PsychoVolvo said:


> That's awesome :thumbup: Haven't seen one of these modified


Thanks! I can't wait to get the tune redone and see what new numbers she will put down. I'd be happy with 300hp.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Pennywise said:


> Are you going to swap in a W58?




i'd like to, i have been looking at parts for either the W58 or the 350z 6-speed (Collins kit). The only part I'm worried about is the wiring, I haven't found a good resource for that yet. I hear the UCF20 ECU is a little trickier that the UCF10


----------



## El Brando (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

El Brando said:


>







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

El Brando said:


>


I'm digging this one!
I assume those are the track pack wheels with some powder coat?


----------



## MancUnited1 (Sep 14, 2004)

VR6GURU said:


> Nice drive in Malibu


Quite possibly the most appropriate license plate for this vehicle.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

MancUnited1 said:


> Quite possibly the most appropriate license plate for this vehicle.


Hehe, I'm glad you get the joke / humor 

sometimes people ask me if its just my favorite tea


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

After having the trans out 3 times in the last 3 days troubleshooting what turned out to be a manufacturing defect in the Southbend clutch disc I finally got to start breaking in the engine today and take it to a show. :thumbup: Should be a ripper with more tuning time. 

Hood will be installed when someone is around to help fit it.


----------



## Robospike (Mar 26, 2012)

SourKrout said:


> After having the trans out 3 times in the last 3 days troubleshooting what turned out to be a manufacturing defect in the Southbend clutch disc I finally got to start breaking in the engine today and take it to a show.  Should be a ripper with more tuning time.
> 
> Hood will be installed when someone is around to help fit it.


Wow this is gorgeous. Do you have any further pictures? Love what you've done.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

SourKrout said:


> After having the trans out 3 times in the last 3 days troubleshooting what turned out to be a manufacturing defect in the Southbend clutch disc I finally got to start breaking in the engine today and take it to a show. :thumbup: Should be a ripper with more tuning time.
> 
> Hood will be installed when someone is around to help fit it.


----------



## trickery (Mar 26, 2010)

Egz said:


> Back on the road after 4 years of sitting.


something about this thing is just so rad. Is it the headlights? looks very unique relative to other 1st gen Fusions I've seen. Cool powerplant too, is that an aftermarket turbo setup?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

trickery said:


> something about this thing is just so rad. Is it the headlights? looks very unique relative to other 1st gen Fusions I've seen. Cool powerplant too, is that an aftermarket turbo setup?


This, explain why I'm so curious about a Ford Fusion. Please.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

trickery said:


> something about this thing is just so rad. Is it the headlights? looks very unique relative to other 1st gen Fusions I've seen. Cool powerplant too, is that an aftermarket turbo setup?


i get a "australian V8 supercar" vibe from it.

coolest and best looking fusion i've ever seen, that's for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## JRH2009 (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's my two. 

The 70 Charger is being but as a simple pro touring/reliable highway driver. Ive been tweaking it for over 15 years, I bought it back in 1999. I've been tweaking the suspension at the autoX the last few months, trying to make a 2 ton 50 year old Dodge handle as well as possible.

The M3 is a nearly stock 99 convertible, but it sees a handful of HPDEs a year. I probably should sell it and buy a coupe, but its too much fun.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

JRH2009 said:


>


Road Atlanta, eh? Do you reside nearby?


----------



## JRH2009 (Dec 2, 2009)

I live about 1.5 hours Southwest, just outside Columbus GA.

Road Atlanta is amazing though. It seems every other time I go, someone looses it and eats the wall just before the start/finish line. Turn 14 I think?

But that track is amazing to drive.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Taking a boat ride.


----------



## cretinx (May 7, 2010)

A wild Lotus appears.


----------



## PolishSasquatch (May 8, 2008)

put a crane on it. Need to install the remote control winch and log hooks. Purpose it to pick up 6' long logs to bring home to chop up into firewood. Just finished installing AC in it too, soooo you could say I am rolling in luxury now.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

cretinx said:


> A wild Lotus appears.


What is this, a picture for ants? It needs to be at least......3 times this size.
Love the esprit. Any ownership thread? I'd love to hear details about what living with such a ridiculous (but awesome) car is like.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Now with more flag.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

cretinx said:


> A wild Lotus appears.


Are these appreciating yet? Beautiful car...always loved them.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

My old E36 M3 and my new daily driver E46 330i ZHP. Friends S2000.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Now with more flag.


Has anybody seen a good GTI flag? I've got flags for Peugeot, BMW, and ///M in my garage -- GTI would be a nice addition.)


----------



## alpha2turbo (Dec 31, 2012)

My "stage 3" Focus ST


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

alpha2turbo said:


> My "stage 3" Focus ST
> 
> pic...


Looks great, just perfect ride height. Spacers?


----------



## alpha2turbo (Dec 31, 2012)

mittencuh said:


> Looks great, just perfect ride height. Spacers?


Thanks. They are Steeda springs, only 5mm spacers. The wheels are 40mm offset so the 5mm spacers bring it out flush.


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

This is actually pretty fitting to go after an LT1 Camaro. Here's my new 5.0 SN95. It's my 3rd Mustang (01 GT, 89 GT, now my 94 GT) and I absolutely love it. I've got a few things I need to fix up on it, but otherwise it's super clean. Only 125k on it, got BBK shorty headers, offroad H pipe, and SLP Loudmouth resonators. May swap out the SLPs for some Flowmaster 40s or something, it's pretty damn loud. It's got a few other things, intake manifold, CAI, short shifter, etc. It's also on adjustable Tokico shocks, not sure what springs, and some big ol sway bars with wheels from a 2010 GT plastidipped in dark grey. I've already got a set of 3.73 gears ready to drop in other than that, I'm probably mostly done modifying it.

It's currently got an annoying warm idle issue, where it likes to die out right after you start it up after it's been warmed up. But that only lasts about 15 seconds. Probably an EGR or something. But if that's the worst thing I have to deal with, I think I made out alright on this one.


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hogan said:


> This is actually pretty fitting to go after an LT1 Camaro. Here's my new 5.0 SN95. It's my 3rd Mustang (01 GT, 89 GT, now my 94 GT) and I absolutely love it. I've got a few things I need to fix up on it, but otherwise it's super clean. Only 125k on it, got BBK shorty headers, offroad H pipe, and SLP Loudmouth resonators. May swap out the SLPs for some Flowmaster 40s or something, it's pretty damn loud. It's got a few other things, intake manifold, CAI, short shifter, etc. It's also on adjustable Tokico shocks, not sure what springs, and some big ol sway bars with wheels from a 2010 GT plastidipped in dark grey. I've already got a set of 3.73 gears ready to drop in other than that, I'm probably mostly done modifying it.
> 
> It's currently got an annoying warm idle issue, where it likes to die out right after you start it up after it's been warmed up. But that only lasts about 15 seconds. Probably an EGR or something. But if that's the worst thing I have to deal with, I think I made out alright on this one.



LS1 Camaro* 

Nice ride too!


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

germanbycar said:


> LS1 Camaro*
> 
> Nice ride too!


haha right you are, I've always mixed up the rear ends on the LT1 and LS1 4th gen Camaros, my bad. Really dig your car though!


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hogan said:


> haha right you are, I've always mixed up the rear ends on the LT1 and LS1 4th gen Camaros, my bad. Really dig your car though!


Oh I mix em up all the time too. Thanks though! Always liked SN95's as well.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

GTIanz said:


> Are these appreciating yet? Beautiful car...always loved them.


Looks like it could be yours for $30k+

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lotus-Esprit-V8-Coupe-2-Door-/162109324774?forcerrptr=true&hash=item25be77fde6:g:sLIAAOSwc1FXZdXf&item=162109324774


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

germanbycar said:


>


Wow! Nice ride:thumbup:


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hogan said:


>


TWINS!! Mine's a 95. I have the Mach 1 style lip in the garage, BBK shorties and x pipe and 4.10s to go in, suspension still to do, I just replaced the distributor and now it runs like **** with the spout in  Oh well, it was cheap :laugh:












Anyway, newest ride 

79 Bronco w/ 6in lift and 38s. Doing 460 swap, fiberglass bulge fenders, maybe pulling body off to clean and paint the frame and undercoat.











GOAL


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

welderdood said:


> Wow! Nice ride:thumbup:


Thanks! Definite bang for your buck experience.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

germanbycar said:


>


Beautiful! I had 2x 1995 Z28's over the years. My first was the same color with the tan leather interior and 6 speed manual. Absolutely loved that car. Yours looks immaculate!



Hogan said:


> haha right you are, I've always mixed up the rear ends on the LT1 and LS1 4th gen Camaros, my bad. Really dig your car though!


Not sure you can tell the difference between the LT1 and LS1 4th gen Camaro's from the rear end. It's the front end and the headlights that give it away.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

cretinx said:


> A wild Lotus appears.


 :heart:


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

GTIanz said:


> Beautiful! I had 2x 1995 Z28's over the years. My first was the same color with the tan leather interior and 6 speed manual. Absolutely loved that car. Yours looks immaculate!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure you can tell the difference between the LT1 and LS1 4th gen Camaro's from the rear end. It's the front end and the headlights that give it away.



Sounds like an awesome car! And thanks - recently picked it up from a 74yo farmer who never drove it.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Hogan said:


> haha right you are, I've always mixed up the rear ends on the LT1 and LS1 4th gen Camaros, my bad. Really dig your car though!





germanbycar said:


> Oh I mix em up all the time too. Thanks though! Always liked SN95's as well.


You dont have to be nice to him, hes not going to run you over. 




> Anyway, newest ride
> 
> 79 Bronco w/ 6in lift and 38s. Doing 460 swap, fiberglass bulge fenders, maybe pulling body off to clean and paint the frame and undercoat.
> 
> ...


^^^ YES!


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

rpmk4 said:


> TWINS!! Mine's a 95. I have the Mach 1 style lip in the garage, BBK shorties and x pipe and 4.10s to go in, suspension still to do, I just replaced the distributor and now it runs like **** with the spout in  Oh well, it was cheap :laugh:


Oh nice, that's awesome! It's cool to have a twin around here haha Really dig your car, shame about the ignition issues. I know mine had issues for awhile, but at this point the entire ignition system is brand new, so it got sorted out somehow haha.



GTIanz said:


> Not sure you can tell the difference between the LT1 and LS1 4th gen Camaro's from the rear end. It's the front end and the headlights that give it away.


Ah gotcha, yeah I was never sure haha, that's good to know.



Atl-Atl said:


> You dont have to be nice to him, hes not going to run you over.


I mean, you never know, maybe I will, best to play it safe hahaha


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## ResetPower5 (Jun 22, 2016)

GTIanz said:


> Beautiful! I had 2x 1995 Z28's over the years. My first was the same color with the tan leather interior and 6 speed manual. Absolutely loved that car. Yours looks immaculate!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure you can tell the difference between the LT1 and LS1 4th gen Camaro's from the rear end. It's the front end and the headlights that give it away.


LT1 had all red lights, LS1 have orange turns.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

Just my daily Golf MkVI 2.5L


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Newest addition.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

ResetPower5 said:


> LT1 had all red lights, LS1 have orange turns.


'97 Camaros had amber turns and an LT1 btw. :thumbup:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

I was given a newer pull-out Lay-Z-Boy after a friend of mine bought a house. I figured since my neighbors probably thought I was WT due to an old rabbit, two pickups and a fancy Pontiac in the driveway I'd just park in my yard to offload the couch quickly and also so we didn't have to step over the plants. 

...I also cut the grass two days ago, this stuff grows like crazy.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Pollen is ridiculous right now.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin2Liter (Sep 10, 2014)

My MK2 and My MK6 Wolfsburg Edition

MK6 is stock

MK2 is stock 



:laugh:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

you have a strange definition of stock. 

nice looking cars! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

He must've meant OEM+ 


R:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Spoolin2Liter said:


>


How much power does this thing make? With those tires I bet you have no traction


----------



## Spoolin2Liter (Sep 10, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> you have a strange definition of stock.
> 
> nice looking cars! :thumbup::thumbup:


forgot to put stock "looking" haha




acsean792 said:


> He must've meant OEM+
> 
> 
> R:


precisely



FuelInMyVeins said:


> How much power does this thing make? With those tires I bet you have no traction


a couple years ago it made 240 at 13lbs with the stock cam. currently has a 270 cam and a brand new turbonetics with 3" straight pipe. My guess is its at about 275 or so with the boost now at 16lbs.

As far as traction goes 1st and 2nd gear are essentially useless but it does have a limited slip diff so the traction issue goes away once 3rd gear comes. Its got a g60 trans in it so the gears are a bit longer than your typical 020 which certainly helps as well. 

Thanks for the comments guys. see my Sig for the build thread and other specs.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## ZPayne (Jan 8, 2014)

One pic? I suppose I'll go with the ass end.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Fiesta gone. FJ in:


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

I still really like this car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Time for an updated photo of "the fleet" from a show a few weeks ago.

(Yes, that's an Oriental rug of the BMW logo in front of the M5. A gift from treasured friends several Bimmers ago.)


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

bbk said:


> I still really like this car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:

I miss my black B8.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

TooFitToQuit said:


>


Nice headlights, I know a local guy that... oh wait.


----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)

One week into daily duty and still truckin on like a champ


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

New shoes and moar low........


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

At Thunderhill West this weekend --


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Picking up Analog from storage and dropping off Digital for a detail. Sorry for the crappy pic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Man Cave :laugh:


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

LaFerrari said:


> Picking up Analog from storage and dropping off Digital for a detail. Sorry for the crappy pic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see you have good taste in colors :thumbup:.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Off to the fixit shop









Captain doing what it does best









Someone wants to go for a ride in the old crock









Sloppy gets to have fun too









The MG is behaving itself, so it earned another tank of gas (major leap of faith on display here)


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Claff said:


> {snip}
> 
> The MG is behaving itself, so it earned another tank of gas (major leap of faith on display here)
> 
> {snip}


I enjoyed the whole post (and love the selections!), but this line was the best!


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

jpwalker90 said:


> I see you have good taste in colors :thumbup:.


What can I say...I likes me blue cars.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 11, 2015)

3+1


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

*Summer Mode:*


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

after spending 3 weeks in the driveway as an ornament, i got the cooling system working again_ by getting someone else_ to fix it.. F&$*$&#@ air bubbles, god dammit.

victory picture.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Not sure I posted my replacement for my B5 S4 Avant in here yet, figured I would. Picture is a little old as I was still on my winters but you get the idea


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Decided daily driving my mk2 golf wasn't exactly comfortable any more... can't take not having a/c any longer, i guess that's how i know I'm getting old  .... got myself into a much newer car...


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

havent taken a non cell phone picture in a long time

DSC07515 by tim wilson, on Flickr

DSC07513 by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

spoonie said:


> after spending 3 weeks in the driveway as an ornament, i got the cooling system working again_ by getting someone else_ to fix it.. F&$*$&#@ air bubbles, god dammit.
> 
> victory picture.


:heart: cannont wait to get mine to my new house so i can fix it and drive it again. been over a year since it was jumped and blew the headgasket


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Decided daily driving my mk2 golf wasn't exactly comfortable any more... can't take not having a/c any longer, i guess that's how i know I'm getting old  .... got myself into a much newer car...


Nice color combo. 

Wife's new ride:










Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Drove the old jetta to cult classic show, cool shot by bearded mug media


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Drove the old jetta to cult classic show, cool shot by bearded mug media





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice looking mk3:thumbup: Those are shaved door handles?


----------



## biggus dickus (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Nice looking mk3:thumbup: Those are shaved door handles?


yup, completely shaved front and rear too


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

My latest purchase. 7,000 original mile rabbit.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Damn... real clean. I've been keeping my eye out for some clean mk1s to buy, congrats :beer:


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

My wife's new Quattro:










Together with my SRT8:











www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

]


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Finally got my Startechs on my Audi.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Dr.AK said:


> Finally got my Startechs on my Audi.


Very nice. Period correct looking, subtle yet purposeful at the same time. :thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

My car now has a yard. "Car" hahaha










sent from my mtb race this weekend.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Newest addition


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

The latest addition:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Slipstream said:


> The latest addition:


thats awesome. always loved those cars. very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Slipstream said:


> The latest addition:


Was close to buying one of these a couple months back. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

The new addition:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Finally got the pictures from the track day --


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

"My" slice of lunacy for the week. I _shouldn't_ like it, but I already kinda love it. :beer:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

My truck


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

spoonie said:


> "My" slice of lunacy for the week. I _shouldn't_ like it, but I already kinda love it. :beer:


I mean there's no reason to really not like it, assuming you're a car person. Buying one of these and you're basically buying a MB from the good old days with a modern engine and some electronics. 

If you're looking to put some miles on it, come out to philadelphia. I'd be happy just opening and closing the doors for several hours. :laugh:


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

spoonie said:


> "My" slice of lunacy for the week. I _shouldn't_ like it, but I already kinda love it. :beer:




I'll bet the doors have that satisfyingly solid german "thud" when you close them. I always loved me a G wagon.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

6cylVWguy said:


> I'd be happy just opening and closing the doors for several hours. :laugh:


I definitely did this when I saw one at the auto show. Open and closed them about a dozen times. Then marvelled at the beefy latch they have on them.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

bothhandsplease said:


> I definitely did this when I saw one at the auto show. Open and closed them about a dozen times. Then marvelled at the beefy latch they have on them.


If you need me, I'll be outside slobbering while opening and closing my Gelandewagen. :laugh:


----------



## jhardy06 (May 18, 2008)

Haven't posted on here in years. Picked this up last weekend as a new daily










Still have my G8, she's become the toy now


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

jhardy06 said:


> Haven't posted on here in years. Picked this up last weekend as a new daily
> 
> Still have my G8, she's become the toy now


:wave:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I've always browsed this thread and it has made me want a picture of all my cars together. I bought my first house a few weeks ago, and it has a 3-car garage so I was able to make that happen finally. 2007 Outback 5mt, 1996 Golf Harlequin, 1988 Scirocco.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

upoo2 said:


> I bought my first house a few weeks ago, and it has a 3-car garage so I was able to make that happen finally. 2007 Outback 5mt, 1996 Golf Harlequin, 1988 Scirocco.


Congrats on the new home! I know they're kind of cheesy in a 1990s D&W/Max Power kind of way, but I've always liked the green Hella Mk3 tails and the blue ones, too.


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

jhardy06 said:


> Haven't posted on here in years. Picked this up last weekend as a new daily


Zellwood/Apopka airport?


----------



## jhardy06 (May 18, 2008)

heffe80 said:


> Zellwood/Apopka airport?


Yup, friend bought a hangar up there for his cars and is letting me keep mine up there


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## white rabbit (Jul 23, 2001)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Just picked up my third C7 A6... Been through all three engines on the C7 at this point..... 4.0L only seems like the logical next step... albeit a couple years away.


At home with her A4


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Put some plastic stuff on my car to make it look lower today. 
DSC_0638 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## MVZOOM1 (Jul 11, 2016)

westopher said:


> Put some plastic stuff on my car to make it look lower today.
> DSC_0638 by Chris West, on Flickr


I likey. Looks hot.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MorganW. (Dec 26, 2011)

Sent from my LG-H740 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

haven't posted the Mazda in a while


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

This morning at a local car meet up


----------



## MorganW. (Dec 26, 2011)

rq1trackaddict said:


> This morning at a local car meet up


Classic period look man. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Second pic has my bored wife in it. I suck at taking pictures, but for once my car is clean! (It's usually somewhat clean, but gets dusty in the garage.) I hardly ever drive it. I've put less than 11k on it in the 14 months ive owned it, but the majority of those miles were in the first 8-9 months. I rarely drive it nowadays. 

The only thing I haven't done that I want to do is swap out the tacky chrome window trim with black trim from a GSR. I'll probably swap back to an MR trunk too. 

It has well under 2k in mods including a tune. It made 305/307 on a mustang dyno, which isn't bad considering what is done to it. I've only raced it at a few 1/8 mile tracks, and usually run 7.9-8.0. I know it's not considered lightning fast by any means, but it's plenty quick enough for me!


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Nealric said:


> The new addition:


Best color combo for the new STI in my opinion. I sorta wish I woulda at least looked at them before I bought my Evo. I had an 04, and it is one of two cars I truly regret getting rid of.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

reflexmk4 said:


> Classic period look man. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks dude:thumbup:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

jpwalker90 said:


> Best color combo for the new STI in my opinion. I sorta wish I woulda at least looked at them before I bought my Evo. I had an 04, and it is one of two cars I truly regret getting rid of.


It's funny. I'm usually not a fan of loud colors or flashy cars, but there's something about a bright red car with a giant wing that works


----------



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)

[/url]IMG_20160626_160801 by freedomperiod, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

freedomperiod said:


> [/url]IMG_20160626_160801 by freedomperiod, on Flickr[/IMG]


pointy elbow, would not purchase that ferrari


----------



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)

Dravenport said:


> pointy elbow, would not purchase that ferrari


If I showed you what that elbow was attached to, you may reconsider


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

freedomperiod said:


> If I showed you what that elbow was attached to, you may reconsider


context acquired, pics or its bull****


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Taken last night. Crazy sky.


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Nealric said:


> It's funny. I'm usually not a fan of loud colors or flashy cars, but there's something about a bright red car with a giant wing that works


Didn't you have an R?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> Didn't you have an R?


I was close to pulling the trigger one one but decided I preferred the STI. Used to have Mk IV GTI.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Nealric said:


> I was close to pulling the trigger one one but decided I preferred the STI. Used to have Mk IV GTI.


Ohhh okay. Did the R forum put you off of it? :laugh:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

It's been a while since I've posted in here. New'ish photo after the color change


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

20rabbit08 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted in here. New'ish photo after the color change


:thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

20rabbit08 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted in here. New'ish photo after the color change


That's hideous. /justjealous


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

white rabbit said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

My car with one of the headlights out.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

my work in progress.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

^ Gorgeous


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

^^^What he said! 

Looks like its mini tubbed, whats under the hood? 

:thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

new addition to the garage today.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

New shoes for the i30

IMG_4102_wm by Dietrich Huebert, on Flickr

IMG_4082_wm by Dietrich Huebert, on Flickr


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Picked up a 2006 Mini Cooper S JCW wrapped in lime green. 




























Still have my 2012 VW GTI Autobahn as well










And then my partners 2014 Ram Sport 1500










And our toy... 2014 Keystone Outback




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Interesting to see so many in vwvortex community does not own, or have ever owned, or would consider owning, either a VW or an Audi.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

baboondumdum said:


> Interesting to see so many in vwvortex community does not own, or have ever owned, or would consider owning, either a VW or an Audi.


For myself, I'm on my second VW... Previous was a 2006 Jetta GLI and current 2012 GTI. Added some non VWs to the household though but going strong now since 2008


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

baboondumdum said:


> Interesting to see so many in vwvortex community does not own, or have ever owned, or would consider owning, either a VW or an Audi.


To be fair, many years ago the car lounge was a separate site and then was linked to different automotive forums.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Hadn't taken any shots of her for a while but on the way back from getting some food, I grabbed a camera I keep in my car and decided to snag one while she was clean and the sun was still peaking out over the trees.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> new addition to the garage ]


Damn!!


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Update to the wife's car. Almost done (but never really done)...


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

I really need to get some clean pictures, but here's what I have at the moment. Full disclosure - this is my wife's car, not mine. Fully gutted and rebuilt with a 350/350 (she wouldn't let me put a manual in it). The one on the road was the first time it was out on the road, post-restoration, still have the coating on the whitewalls.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

veedubBiker said:


> I really need to get some clean pictures, but here's what I have at the moment. Full disclosure - this is my wife's car, not mine. Fully gutted and rebuilt with a 350/350 (she wouldn't let me put a manual in it). The one on the road was the first time it was out on the road, post-restoration, still have the coating on the whitewalls.




So freaking cool, was it a CT car originally?

Needs it's own build thread!


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

Aonarch said:


> ^ Gorgeous


thanks!



Atl-Atl said:


> ^^^What he said!
> 
> Looks like its mini tubbed, whats under the hood?
> 
> :thumbup:


not tubbed although i should prob get to that sooner than later once i drop the dream of finding a used supercharger setup and decide on a cam setup. 

currently: 
L33 5.3 ls swap (basically the HO 5.3. all aluminum with 799 cast vette heads)
4l65e trans
CAI
mid length headers to x pipe to flowmasters that dump under the bed
brand new old air AC setup
blackbear performance tune

awaiting:
TSP 228r or 224r cam (havent decided yet)
PAC springs
circle d 3200 stall
b&m trans cooler
corvette trans servo
e-cutouts after the x pipe




lyonsroar said:


> New shoes for the i30


what wheels are those? they look great!



baboondumdum said:


> Interesting to see so many in vwvortex community does not own, or have ever owned, or would consider owning, either a VW or an Audi.


ive owned 13 vw/audi cars





Raek said:


> Update to the wife's car. Almost done (but never really done)...


wow thats a really cool cab



veedubBiker said:


> I really need to get some clean pictures, but here's what I have at the moment. Full disclosure - this is my wife's car, not mine. Fully gutted and rebuilt with a 350/350 (she wouldn't let me put a manual in it). The one on the road was the first time it was out on the road, post-restoration, still have the coating on the whitewalls.


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

New A6, replacing the Golf R and S4.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> To be fair, many years ago the car lounge was a separate site and then was linked to different automotive forums.


its called car lounge, not vaglounge. it's the only reason i come here, if it was all VAG products I'd prolly never come back


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

welderdood said:


> So freaking cool, was it a CT car originally?
> 
> Needs it's own build thread!



No, Cali car, so very little rust. Needed a few rocker panel/lower pillar and door frame sections replaced, but other than that the body was great. Here are a few more.

Pulling the engine


Wife wrenching


Gutted and off to paint


At the paint shop




Coming home from paint


Wiring and interior




So fresh and so clean


The lack of wiring to that radiator fan became a problem in short order


While I was trying to get our wedding party together for the rehearsal, then-fiancee was stuck on the side of the highway due to overheating....we used the old radiator which was so blocked up the belt-driven fan wasn't sufficient to keep it cooled, and we never finished wiring the electric fan to supplement. Thus, my wife missed our wedding rehearsal.


But, she showed up for the main event, so that's really all that matters.


eace:


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> new addition to the garage today.


My god this thing is clean. Probably one of the cleanest MK3s I've ever seen. How many miles are on it? Do you mind telling how much you got it for? I Love it. :heart: :heart: Great pickup!


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

Got a GX470 to be our backup family car, replacing the IS300

Not the greatest image, but this is all I got for now.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

leftygibsonplyr said:


> My god this thing is clean. Probably one of the cleanest MK3s I've ever seen. How many miles are on it? Do you mind telling how much you got it for? I Love it. :heart: :heart: Great pickup!


like most cars, it looks better in pictures. it's not without it's issues, but overall it is in astounding condition. car has 180k miles on it. not sure how the PO kept the car so clean. :screwy:

price is classified.


----------



## rick8018 (Jan 3, 2001)

veedubBiker said:


> But, she showed up for the main event, so that's really all that matters.


Freakin' awesome wagon, hot wife, great story....dude, you own TCL now. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> like most cars, it looks better in pictures. it's not without it's issues, but overall it is in astounding condition. car has 180k miles on it. not sure how the PO kept the car so clean. :screwy:
> 
> price is classified.


Don't be a douche canoe and tell us how much you paid!! eace:


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

baboondumdum said:


> Interesting to see so many in vwvortex community does not own, or have ever owned, or would consider owning, either a VW or an Audi.


Just sold my last VW, wife's '02 Passat wagon we brought our oldest home in. Personally, I've owned 3 factory 16valves, as I loved that little motor and one POS mkIII 2.0 autotragic. Got my dad into VWs and he owned 1 mkI and 2 mkIIs and is now grown up and has his 2nd TTS convertible. Got a cousin into them and he's had probably 20 or more and swaps everything into anything anymore. :thumbup:

VW just doesn't give me what I want anymore out of an ownership experience. Their service after spending over $30k on a brand new car was a joke compared to how we're treated now with our used cars. Dieselgate and their handling of it just reaffirms my position that they honestly do not care about the customer and are constantly in CYA mode. Not who I want to exchange 10s of thousands of dollars with. opcorn:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BBQing during the Saturday power outage.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Old picture but the project is in the same place. Lol


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Recent tooshie shot.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

^^^ Clean :thumbup:


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> ^^^ Clean :thumbup:


Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Took the GTI for work the other day making sales calls in Northern NH. Couldn't pass up a chance to hit the Kancamagus Highway in the morning before all of the campers rolled out. 





I :heart: my job.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

jazzy photos. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

^ NOTORIOUS I like your car taste. :thumbup:



jreed1337 said:


> ^
> 
> jazzy photos. :thumbup::beer:


Thanks :beer:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup: For R32 and 3 series picture


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Slverjet said:


> Recent tooshie shot.


:thumbup: This really makes me want to buy another one, and of course in RS.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Can't believe I haven't whored out the ride in this thread yet:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I also have this one:




And, M3 update:


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Kar98 said:


> Can't believe I haven't whored out the ride in this thread yet:


Please send Kolache. :beer:


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

My 1970 VW KARMANN GHIA COUPE:










Together with my AUDI RS6:











www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Hot damn.


----------



## rick8018 (Jan 3, 2001)

kiznarsh said:


> Hot damn.


Yup. :thumbup::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

Cleaned up the 500 Turbo


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Friends AP2 S2000, brothers E46 M3 and my E46 330i ZHP.


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

rick8018 said:


> Yup. :thumbup::heart::heart::heart:


With loaded trailer on French highway back from Paris to Frankfurt / Germany yesterday:


























And today my car here in Jeddah:











www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## rick8018 (Jan 3, 2001)

RS6 Avant....gawd almighty!!! Just gorgeous!:thumbup:


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

I may or may not have purchased some new wheels......


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:

would look much better without mud flaps. Just my .25 cents


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

They really work keeping crap off the side of the car especially with the offset of the wheels. Only reason they are on there but I appreciate the feedback. :thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

modular said:


> They really work keeping crap off the side of the car especially with the offset of the wheels. Only reason they are on there but I appreciate the feedback. :thumbup:


They're subtle and black, I'd leave them as. :thumbup:


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> would look much better without mud flaps. Just my .25 cents


This.. hideous


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

at work










raceprep


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Swapped back to the MR trunk









Still need to lose the fugly chrome window trim.


----------



## BT85 (Oct 15, 2011)

UncleJB said:


> Took the GTI for work the other day making sales calls in Northern NH. Couldn't pass up a chance to hit the Kancamagus Highway in the morning before all of the campers rolled out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I had my R32 parked in that very spot at the end of June when I was up there. such a fun road to drive! I have a picture of it parked there on my computer. but for now here's a pic of my car on Mt. Washington










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Took the GTI for work the other day making sales calls in Northern NH. Couldn't pass up a chance to hit the Kancamagus Highway in the morning before all of the campers rolled out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BT85 said:


> Wow! I had my R32 parked in that very spot at the end of June when I was up there. such a fun road to drive! I have a picture of it parked there on my computer. but for now here's a pic of my car on Mt. Washington
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey guys....me too me too!


----------



## BT85 (Oct 15, 2011)

audi80Quattro said:


> Hey guys....me too me too!


it's the spot! lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Got the RAs and a fresh coat of wax put onto the GTi over the weekend.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

Got back into the 911 today after not driving it for a while. Feels good man.


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

jreed1337 said:


> Got the RAs and a fresh coat of wax put onto the GTi over the weekend.














audi80Quattro said:


> Got back into the 911 today after not driving it for a while. Feels good man.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

rq1trackaddict said:


> at work



Love.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

This page makes me kinda miss my old Mk3. Crazy to think that next year it's been 10 years.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

DMACK said:


> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


love it opcorn:


----------



## cretinx (May 7, 2010)

Impulse bought my neighbor's M3.

Less than 24 hours after getting plates at the DMV:










I am not disappointed.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

cretinx said:


> Impulse bought my neighbor's M3.
> 
> Less than 24 hours after getting plates at the DMV:
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

cretinx said:


> Impulse bought my neighbor's M3.
> 
> Less than 24 hours after getting plates at the DMV:
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

History'ing in Southern Ohio.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Oops


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

DMACK said:


> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


ROZAP.

I just wanted to say it.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

DMACK said:


> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


But why?


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> But why?


what do you reckon is more dangerous, shiny Jetta, or no front brake'd motorcycle? (sorry I had to)

Jetta person, are you in New Brunswick?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Throwback Thursday 

Photo of my old mk2 in summer of 2001


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Friend of mine shot this a month or so back


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

a recent pic of my r8 after I made some adjustments


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Picked up a V8 4Runner


----------



## zaYG (May 29, 2009)

BT85 said:


> it's the spot! lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely have a photo of my old A4 somewhere, but it isn't worth digging up.

Did stop there with the gf this past winter in -30 degree weather (coldest day of the year) and watched an STI go fully sideways leaving back onto the highway. That was a fun sight.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> But why?





MK5golf said:


> what do you reckon is more dangerous, shiny Jetta, or no front brake'd motorcycle? (sorry I had to)
> 
> Jetta person, are you in New Brunswick?


Sunny day reflections would suck. 

Owner:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

KC Jazz said:


> Picked up a V8 4Runner


Heavily considering for my next daily - if they make a 6 which I assume they do.


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> But why?


are you guys that late too the party? 

yes I am in N.B and yes am booking more and more customers daily to get cars wrapped and no I personally would not have paid 5500 to wrap it in gold. I did not pay close to that it was part of my 1 on 1 training and got my car wrapped as a bonus. Go take a 3m or avery course and be in a class with 7 students to 1 teacher. Yes every person looks and asks questions which leads to more business. Great, call me gold member. But face it alot of people it is not their style and that is fine. Some of you are trolls. But you all are guilty of doing stuff that does not fit everyones eye ie. camber, slammed station wagons, electric cars. But this gold car sure does open peoples minds to not always having to paint to get what they want. Not to mention chrome is one of the hardest materials too work with. Excuse me for choosing expert mode too train on.

Imagine I could pull that all off and change the color of my car every month and not be driving the same tornado red as everyone else is. Oh yeah I can do that now.

Imagine if you all built your cars to enjoy yourselves instead of what other people think. 

I have a big turbo mk4 for a toy. No rice here boys just lots of great advertising.

Have not heard one negative comment in real life. Troll on, hate on. 



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

NH69_GP13 said:


> Heavily considering for my next daily - if they make a 6 which I assume they do.


I put 17k miles on a 2015 Tacoma with the 4.0, which is the same V6 that is available in the 4Runner. Through forum searching, you pretty much just get whichever one you're feeling...but the V8 has a timing belt vs. timing chain on the V6. 

MPG is 1.0 rated difference, and I can say that the V8 is really, really pleasant around town. It's the same 4.7 that Toyota was using in the larger Sequoias and LX470s...so it's pretty effortless around town, and I'm glad I went with it.

In all honesty though, I would have bought the right V6 as well. I was more concerned with service history and general condition than trim level/engine. Good luck!


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Raguvian said:


> autoX NC Miata.jpg


This looks fantastic! Also, I *NEED* that little Patrick Star cone. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

SAV912 said:


> This looks fantastic! Also, I *NEED* that little Patrick Star cone. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Thanks! 

Here's the sticker:

https://www.blipshift.com/products/surprised-cone-sticker

I normally don't buy blipshift stickers but I had to have that one. :laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

DMACK said:


> are you guys that late too the party?
> 
> yes I am in N.B and yes am booking more and more customers daily to get cars wrapped and no I personally would not have paid 5500 to wrap it in gold. I did not pay close to that it was part of my 1 on 1 training and got my car wrapped as a bonus. Go take a 3m or avery course and be in a class with 7 students to 1 teacher. Yes every person looks and asks questions which leads to more business. Great, call me gold member. But face it alot of people it is not their style and that is fine. Some of you are trolls. But you all are guilty of doing stuff that does not fit everyones eye ie. camber, slammed station wagons, electric cars. But this gold car sure does open peoples minds to not always having to paint to get what they want. Not to mention chrome is one of the hardest materials too work with. Excuse me for choosing expert mode too train on.
> 
> ...


you didn't think people would have an opinion about a gold wrapped car? who's late to the party now?
why don't you take the chip off your shoulder and just settle down


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Dravenport said:


> you didn't think people would have an opinion about a gold wrapped car? who's late to the party now?
> why don't you take the chip off your shoulder and just settle down


X2 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

I am good just figured I would explain why I did it. I understand people would think that it is stupid. Was going to do red chrome but no one has done a gold jetta.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Haven't posted anything in a while.
Sold my Golf Rallye, and turned around and bought this. :laugh:


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

KC Jazz said:


> I put 17k miles on a 2015 Tacoma with the 4.0, which is the same V6 that is available in the 4Runner. Through forum searching, you pretty much just get whichever one you're feeling...but the V8 has a timing belt vs. timing chain on the V6.
> 
> MPG is 1.0 rated difference, and I can say that the V8 is really, really pleasant around town. It's the same 4.7 that Toyota was using in the larger Sequoias and LX470s...so it's pretty effortless around town, and I'm glad I went with it.
> 
> In all honesty though, I would have bought the right V6 as well. I was more concerned with service history and general condition than trim level/engine. Good luck!


good info thanks for it!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Morio said:


> a recent pic of my r8 after I made some adjustments


Nice frunk


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Sepp said:


> Haven't posted anything in a while.
> Sold my Golf Rallye, and turned around and bought this. :laugh:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_GTI (Aug 2, 2006)

SJ_GTI said:


> Have had my car a little over 5 years now, still love the way it looks.



After a little over 6 years of ownership I traded in my S4 and bought a new car today.

Picking it up at the dealer:











Parked at home:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

SJ_GTI said:


> After a little over 6 years of ownership I traded in my S4 and bought a new car today.
> 
> Picking it up at the dealer:
> 
> ...


That's really clean man! Love that blue.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Congrats and welcome to the club. 

Personally I'm not a fan of the Lapiz Blue at all. It doesn't help that it's the most common color either.


----------



## R34luver (Jul 27, 2016)

Pretty new to the Forums, bought my 2016 GTI a few months ago now 












I also have my 1994 F150 that i need to rebuild the engine soon (and a paint job  )


----------



## StopSweatinMe (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

My Golf, son's Jetta.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Just got this truck Today


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

The 991 is dead. Long live the Golf R!


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Just got this truck Today


Oh nice!!! V6? I am constantly looking at new Tacoma's. They are so nice... :heart: Tacoma's.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Just got this truck Today


nice! did you trade in the Si? is it manuel?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

dromanbujak600 said:


> Oh nice!!! V6? I am constantly looking at new Tacoma's. They are so nice... :heart: Tacoma's.


Thanks. Yes it's V6. 



MK5golf said:


> nice! did you trade in the Si? is it manuel?


Yup, traded in my Civic for this thing. Manuel is the only way to go.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

I love the new Tacomas. I'd like a TRD Off Road in sand or white.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Awesome that you can still get a Taco with a 6 speed.

Here's my newest:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

DSC_0638 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Newest toy... Currently working on washing the rust off!! It's amazing how much of it is stains in the paint around tiny little rock chips  Besides the larger spots on the doors it all comes fairly clean; should have taken a 'before' picture of how orange the entire car was. I'd love to know how it got like this, the floors and strut towers are completely rust free. It's like someone drove through Bonneville in a rainstorm and never washed the car again.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

Rolling on woodward.


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## satisfied2 (Aug 25, 2016)

K, what's up with this new password BS? I lost my old login and all of my e-cred...


----------



## Like a boss. (Jul 28, 2011)

My girl car










The race car & the daily










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

The little MR seems pretty tiny beside that Mazda3. Also - look - a Sunbird!


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Hawk said:


> The 991 is dead. Long live the Golf R!


Nice car! Don't know why you spelled it with 2 A's

congrats on the baby as well


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Nice car! Don't know why you spelled it with 2 A's
> 
> congrats on the baby as well


At least he didn't spell it with two Rs.











Oh wait.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

picked it up three weeks ago. been making that solid progress. :wave:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

jreed1337 said:


> Got the RAs and a fresh coat of wax put onto the GTi over the weekend.


Very nice! I'm a sucker for medium blue Mk3 GTIs.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

DonL said:


> Very nice! I'm a sucker for medium blue Mk3 GTIs.


thank you sir! :beer:


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Who says you need a Jeep?
(Steeper than it looks)



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We get it...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Elite_Deforce said:


> We get it...


Tapatalk fail


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Tapatalk fail


Was hoping it was something along those lines. :laugh:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

The pursuit of every last possible HP


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Roof rack installed..3rd pic. 

:wave:


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

^^ love the wagon 

More German Love Here:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

Just installed some FAST wheels on my slow car. :laugh:

FAST model FC04 in Bronze, 18x8 with Nitto Invo rubber.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Just installed some FAST wheels on my slow car. :laugh:
> 
> FAST model FC04 in Bronze, 18x8 with Nitto Invo rubber.


Ken Block hates you. And I mean more than he used to already hate you.

Seriously, though, I'd have hooked you up like crazy just to know you were driving around on a set of wheels KB got a royalty on.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Ken Block hates you. And I mean more than he used to already hate you.
> 
> Seriously, though, I'd have hooked you up like crazy just to know you were driving around on a set of wheels KB got a royalty on.


:laugh: Tarmacs?

Wifey works for a major tire distributor in Canada. And FAST wheels are Canadian, I got them and the rubber at her cost. Couldn't complain.

Please tell me Block ACTUALLY has said he hates me though. That would make my day. I mean make a YouTube video showing him the hot wheels I made of his car. 

And I know my car needs a bit of a drop, thinking i'll do some ProKit springs to drop 3/4" all around. I won't go lower because it's a daily through the winter and i'm not going through the expense of coilovers on this car.

Tell you what, you get me some cast Tarmacs or Turbomacs 4 for the price of 1 and i'll rock them for the winter. I'll even do a "hoonigan" Canadian style winter video. :laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Just installed some FAST wheels on my slow car. :laugh:
> 
> FAST model FC04 in Bronze, 18x8 with Nitto Invo rubber.


Needs more tire, imo. Love the wheels though. :thumbup:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Needs more tire, imo. Love the wheels though. :thumbup:


Thanks, I didn't want to be rubbing so I kept it simple. Could've gone a little wider.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Cousin Eddie said:


> :laugh: Tarmacs?
> 
> Wifey works for a major tire distributor in Canada. And FAST wheels are Canadian, I got them and the rubber at her cost. Couldn't complain.
> 
> ...


Yeah, he co-designed the Turbomac with us and his logo is on the backside of the wheel 

It'd maybe disappoint you to know that there's no way he'd ever hate you. He has an awesome sense of humor about all the crash/flatbrim/Monster jokes out there, and he's savvy enough that I'm sure he'd be grateful that you talk about him at all  

On topic, here's my car as it sits today (lots of changes planned):


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Thanks, I didn't want to be rubbing so I kept it simple. Could've gone a little wider.


You can fit 18x9.5 ET40 and 245/40 tires with no rubbing


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, he co-designed the Turbomac with us and his logo is on the backside of the wheel
> 
> It'd maybe disappoint you to know that there's no way he'd ever hate you. He has an awesome sense of humor about all the crash/flatbrim/Monster jokes out there, and he's savvy enough that I'm sure he'd be grateful that you talk about him at all
> 
> On topic, here's my car as it sits today (lots of changes planned):


Don't try to smooth me over dammit! 

Your car looks awesome btw, those wheels suit it. :thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> You can fit 18x9.5 ET40 and 245/40 tires with no rubbing


And I will keep that in my back pocket, thanks for the info. I'm at 18x8 ET40 with 225/40, I will go even wider next go around. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Don't try to smooth me over dammit!


I ain't worried. Gymkhana 9 premieres next Tuesday so you'll have all kinds of fresh material to work with 



> Your car looks awesome btw, those wheels suit it. :thumbup:


Thanks. I'm digging them too and 16x9s in the back of an SC just seem so right


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Traded the GLI for this last week....


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks. I'm digging them too and 16x9s in the back of an SC just seem so right


Do you have a front mounted oil cooler on your car? 

I imagine in the Cali heat you'd want all the cooling you can get.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Thanks, I didn't want to be rubbing so I kept it simple. Could've gone a little wider.


I feel your pain, believe me.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Bosley said:


> Traded the GLI for this last week....


What's with the wheels?


----------



## RafaGti (Jul 25, 2006)

Here are mine:

Commuter



Weekend Warrior


Past Headache and I still miss it.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> What's with the wheels?


Base Canadian MK7 GTI trim gets 17" wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

XM_Rocks said:


> Base Canadian MK7 GTI trim gets 17" wheels. :thumbup:


Because frost heaves and potholes.


----------



## BugAudi (Jul 22, 2014)

RafaGti said:


> Here are Past Headache and I still miss it.


A common statement amongst Corrado owners. Hahaha.



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

Noticed at work this morning that the wheel gap isn't nearly as bad on level ground. I think the gravel lot I was in yesterday was sloped:


----------



## Cradle2theDave (Aug 22, 2016)

APR Stage Dos, Manuel Edition:wave:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

XM_Rocks said:


> Base Canadian MK7 GTI trim gets 17" wheels. :thumbup:





Cousin Eddie said:


> Because frost heaves and potholes.


Yup x 2 - OEM 17" VW Brooklyns

Gonna use them as winters this year and make a decision next spring whether I want 18s again like my GLI or stick with the more functional 17s but with summer rims & tires... Might powder coat these a different colour too.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

New wheels on the wagon.

Previous:









NOW.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

XM_Rocks said:


> Base Canadian MK7 GTI trim gets 17" wheels. :thumbup:


I didnt know that. Cool.


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Woodski said:


> New wheels on the wagon.
> 
> Previous:
> 
> ...


nice.

my dad had those on his Thunderbird SC many years back. nice clean classic design, looks great on the rectangle. :thumbup:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

I finally made it out to Palmer Motorsports Park in Palmer, MA this week with the supercharged Corrado. Since I roasted the front brakes again I don't have $25 to buy the non-logo photo .


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

That would be a pretty garbage photo for $25.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)




----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Woodski said:


> That would be a pretty garbage photo for $25.


I love how the focus is on the barrier in the background. :laugh:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes that's a sad photo, which is why I am not keen on paying 25 bucks for it. It's the best of the 30-odd from that track.
The photographer at Thompson Speedway seems to take better pictures.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

New favorite pic of the car:


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

theprf said:


> Yes that's a sad photo, which is why I am not keen on paying 25 bucks for it. It's the best of the 30-odd from that track.
> The photographer at Thompson Speedway seems to take better pictures.


Very nice.

I think the next Civic I get I'll take out there.


----------



## tunnie (Sep 11, 2016)

Greetings from the UK! I've just bought a CC in past few days, sadly mine is all stock at the moment compared to yours here, but as time goes on there are a few mods I'd like to do.

It's a 2013 plate, I bought used, some mods I'm considering is wrapping the wood in carbon effect, as apart from that this car was perfect, I've not seen many in this colour. 

Photos...



























































































I was surprised to see a heated windscreen, I have no dedicated button for it, so assume it's link to de-mist functions?


----------



## Darius Ticklerod (Oct 28, 2009)

Farm Jetta doing some minor farm things... 2" lift & some mild wheel spacing. Slightly larger & more aggressive tires next on the docket --


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Picked this up a few days ago, my new project.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

tunnie said:


> Greetings from the UK! I've just bought a CC in past few days, sadly mine is all stock at the moment compared to yours here, but as time goes on there are a few mods I'd like to do.
> 
> It's a 2013 plate, I bought used, some mods I'm considering is wrapping the wood in carbon effect, as apart from that this car was perfect, I've not seen many in this colour.
> 
> Photos...


I'm a fan of that color. :thumbup:

...is that an Omega that still runs?!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Dr.AK said:


> Picked this up a few days ago, my new project.


those seats are cool


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

New pics of the "track car" with the track trailer.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Woodski said:


> That would be a pretty garbage photo for $25.



A. No focus.
B. Soft as ****.
C. No post processing at all.
D. Aperture probably around 10.0-22 
E. You really have to be super arrogant to try to sell this for $25.


----------



## tunnie (Sep 11, 2016)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> I'm a fan of that color. :thumbup:
> 
> ...is that an Omega that still runs?!


Thanks!

Yes still runs and it runs well! 156k miles 3.2 Elite. 

This CC replaced my other Omega, which was a 2.2 with LPG conversion. Engine still good at 191k but sadly the rust took hold, so time to replace.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

tunnie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes still runs and it runs well! 156k miles 3.2 Elite.
> 
> This CC replaced my other Omega, which was a 2.2 with LPG conversion. Engine still good at 191k but sadly the rust took hold, so time to replace.


I've always liked them for some reason, maybe since it reminds me of the GTO which is basically the same damn thing..but we got stuck with the 3.0 and everything else around it constantly died. :laugh:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

At Sonoma this past Sunday --


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

had her for a week now..
very satisfied 

B7 RS4 by Goran Vuckovic, on Flickr


----------



## dawson.to.fresh.maddox (Mar 12, 2015)

The new project car 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Earlier today. Needs a bath:










Getting the Alpina front spoiler painted and installed this weekend, hopefully.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Seeing how some wheels I have for the Monte Carlo looked and fit on my Blazer.

They look good on it but...


they don't clear the brakes.

These also fit..

And clear the brakes!

I'll be one of "those" trucks.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Edit: Almost forgot I still own this one, too.


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

DMACK said:


> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


thats awesome! :thumbup::thumbup:

current ride or an older picture?


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> thats awesome!
> 
> current ride or an older picture?


it is my old car and I miss it everyday. 😐 no one likes my gold jetta here. might as well post something people appreciate.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## exarkun616 (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

A few of the Gen 2 today. Dirty, but oh well...had the camera with me and snapped a few.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

From SCCA Solo Nationals week...


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

After 15 mm wheel spacers front and rear. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

RacingManiac said:


>


Lancer. :heart:


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

*Ceramic Coated Pair*

*Both rides cleaned up and nano coated.*


*Daily Sled:*




*Satan's Chariot* cleaned up for the wife and hellions.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

NATORabbit said:


>


Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

RacingManiac said:


>


that is an AWESOME picture. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

jreed1337 said:


> that is an AWESOME picture. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks, that was at the Strategic Air Command Museum near Omaha, NE


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

RacingManiac said:


> From SCCA Solo Nationals week...


Me too. In fact, I believe you took this picture (your work is appreciated!)


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah that looks like mine!


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Avoiding door dings for as long as I can.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*You're Driving My Dream Car*



kiznarsh said:


> Avoiding door dings for as long as I can.


kiz, I wanna be you when I grow up. Love that color of blue, that car is awesome!


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*My New Daily*

Just got this as my daily. Loving it so far.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Burnette said:


> kiz, I wanna be you when I grow up. Love that color of blue, that car is awesome!


You must have very low standards. :laugh:

Oh you're talking about the car...well...stay in school, say no to drugs, be patient. :thumbup:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

kiznarsh said:


> Avoiding door dings for as long as I can.


That thing looks incredible. Do you still smile every time you get in it? Is the smell and sound enough to make every day a good day? 

It's amazing what a car can do for your day.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

kiznarsh said:


> Avoiding door dings for as long as I can.


Hnnnnng! That blue looks sharp. :thumbup:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Pffft.



kiznarsh said:


> Avoiding door dings for as long as I can.
















Looking good, man.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

kiznarsh said:


> Avoiding door dings for as long as I can.


It's hard to avoid them these days. People have no care about damaging your or their own car. 
Looking good 



Burnette said:


> Just got this as my daily. Loving it so far.


I got a good chance to look at one up close the other day, and really liked it.
This looks great, love the color 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Inside And Out, A Fun Car Have*

I got a good chance to look at one up close the other day, and really liked it.
This looks great, love the color 

Thanks! If you get a chance to drive one, do it. Every trip, short or long is a fun one. And after coming out of a grey bland VW, this thing is anything but boring.
And I'm glad I went for the exterior color and the matching Recaro two tone interior. It adds to the "let's go drive' fun factor by ten.
Front shot;








Side shot with ambient lighting set on red:








Backseat with the Princess booster seat (my daughter loves this car. I finally unseated Mom as having the cool car!):


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

not much of an update, just thought I'd show the size of our SHO versus the LS400; it makes it look like a compact :laugh:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

efrie said:


> That thing looks incredible. Do you still smile every time you get in it? Is the smell and sound enough to make every day a good day?
> 
> It's amazing what a car can do for your day.


I know I'm supposed to say "yes I do smile every time I get in" but honestly I can't say I do, only because it's the daily and I have too many other distractions and issues to deal with it. Having said, I purposely back it into my garage so on cold starts in the mornings, I hear the exhaust echo in the back and _that_ is enjoyable. It idles a little over 1k RPM for about 30 seconds (presumably to warm up the cats) and every once in a while, I'll keep the door open to hear it better. 

Don't get me wrong though...I still love the car and sometimes after crappy days at work, it's nice walking up to it. I just don't have any empty back roads to enjoy it on as it's mostly stop & go traffic. 



Accidental L8 apex said:


> Hnnnnng! That blue looks sharp. :thumbup:


:beer:



NATORabbit said:


> Pffft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you're also capable of parking parallel to the lines.


----------



## kill-p (Aug 4, 2008)

2003 GLI 24V cammed


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

kill-p said:


> 2003 GLI 24V cammed


Exceptionally clean! :thumbup::beer:

Days before H2O I finally replaced the bent valves in my Rabbit and think it'll make the trip. Still only have around 400 miles on the new engine and a lot of stuff still has to be cleaned up (mainly wiring) but it seems to finally be running well.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

LOVE that rabbit, awesome colour.

Same old car. New pics, using any excuse I can to drive it, but its not moving much lately.
Untitled by Chris West, on Flickr
DSC_0661 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## I like Turtles (Sep 19, 2016)

New to the Forum, here is mine.
2000 GLX VR6


----------



## Lotus67 (Feb 21, 2010)

Still a work in progress..


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

the progress is going quite well good sir. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Lotus67 said:


> Still a work in progress..


Well then... opcorn:


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)




----------



## sp3nt (Oct 3, 2008)

Lotus67 said:


> Still a work in progress..


I feel ashamed I don't know what this is exactly. Can someone enlighten me?!? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

sp3nt said:


> I feel ashamed I don't know what this is exactly. Can someone enlighten me?!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Lotus Elan :heart:


----------



## sp3nt (Oct 3, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


> Lotus Elan


I just opened this on the computer and got a better look. Feel bad I didn't recognize it before. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Lotus67 said:


> Still a work in progress..


Pretty. :thumbup:

Lemme know if you ever wanna do a shoot (I'm in the South Bay).


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

A few recent wheels I've had on the car:

prior:


















latest:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

SourKrout said:


> Exceptionally clean! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Days before H2O I finally replaced the bent valves in my Rabbit and think it'll make the trip. Still only have around 400 miles on the new engine and a lot of stuff still has to be cleaned up (mainly wiring) but it seems to finally be running well.


Nice  Glad to see it sorted and running well.



Lotus67 said:


> Still a work in progress..


Still gorgeous  Elans are one of my favorite Lotus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Lotus67 said:


> Still a work in progress..


:heart:ic:ic:ic:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

That Lotus is gorgeous.


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

Just bought a new (new to me) daily:










To replace my current daily for winter:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm more than sick of driving my 96 960 wagon every day, with some other little thing not working quite right. After buying a house this summer, I have lost all interest in fixing/maintaining my daily driver. In old Volvo fashion, it never stops running and is happy to haul whatever, but the A/C quit, the drivers seat moves when it wants to, the tail lights like to flicker and die near squad cars, and the exhaust leaking more each day.

After driving a bunch of options, I finally pulled the trigger.

Tried:

CRZ: fun, interesting, good handling. Rear and 3/4 visibility was unforgivable. Also too small to replace a full size wagon
Veloster Turbo: a bigger, less fun to drive CRZ. Faster, yes, but somehow more bland. 
Abarth: couldn't physically fit to test drive (example had a sunroof - maybe a sunroof delete model would have worked?)
Accord Sport: very good, but I'm not a huge fan of sedans. Also, there is a fairly high rate of Honda vehicle and wheel theft in my area, and this car will be street parked.


I did drive this back-to-back with the Fiesta ST. It was a hard choice. The Fiesta was a better driver's car and a better handling car for sure. But it was also very small (I couldn't fit in the back seat, period) and I couldn't find the right one anywhere nearby. I also think the Focus ST is a better looking car. I was definitely swayed by the power and goofy induction noise on the Focus. Hopefully it will be trouble free for several years.

I absolutely love the Kona blue, especially in bright light. These overcast photos don't do it justice.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Cr4shT3st said:


> I'm more than sick of driving my 96 960 wagon every day, with some other little thing not working quite right. After buying a house this summer, I have lost all interest in fixing/maintaining my daily driver. In old Volvo fashion, it never stops running and is happy to haul whatever, but the A/C quit, the drivers seat moves when it wants to, the tail lights like to flicker and die near squad cars, and the exhaust leaking more each day.
> 
> After driving a bunch of options, I finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Nice. Kona does indeed photograph like ****. Looks amazing in the metal.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Cr4shT3st said:


>


These are the most interesting hatches in the road design wise, IMO. I'm thinking my daughters might need one for "their" first car.


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

One year with my 911. Even with some of its issues I still love this car and can't believe I own it!



















It makes me happy.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

2016-10-20_01-47-10 by CaleDeRoo, on Flickr


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

finally found some monster mats so i cleaned up the interior a bit today. rain tomorrow so didn't bother with the exterior...


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

jreed1337 said:


> finally found some monster mats so i cleaned up the interior a bit today. rain tomorrow so didn't bother with the exterior...


Looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

5/6 in one shot

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## MkIIfreak (May 22, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

I think the last time I posted in here was with my last car, 2004 MINI Cooper..










I love my TCL darling but it's so out of place in Vegas. Straight roads everywhere and it's annoying on the highway, trying not to get ran over by 75-85 mph traffic while doing 4,000 rpm....


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Out UFO hunting...


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks a little different than it did last time I posted, probably over a year ago.
1975 Datsun B210
280zx struts/brakes and some cosmetic mods.
This winter it will be torn down and have some slight upgrades to the carb, cam, header, head and a rebuild while I am in there. The parts are just waiting for me to have the time.


----------



## East_to_west (Nov 15, 2015)

Can I join?



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Hawc for president!


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

Winter/distance driver:









And the never ending project/daily:


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

KlokWerk said:


> One year with my 911. Even with some of its issues I still love this car and can't believe I own it!


I am jelly. A 964 C2 is my (somewhat) obtainable dream car. The longer I put off getting one, the less obtainable it gets...


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Pretty much all I've been driving for a few months.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Both together:


The GTI after moar low:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

With the new Alpina air dam installed:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

One angle and colour that actualy makes me like the new Camaro.


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

updated for the new year.....looking forward to Eurotripper, New Years Even GTG in Miami, Helen GA in May, Vacationland in Maine.


----------



## deniswhite1 (Dec 26, 2007)

2012 chrysler 300
2013 chrysler 200 convertible


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Aonarch said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At first I didn't like the new Camaro, but they're really growing on me. Especially with these wheels in this finish :thumbup:.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Tucked away for winter


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

oil stained garage floor. check. inoperable corrado. check. yeahp, VW enthusiast.


----------



## Xanderips (Aug 28, 2002)

X...


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

all three of them


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

My '91 at Street Neo Classics a couple of weeks ago —


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Parked for winter now, thinking of selling come spring time.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Mathew... said:


> Parked for winter now, thinking of selling come spring time.


Plan to buy the 6th gen? Really liking mine!


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Wish I had waited for the 6th gen to come out before buying. Not sure what I want next, my brain is telling me "something practical" but my heart says "loud V8's"


----------



## markoVW (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## jhardy06 (May 18, 2008)

Mathew... said:


> Wish I had waited for the 6th gen to come out before buying. Not sure what I want next, my brain is telling me "something practical" but my heart says "loud V8's"


The Chevrolet SS or Pontiac G8 GT/GXP fit both for practical and loud V8


----------



## dasfinc (May 11, 2007)

The Fleet:

2013 Mustang GT Vert with a handful of goodies


1999 Ranger Stepside with a 5.0 SBF going into it shortly


2013 Cooper S Hardtop, also with some goodies


1997 Honda CH80 'Elite', my commuter scooter!


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)

'16 Passat R Line


'08 Oddy


----------



## beermuscles (Dec 9, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Was supposed to get the car on the stock wheels today so I can repaint the Speedlines for a sale but I'm ****in' lazy, and now it's gonna go back to being cold










And I can't wait till this assplodes so I can H6 swap


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

O'doyle said:


> X...


Well.....
Thats pretty goddamn awesome.


----------



## Jeremy_Bentham (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

New Outback to replace Golf TDI 
Got new wheels for A/S (will put A/T on once A/S are done) Sparco Terras 
Winter tires went on OEM wheels


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

O'doyle said:


> X...




hi Xander 

:wave:


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

My new addition:

Untitled by sicklyscott, on Flickr

And because she looks so good when she's clean:

Untitled by sicklyscott, on Flickr


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

Potato pic


----------



## Jeremy_Bentham (Jul 10, 2012)

acsean792 said:


> Potato pic


Nice! I do like the 6 

We went for a 7 after hating the dsg on our r32











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jeremy_Bentham said:


> Nice! I do like the 6
> 
> We went for a 7 after hating the dsg on our r32
> 
> ...


Thanks. I love the look of 7 R but was too much for my wallet at the time.


----------



## East_to_west (Nov 15, 2015)

That is such a sweet setup^^


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dandaman15 (Nov 3, 2016)

Add mine to the bunch of V8's on this page:


----------



## Jeremy_Bentham (Jul 10, 2012)

East_to_west said:


> That is such a sweet setup^^
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

sicklyscott said:


> And because she looks so good when she's clean:
> 
> Untitled by sicklyscott, on Flickr


Damn so there's three of us with the same color on here now. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## jhardy06 (May 18, 2008)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Damn so there's three of us with the same color on here now. :laugh::laugh:


It is a really nice color.. It'd be a tough choice between that and Jungle Fever Green for me


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

jhardy06 said:


> It is a really nice color.. It'd be a tough choice between that and Jungle Fever Green for me


I was content with the G8 on my trip to and from work especially with the auto, but I've wanted the SS since the day the new Commodore was announced and figured since I've got the means right now....why not.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sicklyscott said:


> My new addition:
> 
> Untitled by sicklyscott, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Murica


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Still suffering from a lack of variety


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Claff said:


> Still suffering from a lack of variety


Nonsense, plenty of colours to choose from there. :laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Damn so there's three of us with the same color on here now. :laugh::laugh:


That's gonna look damn fine next to purple.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Nonsense, plenty of colours to choose from there. :laugh:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Damn so there's three of us with the same color on here now. :laugh::laugh:


Well it is the best color. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Claff said:


> Still suffering from a lack of variety


I must say, this is badass


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

NATORabbit said:


> That's gonna look damn fine next to purple.


Waking up real early on a Saturday is a tough thing for me to do, and making the trek to VA would be a little more taxing but maybe I can make something happen, pics from Katie's looks fantastic. There's also the Lehigh C&C that I keep forgetting about.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Waking up real early on a Saturday is a tough thing for me to do, and making the trek to VA would be a little more taxing but maybe I can make something happen, pics from Katie's looks fantastic. There's also the Lehigh C&C that I keep forgetting about.


Always excuses with you, Yoni.













/troll 








:laugh:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

NATORabbit said:


> Always excuses with you, Yoni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like the SS deal, give it 3 days and I'll probably be sitting in the parking lot trying to figure out WTF you are...only to realize its a Wednesday night. :laugh:


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Here's my car as of this week. New 19" Golf R Cadiz wheels, meh. 



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

had the day off so the GTI got an oil change and a wash. figured i'd snag a decent fall photo.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

That looks great with the Mk2 wheels, Jerry.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

NATORabbit said:


> That looks great with the Mk2 wheels, Jerry.


I agree.
Crappy pic of my project from a potato. :laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I agree.
> Crappy pic of my project from a potato. :laugh:


Sad garage is sad.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

NATORabbit said:


> That looks great with the Mk2 wheels, Jerry.


thanks man, appreciate it. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

jreed1337 said:


> thanks man, appreciate it. :thumbup::beer:


You should go gold with a polished lip. :beer:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Claff said:


> Still suffering from a lack of variety




How how many hairdressers you have in your house as roommates??? :laugh:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> You should go gold with a polished lip. :beer:


i was going to get the wheels refinished sooner rather than later, but i stumbled onto a really nice set of recaros for the car, so that is getting pushed back a bit. also starting to think about moving on from my beloved RAs to a 7 inch wheel. maybe i can luck out and score a set of 15x7 RAs, but they never seem to come up for sale these days.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> i was going to get the wheels refinished sooner rather than later, but i stumbled onto a really nice set of recaros for the car, so that is getting pushed back a bit. also starting to think about moving on from my beloved RAs to a 7 inch wheel. maybe i can luck out and score a set of 15x7 RAs, but they never seem to come up for sale these days.


This is still only your commuter, right?

Keep it as-is. No need to over-do it, you've already made a Mk3 look decent. That's impressive in itself!


Also, look I found another SS!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

NATORabbit said:


> This is still only your commuter, right?
> 
> Keep it as-is. No need to over-do it, you've already made a Mk3 look decent. That's impressive in itself!


that's a good point. i really don't need to do much else to the car other than maintain it. damn your common sense and logical advice!


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> that's a good point. i really don't need to do much else to the car other than maintain it. damn your common sense and logical advice!













:laugh:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

NATORabbit said:


> :laugh:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

NATORabbit said:


> This is still only your commuter, right?
> 
> Keep it as-is. No need to over-do it, you've already made a Mk3 look decent. That's impressive in itself!
> 
> ...


I agree with this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

From this morning:


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Finally picked up the car today! 


















I snapped these two pics whilst at the rest area...I am so glad I decided to go with this color over any of the other options, including the orange on the 2017's!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Miata for me! Wheeee~


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

IMG_7417_wm by Dietrich Huebert, on Flickr


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Finally picked up the car today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much love, great looking car. 

It looks like an average sedan, then you see the brakes! Shake and bake!


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Wish we got the SS in Canada


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

lyonsroar said:


> by Dietrich Huebert, on Flickr


that is horrendous. what exactly do you intend to portray with spike lugnuts? that you're a moron? you're driving a hyundai hatchback. get real.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

KC Jazz said:


> that is horrendous. what exactly do you intend to portray with spike lugnuts? that you're a moron? you're driving a hyundai hatchback. get real.


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

KC Jazz said:


> that is horrendous. what exactly do you intend to portray with spike lugnuts? that you're a moron? you're driving a hyundai hatchback. get real.


:laugh::laugh:opcorn:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

KC Jazz said:


> that is horrendous. what exactly do you intend to portray with spike lugnuts? that you're a moron? you're driving a hyundai hatchback. get real.


I think peak douche has been reached with this comment, folks.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Sadly she's up for sale n I'll miss her



























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

^^How come?


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

kiznarsh said:


> ^^How come?


Found something else I want lol



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

KC Jazz said:


> that is horrendous. what exactly do you intend to portray with spike lugnuts? that you're a moron? you're driving a hyundai hatchback. get real.


You mad, bro? 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

dviking mk2 said:


> You mad, bro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


he ain't even mad


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

BaLLZDeePNYC said:


> Found something else I want lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Like a Cayman? 

I think that would make us 3 for 3. You didn't have a GTI before your S4 did you?


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Link to my eBay listing if anyone here is looking for a mint low mileage, well maintained,warrantied, many extras, loaded AMG

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322319619910

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

My 87.









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

dviking mk2 said:


> My 87.


:thumbup::thumbup: I think the older or unusual cars like these are the most interesting as you don't see them very often anymore. My first car was an 83 Rabbit GTI which I drove for a long time.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

dmorrow said:


> I think the older or unusual cars like these are the most interesting as you don't see them very often anymore. My first car was an 83 Rabbit GTI which I drove for a long time.


Thanks man! , yeah I've always loved my 80s cars, Mk1 and Mk2.  

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Darius Ticklerod (Oct 28, 2009)

slapped some plump new rubbers on the baja jetta... :laugh:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

KC Jazz said:


> that is horrendous. what exactly do you intend to portray with spike lugnuts? that you're a moron? you're driving a hyundai hatchback. get real.


So salty. :laugh::laugh:

Here's another.

IMG_7681_Wm by Dietrich Huebert, on Flickr


----------



## TurboSupra (Aug 3, 2002)




----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Darius Ticklerod said:


> slapped some plump new rubbers on the baja jetta... :laugh:


Dude. Awesome! Lifted wagon club?


----------



## 17Sips (Oct 25, 2004)

My wagon is the on road type. My bicycle on the other hand...


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Adding in the weekend warrior. I love this car :heart:

IMG_3386 by sicklyscott, on Flickr


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

sicklyscott said:


> Adding in the weekend warrior. I love this car :heart: r


So do I!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mathew... said:


> Dude. Awesome! Lifted wagon club?


Indeed.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

gnavs said:


>


:heart:


----------



## Calcvictim (Aug 16, 2011)

*all the other hairdressers are jealous of how clean it is*

6 by GlebZ, on Flickr

5 by GlebZ, on Flickr

4 by GlebZ, on Flickr

3 by GlebZ, on Flickr

2 by GlebZ, on Flickr


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

LOVE LOVE LOVE my 2ss


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Traded my Elantra on another POS VW on Racelands. God help me.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

lyonsroar said:


> Traded my Elantra on another POS VW on Racelands. God help me.


Nice POS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Just because.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Just because.


Please stop posting pictures of my car. kthanx


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Don't make me post more purple, bitches.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

NATORabbit said:


> Don't make me post more purple, bitches.


I'll take a twist of that sweet nurple.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> I'll take a twist of that sweet nurple.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

2ohgti said:


> Nice POS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol thanks. I bought it and then got on a plane 3 hours later and left for the weekend. It's sitting in the garage and I didn't get to play with it. 

Stage 2 APR tuned also.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

NATORabbit said:


>


Great picture. Makes me want to grab your car right in the *****.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Just picked up a unicorn.... Pics to follow next week. AMG is for sale

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Please stop posting pictures of my car. kthanx


I totes had a Holden first!!111one



NATORabbit said:


>


Sweet black vent...but chrome bumpers? psh. 


:heart::laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> I totes had a Holden first!!111one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna leave the chrome around the upper and lower grilles, but I'll eventually get around to doing the DRL surrounds in black. That'll be good I think.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

NATORabbit said:


> I'm gonna leave the chrome around the upper and lower grilles, but I'll eventually get around to doing the DRL surrounds in black. That'll be good I think.


Still haven't gotten my tracking info from Karo @ Holdenpartsusa but if I didn't have $490 sitting in my paypal account I don't think I'd have sprung for the entire black out kit. :laugh:

Hurt a little.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Still haven't gotten my tracking info from Karo @ Holdenpartsusa but if I didn't have $490 sitting in my paypal account I don't think I'd have sprung for the entire black out kit. :laugh:
> 
> Hurt a little.


Can't wait to see it. I want to do it on mine.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

lyonsroar said:


> Lol thanks. I bought it and then got on a plane 3 hours later and left for the weekend. It's sitting in the garage and I didn't get to play with it.
> 
> Stage 2 APR tuned also.


Nice, is it manual or DSG? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Still haven't gotten my tracking info from Karo @ Holdenpartsusa but if I didn't have $490 sitting in my paypal account I don't think I'd have sprung for the entire black out kit. :laugh:
> 
> Hurt a little.


Can't you buy all the blackout for about that price directly from a Chevy dealership?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Love love love my 2SS as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

NATORabbit said:


> Can't you buy all the blackout for about that price directly from a Chevy dealership?


Some parts are on backorder which is why I opted to do a vendor. 

SOS: I'll be sure to post a few pics, not sure when I'll get a chance to put them in since its getting cold and you gotta pull the bumper. Oh, and there are some aaaaangry people over on SSForums talking about Boardwalks service. :laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Some parts are on backorder which is why I opted to do a vendor.
> 
> SOS: I'll be sure to post a few pics, not sure when I'll get a chance to put them in since its getting cold and you gotta pull the bumper. Oh, and there are some aaaaangry people over on SSForums talking about Boardwalks service. :laugh:


Well, there are some hardcore ******** on that site.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

IMG_0041


----------



## fred340 (May 20, 2006)

Sold my .:R, this took it's place in the garage.

IMG_2230 by Fred, sur Flickr

IMG_2253-3 by Fred, sur Flickr

IMG_2165-2 by Fred, sur Flickr


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Giving ride-alongs last weekend. Knocking on that sub-2:00 at Sonoma (finally.)


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Some parts are on backorder which is why I opted to do a vendor.
> 
> SOS: I'll be sure to post a few pics, not sure when I'll get a chance to put them in since its getting cold and you gotta pull the bumper. Oh, and there are some aaaaangry people over on SSForums talking about Boardwalks service. :laugh:


I know. I've PM'ed a few of them here. Not my showroom, or that isht would have been done. I even gave the parts for my SS to another guy so he could take delivery.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

fred340 said:


> Sold my .:R, this took it's place in the garage.
> 
> IMG_2165-2 by Fred, sur Flickr


:thumbup:


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)

fred340 said:


> Sold my .:R, this took it's place in the garage.
> 
> IMG_2230 by Fred, sur Flickr


Coilovers or springs? Looks great! Fantastic cars.....my 2010 just rolled 22K miles. :thumbup:


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

fred340 said:


> Sold my .:R, this took it's place in the garage.
> 
> IMG_2165-2 by Fred, sur Flickr


I'd say that's a pretty good swap there. I'd love to have an E90 m3, 6mt with nothing but the cold weather package and comfort access added on it. 

I'm with the poster above though, what's the story on the suspension?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

:heart:^^


----------



## fred340 (May 20, 2006)

will951 said:


> Coilovers or springs? Looks great! Fantastic cars.....my 2010 just rolled 22K miles. :thumbup:





andlf said:


> :thumbup:





Elite_Deforce said:


> :heart:^^





mrothwell said:


> I'd say that's a pretty good swap there. I'd love to have an E90 m3, 6mt with nothing but the cold weather package and comfort access added on it.
> 
> I'm with the poster above though, what's the story on the suspension?


Thank's, best swap ever haha! I always wanted one, I use to love working on them when I was a tech at BMW.
It's a 6mt with heated seats and confort access. The heated seats won't be used since i'm storing it next week. :laugh:
It as around 70k miles, compression test was all up to the highest specs. The throttle actuators were changed recently, new brakes etc... I changed the shifter seal last wednesday, it was the only thing ''leaking''.

I found it 15 minutes away from my house the same day my .:R left with the new owner.
Came with KW V3 coilovers, work's wheels, eisenmann race muffler, X-pipe Challenge street, bmw motorsport steering... etc. Buying a car that is already modded to my taste was a big factor in choosing this one.
This thing is a blast to drive, sounds amazing, still as aspirated engine and a hydraulic steering. I'm in love.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

You did VERY well.:thumbup:


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

fred340 said:


> Thank's, best swap ever haha! I always wanted one, I use to love working on them when I was a tech at BMW.
> It's a 6mt with heated seats and confort access. The heated seats won't be used since i'm storing it next week. :laugh:
> It as around 70k miles, compression test was all up to the highest specs. The throttle actuators were changed recently, new brakes etc... I changed the shifter seal last wednesday, it was the only thing ''leaking''.
> 
> ...


I test drove an '09 E90 over the weekend. I think I enjoyed it more than the E92 I test drove earlier year. Anyhow, I'm still going back and forth with the dealer trying to squeeze every penny I can get for my Evo. I LOVED that M3.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

fred340 said:


> Thank's, best swap ever haha! I always wanted one, I use to love working on them when I was a tech at BMW.
> It's a *6mt with heated seats and confort access*. The heated seats won't be used since i'm storing it next week. :laugh:
> It as around 70k miles, compression test was all up to the highest specs. The throttle actuators were changed recently, new brakes etc... I changed the shifter seal last wednesday, it was the only thing ''leaking''.
> 
> ...


Gah, you're killin me man. 

Don't store it away though, those cars are meant to be driven! If I had one of those, I'd love to try to drive it to 300,000 miles or beyond.

Ah well. I'm pretty happy with my slow non-m3:


----------



## fred340 (May 20, 2006)

jpwalker90 said:


> I test drove an '09 E90 over the weekend. I think I enjoyed it more than the E92 I test drove earlier year. Anyhow, I'm still going back and forth with the dealer trying to squeeze every penny I can get for my Evo. I LOVED that M3.


I also prefer the look of the E90 over the E92. Not having to move the front seat all the time so my son gets in is major advantage with the 4 door.



mrothwell said:


> Gah, you're killin me man.
> 
> Don't store it away though, those cars are meant to be driven! If I had one of those, I'd love to try to drive it to 300,000 miles or beyond.
> 
> Ah well. I'm pretty happy with my slow non-m3:


They put so much salt and little rocks on the roads during winter where I live, it completely sandblast the front end. I dont want to do this to this one. 
The salt also will bring out rust eventually even if most germans cars stay in good shape compared other brands.
I almost got a 328 x drive wagon in 2012, got a audi B8 s line instead and sold it 1 year later... I should of taken the wagon, I would probably still have it.


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

My garage queen


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice looking fresh.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

All of my cars are broken


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

20vTa4 said:


> My garage queen


Damn. :heart:


----------



## Visheau (Jul 6, 2004)

my beloved "Rogolfo" will be leaving me soon, so I decided to add a little ground clearance






I've been jonesing for another 4Runner for a couple years now, and was all set for a TRD Pro model, but I ended up with this and couldn't be happier. I still want a 4Runner, and I'd love to keep a Golf TDI/GTI around, but I am not independently wealthy nor do I have a 4 car garage, so I'll enjoy my to-be-named truck and keep mentally shopping until the next vehicle comes around eace:


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Visheau said:


> my beloved "Rogolfo" will be leaving me soon, so I decided to add a little ground clearance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are the incandescent interior lights treating you though?


----------



## Visheau (Jul 6, 2004)

helement2003 said:


> How are the incandescent interior lights treating you though?


I am trying to figure out the play here but am clueless


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Visheau said:


> I am trying to figure out the play here but am clueless


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8310273-FCA-products-are-some-3rd-world-stuff


----------



## Visheau (Jul 6, 2004)

helement2003 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8310273-FCA-products-are-some-3rd-world-stuff


oooooh :laugh: I hadn't been on the forums in a while, I had missed Emmett's thread 

I think mine has first world lighting mostly :beer:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Visheau said:


> I am trying to figure out the play here but am clueless


twas merely a joke only a possum could sink its teeth into. be glad it went over your head...


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

CaleDeRoo said:


> All of my cars are broken


When did you get the SVX?
Did I miss something?
What are the plans? Manual swap?


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> When did you get the SVX?
> Did I miss something?
> What are the plans? Manual swap?


Picked it up yesterday. Previous owner hit a deer after one month of ownership and thought the car was bad luck. I've got to put a new radiator in it and fix the hood. Plans are to drive it all winter then H6 swap my Outback. I'll be buying a low mileage JDM H6 though, and using this car for the harness, exhaust, and hardware though. So if anyone will want an EG33 for a project The one in this (212K miles) I'll be looking to sell it come spring time.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Visheau said:


> my beloved "Rogolfo" will be leaving me soon, so I decided to add a little ground clearance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this, congrats! What trim version is this? Does it have the 5.7L? I can't help but think this would look so much more aggressive with a slight lift, while leaving everything else the same.


----------



## Visheau (Jul 6, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> I like this, congrats! What trim version is this? Does it have the 5.7L? I can't help but think this would look so much more aggressive with a slight lift, while leaving everything else the same.


Thanks! It's the Rebel. It has the hemi, it actually has 4 position air suspension, so about 4 total inches of ride height variance. That was in the second lowest setting. So it normally sits an inch higher 👍

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

20vTa4 said:


> My garage queen




Oh thats nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

One of my wishes is to find a Sport/Rebel hood and have it painted to match my '14 RAM Laramie.

Pic because this is a pic thread


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Visheau said:


> Thanks! It's the Rebel. It has the hemi, it actually has 4 position air suspension, so about 4 total inches of ride height variance. That was in the second lowest setting. So it normally sits an inch higher 👍


Sounds like a nicely equipped truck! How do you like the ride with the air suspension? Is there a noticeable change in ride quality at different heights? Also, is the setup on the Ram durable or do they have the reputation of most other OEM air setups (which isn't positive)? Also, would you be able to take a pic of the truck lifted up a bit more? For purely selfish reasons, I admit.


----------



## Visheau (Jul 6, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> Sounds like a nicely equipped truck! How do you like the ride with the air suspension? Is there a noticeable change in ride quality at different heights? Also, is the setup on the Ram durable or do they have the reputation of most other OEM air setups (which isn't positive)? Also, would you be able to take a pic of the truck lifted up a bit more? For purely selfish reasons, I admit.


To me, having shopped on and off for pick ups since right before I bought my last golf in 2010, the Ram has the best ride and handling thanks to coils in the back. The air simply enhances that ride. For a big lumbering vehicle on 33 inch all terrain tires, it's like butter. The only felt difference in settings is when cornering. I was concerned about the Air at first, but it's a closed system that alleges to be very durable. We'll see. I will shoot pics of each setting and report back later today. I wouldn't mind documenting for my own benefit. 

The truck is somewhere between an outdoorsman and a Laramie in amenities. Which is just what I wanted, I get no chrome and 17 inch wheels without having to buy a bare bones work truck. I'm very pleased in my week of ownership 

Lowest to highest 








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Visheau (Jul 6, 2004)

Not great shots, I'll take unbacklit photos another time 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Visheau said:


> Not great shots, I'll take unbacklit photos another time
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Yeah, it definitely looks best at the highest setting, but it's very cool that the vehicle is height adjustable. Does the truck automatically adjust it's height based on speed? 

Thanks for taking the pics!


----------



## Visheau (Jul 6, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> Yeah, it definitely looks best at the highest setting, but it's very cool that the vehicle is height adjustable. Does the truck automatically adjust it's height based on speed?
> 
> Thanks for taking the pics!


It auto adjusts from highest to standard at 25mph, and from standard to "aero" at 65. But you can turn those features off. I'll leave them and drive in standard most of the time 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Soccer's still going on in Ohio. This was just before the sleet hit.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Just picked up a 2012 CTS-V Wagon... Manual. Pics to come soon.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

New toy, now to sell the AMG.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Visheau said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Looks great with the height set all the way high:thumbup: Is that bed 6ft?


----------



## Visheau (Jul 6, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Looks great with the height set all the way high Is that bed 6ft?


Thanks, yeah it's a 5'7". Only option on the Rebel (along with the crew cab) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Wintery mix coming tomorrow, which means salt. The hoopty got put into its winter home tonight. Tomorrow I'm going to go hit it with some quick detailer, put conditioner on all of the seals and body rubber, and hook up the battery tender. I just have the battery tender lead with the alligator clips, so I've got to go out and get one with the bolt on connectors. The alligator clips hit the underside of the hood, and I'd prefer not to leave the hood open all winter.

I put about 7k miles on it this season, which is pretty good considering I work from home and have two cars. :laugh:


----------



## Jacks3am (Jul 24, 2015)

Picked up a trade in at our dealer and cleaned it up a bit!









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Copied from my thread, installed the blackout stuff.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Because I can't afford an old Porsche...


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Here's my Jeep doing stuff that any old lifted Subaru can do


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

No stinger or led lightbar, no care.


----------



## jhardy06 (May 18, 2008)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Copied from my thread, installed the blackout stuff.


Lookin good, need to do something about those Chevy badges tho


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

jhardy06 said:


> Lookin good, need to do something about those Chevy badges tho


I had a duh moment, was going to black out the gold part of the emblem then realized after I put the black parts on the chrome would stand out...so I'm gonna pick up another badge and hit it with some Phantom Black Metallic to match the trim. I'm not doing the Holden stuff at the moment, I think too many people are doing it on this compared to the G8 and GTO due to cost


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> I had a duh moment, was going to black out the gold part of the emblem then realized after I put the black parts on the chrome would stand out...so I'm gonna pick up another badge and hit it with some Phantom Black Metallic to match the trim. I'm not doing the Holden stuff at the moment, I think too many people are doing it on this compared to the G8 and GTO due to cost


Keep the Chrome outline. If that's the _only_ chrome on the front end, it'll really pop. (In a good way)


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

NATORabbit said:


> Keep the Chrome outline. If that's the _only_ chrome on the front end, it'll really pop. (In a good way)


Hmm...I'll actually give that a whirl. I'll shoot my buddy a text to see if he has any scrap vinyl laying around and throw some stuff on.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Hmm...I'll actually give that a whirl. I'll shoot my buddy a text to see if he has any scrap vinyl laying around and throw some stuff on.


Hook a brother up!

I also need to touch up on my exacto-knife skills so I can cut out a red piece for the SS badge on the trunk.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

NATORabbit said:


> Hook a brother up!
> 
> I also need to touch up on my exacto-knife skills so I can cut out a red piece for the SS badge on the trunk.


I'll see what I can muster up. I just shake my head at some of the stuff those guys are doing...oil based sharpie on the steering wheel badge? GTFOH....


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> I'll see what I can muster up. I just shake my head at some of the stuff those guys are doing...oil based sharpie on the steering wheel badge? GTFOH....


That place gives me as many facepalm moments as vortex did/does.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

NATORabbit said:


> That place gives me as many facepalm moments as vortex did/does.


It's almost as bad as Corvette Forum.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

NATORabbit said:


> Keep the Chrome outline. If that's the _only_ chrome on the front end, it'll really pop. (In a good way)


I think this is the way to go. :thumbup:


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> I had a duh moment, was going to black out the gold part of the emblem then realized after I put the black parts on the chrome would stand out...so I'm gonna pick up another badge and hit it with some Phantom Black Metallic to match the trim. I'm not doing the Holden stuff at the moment, I think too many people are doing it on this compared to the G8 and GTO due to cost


While you're doing the trim, have you thought about color-matching the door handles? With no chrome out front, they kinda stick out and black probably wouldn't look good on them.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

mrothwell said:


> While you're doing the trim, have you thought about color-matching the door handles? With no chrome out front, they kinda stick out and black probably wouldn't look good on them.


I'm leaving the window frame at the moment so the chrome doesn't bother me at the moment. Karo from HoldenPartsUSA sent me a FB message about black friday sales so we'll see. :laugh:

I'll probably do some vinyl pieces for the time being to get an idea.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

gnavs said:


>


Nice 9-3 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

TheDeckMan said:


> Nice 9-3 :thumbup::thumbup:


x2 Looks great! :beer::beer:


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

New toy










And my other baby, but she's for sale









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Latest addition to the stable

1987 Moskvich IZH KOMBI (only rust on the fenders, everything else solid)


MADE IN USSR side by side to AK47 factory

1.








[/url]IMG_0184 by Max (Максим), on Flickr[/IMG]

2.








[/url]IMG_0183 by Max (Максим), on Flickr[/IMG]

3.








[/url]IMG_0182 by Max (Максим), on Flickr[/IMG]

4.








[/url]IMG_0185 by Max (Максим), on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

And it still has that bad-ass Soviet steering wheel cover!


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

*Skitza... who?*

I don't believe I have updated this thread since I sold the NSX. This is my current collection of twin turbo'd inline sixes. 

R33_E90 by Skitzafit, on Flickr

E90_R33 by Skitzafit, on Flickr


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

One of them, from tonight.


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I love the 6th gens, looks great in red. But I have to question the 'SS' badge placement. Looks like an afterthought...


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## Naz (Apr 19, 2001)

IMG_2422 by NZM*, on Flickr


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Naz said:


> IMG_2422 by NZM*, on Flickr


Best first post/sign up date ratio ever?  :sly:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Picked up a relatively odd combo car yesterday. 2001 A4 Avant, 2.8, quattro, man pedal! Every single option available at the time, homelink visor, auto-dim mirror etc. Its in extremely good condition with 176,000 miles and a clean title. Definitely needs some paint correction, its black and 15 years old. Also needs a steering rack which is a pretty major endeavor but I dropped it off at my buddies shop where I get quite a good deal so it was worth the cost of entry. Anything manual/awd pulls a premium around here so Im happy to have snagged the car for only $2200. Already picked up a set of steelies/snows and a roof box. This will be a lot nicer to drive up the mountain than my truck.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Atl-Atl said:


> Picked up a relatively odd combo car yesterday. 2001 A4 Avant, 2.8, quattro, man pedal! Every single option available at the time, homelink visor, auto-dim mirror etc. Its in extremely good condition with 176,000 miles and a clean title. Definitely needs some paint correction, its black and 15 years old. Also needs a steering rack which is a pretty major endeavor but I dropped it off at my buddies shop where I get quite a good deal so it was worth the cost of entry. Anything manual/awd pulls a premium around here so Im happy to have snagged the car for only $2200. Already picked up a set of steelies/snows and a roof box. This will be a lot nicer to drive up the mountain than my truck.


Sounds like a solid deal. Even has :manuel:  

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

Rental car on the outside:









Awesome driving experience inside:









Just the way I like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

MK5golf said:


> Best first post/sign up date ratio ever?  :sly:





just waiting for the right opportunity to get in where ya fit in :laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

AufMitDemSpiel said:


> Awesome driving experience inside:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? A stick takes a fleet vehicle and makes it a sports car? TIL.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Really? A stick takes a fleet vehicle and makes it a sports car? TIL.


Still depreciates like old milk. :laugh:


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Really? A stick takes a fleet vehicle and makes it a sports car? TIL.


I never meant sports car, just a nice-to-drive everyday car. Sorry it's not up to your standards and thanks for the hate and negative comment! I hope you have a nice day lying, cheating and stealing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Still depreciates like old milk. :laugh:


Again, why do you need to reply to somebody's personal opinion and pride of ownership in something so negatively? It's like me replying to one of your posts 'ha you just suck at life and make terrible decisions, bruh. I meant that tho lolz'. 

I don't really care about what you think of a car, but don't post on a topic stating 'show a pic of your car' to hate on somebody else's post that's not trying to win anything.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

AufMitDemSpiel said:


> I never meant sports car, just a nice-to-drive everyday car. Sorry it's not up to your standards and thanks for the hate and negative comment! I hope you have a nice day lying, cheating and stealing.


Way to take it to a personal level. You've definitely proven you're well above my "hate and negative comment". :thumbup:

"Awesome driving experience" is usually associated with cars other than fleet vehicles, hence the question. 



AufMitDemSpiel said:


> Again, why do you need to reply to somebody's personal opinion and pride of ownership in something so negatively? It's like me replying to one of your posts 'ha you just suck at life and make terrible decisions, bruh. I meant that tho lolz'.
> 
> * I don't really care* about what you think of a car, but don't post on a topic stating 'show a pic of your car' to hate on somebody else's post that's not trying to win anything.


I don't believe you.


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Way to take it to a personal level. You've definitely proven you're well above my "hate and negative comment". :thumbup:
> 
> "Awesome driving experience" is usually associated with cars other than fleet vehicles, hence the question.
> 
> ...


Your subtext is obvious; have I ever 'questioned' your taste in cars? If you posted a pic of your car in this topic and I didn't like it I'd simply not post anything... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

AufMitDemSpiel said:


> Again, why do you need to reply


Because this is a car forum, and we are discussing things. You're welcome to leave at any point.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

L8 Apex, I am on TCL via VWVortex, which is an entire site dedicated to stick shift fleet vehicles. One manual Fusion posted causes the breaking point? :laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> L8 Apex, I am on TCL via VWVortex, which is an entire site dedicated to stick shift fleet vehicles. One manual Fusion posted causes the breaking point? :laugh:


Same here as I owned mkII 16v VWs for 19+ years. Obviously only available with a stick, but this place and it's correlation that all things auto suck and a stick takes your 83 year old neighbor's car and transforms it is beyond the pale at this point. The over-the-top reaction leads me to believe this isn't news and some compensating is taking place.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

AufMitDemSpiel said:


> Your subtext is obvious; have I ever 'questioned' your taste in cars? If you posted a pic of your car in this topic and I didn't like it I'd simply not post anything...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this you stepping up to the high road? I'm busy lying, cheating and stealing and can't tell. And btw, just where in the Hell did that comment come from anyway? Someone questions adding a stick to a Fusion makes it an "awesome driving experience" and you go ballistic? Xanax, look it up. :thumbup:

Edit: phone wouldn't multi-quote, my bad


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Is this you stepping up to the high road? I'm busy lying, cheating and stealing and can't tell. And btw, just where in the Hell did that comment come from anyway? Someone questions adding a stick to a Fusion makes it an "awesome driving experience" and you go ballistic? Xanax, look it up. :thumbup:
> 
> Edit: phone wouldn't multi-quote, my bad


The lying, cheating, and stealing is easy to postulate:

'06 C55 AMG - clearly you're lying, it's actually a 5.4L should be a C54 :screwy:
'11 LS460 AWD luxo-barge - you are cheating everyone by calling a soulless Japanese appliance a "luxo-barge" :bs:
& not quite enough motorcycles - "quite enough" implies you must have stolen a few of those bikes :facepalm:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> The lying, cheating, and stealing is easy to postulate:
> 
> '06 C55 AMG - clearly you're lying, it's actually a 5.4L should be a C54 :screwy:
> '11 LS460 AWD luxo-barge - you are cheating everyone by calling a soulless Japanese appliance a "luxo-barge" :bs:
> & not quite enough motorcycles - "quite enough" implies you must have stolen a few of those bikes :facepalm:


I'm Accidental L8 apex, and I approve of this message.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Naz said:


> IMG_2422 by NZM*, on Flickr


nice cougar! i would like to know moar


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

gnavs said:


>


This right here; I should've posted this first off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

AufMitDemSpiel said:


> This right here; I should've posted this first off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean instead of doing the exact opposite? Agreed. At least then your hypocrisy might've remained hidden a smidge longer. 

You still havent answered why you got so nasty personally about something you dont care about, but I suspect even you don't know.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

god shut up and take your stupid bickering to a PM or something. 

back on topic...


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

AufMitDemSpiel said:


> Rental car on the outside:
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161201/9e309c6a1606b9608a065b920d97a732.jpg
> 
> Awesome driving experience inside:
> ...


So what engine is in this?



jreed1337 said:


> back on topic...
> 
> https://c4.staticflickr.com/9/8885/28248199363_49a413359a_b.jpg


Clean MK3! :thumbup:
2.0 ABA or ??? Looks more canyon carver than stance queen, what suspension/mods?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

G60 Carat said:


> Clean MK3! :thumbup:
> 2.0 ABA or ??? Looks more canyon carver than stance queen, what suspension/mods?


thanks! bone stock ABA @183k with larger sway bars and H&R coilovers, vr6 bushings ect. 

fancy interior incoming this weekend.  finally had a chance to clean and shampoo them over the thanksgiving holiday.

matching rears as well.










(picture is pre shampooing)


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

jreed1337 said:


> god shut up and take your stupid bickering to a PM or something.
> 
> back on topic...


What he said ^^^^^
Love that car, by the way. I don't whore my collection out very much but you made me want to share....

The gang:







My favorite (turbo 3.0L with 02M):







My daily wagon (just low, but pretty fast):








My fun twisties car (My Passat is faster :laugh:








I bought this to turn around and sell it, after doing some work...but it's with me now. 








And no pictures (it's ugly anyway), but wifey drives the Chrysler Routan :laugh: - What a pile of dog crap that car is! 

Anyway, let's definitely keep this one clean. :beer:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

nater said:


> What he said ^^^^^
> Love that car, by the way. I don't whore my collection out very much but you made me want to share....
> 
> The gang:
> ...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Double click, open, View, X out.  It's all I had, cut me slack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

nater said:


> What he said ^^^^^
> Love that car, by the way. I don't whore my collection out very much but you made me want to share....
> 
> The gang:
> ...


Nice 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

IMG_7822 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr

IMG_6480 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

^^^^ looks familiar


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

lyonsroar said:


> IMG_7417_wm by Dietrich Huebert, on Flickr





KC Jazz said:


> that is horrendous. what exactly do you intend to portray with spike lugnuts? that you're a moron? you're driving a hyundai hatchback. get real.


That is the coolest looking hyundai I've seen! I didn't even know people modified Hyundai's. I say bravo and it looks great.
And, I really like the spiked lug nuts on your car! When I see every damn brodozer with them I throw up a bit in my mouth. I've never seen them on a little compact car.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

oxymoron
[ok-si-mawr-on, -mohr-] 

noun, plural oxymora [ok-si-mawr-uh, -mohr-uh] (Show IPA), oxymorons. Rhetoric.
1.
a figure of speech by which a locution produces an incongruous, seemingly self-contradictory effect, as in "That is the coolest looking hyundai I've seen!"

Don't get too bent over this. Try to see the humor in it.


----------



## TypeSC2 (Sep 16, 2014)

My old a Saturn all cleaned up after the dyno day. Was pretty happy with 230 to the wheels, although with some tuning I know I can get that closer to 250.










And one of my truck because bags










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TypeSC2 said:


> My old a Saturn all cleaned up after the dyno day. Was pretty happy with 230 to the wheels, although with some tuning I know I can get that closer to 250.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How in the hell are you getting 230 to the wheels? I had a SC2 and that car would have been hysterical with that much power. Hell, it was fun at 130 HP.


----------



## TypeSC2 (Sep 16, 2014)

Cabin Pics said:


> How in the hell are you getting 230 to the wheels? I had a SC2 and that car would have been hysterical with that much power. Hell, it was fun at 130 HP.












Vortech V5, built bottom end and ported everything

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TypeSC2 said:


> Vortech V5, built bottom end and ported everything
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I bet that's a hoot. Have you had any transmission issues? I kept throwing my diff pin in my five speed.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

I was gifted a slightly broken (easily fixable) mk4 Jetta that's completely stock for a daily so I made another terrible life decision and traded my '07 Passat with a bunch of looming maintenance and an oil-gulping FSI 2.0t for this turd 

2016-12-04_12-50-47 

But wait, there's more!

2016-12-04_12-51-12

It's begging for a once-over and some rare goodies but it's solid at the base. Punched out 1.9 G60 base, stage 4 Callaway Turbo kit, half caged (fully welded) with a bunch of other supporting goodies. Turbo is way bigger than the one on the Miata, it's easily the most violent unrefined piece of crap I've ever driven and it's addicting as hell. I'm sure plenty of people on here know it.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## Lord Bugatti (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi there ... my little Pug here in mexico ...


----------



## Jacks3am (Jul 24, 2015)

Just sold this as a flip, should have kept it agh!! Loaded with sunroof, I'll miss the heated seats and sunroof most!









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)




----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

Brimjolt said:


>


Are those Bristol wheels? Great looking on the GLI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJC (Oct 4, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In a thread of bland hatchbacks, finally, something gorgeous.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

R-Dubya said:


> Punched out 1.9 G60 base, stage 4 Callaway Turbo kit


Sweet looking Mk1. Staring at that engine pic looking for the exhaust manifold had me baffled for a second as I never knew the G60 had a reverse-flow or counter-flow cylinder head. I thought those all died with British Leyland. Now I better understand the general contempt people have for G60 Corrados.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

IdontOwnAVW said:


>


I always liked the Trailblazer SS. Just not enough to ever own one myself. The GMT360 definitely had it's fair share of issues.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Lord Bugatti said:


> Hi there ... my little Pug here in mexico ...


Peugeot 205 GTi is one of the most iconic hot hatches of all time. What a cool little car and a survivor, too. How is it getting parts in Mexico?


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

Claff said:


> ^^^^ looks familiar


Thats me!! Have anymore you can send my way?


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

FJC said:


> In a thread of bland hatchbacks, finally, something gorgeous.


lmao coming from a guy driving a truck on a 12 year old platform with a camry engine, that's gold


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

KC Jazz said:


> lmao coming from a guy driving a truck on a 12 year old platform with a camry engine, that's gold


  

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> I always liked the Trailblazer SS. Just not enough to ever own one myself. The GMT360 definitely had it's fair share of issues.


Yeah I absolutely loved mine but it definitely wasn't a dash strokers kinda interior. I had mine for 4 years/~50k miles and the only issues I ran into were the front hubs and some wheel speed sensor issues. Ended up having to pull the fuse for Stabilitrack just to drive it


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> I always liked the Trailblazer SS. Just not enough to ever own one myself. The GMT360 definitely had it's fair share of issues.


My girlfriend has a regular trailblazer, its a surprisingly good vehicle. I tried to convince her to put Trailblazer SS shocks and springs on it when it was time to refresh the suspension but she wouldn't go for it.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

TypeSC2 said:


> Vortech V5, built bottom end and ported everything


Did somebody develop a Vortech based kit for Saturns? Or was that a one off? What engine management is it on?

<----- Also a bit of a Saturn geek. This is my winter/daily when the German cars are in pieces.
But after working on these cars a lot, it's very easy to see they lend themselves to a system like Megasquirt quite handily. They are already MAP based, with Coilpacks, TPS, have a crank sensor, etc. All you need to do is swap out the narrowband for a wideband and add boost.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

TypeSC2 said:


> My old a Saturn all cleaned up after the dyno day. Was pretty happy with 230 to the wheels, although with some tuning I know I can get that closer to 250.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like this.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

mrothwell said:


> My girlfriend has a regular trailblazer, its a surprisingly good vehicle. I tried to convince her to put Trailblazer SS shocks and springs on it when it was time to refresh the suspension but she wouldn't go for it.


You'd have to add the rear air compressor, bags and level sensors for that to work unfortunately, but depending on the year I'm sure the wiring harness is already there. :laugh:


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> You'd have to add the rear air compressor, bags and level sensors for that to work unfortunately, but depending on the year I'm sure the wiring harness is already there. :laugh:


Ah, didn't realize it was an air spring setup back there in the SS models. Someone probably makes a conversion kit with stock height springs though.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

mrothwell said:


> Ah, didn't realize it was an air spring setup back there in the SS models. Someone probably makes a conversion kit with stock height springs though.


Yeah most of the guys swap them out for a fixed shock/spring setup from Beltech, theres a TBSS guy that sells stock height and also different increments of lowering. Everyone claims they ride better than the air bag setup. I liked the bags for towing, but on a cold day they'd drop the rear to the ground overnight if not being used.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

chadk said:


> Thats me!! Have anymore you can send my way?


http://imgur.com/a/5KaXm


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

Claff said:


> http://imgur.com/a/5KaXm


Great shots, thanks!! :beer:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

R-Dubya said:


> I was gifted a slightly broken (easily fixable) mk4 Jetta that's completely stock for a daily so I made another terrible life decision and traded my '07 Passat with a bunch of looming maintenance and an oil-gulping FSI 2.0t for this turd
> 
> 2016-12-04_12-50-47
> 
> ...


That's a Mk1?


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yup, that's a Mk1 Jetta. I don't see many still around in my area.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Picked this up from the original owner a few weeks ago. In all it's 193,xxx mile glory.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> The GMT360 definitely had it's fair share of issues.


Not really, no. In fact, it's actually the complete opposite of that. It has far and away been more reliable then any European car I have ever owned, and exactly or more reliable in some cases, then any Japanese vehicle I've ever had. The very early 4.2's had some sort of engine issue, but the 2006+ were fluid changes, turn key and go. My '06 XL now has 230,000km (142,000 miles) on it, and has needed nothing outside a $40 VVT Solenoid, which anybody with very basic tools could replace in under an hour. 

Ohh wait, there has been one very huge unforgivable catastrophic failure. The green LCD/vehicle info display, sometimes fails to light up, but usually comes on after a few mins driving. 

I would recommend these trucks to anybody.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Holy M3 batman!

Please tell you bought it before the E30 M3 bubble hit?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

G60 Carat said:


> Not really, no. In fact, it's actually the complete opposite of that. It has far and away been more reliable then any European car I have ever owned, and exactly or more reliable in some cases, then any Japanese vehicle I've ever had. The very early 4.2's had some sort of engine issue, but the 2006+ were fluid changes, turn key and go. My '06 XL now has 230,000km (142,000 miles) on it, and has needed nothing outside a $40 VVT Solenoid, which anybody with very basic tools could replace in under an hour.
> 
> Ohh wait, there has been one very huge unforgivable catastrophic failure. The green LCD/vehicle info display, sometimes fails to light up, but usually comes on after a few mins driving.
> 
> I would recommend these trucks to anybody.


I think you may be a lucky soul.

I see these in the shop on a weekly basis. Transmission rebuilds seem to be very common, along with lots of other little annoying odds and ends.

It was during a time when if you wanted a domestic your best bet was a truck of full size SUV, these were side items.

Glad your experience has been good. :thumbup:


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

can't remember the last time i posted here but i'm bored and whoring



















and the newly purchased cop magnet


----------



## Lord Bugatti (Jan 17, 2007)

freedomgli said:


> Peugeot 205 GTi is one of the most iconic hot hatches of all time. What a cool little car and a survivor, too. How is it getting parts in Mexico?


Hi , thanks ... most parts from the UK. very expensive shipping.


----------



## Lord Bugatti (Jan 17, 2007)

Lord Bugatti said:


> Hi , thanks ... most parts from the UK. very expensive shipping.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> I think you may be a lucky soul.
> 
> I see these in the shop on a weekly basis. Transmission rebuilds seem to be very common, along with lots of other little annoying odds and ends.
> 
> ...


The trans is a pretty standard GM 4L60e, and while they're not bulletproof, they're cheap as hell to replace. That's the same trans that's in the 1500 Silverados with the 4.3, 4.8 and 5.3L trucks. 

The main offense of the GMT360 is the awful interior.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

mrothwell said:


> The main offense of the GMT360 is the awful interior.


It is pretty basic inside. I mean it works and you can get (and thank god I did) Dual climate zones, heated leather and rear DVD for the kids, but it's certainly no Q7 inside there. If you have ever driven a mid 2000's Camry, it's a bit like that. Nothing is going to fall apart, and nothing rattles, but don't expect to be thrilled.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Elite_Deforce said:


> That's a Mk1?


Yep, '84 Jetta GLI with a euro front end. It's weird, even though I know what it is I still think it 100% looks like some sort of cross between a VW Fox and a tiny e28 BMW. My friend and I were cruising some back roads the other night and when we parked he had a ****-faced grin plastered across his face and was gushing about how crazy it sounds (3" turbo-back straight pipe and a super lumpy cam, HKS SSQV, 16lbs of boost) and how it shoots fire every time the exhaust crackles. It's so much fun, has baddddd spark blowout at full boost that none of the POs bothered figuring out so I've been babying it and it still rips. I'm gonna grab an uprated coil, some good 10mm wires, and pull the plugs to see how wrecked they are. Hopefully that'll be all it needs.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

R-Dubya said:


> Yep, '84 Jetta GLI with a euro front end. It's weird, even though I know what it is I still think it 100% looks like some sort of cross between a VW Fox and a tiny e28 BMW. My friend and I were cruising some back roads the other night and when we parked he had a ****-faced grin plastered across his face and was gushing about how crazy it sounds (3" turbo-back straight pipe and a super lumpy cam, HKS SSQV, 16lbs of boost) and how it shoots fire every time the exhaust crackles. It's so much fun, has baddddd spark blowout at full boost that none of the POs bothered figuring out so I've been babying it and it still rips. I'm gonna grab an uprated coil, some good 10mm wires, and pull the plugs to see how wrecked they are. Hopefully that'll be all it needs.


What management are you on?

I had some spark blow out issues with my G60/Turbo, and honestly I found the stock coils to be best. Get good wires, replace the rotor and cap, have a good ground on the cylinder head, and close the gap up some on some new sparkplugs. Stick to NGK Copper plugs. That should get you most of the way sorted out. You can also relay the coil, use the black wire on the + terminal to trigger a relay and power up the coil right off the battery. That will keep a full 14+v at the coil as OEM VW wiring can get a bit dodgy with age.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## DubbinGT (Jan 11, 2009)

Maintenance done and she's ready for winter.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

The slow one









The fast one


----------



## TypeSC2 (Sep 16, 2014)

Cabin Pics said:


> I bet that's a hoot. Have you had any transmission issues? I kept throwing my diff pin in my five speed.


My diff pin has been welded into the diff. Seems to have helped quite a bit. No diff pin fairy visit on this one yet, knock on wood

James

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeSC2 (Sep 16, 2014)

G60 Carat said:


> Did somebody develop a Vortech based kit for Saturns? Or was that a one off? What engine management is it on?
> 
> <----- Also a bit of a Saturn geek. This is my winter/daily when the German cars are in pieces.
> But after working on these cars a lot, it's very easy to see they lend themselves to a system like Megasquirt quite handily. They are already MAP based, with Coilpacks, TPS, have a crank sensor, etc. All you need to do is swap out the narrowband for a wideband and add boost.


There was a company back in the day that developed a kit, but this one is pieced together. I couldn't wait for them to finish R&D, so I collected most of the pieces and then bought a bracket when they finished making it. The MS2 build and install was one of my favorite parts of the build. I like messing with electronics. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Just hit 85k in the "beater" and threw on some GT radial icepros for winter

new ball joints, tie rod ends, sway bushings, and poly bushings for the front strut rods and LCAs. With coilovers and tons of weight out of it; the handling is getting pretty good.

I've driven this thing all over for work without an issue, and really love this car.


----------



## Tiny Voices (Apr 25, 2011)

my 1993 hardtop sw20. 










And this morning in the snow:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

At Cars and Coffee:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Tiny Voices said:


> my 1993 hardtop sw20.
> 
> And this morning in the snow:


"Circled" the parking lot a few times looking for a spot, hey?


----------



## Tiny Voices (Apr 25, 2011)

G60 Carat said:


> "Circled" the parking lot a few times looking for a spot, hey?


Of course. Needed to survey my options.


----------



## dubsport87 v2.0 (Jul 10, 2016)

my 1989 911


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Tiny Voices said:


> my 1993 hardtop sw20.


:thumbup:

Original paint?

I never got to drive mine in the snow, but a few times in the rain, followed by many drops on the shifter cuz of the T-tops. Still miss it.


----------



## Tiny Voices (Apr 25, 2011)

kiznarsh said:


> Original paint?
> 
> I never got to drive mine in the snow, but a few times in the rain, followed by many drops on the shifter cuz of the T-tops. Still miss it.


No sadly not oroginal paint. Was repainted in 2012. Super professionally done though.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

dubsport87 v2.0 said:


> my 1989 911


:heart:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Finally got the single spot in the super busy parking lot.


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

Today...

New wheels.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah... I heard you have to have one, so I did. And yeah, I heard correctly...


----------



## capt.spaulding (Sep 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

7am Lowes run.


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

My current collection...

95 F350









86 325e


















94 Defender 110 (in South Africa)


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Mgriz said:


> My 86 325e


Slicks, lexan windows, rear bar (cage?) Exhaust out the bonnet? What kind of racing are you doing with this car? 

Also is that a 2.7 or 2.5?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

I've posted earlier, but thought action shots were in order. 

The daily:










The toy:


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

G60 Carat said:


> Slicks, lexan windows, rear bar (cage?) Exhaust out the bonnet? What kind of racing are you doing with this car?
> 
> Also is that a 2.7 or 2.5?


It was built for and competed in the GRM $2011 and $2012 Challenge. So it saw a good amount of autocross and drag runs. Now it's just something to mess around with when I'm back in the us. No cage, just a bar for the harness. It's a 2.7, eta bottom end with an I head. Not an ideal combo but with the tight budget of the GRM challenge it's good enough.

More pics and info here if you're interested... http://eldiablospeedshop.com


G60 Carat said:


> Slicks, lexan windows, rear bar (cage?) Exhaust out the bonnet? What kind of racing are you doing with this car?
> 
> Also is that a 2.7 or 2.5?



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Nealric said:


> I've posted earlier, but though action shots were in order.
> 
> The daily:


I don't normally like red, but it looks great on the new STI!


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Mgriz said:


> My current collection...
> 
> 95 F350


Any more picture/info on this? :heart:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Because it's a dreary day.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Because it's a dreary day.


We get it, you bought a Miata.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> We get it, you bought a Miata.


Just for that I'm getting historical tags for it and posting pics in your thread.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Just for that I'm getting historical tags for it and posting pics in your thread.


Better a Miata than a Ciera Wagon driven by "bedheads".


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

jpwalker90 said:


> I don't normally like red, but it looks great on the new STI!


Thanks. I ended up with a red one by happenstance, but it has grown on me. I figure if you are going to drive a loud looking car, might as well go all the way.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

*internet forum hated edition* coils in the spring


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Token "80's GM headlights in the mist commercial" shot:


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Untitled by Goran Vuckovic, on Flickr


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Dirty as hell, but loved the way the sun was hitting it.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

goran.gli said:


> on Flickr


 :thumbup:

I love the B7 RS4s. High revving N/A engine and subtle design.


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

Heffernan said:


> Any more picture/info on this? :heart:


I don't have too many pictures of it, here is another more recent one from almost the exact same angle. 










It's a 95 F350 with the 7.3L Powerstroke and a 5 speed. It has the standard engine mods for these things, large Donaldson filter, downpipe, and 6 position chip. I've been running surplus humvee tires on it b/c they are relatively cheap and large. Around 280,000 miles and still going strong! Not the fastest thing and no where near as much power as the modern diesels but it gets the job done and still has plenty of life left in it. :thumbup:


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

:thumbdown:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)




----------



## caddynick (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## crxgat0r (Dec 20, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

gas said:


>


Don't be afraid if someone honks at you. My wife and I are on the look out.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

crxgat0r said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Further proof that RPF1s look awesome on everything.


----------



## MkIIfreak (May 22, 2007)

mrothwell said:


> Further proof that RPF1s look awesome on everything.


And reason why they have become a $20 whore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

MkIIfreak said:


> And reason why they have become a $20 whore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Shh!!!!


----------



## crxgat0r (Dec 20, 2002)

I buy wheels I like and I don't feel like spending $3000 on something. The rpf1 are the best bang for the buck. 

I guess I could have purchased heavy ads rotiforms like everyone else. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MkIIfreak (May 22, 2007)

crxgat0r said:


> I buy wheels I like and I don't feel like spending $3000 on something. The rpf1 are the best bang for the buck.
> 
> I guess I could have purchased heavy ads rotiforms like everyone else.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not hating on the wheels. They look awesome, but everybody these days have them. But like you said, is why they are great bang for the buck for a quality wheel and on top of that they look phenomenal on just about every car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crxgat0r (Dec 20, 2002)

Gotcha. It was either these or OZ ultraleggera in gold and these were a better price and size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MkIIfreak (May 22, 2007)

crxgat0r said:


> Gotcha. It was either these or OZ ultraleggera in gold and these were a better price and size.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with your selection. RPF-1>ultraleggera.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Mgriz said:


> My current collection...
> 
> 95 F350


VT, Long Trail Brewery? If so, you must not be a Vermonter as I see no american flag flying in the back nor do I see a coal rolling set up. Of course, being at Long Trail is the first clue.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Nealric said:


> I've posted earlier, but thought action shots were in order.
> 
> The daily:
> 
> ...




Every day I look for Alfas for sale. Will buy one eventually-spider or GTV/GTV6.

How's the spider holding up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

VT1.8T said:


> VT, Long Trail Brewery? If so, you must not be a Vermonter as I see no american flag flying in the back nor do I see a coal rolling set up. Of course, being at Long Trail is the first clue.


haha yep, it's Long Trail and you're right I'm not a Vermonter. My folks have a place in Ludlow which isn't too far from LT. We were up there a few weeks ago and decided to check it out for lunch. It was pretty good and we had almost the entire place to ourselves. :thumbup:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

2001 996TT









2002 Eurovan


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Finally got around to installing the Recaros into my MK3.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

jreed1337 said:


> Finally got around to installing the Recaros into my MK3.


Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> Finally got around to installing the Recaros into my MK3.


looks amazing :beer:


----------



## mdo91 (Jun 28, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

2ohgti said:


> Every day I look for Alfas for sale. Will buy one eventually-spider or GTV/GTV6.
> 
> How's the spider holding up?
> 
> ...


Spider has been holding up great and I've beat on it mercelessley. Only down time has been for upgrades. Granted, my spider is probably one of the most heavily modified out there that still retains the factory engine and transmission, but an electronic fuel injected spider is simple and fairly reliable. Cheap to buy used too.

I reccomend getting a spider or gtv over a 6 if it's your first Alfa. The GTV6 is quirky and not reliable- but is an amazing car when running right.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Found some snow at the summit of Highway 33 in LA a couple days ago around 5k feet.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Nealric said:


> Spider has been holding up great and I've beat on it mercelessley. Only down time has been for upgrades. Granted, my spider is probably one of the most heavily modified out there that still retains the factory engine and transmission, but an electronic fuel injected spider is simple and fairly reliable. Cheap to buy used too.
> 
> I reccomend getting a spider or gtv over a 6 if it's your first Alfa. The GTV6 is quirky and not reliable- but is an amazing car when running right.


That's good to know. 

Back before Alfa pulled out of the U.S., I had a GF in HS that had a new 88' spider graduate (base model) had a roll bar and momo wooden wheel and shift knob installed right after they bought in. I was looking at used GTV6 at the time and fell in love. Man I wish I bought one then, because they were cheap. But I drove the spider a lot, and loved it. At the time I had a Triumph Spitfire (owned 3). After owning a Triumph, I fully understand the meaning of unreliable 
But that doesn't bother me. If you love a car, you overlook the bad I guess. To me a car that puts a smile on my face every time I get in it is more important than reliability 
Your spider is awesome though. I don't think there are many turbo spiders out there. It really has to be a blast to drive it on the track 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

What could be better than grilling fat steaks on a weber and looking at my S6 while drinking some nice whiskey :heart:


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> I think you may be a lucky soul.
> 
> I see these in the shop on a weekly basis. Transmission rebuilds seem to be very common, along with lots of other little annoying odds and ends.
> 
> ...


Interesting you say this. My brother had a Trailblazer that had almost 200k miles of complete neglect (barely even saw oil changes) and that truck would just keep on going and going...until it got totaled. Rarely did it ever give him any issues.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

jreed, that makes me want a Mk3 so bad and I don't even really like Mk3s. More? :beer:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Harpoon said:


> jreed, that makes me want a Mk3 so bad and I don't even really like Mk3s. More? :beer:


thanks! im pretty excited with the interior, even more so that it came with matching rears. i really hit the jackpot on that setup. those are the only three pictures i took of the interior when i got it in last weekend. here's the most recent exterior photo. 








[/url]

though, i put it back on the OEM wheels, so at the moment it looks like this.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> though, i put it back on the OEM wheels, so at the moment it looks like this.


Get those BBS wheels back on, stat.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

NATORabbit said:


> Get those BBS wheels back on, stat.


that's a negative ghostrider. got something in the works here soon. :beer:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> that's a negative ghostrider. got something in the works here soon. :beer:


No sir, don't like the sound of this one bit.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

NATORabbit said:


> No sir, don't like the sound of this one bit.


hehe. staying 15s and mesh, but going to a 7 inch. Ronal LS. :thumbup:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> hehe. staying 15s and mesh, but going to a 7 inch. Ronal LS. :thumbup:


Ok, I guess...


----------



## white-rabbit (Dec 9, 2006)

*My 2011 WRX Blubaru*


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> What could be better than grilling fat steaks on a weber and looking at my S6 while drinking some nice whiskey :heart:



Almost nothing!


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

Daily Avant 












Workhorse Touareg


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

office parking lot steelo


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

I sold my A6 to a friend last month, so this is my current fleet. I plan on selling the Jetta to a friend or giving it to a family member. When it's gone, I'm going to begin my search for a 993 or 997TT :thumbup:

*2016 BMW 328d M-Sport*









*1995 Range Rover County LWB*









*2001 Jetta TDI*


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

2015 Reflex Silver Golf R

Previous 
2010 Golf TDI


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

mikegilbert said:


>


Same spot in the parking lot from the bomb-scare?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> Same spot in the parking lot from the bomb-scare?


Lol que? 

We had a bomb threat last year at the station.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

mikegilbert said:


> Lol que?
> 
> We had a bomb threat last year at the station.


It looks like the same spot (similar lighting and background) from the video you posted from the bomb threat. I assume not based on your response.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> It looks like the same spot (similar lighting and background) from the video you posted from the bomb threat. I assume not based on your response.


Yeah it is. I'm actually at work right now and my brain is fried. :facepalm: :laugh:

That's the Disney Grand Central Creative Campus in the background. :thumbup:


----------



## jhardy06 (May 18, 2008)

Gave the daily her first bath/detail of the new year










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

Washed and waxed for the New Year. Not to shabby for 21+ year old paint.

Jan3 by M. Scott, on Flickr


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Very jealous! I love GT-Rs, especially ones as clean and stock looking as yours.

How long have you had it? What has it been like to own?


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

I have had it for about 2 months now. It is a entertaining car for sure. While my old NSX was more comfortable and looked better this is more fun to drive. Feels like it has more power and pulls much harder. Definitely feels much heavier than the NSX though.


BattleRabbit said:


> Very jealous! I love GT-Rs, especially ones as clean and stock looking as yours.
> 
> How long have you had it? What has it been like to own?



Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## TDI Brad (Nov 12, 2011)

My newest ride. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

TDI Brad said:


> My newest ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A vehicle that new should not have faded yellow headlights.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Start out the new year with our crap weather...


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

2ohgti said:


> That's good to know.
> 
> Back before Alfa pulled out of the U.S., I had a GF in HS that had a new 88' spider graduate (base model) had a roll bar and momo wooden wheel and shift knob installed right after they bought in. I was looking at used GTV6 at the time and fell in love. Man I wish I bought one then, because they were cheap. But I drove the spider a lot, and loved it. At the time I had a Triumph Spitfire (owned 3). After owning a Triumph, I fully understand the meaning of unreliable
> But that doesn't bother me. If you love a car, you overlook the bad I guess. To me a car that puts a smile on my face every time I get in it is more important than reliability
> ...


Thanks. It really is a lot of fun on the track, though it still needs a lot of things to be truly quick out there. The turbo setup is really optimized for about 250whp and ~15psi, but the stock motor won't take that- needs lower compression/stronger pistons and better liners with some system to keep the liners in place. So I'm only running 7psi now. The differential is pretty much open at this point (it's clutch pack based), and the suspension still has the stock geometry and rear axle locating system (which is not optimal for the track). 

There really aren't too many turbo spiders out there- partially because there hasn't been a kit sold since the 80s- pretty much everything has to be custom fabricated. Also because most Alfa performance enthusiasts are pretty old school. Most high performance 105/115 cars are still doing high revving high compression motors on Webers- same as they've been doing since the 60s.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Nealric said:


> Thanks. It really is a lot of fun on the track, though it still needs a lot of things to be truly quick out there. The turbo setup is really optimized for about 250whp and ~15psi, but the stock motor won't take that- needs lower compression/stronger pistons and better liners with some system to keep the liners in place. So I'm only running 7psi now. The differential is pretty much open at this point (it's clutch pack based), and the suspension still has the stock geometry and rear axle locating system (which is not optimal for the track).
> 
> There really aren't too many turbo spiders out there- partially because there hasn't been a kit sold since the 80s- pretty much everything has to be custom fabricated. Also because most Alfa performance enthusiasts are pretty old school. Most high performance 105/115 cars are still doing high revving high compression motors on Webers- same as they've been doing since the 60s.


This came up on FB. Thought you might like this. I don't have any info. I just saved the pic for fap worthy material 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

2ohgti said:


> This came up on FB. Thought you might like this. I don't have any info. I just saved the pic for fap worthy material
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean looking install. I presume they are running a floor-mount pedal box and in-cabin brake MCs since I don't see any brake lines in the engine bay. First one I've seen with that setup. I'm in the process of completing a brake booster delete with dual MC with a Tilton firewall mount pedal box- this is making my wish I had gone for the floor mounted one instead, although I suppose my setup keeps out the potential for brake fluid leaking in the cabin.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

Just a Golf. nothing special.


----------



## TDI Brad (Nov 12, 2011)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> A vehicle that new should not have faded yellow headlights.


That's smoked LaminX which I have had removed. The installer got a little crazy and did the headlights when he was only supposed to do the tail lights. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDI Brad (Nov 12, 2011)

TDI Brad said:


> That's smoked LaminX which I have had removed. The installer got a little crazy and did the headlights when he was only supposed to do the tail lights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildhare (Feb 15, 2002)

_GORT is still for sale!

_I've had many odd balls place offers yet, they never follow through.

_He's Simply, the cleanest modded GTI in the USA... with ALL THE RIGHT STUFF!_





































*
The strip to bear metal restoration alone cost me $3,000!*


_*Gort, gets driven once a year on "a nice sunny day" and is stored in an insulated garage year round... under a very special cover.*_

_*If he doesn't get the $12,000 asking price here on Vortex, he goes up on the block for auction this spring at $12K. He WILL get that!!!*_


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

The day I realized that my truck is big, and why I don't care about tailgaters when I'm driving it.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

A few of my running project car... turbo VR6 Cabrio aka "the backwards 911."


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> A few of my running project car... turbo VR6 Cabrio aka "the backwards 911."


niiiice! :thumbup:


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Red F150 SCSB


I am digging your truck! :thumbup:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Claff said:


> The day I realized that my truck is big, and why I don't care about tailgaters when I'm driving it.


because you can't see them?


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I am digging your truck! :thumbup:


Thanks..it's fun


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Dravenport said:


> because you can't see them?


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

jaweber said:


>


That's a lot of 3s 

W/ a CEL? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> A few of my running project car... turbo VR6 Cabrio aka "the backwards 911."


Wow that is clean! No one would expect a VRT out of it either. What turbo setup are you running? :thumbup:


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

my square


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

tip said:


> my square


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

Here are my babies... which are actually both for sale right now 

The R









The Jetta - For Sale thread


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

tip said:


> my square


Oh my.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

J-tec said:


> Here are my babies... which are actually both for sale right now
> 
> The R


Couldn't find it on mobile.de or VW Jahreswagen website.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

Son said:


> Couldn't find it on mobile.de or VW Jahreswagen website.


Here we go 

https://m.mobile.de/auto-inserat/volkswagen-scirocco-r-dsg-berlin/237949808.html?ref=srp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

My loaner, which I kind of want to just keep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

J-tec said:


> Here we go
> 
> https://m.mobile.de/auto-inserat/volkswagen-scirocco-r-dsg-berlin/237949808.html?ref=srp


:thumbup: Just out of curiosity, why haven't you done the whole employee discount thing and gotten a new car only to sell it soon after? Actually, can you reveal the details about it? How often can VW employees buy new cars and what's the employee discount like? As I said, my car's first owner was a VW employee in Wolfsburg. The car was sold to me by a VW dealership near Stuttgart, so there were two owners who took their profits, yet the car's price had dropped by 10k€ from new in 11 months and 5,500 km. Not bad at all.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

'16 -> '17 R :laugh:


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

'16 -> '17 R :laugh:









unfortunately, due to summer tires coming standard, had to make it extra ugly with these:


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

2ohgti said:


> That's a lot of 3s
> 
> W/ a CEL?


The CEL is for a bad oxygen sensor, but I replaced the sensor and it still comes back intermittently; probably has something to do with the major exhaust leak from the disintegrated flex pipe just upstream from said sensor :facepalm: My front cylinder bank exhausts immediately, but my back bank goes the whole length... That has to be healthy


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)




----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

^^^^^^

What all is done to it? Besides the obvious 1.8t swap.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

getting towed to winter storage


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Visiting some mounds.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

My Ram.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Dr.AK said:


> My Ram.


Oh man, the Ram is necessary even if you just had the berner! Great dogs :wave:


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

stopped to see some friends this weekend in the roadster


----------



## squelchy451 (May 19, 2016)

2013 Golf 2.5L

Carbonio intake
Eurojet exhaust
H&R 26mm front, 22mm rear sway bars
DG springs


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Shaved Corrado*

I have it up for sale in case anyone is interested, $6k obo


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

4th Branch said:


> I have it up for sale in case anyone is interested, $6k obo


Mmm, that is pretty. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

4th Branch said:


> I have it up for sale in case anyone is interested, $6k obo


The VW or the Lotus? :laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Not a fan of the interior in Corrado


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Not a fan of the interior in Corrado


Then don't buy it?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Then don't buy it?


Umm no one is talking to you. Why don't you keep walking Pal?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Umm no one is talking to you. Why don't you keep walking Pal?


"Pot, kettle, black" mean anything to you?


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Wish you were closer with that Corrado. Would def go take a look.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

My current toy "Harambabe"











My other mistress whom is for sale









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BaLLZDeePNYC said:


> My current toy "Harambabe".


Yeah, don't do that.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Yeah, don't do that.


Do what I want. Always. 

I named my car Harambe. Unisex name. Shes big and black and very strong like a silverback. Name is fitting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BaLLZDeePNYC said:


> Do what I want. Always.
> 
> I named my car Harambe. Unisex name. Shes big and black and very strong like a silverback. Name is fitting.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


My bad, I assumed you were older than 19. Carry on.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> My bad, I assumed you were older than 19. Carry on.


Username would indicate otherwise.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> Username would indicate otherwise.


Hahaha, I am much older than 19 yet still have a sense of humour. 

Been trying to change this username for a while now. Hate it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BaLLZDeePNYC said:


> Hahaha, I am much older than 19 yet still have a sense of humour.
> 
> Been trying to change this username for a while now. Hate it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7714025-Username-change-request


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7714025-Username-change-request


Thank you very much

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Ef1Fitty said:


>


:heart:


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


>


Does this sticker simply remind you that your car is a MK7 every time you get in it? Or is it used to let other people (who know exactly what a MK7 is) know that your car is indeed a MK7?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2016)

cseaman said:


> Does this sticker simply remind you that your car is a MK7 every time you get in it? Or is it used to let other people (who know exactly what a MK7 is) know that your car is indeed a MK7?


It's so I won't lose my car ..... in the sea of other red mk7s. What can I say? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Ef1Fitty said:


>


Reminds me of my old build..sort of!










:thumbup:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Ef1Fitty said:


>


:heart::heart:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

Mine now.


----------



## benjamminfla (Aug 7, 2015)

Our three, all cleaned up...
.









Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

XwalkerX said:


>


Looks fun, but I sure as Hell hope it has front brakes. In before pages and pages of safety nannies tell you you're going to die. :wave:


----------



## benjamminfla (Aug 7, 2015)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Looks fun, but I sure as Hell hope it has front brakes. In before pages and pages of safety nannies tell you you're going to die. :wave:


I'm a safety nanny (for my occupation) and the only thing I'll say is that he will die. Everyone will... Eventually. 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Looks fun, but I sure as Hell hope it has front brakes. In before pages and pages of safety nannies tell you you're going to die. :wave:


You gonna die in dat thing!


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Haven't posted here in a while but the stable has changed a few times over the past year or two.


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Looks fun, but I sure as Hell hope it has front brakes. In before pages and pages of safety nannies tell you you're going to die. :wave:


lol someone already made that joke in my thread I started about the purchase. 

its got front discs


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Just added to the stable. This will be replacing the MINI which goes back to MINI next week.

2005 330ci ZHP Bought it as a valentines day gift for my wife, who actually helped pick it out.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Ef1Fitty said:


>


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Winter shot.









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## wanako (Nov 23, 2008)

Just got this little one a few months ago.


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

Brought home my new 2017 M3 last night after selling my 2010 S4 recently. One picture from my driveway, one picture from my work parking spot. I bet I'll do a thread at some point after having owned it for a while. First M car!

Mineral Grey / Sakhir Orange leather


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

PhilHVW said:


> Brought home my new 2017 M3 last night after selling my 2010 S4 recently. One picture from my driveway, one picture from my work parking spot. I bet I'll do a thread at some point after having owned it for a while.


Congrats, beautiful car. Are you planning on driving it in the winter?


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

PhilHVW said:


> Brought home my new 2017 M3 last night after selling my 2010 S4 recently. One picture from my driveway, one picture from my work parking spot. I bet I'll do a thread at some point after having owned it for a while. First M car!
> 
> Mineral Grey / Sakhir Orange leather


Beautiful car! Interior pics?


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

6cylVWguy said:


> Congrats, beautiful car. Are you planning on driving it in the winter?


Thanks. Will I drive it in the winter? Yes. Will I drive it in the snow (much)? No.

For the past several years, whenever it snows I bail on the whole drive to work thing, and I walk two blocks from my house and catch the train to work. I'm not buying winter tires this year, so I'll have to be extra careful watching the forecast.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

6cylVWguy said:


> Congrats, beautiful car. Are you planning on driving it in the winter?


Ditto.



PsychoVolvo said:


> Beautiful car! Interior pics?


Ditto again. Need to see that interior color STAT!


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Beautiful car! Interior pics?


I totally suck at taking interior photos of cars. I'll try at some point, but I'm not expecting much.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

PhilHVW said:


> I totally suck at taking interior photos of cars. I'll try at some point, but I'm not expecting much.


I also seem to suck at those, maybe on the sunniest of days I'd be o.k...Same here tho, nice car!

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

PhilHVW said:


> For the past several years, whenever it snows I bail on the whole drive to work thing, and I walk two blocks from my house and catch the train to work. I'm not buying winter tires this year, so I'll have to be extra careful watching the forecast.


Wow, brave man, relying on septa to get you into work during bad weather, or really, any weather! Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

dviking mk2 said:


> I also seem to suck at those, maybe on the sunniest of days I'd be o.k...Same here tho, nice car!


Thanks, all. Yeah, for low light shots, it helps to have some kind of quality camera (don't have one) and know something about photography (don't hardly know anything about it).


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

PhilHVW said:


> Thanks. Will I drive it in the winter? Yes. Will I drive it in the snow (much)? No.
> 
> For the past several years, whenever it snows I bail on the whole drive to work thing, and I walk two blocks from my house and catch the train to work. I'm not buying winter tires this year, so I'll have to be extra careful watching the forecast.


You correctly characterized them as WINTER tires, not SNOW tires. 

May I suggest you re-think your approach? My basis for making this suggestion is that I'm on my eighth BMW, four of them with 400 HP or more. Three of them were ///M cars -- a 2002 E39 M5, 2008 E90 M3, and the current 2014 F10 M5. And I live in a place that knows cold - New England.

My experience has been that summer tires are challenging when the temperature is below about 40F. Even at moderate temperatures, they're pretty slippery until they warm up to about 60 degrees. (I had my car coded to display the tire temperature and pressure, so I can monitor it.)

It would be a shame to rearrange any of that stunning sheet metal (or whatever the hell they use for exterior surfaces ) just because somebody around you did something, and you couldn't corner or stop because your tires were impersonating hockey pucks.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> Wow, brave man, relying on septa.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


FIFY





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

This iPhone photo came out better than expected...so here you go for an interior picture. 

The carbon fiber trim around the DCT shifter is an "M Performance" part. It's the only port installed accessory I purchased. I got it because I really think the silver plastic stock DCT trim doesn't looks like it belongs there. Manual transmission freaks - I was one of you for the past 30+ years. This is my first "automatic" car ever.


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

MBrown said:


> My experience has been that summer tires are challenging when the temperature is below about 40F. Even at moderate temperatures, they're pretty slippery until they warm up to about 60 degrees. (I had my car coded to display the tire temperature and pressure, so I can monitor it.)


Yeah, I know I'm taking something of a risk by skating around on hockey pucks, but the forecast for the next week here in Philadelphia is temperatures in the 50s. After that, it's getting close to March. March 15th was always my target date for switching from winters to summers anyway. I can drive my wife's X3 that basically just sits in our garage instead of my car if the weather is dicey - my wife and I commute into the city together everyday.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Had some incredibly warm weather the last few days which gave me the opportunity to start knocking out the flare install on my Rabbit. 

It might not be for everyone but I'm extremely happy with the fitment. Bumpers/front valence will go on after some additional work 
Undecided on wheels yet but both fit the flares well. The Compomotives wear 195/45/14s while the RSL Cults wear 225/40/14s (yes I'm aware the tires are backwards, its just for test fitting).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Got me some new rimzzz


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

^^^^ :thumbup:

nice!


----------



## Dan37tz (Jul 14, 2014)

Got this bad boy waiting to be installed. 100 more horsepower should be fun. :beer:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Dan37tz said:


>


For the love of god, please someone give me the model of those wheels.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Elite_Deforce said:


> For the love of god, please someone give me the model of those wheels.


Enkei NT03+M, and these look like the 18x9.5 setup because of the concave. 18x8.5 is the bubble face. Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

PhilHVW said:


> This iPhone photo came out better than expected...so here you go for an interior picture.
> 
> The carbon fiber trim around the DCT shifter is an "M Performance" part. It's the only port installed accessory I purchased. I got it because I really think the silver plastic stock DCT trim doesn't looks like it belongs there. Manual transmission freaks - I was one of you for the past 30+ years. This is my first "automatic" car ever.


Exactly how I would want the interior. A dealer in the city I work had a speed yellow F80 and it looked incredible. I think my favorite color between the E9X and F8X M cars has to be silverstone though . 

I think you made the right transmission choice. Haven't driven an F8X M3/4, but if the DCT is anywhere as good as it was in the preview gen M3's it I imaged it'd be just about perfect.


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Got me some new rimzzz


Those turned out great Brad!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

4th Branch said:


> I have it up for sale in case anyone is interested, $6k obo


:thumbup: Cool...I like shaved things! :laugh:


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

Oops...








There she is...


Put the phone down and Drive!


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

PhilHVW said:


> Brought home my new 2017 M3 last night after selling my 2010 S4 recently. One picture from my driveway, one picture from my work parking spot. I bet I'll do a thread at some point after having owned it for a while. First M car!


Very nice! Love that color too . Question, did you look at the Mercedes C43 or C63 AMG before going with the M3? My buddy drove an M3/M4 and he said he didn't like the way that it rode on the street and he's not really a track guy either. He ended up turning his 428i lease on a C43 AMG. I drove his new AMG and even the C43 is a beast. I'm thinking about stepping up to either an M or an AMG after my TLX, but torn on which way to go.


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

caliatenza said:


> Very nice! Love that color too . Question, did you look at the Mercedes C43 or C63 AMG before going with the M3? My buddy drove an M3/M4 and he said he didn't like the way that it rode on the street and he's not really a track guy either. He ended up turning his 428i lease on a C43 AMG. I drove his new AMG and even the C43 is a beast. I'm thinking about stepping up to either an M or an AMG after my TLX, but torn on which way to go.


I considered the C43 and C63, but really was drawn to come back to the BMW brand. People were surprised I bought an Audi after owning three BMWs in a row, but when I bought my S4 I was ready for a break from BMW. The Mercedes weren't helped by the fact that I really don't care for the style of the new C Class interior. I know a lot of people like it, but after sitting in the C Class several times, the style just didn't resonate with me.

The ride quality on the M3 is actually better than I thought it would be. There's a cratered section of road that I sometimes take to cut through center city Philadelphia, and I dreaded having to drive it in the M3. It was bad enough in the S4 and I knew the S4 rode pretty well by sports sedan standards. The M3 really isn't that much worse with the suspension set in comfort mode.

The engine in the M3 is insane though. I'm looking forward to getting past the break in period, but even at part throttle and under 4500 revs it's so dramatic.


----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

My stock Tiguan 4 motion and my friends mk5 rabbit with i/h/e and wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

SourKrout said:


> Had some incredibly warm weather the last few days which gave me the opportunity to start knocking out the flare install on my Rabbit.
> 
> It might not be for everyone but I'm extremely happy with the fitment. Bumpers/front valence will go on after some additional work
> Undecided on wheels yet but both fit the flares well. The Compomotives wear 195/45/14s while the RSL Cults wear 225/40/14s (yes I'm aware the tires are backwards, its just for test fitting).


Sweet ride!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Traded in my beloved CC for an S3 recently.


----------



## BMPR324me (Feb 11, 2005)

RocknRolla said:


> Traded in my beloved CC for an S3 recently.


I love that color combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_GTI (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice car, and +1 that is a great color combo.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

SJ_GTI said:


> Nice car, and +1 that is a great color combo.


Yes, love the color! :thumbup:


----------



## samaj69 (Jan 26, 2008)

My current stable..

Rs4 



S4



M3




SRT8



Cupra


----------



## sp3nt (Oct 3, 2008)

samaj69 said:


> My current stable..
> 
> Rs4
> 
> ...


Awesome collection!! Which is your favorite?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## samaj69 (Jan 26, 2008)

Very difficult to say....... One is a Quattro , FWD , RWD ...
All of them are special in their own way.

SRT8 is used daily...Grunt of the 6.1 Hemi & sound of the Borla exhaust is pure bliss....As long as you are going in a straight line.
RS4 is more refined . Tourier. This is more of a collector modern classic now. Dosent get driven much.
S4 ...Very comfy daily. V8 has a decent punch. FOR SALE now.
M3 ....is super fun. Not a big fan of the stock exhaust RASP. Anyday prefer a growl. Chassis is the best of the lot.
Cupra.........light & super nimble. Plus with a stage 1. Is super fun in day to day traffic & back roads.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

samaj69 said:


> My current stable..
> 
> Rs4
> 
> ...


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Stop ****ing quoting everyone's entire set of pictures


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

Last time I replied to this thread i had a 2013 Fiat 500 Abarth. Traded that in for this that i've done a few things to.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Haring said:


> Last time I replied to this thread i had a 2013 Fiat 500 Abarth. Traded that in for this that i've done a few things to.


I thought we were friends, man! 

Joking aside, new ride looks great. Glad you kept it in the family. Still liking the black on white treatment, I see. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Bought it bone stock in November. Still haven't seen it in real life. :facepalm:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Schrick32 (Mar 13, 2014)

My 2008 R36 Wagon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

samaj69 said:


> My current stable..
> 
> 
> Cupra


How much to rent the Cupra on my next trip?


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

I couldn't deal with goofy Ford engineering any longer so I picked this up:


















17' Tig S 4Mo in Pacific Blue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

SJ_GTI said:


> Nice car, and +1 that is a great color combo.





BMPR324me said:


> I love that color combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





6cylVWguy said:


> Yes, love the color! :thumbup:


Yeah wow. I'm not an S3 lover but that car looks very sharp.



cseaman said:


> Stop ****ing quoting everyone's entire set of pictures


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BMPR324me said:


> I love that color combo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that exterior color the same one that came on the_ TT _back in the day. I LOOOOOVE that dark gunmetal color1


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

The blue one is for sale if anyone wants it.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Guess I should whore my new ride in this thread, too... :snowcool:


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Nice job dude. I just bought a white car myself, so I'm loving your color choice.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

BMPR324me said:


> I love that color combo!





SJ_GTI said:


> Nice car, and +1 that is a great color combo.





6cylVWguy said:


> Yes, love the color! :thumbup:





Ross1013 said:


> Yeah wow. I'm not an S3 lover but that car looks very sharp.


Thanks, guys! So far every single person, but one, that has seen the car loves the color. I wasn't 100% on the red seats, but they've grown on me. 



Senior Member said:


> You have a message from your Girlfriend!


:laugh: That's the name of the song!



KeiCar said:


> Is that exterior color the same one that came on the_ TT _back in the day. I LOOOOOVE that dark gunmetal color1


I'm not sure, but I know the new TTS shares the color. It's called Nano Grey, it's like a darker version of the beloved Nimbus Grey. I love it. I planned on purchasing the normal Daytona Grey, but as soon as I saw this I was sold.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

Can't recall if I posted my new additions


----------



## itsjmanhere (Dec 6, 2016)

2010 cc new to me!


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Not sure if I hoor'd mine in this thread yet. New wheels and tires will be going on as soon as it warms up.


----------



## hotrodalex (Mar 2, 2017)

First post. Here's my '69 El Camino


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Washed the fiancé's car, took a picture


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Volkl said:


> Washed the fiancé's car, took a picture


Shouldn't you be the one with the EVO? At least it'll be half yours soon.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

hotrodalex said:


> First post. Here's my '69 El Camino


Hai


----------



## g34343greg (Jan 9, 2014)

TJSwoboda said:


> Guess I should whore my new ride in this thread, too... :snowcool:


oh is this the new SS thread?


----------



## hotrodalex (Mar 2, 2017)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Hai


ello there


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Welcome to the other unthusiast forum


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> Shouldn't you be the one with the EVO? At least it'll be half yours soon.


Her commute is 18 miles round trip. I drive between 35-200 miles a day for work. My TDI is a little friendlier for my work. Plus we bought the Evo together, so I'm already on the title.


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

New to me car. Bought for the wife but i do enjoy it. 2006 330ci ZHP vert (auto for the wife)


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Volkl said:


> Her commute is 18 miles round trip. I drive between 35-200 miles a day for work. My TDI is a little friendlier for my work. Plus we bought the Evo together, so I'm already on the title.


 makes sense. 

Nothing wrong with a GSW either.


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

Yay tint! 35% all around.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Welcome to the other unthusiast forum


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

BRealistic said:


>


Does TCL still hate cars?


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

Currently parked until spring. Lots of deferred maintenance to take care off, but will give me something to do over the years ( I hope) of ownership.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Old and new.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

got the water pump changed yesterday, and a wash today. nice to be back in the car after a few weeks of it being under the weather.


----------



## toadham (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

jreed1337 said:


> got the water pump changed yesterday, and a wash today. nice to be back in the car after a few weeks of it being under the weather.


Uh, where have your Seinfeld gifs been in the only thread that matters?

Also, your car looks nice.


----------



## BlackMk6 (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Wife's ride all dialed in this weekend.


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

IMG_4515 by John Ludwig, on Flickr

FullSizeRender by John Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

Gave it a wash yesterday.


----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

strettyend said:


> GT3


Drool.

Touch free or hand wash?


----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> Drool.
> 
> Touch free or hand wash?


Just sprayed it down with water because of all the grime on the road. Haven't had a chance to do a proper wash yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

One from today. Filthy, but looks okay in pics.


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

My 1995 MB E320 with 230k miles. Clean valve train and runs great. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Finally did a wash to clean up from the winter salt, put the summer wheels back on too. Feels good.


----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)

Posted these in my "I bought this car" thread, but I'll post them here, too.....

Purchased the car for my birthday: March 3, 2017. Had 175 miles on the odometer. 2017 Buick LaCrosse....












































































Ignore the "No Parking" sign on this one. I did.....




















(Yes, that's me)


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

ixamnis said:


> Posted these in my "I bought this car" thread, but I'll post them here, too.....
> 
> Purchased the car for my birthday: March 3, 2017. Had 175 miles on the odometer. 2017 Buick LaCrosse....


Dude. One ****ing picture. 

1093 pictures are really not necessary for a bone stock new Buick.


----------



## scmk5 (Mar 1, 2015)

cseaman said:


> Dude. One ****ing picture.
> 
> 1093 pictures are really not necessary for a bone stock new Buick.


We all know it should be one picture. What's his car got to do with it? Stick to being a useless thread cop.


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

hotrodalex said:


> First post. Here's my '69 El Camino


thats perfection right there! my brother had a 70 396 camino looooved that car!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

scmk5 said:


> We all know it should be one picture. What's his car got to do with it? Stick to being a useless thread cop.


What kind of car it is has a crap-ton to do with it. Have something rare? Yeah, we're all going to want lots of pics from all sorts of angles. Have something sitting on every Hertz or Avis lot? Snooze-fest and one pic is plenty.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Sake Bomb said:


>


Man that looks good :wave:


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

patrikman said:


> Man that looks good :wave:


Thanks! I'm seriously considering supercharging it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Sake Bomb said:


> Thanks! I'm seriously considering supercharging it.


At what.. $5k?
Have you considered some NA mods and a tune?
It seems close to 160 whp is not that difficult with the 2.0 NC Miata (header, midpipe, exhaust, intake, tune)- which doesn't sound like a lot, but stock 2.0 NC miatas dyno at around 130 rwhp.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Sake Bomb said:


>


I love the color scheme, and black roof.


----------



## SJ_GTI (Aug 2, 2006)

Never too many pictures IMHO. 

Put my summer wheels/tires on the car this weekend:


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> At what.. $5k?
> Have you considered some NA mods and a tune?
> It seems close to 160 whp is not that difficult with the 2.0 NC Miata (header, midpipe, exhaust, intake, tune)- which doesn't sound like a lot, but stock 2.0 NC miatas dyno at around 130 rwhp.


I've considered it, yeah. And I still may do a header / tune over the summer and see how I feel. I'm fairly certain it won't be adequate for me though. 

*I get that 130-160hp is enough for some people in a car like mine, but I figure 200 whp would be just about perfect for me. I came from a 350hp Evo, and I miss the pah. My '15 Explorer feels like a rocket compared to the NC :laugh:.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

SJ_GTI said:


>


Looks great! So much better than the stock wheel. :thumbup:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Intake, header and tune en route


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

Got her running again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

toadham said:


>


I am drunk and this picture through me for a hell of a loop.


Aaaaand here is my collection of non running or dirty vehicles of which most don't run. Sometimes all of them don't run...because Subaru.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## toadham (May 17, 2013)

Mostly just want to see if this one comes out upside down also.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

strettyend said:


> Mexico Blue Porsche 911 GT3


Outstanding! :thumbup:


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Finally got the flares/bumpers squared away and did the first wash/wax of the season :thumbup:


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow, gorgeous Rabbit! Have you totally deleted the HVAC system?


----------



## dandaman15 (Nov 3, 2016)

Updated pics of the Scat.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

sicklyscott said:


> Wow, gorgeous Rabbit! Have you totally deleted the HVAC system?


Thanks! No HVAC to speak of, its definitely a fair weather car although I've been thinking of adding an electric heater later this season.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

dandaman15 said:


> Updated pics of the Scat.


That is delicious. How long have you had it and is it everything you'd hoped for?!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Track day, bro


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## dandaman15 (Nov 3, 2016)

SourKrout said:


> That is delicious. How long have you had it and is it everything you'd hoped for?!


Had it about 7 months so far and I cant complain. I was debating between this and an SS but with the terrible resale and stop sale at the time I was buying I got this instead. This also fell under the charger 20% off discount too so I walked away with a pretty good deal. If only it was offered in manual it would be perfect, but the 8 speed is really good for an auto. I cant wait for warmer weather so I can take it to a track day.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

One from yesterday:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

SourKrout said:


> Finally got the flares/bumpers squared away and did the first wash/wax of the season :thumbup:


Oh my I like this! Is that a ....Dodge Omni grille?



I was driving my e21 around this week.


----------



## FortheloveofV8's (Apr 4, 2017)

A pic of my G8 at Hunt Valley C & C


----------



## jhardy06 (May 18, 2008)

FortheloveofV8's said:


> A pic of my G8 at Hunt Valley C & C


Hi! :wave:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

6 hour round trip drive to Lake Erie to photograph some lighthouses.


----------



## nicetry (Mar 13, 2008)

SourKrout said:


> Finally got the flares/bumpers squared away and did the first wash/wax of the season :thumbup:



Very nice, that's a badass little rabbit!


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Finally have all 3 running driving stopping simultaneously hoping to take some pics the weekend!


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Very nice :thumbup:

I'm guessing you got the exhaust sorted on the silver cab?


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

odj said:


> Very nice :thumbup:
> 
> I'm guessing you got the exhaust sorted on the silver cab?


Yup! Ended up welding it at a friends shop! Used the modified Mountain Dew can fix to make it to his shop. The new cans are just too thin, so I cut a can in half placed that across the joint, followed by a full can over that, then the other half of the can cut in half and lastly 4 band clamps. 2 at the ends of the half can and 2 at the ends of the full can! I have no pictures but I hope the description makes sense.

Now I did screw up slightly. I cut an 1/8 inch too much out of the exhaust(the weld closed the gap better than I expected). So now we have to cut out a section to add an 1/8 of an inch, or else once the exhaust heats up and the hangers flex it hits the floor pan corner ever so slightly. :banghead: who knows maybe I have a worn engine/trans mount. However someone contacted me about an Abarth exhaust like the one on my rabbit so we may not even have to modify this exhaust at all anyways!


----------



## anarchyx34 (Apr 27, 2001)

This is my first new car. 2016 Ford Fiesta SE 1.0 Ecoboost in Blue Candy Metallic. It came from the factory with steelies so I bought a set of Sparco Pistas in the OEM 15" size just so it wouldn't look like a rental anymore. I love this car.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

My car has been going through surgery lately. It'll love life again when I'm done, I hope....









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

DSC_0677 by Chris West, on Flickr
DSC_0671 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

nicetry said:


> Very nice, that's a badass little rabbit!


Thank you sir! Its currently out of action due to a sheared crank/cam pulley keyways :thumbdown: The crank is repaired but I'm still waiting on a new cam gear from TT to then do a cam dowel pin repair. 

Bought a 2002 4Runner just over a week ago as an "Activity Vehicle" and it will also serve as the Rabbit tow rig. So far its proving to be a great truck save for needing some normal maintenance.


----------



## whoisglipglop (Nov 4, 2016)

westopher said:


> DSC_0677 by Chris West, on Flickr
> DSC_0671 by Chris West, on Flickr


This looks lovely.

I brought my car out of storage.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm really proud of this photo:


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

New to the family!

2017 Sportwagen


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

New shoes for the rig..


----------



## damirbasicsa (Jul 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

front shot of the cat


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

caj1 said:


> New shoes for the rig..


Beautiful!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Roketdriver said:


> I'm really proud of this photo:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Roketdriver said:


> *Fukushima Miata*


It took me a second to realize what was going on here, I thought the ground was going all sink hole...then I realized it was water...then I saw the wall behind it. Really impressive picture.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

Freshly washed.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Quick wash this morning.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sometimes my car is clean


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

turboed vw said:


> New to the family!
> 
> 2017 Sportwagen


4-Motion manuel? I've got one on order.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

jreed1337 said:


>




You never disappoint jreed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

acsean792 said:


> Sometimes my car is clean


It's like a Pinto with its roadhugging weight.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

caj1 said:


> New shoes for the rig..


this car make me so sad. it's beautiful and ticks all the boxes.... except manuel.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

VR6GURU said:


> front shot of the cat


sweet! i've been wanting to pick up a jag as a project car but i know i will be widely ridiculed


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

Cherry blossom season is always a good reason to wh*re the R33.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

For the 5 cyl in the TTRS, yes.. For the 2.0T, the DSG makes for a much better application, IMO



col.mustard said:


> this car make me so sad. it's beautiful and ticks all the boxes.... except manuel.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

From Canepa CNC thanks to HushyPushy


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

SUMMER WHEELS


WINTER WHEELS


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

dragged a new one home:


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

my new daily driver. 2001 C5

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## FortheloveofV8's (Apr 4, 2017)

jhardy06 said:


> Hi! :wave:


Hey :wave: jealous of your WH...was my first choice but dealer sold it from under me. Active on the G8owners FB page?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

turboed vw said:


> New to the family!
> 
> 2017 Sportwagen


I wish the misses likes these, we'd have one in the garage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

My latest addition. It may be one of the last 4Runner Trails in the US. Came off the truck 12/30/16, just before the '17s hit the lots.


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> I wish the misses likes these, we'd have one in the garage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm very pleased with this car. Coming from someone who had many GTis and GLis for the past 10 yeara


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Punch Dub said:


> http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn273/Wheels8716/IMG_2587.jpg[/IM]
> 
> My latest addition. It may be one of the last 4Runner Trails in the US. Came off the truck 12/30/16, just before the '17s hit the lots.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Maybe just the trim level naming, but the "Off-Road" is probably identical in features


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Maybe just the trim level naming, but the "Off-Road" is probably identical in features


It is. I'll go cry in the corner now.


----------



## lunari (Jul 9, 2009)

Tropic Orange GTI










Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Punch Dub said:


> My latest addition. It may be one of the last 4Runner Trails in the US. Came off the truck 12/30/16, just before the '17s hit the lots.


Hnnnngh


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

sandjunkie said:


>


Purdy. Were you the gentleman who ordered this vehicle and made a thread a while back? I was just thinking about it the other day. I love that color!


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mild Taco Sauce said:


> Purdy. Were you the gentleman who ordered this vehicle and made a thread a while back? I was just thinking about it the other day. I love that color!


Yes he is. I was just getting caught up on it earlier actually lol.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

In line at Watkins Glen opening weekend 2017











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

freedo84gti said:


> my new daily driver. 2001 C5
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

New Rimz


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

steelgatorb8 said:


> In line at Watkins Glen opening weekend 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was there too. You weren't a part of the FoST "group" were you?


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

all in one picture? ok


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

CaleDeRoo said:


> I was there too. You weren't a part of the FoST "group" were you?


No just by myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> 2 series with New Rimz


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Mild Taco Sauce said:


> Purdy. Were you the gentleman who ordered this vehicle and made a thread a while back? I was just thinking about it the other day. I love that color!



Nope, didn't make a thread about it. There is a thread about it now that I have taken delivery:thumbup:


----------



## graphista (Jun 25, 2009)

Picked this up last week... TCL's favourite gauge cluster.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

veedubman72 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

steelgatorb8 said:


> No just by myself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:

Too bad it was chilly


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

graphista said:


> Picked this up last week... TCL's favourite gauge cluster.


Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

I didn't blur the plate, so please blur it in your mind. :laugh:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Haven't posted in here in quite some time, updating my garage on here...

Picked up a 2006 MINI Cooper S John Cooper Works Edition, wrapped in lime green along with a few modifications done. Been doing some work on it the last few months in changing and updating things to better fit for me. Love my little Kermit the Snot Rocket! Still have my 2012 VW GTI Autobahn











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

DIW thread is that way.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Ross1013 said:


> DIW thread is that way.


Not a Muppets fan?


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Got tired of EVERY Focus RS being the same color as mine (grey) and I wanted the suede center seats, so I traded to a frozen white 17' RS2. 










So now every vehicle at my house is white.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Tokyosmash said:


> Got tired of EVERY Focus RS being the same color as mine (grey) and I wanted the suede center seats, so I traded to a frozen white 2017


So you traded it in for a color that everyone and their mother has?


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

RocknRolla said:


> So you traded it in for a color that everyone and their mother has?


Yeah I've never seen a grey, just blue and white. It seems every standard focus is white so every focus I see I think hmm maybe it's an RS. Ford really screwed the pooch with color selection.


----------



## FrogFace (Apr 19, 2017)

Slummin' it down by the river.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Blade3562 said:


> Yeah I've never seen a grey, just blue and white. It seems every standard focus is white so every focus I see I think hmm maybe it's an RS. Ford really screwed the pooch with color selection.


Agreed, it's like the M2 color selection...white, blue, black, grey.

@Ben, congrats? lol

Now our hot hatches properly match.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ross1013 said:


> Agreed, it's like the M2 color selection...white, blue, black, grey.
> 
> @Ben, congrats? lol
> 
> Now our hot hatches properly match.


We say the same thing about the GTI and R (save for Europe or Canada(starting in 2018 for the R))

It's sad! We need to bring back Montana green or ginster yellow, heck maybe even pistachio green! I'd love to see Mohave or lago make a comeback.


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

RocknRolla said:


> So you traded it in for a color that everyone and their mother has?


Something like 10% of Focus RS production has been white from my understanding, the vast majority are stealth grey. Almost all of initial production for the US was stealth grey and nitrous blue 


Ross1013 said:


> Agreed, it's like the M2 color selection...white, blue, black, grey.
> 
> @Ben, congrats? lol
> 
> Now our hot hatches properly match.


I'll have to come out your way and we can snap some photos and grab a bite once I get off this god forsaken continent :wave:


----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

Tokyosmash said:


> Got tired of EVERY Focus RS being the same color as mine (grey) and I wanted the suede center seats, so I traded to a frozen white 17' RS2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White SVT? Very nice if so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

drive_sideways said:


> White SVT? Very nice if so
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a ZX3 Kona edition, was originally CD Silver and is fully repainted to Toyota 040 Super White 2.


----------



## Zlenfesty (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Blade3562 said:


> We say the same thing about the GTI and R (save for Europe or Canada(starting in 2018 for the R))


In fairness to the R, there's a red option as well. RS doesn't have that, neither does STI. CTR looks to be pretty much the same as Golf R. Apparently yellows and greens are not popular once you hit this price range? 



Tokyosmash said:


> Something like 10% of Focus RS production has been white from my understanding, the vast majority are stealth grey. Almost all of initial production for the US was stealth grey and nitrous blue
> 
> I'll have to come out your way and we can snap some photos and grab a bite once I get off this god forsaken continent :wave:


:beer: I'll be waiting


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Ross1013 said:


> In fairness to the R, there's a red option as well. RS doesn't have that, neither does STI. CTR looks to be pretty much the same as Golf R. Apparently yellows and greens are not popular once you hit this price range?
> 
> 
> 
> :beer: I'll be waiting


Are you saying the STI doesn't come in red?


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

patrikman said:


> Are you saying the STI doesn't come in red?


It does, you just never see them!

I do wish we got yellows and greens. I have no use for blues and reds.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Tokyosmash said:


> Something like 10% of Focus RS production has been white from my understanding, the vast majority are stealth grey. Almost all of initial production for the US was stealth grey and nitrous blue


I guess, but white cars are everywhere these days. I would've stuck with the gray, IMO of course. Even all the cars in the background in that Explorer photo are white. :laugh:


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

Just picked this up as an inexpensive daily that wont get driven too much. Its currently getting it some tint.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

bothhandsplease said:


> I didn't blur the plate, so please blur it in your mind. :laugh:


Is that your driveway? Gorgeous view. Definitely envious of a place like that in the bay area.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Tokyosmash said:


> Got tired of EVERY Focus RS being the same color as mine (grey) and I wanted the suede center seats, so I traded to a frozen white 17' RS2.


At a recent Cars and Coffee I think like 10+ Focus RS's showed and probably 7 of them were grey. 



> So now every vehicle at my house is white.


This is like the coolest Focus I've ever seen. Love it.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Ross1013 said:


> It does, you just never see them!
> 
> I do wish we got yellows and greens. I have no use for blues and reds.


I actually see Red STIs pretty often around here, initially more than WR Blue. Obviously a company like Subaru has a much smaller palette to work with than others.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> At a recent Cars and Coffee I think like 10+ Focus RS's showed and probably 7 of them were grey.
> 
> 
> 
> This is like the coolest Focus I've ever seen. Love it.


Fully shaved and tucked bay also.


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

Tokyosmash said:


> Fully shaved and tucked bay also.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Tokyosmash said:


> Fully shaved and tucked bay also.


Looks so much better than the plastic fantastic look it sports stock.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Car selfie









Do-it-yourself emissions check









Play time









First oil change of the year


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Spring cleaning!


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Just got some film developed, so here's some film shots of my lil' piece o' murrica here in Germany


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

2017 GTI Sport










Manual, no sunroof, bixenons, Apple carplay, big brakes, ~3000lb curb weight, cloth sport seats... :heart:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Leading the conga line at an "expensive track day":


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

Been driving the beater diesel Jetta and the toy bike lately and soon the 911 and I can't find a good reason why I still own a new car (16 Golf S next to the red Jetta). Might ditch the Golf and not follow through with my Sportwagen order and just kick it old school.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I like what your thinking, it's probably hard to beat the MPG that your Jetta has.  

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

dviking mk2 said:


> I like what your thinking, it's probably hard to beat the MPG that your Jetta has.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Actually the Golf S has surprised me. On an incredibly flat trip to Syracuse and back doing 65 all the way for 600 miles I averaged 48mpg (hand calc was a bit less IIRC). It was nuts. I reset the trip odo probably about 80 miles after leaving Syracuse when I filled up. I rolled right into my shop for the 20k service, right at 20k even. Don't mind the dusty cluster.


----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

Tokyosmash said:


> Fully shaved and tucked bay also.


Good looking engine bay to! Eyeing a lower mileage SVT on Craigslist right now for a DD, wants $3000 for it, 96k miles, mint condition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Claff said:


>





6cylVWguy said:


>


Does everyone own these lifts now? These run off of compressors, right? I want one.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

kiznarsh said:


> Does everyone own these lifts now? These run off of compressors, right? I want one.


They run off household electricity (or you can get models that run off the car's DC electricity). Plug the motor unit in the wall and watch the magic happen.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Claff said:


> They run off household electricity (or you can get models that run off the car's DC electricity). Plug the motor unit in the wall and watch the magic happen.


How much does a set of those run these days?


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

5000 lbs - $1340 on Northern Tool
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200662686_200662686

3500 lbs - $1095 on Flyin Miata
https://www.flyinmiata.com/quickjack.html

I have the first generation 3500 lb version.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Claff said:


> 5000 lbs - $1340 on Northern Tool
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200662686_200662686
> 
> 3500 lbs - $1095 on Flyin Miata
> ...


I just don't know that I trust lying under them. Don't know why. They are probably perfectly safe, just don't trust it. I'll stick with my 6x6s lol.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

kiznarsh said:


> Does everyone own these lifts now? These run off of compressors, right? I want one.


There is a hydraulic pump that is powered electricity from the garage or the battery in your car, depending on what version you get. I find this to be a great tool and the easiest way to get the BMW off the ground and level so I can change the oil. I now look for excuses to lift the car off the ground.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Blade3562 said:


> I just don't know that I trust lying under them. Don't know why. They are probably perfectly safe, just don't trust it. I'll stick with my 6x6s lol.


I'm in this camp, would love this in lieu of a real lift, but I'm not 100% convinced on safety. This does get the car way higher off the ground than stands, though.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Blade3562 said:


> I just don't know that I trust lying under them. Don't know why. They are probably perfectly safe, just don't trust it. I'll stick with my 6x6s lol.


You could always throw a set of jack stands underneath if you are paranoid. 

I've been toying with getting one of these, but I've decided that my long-reach high-lift jack + 6 ton jack stands gets the car just as high with only 5 minutes of additional work (my setup can actually go two inches higher than the quick jack can). Plus, I'm not sure it will work with the side pipes on my Alfa.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Elite_Deforce said:


> This does get the car way higher off the ground than stands, though.


Not necessarily. My jack + stands will get the car up 23 inches. The quick jack only does 21.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

How high does the 5000 lbs go? I tried reading through the description, but didn't see anything.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Aonarch said:


> How high does the 5000 lbs go? I tried reading through the description, but didn't see anything.


21 inches with the thicker blocks on.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


>


That guy must have a huge rooster. :laugh:


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

drive_sideways said:


> Good looking engine bay to! Eyeing a lower mileage SVT on Craigslist right now for a DD, wants $3000 for it, 96k miles, mint condition
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is a good deal, color and amount of doors?


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Washed and put away until the next Hwy 9 off road adventure.


----------



## pdan (Oct 18, 2016)

Fresh wash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

Had to find something quick after my GTI got totaled. Subaru Outback H6. So far its been good. Still miss the stickshift. Just did tires,stereo,tint,oil change for a road trip next weekend. This will be the first long trip in the car.


----------



## egress01 (Apr 6, 2017)

*My coupe*


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

egress01 said:


>




I've been in love with the C70 since The Saint. Beautiful example, egress! :thumbup:


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow that's a gorgeous car. Never seen one before! More info and pics!


----------



## Stoked_On_Spool (Mar 19, 2009)

On my way to the race track... :screwy:

:laugh:


----------



## -=golF1.8t=- (Jun 23, 2002)

2000 Golf 1.8t 90k miles original owner:











Sent from my iPhone


----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

Tokyosmash said:


> That is a good deal, color and amount of doors?


Color is black, 2 door hatch with the euro wheels. 93k miles I was wrong lol. Heated leather recaros to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Stoked_On_Spool said:


> On my way to the race track... :screwy:
> 
> :laugh:


Life goals right here.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Stoked_On_Spool said:


> On my way to the race track... :screwy:
> 
> :laugh:


effing DIR :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

Stoked_On_Spool said:


> On my way to the race track... :screwy:
> 
> :laugh:


There's got to be a better way to carry tires than that. Right? Maybe not.


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

New car as of late February





No I don't vape. :laugh:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

mrothwell said:


> There's got to be a better way to carry tires than that. Right? Maybe not.


Maybe trailer.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

VMPhil said:


> No I don't vape. :laugh:


:laugh:

Get some red spray paint and spray two bolts to cover up those holes!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

VMPhil said:


> No I don't vape yet


FTFY :laugh:


----------



## jhardy06 (May 18, 2008)

Some late night foam session last night with the daily


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N3M51R (Apr 14, 2010)

Some downtime at work, figured I'd share some shots. Probably not TCL style but whatever. 

Storage queen/summer/weekend driver : 1987 westmoreland built Golf GT with all the played out mods- VR6, air ride, recaros, etc....







And what replaced the shoelace express as a daily. Found it bone stock and been "ruining" it since. : 2000 TT 180HP quattro 5 speed.





:wave:


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Is that your driveway? Gorgeous view. Definitely envious of a place like that in the bay area.


It's actually my girlfriend's? place. The views are amazing. Her neighbors down the street have a huge sweeping view of the entire bay.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

N3M51R said:


> And what replaced the shoelace express as a daily. Found it bone stock and been "ruining" it since. : 2000 TT 180HP quattro 5 speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get them headlight lenses restored!


----------



## g34343greg (Jan 9, 2014)

Stoked_On_Spool said:


> On my way to the race track... :screwy:
> 
> :laugh:


Yeah that's a ton of weight to have up there, isn't it??


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Had it for a while, just want to keep it reliable. Getting a Miata once I secure a garage to build a track car and satisfy all my modification cravings.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## PabloTNewman (Nov 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Great shot!

Have you fallen in love yet with the exhaust note?


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

QWKDTSN said:


>


The little kid in me loves this shot.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Great shot!
> 
> Have you fallen in love yet with the exhaust note?


Thanks!

Oh yeah, It's intoxicating!


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Baby got back!!


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Is it just me, or is every single Cayman black?


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

always dug this thread. great readers rides. That AMG oozes sex appeal, and the 7 series is somehow timeless.


----------



## OGDalaiLama (Apr 26, 2017)

Picked this up Friday. 2000, 1.4 8V, 170k kms, good condition all around - 1500EUR
Quite nice driving around in such a small, nimble car having downsized from an S60


----------



## whataboutno (Nov 30, 2015)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Is it just me, or is every single Cayman black?


Oh no the are not!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

finally a break from the rain! wash, claybar, and wax this weekend.

good lord i hate rail dust. took over 6 hours just for the claybar step. thank god i had my trusty clay bar.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Wimbledon said:


>


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

here is all 3


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

parked at Zmax dragway after ccr autocross.


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

crap picture but I never have them out at the same time. 

2009 Tiguan 6 speed with APR
2008 TT 6 speed 3.2 Quattro with S-Line package, mag ride
2013 GLI 6 speed

can you guess which is my favorite?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

kidshorty said:


> can you guess which is my favorite?


The one about to get towed for blocking a hydrant? The one NOT showing a CEL? The one that smells like crayons in the summer? How many guesses do each of us get? Are there prizes?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> The one about to get towed for blocking a hydrant? The one NOT showing a CEL? The one that smells like crayons in the summer? How many guesses do each of us get? Are there prizes?


----------



## k0kong (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

kidshorty said:


> crap picture but I never have them out at the same time.
> 
> 2009 Tiguan 6 speed with APR
> 2008 TT 6 speed 3.2 Quattro with S-Line package, mag ride
> ...


GLI?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## WilboBaggins (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm gonna say TT since I myself have been drooling over an '08 with the 3.2 VR6 and 6 MT Quattro. Seems to be the only year that offers this powertrain, and also the only way to get a 3.2 and MT outside of a MK4 R32.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

k0kong said:


>


Please lower one foot. RSR makes good springs for this gen GS.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

WilboBaggins said:


> I'm gonna say TT since I myself have been drooling over an '08 with the 3.2 VR6 and 6 MT Quattro. Seems to be the only year that offers this powertrain, and also the only way to get a 3.2 and MT outside of a MK4 R32.


2008 and 2009 in both coupe and roadster. They are very rare.


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

Another one of mine, will have new wheels soon.


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

One picture you say?


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah sorry I know everyones already seen it.
DSC_0689 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

westopher said:


> Yeah sorry I know everyones already seen it.


Nobodies complaining. :thumbup:


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Old "track" car -> New track car 

Untitled by sicklyscott, on Flickr

Edit: Wow that picture quality is crap...


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

IMG_8368_wm by Dietrich Huebert, on Flickr


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

lyonsroar said:


> IMG_8368_wm by Dietrich Huebert, on Flickr


Nice 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)

All clean for summer


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

She towed 7800 lb wet weight like a champ today. So happy I didn't have to buy a truck to tow this thing.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

currently daily:


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

Mine is in the middle.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

update on my beater, my good camera decided to come back to life


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Went on a shakedown run with the camper before Carlisle import and decided I better buy a spare so I stopped by a local camper store. Unbelievably they actually had another Kompact Kamp! We've owned ours for 20 years and this is the first other one I've ever seen!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Blade3562 said:


> Went on a shakedown run with the camper before Carlisle import and decided I better buy a spare so I stopped by a local camper store. Unbelievably they actually had another Kompact Kamp! We've owned ours for 20 years and this is the first other one I've ever seen!


This tiny camper is relevant to my interests. Moar!

spotted an almost doppelgänger on a used lot the other day.


----------



## mk2pointohh (Jul 10, 2010)

05 Passat 1.8t 
Apr stage 1 tune 
Ksport coilovers 
Tt exhaust to a borla muffler. 
It's a love hate relationship 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)




----------



## Dan37tz (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## UBER337 (Jun 18, 2002)

Sometimes the lights just right. My primary for now until my GTI Gets dialed in. (pics coming soon)


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

The two i am currently driving in Russia

Polo 9N3 1.4TDI 69hp








[/url]IMG_0686 by Max (Максим), on Flickr[/IMG]

IZH Kombi (Moskvitch)








[/url]IMG_0736 by Max (Максим), on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]unnamed by Max (Максим), on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Dan37tz said:


> http://image.ibb.co/dsiXi5/201705]
> 
> [IMG]http://image.ibb.co/hGpyqk/20170509_10531IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

@ Dan37tz........nice, brother!


----------



## Kinogod (Apr 22, 2015)

.


----------



## Kinogod (Apr 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johntesi (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## HaystackMalone (Jul 10, 2016)

My 4.0 and E30- 









Fusion Plug-In and a bear.


----------



## rickhamilton620 (May 27, 2015)

Not the prettiest thing but hey, it gets the job done!


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Dan37tz said:


>


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Put different wheels on my car so here's another shot

IMG_8548_comp_wm by Dietrich Huebert, on Flickr


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

My Hellcat on Nürburgring Nordschleife ("Green Hell" race track) CarFriday 2017:











www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Hopefully doing my first autocross event with the car next month! Looking forward to it.

I walk out to my car yesterday and find a giant adult sized greasy hand print on the roof. y tho?


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

wabbit by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


fitted a shaved rabbit bumper on my GTI last night


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

SirHenri said:


> My Hellcat


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

I dont vape bro


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

My SRT8 on Nürburgring Nordschleife ("Green Hell" race track) CarFriday 2017:



















www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

My Ellenator "Apart" on Nürburgring Nordschleife ("Green Hell" race track) CarFriday 2017:










From min. 03:46:

https://youtu.be/fCVGD4pTgr8

https://www.autoevolution.com/news/...the-nurburgring-with-20-hp-engine-117172.html




www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

chadk said:


> fitted a shaved rabbit bumper on my GTI last night


Super clean dude! Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Hey SirHenri, did you have HGP tuned VWs?


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> Hey SirHenri, did you have HGP tuned VWs?


Yes  (4 x)


www.SPORTFAHRER.club


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Slightly OT, has anyone seen the recent "Green Hell" documentary? I went to watch it at a theatre showing and was slightly disappointed.


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

freedomgli said:


> Super clean dude! Nice work! :thumbup:


thank you! eace::beer:


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

The most recent purchase. 17 Sportwagen 4 Motion 6MT.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

finally got my new wheels on...


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> finally got my new wheels on...


been looking for a set of those for my URQ, i'm assuming yours are 5x114.3 with wobble bolts? is it a square or staggered setup?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> been looking for a set of those for my URQ, i'm assuming yours are 5x114.3 with wobble bolts? is it a square or staggered setup?


they are originally 4x114.3 (but dual-drilled for 4x100)

17x7-front / 17x8-rear

225/45's all around.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Just rolled 68k. Don't drive her too often anymore, but took her out today to run some errands:


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Here's my GTI with his siblings -- the big brother (M5) and newest addition, the little brother (MX-5)...


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Taken on a Minolta film camera from 1987.


----------



## JKHF (Mar 3, 2008)

Quick wash the other day. My buddy's SX4 and Delica in the background. And no I don't vape.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

gonna hawk out wit fresh rimz


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

From my recent trip to Utah.


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

[/url]IMG_4515 by John Ludwig, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]FullSizeRender by John Ludwig, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

^^^:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

First time the Craprado has seen daylight since this time last year... :facepalm:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

strettyend said:


>


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## JackJoachim (Jun 30, 2012)

MK7 Golf base model


----------



## mj8807 (Jul 17, 2013)

Love this car as is but im thinking stage 1 and summer tires would really transform it 😩😩😩 decisions decisions









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

JKHF said:


> Quick wash the other day. My buddy's SX4 and Delica in the background. And no I don't vape.


Perfect:thumbup:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Middle one goes back at end of this week.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> From my recent trip to Utah.
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170530/c8ba8473488cb221583461916da71786.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170530/23eb3c0721b1cea99db508de60804202.jpg
> ...


----------



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)

My five hunduh dolla Mini. Picture quality reflects car condition when i saved it from being junked:laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

EuroAtomic said:


> My five hunduh dolla Mini. Picture quality reflects car condition when i saved it from being junked:laugh:


Talk about a gamble! I hope it pays off for you. I like these cars and am interested in them until I remember how many of them suffer one expensive problem after another and the wallet bleeding never ends.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

EuroAtomic said:


> My five hunduh dolla Mini. Picture quality reflects car condition when i saved it from being junked:laugh:


Going to need a thread link on that one.


----------



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> Talk about a gamble! I hope it pays off for you. I like these cars and am interested in them until I remember how many of them suffer one expensive problem after another and the wallet bleeding never ends.





Power5 said:


> Going to need a thread link on that one.


174K miles! When I was asked if I wanted to buy it before they donate it I hesitated a bit but decided to take a gamble. After all I could sell a few parts to recoup my cost.
All it really needed was a coolant tank to stabilize it. My wife says driving that thing is like keeping terminal patient on life support :laugh: Already put 700 miles on it within a week. So far so good.
Need to write a thread about it. I have a bad tendency to drop off from forums when life gets busy.


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

01tj said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks :beer:

It's a road trip machine.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

EuroAtomic said:


> 174K miles! When I was asked if I wanted to buy it before they donate it I hesitated a bit but decided to take a gamble. After all I could sell a few parts to recoup my cost.
> All it really needed was a coolant tank to stabilize it. My wife says driving that thing is like keeping terminal patient on life support :laugh: Already put 700 miles on it within a week. So far so good.
> Need to write a thread about it. I have a bad tendency to drop off from forums when life gets busy.


Actually quite jealous myself. We had an 02 R53. If I could find another for 500 dollar I sure as hell would 24hr of lemon that thing!


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

EuroAtomic said:


> My five hunduh dolla Mini. Picture quality reflects car condition when i saved it from being junked:laugh:


Story on this? I've been wanting a Mini but I'm not sure I'd want to trade my DD on one and am pretty afraid of a cheap mini. I'd do $500 in a heart beat :thumbup:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

strettyend said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shouldn't you have these flags around it instead?


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Nealric said:


> Shouldn't you have these flags around it instead?


It is one bad hombre


----------



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)

01tj said:


> Story on this? I've been wanting a Mini but I'm not sure I'd want to trade my DD on one and am pretty afraid of a cheap mini. I'd do $500 in a heart beat :thumbup:


I'm writing something up now. Hopefully will post this weekend. I don't want to clog up this thread and I assure it will be a good one :laugh:

I'm in love with that Mexico Blue... One day!

Here is a picture of Bent M to keep it on track:


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Went out on a limb picking up an Eos VR6, but it's been an absolute blast so far, got the coils on and some better tires. Don't know why the VR6 was never offered in the Mk6 or Mk7 especially with a manual. Makes the 1.8T and 2.0T seem so boring. That VR sound is so glorious, especially with the top down haha. Need to address some cosmetic stuff(front/rear bumpers, trunk sanded and repainted and that crooked license plate) then it should be good until it needs chains in 100k :laugh: Whoever repainted the trunk did a nice job, but didn't clean the adhesive that held the badges and literally painted over it.... I only found this out after removing the badges :banghead:


----------



## UBER337 (Jun 18, 2002)

Finally finished my project. It's truly an UBER337 now.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBER337 (Jun 18, 2002)

Reborn daily driver...


----------



## whoisglipglop (Nov 4, 2016)

I like that Eos above a lot.

Mine:


----------



## gw2405 (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

It's leveled out nicely now. The stock wheels actually don't look too bad either!


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

His and hers.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Got out to the mountains last weekend.


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

Untitled by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


Untitled by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

Got my 2006 XC70 out of the shop, missed it badly. Have put 400 miles on in nine months, time to spend some quality time with it!


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Fuuuuuuuccccccckkkkkkkkkk. 
Vipers have just done it for me more than any modern American muscle. What a great design.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Our '33 Continental Flyer, the only known running example in the western hemisphere. There's a RHD model in New Zealand.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Should crack 1000 miles this week, love it.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

puma1552 said:


> Should crack 1000 miles this week, love it.


My sister had an SEL 4Mo. I enjoy driving it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> My sister had an SEL 4Mo. I enjoy driving it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're actually pretty fun to drive, glad I grabbed this and didn't wait for the new one. Steering could always be better, but at least it firms up a bit at speed so it isn't totally numb like a lot of cars.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

puma1552 said:


> They're actually pretty fun to drive, glad I grabbed this and didn't wait for the new one. Steering could always be better, but at least it firms up a bit at speed so it isn't totally numb like a lot of cars.


Hers though likes to be as low of rpm as possible, where it will actually lug. We've complained to the dealer, they've tried to reprogram it. Not sure if yours is the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Hers though likes to be as low of rpm as possible, where it will actually lug. We've complained to the dealer, they've tried to reprogram it. Not sure if yours is the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No mine doesn't seem to lug...my wife's Beetle does, but that's to be expected from the ol' 2.5 that just loafs along. No lugging on the Tig though, is your sister's a '17? If not then it could just be that they tweaked the tuning on the later years.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

puma1552 said:


> No mine doesn't seem to lug...my wife's Beetle does, but that's to be expected from the ol' 2.5 that just loafs along. No lugging on the Tig though, is your sister's a '17? If not then it could just be that they tweaked the tuning on the later years.


13? First year of the refresh. Only has 40k miles and well maintained. Already has a new wp and Im. Lolzolololzzzz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> 13? First year of the refresh. Only has 40k miles and well maintained. Already has a new wp and Im. Lolzolololzzzz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol yeah VW's 2.0 anything are never as reliable as the old 2.5 cars it seems, my ratcheting armrest broke the second day and has already been replaced (also lolzzzz). I dunno, I guess they probably adjusted the tune sometime between '12/'13 ('12 was first refresh year) and '17...that's why I always like to buy old-ass cars at the end of the run.


----------



## jhardy06 (May 18, 2008)

Surf Green said:


> Got out to the mountains last weekend.


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Ended the weekend activities with a Sunday evening drive.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

Mine is on the right next to my buddy's with a similar setup(VWR springs, Golf R brakes).


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

New Jeep to the family. 1950 Willys. 100 day quick resto to get it running for father's day for my dad.









My Brother's other toy. Jeepster Commando









And the new project


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

In SF for oil spill response training. Snapped a quick shot this morning outside the training building before the parking lot filled up.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

i mean its not a blue caddy or white polo, but lookin good. :thumbup:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> i mean its not a blue caddy or white polo, but lookin good. :thumbup:


Im hopefully finishing the caddy this year now that the wife is done with house renovations. I can post pics of the polo later this week when I get back from training.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> Im hopefully finishing the caddy this year now that the wife is done with house renovations. I can post pics of the polo later this week when I get back from training.


:thumbup: that thing is too awesome not to post in here!


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

Juiced6 said:


> New Jeep to the family. 1950 Willys. 100 day quick resto to get it running for father's day for my dad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet collection!!


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

vr6fanatic said:


> Sweet collection!!


Thanks
Between my siblings we have 12 Jeeps currently. Those and VWs are 2 cars that have always been present at family gatherings :laugh:


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Somebody loves their track toys. :thumbup:


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

I may finally hit 30,000 miles this year! :laugh: off to Eurohangar!


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

Blade3562 said:


> I may finally hit 30,000 miles this year! :laugh: off to Eurohangar!


you were spotted and someone posted photos on a TDI page on FB! 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/24097854515/permalink/10155476012814516/


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

goran.gli said:


> :wave:


wait a second, are the pockets of your wheels on your tig painted gloss black? us market its flat black










still jealous of your canadian optoins, my ideal tiguan would be an SEL exterior (black plastic lowers for ease of detailing/rock chip OCD and I think it just suits the car well, though i like the painted lowers also) with r-line badging and spoiler, and an r-line interior...and for it to be the top of the line trim with everything. We no longer get the ambient lighting you get (we did when the r-line was top of the line in 2014-2015 though we do still get the two red dots above in the overhead console) or black headliner. when that was our top of the line though, we had painted lowers and mallory wheels, always liked the savannahs more.

basically your car with black plastic lowers would be my ideal tiguan. we also never got that nice brown interior, just black (which i like) and butt ugly cornsilk. i mightve tried the brown had it been an option.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Photo of a photo. But dirt track fun!

I don't know why photobucket won't let me post a rotated picture....


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Replaced the Kia Optima. Trifecta tune to come.


----------



## PolishSasquatch (May 8, 2008)

just finished up the new exhaust


----------



## OGDalaiLama (Apr 26, 2017)

Tried on a set of cheap coilovers for the Polo (230EUR). Liked the ride surprisingly but non-adjustable and they sat too low for me. Went with Eibach Pro-lines, 70EUR with 500km on them only!

Just getting the car ready for our eurotrip this coming Tuesday now.

With the coils:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

0dd_j0b said:


> Photo of a photo. But dirt track fun!
> 
> I don't know why photobucket won't let me post a rotated picture....


Yes please


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

'01 Cherokee w/ a 4.0L, 6spd, and a few other things:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Jeep ^ :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Sweet XJ! How do you like those Notch Customs flares? Ive heard mixed reviews.


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> Jeep ^ :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


Thanks!



Atl-Atl said:


> Sweet XJ! How do you like those Notch Customs flares? Ive heard mixed reviews.


They are hands down the best flare out there. Lots of additional room (I can stuff 35's all around with no issue), strong, and when painted they look excellent (especially painted Yas Marina Blue  ). Unfortunately they are difficult to install. I chose to weld in all new metal in the rear as you cut past the inner fender (the instructions call for you to cut and weld strips of the inner fender to the outer fender). I sanded the gel-coat quite a bit and added bondo on the edges to get them to fit well. So in short, difficult to install... but look and perform extremely well!


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> wait a second, are the pockets of your wheels on your tig painted gloss black? us market its flat black


Yep. gloss black.
I won't lie, personally I prefer the painted silver Savannahs.



puma1552 said:


> basically your car with black plastic lowers would be my ideal tiguan. we also never got that nice brown interior, just black (which i like) and butt ugly cornsilk. i mightve tried the brown had it been an option.


The black interior compliments your silver Tig far better. We drove a demo R-Line in silver with Saddle Brown... didn't mesh well.

Our absolute must-have was the Saddle Brown Leather (and the R-Line).
It looks amazing in person, and breaks up all the black in the interior.
These are the best pics I have of it...


Untitled

Untitled


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree, with silver the brown probably wouldn't work too well. Passable, but not a great combo, probably would've done black anyway.

Funny you mention liking the all silver Savannahs the best, I've always been a silver wheels guy too and always preferred those to the painted pocket ones we have (the all silver ones look more 3D/beefy from afar), but now that I have the painted ones I don't mind them at all. To the point that if a fire sale came up on them again (which has happened in the past, have seen whole sets of 4 from VW themselves for like 600 bucks) and I could pick either option, I'd probably still pick a second set of the ones I have now (winter wheels). I've grown to really like the painted pockets with the black plastic lower valances.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> Funny you mention liking the all silver Savannahs the best, I've always been a silver wheels guy too and always preferred those to the painted pocket ones we have (the all silver ones look more 3D/beefy from afar)


this is 100% exact why I prefer the silver painter ones. :wave:



puma1552 said:


> I've grown to really like the painted pockets with the *black plastic lower valances*.


this is where they shine



puma1552 said:


> To the point that if a fire sale came up on them again (which has happened in the past, have seen whole sets of 4 from VW themselves for like 600 bucks) and I could pick either option, I'd probably still pick a second set of the ones I have now (winter wheels)


 $600?! 
I need a set of winters :banghead:


----------



## 10altimasr (May 12, 2011)

Just picked her up a couple weeks ago. 2017 2.7L Ecoboost. The turbo's deliver the power really well and it feels just as powerful and quick as the 5.0L n/a V8. Also managed 27mpg on my way to my new unit 75 miles from my house last week at an average 62mph but have averaged around 23mpg overall. The supercrew cab is ridiculously big. Couldn't have gotten a better deal either. I guess my username is now obsolete.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Pretty convenient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

I've owned it for 34 years. Just put it back on the road after being in storage for the last 12 years. I may start a thread about it.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

0dd_j0b said:


> Photo of a photo. But dirt track fun!




Looks like lots of fun! Well done!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Fined said:


> Looks like lots of fun! Well done!







My friend was kind of drunk when he took this...sorry for drunk white guy yelling. But spectator racing is one of the most fun shots of adrenaline I have experienced.

The guy the took the video and I are building and entering this piece of glory in the democross race later this month.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Wife's car yesterday after the dealer for a 50k service, new wiper blades, and a preventative battery replacement since the factory one is 5 years old and I'd rather not have to go jump start my wife in the middle of winter when the factory one inevitably decides to crap out. Still looks and drives like new, needs absolutely nothing.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

:thumbup:

My wife and I loved her 2014 Beetle, but it was time for something with more room, otherwise we probably would've kept it longer.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

RocknRolla said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> My wife and I loved her 2014 Beetle, but it was time for something with more room, otherwise we probably would've kept it longer.


Thanks, other than a hatch rattle in the winter early on and one CEL which turned out to be some petty thing that only cost $300 total including the diagnostic/parts/labor, it's been trouble and rattle free the entire time we've owned it. Really been a great car.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

love everything about your M3. :beer:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

n0rdicalex. said:


> love everything about your M3. :beer:


Thanks man.:thumbup:
Owning it has been amazing. I feel like I enjoy it more and more every time I drive it. Every little mod or maintenance item. Its so rewarding.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Here is mine:

It's not modded....




..... it's not an AMG.....





..... it's not an M.....






.....it's not a GTI.....







.....but it has 255HP.....








.....what IT is, it's a CTS:


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

If you do autocross, be a nice guy. That way, when your car breaks, you can round up some buddies to help you push it onto your trailer.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

The whole garage all washed up!

Done:









in progress but now finished:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Couple more coats of wax on the new ride:


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

0dd_j0b said:


> But spectator racing is one of the most fun shots of adrenaline I have experienced.


Right. But also something you should never ever do with a car you care about in any way. Because assh0les. 
Edit: Or do you guys run strictly time based 1 car at a time?


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

G60 Carat said:


> Right. But also something you should never ever do with a car you care about in any way. Because assh0les.
> Edit: Or do you guys run strictly time based 1 car at a time?


In his video it looks like they started on opposite ends of the track, with both straights having a finish line in the middle


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

CaleDeRoo said:


> In his video it looks like they started on opposite ends of the track, with both straights having a finish line in the middle


This. There is no door to door racing for the spectator races. If you wreck, it is because you, the driver, put it into the wall.


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

IMG_7923 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr

IMG_7992 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr

IMG_7942 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

G60 Carat said:


> Right. But also something you should never ever do with a car you care about in any way. Because assh0les.
> Edit: Or do you guys run strictly time based 1 car at a time?


so whats the actual story behind this? the guy in the black wasnt supposed to be on the track since its a single car time trial so then the guy in the sh!tpile had to be an assh0le about it? seen it before but never knew the story


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Just out doing normal Z06 things.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Snagged some new rollers for the hoopty during Discount Tire's 4th of July sale. Sure beats topping up the corroded OEM wheels weekly.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

SourKrout said:


> Snagged some new rollers for the hoopty during Discount Tire's 4th of July sale. Sure beats topping up the corroded OEM wheels weekly.


Those wheels look great! :thumbup:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

We got brutal rain today and did some fording in the S6 with the suspension raised:laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

chadk said:


> IMG_7923 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_7992 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_7942 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


Very nice


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> We got brutal rain today and did some fording in the S6 with the suspension raised:laugh:


You call that deep water? :laugh:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> You call that deep water?


For an S6 you bet your ass it is

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> For an S6 you bet your ass it is


No snorkel? No care.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

OP pic update. 

Previous look:










Current look:


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Very nice


thanks! :beer:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> so whats the actual story behind this? the guy in the black wasnt supposed to be on the track since its a single car time trial so then the guy in the sh!tpile had to be an assh0le about it? seen it before but never knew the story


Pretty sure there are no rules. And it's basically a gentleman's agreement to race each other like the pros at the track do later. But not everyone is a gentleman. I would have turned around and headed at him at full speed. Lets see how a **** pile holds up to a brand new jeep in a head on collision.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Coated with CQuartz UK the other day. I really don't think gloss gets better than this.

IMG_8698_jpg by Dietrich Huebert, on Flickr


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

TooFitToQuit said:


> OP pic update.
> 
> Current look:


YES sir, that looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

SourKrout said:


> YES sir, that looks awesome :thumbup:


More fun stuffs coming soon too! :beer:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Current look


Love the throwback graphics!!!

Haven't done much with my daily. There's been a set of H&R Sport Springs sitting in my dining room for 5 months. :laugh:

Took it up to Mount Wilson the other day and snapped some pics. Still a blast to drive.


----------



## Nateblizzy (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

New wheels/tires. I can say the Trifecta tune has made a nice difference.


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

Just finished some interior work and thought I'd share.

New carpet and Rennline parts.










New diamond quilted door cards, rear panels.




























It took me a few weekends but I'm happy with how the carpet and upholstery turned out.
I'm working on the seats and shift knob next. My dash has a crack in it too so thinking about repairing/wrapping it or flocking.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

mikegilbert said:


> Love the throwback graphics!!!
> 
> Haven't done much with my daily. There's been a set of H&R Sport Springs sitting in my dining room for 5 months. :laugh:
> 
> Took it up to Mount Wilson the other day and snapped some pics. Still a blast to drive. ]


Sounds like me and my daily driver. I've got the Spoon Sports suspension just sitting in my garage, but never got around to installing it. It's still fun to drive. Took it out to Alice's this weekend with my friend in his RSX. Both are dad spec.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

KlokWerk said:


> Just finished some interior work and thought I'd share.
> 
> New carpet and Rennline parts.
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## Nitroracer17 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've got a wide variety of tastes when it comes to cars. Each one fits it role perfectly though.

1964 Oldsmobile Dynamic 88 Fiesta Wagon - Summer Cruiser









2013 Chevy Volt - Commuter Car (makes up for the gas guzzler)









1994 Acura Integra GS-R - Track Car // 2012 Frontier 6spd - Hauler


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Nitroracer17 said:


> I've got a wide variety of tastes when it comes to cars. Each one fits it role perfectly though.
> 
> 1964 Oldsmobile Dynamic 88 Fiesta Wagon - Summer Cruiser


More of this? That is awesome!


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

modular said:


> New wheels/tires. I can say the Trifecta tune has made a nice difference.


You know what to do


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, no one but GM offers suspension for this body style Malibu yet. The GM springs offer up *less* than a *1/2"* drop. :laugh:



CaleDeRoo said:


> You know what to do


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

modular said:


> Yeah, no one but GM offers suspension for this body style Malibu yet. The GM springs offer up *less* than a *1/2"* drop. :laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

sandjunkie said:


>


Seems like a pretentious way to guarantee yourself a ticket I would imagine. I'll just assume that's a photoshop for the thread.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

TCL Darling status achieved.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Atl-Atl said:


> TCL Darling status achieved.


Does that mean the Ram is gone?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

CaleDeRoo said:


> You know what to do





modular said:


> Yeah, no one but GM offers suspension for this body style Malibu yet. The GM springs offer up *less* than a *1/2"* drop. :laugh:




Koreans got you covered

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZIGATO-Type-SR-Suspension-kit-for-CHEVROLET-2016-2017-MALIBU/122443234235?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D41375%26meid%3Db056afdfc2f8483c932015db83876d95%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D122614211833


----------



## jhardy06 (May 18, 2008)

Actually managed to get both my girls cleaned this past weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T dub C (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

BluMagic said:


> Koreans got you covered
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZIGATO-Type-SR-Suspension-kit-for-CHEVROLET-2016-2017-MALIBU/122443234235?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D41375%26meid%3Db056afdfc2f8483c932015db83876d95%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D122614211833


Jeeeez, that's a lotta coin for a brand I have never heard of nor known quality.......and out of country.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


>


Ohhhhhh, heeeeeeeeeck no. :laugh:


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Cruising









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

t_white said:


>


The angle makes the car look tiny.


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Atl-Atl said:


> TCL Darling status achieved.


Five Points?


----------



## I_like_waffles (Jun 21, 2012)

Not that fast, only 400hp and runs 12.6, but it has been reliable and burns zero oil at 35k miles. I will keep it at this power level forever.. it's a good sweet spot.

The exhaust goes pow pow and throws flamey thingies.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Current look:


Retro cool 1980s Toyota yellow/ orange/ red stripes :thumbup: 

But I'm not so sure about those Jeep kill decals on the driver's door. Those are suspect.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> Retro cool 1980s Toyota yellow/ orange/ red stripes :thumbup:
> 
> But I'm not so sure about those Jeep kill decals on the driver's door. Those are suspect.


You will enjoy my Jeep and Xterra kill stickers. 

Moreso than anything they're just a throwback to my grandfather's warplane that had tons of kill stickers from blasting Nazis. :beer:


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

I_like_waffles said:


> Not that fast, only 400hp and runs 12.6, but it has been reliable and burns zero oil at 35k miles. I will keep it at this power level forever.. it's a good sweet spot.
> 
> The exhaust goes pow pow and throws flamey thingies.



What is done? Intake, exhaust, cobb stg 2 OTS flash?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Heffernan said:


> Does that mean the Ram is gone?


Yup 




MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> Five Points?


Jefferson Park


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

not my car, but still a sweet pic


----------



## I_like_waffles (Jun 21, 2012)

Stangy said:


> What is done? Intake, exhaust, cobb stg 2 OTS flash?


No OTS.

Intake 
Downpipe
Boost regulator 
Fuel pump
Intercooler 
Colder plugs
Pro tune 

It's a very very conservative tune for durability in Florida weather.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Switched up the TTS due to life changes which made what's essentially a 2-seater largely unusable... kept Sepang Blue, added 4 cylinders and another turbo.. sounds like a beast!


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

caj1 said:


> Switched up the TTS due to life changes which made what's essentially a 2-seater largely unusable... kept Sepang Blue, added 4 cylinders and another turbo.. sounds like a beast!


Wow, love the color--goes nicely with the shape of the car and the wheels. Given the nature of a turbo, can you still hear the roar/rumble of the V8?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

6cylVWguy said:


> Wow, love the color--goes nicely with the shape of the car and the wheels. Given the nature of a turbo, can you still hear the roar/rumble of the V8?


Thanks! Yeah it still sounds great even with the turbo.. got the sports exhaust which adds a bit more sound and lots of pops and crackling on downshift.. Here's a vid (not mine):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RKJ7M1F45Q


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

Just picked this up today. Traded the S4 and drove home with a 2014 Cayman S.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Here's a low res photo of my dumb car that I spend way too much money on


----------



## JackJoachim (Jun 30, 2012)

.:RDriver said:


> Just picked this up today. Traded the S4 and drove home with a 2014 Cayman S.


And what are your thoughts so far? , absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## mj8807 (Jul 17, 2013)

.:RDriver said:


> Just picked this up today. Traded the S4 and drove home with a 2014 Cayman S.


     

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

JackJoachim said:


> And what are your thoughts so far? , absolutely gorgeous!


So far its been great. Much smaller and lighter than the S4 and you can feel it. Its fast, sounds wonderful, handles great, can be nice and comfortable when you just want to cruise, its a great car. If you dont need 4 doors, cant imagine much better.

Looking forward to spending more time with it.


----------



## JackJoachim (Jun 30, 2012)

rq1trackaddict said:


>


Explain how you open the doors please


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

.:RDriver said:


> Just picked this up today. Traded the S4 and drove home with a 2014 Cayman S.


:thumbup::thumbup:

I also made that transition (with a C63 in between). I miss the low-end torque and throttle response of the S4, but the Cayman doesn't disappoint at all. Congrats!

It's the first car where I have no desire to do any performance/handling mods. They got it right from the start, that's for true.

Manual or PDK? Options?


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

TooFitToQuit said:


> OP pic update.
> 
> Previous look:
> 
> ...



Jesus christ that is amazing :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

JackJoachim said:


> Explain how you open the doors please


Door poppers

http://www.autoloc.com/catalog/Shav...d-Door-Solenoid-Pop-Handle---Latch-Popper-Kit


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

HI SPEED said:


> Jesus christ that is amazing :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Let's see if this still works:


----------



## zr0z (Sep 1, 2013)

First VW, though I had an mk7 GTI on order that fell through when they came out and I've lusted after the golf platform for a long time. Coming from Japanese/American cars and knowing how much TCL hates VW, I'm happy to say that I have a 7yr/100k mile bumper to bumper warranty as well..

AWD. Turbo. Stick. Wagon. Can't hate it!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

JackJoachim said:


> Explain how you open the doors please


I have an electronic remote that arms, disarms, unlock and rolls down the windows from outside the car then i reach in and open from the inside


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

kiznarsh said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I also made that transition (with a C63 in between). I miss the low-end torque and throttle response of the S4, but the Cayman doesn't disappoint at all. Congrats!
> 
> ...


Yup, in some ways it feels slower than the S4 since it doesnt have the torque kick, but every bit as fast and sounds soooooo much better. 

Also agreed, no hurry to do anything performance wise. Potentially will do the actual Porsche X73 sport suspension just to lower it on its wheels slightly since I dont have pasm, but I'm certainly not in any hurry. Possibly an exhaust at some point, but it sounds so good as it is, I may not even need that.

It is a PDK, I've always owned manuals, the S4 was a manual, but this is also my main car (I have a Bronco for utility), so it does sit in traffic and is used to commute in, so I wanted to give PDK a try. I was willing to do either depending on the right car, this one was right and had PDK so that is what happened. I can still have plenty of fun driving in manual mode, but can just go full relax when I want to as well.

Other than that is has the premium package with power seats, sports steering wheel (a must for PDK), infotainment w/Bose, rear parking sensors, entry and drive (the key stays in the pocket system), white gauges and red seatbelts. Previous owner clear bra'd nearly the entire car, so that is a major plus too.

Would have loved some of the sporty options such as the sport suspension and exhaust, but had a budget and feel lucky enough to have found an S in that budget as I was mainly looking at Base cars till this showed up. 

Now i need to find some better roads to drive. The S4 never pushed me to do that...this is definitely leading me to do that.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Mad tite dorifto


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

*Goodbye Photobucket Fu$% Sticks...*

So photobucket can go pound sand as I'm sure this thread is littered with old embedded images from everyone.

Anyway, keeping the daily clean and dry for now but she's going to washed by mother nature at some point this week. 

*Cell Phone Shots:*











*Little Black Mirror Action:
*


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

another day, another bike










the taco (sorry if i've already posted this)


----------



## isonic (Jul 25, 2004)

cseaman said:


> another day, another bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it :laugh:


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Yeah that's awesome.


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reformed (Nov 13, 2007)

Had the fleet out on the street while I cleaned and rearranged the garage today. Made for a good photo-op.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

cseaman said:


>


Leveling kit on the Taco?

I've been looking into leveling kits for the 2017 4Runners. I keep going back a forth between spacers and Bilstein 5100s. Love the wheels. F5s, correct?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Heffernan said:


> Leveling kit on the Taco?
> 
> I've been looking into leveling kits for the 2017 4Runners. I keep going back a forth between spacers and Bilstein 5100s. Love the wheels. F5s, correct?


There is no going back and forth. Just get the bilsteins!


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Atl-Atl said:


> There is no going back and forth. Just get the bilsteins!


Agreed, I've got 5100's on my 3rd gen and they're fantastic! The ride is much smoother than stock while remaining well controlled.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Atl-Atl said:


> There is no going back and forth. Just get the bilsteins!


I knew someone might say that! :laugh: btw - when are we getting the Cherokee adventure thread??


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

rq1trackaddict said:


> I have an electronic remote that arms, disarms, unlock and rolls down the windows from outside the car then i reach in and open from the inside



Neat car! I got to ask though, what happens in an unlikely event when the car battery dies? How do you get inside/pop the hood?


----------



## Nitroracer17 (Apr 8, 2014)

0dd_j0b said:


> More of this? That is awesome!


No problem!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

reformed said:


> Had the fleet out on the street while I cleaned and rearranged the garage today. Made for a good photo-op.


not bad, not bad at all.



Nitroracer17 said:


> No problem!


gorgeous! you really don't see many Olds wagons anymore, especially early 60s ones. love it!!

inside turn 6 yesterday at Road America for the IMSA race. 



















check out the badass windshield visor on the yota


----------



## JKHF (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

JKHF said:


>


How easy did the "Sparco" stickers come off?


----------



## JKHF (Mar 3, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> How easy did the "Sparco" stickers come off?



A little too easy. Didn't have to use any tools or spray removers. They just peeled right off.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

JKHF said:


> A little too easy. Didn't have to use any tools or spray removers. They just peeled right off.


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

Just picked this up. 07 Mazda Speed6 GT, 74,000 miles for a amazing deal of $6500 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

JKHF said:


> A little too easy. Didn't have to use any tools or spray removers. They just peeled right off.


They look good without :thumbup:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

patrikman said:


> They look good without :thumbup:


Agreed, I am going to remove mine immediately.


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> Thanks :thumbup:


Element got Sparco Tarmacs? :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Element got Sparco Tarmacs? :laugh:


Shhhhhhh


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> Shhhhhhh


I'm still saving for my new wheels/tires, roof lights, bumpers, and seats. Only like $7k for the lot. :screwy::beer:


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Forgot to post these, had a B-17 fly in at work, of course I took pics next to it :laugh: need to upload to imgur, but for now let's see if the book of faces works? Not bad for an iPhone with nasty upload compression.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

^^^ Now that is badass.


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

drive_sideways said:


> Just picked this up. 07 Mazda Speed6 GT, 74,000 miles for a amazing deal of $6500
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy sh*t


----------



## HBird (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

drive_sideways said:


> Just picked this up. 07 Mazda Speed6 GT, 74,000 miles for a amazing deal of $6500


Interesting. I saw a Suzuki Kizashi yesterday and thought to myself that person is on TCL and/or has a terrible credit rating. Then my mind wandered to other mid-2000s sedans like the Mazdaspeed 6 that seemed like they should be TCL darlings, especially as used prices drop, yet have failed to gain a real active following outside of a few hardcore owners on the marque specific forums. Any plans for mods or pending maintenance?


----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

freedomgli said:


> Interesting. I saw a Suzuki Kizashi yesterday and thought to myself that person is on TCL and/or has a terrible credit rating. Then my mind wandered to other mid-2000s sedans like the Mazdaspeed 6 that seemed like they should be TCL darlings, especially as used prices drop, yet have failed to gain a real active following outside of a few hardcore owners on the marque specific forums. Any plans for mods or pending maintenance?


I've always liked Mazdas, the ones I've had and my family has have always been excellent vehicles. I bought it private sale off of a family member. My wife drives a 2016 Tiguan 4motion and I needed a newer ride myself, as my old 05 Mazda 6 has 200k miles and is starting to show its age. The Speed6 is fun, pulls good and is AWD for the lovely Adirondack winters here in upstate NY. I've driven STI's, WRX's and Legacy GT's, certainly not as extreme as a WRX or STi but imo it's more lively then a Legacy GT, certainly has more power then the GT. 

Idk what TCL is btw. 

And yes, for now it's gonna get full bolt ons like intake/turbo inlet pipe, downpipe, exhaust, high pressure fuel pump, HKS recirc valve, and a Cobb apv3 with a Stratified tune. Will be good for about 300 whp and 350 wtq on 93, certainly more powerful then a fully bolted Legacy GT or WRX. I have E85 stations near me so I'll have another flash for the days I decide to run e85. I'm having power surges right now cause I'm pretty sure my primary 02 sensor is no good since my CEL just came on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

drive_sideways said:


> I bought it private sale off of a family member.


Nice that it has family history. That's usually better than buying from a dealer with no service records. 



drive_sideways said:


> Idk what TCL is btw.


*T*he *C*ar *L*ounge



drive_sideways said:


> I have E85 stations near me so I'll have another flash for the days I decide to run e85.


I don't know exactly how flash tunes and the stock ECU on the Speed6 work, but I would definitely consider adding a flex fuel sensor and tuning your car to handle any ratio of gasoline and E85 so you don't have issues when switching back and forth between the two.


----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

freedomgli said:


> Nice that it has family history. That's usually better than buying from a dealer with no service records.
> 
> 
> *T*he *C*ar *L*ounge
> ...


TCL makes sense now 

Cobb makes it easy, stratified and freektune are the top 2 Mazda speed tuners it looks like. Stratified protune is what everyone tells me too get so that's what I'm gonna end up getting... at some point I might go a flex fuel sensor. It's been done before. Main focus is 93 octane tune right now as 93 is widely available here in the northeast and its a daily driver... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

Claff said:


>


Now that's just sweet. 

I assume u race auto x?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

drive_sideways said:


> Now that's just sweet.
> 
> I assume u race auto x?


Yes. Leaving in a week for the SCCA Solo National Championships. Currently 78 drivers signed up in my class, and I hope to wind up somewhere in the top 75.


----------



## JackJoachim (Jun 30, 2012)

I love hatchbacks. Got tires mounted on the new wheels, 19's look great but ride like crap. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

Claff said:


> Yes. Leaving in a week for the SCCA Solo National Championships. Currently 78 drivers signed up in my class, and I hope to wind up somewhere in the top 75.


Sweet!

Where u race at?

Trynna find SCCA here, just wanna do street class with my Speed6. 

Might end up joining SCCV over in VT

Inexpensive and fun. 

I live in upstate NY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

drive_sideways said:


> Where u race at?
> 
> Trynna find SCCA here, just wanna do street class with my Speed6.
> 
> ...


I'm near Washington DC

Not familiar with SCCV. Your local SCCA region is (probably) Mohawk-Hudson: http://www.mohud-scca.org


----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

Claff said:


> I'm near Washington DC
> 
> Not familiar with SCCV. Your local SCCA region is (probably) Mohawk-Hudson: http://www.mohud-scca.org


SCCV is sports car club if VT. That's where I'm from originally, I have friend who races both rally and auto x with his Evo at SCCV they are a pretty active driving club too. When I move back I'm joining the club immediately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Cleaned up my golf and Eos for Fatmans Invasion on Sunday, also had my Eos windows tinted 35% the whole way around. It's only been one day and it's worth it. There's so much glass on the Eos that you normally bake and the ac can't keep up. Now you're made in the shade with freezing AC! Next step wheels!


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

Picked this up a week ago. 2012 Black Edition.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

cardoza said:


> Picked this up a week ago. 2012 Black Edition.


Very nice. How do you like it? I was deciding between this or 996tt. Wanted 3 pedals so went with the Turbo.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

cardoza said:


> Picked this up a week ago. 2012 Black Edition.


How old does one have to be to admire the concrete drive in that pic? Don't misunderstand, I'd be thrilled to have that GT-R, but I _need_ that concrete. :facepalm: ( to getting old and practical)


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> How old does one have to be to admire the concrete drive in that pic? Don't misunderstand, I'd be thrilled to have that GT-R, but I _need_ that concrete. :facepalm: ( to getting old and practical)


Well I'm 24, and the first thing I thought when I saw the picture was how nice that driveway looked :laugh:


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

cardoza said:


> Picked this up a week ago. 2012 Black Edition.


Congrats!

What are prices starting to look like on the earlier model years? I have no clue if these have started to dip down much, entering the land of C6Z prices, and 996TT from 3-4 years ago..? Just curious. :beer:


----------



## mrksingh (Jan 4, 2011)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> How old does one have to be to admire the concrete drive in that pic? Don't misunderstand, I'd be thrilled to have that GT-R, but I _need_ that concrete. :facepalm: ( to getting old and practical)


Am I the only one who noticed the sweet third gen 4Runner in the background?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

mrksingh said:


> Am I the only one who noticed the sweet third gen 4Runner in the background?


Do you have any idea how much good concrete work is? A 4-Runner or two depending. /oldguyout


----------



## mrksingh (Jan 4, 2011)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Do you have any idea how much good concrete work is? A 4-Runner or two depending. /oldguyout


Oh absolutely, I wish my driveway looked that nice! Living in a winter city, salt, etc. takes its toll. I just have a sweet spot for 4Runner's, I still want to buy my old 3rd gen back but it was sold out of province and I can't find it.


----------



## "Red_Beard" (Sep 23, 2005)

*VW Notchback*

I really like this picture of my Notchback pulling into the Drive-in last weekend.

20992849_10155533267841549_12957454737836956_n by Shawn B, on Flickr


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

"Red_Beard" said:


> I really like this picture of my Notchback pulling into the Drive-in last weekend.
> 
> 20992849_10155533267841549_12957454737836956_n by Shawn B, on Flickr


Nice, like it a lot


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

xmaciek82x said:


> Very nice. How do you like it? I was deciding between this or 996tt. Wanted 3 pedals so went with the Turbo.


Understandable move, I have a 993 Carrera so didn't really make sense to have two P-cars. I actually got the GTR for the opposite reason, I wanted something that I could daily drive in traffic, and the dual clutch transmission appealed to me. Since they only came with the dual clutch I didn't have to worry about auto vs. manual affecting the resale value a few years down the road.



Accidental L8 apex said:


> How old does one have to be to admire the concrete drive in that pic? Don't misunderstand, I'd be thrilled to have that GT-R, but I _need_ that concrete. :facepalm: ( to getting old and practical)


Oh not at all... I'm 28, and unfortunately that is not my driveway but the guy that I bought the car from. His is significantly nicer than mine!



jaweber said:


> Well I'm 24, and the first thing I thought when I saw the picture was how nice that driveway looked :laugh:





cseaman said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What are prices starting to look like on the earlier model years? I have no clue if these have started to dip down much, entering the land of C6Z prices, and 996TT from 3-4 years ago..? Just curious. :beer:


I've always felt pretty comfortable about talking about car prices if it'll help prospective buyers. The car is a 2012 and had 47,000 miles when I bought it. It came with all service records since purchase and doesn't need any major service for some time. It was mildly modified, with a 90MM catless midpipe and 3" intakes and a COBB Accessport with the TCM module. I paid 55.4K which I felt was at the lower end of the market despite the higher mileage.


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Newest addition.










Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

So the story behind these two cars is a little bit convoluted, but here it goes.

I've shared my Mustang in here before, that's nothing new. But I bought it from my brother, then sold it back to him when I bought my GTI, which was totaled only like 3 months later. I got insurance all handled and decided I was going to pick up another Miata, so I picked this up earlier this 2001 NB2 earlier this month. Great little car, tons of fun, excellent daily; the best Miata I've ever had, by a large margin. It's being a bit fussy today, but I'll figure out what's going on.

Unfortunately, 2 days after I picked up the Miata, my brother passed away very suddenly. It's been a difficult experience to say the least, but my family thought my brother would want me to have the Mustang back, and I just picked it up again today. As silly as this sounds, this car has given me the best sense of closure yet. I know it's not the most desirable Mustang out there, but I'll be holding on to this one forever.

So anyway, enough of the sob story, here's the fun half of my fleet.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

From this past Sunday. 








Had a chat with Boris himself, too. :laugh:


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

One week to Solo Nationals


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

My new Brodozer:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

I guess I need to update this thread :facepalm:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> My new Brodozer:


But how do your nails look?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> But how do your nails look?


They look Neo, obviously.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> My new Brodozer:


We have matching projector LED fogs for it too.  :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Cabin Pics said:


> But how do your nails look?





Atl-Atl said:


> They look Neo, obviously.


I use Lee Press-On nails.... duh! 



TooFitToQuit said:


> We have matching projector LED fogs for it too.  :beer:



Awesome to know. I never got around to installing the ones that I bought from you guys on the Silverado. I have been trying to sell them on all the apps for not many dollars, and to no avail.


----------



## ilikerust (Jan 27, 2017)

2017 White Silver Metallic GLI 6mt


----------



## saaboo (Feb 14, 2002)

'17 Sportage SX AWD. Just picked it up last Saturday. The GTI's failed rear main seal, PCV, repeated carbon cleaning, and timing chain tensioner issues were getting too much. It will be missed, though.


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

Probably will be doing lime green calipers over winter.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

My two 2500 Chevy trucks. ...both for sale.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> My two 2500 Chevy trucks. ...both for sale.


Specs/pics of the Silverado?


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Heffernan said:


> Specs/pics of the Silverado?


https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/6285406126.html

Not cheap, but not abused like that era 2500 usually are.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

xmaciek82x said:


> Probably will be doing lime green calipers over winter.


You should paint them black just to piss off the old farts around here that hate black wheels and blacked out cars. :wave:

Nice car btw.


----------



## PJtree23 (Jul 22, 2008)

Atl-Atl said:


> You should paint them black just to piss off the old farts around here that hate black wheels and blacked out cars. :wave:
> 
> Nice car btw.


Har Har


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

xmaciek82x said:


> Probably will be doing lime green calipers over winter.


Great looking car!
Lime green would look pretty cool. I'm going to change mine to yellow.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

xmaciek82x said:


> Probably will be doing lime green calipers over winter.


❤


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

Atl-Atl said:


> You should paint them black just to piss off the old farts around here that hate black wheels and blacked out cars. :wave:
> 
> Nice car btw.





KlokWerk said:


> Great looking car!
> Lime green would look pretty cool. I'm going to change mine to yellow.





2ohgti said:


> ❤


Thanks for the compliments guys. :thumbup:


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Vanilla with a twist*

My daily work commute recently went from 16 local miles to 42, mixed highway and local, miles.
Was hoping to get into a 9th gen Civic Si. But had a hard time finding a low mileage one for the right price and the new Civic Si just doesn't do it for me. So, after about 2 months of looking and not finding one to my liking. I settled on this.

Vanilla









twist - sorta









it's considerably bigger than the 328i - same curb weight though 









4x4 status









I got them to throw in a Giant 72pt Arial Font digital clock at no extra cost









1000 miles on it so far. Not the perfect car, but no regrets.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

This:










And this: 










No pics of the R or S3 at the moment.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Wrapped the back part of the roof the other day to match the pano and rear glass


----------



## G_RockNYTN (Nov 5, 2006)

I picked this up a couple of weeks ago. It may not be the most loved Porsche of the time, but I am really enjoying it!


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

It's absolutely beautiful! Just like the e36 has felt, it's gone from what could have been just considered an "old" design to a classic design. Looks great on the 928 wheels too. With the current 911 insanity, picking up the nicest 944 or 968 you can afford is becoming increasingly appealing.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

G_RockNYTN said:


> I picked this up a couple of weeks ago. It may not be the most loved Porsche of the time, but I am really enjoying it!



Nice 944. I'm not sure I'll extinguish my desire for one before owning at some point. That was the Porsche I always saw and liked as a kid. 



westopher said:


> With the current 911 insanity, picking up the nicest 944 or 968 you can afford is becoming increasingly appealing.



Agreed.


----------



## G_RockNYTN (Nov 5, 2006)

westopher said:


> It's absolutely beautiful! Just like the e36 has felt, it's gone from what could have been just considered an "old" design to a classic design. Looks great on the 928 wheels too. With the current 911 insanity, picking up the nicest 944 or 968 you can afford is becoming increasingly appealing.


The wheels are actually option code 395 for the 944 Turbo. I had no idea until I started looking into the 944 that it was an option on this car and not just the 928 wheels. You just don't ever see 944s on the 16" forged aluminum wheel. I'm hoping the 944 starts trending upward like 911s!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

G_RockNYTN said:


> I picked this up a couple of weeks ago. It may not be the most loved Porsche of the time, but I am really enjoying it!


Nice, one of my favorite P cars


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

turn 6


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

The Volvo is both clean and driveable, a rare condition. Took a few photos while running errands today. Still waiting on a repaired driveshaft so running FWD right now.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Finally stopped by the ASM headquarters during business hours to get a picture. I've always loved the Geodesic dome!


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/6285406126.html
> 
> Not cheap, but not abused like that era 2500 usually are.


It's a good price if you ask me. Nobody did, but still. 

Vehicular status update:

96 F250 out, 98 XJ in.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## dubsteez79 (Jul 17, 2014)

The notable ones anyways.


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

Just picked up with 04 WJ Grand Cherokee Limited today as a new daily driver, it can effectively tow just as much as my Suburban, but is infinitely more practical on a daily basis. Still not gonna get the best gas mileage, but between my Mustang and my Suburban, I'm used to it.

I've been doing a lot of shuffling of my fleet lately, I got the Mustang back, the Miata went to my girlfriend, I sold my Suburban to my buddy, and I picked up this for a new daily.










Oh, and I also picked up this 1974 CB550 for a project with my brother, we're gonna turn it into a cafe racer.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Dec 19, 2015)

choochoo said:


> My daily work commute recently went from 16 local miles to 42, mixed highway and local, miles.
> Was hoping to get into a 9th gen Civic Si. But had a hard time finding a low mileage one for the right price and the new Civic Si just doesn't do it for me. So, after about 2 months of looking and not finding one to my liking. I settled on this.
> 
> 
> ...


I had a 2013 Touring 6MT and while dynamically uninspiring, I found it to be a great car. Didn't regret the purchase at all. Congrats!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Dec 19, 2015)

Stock for now.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ Oh interesting, you Canadians get silver R's eh? :thumbup:

I just got a silver GTI myself, mostly stock for now:


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

New to me but loving it over my Mkvi R which was a ball of fun in its own right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maximusbibicus (Dec 19, 2015)

evosky said:


> ^ Oh interesting, you Canadians get silver R's eh? :thumbup:
> 
> I just got a silver GTI myself, mostly stock for now:


Nice pick up as well! Love the Reflex Silver. PP too is a good choice. :wave:


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

acsean792 said:


> New to me but loving it over my Mkvi R which was a ball of fun in its own right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had one of these brand new 2011. White on red and black manual. I loved it. One of my favorite cars and most reliable. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Picking up food yesterday she looked good so I took a pic









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## maximusbibicus (Dec 19, 2015)

ENV² said:


> Picking up food yesterday she looked good so I took a pic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


DIRTY! Love it.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Man haven't posted here in forever. Sold my Fox and bought me a Japanese grandma car:

DSC_0252.jpg by Josh Merrihew, on Flickr

DSC_0265.jpg by Josh Merrihew, on Flickr

DSC_0303.jpg by Josh Merrihew, on Flickr


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

dubsteez79 said:


> The notable ones anyways.


I'm gonna need more info on that Corona


----------



## Yezhik (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

evosky said:


> ^ Oh interesting, you Canadians get silver R's eh? :thumbup:
> 
> I just got a silver GTI myself, mostly stock for now:



Just picked up a Reflex Sport couple weeks ago too since my cobra decided to give up on life. Loving it so far.


----------



## dubsteez79 (Jul 17, 2014)

Joosh said:


> I'm gonna need more info on that Corona


70 corona mk2. Below is a link to my build thread. I did a 22re and 5 speed swap several years ago and have been cruising ever since. Im in the process of upgrading my fuel system on it now. Plans are to buy some konig rewinds and add AC before going cross country next july. Digging the cressida btw. There are several other x30 build threads on JNC if you havent checked them out already.

http://japanesenostalgiccar.com/for...e/4429-1970-corona-wagon-mkii-megasquirt-22re


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

maximusbibicus said:


>


Holy sh*t that looks good in silver


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Just picked up a Reflex Sport couple weeks ago too since my cobra decided to give up on life. Loving it so far.


Bummer about the Cobra, I have always like the Terminators. Also, nice Advans :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)

Another Silver R


----------



## BFalk628 (Dec 30, 2012)

My R32









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

kiznarsh said:


>


Cool pic


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

dubsteez79 said:


> The notable ones anyways.


Cool! :thumbup:

BTW, I like to hit Okeewemee or Robedo and McCallum roads anytime I'm on my way back from Charlotte.


----------



## dubsteez79 (Jul 17, 2014)

andlf said:


> Cool! :thumbup:
> 
> BTW, I like to hit Okeewemee or Robedo and McCallum roads anytime I'm on my way back from Charlotte.


Thanks! Okeeweemee is a great road for sure. Its like 2 miles from my house. The pic of the rabbit is taken near one of the bridges on it. :beer:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

at Drive for Babies track day at Road America


----------



## nick soapdish (May 20, 2013)

My project, and my also project.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

nick soapdish said:


> My project, and my also project.


moar.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Damn you funeral! I want to install the Gurney flap and vortex generators!


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## nick soapdish (May 20, 2013)

patrikman said:


> moar.


Wagon is '64 Ford Falcon. Six-cylinder, three-speed. Acquired with hacked-together air ride and hacked-apart frame. Currently running/driving but pending some major surgery on the frame and suspension.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9QqX1eU4O9tSjlZOERHdHRnSXc/view?usp=sharing

Van is '62 Chevrolet Corvair. Regular engine, four-speed. Acquired non-running. Got it running to a veritable symphony of all the wrong noises (sad trombone). Engine is out and disassembled for rebuild.


----------



## daument (Nov 13, 2012)

Pick one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

daument said:


> Pick one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Definitely the _kit-car_ on the left.


----------



## daument (Nov 13, 2012)

Metallitubby said:


> Definitely the _kit-car_ on the left.


Not a kit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

daument said:


> Pick one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


More pics of the one on the right?


*left.
I meant left.
:sly:


----------



## daument (Nov 13, 2012)

Braga_Dub said:


> More pics of the one on the right?
> 
> 
> *left.
> ...














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

From last winter.... this year again!


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

parking deck at the office a couple days ago. couldn't resist. nobody parks up here so I always do.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Dec 19, 2015)

Atl-Atl said:


> Holy sh*t that looks good in silver


Thanks man!

:beer:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

andyA6 said:


> From last winter.... this year again!


:thumbup:

Part of me wants to see how well the Cayman handles in the snow, but the other part doesn't feel like buying snow tires. 

Do you daily it?


----------



## Calcvictim (Aug 16, 2011)

6 
by GZPhotoBoston, on Flickr


----------



## fred340 (May 20, 2006)

Took it out of the garage to fix my daily.
So I took this shot even though the background is total crap with the basket ball hoop and hockey net from the neighbour :laugh:
IMG_4536 by Fred, sur Flickr


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Took this shot earlier this week









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Calcvictim said:


> 6
> by GZPhotoBoston, on Flickr


That license plate is gold.


----------



## Calcvictim (Aug 16, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> That license plate is gold.


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

kiznarsh said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Part of me wants to see how well the Cayman handles in the snow, but the other part doesn't feel like buying snow tires.
> 
> Do you daily it?


Oh yes, daily driven. Just got another set of winter tires, they will go on the next few weeks.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

daument said:


> Not a kit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dude, he was joking. :laugh:


----------



## daument (Nov 13, 2012)

andlf said:


> Dude, he was joking. :laugh:


Most common comment at a show is what kind of kit is it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oreganoflow (Mar 25, 2002)

almost done. waiting on 295's for the rear...


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

fred340 said:


> Took it out of the garage to fix my daily.
> So I took this shot even though the background is total crap with the basket ball hoop and hockey net from the neighbour :laugh:
> IMG_4536 by Fred, sur Flickr


What front bumper is this? M3 rep? Looks great!!!


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

That?s certainly not a rep. I think it?s a splitter added to a stock bumper.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Keeping with the m3 theme. 
DSC_0251shopped by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

daument said:


> Most common comment at a show is what kind of kit is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love the car, always been one of my favorites!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

been crazy busy for the past few months, so finally washed the grime off. it needs a lot more attention, but good enough for now.


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

Because 700 dollarydoos.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

westopher said:


> That?s certainly not a rep. I think it?s a splitter added to a stock bumper.


Yeah, I'm on crack, that's stock e90 M3, lol.


----------



## WoDan (Sep 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yavuz (Sep 28, 2008)

We had some perfect weather over the weekend and I got this shot while driving some of the back roads of Massachusetts.


----------



## fred340 (May 20, 2006)

MXTHOR3 said:


> What front bumper is this? M3 rep? Looks great!!!


Thank's 



westopher said:


> That?s certainly not a rep. I think it?s a splitter added to a stock bumper.


Yes it's the oem bumper with front lip color matched.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

IMG_9181 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr

IMG_8860 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr

IMG_8751 by Chad Kreiling, on Flickr


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

^ One pic, not a photo dump. :facepalm:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

TooFitToQuit said:


> ^ One pic, not a photo dump. :facepalm:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/m9Au83v.gif[/IG][/QUOTE]
> 
> or just don't side with the fool :screwy:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

tehAndy said:


> Because 700 dollarydoos.


Boner. :thumbup::thumbup:

Two oddball things to be aware of:

- The outer tail/brake lights will stop working suddenly. It will need a bulb AND socket together (coupes only)

- You'll have issues with the doors (too heavy for the hinge/pillar), which will require a little gentle persuasion


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Chris_V said:


>


Cool. :thumbup: I've been there a few times! :laugh:


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

TooFitToQuit said:


> ^ One pic, not a photo dump. :facepalm:


wah


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Picked up a car to supplement the e36 m3 over the winter.
Love it so far. Its a 323i, auto, sport package. Has about 160k, RWD and bought it off a 65 year old lady with a stack of maintenance. Wish it was Manuel, but wanted to spend less money on this so I could have more e36 parts money.
Untitled by Chris West, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

:thumbup: PERFECT! Love wagons! :heart:


Untitled by Chris West, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris West, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## fizay (Oct 10, 2008)

my new mommy mobile










but that means my old ride is for sale. :biggrinsanta:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

chadk said:


> wah


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Haven't posted a recent one of my Mk2 in awhile.. It'll be going into hibernation in a few weeks or so. Damn the salty roads!









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

dviking mk2 said:


> Haven't posted a recent one of my Mk2 in awhile.. It'll be going into hibernation in a few weeks or so. Damn the salty roads!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


^

nice!

reminds me a lot of mine from a few years ago. miss it all the time.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

jreed1337 said:


> ^
> 
> nice!
> 
> reminds me a lot of mine from a few years ago. miss it all the time.


Thanks, I'm hoping I never have to get rid of it. I dig that Alpine White! Was that a big bumper car originally, or did you switch to big doors?

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

dviking mk2 said:


> Thanks, I'm hoping I never have to get rid of it. I dig that Alpine White! Was that a big bumper car originally, or did you switch to big doors?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


nope, is was an 1989. 

ive whored the interior a lot on TCL, but im pretty dang proud of my work, so here's an interior shot as well...haha.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice, I Need that steering wheel..

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Did some new things.


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

Picked up my third GTI, a new 17' GTI, 6sp manual, DCC. Finally said good bye to my 09 FIT. It is good to have some hp again.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Threw the 3SDMs from my Golf onto my Eos. Actually looks pretty rad if you ask me :laugh:


----------



## benjamminfla (Aug 7, 2015)

Blade3562 said:


> Threw the 3SDMs from my Golf onto my Eos. Actually looks pretty rad if you ask me :laugh:


Like that color in that light! Wheels aren't bad, either.


----------



## glpoint (Jun 27, 2014)

Her first appereance after almost 3 months of ownership...potato pic









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Updated look for the 911:











New $600 winter beater:


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

^How'd you find a $600 Mk3, I can't even find a $1500 one here and even those are rotted out lol :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Blade3562 said:


> ^How'd you find a $600 Mk3, I can't even find a $1500 one here and even those are rotted out lol :laugh:


If I decide to sell my MK3 I now will list it in the snow belt. 
Rust free last I checked. 100% Texas car.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> If I decide to sell my MK3 I now will list it in the snow belt.
> Rust free last I checked. 100% Texas car.


1 winter here is all it takes. Whatever goup they used on the floors doesn't protect them enough from this nasty brine/salt stuff. I want a 4 door Golf in the worst way. I still have my favorite toy tornado red VW dealer diecast Mk3 Golf :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Blade3562 said:


> 1 winter here is all it takes. Whatever goup they used on the floors doesn't protect them enough from this nasty brine/salt stuff. I want a 4 door Golf in the worst way. I still have my favorite toy tornado red VW dealer diecast Mk3 Golf :laugh:



I have a 1994 4 door Golf. :laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Blade3562 said:


> ^How'd you find a $600 Mk3, I can't even find a $1500 one here and even those are rotted out lol :laugh:


That's ridiculous. I sold my Mk3 for $500, and it was rust free.
Granted, it lead the racecar lyfe, so I disclosed that and underpriced it, but it was a solid car.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Getting down & dirty.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Surf Green said:


> That's ridiculous. I sold my Mk3 for $500, and it was rust free.
> Granted, it lead the racecar lyfe, so I disclosed that and underpriced it, but it was a solid car.


Wait, don’t they all live a race car lyfe? 

I agree, a $500 car should possible. I see MkIVs in decent shape going for that too.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

t_white said:


> Updated look for the 911:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That 911 looks oh so nice! And I'll second the point that here in NE VW cars Mk1 through 5 have issues with rust even after a couple years on these roads, sadly. If you have an old car regardless of make better have it stay off the road for the winter if you like it.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

LOL both of my cars are white now...


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## ttiguy (Nov 4, 2017)

...


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

away for the winter:snowcool:


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## ttiguy (Nov 4, 2017)

...


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

JR Stg2.8 335d.


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

My 2007 BMW 328i, bought Monday of last week.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:



ttiguy said:


>


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

Toaster!


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

tehAndy said:


> Toaster!


Sweet. I love seeing this in Stranger Things too. Damn that show does an excellent job with correct era props/cars.


----------



## Herb F. Gildersleeve (Jan 19, 2017)

tehAndy said:


> Toaster!
> 
> Toyota coolness


Tell us more! I love these things. I remember seeing them around when I was a kid but they have disappeared from these lands.

* I just found your thread.


----------



## golf_wagon (May 4, 2011)

My AWD manual wagon. 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

My new Malibu.


----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)

I️ liked this pic











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

My beloved "Satanizer", which was nicknamed for it's many problems which required many thousands of dollars in fixing runs like a champ in every season and is still fun to drive.
However, it's getting rusty around the rear arches, the seats are patched, the paint is getting bad, and it's only going to cost me more if I keep it.
I've never spent more than seven thousand dollars on a car and I've never had a car payment or a lease payment. I've also never had a warranty or a new car.
After looking at a few cars I thought would be a good fit, I found that on a lot of four door cars my shoulder presses into the B-Pillar which makes me uncomfortable and makes me feel unsafe. It's not all vehicles of course. So, not being able to afford a new Accord 6/6 which you can still buy new until the 2017's run out (not that I can necessarily afford a Civic for that matter, we can only see how this goes) I went to go test drive a 2017 SI. Actually the one I test drove was that cool lime green. Loved the colour however I prefer black cars.
Anyhoo, everything felt great. I loved it.
In Canada they don't have any options other than the amount of doors for the SI.
Literally, you choose the colour and the amount of doors. Standard sunroof, six speed only, rear and side camera, eight inch touch screen with android auto and apple car play. I had a two way remote start added, all weather floor mats with exterior mud guards (dealer installed protection package), tint, and of course the winter tires. That and the seats and exterior treated.
I usually run all seasons all year so with summer only tires standard I opted for a set of winter wheels and tires. The dealership was not even sure what wheels would fit. I was hoping for 16's as they would likely be a lower cost tire for the future when my tire replacement warranty runs out and I'm buying my own tires however the black steelies that most people get from the dealership for the 2016 and up Civic with winter tires would not fit over the SI's brakes. So, I got the silver 17's that are clearly left over from the last gen base model CR-V which Honda still sells new.
I actually really like the design as I always did on the CR-V. I've ordered center caps as well so they'll look a little better soon.
Also, the summer tires are in storage until the spring.
I put about 120 or so KM's on it today which was nice. I really enjoy the car. The sport mode dampens the suspension, brings up the RPM's, and tightens the steering. I think it does a few other things as well however with fresh snow I did not feel too sporty today.
the LED's are nice in the winter, I've never had even remotely decent headlights before so seeing the road at night is a nice change.
It's a smaller car and it feels a lot lighter in driving than my Accord however it does not feel like a step down. Also the shifting feels great and is less fussy than the Accord.
Tiny little engine, "Earth Dreams" 1.5 litre 205 HP 193 TQ which is rated a few milliseconds faster than my Accord's 3.0 240 HP 212 TQ.

TL;DR, Old black six speed Honda coupe got too old, got a new black six speed Honda coupe.

My beloved, may she go to a good home.







[/url]DSCN0099 - Copy by Biff Beltsander, on Flickr[/IMG]

Seconds after the dealer ripped off the window sticker and took the plastic off the seats. Before tint or winter tires.







[/url]2017-11-17_03-56-12 by Biff Beltsander, on Flickr[/IMG]

Winter tires in the back seat for the ride home.







[/url]2017-11-17_03-57-11 by Biff Beltsander, on Flickr[/IMG]

Ready to go, sitting on it's winter tires and wheels, freshly tinted and less than twenty four hour and over a hundred KM's ago.







[/url]2017-11-17_03-56-49 by Biff Beltsander, on Flickr[/IMG]

cross posting my gigantic pics in the appropriate TCL/OT threads because I'm super pumped.


----------



## benjamminfla (Aug 7, 2015)

My current lineup: 96 Ram 3500, 04 Phaeton V8, 00 Boxster base (only picture on my phone if it right now is in the background of the tires)









Sent from my garage floor using Tapatalk


----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

Biff Beltsander said:


> Ready to go, sitting on it's winter tires and wheels, freshly tinted and less than twenty four hour and over a hundred KM's ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This just looks sooooooo right.


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)




----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)

2014 Stingray (C7)


2018 Terrain SLE


----------



## Boober_V2.0 (Jul 2, 2016)

I decided to get rid of my Denali and pick up something more appropriate for my needs so that I wasn't dealing with two highly modded project vehicles. I'm keeping this one stock.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Boober_V2.0 said:


>


sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Claff said:


> NC at Sonic drive-in


Aw man, makes me miss my NC.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

1500 miles on the cartruck so far. (~19-21mpg in city driving and waiting hours in school drop off lines  - still looking for a family car)


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

rich! said:


> 1500 miles on the cartruck so far. (~19-21mpg in city driving and waiting hours in school drop off lines  - still looking for a family car)


Tell me more about this cartruck of yours.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

dviking mk2 said:


> Tell me more about this cartruck of yours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


it fits a 4x8 sheets and golf clubs (and if didn't play 1" longer, they'd fit in the bag). Drives like a car (awd) but i went with the base as it just will be a 3rd vehicle in the long run. I actually really like it. 










*edit - i've fit 3 golf bags in the back trunk w/o fuss


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

Biff Beltsander said:


> The sport mode dampens the suspension, brings up the RPM's, and tightens the steering. I think it does a few other things as well however with fresh snow I did not feel too sporty today.


Looks good in black. I've only seen Si sedans around here, and the coupe looks quite a bit less awkward. :thumbup: One question: what does "brings up the RPMs" mean?

I haven't tired of this thing yet... wet, empty, oval-shaped parking lots help.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Boober_V2.0 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

almost that time to lock them up for winter


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

10001110101 said:


> This just looks sooooooo right.


Thanks man, I really dig the CR-V steelies yet am not a huge fan of the summer aluminum wheels.



Samson said:


> Looks good in black. I've only seen Si sedans around here, and the coupe looks quite a bit less awkward. :thumbup: One question: what does "brings up the RPMs" mean?
> 
> I haven't tired of this thing yet... wet, empty, oval-shaped parking lots help.


"brings up the RPM's" was not a very accurate way of saying that sport mode increases throttle sensitivity.
I went coupe as I get more shoulder room. In fact, after driving a coupe for the past four years I would not of minded a sedan and it's the same price however, this one does it for me.

I like the Infiniti. I was thinking of going for the coupe however I decided to go new for a full warranty as I'd not of been able to afford an Infiniti new.
Who knows, maybe I'll get a used Infiniti coupe next.


----------



## sp3nt (Oct 3, 2008)

TurboREX said:


> almost that time to lock them up for winter


Need moar!


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

My beater 









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

My pokey little E30 :beer:










Daily driver. 05 Pilot


----------



## Mikewastaken (Dec 13, 2002)

Picked up the tree yesterday!


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

She's a looker.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Took a couple of my Gti's the other day, I'm kinda digging the side by side nose shot.









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Excuse my bumper.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

NadaGTI said:


> Excuse my bumper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you started a gofundme to get yourself a hood?


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

NadaGTI said:


> Excuse my bumper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a nice swap! 4Motion?

2.7T Passat = fun sleeper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Dan37tz (Jul 14, 2014)

My 1995 Twin Turbo Z 5spd. All stock, just a tad over 70k miles.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Oh wow. Wtf.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

hell yeah that Z


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Clean Z


----------



## A2VW4life (Aug 29, 2003)

Glad I clicked on this thread today, that Z is gorgeous!

I snapped a few pics of mine during a nice sunset the other day. It's a twin turbo in Corrado Sherry Pearl.


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

Just picked up this 02 Impreza Outback Sport. My first Subaru...


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I sure miss driving this thing.
DSC_0363 by Chris West, on Flickr
37146456284_5b59995afe_o by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

tip said:


> Just picked up this 02 Impreza Outback Sport. My first Subaru...


Hard to believe that's an 02, the styling has aged quite well. Especially considering how far some of the body and door panels date back to.
Looks to be in great shape as well. Should be an incredible daily if reliable.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

New DD to replace the 3rd gen Tacoma. Wasn't doing it for me.


----------



## cameron2pt5 (Oct 19, 2006)

My 15 year old JDM import, as a winter beater, to keep the Miata in nice shape for summer motoring.









Sent from my LG-H915 using Tapatalk


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

944 finally made it home. Bought it in March 2015, it's been in a storage unit since then. Ran when I purchased it, haven't started it since then because timing belt was done over 10 years ago.(they should be changed every 4)


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Mk VI .... I'm thinking it is the best of the bunch so far ...  










The Mk VII is growing on me though ...


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

pawa_k2001 said:


> 944 finally made it home. Bought it in March 2015, it's been in a storage unit since then. Ran when I purchased it, haven't started it since then because timing belt was done over 10 years ago.(they should be changed every 4)




that is a fine collection there :thumbup:


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Quick oil change









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

*Picked up a new Daily Driver*

Well, the Audi was approaching 4yrs old and served me well. It is an excellent car and darn near the most perfect daily I've had. It was however looking a bit dated in terms of features, approaching what was bound to be a higher cost cycle of maintenance and in general fell victim to my need to change things up a bit. I'll definitely miss the power and the smiles of putting down mid 11's at nearly 120mph which is where I let off modding her. I'll also miss that video game snappy DSG. 

That said, welcome home to my garage today a *2018 Midnight Black Metallic Q50 Red Sport 400 AWD* loaded up with all the options including the Sensory Package and ProActive Package and a bunch of other goodies. 

Initial impressions are great and for a car that I didn't know much about just a few weeks back, I'm glad I took the time to re-visit what just about every manufacturer has to offer as there are some gems out there.


----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

Breaking the e9 rules and driving in the rain:


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Dan37tz said:


> My 1995 Twin Turbo Z 5spd. All stock, just a tad over 70k miles.


I always wanted one of those.  :beer:


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

The current stable. Miata will be for sale in the spring, three cars are too many cars to store in the city.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I sold my Jeep and you guys really don't need to see an 03' Matrix commuter car. Hey, its great on gas and reliable. Plus it holds lots of stuff:laugh:


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> The current stable. Miata will be for sale in the spring, three cars are too many cars to store in the city.


Love the TT. Is that nano gray?


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

RocknRolla said:


> Love the TT. Is that nano gray?


Yes, the second best gray next to Nardo


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> Yes, the second best gray next to Nardo


I agree.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sold my Rabbit today, truly was an awesome car. The replacement will hopefully be an early 912.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

New to me truck. Parents wanted a full size to pull their larger camper so they gave this to me at a stupidly low price and I couldn't pass it up. I've heard so many terrible stories about first gen transmissions and engines but this is on the original ones with no rebuilds or major work and it still runs like it did when they bought it new in 2006. Really crappy night shots but it's a stock 2006 ridgeline so it's not like those can't be googled.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

From last week....it’s now 36 and will be for another day or so. Impending snowstorm in the next couple days followed by single digit highs all next week. Should have washed it today, I can hear it rusting in my driveway now. #saltlife


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Seitan said:


> I've heard so many terrible stories about first gen transmissions and engines


You heard wrong. The most major thing that will go wrong on this truck is the timing belt-tensioner will lose pressure, causing a knocking sound on cold starts, but it's only a noise.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> You heard wrong. The most major thing that will go wrong on this truck is the timing belt-tensioner will lose pressure, causing a knocking sound on cold starts, but it's only a noise.


That's good to know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Seitan said:


> That's good to know!


Rule to live by:

Change the timing belt tensioner (the hydraulic part, not the roller) every time you replace the timing belt.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Metallitubby said:


> You heard wrong. The most major thing that will go wrong on this truck is the timing belt-tensioner will lose pressure, causing a knocking sound on cold starts, but it's only a noise.


What does the knocking sound sound like?



Metallitubby said:


> Rule to live by:
> 
> Change the timing belt tensioner (the hydraulic part, not the roller) every time you replace the timing belt.


Would a dealer do this as a normal part of the TB/WP service?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Ross1013 said:


> What does the knocking sound sound like?


TAP TAP TAp TAp Tap Tap tap tap ta ta t t (goes away after about 5-10 minutes of engine running)



Ross1013 said:


> Would a dealer do this as a normal part of the TB/WP service?


It's meant to be inspected during the TB/WP service @ 105k. The reason it's not is advertised cost. The tensioner ads about $70 to the cost, so dealers shy away from replacing it. It's blatantly obvious once you have the tensioner in your hands, so it's best practice to replace it once and forget about it.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Metallitubby said:


> TAP TAP TAp TAp Tap Tap tap tap ta ta t t (goes away after about 5-10 minutes of engine running)
> 
> It's meant to be inspected during the TB/WP service @ 105k. The reason it's not is advertised cost. The tensioner ads about $70 to the cost, so dealers shy away from replacing it. It's blatantly obvious once you have the tensioner in your hands, so it's best practice to replace it once and forget about it.


Worse on cold starts?


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Tokyosmash said:


> http://i65.tinypic.com/2rxva1g.jpg[/IG]
> :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Clarksville... using that hookup from post huh? :laugh:


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Clarksville... using that hookup from post huh? :laugh:



What hookup?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Tokyosmash said:


> What hookup?


US armed forces get the best discounts from manufacturers in the US which is usually why 99% of vehicles on post are domestics...


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

TooFitToQuit said:


> US armed forces get the best discounts from manufacturers in the US which is usually why 99% of vehicles on post are domestics...


We just don’t pay taxes on car sales, which is nice, I paid right around invoice on my RS (dealership loyalty) and used year end incentives as well as Ford d plan on the Explorer. I think they gave me $500 off for Military.

I’m a full Tennessee resident also, so no more break on wheel tax


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Dirty Volt on a dirty jobsite  I'm probably the only engineer that does my weekly jobsite visits to this site without a truck


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Ross1013 said:


> Worse on cold starts?


That should be the only time it happens.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Metallitubby said:


> That should be the only time it happens.


Thanks. You just gave the both of us a lot of peace of mind.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Driven not hidden. The unicorn does enjoy being taken out for being spoiled and does hang in good company.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Love the trees, lol.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Tokyosmash said:


>


I miss my Focus. More of the white Kona please :thumbup:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

no snow on the ground but plenty of filth to go around, typical crummy MN winter


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Added to the fleet. All white cars all the time. SEL with DAP/LP.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

Atl-Atl said:


> Added to the fleet. All white cars all the time. SEL with DAP/LP.


In4review. 

I really like the Alltrack.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Bath time









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)

Bought a diesel Chu Chu Train. Coming from an R52 Mini on K&W Coilovers this thing feels like driving in a living room.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

ENV² said:


> Bath time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

sandjunkie said:


> OK


Hahaha nice!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

ENV² said:


> Bath time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you liking that CTS-V? I am seriously looking into getting one in the somewhat near future. 5 door too.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

0dd_j0b said:


> How are you liking that CTS-V? I am seriously looking into getting one in the somewhat near future. 5 door too.


It has its quirks but I love it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

0dd_j0b said:


> How are you liking that CTS-V? I am seriously looking into getting one in the somewhat near future. 5 door too.


One of my old friends has a sedan version and races it frequently, I guess he loves it. The sound alone is pretty sweet IMO.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

dviking mk2 said:


> One of my old friends has a sedan version and races it frequently, I guess he loves it. The sound alone is pretty sweet IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


They do sound great. Mine will go under mod knife soon

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

ENV² said:


> They do sound great. Mine will go under mod knife soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I don't blame you there, update us with what you do!

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I jumped on a Craigslist deal I couldn't pass up. The exact same parts car as my Mk2.









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

BMW 335i LCI M-Sport by Himmat Rama, on Flickr


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Wife mobile... 











Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## BMPR324me (Feb 11, 2005)

I definitely like the R line treatment on the Atlas. The regular wheels look too small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

MisterTroy said:


>


Boioioioioioioing.


----------



## CORYVR32 (Oct 25, 2008)

SCHWAB0 said:


> Wife mobile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does she like it?


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

After a good bit of research, chatting with some owners (Hi Zillon :wave and a few days of browsing/haggling, I picked this up yesterday.



















It's an auto with cloth. I plan (hahahaha) to do very little to it, and for it to take up the majority of daily driver duties.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Nice, I dig those. Probably about 40% cheaper than an equivalent Taco.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Here's a picture of my Jeep in it's soon to be natural habitat. I installed the Mopar 4 inch lift combined with AEV Savegre rims wrapped with 315/70/17 Goodyear Duratrac's. So awesome.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Wolfslash16 said:


>


Is that one of those new color-matched Yeti coolers on the roof? Man, I bet those are nice.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> Is that one of those new color-matched Yeti coolers on the roof? Man, I bet those are nice.


Tongue in cheek I hope.


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Here's a picture of my Jeep in it's soon to be natural habitat. I installed the Mopar 4 inch lift combined with AEV Savegre rims wrapped with 315/70/17 Goodyear Duratrac's. So awesome.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Here's a picture of my Jeep in it's soon to be natural habitat. I installed the Mopar 4 inch lift combined with AEV Savegre rims wrapped with 315/70/17 Goodyear Duratrac's. So awesome.


I saw one of these on it's roof on the freeway last night. The irony in it, you ask? It had the sticker on the back window that said.... "If you can read this flip me back over." Which the tow truck and fire department were trying to do. It help up pretty well though.


----------



## crxgat0r (Dec 20, 2002)

Picked this up Friday night since I totaled my MK7 GTI last month 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

modular said:


> Tongue in cheek I hope.


Just not my own cheeks


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank Andy, a good way to end 2017 by ditching a problem MK7 for something more reliable, roomy, and made with Love.










2015 SJ Forester Premium. 

Going to miss owning VWs... wait no, I won't.


----------



## BrianC (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Nice Alfa. But IMO they should've saved those wheels for the QV only. And given the non-QV models a different center grille design, with the horizontal slats like the 159 still had. QV owners might be a bit disappointed that a non-QV can look almost like a QV.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Son said:


> Nice Alfa. But IMO they should've saved those wheels for the QV only. And given the non-QV models a different center grille design, with the horizontal slats like the 159 still had. QV owners might be a bit disappointed that a non-QV can look almost like a QV.


During delivery the salesman parked my new Rosso Alfa Ti right next to a Rosso Competizione Quadrifoglio. I thought it made an interesting comparison seeing the difference between the two models and the two red colors. I doubt many QV owners will be that disappointed. Afterall, they have a Ferrari designed turbo V6 motor to make themselves feel better :laugh:

Rosso Alfa Ti Right Profile by addlightness, on Flickr

Rosso Alfa Ti vs Rosso Competizione QV Right Front 3/4 by addlightness, on Flickr

Rosso Alfa Ti vs Rosso Competizione QV Front by addlightness, on Flickr

Rosso Alfa Ti vs Rosso Competizione QV Left Front 3/4 by addlightness, on Flickr

Rosso Competizione QV Left Profile by addlightness, on Flickr

Rosso Alfa Ti vs Rosso Competizione QV Left Rear 3/4 Close by addlightness, on Flickr

Rosso Alfa Ti vs Rosso Competizione QV Rear Taller Perspective by addlightness, on Flickr

Rosso Alfa Ti vs Rosso Competizione QV Rear Sunset by addlightness, on Flickr


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

I prefer the cleaner details of your's. :beer:


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)




----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

freedomgli said:


> Rosso Alfa Ti vs Rosso Competizione QV Left Rear 3/4 Close by addlightness, on Flickr


Good to see the Alfa dealers in your part of the country are also in former Mitsubishi/Suzuki sh!tholes.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> Good to see the Alfa dealers in your part of the country are also in former Mitsubishi/Suzuki sh!tholes.


:laugh: yeah the dealership is a sad joke.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Half of my current cars: B2 Quattro, B3 Quattro, B4 Quattro, B5 Quattro


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Hybrid_Hatch :thumbup::thumbup:

Summer fun:










Winter fun:










Hauler:


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Trim wrapped in *Gloss Black*:


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

^^ those are growing on me.


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

dieselraver said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Looks like a wrap or PPF on their?


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

Still waiting for snow so I gave it one last drive. :snowcool:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

I decided to get a bigger hammer for those DE days.... before prices go outta sight .


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

pdqgp said:


> Nice! Looks like a wrap or PPF on their?



that sir is called brand spanking new paint 

ODO: 358 miles


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

I picked up a 2005 X3 for a cheaper daily driver. It’s got a heated steering wheel, adaptive HIDs and it drives pretty well. So far I’m addressing some minor issues, hopefully it won’t nickel and dime me to death.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Winter time blues, and I haven't been here in a while.


Garaged til spring. Throwing a supercharger in once it's warm enough to work in the garage:




Garaged til spring because the paint is flawless and it's a convertible. Doing some more work to the perfect, never flawed and always consistent CIS system, and just some general tightening up when it's warmer (the end caps on the bumper are the right way now and the rear wheels are poked out another 5mm, just haven't taken any recent photos):




Garaged til spring because it's a motorcycle:




Wife's daily:




My daily and I love it no matter what:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

mrothwell said:


> I picked up a 2005 X3 for a cheaper daily driver. It’s got a heated steering wheel, adaptive HIDs and it drives pretty well. So far I’m addressing some minor issues, hopefully it won’t nickel and dime me to death.


I had an 05 X3 and it was VERY good to me! Sold it to a friend, and he's loving it. He had an issue with the transfer case, they use a plastic gear in there...a metal one can be found somewhere and swapped in. I think he's at 180k now and it's still going strong.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

Raek said:


> I had an 05 X3 and it was VERY good to me! Sold it to a friend, and he's loving it. He had an issue with the transfer case, they use a plastic gear in there...a metal one can be found somewhere and swapped in. I think he's at 180k now and it's still going strong.


Good to hear. I did do a bunch of reading about the transfer case issue, it seems the common wisdom now is that you should replace the plastic gear with another plastic gear, because the metal gear just wears down the gear that it interfaces with and that gear is supposedly way harder to change. Or something like that.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Winter mode. Wish it wasn't so cold out...


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Muddy trips.
Untitled by Chris West, on Flickr
Clean trips.
DSC_0008 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## Nitroracer17 (Apr 8, 2014)

Maryland has BMW license plates?



Chris_V said:


> Winter mode. Wish it wasn't so cold out...


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

another shot of mine, before the snow fell


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Well thats just ****ing astounding.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Nitroracer17 said:


> Maryland has BMW license plates?



National Capitol Chapter, BMW CCA plates, yeah. They're trying to get them for Virginia, too.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Chris_V said:


> National Capitol Chapter, BMW CCA plates, yeah. They're trying to get them for Virginia, too.


Your CCA plates are much better than NY's


----------



## nix6speed (Jan 25, 2008)

Pic from breakfast with friends after C&C a week ago


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

nix6speed said:


> ...


Is that Monterey Red Metallic? That looks pretty cool in that picture. Almost candy apple red.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## nix6speed (Jan 25, 2008)

KlokWerk said:


> Is that Monterey Red Metallic? That looks pretty cool in that picture. Almost candy apple red.


The color is Victory Red, just a typical GM bright red. Must be the lighting as the picture is unedited. Appreciate the compliment! 



Wolfslash16 said:


> red Jeep


This would be the perfect match for my car, looks great!


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Don't remember if I posted this or not but found a couple pictures of my Golf with the Madras Maiden at work last summer. I love B-17s and P-38s.


----------



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)

Love the Golf. Beautiful picture!

Brought this home last night: 









It probably won't stay for long, drives like a slab of marble. 96 Land Cruiser with 89K miles, bought from original owner.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

I like black cars for some weird reason


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

My fast money pit - 2005 XJR


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Gear_Cruncher said:


> I like black cars for some weird reason


I like them too, nice collection and shot!

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

finally got it out of winter hibernation


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Every single chance I get I drive this car. Almost 5 years in and I love it more than ever.
Untitled by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Cleaned her and the wife's van up last week during a break in the weather allowing us to hit mid 50's. Deck Lid Spoiler comes in next week to complete


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I had my Mk2 in the garage to work on some little things recently. Got a quick shot while I let it warm up afterwards.









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Ef1Fitty said:


> Still waiting for snow so I gave it one last drive. :snowcool:


Your Legacy looks great! Super clean. Love the wheels, grill and aero.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Quick winter shot









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Coils on.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Just picked this up, I have named her Olga-vagon.

'15 TDi SEL with lighting pack. Love it so far! Great mileage (84 mile round trip commute), tons of features, and it's super comfy. 

Lined up to do exhaust (EGR, DPF, AdBlue delete) and tune within the next month.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Ready for minor surgery

Timing belt and waterpump









Toe link OTA (comes via air mail)


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Got my first set of lightweight wheels and dedicated summer tires; Neuspeed RSe05 with BFGoodrich G-Force Rival S 1.5









So naturally I decided to put my 3SDMs on my Eos for Water By The Bridge this weekend and we ended up with some snow. I'm blown away by the BFGoodrich G-Force Comp-2 A/S in 2-5" of wet snow!


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Blade3562 said:


> Got my first set of lightweight wheels and dedicated summer tires; Neuspeed RSe05 with BFGoodrich G-Force Rival S 1.5


Mounting those up while it's still cold out? Bold move.



> Note: Tires exposed to temperatures of 20 degrees F (-7 degrees C) or lower must be permitted to gradually return to temperatures of at least 40 degrees F (5 degrees C) for at least 24 hours before they are flexed in any manner, such as by adjusting inflation pressures, mounting them on wheels, or using them to support, roll or drive a vehicle.
> 
> Flexing of the specialized rubber compounds used in Extreme Performance Summer tires during cold-weather use can result in irreversible compound cracking. While compound cracking is not a warrantable condition because it occurs as the result of improper use or storage, tires exhibiting compound cracking must be replaced.


https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=g-Force+Rival+S+1.5


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Quinn1.8t said:


> Mounting those up while it's still cold out? Bold move.
> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=g-Force+Rival+S+1.5


They are currently in the heated basement :laugh: we had a few 50 degree days I just had to mount them up to see what they looked like. Lowest temp they saw outside was 44F.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Blade3562 said:


> They are currently in the heated basement :laugh: we had a few 50 degree days I just had to mount them up to see what they looked like. Lowest temp they saw outside was 44F.


Good call :thumbup:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

traded in the wifes car... she wanted an upgrade... 
before:









after:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Blade3562 said:


> So naturally I decided to put my 3SDMs on my Eos for Water By The Bridge this weekend and we ended up with some snow. I'm blown away by the BFGoodrich G-Force Comp-2 A/S in 2-5" of wet snow!


LOL... good luck getting down there.... were supposed to get anywhere from 3-8" of snow on saturday here around Cincy.... so that ought to be an interesting drive for ya...


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Gitcha Sum said:


> *truck in the snow*[/IMG]


This looks fun :laugh:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

OP post update. Current look vs when I got it.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> traded in the wifes car... she wanted an upgrade...


Her Beetle was clean. :thumbup:


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Untitled by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crxgat0r (Dec 20, 2002)

With GTI PP brakes installed. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

That was on the first day of Spring.


----------



## dubraycer36 (Aug 1, 2008)

Dropping $32K on this tomorrow afternoon.
Same color, but a 2018 with 9 miles on the clock.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Senior Member said:


> That was on the first day of Spring.



Ouch!

Sunday was nice here. Cool but sunny just like today. Good day for a wash up for sure.


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

Heading out for a late night spin...


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow. What a monster.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

westopher said:


> Untitled by Chris West, on Flickr


I know those spoilers were probably part of some euro-m-tech-CSL package...but your car looked so much cleaner without them.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

mrothwell said:


> I know those spoilers were probably part of some euro-m-tech-CSL package...but your car looked so much cleaner without them.


Do you mean the wing itself or the gurneys?
And yes you are right haha. They are from the M3GT. All the parts on this car are OE, or at least good quality reps of OE. I've had the risers on and off, I definitely prefer with though, and prefer the way the car drives at higher speeds with the wing on high setup.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

westopher said:


> Do you mean the wing itself or the gurneys?
> And yes you are right haha. They are from the M3GT. All the parts on this car are OE, or at least good quality reps of OE. I've had the risers on and off, I definitely prefer with though, and prefer the way the car drives at higher speeds with the wing on high setup.


The wing and the gurneys. I honestly like E36s best without anything on the trunk, its such a classic shape. I guess if they're somewhat functional, I'll give you a pass though. Is it possible to just have the riser and no lower wing, or is that what it sits on? Its tough to tell exactly how that assembly attaches in that picture.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

westopher said:


> Do you mean the wing itself or the gurneys?
> And yes you are right haha. They are from the M3GT. All the parts on this car are OE, or at least good quality reps of OE. I've had the risers on and off, I definitely prefer with though, and prefer the way the car drives at higher speeds with the wing on high setup.


I personally love that wing

update on my beater


----------



## HBird (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

crxgat0r said:


> With GTI PP brakes installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome. Have a build thread by chance?


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

mrothwell said:


> The wing and the gurneys. I honestly like E36s best without anything on the trunk, its such a classic shape. I guess if they're somewhat functional, I'll give you a pass though. Is it possible to just have the riser and no lower wing, or is that what it sits on? Its tough to tell exactly how that assembly attaches in that picture.


Here are the options. The bottom lip is attached to the trunk, the wing is 4 pieces and can be run on 2 settings.

Low rise
DSC_0337 by Chris West, on Flickr

High rise

DSC_0085 by Chris West, on Flickr

And for good measure some without the wing when it was getting the risers painted.

DSC_0704 by Chris West, on Flickr

I like the way it looks in all settings, but I always find myself wanting to go back to the high rise. The car drives TOTALLY different with all settings. The big front splitter needs the rear wing to function properly or the car feels very floaty. Even my wife noticed it from the passenger seat in the few days I was wingless while it was at paint.



BluMagic said:


> I personally love that wing
> 
> update on my beater


Thank you. Its polarizing for some people.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

westopher said:


> I like the way it looks in all settings, but I always find myself wanting to go back to the high rise. The car drives TOTALLY different with all settings. The big front splitter needs the rear wing to function properly or the car feels very floaty. Even my wife noticed it from the passenger seat in the few days I was wingless while it was at paint.


That's kinda wild, I didn't realize that the stock aero on the E36 M3 actually did anything.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

Added a new one to the fleet. 










Full recap: https://goo.gl/NJ8xzX


----------



## MexicoCityM (Jun 23, 2015)

All together....


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## PolishSasquatch (May 8, 2008)




----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

mrothwell said:


> That's kinda wild, I didn't realize that the stock aero on the E36 M3 actually did anything.


None of the stuff that came on the average cars did. 
The parts I have are the equivalent that came in the trunk of the m3 LTW, or installed the euro m3 GT. I'm sure they do next to nothing compared to modern aero, but the seat of the pants o meter is positive it does. That probably puts it in the realm of 450(ish) out of the 70k e36 m3s made that actually came with functional aero parts like this.


----------



## crxgat0r (Dec 20, 2002)

sicklyscott said:


> This is awesome. Have a build thread by chance?


Thanks. I have one on golfmk7. 

Just got done installing an is38 (golf r) turbo tonight. 

http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35267

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVCon (Jun 28, 2014)

My wife and I decided that our 2017 Escape didn't give us enough room we needed. She wanted more room for our dog and I wanted to be able to have a vehicle to haul random stuff when needed and could tow more. We started searching for a larger SUV but once she checked out an Odyssey she was sold. We searched for abit but couldn't find one in our budget without going back in age or up in mileage. I started to search other vans but she never gave up on her Odyssey so we just agreed to chill until one came up. One did get traded in at our local Honda dealer so we went to check it out even tho in was still more than we wanted to spend. My wife pretty much just laid it out for them what we wanted to spend and to my surprise they came very close to it so we decided to go for it. 

2015 EX









Since this is a family hauler the one thing and van I have no plans for it other than a set of new wheels and keep the stock ones for winter use. I've ordered a trailer hitch and some nice floor mats.


----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)

Went up to Vandenberg this morning


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

PolishSasquatch said:


>


That is ****ing awesome.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

> Went up to Vandenberg this morning


Cool pic and MGB GT


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

MexicoCityM said:


> All together....


House pics please


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

AVCon said:


> My wife and I decided that our 2017 Escape didn't give us enough room we needed. She wanted more room for our dog and I wanted to be able to have a vehicle to haul random stuff when needed and could tow more. We started searching for a larger SUV but once she checked out an Odyssey she was sold. We searched for abit but couldn't find one in our budget without going back in age or up in mileage. I started to search other vans but she never gave up on her Odyssey so we just agreed to chill until one came up. One did get traded in at our local Honda dealer so we went to check it out even tho in was still more than we wanted to spend. My wife pretty much just laid it out for them what we wanted to spend and to my surprise they came very close to it so we decided to go for it.
> 
> 2015 EX
> 
> ...


Very nice. We've had an 06' EX-L for 2 years and love it! 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tooshes


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Too many cars with black wheels in this world


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

My paid off beaters 









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Wife's new whip all cleaned up:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Tokyosmash said:


> Too many cars with black wheels in this world


Seriously. The only thing worse is cars with not-quite-colormatched wheels.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Tokyosmash said:


> Too many cars with black wheels in this world


:thumbup:

Very fine lookin' ride there!

Good stuff.

My new-to-me '06 MINI JCW came with black Konig Feathers from the previous owner, and I have been considering to replace with white Enkei Compes...










...but I'm leaning toward Rota RB's in flat back.










Regardless of which direction I ultimately choose, 
I'm damn happy to finally have found my current ride,
an '06 MINI Cooper S JCW slicktop...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Atl-Atl said:


> Seriously. The only thing worse is cars with not-quite-colormatched wheels.


Hey now!
I ran Motegi MR7s on my white MKIII Jetta and I will fight you if you say anything.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Blew up the motor at Buttonwillow:


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

random IG photo.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Hey now!
> I ran Motegi MR7s on my white MKIII Jetta and I will fight you if you say anything.


But did you make a comment about black wheels and then post a pic of wheels that actually match your house's vinyl siding and not your car? And that house isn't even stanced.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Brought a new one home










In the garage next to a dirty Focus


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

I picked up this '14 Ford Focus ST3 about a month ago. It's been a long and weird road here: 2 VW Corrados (G60 and SLC), a 16v-swapped Mk1 GTI, '89 E30 325is, '95 W124 wagon, '97 EK Honda Civic coupe, '99 Toyota Tacoma, and a 2013 Honda Fit Sport. I've never been a sucker for one particular badge, so I figured why not keep the party going with this here Ford. 

So far, so good - this car is a blast on summer tires. The car has every option EXCEPT the moonroof, which I kind of dig. 18k miles and babied by the PO.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> But did you make a comment about black wheels and then post a pic of wheels that actually match your house's vinyl siding and not your car? And that house isn't even stanced.


I have made comments about black wheels but I do not have vinyl siding and my house has slowly stanced itself over the drought years.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

MisterTroy said:


>


this is extra nice. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## daument (Nov 13, 2012)

This


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

^^^WOW you win TCL!!!


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

My beater...


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Fancy pic of my daily










And the wife's daily


----------



## TwoLitreVW (Mar 16, 2000)

Here's both of mine; cars people love to hate, and I don't care.


----------



## AWDVWMAN01 (Mar 17, 2015)

My GTI









AWDVWMAN


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

daument said:


> This


Uhh wow!



TwoLitreVW said:


> Here's both of mine; cars people love to hate, and I don't care.


People love to hate 911s and Buicks? Do tell


----------



## MexicoCityM (Jun 23, 2015)

daument said:


> This


Simply wow. Awesomeness.


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

AWDVWMAN01 said:


> My GTI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay that’s kind of hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

Added this and deleted the R53 last month.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

^^ Nice!

How's it compare to the Mini so far?


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

odj said:


> ^^ Nice!
> 
> How's it compare to the Mini so far?


Haven’t had a chance to drive it much since winter hasn’t ended yet. But it makes glorious noises. 

https://youtu.be/3TwwXdoKCyo


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

daument said:


> This


Yes. Tell me about the exhaust on your Pantera. Are those Supertrapps?


----------



## SlickShoes (Jun 24, 2000)

Forgot to post these, picked it up President's Day, Feb. 19th...


----------



## daument (Nov 13, 2012)

patrikman said:


> Yes. Tell me about the exhaust on your Pantera. Are those Supertrapps?


Yes... all custom made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

daument said:


> Yes... all custom made.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet


----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wife drove it and finally broke a coil spring. Upgrade unlocked.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

I've been whoring this too much recently so I'll stop with these pictures: 


















Traded the SS (  ) 

Z71 Duramax.

Should tow the rabbit rather well.


----------



## daument (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nicetry (Mar 13, 2008)

My latest addition to the stable.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Congrats and where is that beautiful backdrop?


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Z71 Duramax.


Nice. The new 4-cylinder turbo diesels weren't even on my radar screen. I assume you're towing on a lightweight, single axle, open trailer? With a tow capacity of 6,000lbs you could tow a small, lightweight car in an enclosed trailer no problem. We don't all need 2500HD or F350SD to tow a car but I also don't like being max'd out.



nicetry said:


> My latest addition to the stable.


Nice. My next car might just be an A6. I was behind a really sharp looking one today and it made me a little bit jealous. With the right 20" or 21" OEM+ wheels they look incredible.



goran.gli said:


> RS4


The B7 RS4 is a modern classic. It looks great in red.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> Nice. The new 4-cylinder turbo diesels weren't even on my radar screen. I assume you're towing on a lightweight, single axle, open trailer? With a tow capacity of 6,000lbs you could tow a small, lightweight car in an enclosed trailer no problem. We don't all need 2500HD or F350SD to tow a car but I also don't like being max'd out.
> 
> 
> Nice. My next car might just be an A6. I was behind a really sharp looking one today and it made me a little bit jealous. With the right 20" or 21" OEM+ wheels they look incredible.
> ...


The little duramax's are rated for 7600 in 4wd trim and 7700 in 2wd, with a payload of about 1350 or something along those lines. More than enough for the occasional car towing I do throughout the year.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

just traded in my Jeep JK for a better commuter. got a 2015 A3 TDI.


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

Took the 'ol Wagon to the Autocross event last weekend, had a blast. Waiting for the TE37s and new tires to actually get the times to a respectable level.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

Out of its natural habitat of roads with turns ($11 wednesday fun night - why not?):









For those who are curious: 718 Cayman Base w/ Sport Chrono (launch control) + PDK, stock wheels/tires, ~75*F. 12.6, 12.45, 12.5 all @ 110mph


----------



## volvospider (Oct 17, 2017)

Picking up my new car tonight! Very excited


----------



## JKHF (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Ef1Fitty said:


> Took the 'ol Wagon to the Autocross event last weekend, had a blast. Waiting for the TE37s and new tires to actually get the times to a respectable level.


Where did you get your rain guards? I want some for my Baja Turbo super bad but I’ve only seen JDM ones and they have a bad habit of getting trashed in shipping.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Out of its natural habitat of roads with turns ($11 wednesday fun night - why not?):
> 
> For those who are curious: 718 Cayman Base w/ Sport Chrono (launch control) + PDK, stock wheels/tires, ~75*F. 12.6, 12.45, 12.5 all @ 110mph


Non-S? Wow. That is really moving. :thumbup:



volvospider said:


> Picking up my new car tonight! Very excited


Congrats, please keep us updated, I'm sure a lot of people are curious.


----------



## bWs (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

JKHF said:


> White WRX


Looks amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Out of its natural habitat of roads with turns ($11 wednesday fun night - why not?):
> ic:
> 
> For those who are curious: 718 Cayman Base w/ Sport Chrono (launch control) + PDK, stock wheels/tires, ~75*F. 12.6, 12.45, 12.5 all @ 110mph


Of course the night I'm out of town something interesting finally shows up to Norwalk for the fun runs lol. Next weekend(June 8/9) is Super Summit out there which includes free drag racing and auto cross! I'll be beta testing my IS38 swap then!


----------



## volvospider (Oct 17, 2017)

Gorgeous S90!! I think that the stretched version looks even better than the original.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

Blade3562 said:


> Of course the night I'm out of town something interesting finally shows up to Norwalk for the fun runs lol. Next weekend(June 8/9) is Super Summit out there which includes free drag racing and auto cross! I'll be beta testing my IS38 swap then!


Jeff from HSTuning and a couple of his customer cars were there too (997 turbo, Stage 2 RS7, Golf R). But aside from that: mustangs, camaros, corvettes, and a bunch of built drag cars (+ random other stuff). There was a Focus RS that I handily beat (suspect it was mostly a PDK vs MT difference) and some other stuff.
I know I ran a little faster than Jeff in his IS38 swapped GTI with drag slicks (6MT).

I'll be out of town for Super Summit - my boss will be there though (lexus RC350 F - lol)


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

What's this, another place to whore out the 4Runner? Fine then, here it is.

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr


----------



## nicetry (Mar 13, 2008)

Ross1013 said:


> Congrats and where is that beautiful backdrop?


Thank you and that would be the Rocky Mountains in Banff National Park right around the Alberta/BC border in that pic. Here's a better shot of the scenery.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

bWs said:


>


These are really nice


----------



## bWs (Dec 27, 2004)

volvospider said:


> Gorgeous S90!! I think that the stretched version looks even better than the original.


Thanks, the nicest car I've ever owned. Do have the OEM spoiler on order for it.












Yuppie Scum said:


> These are really nice


:thumbup:


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

patrikman said:


> Where did you get your rain guards? I want some for my Baja Turbo super bad but I’ve only seen JDM ones and they have a bad habit of getting trashed in shipping.


They actually came on the car when it was imported. I haven't seen another set for sale, however, there is a freshly wrecked BH5 in the u-pick around here I will check if it has them installed.


----------



## whoisglipglop (Nov 4, 2016)

Ef1Fitty said:


> Took the 'ol Wagon to the Autocross event last weekend, had a blast. Waiting for the TE37s and new tires to actually get the times to a respectable level.


This is very handsome.

My automobile.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Ef1Fitty said:


> They actually came on the car when it was imported. I haven't seen another set for sale, however, there is a freshly wrecked BH5 in the u-pick around here I will check if it has them installed.


Thanks man, I appreciate it. My local yard hasn’t gotten any new Legacys in a long time.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Coming up on 5 years of ownership, too much money spent, too much planning to spend, and so glad I made the stupid decision to get rid of a new, reliable car, for the worst M3 ever made.
DSC_0446 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

westopher said:


> Coming up on 5 years of ownership, too much money spent, too much planning to spend, and so glad I made the stupid decision to get rid of a new, reliable car, for the worst M3 ever made.


It's the worst for the same reason it's also the best. Funny how that works. Looks really nice, obviously. When I think "E36 M3" I see either your car, or a Dakar Yellow 4-door.

Here are mine, best angle I could find for the Rossturd.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Ross1013 said:


> Here are mine, best angle I could find for the Rossturd.


You have already parked it in the yard to live out the rest of its life? 
Got tired of the check engine light?


----------



## 997 (Nov 3, 2016)

My VW:


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

I've owned my Eos for over a year now, man time flies. I still wish it felt more like my buddy's MkV GTI.









Also paid a visit to Strasburg on my way home from getting my IS38 installed in Delaware.


----------



## Zunflower (Jun 5, 2013)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> You have already parked it in the yard to live out the rest of its life?
> Got tired of the check engine light?


The auto equivalent of letting and leaving the dog out in the yard after it pisses you off. "I SAID OUT."


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Recently did a thing to my M3. It's pretty fun.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Raek said:


> Recently did a thing to my M3


OH. Yeah that must be a blast.



NeverEnoughCars said:


> You have already parked it in the yard to live out the rest of its life?
> Got tired of the check engine light?


Haha, no. The Si and VW share that garage spot on the far side of the house. I've noticed that I tend to drive them in spurts, I haven't driven the VW in almost 2 weeks now so it's in the garage.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Claff said:


>


Hnnnnggg

That white one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Smooremin said:


> Hnnnnggg
> 
> That white one


Thanks. It's my forever car


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Blade3562 said:


> I've owned my Eos for over a year now, man time flies. I still wish it felt more like my buddy's MkV GTI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MK5 still looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Nitroracer17 (Apr 8, 2014)

Too many clean parked vehicles in here lately.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

_(apologies if I already posted these)_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Claff said:


> Thanks. It's my forever car


Famous last words.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Famous last words.


I've had 2 thus far. Had.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

PSU said:


>


Nice PSU!  :thumbup:

My daily driver and my truck...


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Gitcha Sum said:


> Nice PSU!  :thumbup:
> 
> My daily driver and my truck...


Years of pulling up to his driveway in Chevys and I finally got him to convert.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Years of pulling up to his driveway in Chevys and I finally got him to convert.


:thumbup: Better late than never.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

So many people think it's ugly but I love her. Just installed long tubes and Ported throttle body to compliment the other mods. Waiting for Dyno retune next week.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## volvospider (Oct 17, 2017)

So not even a week into ownership yet, but I am still loving the Stelvio. Great seats, very responsive handling, nice torque filled engine. And I love the wheels and color. Here it is resting in Rhode Island.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

ENV² said:


> So many people think it's ugly


Never heard that and can't imagine it.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Such a great weather day today.









Sent from my Galaxy Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

My new 06 GTI










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikerust (Jan 27, 2017)

my dated sedan


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

You would be surprised lol. I love it outside of the fact that it's now becoming pretty modded and I'm trying to keep it 100% healthy so I over maintain her and now I'll likely be doing larger heat exchanger, clutch and engine mounts. It never ends


pdqgp said:


> Never heard that and can't imagine it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 8 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

997 said:


> My VW:
> Past: 997.2 C2S
> Present: 997.2 GT3
> Future: 997.2 GT3RS


Nice ride. Nice signature. A worthy car list many of us aspire to. Are those BBS Motorsports wheels?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

...the never ending project. Finally have it "somewhat" rattle free. That'll last about a week :banghead:


----------



## aleksl (Oct 16, 2002)

These two, plus a minivan.


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

Sporin said:


> _(apologies if I already posted these)_


Damn, is that what a clean nautica(sp) blue 4Runner looks like? Mine hasn’t looked that good since I bought it 8 years ago. Damn desert sun has my paint ruined. Looks good man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Raek said:


> ...the never ending project. Finally have it "somewhat" rattle free. That'll last about a week :banghead:


Sweet car! Have a build thread?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

ArclitGold said:


> Sweet car! Have a build thread?


Nah, never got around to making a thread. But, here's some progress pics:







And, a before/after:


----------



## jhardy06 (May 18, 2008)

Finally lowered this girl a little while back and got some decent pics











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Gitcha Sum said:


> Nice PSU!  :thumbup:
> 
> My daily driver and my truck...


Thanks brother! Love yours. 



IdontOwnAVW said:


> Years of pulling up to his driveway in Chevys and I finally got him to convert.


Boy I tell you what!



Gitcha Sum said:


> :thumbup: Better late than never.


Hahaha.


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

Bought another ZHP, this time a coupe
Untitled by Vr6 Hooptie, on Flickr
Untitled by Vr6 Hooptie, on Flickr


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

The adventure mobile








The avoid the speedbump mobile 








The weird classic


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Raek said:


> ...the never ending project. Finally have it "somewhat" rattle free. That'll last about a week :banghead:




I absolutely love it! I was attempting to build something similar years ago and got way in over my head. What's under the hood?


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

The Miata racecar, moved under its own power for the first time since September. Still work to be done but I'm excited!


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Was a hot one Friday night. Best I ran was a 14.7 rolling off to avoid wheel hop. Buddy’s Fusion Sport with a tune consistently ran low 12s











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

The Focus and BRZ get most of the attention, but we're getting the Fit ready to take to the northern shore of Lake Huron. Gotta fit 3 adults, 2 60lbs dogs, and a week's worth of provisions in here. The roof box was a curb find we've moved for 3 years now before finally getting it mounted. Anyone have a date on this Sears X-Cargo? I'm guessing late 80's - early 90's?


----------



## daument (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Wife's new ride


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I like when they match.


----------



## OneSloVW (Jun 6, 2017)

PSU said:


>


That one of them $19.95/half hour Home Depot jobs? Looks good :thumbup:opcorn:


My daily driver turdlet. This Friday marks one year with something reliable.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Traded in the Eos yesterday for a GSW 4Motion. Have some small plans for it, but it will stay mechanically stock during the warranty period. Already debadged it, and have tint scheduled for next week. :laugh: I'm planning to install Golf R Estate/Variant bumpers, sideskirts, mirror caps, roof rails, springs and brakes ASAP.


----------



## BODH1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just bought it.

18 Elantra GT Sport 6MT. Still have my 8th gen SI at the moment though


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

Don’t think I have ever posted it here. Love my ELR. 

Got it last year still new, one of the last new leftovers in the country.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Blade3562 said:


> Traded in the Eos yesterday for a GSW 4Motion. Have some small plans for it, but it will stay mechanically stock during the warranty period. Already debadged it, and have tint scheduled for next week. :laugh: I'm planning to install Golf R Estate/Variant bumpers, sideskirts, mirror caps, roof rails, springs and brakes ASAP.


Cough (Audi TTS or TTRS brakes) Cough. Four pistons and OEM.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Raek said:


> ...the never ending project. Finally have it "somewhat" rattle free. That'll last about a week :banghead:


Love it dude! :thumbup: It even sits the way it's supposed to.


----------



## 707Stang (Jul 16, 2009)

Not the best pic, but I love it. And I love my car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Just another GTI said:


> Cough (Audi TTS or TTRS brakes) Cough. Four pistons and OEM.


Do tell....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Might be selling this baby soon. Got my eye on 997 turbo or gt350 next. I'll miss the hell out of this beast though.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

ENV² said:


> Might be selling this baby soon. Got my eye on 997 turbo or gt350 next. I'll miss the hell out of this beast though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manuel?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

HI SPEED said:


> Manuel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yup


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

HI SPEED said:


> Manuel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yessir, took me forever to find her

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Aseras said:


> Don’t think I have ever posted it here. Love my ELR.
> 
> Got it last year still new, one of the last new leftovers in the country.


Gorgeous car, these look stunning in black. 

wife wagon hard parked at Eaux Claires a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

My new R8 RWS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Good Lord that is hot 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Smooremin said:


> My new R8 RWS


So the grille badge has the Audi Sport logo on it, but does the AWD R8 still have the quattro badge on its grille? I'm asking because the video reviews I've seen of the RWS have said there's no way to tell the RWS apart from the quattro externally.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Son said:


> So the grille badge has the Audi Sport logo on it, but does the AWD R8 still have the quattro badge on its grille? I'm asking because the video reviews I've seen of the RWS have said there's no way to tell the RWS apart from the quattro externally.


Yes, the new Quattro cars also have audi sport badges up front. However, there are two ways to spot RWS from the exterior. 

The side blade is two tone. The lower section of the blade is body color and the top is always black. 

The mirror caps are black versus body color 

From the inside there is a 1 of 999 badge and the seats have a design only available on the RWS 

:thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Threw the 4Runner down a gravel road this weekend. 207,482 miles


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

lyonsroar said:


> Threw the 4Runner down a gravel road this weekend. 207,482 miles


amazing pic.

with that pic and that 4runner, it would bring 18k for that mileage on BaT because of no discernible reason whatsoever.


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

Smooremin said:


> My new R8 RWS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man chuck that front plate. You can afford the ticket.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Aseras said:


> Man chuck that front plate. You can afford the ticket.


It's leased!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Aseras said:


> Man chuck that front plate. You can afford the ticket.





Its not a question of whether I can afford it or not. Why would I want to give extra money to a City that is run so poorly that the school system has a 150 million dollar hole annually that no one is going to fill.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Aseras said:


> Man chuck that front plate. You can afford the ticket.


I would rather deal with the front plate than deal with the annoyance of getting pulled over for not having one. 
Not sure what people have against front plates. But people are also rather stupid in general.


----------



## whoisglipglop (Nov 4, 2016)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I would rather deal with the front plate than deal with the annoyance of getting pulled over for not having one.
> Not sure what people have against front plates. But people are also rather stupid in general.


They're ugly.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

whoisglipglop said:


> They're ugly.


They are useful.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

madrussian said:


> amazing pic.
> 
> with that pic and that 4runner, it would bring 18k for that mileage on BaT because of no discernible reason whatsoever.


I appreciate it. Happened to finish our hike during golden hour...and I happened to bring the dslr and tripod and CPL filter....


Just don't look at the other side where the rocker rust is located. :laugh:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I would rather deal with the front plate than deal with the annoyance of getting pulled over for not having one.
> Not sure what people have against front plates. But people are also rather stupid in general.


Its not even the getting pulled over for me. There are so many people from Indiana and Michigan in the City that they never pull people over for it. 

The City employs thousands of meter maids that their sole purpose is to walk around neighborhoods writing tickets. As I have said in other threads, I got a lot of tickets in a very short window without a plate on my Scirocco. Never again.


----------



## whoisglipglop (Nov 4, 2016)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> They are useful.


For cops.

I don't care about making their job easier.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

whoisglipglop said:


> For cops.
> 
> I don't care about making their job easier.


They are useful for a lot more than just issuing tickets. They also increase the likelihood that a plate gets caught on a camera which can help find criminals. 
But of you regularly do illegal things while driving I could see why you do not like front plates.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

If it’s such a big deal, just get a tow hook mount or similar and take it off when you’re “showing off” your car. But hey, if you like gettin pulled over a bunch and wasting your time/money/energy, go right ahead.


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

My '13 Golf Wagon TDI, 6 speed with manual.
What a great car.
Drove 8 hours to get it, and worth it.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

honesty his car, his choice.

if he wants to hang a bagel from the rearview mirror or mount a set of bull horns to the grill, who are we to say otherwise?

giving someone grief because they prefer to avoid pointless tickets or interactions with police is dumb.

do you want to chastise him for not illegally tinting his windows as well?


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

madrussian said:


> honesty his car, his choice.
> 
> if he wants to hang a bagel from the rearview mirror or mount a set of bull horns to the grill, who are we to say otherwise?
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

madrussian said:


> honesty his car, his choice.
> 
> do you want to chastise him for not illegally tinting his windows as well?


Oh, I had a saga on the Scirocco with that too :laugh::laugh::laugh:


35% (legal limit) tint is going on today :laugh::wave:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I would rather deal with the front plate than deal with the annoyance of getting pulled over for not having one.
> Not sure what people have against front plates. But people are also rather stupid in general.


I always use a front plate but don't use the factory bracket. a few hours and I make a completely reversible solution. I just don't need the hassle of getting pulled over. 

That being said my beater has not had a front plate for 16 years and we have never been pulled over.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> Oh, I had a saga on the Scirocco with that too :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 35% (legal limit) tint is going on today :laugh::wave:


What brand? 

Formula One Stratos works very well, in my experience.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Just another GTI said:


> What brand?
> 
> Formula One Stratos works very well, in my experience.


I believe it to be 3M but I would have to check. I have a guy on the side that comes in with his little city chevy van thing and does it for me. Its held up well on previous cars and its cheap. And he comes to me work :thumbup:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

I was spoiled with whatever film my friend used all these years, never had to pay for tint...get the G8 and the film looks like I'm staring into a jpeg saved in MSPaint.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> I believe it to be 3M but I would have to check. I have a guy on the side that comes in with his little city chevy van thing and does it for me. Its held up well on previous cars and its cheap. And he comes to me work :thumbup:


3M is also good. Wish I had a cheap tint guy. I've spent far to much over the years.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Just another GTI said:


> 3M is also good. Wish I had a cheap tint guy. I've spent far to much over the years.


He typically does the whole car for about 200 bucks. Which is still sorta pricey. I just hope he doesnt hit me with the "Exotic tax"


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> He typically does the whole car for about 200 bucks. Which is still sorta pricey. I just hope he doesnt hit me with the "Exotic tax"


Wait did you not tell him it's an A3 hatchback?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> He typically does the whole car for about 200 bucks. Which is still sorta pricey. I just hope he doesnt hit me with the "Exotic tax"


$400 is typical for my tint jobs.

Edit: One guy quoted me $600 once, pass.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Smooremin said:


> Oh, I had a saga on the Scirocco with that too :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 35% (legal limit) tint is going on today :laugh::wave:





Just another GTI said:


> What brand?
> 
> Formula One Stratos works very well, in my experience.





Smooremin said:


> I believe it to be 3M but I would have to check. I have a guy on the side that comes in with his little city chevy van thing and does it for me. Its held up well on previous cars and its cheap. And he comes to me work :thumbup:





IdontOwnAVW said:


> I was spoiled with whatever film my friend used all these years, never had to pay for tint...get the G8 and the film looks like I'm staring into a jpeg saved in MSPaint.





Just another GTI said:


> 3M is also good. Wish I had a cheap tint guy. I've spent far to much over the years.





Smooremin said:


> He typically does the whole car for about 200 bucks. Which is still sorta pricey. I just hope he doesnt hit me with the "Exotic tax"





IdontOwnAVW said:


> Wait did you not tell him it's an A3 hatchback?





Just another GTI said:


> $400 is typical for my tint jobs.
> 
> Edit: One guy quoted me $600 once, pass.


This is a photo thread for pics of your car. Not a discussion on tint.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

ice4life said:


> This is a photo thread for pics of your car. Not a discussion on tint.












Heres a picture of my car, with the aforementioned tint.

I :heart: you.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

ice4life said:


> This is a photo thread for pics of your car. Not a discussion on tint.


35% Formula One Stratos










Happy?


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

ice4life said:


> This is a photo thread for pics of your car. Not a discussion on tint.


----------



## TwoLitreVW (Mar 16, 2000)

You guys are getting murdered in tint pricing.


Carry on.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

TwoLitreVW said:


> You guys are getting murdered in tint pricing.
> 
> 
> Carry on.


I paid $275 for 3M on 5 windows.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


> Threw the 4Runner down a gravel road this weekend. 207,482 miles


Gorgeous.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> My new R8 RWS


:heart:
:thumbup::beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

madrussian said:


> honesty his car, his choice.
> 
> if he wants to hang a bagel from the rearview mirror or ...


This. Post a picture of a bagel hanging from the rearview mirror.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> Oh, I had a saga on the Scirocco with that too :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 35% (legal limit) tint is going on today :laugh::wave:


Do you still drive the Scirocco?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Do you still drive the Scirocco?


RocLastone by smooremin, on Flickr

No, biggest mistake in my automotive life selling that one. 


I did however, somehow, tracked the guy down on facebook, sent him a message and nearly begged him to let me buy it back from him. Sadly, he wouldnt let me as he had plans for it this past winter. I asked kindly if he would sell it back to me when he was ready to get rid of it and he sounded like he would, so we shall see.


It was a piece of peach pie. Zero rust and only 67k when I sold it.... for next to nothing:banghead: 


Its crazy what Sciroccos sell for.

Edit: Notice the front plate :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> No, biggest mistake in my automotive life selling that one.


A friend is selling a white 16V rust free Scirocco. Just in case...


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> A friend is selling a white 16V rust free Scirocco. Just in case...


PM me link?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Just another GTI said:


> Did you end up with 3M Dyed tint or 3M Crystalline tint?


FYI, this forum is not for talking about tints. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> PM me link?


pm sent


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Got it back... and immediately drive 2000 miles.










Took it here: https://tailofthedragonmaps.com/gambler/


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

cockerpunk said:


>


That's a big AutoX course.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cockerpunk said:


>


That's a 'shop. I know, because I have seen a few 'shops in my days.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Cabin Pics said:


> That's a big AutoX course.





LT1M21Stingray said:


> That's a 'shop. I know, because I have seen a few 'shop in my days.


I feel bad for all the traffic trying to get past.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> That's a big AutoX course.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

got new wheels on the car... 17x8.5" Forgeline S03's


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

From last month at Bristol Tour


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

With a little extra effort, you can go 11/tents, and have two wheels off the ground when you take a corner. ^^


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

its actually a bit deceiving since the surface drops away there, there are a lot of pics from the same spot with actual 2 up....


----------



## NoVaDriver (Nov 19, 2008)

2009 JSW SEL, 2.0T, 6-Speed Manual. Few OEM goodies added over the years. Still love this car.


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

Golf R - Kenmore by -BIRD, on Flickr

Golf R - Kenmore by -BIRD, on Flickr

Golf R - Kenmore by -BIRD, on Flickr

Golf R - Kenmore by -BIRD, on Flickr

Golf R - Kenmore by -BIRD, on Flickr


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Syndicate (Aug 16, 2002)

...just picked this up today, Subaru #4.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Awesome!*



Syndicate said:


> ...just picked this up today, Subaru #4.


Congrats! This will probably be my wife's next vehicle too, it will be her second vehicle. I prefer white but she's leaning grey/slate. Yours looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

NoVaDriver said:


> 2009 JSW SEL, 2.0T, 6-Speed Manual. Few OEM goodies added over the years. Still love this car.


Very nice - did you add the climatronic, or did that come on the 2009 Jettas? I know they stopped offering it on the GTI Pack2 cars in ether '06 or '07.


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

‘17, stick, sports exhaust/seats in graphite blue metallic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoVaSpeed (Nov 19, 2008)

Ronan1 said:


> Very nice - did you add the climatronic, or did that come on the 2009 Jettas? I know they stopped offering it on the GTI Pack2 cars in ether '06 or '07.


This car was really an odd duck--maybe VW's attempt at emptying its MKV parts bin at the end of its run. The SEL 2.0T sportswagen had (as standard equipment!) climatronic, Homelink, memory seats/mirrors, real leather, highline instrument cluster (compass & trip computer) and other goodies.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

A month or so ago I switched jobs and lost personal use of the company car so I was in the market for something that would be good for the family, hauling my bike/camping crap, and fun/entertaining to drive. Top of the list was an XT variant of the Outback, Forester, or Legacy. Finding one that isn't beat to **** or high mileage in Florida is next to impossible. I didn't have time travel to find one out of state and, after all the luck I had driving to look at cars that ended up being piled of garbage, I wasn't really eager to travel to find the same. So that got ruled out. Next up was a CX5. Those are reportedly somewhat entertaining. Looked at four...all had low miles but also had serious condition issues. Then I read about Toyota's fastest car in the 2010-2012 era...the V6 Rav4. Found a few and looked at two. First one was okay but the dealership was asking way too much and wouldn't budge. Second one was low mileage and "perfect", but not only was the entire side poorly repainted but the battery was dead when I went to test drive it. 

So basically called it quits and ended up with this:









2013 EXL appliance with VTEC, yo. Not exactly what I was looking for but it was in nice shape and the price was well under market value. Good for the kids, good for biking/camping, sucks for fun...but at least it get get me to fun easily/reliably. I was looking to do some very conservative suspension improvements to it but there is absolutely nothing out there for this generation. Guess I won't be able stance flex in the school dropoff line or at the grocery store.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

IdontOwnAVW said:


>


Giggity


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

rice'd mine out some more, 90's style


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Syndicate said:


> ...just picked this up today, Subaru #4.
> Ascent


Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

BluMagic said:


> rice'd mine out some more, 90's style
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/MZXOPB9.jpg[/IG]
> [IMG][img]https://i.imgur.com/Fz408FN.jpg[/im][/IG][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Why put tire stickers on cheap tires? At least have some decent tires on there to indicate their brand.



it's a $3.00 paint pen.... but hey! i like my RS-Rs


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been having too much fun being scared by this thing to get solid photos. Happy to have the HREs back on, the stock tires were giving me lots of issues with traction and the 285s help a lot. :laugh:


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

My very stock Miata:


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought a dumb car


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Awesome! Looks great.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Wow, congrats on the type r. Very cool!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

RacingManiac said:


> I bought a dumb car


I see nothing


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

I havent whored in here yet. What the hell.

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

And here's one with both of mine


----------



## PressEnter[] (Jan 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Smooremin said:


> I havent whored in here yet. What the hell.
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> ...


I guess you had - 7/22...!!! 
Nice vehicles by the way!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

2K CC said:


> I guess you had - 7/22...!!!
> Nice vehicles by the way!


hahaha ****.


I went back a page. Didnt go far enough :banghead::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I have no idea if I have ever posted this car on this thread? 
yes, the bumper is on crooked and needs to be adjusted. :laugh:


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> RocLastone by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> No, biggest mistake in my automotive life selling that one.
> 
> ...


Wow. That looks so clean. Loved the MkII. Always fantasized about building a fast one, back when I was young and broke.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

DG7Projects said:


>


The prerefresh b8 avant is probably my favorite modern Audi design. Looks great


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Over the weekend I took a different road to the mall and wound up on a muddy soccer field


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Baltimoron said:


> Over the weekend I took a different road to the mall and wound up on a muddy soccer field


 love it!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

FoarMan said:


> My very stock Miata:


That looks really good! As much as I love tuned Miatas, it's always nice to see a clean, stock example. I know the tupperware divides opinion, but your car looks great with it and the OEM 16" 5-spoke alloy wheels.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

DG7Projects said:


>


I've never seen a Sahara Silver Metallic Audi TT in real life before but this looks surprisingly good.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sometimes I really love my job.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Pic of my car taken at a show last week by a auto photographer









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

AMS









Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*O.M.G.*



ENV² said:


> Pic of my car taken at a show last week by a auto photographer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only wagon I would ever drive, love these. Awesome pic.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> I've never seen a Sahara Silver Metallic Audi TT in real life before but this looks surprisingly good.


Sahara Silver looks great on the Mk2 TT. Very nice. It reminds me of the Sepang Bronze Z4 M Coupe:


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

This is my new 500e. Going to take more pictures soon.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

new shoes


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

ENV² said:


> Pic of my car taken at a show last week by a auto photographer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were you selling this?
Or am I just wishful?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Sepp said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Put the lip back on before my 2week vacation adventure to help even a little bit with fuel mileage. 

I stumbled upon the Tundra TRD Pro though....but the fuel mileage is worse than the GM offerings so that tab got quickly closed. :laugh:


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)




----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Were you selling this?
> Or am I just wishful?


It's for sale. Guy put a deposit down last week.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Its dangerous parking the Heep in from of the Rental8. Last time I nearly put the trailer hitch 3/4s the way up the hood of it :laugh:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> Its dangerous parking the Heep in from of the Rental8. Last time I nearly put the trailer hitch 3/4s the way up the hood of it :laugh:


Shouldve waited a day to post a pic....

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## RAETD M (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

RAETD M said:


> M3 pics


Love the BMWs, but any pics of the Z listed in your profile?


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

I don’t think I showed my new purchase here yet... I traded in my ‘04 Volvo XC70 on a new ‘18 XC60 R-Design in July. 

I’ve had the car for 2 months now, and it’s been a great road trip machine: I’ve already got about 3,300 miles on it, and I couldn’t be more pleased. 

This is from right after I bought it:


----------



## Scottyb 1.8T (Nov 15, 2005)

looks like i need to keep this blue theme from the last couple posts going...










and now slightly lowered after a recent suspension upgrade.









great car. i'll keep it as long as i can.


----------



## Ilikewaffles (Aug 15, 2018)

My cars, the 2018 Si is a stock fun daily driver.

The 2015 STI has a built motor and a bigger turbo  weekend fun car only and keeping it forever.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Take A Number!*



NeverEnoughCars said:


> Were you selling this?
> Or am I just wishful?


I think the line will be rather long for that car if he sells! They sound so badazzes too.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Damn!*



sandjunkie said:


>


I love the car. I love the garage. I love that car and garage!


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Hardparking even harder now.
DSC_0539 by


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Traded the Evo in this week, bought this.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Still just a hard parker.... SCCA Track Night should change that next week...


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

So much win on this page


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Scottyb 1.8T said:


> looks like i need to keep this blue theme from the last couple posts going...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. What suspension did you go with?


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

Not a car, rather more of an aluminum garden shed. driving experience is tractor mixed with yanmar engined fishing trawler

Garden Shed by crashmtb, on Flickr


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Put the lip back on before my 2week vacation adventure to help even a little bit with fuel mileage.
> 
> I stumbled upon the Tundra TRD Pro though....but the fuel mileage is worse than the GM offerings so that tab got quickly closed. :laugh:



What sort of MPGs did you get on your trip?


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

crashmtb said:


> Not a car, rather more of an aluminum garden shed. driving experience is tractor mixed with yanmar engined fishing trawler
> 
> Garden Shed by crashmtb, on Flickr



That is soooo cool!


----------



## Scottyb 1.8T (Nov 15, 2005)

Ross1013 said:


> Looks great. What suspension did you go with?


thanks! its the Redshift "HFP Killer" combo, aka Koni STR.T matched up with Tein H-Techs. minimal drop which i was a fan of, but still a fun hike in spring rate and works great with the valving of the konis. followed up with as aggressive an alignment as i could get with a single "crash bolt" in each strut up front.

just completed a 1200 mile road trip with the wife, kiddo, and dog in it last month and the suspension was just right. its a lot of fun to fling around an on-ramp :thumbup:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Trying to do go to as many events as possible this year. Last thing I want to do is see how I do in AutoX. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

crashmtb said:


> Not a car, rather more of an aluminum garden shed. driving experience is tractor mixed with yanmar engined fishing trawler


That's the best description of a Land Rover I've ever read. :laugh:


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

my 200k mile daily driver civic hybrid


----------



## Htraitor (Jun 28, 2004)

MKV Wolfsburg 




















11 Sienna Limited Premium

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Picked up these rarities...authentic Ronal Teddy Bears converted to 16" 3pc :heart:


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Scottyb 1.8T said:


> thanks! its the Redshift "HFP Killer" combo, aka Koni STR.T matched up with Tein H-Techs. minimal drop which i was a fan of, but still a fun hike in spring rate and works great with the valving of the konis. followed up with as aggressive an alignment as i could get with a single "crash bolt" in each strut up front.
> 
> just completed a 1200 mile road trip with the wife, kiddo, and dog in it last month and the suspension was just right. its a lot of fun to fling around an on-ramp :thumbup:


Thanks. :thumbup:

I love mine, not sure if I will ever be able to part with it. I had it for 7+ years before I got the Golf and I think I will still have the Si when the Golf is gone.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Raek said:


> Picked up these rarities...authentic Ronal Teddy Bears converted to 16" 3pc :heart:


That's actually pretty cool.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

Raek said:


> Picked up these rarities...authentic Ronal Teddy Bears converted to 16" 3pc :heart:


I love this. Teddies were originally a 1 piece right? Pretty wild conversion to 3 pc.


----------



## Scottyb 1.8T (Nov 15, 2005)

Ross1013 said:


> I love mine, not sure if I will ever be able to part with it. I had it for 7+ years before I got the Golf and I think I will still have the Si when the Golf is gone.


you know you need to keep it. it took a substantial amount of work for me to be able to find a decent one, and that situation is only going to get tougher. lots of cars will, or already overshadow it in speed, but you aren't going to replicate the driving experience in anything from that class of cheap, reliable, sporty compacts that can actually function as a daily. it truly is the last of its kind.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

bothhandsplease said:


> I love this. Teddies were originally a 1 piece right? Pretty wild conversion to 3 pc.


Yep. 14" 1 piece. There's a couple of these sets out there somewhere, I think. There's also a company that's redoing the originals (1 piece) in 15x8 sizes...but, they don't necessarily look very quality. Also, fake rivets =/


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Scottyb 1.8T said:


> you know you need to keep it. it took a substantial amount of work for me to be able to find a decent one, and that situation is only going to get tougher. lots of cars will, or already overshadow it in speed, but you aren't going to replicate the driving experience in anything from that class of cheap, reliable, sporty compacts that can actually function as a daily. it truly is the last of its kind.


Yup. Exactly.

Last of the NA DOHC VTEC engines. Owning it since new makes it even tougher to get rid of.

How long did it take you to find yours? Good that you found a blue one without paint issues.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

Scottyb 1.8T said:


> you know you need to keep it. it took a substantial amount of work for me to be able to find a decent one, and that situation is only going to get tougher. lots of cars will, or already overshadow it in speed, but you aren't going to replicate the driving experience in anything from that class of cheap, reliable, sporty compacts that can actually function as a daily. it truly is the last of its kind.


Yeah, keep it. I miss my old '08 from time to time. Overall, I like my current car more, but the K20 made for a unique experience. I was a total idiot when I traded it for an Accord Sport. Whatever you do, don't do something stupid like that.


----------



## Scottyb 1.8T (Nov 15, 2005)

Ross1013 said:


> How long did it take you to find yours? Good that you found a blue one without paint issues.


about a month (after my prior car was hit and totaled), and i was checking different classifieds about 8-10 times a day...i mean i was constantly trying to find an angle. i had to expand my search area by a couple of time zones after the first few weeks and my car was almost bought out from under me during the test drive. out of the maybe 80 or 90 FA5 sedans i looked at, only a handful were stock, low mileage, and clean.

as for the paint issues - ha! i guess the respray looks good enough from 10 feet away, eh :beer: its not great paint work and has a few "crow's feet" on the hood...but it shouldn't get much worse as much as i wash it and keep it in a garage.



Samson said:


> Yeah, keep it. I miss my old '08 from time to time.


i never get tired of seeing yours - such a great color and it looks like you kept it clean as a whistle.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd love an eighth gen Si, I just HATE the interior differences over the other trims.

...and it would get stolen


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

FoarMan said:


> What sort of MPGs did you get on your trip?


Over the entire 2400mi of driving it was 29.8mpg but on the trip to Maine it was 35 between Mass and getting off of the interstate in central Maine. :thumbup: I'm also not a light foot


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Still waiting for the pro photos, but here's the CRZ on the Corkscrew:










In the pits:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1. I really need to get a phone with a better camera.
2. I really need to stop posting compressed Instagram pics.
3. I really need to wash the car.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Samson said:


> Yeah, keep it. I miss my old '08 from time to time. Overall, I like my current car more, but the K20 made for a unique experience. I was a total idiot when I traded it for an Accord Sport. Whatever you do, don't do something stupid like that.


You and WhatBlueVW cost me a lot of money by convincing me to keep the Si AND drop $38K on another sport compact, you know that right? My wife hates both of you. 



Woodski said:


> I'd love an eighth gen Si, I just HATE the interior differences over the other trims.
> 
> ...and it would get stolen


Do you mean the multi-tiered dash?

I love it. Every time I drive the Civic I wish the Golf had it. The seats, the pedals, the storage, the easy shifter placement...the interior is the best part about driving it IMO.



Pennywise said:


> Still waiting for the pro photos, but here's the CRZ on the Corkscrew:


I'm guessing you don't feel the solid axle out back holds the car back at a trackday? Always been curious about that, IRS snobbery is one of the last things I hold onto after the disappearance of hydro steering, double wishbones up front, throttle cables, rod shifters...


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

VadGTI said:


> 1. I really need to get a phone with a better camera.
> 2. I really need to stop posting compressed Instagram pics.
> 3. I really need to wash the car.
> 4. I really need to let Justin drive it.


Added one for ya


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Jasonloaf said:


> Added one for ya


Than you. I will revise the list on my end :laugh:.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross1013 said:


> I'm guessing you don't feel the solid axle out back holds the car back at a trackday? Always been curious about that, IRS snobbery is one of the last things I hold onto after the disappearance of hydro steering, double wishbones up front, throttle cables, rod shifters...


I've tracked a bunch of Hondas before, and this was the first time my rears greased up before my fronts. Other than that, the car was pretty solid. Only mods are Swift springs, Spoon Calipers, Hawk DTC60 pads, Goodridge brake lines, Motul RBF600 fluid, and the Spoon wheels with Firestone Indy500s. It's not like I didn't have a poor suspension setup on a car I tracked/competed with (my old 9th Gen Civic). If anything, the power was holding it back. Like I said in other threads, I have a supercharger on the way to fix that.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> Than you. I will revise the list on my end :laugh:.


Buys a nice car but never washes said car.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Just another GTI said:


> Buys a nice car but never washes said car.


It's been washed and waxed.








Once.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> It's been washed and waxed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe you have water restrictions so washing cars is frowned upon maybe even fineable. 

Still sad.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Grabbed an image off the interwebs.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

Ross1013 said:


> Do you mean the multi-tiered dash?
> 
> I love it. Every time I drive the Civic I wish the Golf had it. The seats, the pedals, the storage, the easy shifter placement...the interior is the best part about driving it IMO.


Nah, I love the dash.

I hate that everything in the dash from a display standpoint is red instead of the blue the other trims get, and I hate the stupid "Si" in the seats.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Just another GTI said:


> Buys a nice car but never washes said car.


A Vad’s gonna do what a Vad’s gonna do.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Pennywise said:


> Still waiting for the pro photos, but here's the CRZ on the Corkscrew:
> In the pits:


That's definitely a bucket list track for me. I'm doing pocono in October which I'm super pumped about. Unfortunately it's not the whole triangle, but two of the infield tracks that use the banked corners. Doing the usual Nelson Ledges in Sunday in my Golf!


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

I cant remember what I posted in here. 

Here's the basically finished 9 month project.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> I cant remember what I posted in here.
> 
> Here's the basically finished 9 month project.


Wow, such a sharp Rabbit! 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Haven't posted itt in awhile yet we have a new addition so...











Eventually when all 4 cars are in the same state I'll get a group shot.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Taking advantage of public charging stations when possible :thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> Grabbed an image off the interwebs.


Nice! The Lotus Elise S1 is such a pretty car. I used to prefer the Exige but as I get older I realize the Elise is still plenty hardcore and it has the added benefit of an easily removable roof panel, which makes ingress/egress a little easier. And it also provides greater connection to your environment, which is especially nice on sunny autumn days.



IdontOwnAVW said:


> I cant remember what I posted in here.
> 
> Here's the basically finished 9 month project.


Nice Rabbit. The engine bay is perfect. Very clean and tidy but not overly smoothed and shaved like so many show cars.


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)

*Enough of the chit chat .... Let's HEAR your car* 







Nice Rabbit posted above.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> Nice! The Lotus Elise S1 is such a pretty car. I used to prefer the Exige but as I get older I realize the Elise is still plenty hardcore and it has the added benefit of an easily removable roof panel, which makes ingress/egress a little easier. And it also provides greater connection to your environment, which is especially nice on sunny autumn days.
> 
> 
> Nice Rabbit. The engine bay is perfect. Very clean and tidy but not overly smoothed and shaved like so many show cars.


Thank you! 

That was the intention, I do not like shaved bays or removed raintrays what-so-ever so I opted to clean up what wasn't being utilized in the finished product and removed whatever the POs added in. In fact I even was cringing about having the clutch cable go up and over the frame rail like it is, but can't win everything when going custom. :laugh:


----------



## breakfasteatre (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

I rarely take pictures of this thing. My daily at lime rock for autocross. 



















And one of it in action last year before I put coilovers on it.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Woodski said:


> Nah, I love the dash.
> 
> I hate that everything in the dash from a display standpoint is red instead of the blue the other trims get, and I hate the stupid "Si" in the seats.


Hmm that's unfortunate. I don't mind the Si on the seats, but I did remove all Si-specific badging on the exterior. And the red is a bit much but I learned to live with it pretty quickly.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

I finally got a chance to mount my Hella Rallye 4000 lights on my XJ. Headed out to Assateague this weekend to put them to use.


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

My latest addition: 2001 D2 S8


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

1.8tizzle said:


> My latest addition: 2001 D2 S8


That's pretty.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

that S8 is awesome. 

Just came across this old photo of my old S13 from highschool:


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

I realized after I took the picture that I kind of parked like a dick, nudging into the spot ahead of me


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Realized I haven't posted the new car in here yet. 

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Outgoing R and incoming SS. :thumbup:


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Realized I haven't posted the new car in here yet.
> 
> Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr


oooo i like. did you buy this from our friend up north?


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

New SQ5s unite! Acquired September 29th after needing to consolidate from my C6 Z06 and Passat into one vehicle. Here we have it.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

cseaman said:


> New SQ5s unite! Acquired September 29th after needing to consolidate from my C6 Z06 and Passat into one vehicle. Here we have it.


Looks great!

Kind of same thing for us, I wanted an S4. Wife wanted a SUV. So instead of boring Q5 we settled on the SQ. She had no idea what we were buying besides the seats and interior were beautiful.

I finally made her launch it from a dig the other night. She laughed hysterically and said “this is stupid”.

Oh it certainly is, and it’s also wonderful.


----------



## Schrodinger's Rattle (Mar 29, 2018)

My guys, clogging up Mom's street.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Posted a pic of my Rabbit in the garage on the last page, heres a shot in the sunlight which sort of shows the color:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

madrussian said:


> oooo i like. did you buy this from our friend up north?


I did.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> I finally made her launch it from a dig the other night. She laughed hysterically and said “this is stupid”.


Stupid as in "unnecessary" or as in "ridiculously awesome"?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

kiznarsh said:


> Stupid as in "unnecessary" or as in "ridiculously awesome"?


It's most certainly unnecessary, and also ridiculously awesome for the size of the vehicle. 

So both. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

madrussian said:


> oooo i like. did you buy this from our friend up north?


:wave:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Posted a pic of my Rabbit in the garage on the last page, heres a shot in the sunlight which sort of shows the color:


Looks great


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

My, I am a grown ass man now car.









Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

That green mk1 :heart:
Took the taco out for a romp last week to test the rebuilt front end.


----------



## snsr (Mar 14, 2008)

Replaced my 2010 GTI w/ a 2018 6MT R


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Smooremin said:


> :wave:


Hey, shouldn't you be on a plane or some crazy thing like that? Get your ass out of here. :laugh:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

DonL said:


> Hey, shouldn't you be on a plane or some crazy thing like that? Get your ass out of here. :laugh:


t minus 18 hours.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


I thought you were a subaru guy


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

snsr said:


> Replaced my 2010 GTI w/ a 2018 6MT R


The refresh on the R and the GTI is so much better looking for such subtle changes. Excellent pick up


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

Sold my 2nd ZHP (which I didn't share) and picked up this beauty. 2018 GTI SE Cloth, 6 speed :heart:
Untitled by Vr6 Hooptie, on Flickr

After polishing it and waxing it 

Untitled by Vr6 Hooptie, on Flickr


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

Most of the current fleet. 










The deez










GLI that needs to make a comeback. 










One of the bikes










This thing in the woods. 










One of these things is not like the others.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


Love that color on a C5


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

worth_fixing said:


> I thought you were a subaru guy


Yeah but my ongoing project wasn't worth the cost.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

From an escapade today.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

VRhooptie said:


> Sold my 2nd ZHP (which I didn't share) and picked up this beauty. 2018 GTI SE Cloth, 6 speed :heart:
> Untitled by Vr6 Hooptie, on Flickr
> 
> After polishing it and waxing it
> ...


Wow, Great Falls Green is amazing.


----------



## toneloc914 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

VR6boi65 said:


>


Yeah, the current E coupe doesn't even come close to the classiness of this. It looks like a four door when you see the little helper pillar. Such a failed design, IMO.


----------



## BonusParts (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


I'm a big fan of these, wish we got that trim level though. :beer:


----------



## RafaGti (Jul 25, 2006)

Here's my favorite money pit! I love it.








[/url]IMG_3694 (1) by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3699 (1) by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3701 (1) by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> I'm a big fan of these, wish we got that trim level though. :beer:


Thanks. :beer: The Sport has sold pretty well here. Sucks you guys dont get it. 

It's strange how this exact spec truck (how I would build it) was on our lot and not an order.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Thanks.  The Sport has sold pretty well here. Sucks you guys dont get it.
> 
> It's strange how this exact spec truck (how I would build it) was on our lot and not an order.


We get a sport package here that looks the same as the Sport ‘model’ in Canada.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

audi80Quattro said:


> We get a sport package here that looks the same as the Sport ‘model’ in Canada.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah. :thumbup:


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)




----------



## jeller (Apr 18, 2002)

Nice pic buddy :wave:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

BonusParts said:


>


Nice Mk3 VR6 Cabrio dude! :thumbup:


----------



## BonusParts (Aug 1, 2009)

freedomgli said:


> Nice Mk3 VR6 Cabrio dude! :thumbup:


Thanks, was a VR6, now its got a turbo also..... finally!


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

audi80Quattro said:


> We get a sport package here that looks the same as the Sport ‘model’ in Canada.


Ahh yeah I caught that right after you mentioned it, Sport package Laramie crew w/ 4x4 was already 57k and I hadn't even done any packages.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Ahh yeah I caught that right after you mentioned it, Sport package Laramie crew w/ 4x4 was already 57k and I hadn't even done any packages.


There’s a Bighorn Sport package too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)




----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

2013 S60 R-Design
Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr

1999 BMW M-Coupe

Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## MexicoCityM (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## MexicoCityM (Jun 23, 2015)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> 1999 BMW M-Coupe


Beautiful appreciating clown shoe.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

I tweaked the mailbox last year when I backed my trailer into it. Over the weekend I was inspired to straighten it up. The best tool for the job, a blunt instrument with an octagon-shaped badge and chrome bumpers


----------



## Schrodinger's Rattle (Mar 29, 2018)

Claff said:


> The best tool for the job, a blunt instrument with an octagon-shaped badge and chrome bumpers


That is perfect in several ways. I also like your Miata cabal and Econoline you got going on there. :thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

VRhooptie said:


> Sold my 2nd ZHP (which I didn't share) and picked up this beauty. 2018 GTI SE Cloth, 6 speed :heart:
> Untitled by Vr6 Hooptie, on Flickr
> 
> After polishing it and waxing it
> ...


I really really dig this color. :thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

snsr said:


> Replaced my 2010 GTI w/ a 2018 6MT R


:thumbup:



VRhooptie said:


> Sold my 2nd ZHP (which I didn't share) and picked up this beauty. 2018 GTI SE Cloth, 6 speed :heart:


Great Falls Green is a nice color. I'm happy to see green GTIs again. Now swap in the Golf R headlamps and front grill like snsr above to get rid of all that nasty red and amber that clashes with the green color. Smoked clear tails (like optional on Porsche 911 and Aston Martin DB11) would look great also. I kinda wish Hella would make Green Magic tail lamps again.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

New (to me) daily driver & camping rig: 











Stock Evo:


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

Wife got a new car. 2018 Land rover discovery 3.0 Diesel


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

The Sage said:


> Wife got a new car. 2018 Land rover discovery 3.0 Diesel


Congrats! That's really nice looking. For some reason my SO also likes this vehicle, in the same exterior color as yours. I have not driven one or really done a ton of research on it, but I do like the styling. What made you guys go with this vs any of the competition?


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Three of the four in one shot-










My '87 944S and 2017 Fiesta ST, plus my wife's Fiesta SE. 

My Forester is in the side driveway.

Oh, and a better one of the '44


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Practical family car for hauling my teenage kids, groceries and bikes (in winter mode):










Fun car:










Wife's car:










All manual gear box's I'm proud to say. Wife is thinking of upgrading to an R...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

It's been a few weeks.

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Fun cruise up in the mountains









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

freedomgli said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Great Falls Green is a nice color. I'm happy to see green GTIs again. Now swap in the Golf R headlamps and front grill like snsr above to get rid of all that nasty red and amber that clashes with the green color. Smoked clear tails (like optional on Porsche 911 and Aston Martin DB11) would look great also. I kinda wish Hella would make Green Magic tail lamps again.


I love the color. My first car was a Forest Green GTI and this lives us up to that  As for the mods...I kinda like the christmas tree look :biggrinsanta:


----------



## jeller (Apr 18, 2002)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> 1999 BMW M-Coupe
> 
> Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr



This car is stunning to me. Combines my clown shoe love and Kinesis K27's (used to have a set of these myself) all in one. Amazing car man :thumbup:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Was going to quote that clownshoe, but I will spare another one. Unreal. Looks so good on those kinesis.
Raised the M3
DSC_0554 by Chris West, on Flickr
Lowered the daily. 
Untitled by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> Congrats! That's really nice looking. For some reason my SO also likes this vehicle, in the same exterior color as yours. I have not driven one or really done a ton of research on it, but I do like the styling. What made you guys go with this vs any of the competition?



We came out of a discovery sport and didnt have any issues with it. We needed a bigger SUV due to have a kid. This one ticked the boxes. The diesel gets around 30mpg highway and has plenty of power to tow my e36m to the track. She doesnt like mercedes' interior layout. We had a Touareg once and i dont like the way they drive so the Q7 was out. BMW didnt have as much cargo area as the land rover either. I also work for land rover. There was special pricing to move the 2018 units which is sorta open to the public. The diesels have been super reliable after they came to the US market in 2016. They had some early issues with DEF but that has since been resolved with software.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

The Sage said:


> We came out of a discovery sport and didnt have any issues with it. We needed a bigger SUV due to have a kid. This one ticked the boxes. The diesel gets around 30mpg highway and has plenty of power to tow my e36m to the track. She doesnt like mercedes' interior layout. We had a Touareg once and i dont like the way they drive so the Q7 was out. BMW didnt have as much cargo area as the land rover either. I also work for land rover. There was special pricing to move the 2018 units which is sorta open to the public. The diesels have been super reliable after they came to the US market in 2016. They had some early issues with DEF but that has since been resolved with software.


All I saw of your response was "to tow my e36M to the track". I did see that it does tow a very respectable 8200 lbs or there about. I'm not sure we'd go for the diesel, but please provide some occasional updates on this. All you hear about LR/RR vehicles is that they are total piles of junk---regardless of year. So it would be good to hear some good (or bad) real-life experiences with newer models like this.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

I owned a Z4M coupe from new until 2015, when I foolishly let it go to acquire an E39 M5, which I could never completely bond with and unloaded a year later. Recently I decided to go on the hunt for another, but the "right" car would likely be very hard to find - must-haves were carbon leather trim, NON-nav, premium package, and any color other than sepang or black. Half the 1815 produced for our market have nav, and half of those have aluminum trim, both of which are a no-go. Most of the cars for sale are either high mileage, beaten and/or hit in the past, or have been foolishly modified. The few unicorns that turn up are outrageously priced, and/or quickly snapped up by dealer EAG out of Cincinnati, which deals exclusively in vintage used M cars. Most of the "nice" examples are being held onto, as their values are finally starting to rise as the car seems to finally be getting the respect it deserved long ago.

After searching for only a few days, I turned this one up, buried 3 pages deep in a For Sale listing at zpost.com. The owner wasn't sure he wanted to part with it so he wasn't putting much effort into it. 34k miles, full service history back to 1200-mile service, always garaged/never seen winter weather, super-desirable and rare color (Space Gray, 1 of 66 coupes worldwide), and proper interior that I wanted. He was asking $37k, I offered $34k, we settled at $34.5k and the deal was struck. I flew from Tucson to Philadelphia weekend before last to drive the car and seal the deal. It will be on its way tomorrow and due home in Arizona on Saturday. SO excited!


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

I got new shoes and hit 60k miles on a trip back to Ontario, still looks good for a 19yr old car.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

with snow on the way, I took the S2000 one last time this year... I hate winter.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That's a slick S2000!


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> That's a slick S2000!


I try to keep it nice. Wish I had a garage spot for the 135i as well, but I don't...


----------



## Scottyb 1.8T (Nov 15, 2005)

ooof....just look at it. that interior's fresh like the top of a just-opened peanut butter jar. 

what a great find. hold onto that one a while, will ya?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Picked this up for the wife 2 weeks ago. Pardon the potato pic.


----------



## MadHatters423 (Apr 3, 2017)

Posted the rear shot of the car in the "Rare-Spec" thread. Here is my 2015 Passat VR6 SEL. Complete with just about every option, including some dealer add-ons like the lip kit. 

I do mainly automotive photography on the side and am looking forward to posting more pictures in more threads down the road!








[/url]GYTK7535[1] by Benjamin Battles, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]DBXT5878[1] by Benjamin Battles, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

Scottyb 1.8T said:


> ooof....just look at it. that interior's fresh like the top of a just-opened peanut butter jar.
> 
> what a great find. hold onto that one a while, will ya?


I always say I'll hold onto whatever car I buy, but so far my record is 2 years and its with my current 135i. The reality is, I want another LS powered Corvette, so maybe next year:laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Ef1Fitty said:


> I got new shoes and hit 60k miles on a trip back to Ontario, still looks good for a 19yr old car.


:thumbup: I love JDM-styled Legacy wagons. Yours looks great with the C-West radiator grille and Volk Racing TE-37 wheels. Although my jam would be the previous generation GT-B in Cashmere Yellow. Can't imagine there's many of those left. Was yours imported from Japan to Canada?



KevinC said:


> Space Gray, 1 of 66 coupes worldwide


Congrats! A friend of mine used to have a Z4MC. Not sure if it was Silbergrau or Spacegrau. I was always inspired by the metallic silver finish on the original concept car that had a beautiful tan leather interior with custom fitted leather luggage. 



Dandbest said:


> with snow on the way, I took the S2000 one last time this year... I hate winter.





Dandbest said:


> I try to keep it nice.


Damn! That's got to be one of the cleanest S2000 I've seen in a while. It's beautiful and a testament to how timeless the original design was. Sure I liked tuned examples, but yours looks so perfect as-is.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> Damn! That's got to be one of the cleanest S2000 I've seen in a while. It's beautiful and a testament to how timeless the original design was. Sure I liked tuned examples, but yours looks so perfect as-is.


Thanks! I just bought it in May of this year. Had 11,000 miles on it and was owned by on older guy who absolutely loved it. I changed the original tires, (hence the gifatar that was imposed on me) changed all the fluids, had the valves adjusted and upgraded the timing chain tensioner just in case. The car currently sits at 12800 miles and will be kept stock for as long as I own it.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

so in 24 hours, we went from this










to this-


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Finished stripping the rattlecan gold wheels, and went white on the ForestMode wheels.


----------



## 1.8T B5 P (Jan 21, 2008)

My daily driven 03 GLi with 184k on the original chains, it still gets driven 80 miles a day.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Wow I have not seen a stock MK4 look that clean in a long time. I had a black 03 GLI and really miss how smooth the engine and trans were in that car.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

^ thats a nice shot :snowcool:


----------



## dubsport87 v2.0 (Jul 10, 2016)

my 964


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

jeller said:


> This car is stunning to me. Combines my clown shoe love and Kinesis K27's (used to have a set of these myself) all in one. Amazing car man :thumbup:


Thank you all for the kind words! with 50k miles - it is my baby 

just picked this up for my wife - Stelvio with sport package 

Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr

Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

goran.gli said:


> ^ thats a nice shot :snowcool:


:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

my other boat


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Sold the wagon a few months back. Picked up this gem










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

bothhandsplease said:


>


Very slick.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> Very slick.


:thumbup: If you're ever out here, you'll have to take it for a spin. Its hilariously quick. I've tried to get Brendan to drive it, but he usually takes up my offer of scotch & cigars first and never gets around to taking my keys.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

bothhandsplease said:


> :thumbup: If you're ever out here, you'll have to take it for a spin. Its hilariously quick. I've tried to get Brendan to drive it, but he usually takes up my offer of scotch & cigars first and never gets around to taking my keys.


He's such an easy lay.


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

Truck.










:beer:
G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

Got my '67 Alfa Romeo GT Jr. driving again.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

rloewy said:


> Got my '67 Alfa Romeo GT Jr. driving again.


This is so cool!!! Love it


----------



## 997 (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

997 said:


>


You, sir, win the TCL Bagel Award today for having the most TCL worthy car. A Guards Red 911 GT3RS is definitely a lifetime achievement! Congrats!


----------



## 997 (Nov 3, 2016)

freedomgli said:


> You, sir, win the TCL Bagel Award today for having the most TCL worthy car. A Guards Red 911 GT3RS is definitely a lifetime achievement! Congrats!


Thank you, but it's not Guards Red


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

997 said:


>


This pic was totally taken on the upper paddock at Mosport.


----------



## 997 (Nov 3, 2016)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> This pic was totally taken on the upper paddock at Mosport.


Yes it was, by Lucas Scarfone (https://www.instagram.com/scarfonephoto) :thumbup:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

997 said:


> Yes it was, by Lucas Scarfone (https://www.instagram.com/scarfonephoto) :thumbup:


I follow his work. Great photographer! Super nice guy.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

997 said:


> Thank you, but it's not Guards Red


I don't think it's Carmine. Too bright. So what color PTS red is this?


----------



## 997 (Nov 3, 2016)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> I follow his work. Great photographer! Super nice guy.


Agreed. Very kind of him to send me these photos from his shoot with the original owner of the car 



freedomgli said:


> I don't think it's Carmine. Too bright. So what color PTS red is this?


Absolute Red.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

^^^ So missing summer at Mosport. Great looking car.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> He's such an easy lay.


Easy, but not cheap.



rloewy said:


> Got my '67 Alfa Romeo GT Jr. driving again.


Beautiful! I will own a step nose one day.



997 said:


> _GT3RS_


It is too early to post such sexy pics.


----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)

Latest project 73 volvo 1800es. Still needs some mechanical love and new tires. Always check the date code on tires! Tires look fine and have a ton of tread left but date to the 21st week of 1996 or 86. 

Also having the garage redone. Blowing out the ceiling and installing a single post lift storage lift as part of a larger remodel.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Merry Christmas TCL









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

Picked up a 2018 Certified Toyota Corolla with just 5,600 miles. :thumbup:

"Bagle on the hood" pic with my 328i GT by its side. So y'all know that I bought something.










Dealership photos since it's better than my potato pics.



















This was a gift to my mom. She loves it so far, and I'd have to say, 40 million people can not be wrong. :beer:


----------



## MossEisley (Nov 8, 2018)

2018 Golf R in 91' Blue on winter wheels. I bought it as a 'do it all' type of car and so far love it. Can't wait to get it on the track once the weather warms up.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

dviking mk2 said:


> Merry Christmas TCL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. Dibs on the big chin, if you ever sell it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

rloewy said:


> Got my '67 Alfa Romeo GT Jr. driving again.


I want this.


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

VadGTI said:


> I want this.


Thanks for the compliment. It is a lovely car for sure. Have not driven it enough - but now that I started working on it again, I am enjoying it more as I sort it out. It is hard to believe such a slow car can be so much fun.


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

Need to get some new pictures of the changes I've made


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Sold the V Wagon.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

ENV² said:


> RS5


That blue sure is pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Shakedown testing tonight.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

kiznarsh said:


> That blue sure is pretty. Congrats!


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

I have never posted in here. So here is my rabbit. Turbo ABA swap, almost all the suspension goodies, blah blah blah.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Lets fill this page with Rabbits then! I've been driving mine a lot more lately, I got the itch to finish it up. 










No ABA here, I went AAZ.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

monoaural said:


> I have never posted in here. So here is my rabbit. Turbo ABA swap, almost all the suspension goodies, blah blah blah.





Iroczgirl said:


> Lets fill this page with Rabbits then! I've been driving mine a lot more lately, I got the itch to finish it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


❤ both.


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

Not quite a rabbit, but still pretty good I think.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

KlokWerk said:


> Not quite a rabbit, but still pretty good I think.


Congrats, it IS very nice, love it!


----------



## daument (Nov 13, 2012)

KlokWerk said:


> Not quite a rabbit, but still pretty good I think.


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Currently undergoing paint correction, the installation of Xpel film on the front end, and ceramic coating on the rest of the vehicle.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Tastefully lowered and with the winter tires/wheels.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

How big are your summer wheels?


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

HI SPEED said:


> How big are your summer wheels?


Same size in a different style.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Bought a new thing.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

cseaman said:


> Bought a new thing.


As long as you actually use the roof rack - :thumbup:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> Currently undergoing paint correction, the installation of Xpel film on the front end, and ceramic coating on the rest of the vehicle.


I love these.


----------



## 3WheelGTi (Aug 30, 2001)

Since there are so many Rabbits...










My ‘82 also with an ABA, no snail. Lot of power though, nearing the limit of an economical all motor car.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

3WheelGTi said:


>


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Picked up an F30 before christmas and lowered it on my vacation days


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Rabbits are okay I guess. :laugh:


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

cseaman said:


> Bought a new thing.


No more Z06?


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> As long as you actually use the roof rack - :thumbup:


No, I bought the Rocky Mounts trays for fun.  :beer:



Juiced6 said:


> No more Z06?


Nope. I sold it due to an upcoming deployment that I was slated for, but the Army is sending me to a big city instead. I miss that car every day - 24k miles in 12 months with nothing but oil changes, at 550whp on 91 octane. It kinda worked out though, going from two cars (was DDing a 2017 Passat) to this is a little easier to deal with anyway, especially where I'm going now. I will have another C6Z again, someday. :beer:


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Sepp said:


> Shakedown testing tonight.




So cool.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

I love snow, but am disappointed by the Gen V haldex. It disengages too early and at the wrong times. Hopefully a haldex tune fixes that. I'd gladly take a substantial mpg drop for better haldex engagement.


----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## BecauseMotor (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

GRNWNV said:


>


Abarth cabrio :thumbup:


----------



## OneGoodMorrill (Jul 27, 2016)

Got rid of the 2016 Civic LX which had it's lease up and picked up a 2018 CRV EX. 

crv by OneGoodMorrill, on Flickr


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

No way to embed ig posts here? 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BtBZbIHhUcm/


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

I may have a thing for white with red and black accents.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

My little apex eater


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

rq1trackaddict said:


> My little apex eater


Need moar pictures.


----------



## cmm7v3 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

DSC_0027 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Officially at the 2 year ownership mark with this one.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

t_white said:


> Officially at the 2 year ownership mark with this one.


Clean.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

t_white said:


> Officially at the 2 year ownership mark with this one.


Such nice lines on this gen of 911. Still in the lead as far as what gen of 911 I'd go for if I _needed_ to buy one right now.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> Need moar pictures.


Track rat out of storage, fresh fluids in and first start up in awhile. Next couple of weeks I'm gonna take the tint off and black powder coat the roll cage.

Have new slicks on the way. Also have a rear diffuser to put on too and ready to roll.


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

A fine mix VR6boi65, and a beautiful W124CE.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Where did the rev limiter go


----------



## Meroving1an (Mar 19, 2007)

My #YOLO machine:


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

Meroving1an said:


> My #YOLO machine:



Sweet!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Meroving1an said:


> My #YOLO machine:


Doing it very, very right.


----------



## 997 (Nov 3, 2016)

Meroving1an said:


> My #YOLO machine:


I have a serious disdain towards anthracite wheels but they look fantastic against SBM.

Beautiful car, sir.


----------



## Meroving1an (Mar 19, 2007)

KlokWerk said:


> Sweet!


Thank you! 



Cabin Pics said:


> Doing it very, very right.


Thank you :thumbup:



997 said:


> I have a serious disdain towards anthracite wheels but they look fantastic against SBM.
> 
> Beautiful car, sir.


That's interesting; I'm the opposite. During the search I was adamant the wheels had to be satin platinum. 

Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Meroving1an said:


> My #YOLO machine:


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Picked up a beauty of an XJ and am still loving it. It's my sons car but he doent have his full license yet. 

One 2001 owner, rarely in snow. Now has 86k on the clock.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

pdqgp said:


> Picked up a beauty of an XJ and am still loving it. It's my sons car but he doent have his full license yet.
> 
> One 2001 owner, rarely in snow. Now has 86k on the clock.
> 
> ...


Looks like an awesome pickup, and will make a great first car for your son! :beer:


----------



## Zaluss (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

pdqgp said:


> Picked up a beauty of an XJ and am still loving it. It's my sons car but he doent have his full license yet.
> 
> One 2001 owner, rarely in snow. Now has 86k on the clock.
> 
> ...


What does something like that go for? Really nice.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

DeathKing said:


> What does something like that go for? Really nice.


Online auctions have them going for crazy money. I paid under $5k from the original owner who is a 56yr old snow bird. She kept it to use for her elderly mother as the wheel chair she used fit right in the back vs in her new RDX. I waffle about flipping it.


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


>


I have a similar photo. :beer:


----------



## g34343greg (Jan 9, 2014)

pdqgp said:


> Online auctions have them going for crazy money. I paid under $5k from the original owner who is a 56yr old snow bird. She kept it to use for her elderly mother as the wheel chair she used fit right in the back vs in her new RDX. I waffle about flipping it.


what?! that's a crazy good deal!
i imagine that would go for almost $10k around here.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Working on some garage Spring cleaning over the weekend. 










Looking forward to getting these two back out on the road.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

went to the now golf course Bridgehampton race circuit. At least they left the bridge where it use to be.


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meroving1an (Mar 19, 2007)

Zaluss said:


> https://i.imgur.com/0hfBuxgh.jpg
> 
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/rQdTF2eh.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Proper!


----------



## Meroving1an (Mar 19, 2007)

rloewy said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7864/46415298025_2653254660_o.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> :beer:


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Sitting here enjoying the bomb cyclone with a beer in my hand and figured I’d finally participate. 

1997 M3/4/5










2019 C43 AMG











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Dirty Hatch said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice - love Ronals on an MK2. :thumbup:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

LaFerrari said:


> 2019 C43 AMG


dem seats.


----------



## 997 (Nov 3, 2016)

LaFerrari said:


>


God damn that's a nice interior.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

My favorite wheels on the C43.

:heart:



LaFerrari said:


> Sitting here enjoying the bomb cyclone with a beer in my hand and figured I’d finally participate.
> 
> 2019 C43 AMG
> 
> ...


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Nice day for a photo

:thumbup:


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Zaluss said:


>


This is awesome!!

My car is so dirty


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Today when I took her out.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Been a while. Figured an update was necessary.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Had another local audi meet up today











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Just did a 2,200 mile roundtrip road trip last week for the Amelia Island Concours. Keep in mind, I put about 2,000 miles on it per year (it's an '08 that just turned 25k). 

Needless to say, it broke me of my OCD, and I fell in love with how much of an excellent GT car it is (I live on Long Island, where there's more stop signs than people), especially after supercharging it. 



BUGGZ


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Kickin' it at Sebring over the weekend.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Raek said:


> Just did a 2,200 mile roundtrip road trip last week for the Amelia Island Concours. Keep in mind, I put about 2,000 miles on it per year (it's an '08 that just turned 25k).
> 
> Needless to say, it broke me of my OCD, and I fell in love with how much of an excellent GT car it is (I live on Long Island, where there's more stop signs than people), especially after supercharging it.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:
Curious as to your mpg on a supercharged monster on such a road trip?

....I know, an old-man/boring inquiry :laugh:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

JMURiz said:


> :thumbup:
> Curious as to your mpg on a supercharged monster on such a road trip?
> 
> ....I know, an old-man/boring inquiry :laugh:


Not boring at all! I was averaging between 19-22 mpg on the interstate with speeds of 80-90mph most of the time. That was with a co-pilot and tons of photo/video gear and my road trip tool box. Air ride came in super handy as I was able to keep the ride height level with all that extra weight...which I feel may have helped with the MPG a little (if it was on standard suspension, I'd have definitely been dragging ass a little).

***When I do drive it during the warmer seasons, my MPG is horrible. Chalk that up to traffic and more spirited driving, I'm probably getting somewhere around 12 on average, haha.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

*#1 of 12*

I figure I'll get in on this after a few years of being on here. I also figure I'll start with the first of the dozen cars I have kept through the years.

2001 Acura CL Type S. I bought this car brand new in 2001 and 4 transmissions later, 216k miles, a lot of general good upkeep, and replacing the various broken part, it still drives like a champion. Had the power tested and she still has approximately 90+% of the engine HP. The trans were obviously the weak link. Hate away. I know some may not like the big chrome wheels, but I bought these a year after I purchased the car. Plus they were literally Chris Foose design "Type S" wheels.  #thingsyoudoinyour20s. At this point of almost 20 year later, I'm keeping them just for period nostalgia and honestly they don't do too bad in the corners. I typically daily this one, but I'll swap it out every few months with one of the others.


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

think i would have gave up after the second transmission 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> think i would have gave up after the second transmission



The first 3 were covered under warranty and Acura only charged me cost on the 4th. There was a known overheating issue that would cause the trans to stop shifting after a certain temp. The engine is amazing though.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

The hood is back on don't worry. This was the first drive after an engine out reseal/clutch job :thumbup:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

*#2 of 12*

This is my rabbit pickup GTI build that I'm doing. My dad's friend knew I liked VW's and gave me his rabbit pickup diesel back in 1990. Unfortunately a kid in a ratty camaro with no insurance rear ended me and tacoed the bed. My insurance gave me like $1000 and totaled it. I really liked that truck so in 1994 I went out and bought its replacement. Still building as we bought a new house and house projects became more important, but I'm back to working on it so hopefully done soon! (the wheels are just for rollers) Build thread is here if interested. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7128142


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Sport hood added to the '19 Ram as it should have been from new


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Obnoxious loud pickup truck: check
Quiet senior citizen convertible: check


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Claff said:


> Sport hood added to the '19 Ram as it should have been from new


That's really nice looking! I like the styling of the new Ram trucks. What does "parsimonious" on the door refer to?


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

Claff said:


> Sport hood added to the '19 Ram as it should have been from new
> 
> 
> > Nice looking truck with the sport hood!


----------



## Meroving1an (Mar 19, 2007)

Claff said:


> Sport hood added to the '19 Ram as it should have been from new
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/aY7x7N0.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Mmm yes this looks great.


----------



## 997 (Nov 3, 2016)

My Beatle:


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

^ awesome, awesome photo.


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

graphics arn't done yet, but soon:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

997 said:


> My Beatle:


which one? Paul, John, George or Ringo?


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

6cylVWguy said:


> That's really nice looking! I like the styling of the new Ram trucks. What does "parsimonious" on the door refer to?


Parsimonious Racing is the name of our little autocross operation. Parsimonious is a big word that means "unwilling to spend money or use resources; stingy or frugal." My dad raced under that banner in the '70s.


----------



## Meroving1an (Mar 19, 2007)

rloewy said:


> https://live.staticflickr.com/7921/46832926604_5a98bcda5b_o.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> I like this.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

rloewy said:


>


oh my god! Moar please!


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Claff said:


> Parsimonious Racing is the name of our little autocross operation. Parsimonious is a big word that means "unwilling to spend money or use resources; stingy or frugal." My dad raced under that banner in the '70s.


:thumbup: Thanks for the info!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

rloewy said:


> alfa gtv jpg





Meroving1an said:


> I like this.





0dd_j0b said:


> oh my god! Moar please!


:thumbup: post moar pix.


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

^^^^
This is so cool!
Congrats.


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Dr.AK said:


> Obnoxious loud pickup truck: check
> Quiet senior citizen convertible: check


Please tell me the E36 Touring is hiding in the garage and hasn't been replaced by a Sebring .

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

VadGTI said:


> Please tell me the E36 Touring is hiding in the garage and hasn't been replaced by a Sebring .
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk



I'm afraid next month will mark 3 years since the Touring died and I parted it out. 

Yes, I am a massive idiot. :facepalm:



That said, buying a convertible wasn't the worst idea.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

I lowered my TT. It finally has a stance that is more fitting for its sporty looks.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## Ilikewaffles (Aug 15, 2018)

Dandbest said:


>


Is this a new color!!??

I always held myself back from buying a GTI because they were not offered in blue, and I got an Si instead because of the nice blue color.. (I only buy cars if they have a nice blue available).

This changes everything !


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

Ilikewaffles said:


> Is this a new color!!??
> 
> I always held myself back from buying a GTI because they were not offered in blue, and I got an Si instead because of the nice blue color.. (I only buy cars if they have a nice blue available).
> 
> This changes everything !


Yeah, cornflower blue. Available on the Rabbit edition only.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Waxed the cheap e46. 



















The ass looks much better without the huge badge. Took that off today as well.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Waxed the cheap e46.


Cleaned up really nice. Let me know when you're ready to sell


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh hey...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Raek said:


>


we demand moar pics!


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

From this...



to this one week later.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Just a foggy road on the way to a jobsite


----------



## lowlight (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice looking Ram, JOHNS92JETTA! :thumbup:

But Egads man, put some aluminum wheels on that thing?! Seems too nice a trim level to saddle with steelies?


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

lowlight said:


> Nice looking Ram, JOHNS92JETTA! :thumbup:
> 
> But Egads man, put some aluminum wheels on that thing?! Seems too nice a trim level to saddle with steelies?


Winter Steelies. 



^^^ Stock. 


Might get some Black Polished non bro wheels this summer.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> we demand moar pics!


ooooooooo k. :laugh:


----------



## alfafan (Nov 24, 2000)

Mine

















And the W124


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

So many blue cars on this page! :thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

VadGTI said:


> So many blue cars on this page! :thumbup:


Wait...I feel like that's someone's user name, haha


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Daily
Untitled by Chris West, on Flickr
Sort of daily
DSC_0025 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

:heart:



IIsides said:


> Oh hey...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Blue was mentioned so...

here's some Blue Ray Metallic.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Most knowledgeable Porsche people would never guess, but I put new wheels and tires on my car. I debated on aftermarket vs factory, but went factory as I love a 5 spoke design on 5 bolt hubs and the BBS/Porsche wheels are high quality and apparently don't bend easily. I know my car is the most boring 987.2 out there, black on black, with Cayman SII wheels and clear corner markers but I love the look of it. Besides, you don't exactly see yourself coming and going in a car where world wide only a few thousand exist.

Tire wise I went with Continental Extreme Contact Sports, I was tempted by the PS4S but for an additional $600 bucks it just didn't seem worth it. I don't have a ton of experience on max performance summer rubber (my only other car I've owned with summer only tires was my 93 MR2 Turbo on period Firestone tires) but I'm super happy with these. Ride quality is improved over the old original 17" Conti Sport Contact 3's, turn in is phenomenal and noise is very reasonable.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

KrisA said:


> Most knowledgeable Porsche people would never guess, but I put new wheels and tires on my car. I debated on aftermarket vs factory, but went factory as I love a 5 spoke design on 5 bolt hubs and the BBS/Porsche wheels are high quality and apparently don't bend easily. I know my car is the most boring 987.2 out there, black on black, with Cayman SII wheels and clear corner markers but I love the look of it. Besides, you don't exactly see yourself coming and going in a car where world wide only a few thousand exist.


Wait, what were your original wheels?

I'll be selling those same wheels next year but their condition is maybe 6/10. Curious how much interest there'll be for them.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

kiznarsh said:


> Wait, what were your original wheels?
> 
> I'll be selling those same wheels next year but their condition is maybe 6/10. Curious how much interest there'll be for them.


My car had the stock 17" Cayman II wheels. I liked the style of them, but they were too small in width and diameter to look good on the car. I'm hoping to sell them for about $600CAD. I think they would look amazing on a 986 or a 944, would also be a great winter wheel on a 987.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

westopher said:


> Daily
> Untitled by Chris West, on Flickr
> Sort of daily
> DSC_0025 by Chris West, on Flickr


Tasteful wheel choice on the E46 and the best color on the E36 M3...nice pair of vehicles :beer:


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

IIsides said:


>


Those look great on the MkIV! That boxy Jetta shape pairs well with so many wheel designs.


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)




----------



## topdawg_mc4 (Sep 5, 2006)

73 Subie Swap by Matthew Causey, on Flickr


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

cockerpunk said:


>


Wow, that's some serious ground effects! :thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

IIsides said:


> Oh hey...


:heart: this is so good. Nice work!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

cockerpunk said:


>


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Finally autoX season again...


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Finally got to do some hand washing for the first time this year. 



















Older shot of the two problem children after breaking them out of hibernation.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

The new baby (and 2 of my other cars visible in the pic :laugh: )


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Raek, is that E90 Yas Marina?

Current stable is quite different than the last time I posted in here.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

*SSD....but this time showing off a little Midnight Black Metallic in the sunlight peeping through the garage window*















VadGTI said:


> So many blue cars on this page! :thumbup:


:thumbup: 


*The Jeep enjoying some sunshine*


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

IdontOwnAVW said:


>


Nice


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent while on the run


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

2ohgti said:


> Nice


31 is the new 19. 

:laugh:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> 31 is the new 19.
> 
> :laugh:




Getting older doesn’t mean you can’t have fun


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

2ohgti said:


> Getting older doesn’t mean you can’t have fun


I had a few mk1s by 17, and then had an 04 GTO at 19...doing stuff broke 19 year old couldn't afford. lol. Bought the car and ordered a Holden front end for it before I even had it registered. "whoops"


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> I had a few mk1s by 17, and then had an 04 GTO at 19...doing stuff broke 19 year old couldn't afford. lol. Bought the car and ordered a Holden front end for it before I even had it registered. "whoops"


Damn buying a front end before registered 

Same here with that stuff though, just different cars. My problems were Triumph Spitfires.


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

the american flag one actually isn't mine, but the other three are.

my three:


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

I added a 2019 Audi S3 to my garage! My first Audi. :heart:


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Seemed appropriate


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Potato Potato


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

Got my car back from the body. Shop. New bumper on someone else’s dime 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRTHJTA (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll play... I've had this one a little over a year at this point.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

DRTHJTA said:


> I'll play... I've had this one a little over a year at this point.


^^ Perfection. Close up the thread.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

It's no yellow RS4 but it's my wife's ride cleaned up and ready to roll for the week. Cramped pics because the rain started last night when I took these so the door was shut and my car was way over the line


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

DRTHJTA said:


> I'll play... I've had this one a little over a year at this point.


I like these more and more as time goes on


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Debating either to keep or sell it. Love the car but the lack of power has always been an issue. Debating on dumping it or doing an engine swap next year.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

acsean792 said:


> Got my car back from the body. Shop. New bumper on someone else’s dime


saw this on Audizine :thumbup:

Looking good.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

And a throwback pic of my old 16v I found while putting together a slide show.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

the S4 is still relegated to outdoor parking. quick wash tonight, but it def needs a good buff.


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> the S4 is still relegated to outdoor parking. quick wash tonight, but it def needs a good buff.


Beautiful. I used to have a 2015 S4 in sepang blue. I miss that thing every day. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## toadham (May 17, 2013)




----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Picked this up a week ago. Kind of a unicorn as far as Cherokee's go. It's a Latitude with Active Drive II and the V6. Matched the front windows to the factory rear tint, swapped out the OE wheels for a set of new take off Compass wheels and Yokohama Geolander A/T's and installed a set of proper 1" hub centric wheel adapters. Next up is a modest 1.5" Hazard Sky lift. That'll be pretty much it.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Latest additions.

2 x '93 Corrado SLCs, both west coast cars out of WA.

Silver one - Came with garbage wheels, suspension and exhaust, all rectified. Plan is to run 16" Corrado Speedline wheels which will be manufactured by Speedline in the next few months as a special batch. Pretty nice car, for now I'll just drive it as is, until...

Black one - bought with no drivetrain as the R&D platform for an eventual 3.6 VR6 swap into the silver one. The swap will start in the next month I think. The plan is to beat the hell out of it to work out the bugs before transferring the 3.6 swap into the silver one. That way I can avoid have an extended downtime unable to drive the silver car. All work being done by Tim (with me apprenticing  at Tomas Sport Tuning in Berkely CA.


----------



## nc_detail_garage (Dec 26, 2017)

semi-stock b9 s4

s43 by Larry Bishop, on Flickr


plus BBS
IMG_0167 by Larry Bishop, on Flickr

plus BC Forged
side by Larry Bishop, on Flickr


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

New daily replacement. To be replaced soon by another new daily replacement. 

:shrug:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMoceri (Apr 28, 2014)

2019 GTI Rabbit. Finally a car worth posting.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

Got the 69' Javelin for cruising around on nice days. Always get the "what is that, a mustang?" questions when I take her out :laugh:
















The Mk1 that never runs properly but looks cool. Thats whats really important, right?








And the Tacoma for when the weather sucks, or an adventure in the bush is required


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Love that mk1, and that photo spot at UBC.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

Got it 3 weeks ago. Still getting use to it.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

VanKid said:


> Got the 69' Javelin for cruising around on nice days. Always get the "what is that, a mustang?" questions when I take her out :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DIR


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

Here's my '61 Impala, photo taken a few years ago.









I've also got a 1980 C10 that I've been working on for a year or so. Both are on my channel.


http://davionhill.blogspot.com/2018/10/transmission-swap-for-c10-th350-to.html


----------



## MadHatters423 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Update From 11/15/18*

Last time I posted my car here, it was bone stock. here is is, now sitting where I want it:








[/url]RHZR6114[1] by Benjamin Battles, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

*Old Blue is looking sharp for being 18+ years old*

*Snapped up a few pics of Old Blue as I came back from getting some afternoon coffee*


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Lot of a nice cars on this page. :thumbup:



pdqgp said:


> *Snapped up a few pics of Old Blue as I came back from getting some afternoon coffee*


Love the headlights!

Here's my little Ranger.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

RocknRolla said:


> Lot of a nice cars on this page. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I love Rangers!


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

cseaman said:


>


I love the quattro script.


----------



## AVCon (Jun 28, 2014)

After years of driving boring cars I finally have something that makes me smile. 2019 base Gti 6 speed in the colour I wanted with the wheeled I wanted. I test drove a Rabbit edition but this car just appealed to be more.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Jasonloaf said:


> Nice! I love Rangers!


Thanks!


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

The Family Cruiser, all decked out in Vacation Mode.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

First legitimate pic of the LFX-8:


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Good night pic of mine









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## G_RockNYTN (Nov 5, 2006)

*My new GT350*

9500DBC6-E5F5-40AB-A776-D6D796862AAE by Grant Walker, on Flickr

This replaces my 2015 M3 and I am VERY impressed. Still going through break in mileage but the car seems better in nearly every way!


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

G_RockNYTN said:


> ic: of mustang
> 
> This replaces my 2015 M3 and I am VERY impressed. Still going through break in mileage but the car seems better in nearly every way!


Really? Even the interior and build quality and ride quality? Not a skeptic but genuinely curious...


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

Gratuitous Wrangler whoring. I love this thing.



















Untitled by Zerin Dube, on Flickr

Untitled by Zerin Dube, on Flickr


----------



## G_RockNYTN (Nov 5, 2006)

evosky said:


> Really? Even the interior and build quality and ride quality? Not a skeptic but genuinely curious...


I had the static suspension in the M3 and the standard MagneRide in the GT350 is amazing. Completely recalibrated for 2019 to react more quickly. So it is both more comfortable as well as better handling. Interior quality seems to be very good so far. Also, if you know about the 2015 F80 M3, the tech is older than 2016+. The GT350 takes care of that with both CarPlay and Android Auto. Also new for 2019 is the B&O sound system which blows the HK away. I chose the comfort seats which include both heating and cooling. BMW didn’t offer cooling in the 2015-2018 M3. Overall build quality seems good but I’m only at 300 miles. Only 1 panel gap isn’t perfect. 

Overall, the GT350 is a better overall package from a driver’s standpoint. Everything just works together better. Clutch, shifter, steering, throttle response, etc. I will likely post more as I spend more time in the car.


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

Love them Red leather seats. :thumbup:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

My new trucky truck. Gets lowered tomorrow. Volks and Stoptechs next month.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Uber Wagon said:


> Love them Red leather seats. :thumbup:


How are you liking the S3 so far? I keep debating whether to keep mine or get something else at the end of my lease in a few months. I do love the car, though.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> My new trucky truck. Gets lowered tomorrow. Volks and Stoptechs next month.


Please do me a solid and entertain me by telling me you're doing Stoptechs up front while the 2005 Tacoma drums are out back.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

cseaman said:


> Please do me a solid and entertain me by telling me you're doing Stoptechs up front while the 2005 Tacoma drums are out back.


There are kits to upgrade the rears to the same 6-pot 340mm setup as the front, but the issue is that when you swap from the drum to the 4Runner rear disc setup, the parking brake surface is cut in about half, so it's not nearly as good of a parking brake with a disc swap.



> Note: This kit includes parking brake option. However the OEM drum parking brake is superior to the the rear disc conversion parking brake for 2 reasons. 1) the oem parking brake shoes are larger & have approximately 50% more friction surface. Also the OEM drum diameter is larger in diameter as compared to the drum inside the rotor. Approx 8 hour installation


https://sosperformance.com/products...-with-parking-brake-slash-tr-dot-ps2-dot-ta16

TL;DR: Yeah probably staying drum in the back


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> There are kits to upgrade the rears to the same 6-pot 340mm setup as the front, but the issue is that when you swap from the drum to the 4Runner rear disc setup, the parking brake surface is cut in about half, so it's not nearly as good of a parking brake with a disc swap.
> 
> https://sosperformance.com/products...-with-parking-brake-slash-tr-dot-ps2-dot-ta16
> 
> TL;DR: Yeah probably staying drum in the back


:laugh:

Those trucks are a joke.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

cseaman said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Those trucks are a joke.


Not really, no.


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

Before and after lowering springs. Sucky pictures I know.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

TooFitToQuit said:


> My new trucky truck. Gets lowered tomorrow. Volks and Stoptechs next month.


You building a modern day Xrunner?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Dirty Hatch said:


> You building a modern day Xrunner?


More or less, yeah


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

TooFitToQuit said:


> More or less, yeah


Cool! I always liked those trucks, almost bought one a couple of times. Looking forward to seeing the end result of your truck.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

chris89topher said:


> Before and after lowering springs.


Looks good! Miss my old CC.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

cseaman said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Those trucks are a joke.


Really letting life's frustrations out on here lately, eh? 

"Oo-ooo, child thing's are gonna get eaaaasier." Hang in there. /posterofkittens


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Not really, no.


I had a 2017 DCSB TRD Sport for 6k miles that I stupidly got out of a 4.7L 4Runner for. They are absolute trash. They do not do a single truck thing well. But no sarcasm, I literally can't wait to see updated pics of a meme-mobile with a Stoptech/2005 Tacoma drum combo.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

cseaman said:


> I had a 2017 DCSB TRD Sport for 6k miles that I stupidly got out of a 4.7L 4Runner for. They are absolute trash. They do not do a single truck thing well. But no sarcasm, I literally can't wait to see updated pics of a meme-mobile with a Stoptech/2005 Tacoma drum combo.





Accidental L8 apex said:


> Really letting life's frustrations out on here lately, eh?
> 
> "Oo-ooo, child thing's are gonna get eaaaasier." Hang in there. /posterofkittens


Love that everyone is doubling down on being an azzhole lately.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

*Pic time since I actually used a decent camera vs just my phone.*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

pdqgp said:


> *Pic time since I actually used a decent camera vs just my phone.*


Looking good. That’s a lot of car for the money.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

pdqgp said:


> *Pic time since I actually used a decent camera vs just my phone.*


I think you missed a spot.


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

I like to hit cones in my cars.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I think you missed a spot.


Haha! Thx. It's kinda *my thing *


----------



## aleksl (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)

'16 Passat Rline


----------



## M and Ms (Jul 11, 2019)

The oldest girl in the fleet.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Those seats!  

I'm gonna reapply Leatherique this summer but yours look brand new.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Dec 19, 2015)

WOW that interior is mint!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

maximusbibicus said:


> WOW that interior is mint!


This x11


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Car is for sale


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

MisterTroy said:


> Car is for sale


Do tell, why?


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Love the wheel selection ^^


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Cabin Pics said:


> Do tell, why?


Mainly just miss having a manual. I don't find DSG that engaging or enjoyable (first time driving dsg was the first day I picked the car up). It is most likely quick enough to where I'll get booted from my local drag strip. 

This seems like it would be infinitely more fun to own than a dsg car with the same setup: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bh5horjnsRm/ Maybe I'll just do a manual swap down the road if I keep it. 

Anyone seen this yet? 

[video]https://www.facebook.com/andrescya12/videos/2304786569608910/[/video]



Quinn1.8t said:


> Love the wheel selection ^^


thanks :beer:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

MisterTroy said:


> Car is for sale


paging Schnell.... paging Schnell... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

MisterTroy said:


> *Mainly just miss having a manual*. I don't find DSG that engaging or enjoyable (first time driving dsg was the first day I picked the car up). It is most likely quick enough to where I'll get booted from my local drag strip.
> 
> This seems like it would be infinitely more fun to own than a dsg car with the same setup: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bh5horjnsRm/ Maybe I'll just do a manual swap down the road if I keep it.
> 
> ...


That's the main reason that after 25 years and 8 cars, I don't drive BMWs any more.

Two of my cars were Three Series (including an E90 M3 sedan) and the other six were Five Series (one E34, three E39s including an M5, and two F10s). The last F10 was an M5 with the dual-clutch transmission. All the rest (including the 2011 550i) were manuals. Once I got over the initial "oh wow" factor of the DCT, it was just a fast automatic. Even when sitting behind almost 600 HP, it just wasn't fun. A Miata replaced the M5 in the garage. Half the weight, a quarter of the power, manual transmission, and WAY more fun.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the photo SOS.


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stealthcheetah (Jan 2, 2010)

"cool jetta wagon"



















The sedan is a G60 Syncro....


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

stealthcheetah said:


> "cool jetta wagon"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of the wagon please!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## ilikerust (Jan 27, 2017)

Finally got this thing some decent wheels and tires...18x8 BBS CO mounted on Michelin Pilot Super Sport tires.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Since I dont give the roc enough love


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> Since I dont give the roc enough love


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Current garage lineup while waiting for the Z31 to be painted!


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

RVAE34 said:


> Current garage lineup while waiting for the Z31 to be painted!


Tell me more about this X5.....


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Wifeymobile. 03 X5 4.6is in estoril blue.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

RVAE34 said:


> Wifeymobile. 03 X5 4.6is in estoril blue.


Don't have the Volvo wagon anymore? You have so many build/restoration threads that it's hard to keep up :laugh:


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

stealthcheetah said:


> "cool jetta wagon"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are beautiful.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

JMURiz said:


> Don't have the Volvo wagon anymore? You have so many build/restoration threads that it's hard to keep up :laugh:


No, I sold the Volvo because it was the most expensive car to maintain/difficult to work on of any car I've ever owned. I do miss it though because it looked amazing and was a great car when 100%.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

RVAE34 said:


> No, I sold the Volvo because it was the most expensive car to maintain/difficult to work on of any car I've ever owned. I do miss it though because it looked amazing and was a great car when 100%.


Sounds like me with my S6 Avant :thumbup: 
Not sure what I'd replace it with when it finally does give up the ghost. Always had dreams of the Golf R wagon coming here, but that 100% is never going to happen.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr





Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> Since I dont give the roc enough love


Love them both


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Just picked up this M3/4/5 two weeks ago:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Congrats! They are such great cars man. I’m still in love with mine after 6 years.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Row1Rich said:


>


I really, really, really want a Corrado. Or a Scirocco II. I've driven both once (both with sunroof, though) and found that they definitely lack headroom for me to sit comfortable in. 

Maybe I should drive one without a sunroof and see if that fits...

Would make a pretty rad addition next to my 944, I think.


----------



## ColonelCorn (Apr 19, 2004)

Been about 15 months since I sold both my 8th gen Civic Si sedan and 2000 Camaro SS. I've always loved BMW's but have never owned one. An e46 M3 was always a bucket list car for me. I have a few friends with e9x's and tried to find a 335/6spd/sport package. After looking around I couldn't find one with the colors and options I wanted. On a whim, I decided to take an M235i for a test drive and I fell in love. I know plenty of people bash the Fxx generation BMW's but I absolutely love how the car looks and it's a super comfortable and liveable daily driver. It's also my first automatic car in 13 years. I was so sick of driving the f-body in Cambridge/Boston traffic. The ZF really is pretty incredible, but I do occasionally have regrets on not getting a manual. 










I grabbed a few things on facebook marketplace and I think I'm pretty much done with it at this point. The car is plenty quick already and I do mostly city driving. I don't see the need to add any more power at this point. I ended up installing

Dinan exhaust
Dinan springs w/ their bump stops
18x8.5 square VMR V703's
M-Performance front lip
Black kidney grills

I do have a box around here somewhere with some VRSF charge pipes I picked up as preventative maintenance that I still need to install.


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

The current fleet


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Dr.AK said:


> I really, really, really want a Corrado. Or a Scirocco II. I've driven both once (both with sunroof, though) and found that they definitely lack headroom for me to sit comfortable in.
> 
> Maybe I should drive one without a sunroof and see if that fits...
> 
> Would make a pretty rad addition next to my 944, I think.


How tall are you? I'm 6'4" and while I can't say it's very roomy around around my head, I don't find it uncomfortable or claustrophobic at all. I assume you had the height adjustable seat all the way down?


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

westopher said:


> Congrats! They are such great cars man. I’m still in love with mine after 6 years.


Thank you! It's so much fun, to the point where I'm looking at my current projects wondering what's truly worth keeping around. :beer:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


*truck starts chanting: “send me back. Send me back.”* 

:laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Row1Rich said:


> How tall are you? I'm 6'4" and while I can't say it's very roomy around around my head, I don't find it uncomfortable or claustrophobic at all. I assume you had the height adjustable seat all the way down?


Actually not as tall as you, about 6'1". It was a few years ago and now that you mention it I can't remember if the seat was adjusted properly in the Corrado. In the Scirocco it was, though, if I remember right. I had to tilt the seat quite far back so my head didn't constantly touch the headliner.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Dr.AK said:


> Actually not as tall as you, about 6'1". It was a few years ago and now that you mention it I can't remember if the seat was adjusted properly in the Corrado. In the Scirocco it was, though, if I remember right. I had to tilt the seat quite far back so my head didn't constantly touch the headliner.


Definitely sit in another Corrado with the seat adjusted all the way down. I wouldn't call it spacious, but as a toy car, it's more than manageable.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Row1Rich said:


> Definitely sit in another Corrado with the seat adjusted all the way down. I wouldn't call it spacious, but as a toy car, it's more than manageable.


It's probably worse in my memory than it is in reality. After all I fit in my 944 no problem and that thing is tiny.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Cars in sig: hoopty wagon AKA Whoopty (M-sport w/ 5 speed) and mind the dirty M's and cluttered garage :facepalm:
M2 is DCT, and M5 has Evolve headers w/ Eisenmann Race catback, KW v1 coils w/ Dinan rear sway bar.


----------



## VividRacing (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

The first ever pic of the fleet. (sans Quattro it's hiding)
3 of them belong to the Missus.


----------



## DY (Jan 3, 2004)

2019 Tundra TRD Sport, 2018 Accord Sport 6-speed manual









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

New rotors/pads and tires this week.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Looks good.:thumbup:

What brake pads did you choose?

I need to buy some soon.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Looks good.:thumbup:
> 
> What brake pads did you choose?
> 
> I need to buy some soon.


Thanks. :beer: 

Power Stop Z23 carbon fiber ceramic pads. Apparently they're all the rage with the Hellcat guys, so I decided to give them a try. They're suppose to be super low dust with great performance on the street. 

I've only driven about 200 miles since I've installed them, so it's still too early to tell, but I'm really happy with their performance and low dust. My wheels would've been caked by now with OEM pads.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

RocknRolla said:


> Thanks. :beer:
> 
> Power Stop Z23 carbon fiber ceramic pads. Apparently they're all the rage with the Hellcat guys, so I decided to give them a try. They're suppose to be super low dust with great performance on the street.
> 
> I've only driven about 200 miles since I've installed them, so it's still too early to tell, but I'm really happy with their performance and low dust. My wheels would've been caked by now with OEM pads.


Thanks:thumbup:

The brake dust from the OEM pads is really crazy. I've never owned a car that produces so much brake dust in such a short time. 

I might try the Powerstop Z23, EBC Green, or Red stuff pads


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

88 C4, 18 Ducati Monster 821 and 19 GLI sitting in the garage.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Thanks:thumbup:
> 
> The brake dust from the OEM pads is really crazy. I've never owned a car that produces so much brake dust in such a short time.
> 
> I might try the Powerstop Z23, EBC Green, or Red stuff pads


I was planning on returning the Z23’s and going with the EBC reds, since that’s what all the VW guys go with, but I kept seeing more and more people saying they’re overrated, especially at their price. I considered Hawk pads, but I recently installed those on my Ranger and although they bite well, they’re incredibly dusty and sometimes noisy. I was driving myself crazy going back and forth on which pads. RockAuto processed my refund on the Z23’s and told me just to keep them instead of returning them. So I said screw it, why not try them. I’m pretty pleased that I did. We’ll see how they hold up, but so far so good.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

2019 Mazda 3 GT - w/o premium package



















1400km in and really liking it


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

IdontOwnAVW said:


>


Back on the road?


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Back on the road?


Yeah, pretty much buttoned it up after work Friday the 19th before making a trip up to that car show, ~160mi 'shakedown' run lol


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Took the car (and the lady) to Fayetteville, Bentonville, and Eureka Springs this weekend. Absolutely phenomenal roads, and this car has firmly been slated as the best and most fun car I've ever owned.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Finally got the CJ up and running ready for the trails. It's been laughing at the '19 Cherokee it shares space with.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> Argh8


Man the Scirocco sure has evolved.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

What year is that CJ5? I am trying to get my buddy's '81 4spd 258ci ready for the trail two weeks from now.


Also here's an update on my Heep, added a stubby bumper, winch, and aux lights


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Man the Scirocco sure has evolved.


:laugh:


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Baltimoron said:


> What year is that CJ5?


It's a '74 with the stock 304. Just got done installing lockers.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Pulled my 944 S out of the garage tonight because I'll be driving it for the next few days, tucked the Chrysler away and loved how the 944 looked with it's pop ups open. Had to share. 

God, I love this car.:heart:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I went out to dinner for my birthday and came out to this wonderful present:



*clearly this picture is in my driveway, but you get the point


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Raek said:


> I went out to dinner for my birthday and came out to this wonderful present:
> *clearly this picture is in my driveway, but you get the point


Terrible. People suck. 

On the plus side, your license plate now makes sense.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Raek said:


> I went out to dinner for my birthday and came out to this wonderful present:


FUUUUUU! That really sucks...any chance it was parked somewhere with cameras around?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

kiznarsh said:


> FUUUUUU! That really sucks...any chance it was parked somewhere with cameras around?


AS my luck would have it, the CCTV across the street was not working. There were three separate witnesses that got two different variations of the plate, though. I'll have a bit more info by Friday...hopefully.





DG7Projects said:


> Terrible. People suck.
> 
> On the plus side, your license plate now makes sense.


I know, I know. I got it back when the guys over on the M3 forums weren't particularly friendly towards air suspension. I guess the car grew into the plate.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

cleaning up a bit.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Raek said:


> AS my luck would have it, the CCTV across the street was not working. There were three separate witnesses that got two different variations of the plate, though. I'll have a bit more info by Friday...hopefully.
> 
> I know, I know. I got it back when the guys over on the M3 forums weren't particularly friendly towards air suspension. I guess the car grew into the plate.


Dang .... sorry to see/hear about that   Hope it all gets sorted out quickly!


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Raek said:


> I went out to dinner for my birthday and came out to this wonderful present:
> 
> 
> 
> *clearly this picture is in my driveway, but you get the point


Oh Hell no!! Hope it gets sorted correctly. :thumbup:


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Raek said:


> I went out to dinner for my birthday and came out to this wonderful present:
> 
> *clearly this picture is in my driveway, but you get the point


I may not be as interested in the extent of mods as you've done to your car, but seeing this infuriates me. I can only imagine how you feel. That's freakin terrible. Did the offending party leave any contact info at least? I don't know what I'd do in your situation. I'd probably have to let it sit for a little while as I calmed down. 

I did actually have this happen to me once. I was in school for classes and parked my trusty and excellent condition VW Fox in one of the normal spots. I come out to drive back home and I see a huge dent in the driver's side door where someone clearly backed into the door. I wasn't beside myself because, well, it's a freakin fox. But I was pretty annoyed and there was no note or anything of the sort. Campus police were useless. Insurance covered it, but I was considered "at fault" since the other driver couldn't identified. I had basically negative money those days, so I didn't have much of a choice. And I sure as hell wasn't going to drive around in a car with a smashed door. 

Best of luck with the next steps. I am very thankful to have a complete beater at our house so I can take it anywhere I'm not comfortable taking the other cars.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

*YELLOW* :heart:


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

Forgot about this thread...it's been 4 years since I got my Allroad, so didn't have anything new to update until last month. Since Ice posted his Kurkuma Yellow Arteon, I figured I could also add a shot of my own '19 Arteon SEL Premium R-line in Kurkuma Yellow, for which I traded in the Allroad:


----------



## Scottyb 1.8T (Nov 15, 2005)

picked this '19 TRD Off Road up on Tuesday off the lot. its a no-option model aside from the infotainment they put in all of them and a dealer installed clearbra on the hood and door edges. fits our needs great and they gave us a pretty solid deal. wife's pretty happy about it 









really enjoy it for what it is, and plan to get it dirty as soon as possible over a very long ownership period.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Terrible picture, but fixed some issues on the car and took it to work the other day. :thumbup:


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

image upload host

2004 Audi RS6 :snowcool:


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

New pic in the golden hour:


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

Month #8 waiting on my wheels...


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

Here’s my other car.


----------



## FortheloveofV8's (Apr 4, 2017)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Terrible picture, but fixed some issues on the car and took it to work the other day. :thumbup:


OOOOOhh nice. Procharged? How do you like it? My car should finally be finished up next week. Been almost 2, very long months since pistons 1 and 2 turned to marbles. Getting a base tune for now but then Jeremy Formatto is coming up in September and it will be tuned by him. Thinking about coming to the Holden showdown at Cecil in September?


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Spike Ti said:


> Month #8 waiting on my wheels...


hey I love that blue!! Man, I just checked; Canada gets black, white and grey. The US gets those, plus blue, red and silver. The f*ck lol @ Honda Canada colour selection. We used to get red but...not anymore?


----------



## SJ_GTI (Aug 2, 2006)

Recently bought this 2001 Z3 (3.0i) as a weekend toy (to go along with my Golf R daily driver).




























It only have a bit over 24k miles when I bought it. Had some basic maintenance done (oil, oil filter, fuel filter), one small fix (crank sensor), and put new tires on (Continental ExtremeContact summer tires). Its a very fun car to drive, although the suspension is on the soft side (IMHO). I will need to replace the back window at some point. Even though the top is in great shop, the rubber surrounding the window is all breaking apart. Its the original window (~18 years old) so it was probably due to be replaced a while ago, but the previous owner didn't drive the car much. Other than that, though, everything is in remarkably good shape.

It was a bit of a shock getting back in to the Golf R for the first time after driving the Z3 around for a few days. I never realized how light/numb all the controls (clutch, shifter, steering, throttle) are in the Golf until of course I drove it back to back with an older car like this.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

FortheloveofV8's said:


> OOOOOhh nice. Procharged? How do you like it? My car should finally be finished up next week. Been almost 2, very long months since pistons 1 and 2 turned to marbles. Getting a base tune for now but then Jeremy Formatto is coming up in September and it will be tuned by him. Thinking about coming to the Holden showdown at Cecil in September?


I bought it Procharged, but I can't tell if it's running right or not. :laugh:

Need to do plugs and maybe get it re-tuned but I have a bunch of house stuff to do. 

When is it in September? I can't keep up with the events every group throws as of late lol :banghead:


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

worth_fixing said:


> hey I love that blue!! Man, I just checked; Canada gets black, white and grey. The US gets those, plus blue, red and silver. The f*ck lol @ Honda Canada colour selection. We used to get red but...not anymore?


Thanks, I’ve heard about your lack of colors, but at least y’all don’t have to deal with ADM smh.


----------



## dubsteez79 (Jul 17, 2014)

About half of the finished fleet.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't really post on here much anymore


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

SJ_GTI said:


> Recently bought this 2001 Z3 (3.0i) as a weekend toy (to go along with my Golf R daily driver).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sub 3000lbs, 225hp, convertible, and manual. Sounds like fun!


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

monster truck


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

Living up to my username


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Shakedown testing today, after running hot last week.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Traded in the S3 for an A6. Going to miss that little car.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Simultaneously capturing the subtlety of its design within the chaos of its environment.

#deepthoughts


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

I love this car. It just does everything well.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## M and Ms (Jul 11, 2019)

The youngest gal in the fleet.









.
.
.


----------



## M and Ms (Jul 11, 2019)

The middle child.


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

My ‘95 Range Rover. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

RunDub said:


> My ‘95 Range Rover.


Oh a soft dash SWB. Nice! I miss my '95 County LWB, but the SWB is better offroad.


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

RunDub said:


> My ‘95 Range Rover.


 Very Nice


Ophir pass heading to Silverton CO a few weeks ago.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

91 318is, M50 swap, pretty basic but still super fun to drive.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

2007 GTI
Purchased new Nov 2006 and owned ever since. 

Candy White Package 1
6MT
84k miles

APR Stage 2
APR Downpipe
Remus Catback w/APR 4” tips
OEM Votex kit
OEM R32 rear bumper (after rear ended and Votex rear no longer available)
VW Motorsport wheels
Michelin PS4S
Koni Yellows
VWR Springs
VW RNS-510 w/Bluetooth

I keep looking at MK7R’s, but this thing still runs and looks great for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Eye Candy White said:


> 2007 GTI
> Purchased new Nov 2006 and owned ever since.


Never liked MK5’s, but that thing is clean. :thumbup:


----------



## idriveastick (Apr 23, 2013)

delete


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Eye Candy White said:


> 2007 GTI
> Purchased new Nov 2006 and owned ever since.
> 
> Candy White Package 1
> ...


That's awesome. I ran into a guy at my local shop who had brought his MK4 2005 GLI in and was the original owner. So rare these days. :beer:


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Chris_V said:


> Oh a soft dash SWB. Nice! I miss my '95 County LWB, but the SWB is better offroad.


Yeah, I actually prefer the hard dash, but the price was right on this, so I settled. Ha! And yeah, I was strictly looking for a SWB one.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## Drexcvi (Aug 14, 2019)

How do I add pictures I’m new at this lol


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

got the wagon out since it's been sitting in the garage for a few weeks. I need to get off my ass and compile the records, shoot some pictures, and get it submitted to BaT. the S4 is the current daily.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

n0rdicalex. said:


> got the wagon out since it's been sitting in the garage for a few weeks. I need to get off my ass and compile the records, shoot some pictures, and get it submitted to BaT. the S4 is the current daily.


Specs on Avant again?


----------



## toneman (Apr 2, 1999)

rlfletch said:


> New pic in the golden hour:


Stunning. And holy crap I bought your tropic orange mk4 years back. (gone now)


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Smooremin said:


> Specs on Avant again?


going off the window sticker:

2008 2.0T quattro MT6
Ibis white
Black leather
Convenience package
S-Line Sport package
Titanium package
Bluetooth phone prep
Heated front seats
S-Line Exterior package

has around 107k/108k miles. timing belt, water pump, thermostat serviced at 75k miles. all 5 tires - including full size spare replaced Nov 2016. red R8 coilpacks, cooler spark plugs, and new HPFP cam follower replaced prior to APR stage 1 ECM flash at around 85k miles. full service records going back to when my dad ordered the car. and full Thule attachments can be included - crossbars, bike racks, kayak rack, Thule aero box. also have been doing Blackstone Labs analysis since my ownership at 72k miles. 

it's been a great car and I struggle with which one I really want to sell: the mk4 R32 or this. I have more of a personal attachment to this car, so that's making it more difficult, but I think the R32 will stay valuable for a while longer.


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

my new car:



















its a "drift" built NA6 with a welded diff, totally stripped. 

got some fun plans for it. 

my 4th NA6 ....


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Drexcvi said:


> How do I add pictures I’m new at this lol


1. Go to www.imgur.com 
2. Open a free account. 
3. Upload pictures to your account
4. Once uploaded click on the photo you want to post and it will bring up the links. 
5. Copy the BBCode link from the list
6. Open a reply and paste the link. 
7. ???
8. Profit


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

toneman said:


> Stunning. And holy crap I bought your tropic orange mk4 years back. (gone now)


That was a sweet car. I hope she was good to you.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

wooo, wheels for my commuter turd. 










i was tempted to put them on the R just for giggles, but figured id keep them for the Jetta and find something else for the R one of these days.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

jreed1337 said:


> wooo, wheels for my commuter turd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

I've been throwing parts at my JK to refresh it and stave off the want for a new JL (thanks Stack, Crispy, and Zerind )
New tires, flat fenders, stubby bumper, and winch have all went on in the last 6months. Here's a pic from a trip to PA on the 11th


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Great color and picture!


----------



## toneman (Apr 2, 1999)

rlfletch said:


> That was a sweet car. I hope she was good to you.


One of my all-time faves. Here's all I got now.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Here’s the ******* family hauler in MT


----------



## BonusParts (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

*Hello Yellow *


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

I think it over heard the wife and I talking about replacing it with a Jeep.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Washed it yesterday.

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Dirty Hatch said:


> I think it over heard the wife and I talking about replacing it with a Jeep.
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190829/21d8021d465cec76965a1c754dcb7374.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Because you like having vehicles towed to shops?


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Cabin Pics said:


> Washed it yesterday.


That's a good looking car.


----------



## toneman (Apr 2, 1999)

BonusParts said:


>


Always wanted to ride/drive in a vr6 cabrio. Gotta be fun.


----------



## Schrodinger's Rattle (Mar 29, 2018)

tehAndy said:


>


Nice 240 and Toyota! What's that Nissan(?) in the middle? I can't make out the badge, it looks like "DRUKNOADI" from here. Is it an import?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Waxed it for the Eurobuilt VT show last weekend. I can't believe I used to enjoy waxing my car.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

:heart::heart::heart:

I love me some Jazz blue MK4s


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

KrisA said:


> That's a good looking car.


:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Because you like having vehicles towed to shops?


Just odd timing that I was talking about replacing it and then the alternator goes out the next day. My poor attempt at being funny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Had it corrected and ceramic coated...cause it's the first car I've ever known I was hanging onto.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

Schrodinger's Rattle said:


> What's that Nissan(?) in the middle? I can't make out the badge, it looks like "DRUKNOADI" from here. Is it an import?


That's definitely what I'm going to call it now :laugh:


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

tehAndy said:


> That's definitely what I'm going to call it now :laugh:


Whoa, I thought they shut that down.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

cseaman said:


> Had it corrected and ceramic coated...cause it's the first car I've ever known I was hanging onto.


Your RS3 looks great! Are those Neuspeed RSe52 wheels?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

cseaman said:


> Had it corrected and ceramic coated...cause it's the first car I've ever known I was hanging onto.


This is a really really good looking car.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> :heart::heart::heart:
> 
> I love me some Jazz blue MK4s


Thanks 



cseaman said:


> Had it corrected and ceramic coated...cause it's the first car I've ever known I was hanging onto.


Looks awesome brother. :thumbup:


----------



## BonusParts (Aug 1, 2009)

toneman said:


> Always wanted to ride/drive in a vr6 cabrio. Gotta be fun.


It was a blast when it was a NA VR6. Now its kinda scary with the Precision hanging off the back! 

I'm so happy that i followed thru even after almost ten years and put one together. Gonna look sick next to my red Z06


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> Your RS3 looks great! Are those Neuspeed RSe52 wheels?


Thanks! Yes.

18x9 et 40
265/35 square



Cabin Pics said:


> This is a really really good looking car.


:beer: :beer: 



UncleJB said:


> Looks awesome brother. :thumbup:


Thanks dude. JB looks great. I'm on the north shore of Oahu right now and saw a miiiint, bone stock BMP 20th at a surf access spot the other day.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

It’s leaky, smelly, slow, paint is trashed, but I’m enjoying playing around with it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phatrs (Aug 30, 2019)

2019 Golf R, Dynaudio, DSG & leather (both standard in Australia).


Ben
Current: ‘19 Golf R & ‘15 Polo GTI


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Getting her all cleaned up and ready for a potential new owner :beer:

#yesfakeLMs. Still have the stock wheels, but the first owner didn't treat them as well as I'd like.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

*03 SVT Focus*

Terrible picture....


----------



## lowlight (Nov 8, 2005)

cseaman said:


> Had it corrected and ceramic coated...cause it's the first car I've ever known I was hanging onto.


Oh man, so hot! :thumbup:

Drooling about a RS3 to be my "fun winter car" in the future... APR Stage 2 pkg sounds so good too! And curious about coming Stage 3 turbo upgrade...

Love that you didn't get black ops trim. I much prefer the white surround on the grill & air intakes in front, better looking & throwback to 80's Audi heritage, IMO.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

It has been a fabulously long weekend=3 consecutive days of driving the ///M3
What an amazing car. 

]


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

:heart:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

My current work computer desktop image, I like it, just wish I had a better camera (iPhone SE).


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

KrisA said:


> My current work computer desktop image, I like it, just wish I had a better camera (iPhone SE).


PM me the original file and I'll touch it up for ya.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

My new toy. AWE Stage 2 car.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## mitanokaseifu (Mar 9, 2015)

R   

ZJ


----------



## Thomasd38 (Sep 4, 2019)

former3g said:


> I just lurk here but figured I would participate.
> 
> The daily beater and the garage queen rachat de credit travaux.
> 
> ...


Cool ! So you're here but we do not see you. A great magician.


----------



## Boober_V2.0 (Jul 2, 2016)

crappy phone pic aside, I just picked up a "used" 2019 CX-3 Touring AWD (pretty big departure for me) and I'm really digging it. My only gripe is the lack of above average power, but for my DD and travel needs, it fits the bill. Really trying not to look at lowered CX-3's on better wheels/meaty tires.


----------



## phatrs (Aug 30, 2019)

Congrats on the purchase. I’m struggling to understand the logic of buying a car that is taller so you have better visibility then lowering it. Why not just buy a Mazda 3? Not having a go, just curious.


Ben
Current: ‘18 Golf GTI Original
Past: ‘05 RS 225 Cup


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Seitan said:


> It’s leaky, smelly, slow, paint is trashed, but I’m enjoying playing around with it.


Whoa! Been a minute since I've seen one of these. :thumbup:


----------



## Boober_V2.0 (Jul 2, 2016)

phatrs said:


> Congrats on the purchase. I’m struggling to understand the logic of buying a car that is taller so you have better visibility then lowering it. Why not just buy a Mazda 3? Not having a go, just curious.
> 
> 
> Ben
> ...


I honestly have little real interest in lowering it (it's just going to be a work vehicle for me), though I'm not sure 30mm would go that far toward ruining it's capabilities. The CX-3 is more in line with a Mini Clubman than an HR-V or Renegade. So, no it didn't buy it for a taller view, drivers' vision is still quite low compared to most vehicles on the road. 

As far as purchase criteria, I personally had a number of specific needs, I just got rid of a terribly unreliable MK6 GTI, was looking for a small-ish hatch that was 1)newer with a warranty, 2)under $20k, 3)record of reliability (especially the drivetrain), 4) Good build quality with an attractive cockpit, 5) "fun to drive" 6) good highway mileage 7)AWD available. Now there may be a bunch of vehicles that might meet that criteria, but after quite a bit of test drives and research, the CX-3 was the best fit for that. As far as the Mazda 3, they only just started having AWD available in 2019, the prices are still pretty high even used (above my price limit), and even though its got over 30hp more, the 3 weighs nearly 300 pounds more. 

YMMV and all that, I'm glad we have the options out there, cheers.

lowered CX-3 for reference:


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Whoa! Been a minute since I've seen one of these. :thumbup:


im in the process of bringing back it’s sibling for parts


----------



## phatrs (Aug 30, 2019)

Boober_V2.0 said:


> I honestly have little real interest in lowering it (it's just going to be a work vehicle for me), though I'm not sure 30mm would go that far toward ruining it's capabilities. The CX-3 is more in line with a Mini Clubman than an HR-V or Renegade. So, no it didn't buy it for a taller view, drivers' vision is still quite low compared to most vehicles on the road.
> 
> As far as purchase criteria, I personally had a number of specific needs, I just got rid of a terribly unreliable MK6 GTI, was looking for a small-ish hatch that was 1)newer with a warranty, 2)under $20k, 3)record of reliability (especially the drivetrain), 4) Good build quality with an attractive cockpit, 5) "fun to drive" 6) good highway mileage 7)AWD available. Now there may be a bunch of vehicles that might meet that criteria, but after quite a bit of test drives and research, the CX-3 was the best fit for that. As far as the Mazda 3, they only just started having AWD available in 2019, the prices are still pretty high even used (above my price limit), and even though its got over 30hp more, the 3 weighs nearly 300 pounds more.
> 
> ...


Everyone had different boxes to tick.  

I was surprised to learn that it has AWD. I actually doubt there’s anything else out there that meets all those criteria. Sounds like it will be a lot of fun to own.


Ben
Current: ‘18 Golf GTI Original
Past: ‘05 RS 225 Cup


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Spent a bunch of time on the RF today. Hoping to show some love to the R next weekend.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

My Cadillac with my new purchase.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Bought some new wheels for the daily:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Karl_1340 said:


> My Cadillac with my new purchase.


Nice Cabby!!! Details?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Cabby love 










Instagram pic of the Yamaha and some old stuff


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


Teh secks 

Although I'd prefer seeing an RS6 Avant....


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

So I bought a beater truck. The Mazda Ranger!


----------



## Boober_V2.0 (Jul 2, 2016)

Was a good year for the Scarlet Harlot, time to get her in the air and start on fall/winter projects.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

DSC00688 by efrie004, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Boober_V2.0 said:


> I just picked up a "used" 2019 CX-3 Touring AWD[/img]


Congrats. Of course it feels underpowered. It's got a naturally aspirated 2.0L 4-cylinder tuned for efficiency and then it has all the weight of an AWD CUV. Mazdas have always been momentum cars at best. The CX-3 skews towards the economy car side of the CUV spectrum. If it had more power it would cost more, which would eliminate its value proposition in the market and sales would disappear. 

I'm really digging the styling of the newest CX-3 and Mazda 3. They look like updated versions of early 2000s Alfa Romeos. Very Italian looking. Remember when Chevy had those tv commercials where they'd remove the badges from a Malibu and ask real people to guess the brand and people were saying nonsense like Audi or BMW? The new Mazdas are similar at first glance. I know it's not an Alfa, but it looks very Italian.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

UncleJB said:


> Nice Cabby!!! Details?


1989 Boutique model with 192K(when the odometer works)
non functioning AC, functioning PS/PB and everything else manual.

It was 8 hours away, but I have a buddy in the next town with a shop. He looked it over and gave it a thumbs up, so I drove the Caddy out, and drove the Cabby home. My buddy followed in the Caddy.

It is S.L.O.W. It made it home with no issues.
So far I have cleaned it up, and changed the oil.

Future plans include a period correct early 90s build.
ABA swap, Springs/shocks/ Sway and Tie bars, old school stereo.

I think it will be a fun build.
I already have a NIB lower strut tie bar, and HD motor mounts. I am also waiting for a short shifter/rebuild kit in the mail.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Awesome - sounds similar to ours down to the occasionally functional odometer. :laugh: 

Ours isn't quick but it isn't that terribly slow either. The TT catback definitely makes it sound faster than it is though. 

Good luck with it - you should start a thread. :beer:


----------



## Boober_V2.0 (Jul 2, 2016)

freedomgli said:


> Congrats. Of course it feels underpowered. It's got a naturally aspirated 2.0L 4-cylinder tuned for efficiency and then it has all the weight of an AWD CUV. Mazdas have always been momentum cars at best. The CX-3 skews towards the economy car side of the CUV spectrum. If it had more power it would cost more, which would eliminate its value proposition in the market and sales would disappear.
> 
> I'm really digging the styling of the newest CX-3 and Mazda 3. They look like updated versions of early 2000s Alfa Romeos. Very Italian looking. Remember when Chevy had those tv commercials where they'd remove the badges from a Malibu and ask real people to guess the brand and people were saying nonsense like Audi or BMW? The new Mazdas are similar at first glance. I know it's not an Alfa, but it looks very Italian.


Absolutely, and I had to make a concession somewhere with my criteria. The only reason I mention it is because the package is really great with the exception of the power which is merely "adequate". Acceleration tests are actually pretty impressive given the 148hp engine. It's a very rev-happy thing and the transmission is quite nicely set up to take advantage but I'm not laboring under the assumption that it's anything more that a jacked up economy hatch thing, a bit skewed toward the owner who likes a more entertaining experience behind the wheel.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Cabin Pics said:


> DSC00688 by efrie004, on Flickr


I really love your e46- especially now that it was repainted and looks so mint. But please for me, will you put a pair of OEM wiper blades with the rain guard on? It looks so much cleaner than the aftermarket blades you have because the OEM ones are solid on top without the cheapo holes in them. 

They are n/a anymore as they were discontinued, but ebay has them from time to time:

Driver Side with OEM Rain Guard
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-OEM-BM...571670&hash=item2608eb1f60:g:sP8AAOSwjrFb4cto

Passenger Side
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-OEM-01...202973&hash=item28011bb603:g:AwIAAOSws5pZMvrl


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ice4life said:


> I really love your e46- especially now that it was repainted and looks so mint. But please for me, will you put a pair of OEM wiper blades with the rain guard on? It looks so much cleaner than the aftermarket blades you have because the OEM ones are solid on top without the cheapo holes in them.
> 
> They are n/a anymore as they were discontinued, but ebay has them from time to time:
> 
> ...


I will consider this when mine wear out. :thumbup:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Cabin Pics said:


> I will consider this when mine wear out. :thumbup:


Ty :beer::thumbup:


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitanokaseifu (Mar 9, 2015)

Wk2   

2018 Jeep WK2 Grand Cherokee Laredo. Just put the 2019 JL Rubicon Rims and 265/65/17 Duratracs on today. Threw some Mopar tow hooks on this afternoon as well. Need to find some skid plates and lift it someday.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

mitanokaseifu said:


> 2018 Jeep WK2 Grand Cherokee Laredo. Just put the 2019 JL Rubicon Rims and 265/65/17 Duratracs on today.


Love my Duratracs on my WK2. In winter they are beasts and during normal, sunny days they are not too loud and handle well. :thumbup:


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Merkur?! COOL!! RARE car! I tried like hell to get the sedan (Merkur Scorpio) in the late 1980s. If they'd been able to actually get one, I'd have bought it. Probably just as well that they didn't. 

I ended up with a Peugeot 505 Turbo instead. I loved that car, in spite of its ... INTERESTING ... quirks. It only stranded me once, which I think makes me a fortunate former Peugeot owner.




Boober_V2.0 said:


> Was a good year for the Scarlet Harlot, time to get her in the air and start on fall/winter projects.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Gave the night time shooting another try. Me like.

DSC00761 by efrie004, on Flickr


----------



## PJA (Dec 1, 1999)




----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

1996 Toyota Tercel. Has been my daily and more. I don't even care about the 335i. Gf drives it everyday bc she has access to a parking deck where at least it can be in shade all day

Untitled by Himmat Rama, on Flickr

Plus she looks way better in it. 


335i by Himmat Rama, on Flickr


Go Braves!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Talk about varied driving experiences! :laugh: I almost bought one of those Tercels new back in the early 90's.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

UncleJB said:


> Talk about varied driving experiences!  I almost bought one of those Tercels new back in the early 90's.


I remember you could lease them for $99/month in the late 90s. Never driven one but it probably does its job pretty well.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)

My pathfinder (just sold it)


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

dubsteez79 said:


> About half of the finished fleet.


:thumbup: Variety. Cool!


----------



## rohman (Mar 10, 2003)




----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

new car 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## designvs (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

Picked up this 2008 XJ Vanden Plas a few weeks ago as a flip project. Its a fun barge of a car.


----------



## Audi_TT_MK2_2.0T_N.C (Sep 24, 2019)

How does one post a picture, I'm a newbie and I just joined few days ago


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Audi_TT_MK2_2.0T_N.C said:


> How does one post a picture, I'm a newbie and I just joined few days ago


Photo hosting site.

www.photobucket.com

https://imgur.com

https://www.flickr.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Audi_TT_MK2_2.0T_N.C said:


> How does one post a picture, I'm a newbie and I just joined few days ago


You have to open an image sharing account and upload your pictures. I use Imgur. 

1. Go to www.imgur.com
2. Register for an account
3. Upload your photo(s)
4. Click on the photo you want to post. 
5. Copy the link on the right for BBCode (message boards & Forums) 
6. Paste link in your post here. 
7. Image will show in your post.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Photo hosting site.
> 
> www.photobucket.com
> 
> ...


DO NOT USE PHOTOBUCKET :thumbdown:


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Separated at birth, recently reunited


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

Slowly bringing this car up to speed. New fuel lines and fuel pump and it is sweeter than ever.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Digging that Alfa :thumbup:



















Fall hath arrived in NH.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Separated at birth, recently reunited


photo no bueno.


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

Outstanding!! :thumbup:



rloewy said:


> Slowly bringing this car up to speed. New fuel lines and fuel pump and it is sweeter than ever.


----------



## notthispig (Aug 2, 2019)

1. Family hauler, which we just recently bought, and which brought me into the Vortex. 2019 Tiguan SEL-Premium. Pic I sent my wife from the dealer's lot.










2. My DD. 2016 CTS V-Sport. Pic taken at an open track day a few months ago.











Once the older kiddo flips to front-facing in a year or two, you may see me post a pic of a Golf R in here in place of the CTS. Love the CTS, but live in a city and in an older, dense neighborhood, and it'd be nice to size down a bit.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

notthispig said:


>


The resemblance is uncanny. :laugh: 

Good for you getting her involved at a young age.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

My new to me toy.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

IdontOwnAVW said:


>


Love me some Ronals. :heart:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

^^^^This page is looking good. 



One year with the Hemi. :beer:


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

ENV² said:


> My new to me toy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an awesome license plate! Car's OK too. :laugh:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Last track day w/ the BRZ and my dad's new 458










reverted to stock and ready for sale. time for something new


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Last track day w/ the BRZ and my dad's new 458
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the 458s

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Needed a 4x4 for mountain activities, 
so I replaced my Mazdaspeed with this chonker.




























1997 LX450
170,xxx miles

It's big, it's slow, it's soft, and it's an absolute joy to drive.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


>


Hmm, whatcha got under the tarp over there? Weather experiment?


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Hmm, whatcha got under the tarp over there? Weather experiment?


Some jalopy. 

Should be going to its home soon, since I got a text that the Impala is going through inspection today. eace:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Some jalopy.
> 
> Should be going to its home soon, since I got a text that the Impala is going through inspection today. eace:


----------



## Lennie76 (Mar 26, 2017)

First car I owned never got rid of it. 26 years now.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)




----------



## stealthcheetah (Jan 2, 2010)

Dr.AK said:


> Those are beautiful.


I couldn't pass up getting a few pictures of them together. The sedan was amazing. 



Row1Rich said:


> More pics of the wagon please!


Unfortunately, these weren't taken with a nice camera like the original shots


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

new addition to the stable: 

2016 4C with 1,600 on the clock

Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr

few updates to the group: 

Lowered the FIAT

Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

VR'd Cab and 7.5 Rabbit for me :wave:


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> new addition to the stable:
> 
> 2016 4C with 1,600 on the clock
> 
> Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


Yellow is probably the best color on the 4C. Lovely.


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

Roketdriver said:


> It's big, it's slow, it's soft, and it's an absolute joy to drive.


Excellent :beer:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> One year with the Hemi. :beer:


Still happy with yours? We're somewhere around 16,000 miles on the Laramie we got back in March and it's been all smiles so far.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

rloewy said:


> Yellow is probably the best color on the 4C. Lovely.


I had a red one behind me the other day and it looked rather nice in my rearview mirror.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I had a red one behind me the other day and it looked rather nice in my rearview mirror.


Yellow or red for me on that car also. There is a white one in town and the color just lets the car down.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> Yellow or red for me on that car also. There is a white one in town and the color just lets the car down.


I think yellow looks fantastic but I’ve only ever seen them in white.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Bought this in the beginning of August for $260 from a family friend. It needed new struts, new brakes, a timing belt, a downpipe (and of course the turbo studs broke so I had to pull the entire turbo/exhuast manifold), and needs a few various odd and ends. Did a full fluid service on everything and it drives great! 128k miles, 180hp with the 5-speed. Licence plate is where it is to cover a large hole the previous owner's kid put in the bumper. :banghead: Haven't had time to take some proper pictures.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Rare occasion that both of the running cars are 1) in the driveway at the same time, and 2) clean.


----------



## Taski (Feb 14, 2009)

AAND


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Family photo:









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> Family photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're you out with some Mustangs earlier this evening in Kennett Square?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> We're you out with some Mustangs earlier this evening in Kennett Square?


That wasn't me, though there are several white e92M cars in the area. I was with some Trackhawk guys in the BMW yesterday in the malvern/west chester area. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

Took the wifes diesel land rover discovery and picked up a (new to me) 2013 range rover sport that needs head gaskets. Got 18mpg round trip. ~260 miles towing about 7400Lbs


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)




----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)

Finally moved my Volvo project from the body shop to the upholstery shop


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## maximusbibicus (Dec 19, 2015)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Last track day w/ the BRZ and my dad's new 458


How long did you have the BRZ, overall what are your thoughts? Contemplating one right now.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

The Sage said:


> Took the wifes diesel land rover discovery and picked up a (new to me) 2013 range rover sport that needs head gaskets. Got 18mpg round trip. ~260 miles towing about 7400Lbs


Nice! Please keep us updated with a build thread. I'd love a Range Rover but am worried that it would bankrupt me and/or stretch my DIY abilities and sanity to the breaking point. But then I watch an episode of Wheeler Dealers and it doesn't seem so bad afterall and I'm back browsing the classified ads again. My next vehicle is very likely going to be a Jaguar XJ (X350/358) or a newer Range Rover/ Range Rover Sport/ Discovery LR3/LR4.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Just picked up this 2012 Xterra Pro-4X after selling the Audi RS6. LOVING it! 





:thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

traded in my S3 a couple weeks ago and picked up this SQ5 - it ended up being 1 of 3 made in 2016 in Imola Yellow. Was totally stock when I picked it up


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

Mr.Tan said:


> traded in my S3 a couple weeks ago and picked up this SQ5 - it ended up being 1 of 3 made in 2016 in Imola Yellow. Was totally stock when I picked it up



Amazing, love it!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm really digging this lowered SQ5 trend.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Mr.Tan said:


> traded in my S3 a couple weeks ago and picked up this SQ5 - it ended up being 1 of 3 made in 2016 in Imola Yellow. Was totally stock when I picked it up



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: looks great!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Running out of season, lease term and miles so I trying to get it in as much as possible.

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Soon, I will be back to driving the Jeep so expect more pics of that :wave:


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Smooremin said:


> Running out of season, lease term and miles so I trying to get it in as much as possible.
> 
> :


Seems like just yesterday that you got it. Was it just a 12 or 18 month lease?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

VT1.8T said:


> Seems like just yesterday that you got it. Was it just a 12 or 18 month lease?


****, youre telling me. It was 24 months with 5k a year. I have 7200 miles on it today and it goes back July 21. Obviously still have some time wiht it, but with winter coming, there will be only a good 3 months of weather left after the next few weeks: (


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> ****, youre telling me. It was 24 months with 5k a year. I have 7200 miles on it today and it goes back July 21. Obviously still have some time wiht it, but with winter coming, there will be only a good 3 months of weather left after the next few weeks: (


Needs moar brunch in 'burbs.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'm really digging this lowered SQ5 trend.


if only you had... oh wait, nevermind. 


should've got an Earth F**ker.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Mr.Tan said:


> traded in my S3 a couple weeks ago and picked up this SQ5 - it ended up being 1 of 3 made in 2016 in Imola Yellow. Was totally stock when I picked it up


this definitely rates. :thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

The build is nearly completed.


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

A little refresh of the fleet:

New Daily:










Summer:










Wife's car (her 2011 GTI was involved in another collision so, she dumped it. Couldn't find a car she liked enough, so she took this one and told me to get a new daily - see above)


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Finally put this back together after 3 weeks full of anything but cars:









Forgot how fun it is to drive!


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Mr.Tan said:


> traded in my S3 a couple weeks ago and picked up this SQ5 - it ended up being 1 of 3 made in 2016 in Imola Yellow. Was totally stock when I picked it up


Muy Caliente


----------



## zllekk (Apr 1, 2019)

Humboldt County









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Potato Jeep pic

As I drive this more and more now going into winter, I am reminded how much I truly like this thing. :heart:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

First bath for the new rig.

Untitled by Erik Friedland, on Flickr

Untitled by Erik Friedland, on Flickr


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
Posting another WK2 pic because I :heart: it


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Added aluminum mirror caps


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## phatrs (Aug 30, 2019)

IdontOwnAVW said:


>


Nice Monaro


Ben
Now: ‘19 VW Golf R, ‘15 Polo GTI
Before: ‘06 RenaultSport Megane 225 Cup, ‘14 VW Polo GTI, ‘12 VW Golf GTI, ‘06 VW Golf GTI, ‘05 VW Golf Sportline, ‘01 Holden Astra SRi, ‘00 Nissan Pulsar SSS, ‘99 Holden Astra CD, ‘98 Nissan Pulsar SLX, ‘91 Nissan Pulsar GL with Q engine swap, ‘80 Subaru Leone


----------



## FortheloveofV8's (Apr 4, 2017)

So...Kid #4 on the way. Surprisingly, this was the wife's idea and I jumped on it because she hates anything and everything that has to do with cars, especially mine. I usually don't care much for gender reveals but it's what she wanted. Happy wife, happy life right? :laugh: 
Also, just got the car back together a couple months ago. Fresh 6.0 block, forged pistons, milled LS3 heads, low lift Lunati cam, full exhaust, no cats, OE Chevy SS mufflers and a Camaro 3.45 differential. Makes about 410 WHP through a 6L80E trans with a ZL1 converter. 

Before I'm asked for pics, wife is in the Green shirt at the beginning of the video, my mother took the vertical video:banghead: and I tried to cut the vid a little short to reduce the cheering.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

FortheloveofV8's said:


> So...Kid #4 on the way. Surprisingly, this was the wife's idea and I jumped on it because she hates anything and everything that has to do with cars, especially mine. I usually don't care much for gender reveals but it's what she wanted. Happy wife, happy life right? :laugh:
> Also, just got the car back together a couple months ago. Fresh 6.0 block, forged pistons, milled LS3 heads, low lift Lunati cam, full exhaust, no cats, OE Chevy SS mufflers and a Camaro 3.45 differential. Makes about 410 WHP through a 6L80E trans with a ZL1 converter.
> 
> Before I'm asked for pics, wife is in the Green shirt at the beginning of the video, my mother took the vertical video:banghead: and I tried to cut the vid a little short to reduce the cheering.


That sound is the reason why i hate my Tesla.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

sicklyscott said:


> That sound is the reason why i hate my Tesla.


That was incredible.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

FortheloveofV8's said:


> So...Kid #4 on the way. Surprisingly, this was the wife's idea and I jumped on it because she hates anything and everything that has to do with cars, especially mine. I usually don't care much for gender reveals but it's what she wanted. Happy wife, happy life right? :laugh:
> Also, just got the car back together a couple months ago. Fresh 6.0 block, forged pistons, milled LS3 heads, low lift Lunati cam, full exhaust, no cats, OE Chevy SS mufflers and a Camaro 3.45 differential. Makes about 410 WHP through a 6L80E trans with a ZL1 converter.





Cabin Pics said:


> That was incredible.


Meh. If he would have put in a 6.2L or shoehorned in a 572 that would have been blue smoke, not pink.

:laugh:


----------



## FortheloveofV8's (Apr 4, 2017)

GreenandChrome said:


> Meh. If he would have put in a 6.2L or shoehorned in a 572 that would have been blue smoke, not pink.
> 
> :laugh:


HAHAHA I had the option to do so but with my limited budget for an unexpected motor rebuild, I was scared of forking over the extra $500 for the LS3 block my buddy had sitting at his shop. I was worried about not having room in the budget for tuning. Everything ended up working out and I could have squeezed out the extra cash but too late for that now.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

I really shouldn't be watching that video.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> I really shouldn't be watching that video.


https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/iowa-woman-killed-by-explosion-at-gender-reveal-party/ar-AAJrGoa

sober reminder.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> I really shouldn't be watching that video.


It's not too late for one final hurrah.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> It's not too late for one final hurrah.


My luck I’d break something :laugh:

I’m considering it already gone.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> It's not too late for one final hurrah.


This is like PB & Cheese crackers...

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/727933925/overview/

Only has 94k miles!!!! Even the eruption indicator works.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

GreenandChrome said:


> This is like PB & Cheese crackers...
> 
> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/727933925/overview/
> 
> Only has 94k miles!!!! Even the eruption indicator works.


Eruption indicator flashing, date says Jan 03, 2000


What other yellow indicator had just shown up prior to the lava flow?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> date says Jan 03, 2000


haha


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

ice4life said:


> haha


No ****, sherlock. My joke is that the car is at a used lot and they were hoping by disconnecting the battery, some codes would disappear. I have a strong feeling that someone drained down the washer fluid so that message would cycle through for the pics.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> No ****, sherlock. My joke is that the car is at a used lot and they were hoping by disconnecting the battery, some codes would disappear. I have a strong feeling that someone drained down the washer fluid so that message would cycle through for the pics.


Whoaa, receive a deposit on the car and become cranky.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Whoaa, receive a deposit on the car and become cranky.


At least you guys know *why* I am :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> No ****, sherlock. My joke is that the car is at a used lot and they were hoping by disconnecting the battery, some codes would disappear. I have a strong feeling that someone drained down the washer fluid so that message would cycle through for the pics.


hence the picture grumpy pants.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

ice4life said:


> hence the picture grumpy pants.


grumpy.cat


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

does someone need a Costco V8? :laugh:


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

I just picked this up a few weeks ago for my wife and somehow I talked her into letting me drive it to work today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

LaFerrari said:


> I just picked this up a few weeks ago for my wife and somehow I talked her into letting me drive it to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 000Golfer (Nov 21, 2002)

Had the ol girl for a few years now - This is a pic from the day I bought her - I have updated the lights since then...

This is my other lucky charm..


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

LaFerrari said:


> I just picked this up a few weeks ago for my wife and somehow I talked her into letting me drive it to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these so much because they're just straight suburb pimpin without looking like you're trying too hard. Also rare.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Mr Miyagi said:


>


Did you already ditch the aftermarket wheels?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Damn, had to one up me! :laugh:

Great looking car. :thumbup:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> Did you already ditch the aftermarket wheels?


Winter mode! I'm thinking about powdercoating those wheels a more neutral, lighter color... like silver.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Winter mode! I'm thinking about powdercoating those wheels a more neutral, lighter color... like silver.


Ah I see. I think the stock wheels actually look pretty damn good. 

I agree on going lighter on the wheels. I bought my brother's black winter wheels and put them on. I just really don't like black wheels. They already are dirty again and unless you view the car from the right angle it is just too much dark for me.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Pic from last Saturday. Took a drive with no plans, ended up in a national park


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

^^^ I like that color :thumbup:


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> ^^^ I like that color :thumbup:


Thanks, I do too. The color, along with the 3rd pedal were major contributors to my purchase decision. 

BMW Valencia Orange, a color first introduced on the 1M. It changes quite a bit depending on the light.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


>


If you're ever accosted by representative of property owners, do you tell them "I'm taking b-roll [scouting locations] for Comedians In Cars Getting Coffee"? :laugh: Because you should.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

RocknRolla said:


> Damn, had to one up me! :laugh:
> 
> Great looking car. :thumbup:


Haha! Your's too. I had one similar a few cars ago,


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

GreenandChrome said:


> If you're ever accosted by representative of property owners, do you tell them "I'm taking b-roll [scouting locations] for Comedians In Cars Getting Coffee"?  Because you should.


This place isn't fancy enough for Jerry.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

bmann said:


> I love these so much because they're just straight suburb pimpin without looking like you're trying too hard. Also rare.


Haha, thanks! She wanted a Mazda CX-5 or Honda CRV, both of which are fine automobiles but I was able to get her to consider a V60 and after that it was pretty much a done deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Blurple

E46 Fall 2019 by Erik Friedland, on Flickr

E46 Fall 2019 by Erik Friedland, on Flickr

E46 Fall 2019 by Erik Friedland, on Flickr

E46 Fall 2019 by Erik Friedland, on Flickr


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Blurple


Expect a letter from my Lawyer shortly. 


I expect compensation.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> Expect a letter from my Lawyer shortly.
> 
> 
> I expect compensation.


The monies, I haz them not.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Cabin Pics said:


> Blurple
> 
> E46 Fall 2019 by Erik Friedland, on Flickr


You're making me want an E46 you bastid :banghead:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

ice4life said:


> You're making me want an E46 you bastid :banghead:


I can help with that


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice cruise up to Hayfields and back home after a beverage. I love fall driving weather. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ENV² said:


> Nice cruise up to Hayfields and back home after a beverage. I love fall driving weather.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Very nice.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> I can help with that


That thing has NAWZZZZZ!

And I think it's been rode hard. Like a hand-me-down Schwinn.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

washed and tucked away till spring.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

goran.gli said:


> washed and tucked away till spring.


How do you not get pulled over everyday for that stupid plate cover?


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> How do you not get pulled over everyday for that stupid plate cover?


i donno, i dont bother anyone, and no one bothers me. :laugh:

But for real, i have the covers on all 3 of my cars, and all cars I've had previously, and have never been bothered.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

My A4's 2.0 motor had oil consumption issues so I decided to go balls out. The B8 A4 Avant was dropped off at a reputable shop. They sourced a donor S4 & my car was converted into a B8.5 S4 Avant. I'm a very happy camper. :wave:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

new to me 2016 GLi.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

jreed1337 said:


> new to me 2016 GLi.


Congrats, looks great


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

2ohgti said:


> Congrats, looks great


thanks.

a bit bittersweet. the outgoing car was a 2016 Golf R.

but with a new born and a home purchase coming up in a month, a more reasonable car was needed for both financial and practical reasons. the GLI does a lot of stuff really well and looks great, so i'm happy overall. just miss that extra 90hp and 3rd pedal... :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

DG7Projects said:


> My A4's 2.0 motor had oil consumption issues so I decided to go balls out. The B8 A4 Avant was dropped off at a reputable shop. They sourced a donor S4 & my car was converted into a B8.5 S4 Avant. I'm a very happy camper. :wave:


Wow, that's awesome.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


> My A4's 2.0 motor had oil consumption issues so I decided to go balls out. The B8 A4 Avant was dropped off at a reputable shop. They sourced a donor S4 & my car was converted into a B8.5 S4 Avant. I'm a very happy camper. :wave:


This is giving me many, many bad thoughts...


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

DG7Projects said:


> My A4's 2.0 motor had oil consumption issues so I decided to go balls out. The B8 A4 Avant was dropped off at a reputable shop. They sourced a donor S4 & my car was converted into a B8.5 S4 Avant. I'm a very happy camper. :wave:


Really nice looking, it sits just right. Did you happen to convert to a manual as well? 



jreed1337 said:


> new to me 2016 GLi.


I really like these, even more so given the ugliness of the current GLI. What do you think of it and what did it replace?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Wow, that's awesome.


Yeah, can't lie - wood plow.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

DG7Projects said:


> My A4's 2.0 motor had oil consumption issues so I decided to go balls out. The B8 A4 Avant was dropped off at a reputable shop. They sourced a donor S4 & my car was converted into a B8.5 S4 Avant. I'm a very happy camper. :wave:


I'm sure that wasn't much more expensive than the maintenance on my C5 S6 :banghead:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Guess I should post the new Christmas tree here as well










Little bonus C5 peeking, too.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Yeah, can't lie - wood plow.


Hopefully it has some sweet sweet fake wood trim inside, for that ultra-waspy touch.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Guess I should post the new Christmas tree here as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:heart: I was really torn on getting another GTI (In Great Falls Green) or jumping up to an R. GTI requires top line spec now if you want the good audio system/DAP package so ended up getting a deal on an R. 


Setup back from about 3 years ago:


Sump said:


>


Haven't taken a group shot since the stable was revised, Wifey still drives the Alltrack.

Just went into winter mode










My Jorts/White NBs special


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Sump said:


> :heart: I was really torn on getting another GTI (In Great Falls Green) or jumping up to an R. GTI requires top line spec now if you want the good audio system/DAP package so ended up getting a deal on an R.


On the contrary - pictured is an SE with experience (DCC and Fender audio). For 2020, that may be the case again, but mine's a '19. Also, Great Falls goes away for 2020 :banghead:

Funny you mention packaging, though - I wanted the poverty-spec for cloth seats, as the SE forces you back into leather once again. I'm glad I went for the SE, though.

Also funny you mentioned your sweet Jorts mobile - I gave up my Jorts mobile to get back in a GTI :banghead::laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Hopefully it has some sweet sweet fake wood trim inside, for that ultra-waspy touch.


It damn well better!!


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> My A4's 2.0 motor had oil consumption issues so I decided to go balls out. The B8 A4 Avant was dropped off at a reputable shop. They sourced a donor S4 & my car was converted into a B8.5 S4 Avant. I'm a very happy camper. :wave:


Pacific German?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> On the contrary - pictured is an SE with experience (DCC and Fender audio). For 2020, that may be the case again, but mine's a '19. Also, Great Falls goes away for 2020 :banghead:
> 
> Funny you mention packaging, though - I wanted the poverty-spec for cloth seats, as the SE forces you back into leather once again. I'm glad I went for the SE, though.
> 
> Also funny you mentioned your sweet Jorts mobile - I gave up my Jorts mobile to get back in a GTI :banghead::laugh:


Ah cool I didn't even realize you could do that combo. But yeah 19s kept the long 6/72k warranty as well. As an organizer of one of the largest R/R32 events in the US I figured I should probably get back in an R as well. (Had a MKIV R32 for years)


----------



## drew88 (Mar 14, 2007)

stealthcheetah said:


> I couldn't pass up getting a few pictures of them together. The sedan was amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, these weren't taken with a nice camera like the original shots




HEY! That's my old B3!!!! Sold it to a friend probably 10ish years ago. Did it have a set of crappy coilovers on it when you bought it?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

6cylVWguy said:


> I really like these, even more so given the ugliness of the current GLI. What do you think of it and what did it replace?


I like the GLI. Comfortable, quick, good gas mileage, sharp looks, nice wheels, fully loaded. it gets out of its own way and has a nice engine tone. the DSG with paddle shifters is fun every now and again. ample trunk space and decent leg room in the back for someone under 6 feet. fits our rear facing car seat well with plenty of room in the passenger seat for my wife.

it replaced a 2016 Golf R, so, yah, not much to compare...lol. given my liking to VW, i think it is a fair substitute for the R though. has the looks, options, and ergonomics i enjoy. its just missing that extra power and handling the R has. plus my wife already had a 2014 GLI that we traded in for her mommy mobile, so she is excited to have a sporty car again to get in every now and then. the R was a stick and she had no interest in learning how to drive one of them, and I had no interest in teaching someone how to drive on my glass Golf R clutch...lol.

the IRS on the 2014+ GLi really makes it a fun handling car though. for normal spirited driving, its a lot of fun. the 210HP isn't overexciting on paper, but its a nice car inside and out. the model line is really polished by 2016. 2017/2018 do away with the bi-xenon headlights, so a 2016 was a must for us.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Took some pics of the Jeep yesterday to get started on the agreed value policy..




















and coming up on 10 years of the swap being done..










Need to clean it up again..


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh wow! Is that a 4BT swap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

jreed1337 said:


> I like the GLI. Comfortable, quick, good gas mileage, sharp looks, nice wheels, fully loaded. it gets out of its own way and has a nice engine tone. the DSG with paddle shifters is fun every now and again. ample trunk space and decent leg room in the back for someone under 6 feet. fits our rear facing car seat well with plenty of room in the passenger seat for my wife.
> 
> it replaced a 2016 Golf R, so, yah, not much to compare...lol. given my liking to VW, i think it is a fair substitute for the R though. has the looks, options, and ergonomics i enjoy. its just missing that extra power and handling the R has. plus my wife already had a 2014 GLI that we traded in for her mommy mobile, so she is excited to have a sporty car again to get in every now and then. the R was a stick and she had no interest in learning how to drive one of them, and I had no interest in teaching someone how to drive on my glass Golf R clutch...lol.
> 
> the IRS on the 2014+ GLi really makes it a fun handling car though. for normal spirited driving, its a lot of fun. the 210HP isn't overexciting on paper, but its a nice car inside and out. the model line is really polished by 2016. 2017/2018 do away with the bi-xenon headlights, so a 2016 was a must for us.


As soon as you mentioned "car seat", I think the Jetta is certainly much better option than the R. Given the class that the Jetta is in, it's got an impressively large back seat, so I would think that this would fit your needs better, while still being fun. And being a turbo VW, I'm sure there are plenty of ways to tweak the engine/chassis however you want as time goes on. Good luck with it!


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

ArclitGold said:


> Oh wow! Is that a 4BT swap?


yup :thumbup:


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

jreed1337 said:


> I like the GLI. Comfortable, quick, good gas mileage, sharp looks, nice wheels, fully loaded. it gets out of its own way and has a nice engine tone. the DSG with paddle shifters is fun every now and again. ample trunk space and decent leg room in the back for someone under 6 feet. fits our rear facing car seat well with plenty of room in the passenger seat for my wife.
> 
> it replaced a 2016 Golf R, so, yah, not much to compare...lol. given my liking to VW, i think it is a fair substitute for the R though. has the looks, options, and ergonomics i enjoy. its just missing that extra power and handling the R has. plus my wife already had a 2014 GLI that we traded in for her mommy mobile, so she is excited to have a sporty car again to get in every now and then. the R was a stick and she had no interest in learning how to drive one of them, and I had no interest in teaching someone how to drive on my glass Golf R clutch...lol.
> 
> the IRS on the 2014+ GLi really makes it a fun handling car though. for normal spirited driving, its a lot of fun. the 210HP isn't overexciting on paper, but its a nice car inside and out. the model line is really polished by 2016. 2017/2018 do away with the bi-xenon headlights, so a 2016 was a must for us.


Congrats! I love the Platinum Gray, thats what my 2014 Gli was. 

The MK6 Jetta/Gli doesn't get much love around here, but its a great car. Many people think its very boring looking, but I still find it to be a handsome looking sedan. It's great in the corners and fast enough to still get a person into trouble if they wanted to. Is it S4/M3 fast? No, but good enough for a spirited drive to work. 

I previously owned a 2014 and 2016 GLI and this last June my wife and I were ready for a new car. I really wanted a new GTI and was sad about having to give up the GLI for many reasons: the looks, size, 4 doors, huge trunk, and DSG so my wife could drive it as well. She didn't find anything she wanted to buy (plus she isn't really a car person beyond wanting something 'sporty'), she took over my '16 GLI and told me to have fun picking out a new car. Now I can drive the GLI or GTI and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

vwlifer27 said:


> Congrats! I love the Platinum Gray, thats what my 2014 Gli was.
> 
> The MK6 Jetta/Gli doesn't get much love around here, but its a great car. Many people think its very boring looking, but I still find it to be a handsome looking sedan. It's great in the corners and fast enough to still get a person into trouble if they wanted to. Is it S4/M3 fast? No, but good enough for a spirited drive to work.
> 
> I previously owned a 2014 and 2016 GLI and this last June my wife and I were ready for a new car. I really wanted a new GTI and was sad about having to give up the GLI for many reasons: the looks, size, 4 doors, huge trunk, and DSG so my wife could drive it as well. She didn't find anything she wanted to buy (plus she isn't really a car person beyond wanting something 'sporty'), she took over my '16 GLI and told me to have fun picking out a new car. Now I can drive the GLI or GTI and I'm a happy camper.


"giving up" a GLI for a GTI isn't a bad place to be. :laugh: i love the mk7. its nice that you are able to have both. i would have liked to get a gti also, but the price difference led us towards the GLI. 

funny, looking at your owned cars just made me realize i sold my R32 and got into a MK4 GLI, and now just sold my MK7 Golf R to get into a MK6 GLI.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

jreed1337 said:


> thanks.
> 
> a bit bittersweet. the outgoing car was a 2016 Golf R.
> 
> but with a new born and a home purchase coming up in a month, a more reasonable car was needed for both financial and practical reasons. the GLI does a lot of stuff really well and looks great, so i'm happy overall. just miss that extra 90hp and 3rd pedal... :laugh:


Yup kids do that. If we have another the wife might get a Tiguan. She likes manuals, so she wants to hold on her Jetta as long as possible.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

New wheels arrived right in time for winter


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

sandjunkie said:


> Pacific German?


Indeed.


----------



## lowlight (Nov 8, 2005)

MisterTroy said:


> New wheels arrived right in time for winter


Looks just about perfect, well done! :thumbup:

Wheel/tire specs? Seems like you can't go much wider than 8.5 wheel width on RS3 without spacers? Tire width? I'd like a square set up with this AWD car...

Biding my time before I can get into another turbo+AWD winter beast, I mean I have the Tundra, but it's not the same. I see all these WRX running around where I live that need to be taught a lesson! 

Did you do springs? APR? Looks lower. Engine mods? How does it drive? What does it compare to?


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Here he is, posing shamelessly on the mighty Mississippi


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Alpha-3 said:


> Here he is, posing shamelessly on the mighty Mississippi


Your image was broken because of the duplicate img tags you wrapped around the url. I fixed it for you.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> Your image was broken because of the duplicate img tags you wrapped around the url. I fixed it for you.


What???  damn, didn't even notice.

Thanks, man!


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Mr.Tan said:


> traded in my S3 a couple weeks ago and picked up this SQ5 - it ended up being 1 of 3 made in 2016 in Imola Yellow. Was totally stock when I picked it up


Ooooh, nice. I REALLY like that, good choice; love the appearance of this SQ5!


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

2018 Focus RS
18x9.5 +38 Work T7R (no spacers)
265/35R18 Cup2
Öhlins R&T

...


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

spoon! said:


> 2018 Focus RS
> 18x9.5 +38 Work T7R (no spacers)
> 265/35R18 Cup2
> Öhlins R&T
> ...


Beefy


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

VW Corrado G60 '91
8.5x18 TurboDoim KleeBlatt
195/35 ET38 front ET10 rear
Airlift V2


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

^^^ Damn son


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Easily one of the best corrados I have ever seen.
Haven't posted this thing in a while I guess.
DSC_0147 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Zinni said:


> VW Corrado G60 '91
> 8.5x18 TurboDoim KleeBlatt
> 195/35 ET38 front ET10 rear
> Airlift V2






lowlight said:


> Looks just about perfect, well done! :thumbup:
> 
> Wheel/tire specs? Seems like you can't go much wider than 8.5 wheel width on RS3 without spacers? Tire width? I'd like a square set up with this AWD car...
> 
> ...


Thanks!

They're HRE 527M 18x9.5 +45 on 265/35R18 PS4S. As aggressive as you can get square. I think some guys are going +42 on the front wheels, but not really worth not being able to rotate for such a small difference. 

The car is on JRZ RS One coilovers. Built long block with the Iroz IMS850 gen 2 kit and accompanying mods. Upgraded clutch packs and Wavetrac lsd. 

Hard to say what it compares to. It is hard to not drive like a douche :| It still needs a bit of tuning work. TCU is rough and the car is running an electronic boost controller as no tuners had the 4 bar sensor figured out. Looks like that should be changing this next year.

Where in Milwaukee are you? There are a bunch of WRXs around here that need to be taught that lesson  Why did you get rid of the evo?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

westopher said:


> Haven't posted this thing in a while I guess.


My favorite color for that gen M3. :thumbup:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

UncleJB said:


> My favorite color for that gen M3. :thumbup:


Thank you. Me too.
6.5 years ago found it (not) for sale a week after I started looking and it was in my parking spot by the weekend.


----------



## nick soapdish (May 20, 2013)

Van, crusty old











Zinni said:


> VW Corrado G60 '91


Freaking love it! Had a '90 G60 many years ago. It was much less cool than this one.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Zinni said:


> VW Corrado G60 '91
> 8.5x18 TurboDoim KleeBlatt
> 195/35 ET38 front ET10 rear
> Airlift V2



 Beeee-yoooo-teee full !


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

2016 CTS V-Sport. Such a steal on the used market. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

fortyfive1911a1 said:


> 2016 CTS V-Sport. Such a steal on the used market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the ballpark on these if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

It's been a while since I've posted the Rallyment, and one of my karts:


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

HI SPEED said:


> What is the ballpark on these if you don't mind me asking?


I paid $31.5k for mine with the Cadillac Certified warranty. Had 32k miles on it. I believe they sticker at $65k new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

fortyfive1911a1 said:


> I paid $31.5k for mine with the Cadillac Certified warranty. Had 32k miles on it. I believe they sticker at $65k new.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.cars.com/for-sale/searc...trId=35071142,54411,54412&yrId=58487&zc=80221

That's a good deal. The 2 CPO 2016 v-sports with around the same mileage are ~ 35k and 37k!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> It's been a while since I've posted the Rallyment, and one of my karts:


:heart:

Would love to drive that Kart


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> It's been a while since I've posted the Rallyment, and one of my karts:


----------



## Colty_CM (Jun 17, 2018)

My daily. Accurately named "Dieselgate"










Will update later with a better picture. Just started snowing so the car wash will happen very soon.


----------



## g34343greg (Jan 9, 2014)

still have some polishing and waxing to do. will resume in the spring!


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

ice4life said:


> https://www.cars.com/for-sale/searc...trId=35071142,54411,54412&yrId=58487&zc=80221
> 
> That's a good deal. The 2 CPO 2016 v-sports with around the same mileage are ~ 35k and 37k!


That one for $35k isn’t a bad deal at all. It has more options than mine. I don’t have the HUD or the full customizable dash. 

All in all been very happy with this car. Definitely a sleeper since it doesn’t have all the wild styling of the full blown V. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowlight (Nov 8, 2005)

MisterTroy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They're HRE 527M 18x9.5 +45 on 265/35R18 PS4S. As aggressive as you can get square. I think some guys are going +42 on the front wheels, but not really worth not being able to rotate for such a small difference.
> 
> ...


Whoa! Did some reading/review watching of IROZ products, pretty insane! Until now I've been browsing APR stage upgrades & those look tame in comparison, though it looks like they'll soon be offering turbo upgrades as well.

I'm southwest of Milwaukee in Muskego, so yeah, I live in the sticks. Got a truck & more recently, an ATV (leftover new 2019 Polaris Scrambler 850 - love it!). I'm full ******* now, though my truck is foreign!  I had Evo's for years and loved them. Maybe outgrew them a bit, though I swore to myself I'd remain immune to the allure of comforts as I got older! I miss my Evo. Planning on a Giulia QV in a year, and a fun winter car after that, but ATS-V/CTS-V (& replacements), Supra, ZL1, are still contenders. Ideally, I'll have a fun summer AND fun winter car, in addition to the truck...did I mention I love my wife?! 

Seems like the RS3 is the new GT-R. Similar power & performance at a much lower cost of entry, IMO. That's my perception at least. Hoping to have the best of both worlds in pure RWD performance with DD useability in the Giulia QV + AWD turbo winter beast in a tuned RS3. Keeping my fingers crossed my dreams can come true! :thumbup:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Slightly embarrassed at how dirty it is.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

A house divided by silver vs black optics. I wanted new wheels and so did she. Excuse the terrible work parking lot lighting.


----------



## lowlight (Nov 8, 2005)

^^^Well done. :thumbup:

Much prefer non black ops. I feel like the recessed aluminum/white + QUATTRO really sets off the Audi flare/prestige/heritage of the brand.

Dare I say the RS3 is creeping in as a mini GT-R contender & having me rethink a Giulia QV as next up on my car shopping list...


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

fresh after I illegally washed the car in my driveway. I may do it again, but only once every 3 or 4 months. Somehow, hand washing my car is a part of ownership I take pleasure in. If I have to illegally enjoy it.. so be it.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

lowlight said:


> ^^^Well done. :thumbup:
> 
> Much prefer non black ops. I feel like the recessed aluminum/white + QUATTRO really sets off the Audi flare/prestige/heritage of the brand.
> 
> Dare I say the RS3 is creeping in as a mini GT-R contender & having me rethink a Giulia QV as next up on my car shopping list...


Thanks. :thumbup: I completely agree with you, and we are definitely in the minority. I was a teenager when the B5 and B6 S4s were released and have always remembered the S/RS-only aluminum mirrors as a trademark of a special Audi. I tried my hardest to get her into a silver optic car but failed, clearly.  :laugh:

I would absolutely keep the RS3 on your list. This is, hands down, the most fun and well-rounded car I have ever owned. It went 11.4 @123 in complete street trim on a 91 octane tune, with no prep whatsoever, after a 50 mile drive to the track.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

cseaman said:


> and have always remembered the S/RS-only aluminum mirrors as a trademark of a special Audi. I tried my hardest to get her into a silver optic car but failed, clearly.  :laugh:


Yeah and strangely the EU arteon. Aluminum is a better look, you're right.


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

Fined said:


> fresh after I illegally washed the car in my driveway. I may do it again, but only once every 3 or 4 months. Somehow, hand washing my car is a part of ownership I take pleasure in. If I have to illegally enjoy it.. so be it.


Is it illegal flat-out or just illegal if the runoff goes into a storm drain? It kind of looks like the runoff is going in/around your garage.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

ghost03 said:


> Fined said:
> 
> 
> > fresh after I illegally washed the car in my driveway. I may do it again, but only once every 3 or 4 months. Somehow, hand washing my car is a part of ownership I take pleasure in. If I have to illegally enjoy it.. so be it.
> ...


It's only allowed at car wash locations. Having just gotten the car I couldn't bear not washing it the first time at least. It's running to a drain beside the garage.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Fined said:


> It's only allowed at car wash locations. Having just gotten the car I couldn't bear not washing it the first time at least. It's running to a drain beside the garage.


Our HOA prohibits washing vehicles in our driveways... but everyone does it. I use the environmentally-friendly soap when I do wash.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

GreenandChrome said:


> Our HOA prohibits washing vehicles in our driveways... but everyone does it. I use the environmentally-friendly soap when I do wash.


I could never live there knowing that rule exist


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Lil Stinker...’69 Irish Green 912. This is my second one, I intentionally sought out an Irish Green car. Love these things. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Ronan1 said:


> Lil Stinker...’69 Irish Green 912. This is my second one, I intentionally sought out an Irish Green car. Love these things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Always loved that color.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

At the gas station last night









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

GreenandChrome said:


> Our HOA prohibits washing vehicles in our driveways... but everyone does it. I use the environmentally-friendly soap when I do wash.


Story time

When I first moved down this way, we wound up in an apartment complex with one of the DO NOT list in the lease being "Hose-wash automobiles." So I would wash cars using two buckets. Not ideal but it got the job done. I couldn't cheat because our unit was right across from the leasing office. The management was cool and I never got any static over it. But then the complex changed management companies and all new personnel occupied the office. One day I went out and two-bucket washed my screaming yellow Tiburon, then put a coat of wax on it. Some lady from the office came by. "Looks great," she said, "but you're not allowed to do that." I asked what wasn't allowed. She said washing cars was verboten; if visitors saw residents were washing their cars in the lot, those visitors would bring their cars by to wash them as well. I looked at her sideways but couldn't say anything.

When I was inside I knew I had to say something. I dug the lease out of my desk and marched right over to the office. I put the lease on her desk and pointed to the "Hose-wash automobiles" under the DO NOT heading. "No hose, no problem" I said. She dismissed it, saying "I guess that depends on what your definition of hose-wash is." She had me speechless again!

We were thinking of moving to a house around that time and this episode accelerated those plans considerably. We moved out of there and I got my own driveway in a no-HOA neighborhood where I can wash cars to my heart's content. Fun postscript: apparently a lot of people in our old complex didn't like the new management company, and not too long after we left they got canned and the old crew was brought back.

Unrelated, but obligatory, picture:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Claff said:


> Story time
> 
> When I first moved down this way, we wound up in an apartment complex with one of the DO NOT list in the lease being "Hose-wash automobiles." So I would wash cars using two buckets. Not ideal but it got the job done. I couldn't cheat because our unit was right across from the leasing office. The management was cool and I never got any static over it. But then the complex changed management companies and all new personnel occupied the office. One day I went out and two-bucket washed my screaming yellow Tiburon, then put a coat of wax on it. Some lady from the office came by. "Looks great," she said, "but you're not allowed to do that." I asked what wasn't allowed. She said washing cars was verboten; if visitors saw residents were washing their cars in the lot, those visitors would bring their cars by to wash them as well. I looked at her sideways but couldn't say anything.
> 
> ...


Car and truck look great!

I totally understand why HOA's are helpful, but some of the stuff like that is just nutty to me.


----------



## r286ps2 (Mar 20, 2015)

The 1984 VW Rabbit Convertible with a rabbit eared dog!!!


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

2ohgti said:


> Beautiful Always loved that color.


Thank you....I had a sand beige one and always lusted after an Irish Green one.



ENV² said:


> At the gas station last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like it waits for no-one. I bet it's a lot of fun to open up  



Claff said:


> Story time
> 
> When I first moved down this way, we wound up in an apartment complex with one of the DO NOT list in the lease being "Hose-wash automobiles." So I would wash cars using two buckets. Not ideal but it got the job done. I couldn't cheat because our unit was right across from the leasing office. The management was cool and I never got any static over it. But then the complex changed management companies and all new personnel occupied the office. One day I went out and two-bucket washed my screaming yellow Tiburon, then put a coat of wax on it. Some lady from the office came by. "Looks great," she said, "but you're not allowed to do that." I asked what wasn't allowed. She said washing cars was verboten; if visitors saw residents were washing their cars in the lot, those visitors would bring their cars by to wash them as well. I looked at her sideways but couldn't say anything.
> 
> ...


Cool rig/tow set-up. Used to live in an apartment complex and I'd always get the evil eye from some of the older residents who didn't own a car. One lady complained of water on the ground....I live in Portland! Crazy bat. 



r286ps2 said:


> The 1984 VW Rabbit Convertible with a rabbit eared dog!!!


 Love those Rabbits and your dog is big pile of love!


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> Car and truck look great!


Truck does look good, but the miata looks great. Best looking current gen car I've seen yet. What's been done to it? Looks like wheels and suspension at the very least.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Fined said:


> fresh after I illegally washed the car in my driveway... If I have to illegally enjoy it.. so be it.


User name checks out. :laugh:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

6cylVWguy said:


> Truck does look good, but the miata looks great. Best looking current gen car I've seen yet. What's been done to it? Looks like wheels and suspension at the very least.


The 30AE is a friend's car that we're preparing for SCCA autocross (STR class). It's got coilovers, Karcepts front sway bar, and 17x9 wheels with 245-40-17 Yokohama A052 tires. It still needs a header, tune, seat, and some weight reduction before it's really ready to go. We took it out once before the season wrapped up and it's already very good.

I'm reluctant to post a picture of it here since it's not my car (the truck and trailer are mine), but what the heck


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> User name checks out. :laugh:


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

It’s nothing special but I don’t think I’ve showed photos with the new wheels on. Not a fan of the all black thing but they were a good deal. Will powdercoat soonish.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

The murdered out look works. Car is sitting nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Do like.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

Fined said:


> The murdered out look works. Car is sitting nice! :thumbup:





Cabin Pics said:


> Do like.


Thanks. They’re like a flat black almost dark gunmetal. I mean, they look good but I’ve never been a murdered out fan. Also, my friend has a powder coating gun and we have a basically new spare oven from my other buddy’s house. And powdercoat is like $15 a pound so color change is inevitable. I just need a second vehicle or second set of wheels to accommodate for the downtime.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Jasonloaf said:


>


I've never seen a GTI with drums on the back.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Just hanging out with another unreliable European car.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

Metallitubby said:


> I've never seen a GTI with drums on the back.


 mine is special


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Just hanging out with another unreliable European car.


I see you.... Boardwalk sticker in windshield.

  

Car looks great man.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> I see you.... Boardwalk sticker in windshield.
> 
> 
> 
> Car looks great man.


You're gonna have a lot of fun with it in May.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> You're gonna have a lot of fun with it in May.


What about the car?


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Metallitubby said:


> What about the car?


Oh the car will come too.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Oh the car will come too.


So thaaaaaaaaat's what you meant by "clamshell".


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> So thaaaaaaaaat's what you meant by "clamshell".


There goes that stutter again.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Smooremin said:


> There goes that stutter again.


sh sh sh sh sh sssssssssssssssshhhh shut up


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Jasonloaf said:


>


Looks great. 

How quickly were you able to sell your stock wheels?


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

kiznarsh said:


> Looks great.
> 
> How quickly were you able to sell your stock wheels?


Thanks.

I had stock Cadiz golf R wheels previously. The kid selling these wheels wanted them in trade so it worked out well for me. Previously, I sold my Austin’s at a low price due to some damage from a fender bender and they were gone within a couple of days.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

ancient warrior names and meanings


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

Better photos..


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Installed my RS6 grille this weekend. Love the way it came out.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

The previous owner badly curbed 3/4 of the wheels, I filled all the gouges and sprayed them white as winter wheels with Blizzacks, liking the white/silver more than I though I would.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Warmed up Corsa, need to replace this system asap. Too obnoxious on cold start.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Warmed up Corsa, need to replace this system asap. Too obnoxious on cold start.


There's nothing wrong with that exhaust. Leave it alone.


----------



## AztecSpec (Feb 23, 2010)

spoon! said:


> Better photos..


Car looks great.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

A few days of nice weather, so yesterday I washed it and got some proper pictures, also robbed a bolt from the Miata to hold the plate on. Today I got the insurance papers and drove it some more. 

I'm not sure how much a simple intake and exhaust add in power, but it feels much quicker than it's 215hp rating would suggest. It also sounds amazing (no cats or resonators), and idles like a tuned diesel. And I committed the worst sin an enthusiast could make-driving a rustfree classic in a Wisconsin winter


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

Stradguy93 said:


>


Nice. I had an '88 way back in the day. Fun car.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> There's nothing wrong with that exhaust. Leave it alone.


Agreed. That sounds great.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Warmed up Corsa, need to replace this system asap. Too obnoxious on cold start.


My 2.0L golf is more obnoxious than that. 
Leave it.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

Here’s my latest car.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Crispyfritter said:


> Here’s my latest car.


Plans?
I have some ideas...


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Plans?
> I have some ideas...


I really don’t. It’s awful looking but drives awesome.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Crispyfritter said:


> I really don’t. It’s awful looking but drives awesome.


That’s how I pitch myself on first dates.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Crispyfritter said:


> Here’s my latest car.


We need a portrait of this next to the Dynasty! ic: Love this gen Dakota. :heart:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> That’s how I pitch myself on first dates.


I usually follow that up with "Don't worry, it's normal when it's warmer out"


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Warmed up Corsa, need to replace this system asap. Too obnoxious on cold start.



This makes me miss my 2006 GTO so much! I bought it new and sold it about 5 years ago. Every now and then I really really miss it. :thumbup:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

chris89topher said:


> This makes me miss my 2006 GTO so much! I bought it new and sold it about 5 years ago. Every now and then I really really miss it. :thumbup:


I bought an 04 in 2007 when I was too dumb to realize the still-new 2006s on the dealer lots could have been had for the same price, did longtubes, SLP loudmouth exhaust; drove the hell out of it when I had it but I got hit hard on the drivers side 3 months after buying it so it spent most of its time in the body shop waiting for parts from Australia  Ended up selling the car in 2009 because I lost my job. Then after selling my '16 SS sedan I got bored and used some severance pay to buy this one :laugh:

You can sort of hear the blower at idle in the video, I'll try to get another clip when its a true cold start because yikes.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

Buickboy92 said:


> We need a portrait of this next to the Dynasty! ic: Love this gen Dakota. :heart:


When I’m done putting injectors in it, I’ll get a pic.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Mine on the left, buddy on the right.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Got car cleaned up on Friday.

Untitled by Erik Friedland, on Flickr


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> Got car cleaned up on Friday.
> 
> Untitled by Erik Friedland, on Flickr


Ooooh I love me an e46


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

It just so happened that both my cars sold just before the holidays (10 days apart).

so said bye to the daily Passat first, then the RS4.

She went to the right buyer for sure. 


Then through the Holidays went and purchased a new daily.

*2018 Passat GT. 2,200km* 
I really enjoyed the VR6 in the previous daily B7 i just sold, and the Passat is an absolute awesome sedan if you have kid(s). Swallows up child seats haha.
Plus.. they are easy to get great deals on haha.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## swedesc (Jan 13, 2019)

Tested night mode on my new iPhone 11. Interesting results, not sure if I’ll be using it again.


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

swedesc said:


> Tested night mode on my new iPhone 11. Interesting results, not sure if I’ll be using it again.


It might be worth it to try it again with the lights off. I've played with the function a bit and found it does an OK good job mimicking an SLR with a long exposure (e.g., seeing uniformly dark things that would otherwise show up black) but not necessarily a great job with higher contrast things like you've shown.


----------



## swedesc (Jan 13, 2019)

ghost03 said:


> It might be worth it to try it again with the lights off. I've played with the function a bit and found it does an OK good job mimicking an SLR with a long exposure (e.g., seeing uniformly dark things that would otherwise show up black) but not necessarily a great job with higher contrast things like you've shown.


I'll make sure to try it out that way!


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

goran.gli said:


> It just so happened that both my cars sold just before the holidays (10 days apart).
> 
> so said bye to the daily Passat first, then the RS4.
> 
> ...


You have to miss the RS4. They are great dailys.




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

ENV² said:


> You have to miss the RS4. They are great dailys.


I didn't daily mine, it was mostly a garage queen. Only seen about 2,500 mi over the 3 years I owned it.
Had a kiddo and life got busy a year after buying it :laugh:

But it was one terrific car!
Come spring time and those nice summer and fall days, I will miss it for sure.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

goran.gli said:


> I didn't daily mine, it was mostly a garage queen. Only seen about 2,500 mi over the 3 years I owned it.
> Had a kiddo and life got busy a year after buying it
> 
> But it was one terrific car!
> Come spring time and those nice summer and fall days, I will miss it for sure.


Why? That's one of the best daily driver cars ever. You should've just kept it and used it. Timeless. You still wouldn't have lost value using it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

ENV² said:


> Why? That's one of the best daily driver cars ever. You should've just kept it and used it. Timeless. You still wouldn't have lost value using it


Bought it with the intention of being a 3rd car in the house hold. Something fun, exciting, for nice parkway drives with the wife.
I didn't have it in me/didn't have the heart to drive it trough the salt in the winters. Just personal feelings i suppose. I know of a lot of people who daily theirs year round in my province, and they have only awesome things to say about them. But again, i hadn't bought it for that reason.

And now we have our 2nd on the way, so, my time will be even more limited. Didn't make sense to have 3 cars between the wife and my self... and besides me not having the heart to drive the car in the winter it's a bit tight on space in the back. It also helped that i made a few bucks on it :laugh:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

It still exists.....and is still broken.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

hot damn ^^^^

I wonder if I will ever own a car cool enough for Turbofans.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

sandjunkie said:


>


The Ziggurat Building!


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

Ignore the thing behind the Cayman. Loving every minute of driving the Cayman.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Cabrio (12v vr6 CTS stage III turbo kit on methanol with AWIC):






























Tristar Syncro with AHU TDi swap (Peloquin diffs, locker, tall gears, decoupler) on air ride.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Very cool Paul. :thumbup:


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)




----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

My old '69 GTV. Still going. Still needs to be washed...


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

rloewy said:


> My old '69 GTV. Still going. Still needs to be washed...


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

This page is just so good I had to get on it.

Cameo from my Old Mans RS5 Sportback


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Some new shoes for the rig..


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> Got car cleaned up on Friday.


Nice! These cars are aging really well, at least from a design perspective. I even like the lower trim level cars as you can find them in interesting colors. A neighbor has a super rare Arizona Sun Metallic 328i w/ OEM optional accessory Style 42 wheels. Clearly the owner is an enthusiast but in the very mature, very subdued OEM+ sense.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

freedomgli said:


> Nice! These cars are aging really well, at least from a design perspective. I even like the lower trim level cars as you can find them in interesting colors. A neighbor has a super rare Arizona Sun Metallic 328i w/ OEM optional accessory Style 42 wheels. Clearly the owner is an enthusiast but in the very mature, very subdued OEM+ sense.


That sounds awesome (arizona sun metallic)


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

2001 VW GTI VR6 - my first car I bought in high school back in 2005. Been through many phases in the past 15 years - from rice, to nice, and now to OEM. At first, I didn't think I would have this car this long... but I've decided I am keeping it forever. It is literally my child, and I love it.










2008 BMW 328i, 6MT










2006 A4 Avant 2.0T, 6MT


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Wife's former Civic, her current RX, and my Volt










Wife's new daily, '20 RX350 F-Sport










My daily, '17 Volt


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

15degreeGTI said:


> 2001 VW GTI VR6 - my first car I bought in high school back in 2005. Been through many phases in the past 15 years - from rice, to nice, and now to OEM. At first, I didn't think I would have this car this long... but I've decided I am keeping it forever. It is literally my child, and I love it.


That is so clean. :thumbup: I still miss my MK4. It was a fun little car.


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

germanbycar said:


>


That’s one clean 250. I love mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

ArclitGold said:


> That’s one clean 250. I love mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

some clean OBS Furds :thumbup:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

When I think "truck" I always think early-mid 90s F250s and GMT400 K2500s. 

I cannot believe I sold mine. :banghead:


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

Two beauty shots of the current fleet. 

2018 Porsche 718 Cayman by Zerin Dube, on Flickr

4U8A9591-Edit by Zerin Dube, on Flickr


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

[HR][/HR]


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

the current fleet:


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Nice collection!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

6cylVWguy said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Jesus where you been man?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> When I think "truck" I always think early-mid 90s F250s and GMT400 K2500s.
> 
> I cannot believe I sold mine. :banghead:


Me as well. They’re still out there! Find one and pick it up!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

IdontOwnAVW said:


>


Are those SS wheels? :laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

GreenandChrome said:


> Are those SS wheels? :laugh:


Do they accept tires filled to 50 PSI?


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Do they accept tires filled to 50 PSI?


I've been doing this for decades, do not scoff at me being environmentally conscience.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> I've been doing this for decades, do not scoff at me being environmentally conscience.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> I've been doing this for decades, do not scoff at me *drifting every corner the second it drops below 50 degrees*


Yer god damned right. :thumbup:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

kickapoo said:


> Wife's new daily, '20 RX350 F-Sport


:thumbup: 

Happy wife happy life. 
How do you like it so far? 
Pretty sure we're going to end up with the same thing in green here soon. 
My wife has put 110k on her 2010 and not a single issue worth mentioning. It needed tires a few years back. And brakes once. 
It's just a great car. Put it in a foot of snow and it's a little beast! 
She's got the itch though. Keeps saying how it's 10 years old and it's about time.


----------



## BFalk628 (Dec 30, 2012)

Early 2000's  boxes









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

recent butt pic


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

BFalk628 said:


> Early 2000's  boxes


Mmm, I like that combo a lot.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

I CANT SEE ****!!!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

bothhandsplease said:


> recent butt pic


thicc


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> I CANT SEE ****!!!


Your hood isn't closed. Make sure you close that before taking Sam to dinner tonight. Last thing we need is the hood popping up!


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

The sun poked its head out today, so I went to play in the mountains.


----------



## landstuhltaylor (Jul 21, 2011)

Wish they had take the same picture this year as well, would have had more air time










Exploring Canyonlands in the Golf last month


----------



## TheLateGTI (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Just got rid of my JCW MINI 

Untitled by ohiodub_995, on Flickr


for this... 

Untitled by ohiodub_995, on Flickr

Untitled by ohiodub_995, on Flickr

couldnt be happier...


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> picture


noice ben


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Removed the quattro script from the front grille and removed the trunk lip spoiler. Aiming for a car that no one expects 128 mph trap speeds from.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

I just bought this a few days ago to replace my Sebring :laugh: Suffice to say, I have come to my senses and am getting rid of that thing, ASAP :laugh: 

This should be a nice replacement though...

2010 Ford Mondeo Titanium
2.0 Ecoboost with Powershift auto
203hp
Brisbane Brown metallic
Decently optionied, albeit far away from having everything. More than enough for me tho as it's got all I cared about. 
Only 97.000kms (about 60k miles)





































Picked it up last night, here it is next to my dad's imported '13 Explorer Sport with the 3.5 Ecoboost: 












My Chrysler was getting on my nerves due to it leaking and the seating position was a bit crappy on longer drives. Also, it was a really dumb idea to go from a Ram to a tiny 944 and a Sebring. I wanted a car where I could basically just chuck anything in the back without having to worry if it'd fit. 

I looked at quite a few different wagons. Didn't really think about Ford until my old man bought a imported Explorer Sport a few months ago. That thing is pretty cool (although the transfer case already exploded and got replaced by the deler  ) and so I started looking at Fords. 

A Focus was too small for what I wanted, but the Mondeo fits all my bills. I can sit nicely in it, the trunk is huge, it's nice and quiet at highway speeds... 

The 2.0 Ecoboost is my first Turbo, and it's a pretty different experience from all the n/a's I've been driving the past 13 years. It's got the exact same hp as my Sebring, but it feels infinitely faster and more powerful. I quite like it. And I already found out you can flash the Ecu to the map of the 240hp model. Or even higher, up to 280... maybe I'll do that, maybe I won't. We'll see.


Oh, and this thing has just been gathering dust the past few months:










I've been slowly collecting maintenance parts to get it up to spec.


----------



## rick8018 (Jan 3, 2001)

Volkl said:


> The sun poked its head out today, so I went to play in the mountains.



Gorgeous car and a great photo! :heart::heart:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

cseaman said:


> *Removed the quattro script from the front grille and removed the trunk lip spoiler.* Aiming for a car that no one expects 128 mph trap speeds from.


:thumbdown: You should put both back on.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

andlf said:


> :thumbdown: You should put both back on.


Lol, yeah the tiny Quattro script and spoiler are really going to throw people off. Not the aggressive RS bumper, large dual exhaust or massive brakes. It’s the tiniest accessories on the car that’ll do it. :laugh:


----------



## StayPufft (Feb 14, 2020)

cseaman said:


> Removed the quattro script from the front grille and removed the trunk lip spoiler. Aiming for a car that no one expects 128 mph trap speeds from.


Love the silver trim with this color.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

andlf said:


> :thumbdown: You should put both back on.


Sorry, Randy, but we are on very different modding pages. I like clean and simple, which is the opposite end of the spectrum from installing dumbass louvers and 21" wheels on a 5th gen Camaro.



StayPufft said:


> Love the silver trim with this color.


Thanks. Not a lot of people stick with Alu optics....I love it from being a teenager when the B5 S4 hit the states and always considering the silver mirrors to be an S/RS specialty. :thumbup:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

csemen said:


> Sorry, Randy, but we are on very different modding pages. I like clean and simple, which is the opposite end of the spectrum from installing dumbass louvers and 21" wheels on a 5th gen Camaro.


🍺 Win! Struck a nerve. That was easy! I just thought I'd post something besides youtube trash...:laugh:
My 21" wheels are stock BTW...and who the hell is Randy?...Probst?










Louvers are so stupid. I guess it's not _Euro Chic_ enough.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

andlf said:


> Louvers are so stupid. I guess it's not _Euro Chic_ enough.


The F40 has louvers on the engine cover. You're just adding plastic to the rear window of your trash can Camaro. Keep trying. Edit your next response 10 minutes after you post it, too.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

cseaman said:


> The F40 has louvers on the engine cover. You're just adding plastic to the rear window of your trash can Camaro. Keep trying. Edit your next response 10 minutes after you post it, too.


Such an insightful post d!p$#!+. Happy Valentine's Day sweetheart! :laugh:


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

landstuhltaylor said:


> Wish they had take the same picture this year as well, would have had more air time


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


>


My sentiments exactly. Love that cone sticker.


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

cseaman said:


> Removed the quattro script from the front grille and removed the trunk lip spoiler. Aiming for a car that no one expects 128 mph trap speeds from.


A3 TDI badge, or bust!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Dandbest said:


>


Like the Rangers plate :thumbup:


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

Smooremin said:


> Like the Rangers plate :thumbup:


yeah, big fan. :beer:


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Stretched her legs









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Getting closer and closer....


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

On the 250KM road trip home from picking it up.
Tse6XivlRBaj1mL23fho9g by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

T-18 days until she gets the garage.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

New one


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

kiznarsh said:


> T-18 days until she gets the garage.


Please tell me you have a two car garage. Your 987 is way too pretty to be relegated to the elements. Nice MKVII too!


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

IdontOwnAVW said:


>


Sporty


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

KrisA said:


> Please tell me you have a two car garage. Your 987 is way too pretty to be relegated to the elements. Nice MKVII too!


Word.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

kiznarsh said:


> Word.


How much space on either side and between the cars do you have? They built my garage to fit 2 cars so long as you don’t have to open the doors.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Jasonloaf said:


> How much space on either side and between the cars do you have? They built my garage to fit 2 cars so long as you don’t have to open the doors.


It's 18 ft wide so not too tight, but once I add a work bench on the left side next to my tool box and compressor, it'll be a little harder.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

kiznarsh said:


> It's 18 ft wide so not too tight, but once I add a work bench on the left side next to my tool box and compressor, it'll be a little harder.


That’s not bad. I hear you on the workbench thing. The PO has this art desk built into the garage and left a small part of it but it’s quite wide making me having to park the cars closer together. I think I may rip it out this weekend and build a new one.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Really quite satisfied with my recent pickup. The Mondeo is a good package.


----------



## sg207ptg (Jul 6, 2000)

Some of our cars


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Jasonloaf said:


> New one


Very pretty E46, and it has a very rare (in the US) moonroof delete option.


----------



## landstuhltaylor (Jul 21, 2011)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> My sentiments exactly. Love that cone sticker.


Everything up front is primered because I've shattered all the panels with cone hits at one time or another.

Motor is burning oil now though so hopefully it's got one more season left in it. Time to start looking for a 4.8 crank to put together a 12:1 5.1L motor to take advantage of the 2700lb min weight...


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

After ~5500km roadtrip to Vancouver Island and back
Sensible grey road warrior by crashmtb, on Flickr


----------



## StayPufft (Feb 14, 2020)

Just picked up this clean Duramax. Not the best daily but it is fun.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

Here's my goofy looking vehicle:


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Very pretty E46, and it has a very rare (in the US) moonroof delete option.


Thanks. It seems to be a fairly interesting spec being base, automatic, sport package.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

I want in on the VAG action on this page!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Very pretty E46, and it has a very rare (in the US) moonroof delete option.


It's not a sunroof delete option. The sunroof was just part of the premium pkg which this car doesn't have.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

ice4life said:


> It's not a sunroof delete option. The sunroof was just part of the premium pkg which this car doesn't have.


I think the point is that it doesn’t have a sunroof and that point was established. No need to get hung up on semantics.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Jasonloaf said:


> I think the point is that it doesn’t have a sunroof and that point was established. No need to get hung up on semantics.


Does it have rear door airbags?


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

westopher said:


> On the 250KM road trip home from picking it up.
> Tse6XivlRBaj1mL23fho9g by Chris West, on Flickr


Whoa! Did this replace your e36 or keeping both?


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

Cabin Pics said:


> Does it have rear door airbags?


Not sure


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Jasonloaf said:


> I think the point is that it doesn’t have a sunroof and that point was established. No need to get hung up on semantics.


Sorry- it's just not the "very rare... option" they led it on to be. Plenty of non PP cars. Didn't mean to offend.



Cabin Pics said:


> Does it have rear door airbags?


Now that would be a rare option! Bonus points if they're not deactivated


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

ice4life said:


> Sorry- it's just not the "very rare... option" they led it on to be. Plenty of non PP cars. Didn't mean to offend.
> 
> 
> Now that would be a rare option! Bonus points if they're not deactivated


I’m not offended by any means. I just don’t give a **** about “very rare” or what have you so I found it silly that you felt it was necessary to point it out. But hey, to each their own.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Jasonloaf said:


> I’m not offended by any means.


Cool :thumbup:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

At first I wasn’t sure, but the overlap of these cars isn’t as large as I’d thought.

The e36 is just too good to get rid of for the dollar value it would get me. I guess I’m one of those guys that just has a bunch of old cars instead of a new one haha.



Quinn1.8t said:


> westopher said:
> 
> 
> > On the 250KM road trip home from picking it up.
> ...


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> Does it have rear door airbags?


Quiet you.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Sorry- it's just not the "very rare... option" they led it on to be. Plenty of non PP cars. Didn't mean to offend.


This particular E46 appears to be a 2001 model 325i. After some additional research, it seems the moonroof was available either as a part of the Premium Package, or as a stand-alone option. I concede your point about it not being standard. The moonroof became standard later in the E46 model run (US models), and continued to be standard well into the E90 model run.

The point still stands that very few E46 BMW’s (and also E90) were sold in the US without a moonroof. Most dealers stocked very few no-moonroof models; they typically had to be special-ordered. The number sold without this feature was small. I therefore consider a no-moonroof BMW E46 3-Series to be very rare. This is different in other parts of the world, where BMW sold other E46 models (316, 318, 320 petrol and Diesel cars).

Still not convinced? Go to any automotive sale site (Auto Trader, Craig’s List, Bring-a-Trailer, etc), and count the number of non-moonroof E46 models you find. 
:beer:


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

westopher said:


> The e36 is just too good to get rid of for the dollar value it would get me. I guess I’m one of those guys that just has a bunch of old cars instead of a new one haha.


Don't blame you. Your e36 is one of my favorites :beer:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Took a tour of the Eastern Nebraska/ Western Iowa Missouri River flooded areas. Nice twisty roads.
Enjoying this thing much more without the bagged suspension tbh.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> This particular E46 appears to be a 2001 model 325i. After some additional research, it seems the moonroof was available either as a part of the Premium Package, or as a stand-alone option. I concede your point about it not being standard. The moonroof became standard later in the E46 model run (US models), and continued to be standard well into the E90 model run.
> 
> The point still stands that very few E46 BMW’s (and also E90) were sold in the US without a moonroof. Most dealers stocked very few no-moonroof models; they typically had to be special-ordered. The number sold without this feature was small. I therefore consider a no-moonroof BMW E46 3-Series to be very rare. This is different in other parts of the world, where BMW sold other E46 models (316, 318, 320 petrol and Diesel cars).
> 
> ...


I get the point- they're not that common. I did find one with a quick search though:

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/803654576/overview/


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Old Red
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

New Daily
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

lyonsroar said:


> Took a tour of the Eastern Nebraska/ Western Iowa Missouri River flooded areas. Nice twisty roads.
> Enjoying this thing much more without the bagged suspension tbh.


Looks good but why would you say you enjoy it more bagless? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

westopher said:


> At first I wasn’t sure, but the overlap of these cars isn’t as large as I’d thought.
> 
> The e36 is just too good to get rid of for the dollar value it would get me. I guess I’m one of those guys that just has a bunch of old cars instead of a new one haha.


Oh wow, so this is yours! I saw photos of it on Flickr but didn't realize you picked it up. Congrats! :beer:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Mine and the wife’s.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

acsean792 said:


> Looks good but why would you say you enjoy it more bagless?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just didn't enjoy the constant nagging worry that something could malfunction and render the car virtually immovable. Had I aired out for that picture..what if the compressor packs up and quits...then I couldn't even move out of the road. I dunno. Tried it, didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would.


Here's another pic:


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

lyonsroar said:


> Took a tour of the Eastern Nebraska/ Western Iowa Missouri River flooded areas. Nice twisty roads.
> Enjoying this thing much more without the bagged suspension tbh.


Looks great - stock suspension? These cars really are great in stock (or near stock) form. 

Why did I think you sold this car awhile back? I see you around occasionally and assumed it was someone else...


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Slipstream said:


> Looks great - stock suspension? These cars really are great in stock (or near stock) form.
> 
> Why did I think you sold this car awhile back? I see you around occasionally and assumed it was someone else...


Thanks! Stock suspension for now. I'm thinking about a nice cup kit but I haven't pulled the trigger yet. I like the idea of being a little lower without sacrificing usability. 

Eh I tried to sell it...turns out an MK6 with a loud exhaust system is worth mostly nothing. So I paid it off and I'm just going to run it until it dies.


----------



## StayPufft (Feb 14, 2020)

lyonsroar said:


> I just didn't enjoy the constant nagging worry that something could malfunction and render the car virtually immovable. Had I aired out for that picture..what if the compressor packs up and quits...then I couldn't even move out of the road. I dunno. Tried it, didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would.
> 
> 
> Here's another pic:


We left my wife's Rabbit at a diner once cause a leader line wore through. Can confirm bags can result in living in constant fear.


----------



## dubsport87 v2.0 (Jul 10, 2016)

My bucket


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Big thanks to Schnell for the steering wheel :thumbup::beer:


----------



## isonic (Jul 25, 2004)

dubsport87 v2.0 said:


> My bucket


:thumbup:


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

dubsport87 v2.0 said:


> My bucket


I love the wheels. Are those upsize fittipaldi?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

aar0n. said:


> Big thanks to Schnell for the steering wheel


Think this is the first time I've seen your car.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

dubsport87 v2.0 said:


> My bucket





aar0n. said:


> Big thanks to Schnell for the steering wheel


Love my pcar brethren. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

HI SPEED said:


> I love the wheels. Are those upsize fittipaldi?


look like reverse mount OZ Futura's.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

kiznarsh said:


> Think this is the first time I've seen your car.


I've been very bad about posting anything about my own cars here :laugh:



ENV² said:


> Love my pcar brethren.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


:wave:



n0rdicalex. said:


> look like reverse mount OZ Futura's.


They look face mounted but I can't zoom in enough to definitively tell


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

lyonsroar said:


> Thanks! Stock suspension for now. I'm thinking about a nice cup kit but I haven't pulled the trigger yet. I like the idea of being a little lower without sacrificing usability.
> 
> Eh I tried to sell it...turns out an MK6 with a loud exhaust system is worth mostly nothing. So I paid it off and I'm just going to run it until it dies.


I have Neuspeed sports, Koni struts/shocks, TTRS strut mounts and Velt sport shock mounts. Not much of a drop, but big improvement over stock. Ride is good IMO.


----------



## dubsport87 v2.0 (Jul 10, 2016)

n0rdicalex. said:


> look like reverse mount OZ Futura's.


 they are face mounted and up-sized from 17" to 18"


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

dubsport87 v2.0 said:


> My bucket


Very very like.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Wanted one since I was 6









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Missing summer.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Love all the Porsche content. One day.


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Gitcha Sum said:


> Love all the Porsche content. One day.


HD Chevy Dump? Looks awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Shipped it to the new home, Richmond, VA today.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

cseaman said:


> Shipped it to the new home, Richmond, VA today.


Richmond is popping off right now. We lived there for 8 years and I look forward to going back every year to visit. It's nothing like it was 20 years ago. Enjoy it and if you need any recommendations feel free to PM!


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

ice4life said:


> Richmond is popping off right now. We lived there for 8 years and I look forward to going back every year to visit. It's nothing like it was 20 years ago. Enjoy it and if you need any recommendations feel free to PM!


:beer: :beer: Thanks man! There are two schools that I had/have to attend at Fort Lee and was there for the first one in 2016, but stupidly lived in Petersburg, as I wasn't remotely familiar with the area. This time, and now married, I knew I needed to live somewhere cool while the Army was giving us that option. There is a brand new development on the slip that we are living in and I can't wait. Commute will suck, but commuting for work is a LOT better than commuting for fun. 

On the off chance you know of any vegan/plant-based spots, I'm all ears. We did Ipanema and 821 in November and are very stoked for such an awesome food scene.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## Mikepea (Jan 20, 2013)

5 tons of Toyota beef...looking forward to adding something fun to the mix.


----------



## Alltrack-NH (Feb 8, 2020)

My supercharged '13 Mustang GT Track Pack.
608 rwhp. Can't wait to drive it again. Doesn't do well in the snow, lol











My 2006 Tundra V8 4x4. 











Wife's 656 rwhp 2008 GT500


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

cseaman said:


> :beer: :beer: Thanks man! There are two schools that I had/have to attend at Fort Lee and was there for the first one in 2016, but stupidly lived in Petersburg, as I wasn't remotely familiar with the area. This time, and now married, I knew I needed to live somewhere cool while the Army was giving us that option. There is a brand new development on the slip that we are living in and I can't wait. Commute will suck, but commuting for work is a LOT better than commuting for fun.
> 
> On the off chance you know of any vegan/plant-based spots, I'm all ears. We did Ipanema and 821 in November and are very stoked for such an awesome food scene.


Here are some of my fav vegan spots:

Phoenix Garden (get the pho)
Fresca
Harrison St Cafe


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Mikepea said:


> 5 tons of Toyota beef...looking forward to adding something fun to the mix.


Keep it in the family...MR2 Turbo.


----------



## Mikepea (Jan 20, 2013)

kiznarsh said:


> Keep it in the family...MR2 Turbo.


This is not a bad idea.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Trying to bring the old red rocket back to life after sitting dead for 3 years.









Can anyone point me over to golden era Euro ****box registry thread?


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

Finally got the 718 out to the track this past weekend. What a fantastic car. I'm really loving every mile in this thing. 

MSR Houston 2-29-20 by Zerin Dube, on Flickr


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

Missing summer


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

tip said:


> Missing summer


I love these cars. I recently helped my father sell his '64 Corvette to purchase his "dream car" an early '63 Riviera (pictured below). The car, and the story behind it's design, is fascinating. A lot of design cues are carried out into other product lines later on (Chevelle, Monte Carlo, even the 2nd gen Corvair). 

And because this is a "show me your car" thread, the red Olds is mine.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Paint cleaned up alright...

Untitled by Erik Friedland, on Flickr

Untitled by Erik Friedland, on Flickr

Untitled by Erik Friedland, on Flickr


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Cabin Pics said:


> Paint cleaned up alright...
> 
> Untitled by Erik Friedland, on Flickr
> 
> ...


As usual- looking good. I'm gonna keep hounding you about those wipers though :laugh:


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Just finished a 3.6 VR6 swap into my Corrado. Except for the upgraded front brake kit being visible, from the outside the car looks otherwise bone stock. Which was the whole idea.



















I forgot to post a picture of the business end, we'll be making a custom AC line soon to clean up the bay a little more


----------



## BonusParts (Aug 1, 2009)

My latest fleet addition



I'm smitten


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Row1Rich said:


> Just finished a 3.6 VR6 swap into my Corrado. Except for the upgraded front brake kit being visible, from the outside the car looks otherwise bone stock. Which was the whole idea.


Looks great from where I'm sitting. :thumbup:



BonusParts said:


> My latest fleet addition
> 
> 
> 
> I'm smitten


This also looks great. Enjoy!


----------



## BonusParts (Aug 1, 2009)

Row1Rich said:


> Just finished a 3.6 VR6 swap into my Corrado. Except for the upgraded front brake kit being visible, from the outside the car looks otherwise bone stock. Which was the whole idea.


:heart::heart::heart:




Cabin Pics said:


> Looks great from where I'm sitting. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> This also looks great. Enjoy!


Thanks - its a blast. The urge to modify is strong with this one.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

My current daily driver. It’s weird going from 3 cars to just 1. New daily search has begun.


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

t_white said:


> My current daily driver. It’s weird going from 3 cars to just 1. New daily search has begun.


It's perfect. What have you done to it?


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

tip said:


> Missing summer


:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Same shot. Different car. I am enjoying having a garage....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Row1Rich said:


> Just finished a 3.6 VR6 swap into my Corrado. Except for the upgraded front brake kit being visible, from the outside the car looks otherwise bone stock. Which was the whole idea.


yeah, gonna need some videos of this! :heart:



t_white said:


> My current daily driver. It’s weird going from 3 cars to just 1. New daily search has begun.


I love LM's - that looks so good. always wanted a set and have tinkered with a set for the S4.


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

sicklyscott said:


> I love these cars. I recently helped my father sell his '64 Corvette to purchase his "dream car" an early '63 Riviera (pictured below). The car, and the story behind it's design, is fascinating. A lot of design cues are carried out into other product lines later on (Chevelle, Monte Carlo, even the 2nd gen Corvair)


That is awesome :thumbup: It is definitely an iconic design.

Any more pics of his Riv? And your Olds!


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Alltrack-NH (Feb 8, 2020)

Looks great ^^^ What color is that? ^^^^


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Alltrack-NH said:


> Looks great ^^^ What color is that? ^^^^


Thank you! It's Pure Grey


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Jetta's have come a long way, but I just can't bring myself to like the new style, much like the 2006's. It's something about that front end, the rest is pretty good.

Guess i'll stick to my 2002 Jetta


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Picked up one of the last ones.. very impressed


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

This followed me home yesterday..........










..........and it came with a joy stick.......:laugh:


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

tip said:


> That is awesome :thumbup: It is definitely an iconic design.
> 
> Any more pics of his Riv? And your Olds!


Here's the only other shot I have at the moment. I tried to get him hooked up with a local photographer for some nice shots as a gift but he never was able to coordinate a day.










And the Olds is currently in the below state, full "build thread" is here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ed-it-all-is-now-mine!-(-65-Cutlass-work-log)










And before she went under the knife:


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Wimbledon said:


>


How has the lotus ownership been?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

ENV² said:


> How has the lotus ownership been?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Wonderful. No issues during my ownership aside from a few small things addressed by the selling dealer at the time I bought it. The steering feel and responsive handling spoil you, making many, many other sporty cars feel insufficiently sporty compared to the Exige. I don’t think I’ll sell it because I can’t think of anything that drives like this.


----------



## bach61 (Mar 10, 2018)

*Gone is the G35*










A fun two seater-looking coupe that actually had a back seat good enuf for the little kids but a bit of wiggle for a grandpa having to lift them in and out of that tortuous cubby. :banghead:

The Sportwagen took over the job and is actually a bit of snowmobile-type fun/adventrue here in the wintery mix. The rwd midgi wheelbase G was a bit challenging on the nasty winter days :facepalm:


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Wimbledon said:


> Wonderful. No issues during my ownership aside from a few small things addressed by the selling dealer at the time I bought it. The steering feel and responsive handling spoil you, making many, many other sporty cars feel insufficiently sporty compared to the Exige. I don’t think I’ll sell it because I can’t think of anything that drives like this.


Always wanted one. Might look if the car market takes a hit

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## N2OInferno (Oct 15, 2006)

For some reason the trade in value of my Mazda 2 went up from 3k a year ago to 4800 at the end of Feb, so it was kind of a no brainer to trade it in for something else. Ended up with this CPO 2.0t Sport with the 10 speed. So far it's been great. Funny thing is I did not want a blue car, but I made an exception for this particular one..










Needs a paint correction badly, but that will come soon.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

^ Nice purchase, congrats. That's the best view of the new Accord in my opinion. Good color choice as well.


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

I really didn't need another project.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Hers and his.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> Hers and his.


:thumbup:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Next project - get this 30 year old tint off. YUCK.
IMG_9423 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

Santa Cruz trip from a few months ago.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Debating whether or not to keep the rings black. Also added an S6 diffuser this weekend.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

^If I had to choose another color available in the US for my A6 it would be that. Very sharp. As for the logo on the front, I think the chrome rings would do a nice job of breaking up all that black plastic. If you keep them that's cool but I would then recommend you get matching black rings on the rear.


----------



## lowlight (Nov 8, 2005)

N2OInferno said:


> For some reason the trade in value of my Mazda 2 went up from 3k a year ago to 4800 at the end of Feb, so it was kind of a no brainer to trade it in for something else. Ended up with this CPO 2.0t Sport with the 10 speed. So far it's been great. Funny thing is I did not want a blue car, but I made an exception for this particular one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Love Accords! :thumbup:

Quite an upgrade from your Mazda2, though I've always liked the Mazda2. Like a Fiesta ST without the power...

Planning on a wrap then? Details? I'm planning on an RS3 and while I love the subtle, sleeper look, I also like the idea of a more daring color via vinyl wrap...

Honda 2.0T is a rocket, any power mod plans? I mean, you'll probably enjoy it stock for a while...but eventually?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> ^If I had to choose another color available in the US for my A6 it would be that. Very sharp. As for the logo on the front, I think the chrome rings would do a nice job of breaking up all that black plastic. If you keep them that's cool but I would then recommend you get matching black rings on the rear.


Thanks - as soon as I saw this color combo (navy on brown), I knew it was the one. And you're right, I either add chrome rings (which would help break up the all black), or black out the rear. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## mitanokaseifu (Mar 9, 2015)

Mr. ZJ right before his carwash.










Golf R MKVI.


----------



## N2OInferno (Oct 15, 2006)

lowlight said:


> Nice! Love Accords! :thumbup:
> 
> Quite an upgrade from your Mazda2, though I've always liked the Mazda2. Like a Fiesta ST without the power...
> 
> ...


Thanks! I really liked the Mazda, but I've got two growing boys and limited back seat room, and all in all I just wanted something nicer to sit in while I'm going to and from work. A little ironic now but at some point I'll have to head back to the office.. I thought about keeping the 2 as a project b-spec car or something, but I just don't have the time or space for it right now.

Actually no plans for a wrap or anything other than a paint correction. I loved the blue on my Protege5 in the past, but for some reason every single blue vehicle I've looked at was an instant no. Almost any color offered other than blue. Then I saw the Still Night Pearl on the Accord and decided right then and there that was the color I was getting. I'm a sucker for blurple and lots of metal flake I guess. Tossing around the idea of wrapping the roof black though.

Power mods will likely come with time. I'm not aiming for any real big numbers, but maybe bolt ons, CTR turbo, and Ktuner. In the past decade we haven't owned anything with more than 160 horsepower, so even stock it's still making my smile when I floor it. In the near future I'll probably lower it a little and maybe swap to 18s. First order of business is amps, dsp, and a sub to help out the factory radio. Parts are ready to go in the garage, just gotta make time to install them. Oh, and I did remove the fender garnishes for a cleaner look.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in an 80 series ownership thread? I've had my 1997 LX450 since last September and with the quarantine I have a lot of free time to do some writing about my thoughts and experiences.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Roketdriver said:


> Would anyone be interested in an 80 series ownership thread?


Yes.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Pizza Cat said:


> Yes.


x2


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Adding some pics of our Golf R, had pics of the Cayman a ways back.




























Speaking of the Cayman I'm starting to consider the possibility that I won't even get it out of storage this year. People are talking about restricting leaving your home to only getting required supplies. In such an environment I'm not sure bringing out the Porsche is even worth it.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Pizza Cat said:


> Yes.





Cabin Pics said:


> x2


Done and done :thumbup:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...hip-Experiences-AKA-The-Adventures-of-Chungus


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

KrisA said:


> Adding some pics of our Golf R


Where's the front indicator on the US/CA spec Golf R? Here it's a LED strip at the bottom, where the honeycomb pattern is on yours.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Son said:


> Where's the front indicator on the US/CA spec Golf R? Here it's a LED strip at the bottom, where the honeycomb pattern is on yours.


NA spec GTIs and Rs don't get the dynamic signals. We get this:












Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

CaleDeRoo said:


> the most spectacularly colored C5


Is that factory paint?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

KrisA said:


> Adding some pics of our Golf R, had pics of the Cayman a ways back.


Love the Golf R, but I hate what Volkswagen did to the side skirts on the facelift. At least it’s less noticeable in black.


----------



## Ilikewaffles (Aug 15, 2018)

This is going to be my fleet for *at least* 15years bare minimum , but I’m planning on never selling either. 
In the future I might add an electric car as a 3rd car when they become more affordable.
But I hate buying cars so this is my combo forever.

2011 GX460 daily driver, it will only get bigger A/T tires.
2015 STI with a built motor and 408whp (on pump gas), weekend car.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Pizza Cat said:


> Yes.





Cabin Pics said:


> x2





Roketdriver said:


> Done and done :thumbup:


I was gonna say "no" but looks like I was too late.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

pontiac said:


> Is that factory paint?


Yes it's Fairway Green


----------



## are you listening (Jun 30, 2008)

Roketdriver said:


> Would anyone be interested in an 80 series ownership thread? I've had my 1997 LX450 since last September and with the quarantine I have a lot of free time to do some writing about my thoughts and experiences.


I'm working on getting a 100. I'm in Colo Sprgs.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Yes it's Fairway Green


Wow, I'm bowled over by that paint. Beautiful.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Yes it's Fairway Green




The plate. Hahaha! Nice one. I'm picklerick!!! :laugh:


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Yes it's Fairway Green


Love it. Wheels are working for me too and I don't usually like chrome.


----------



## Paradgim_shift (Jan 22, 2008)

*Jerp*


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

caj1 said:


> Picked up one of the last ones.. very impressed


Oh........my............gawd !! :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## g34343greg (Jan 9, 2014)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Yes it's Fairway Green


that looks amazing!! :heart:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

'Vettes pull off dark greens extraordinarily well. :thumbup:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Spent the day washing and waxing yesterday...then back in the garage.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


What do you have against Kelli Pickler? 

:laugh:


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

GreenandChrome said:


> What do you have against Kelli Pickler?
> 
> :laugh:


I see it too. Those boobs though


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

DSC_0079 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## L0w n slow (Jan 20, 2016)

My old crusty mk2 that I bought for 300 dollars and put a 12v vr6 in 
Complete with BMW borbet type a
Wish I still had the motor and wheels  


And my new mk7.5 gti 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

New shoes for the crowd slayer today.....


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

Roketdriver said:


> Would anyone be interested in an 80 series ownership thread? I've had my 1997 LX450 since last September and with the quarantine I have a lot of free time to do some writing about my thoughts and experiences.


is that the ice pond off of I-70 where they do the autox and what not?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Mrs. 2oh’s and mine.


----------



## elocma (Jul 19, 2012)

Washed the C3 this weekend. Paint was looking good after a lot of polishing/sealing in the fall. Still struggling to trace down an oil leak though...


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Finally got both into the 'shop' garage after finishing winter projects on the Z06.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

elocma said:


>


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> is that the ice pond off of I-70 where they do the autox and what not?


Yup! It's a lot of fun. I only got to do it once this winter but next year I plan on doing 2-3 events.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

elocma said:


> Washed the C3 this weekend. Paint was looking good after a lot of polishing/sealing in the fall. Still struggling to *trace down an oil leak though*...



Hint: it's under the hood. 

In all my years working on racecars, I don't think we ever had a leak-free car. That's the Chevy V8 trademark.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


This is awesome. Wish they kept Fairway green around for the Z06s.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

elocma said:


> Washed the C3 this weekend. Paint was looking good after a lot of polishing/sealing in the fall. Still struggling to trace down an oil leak though...


What year is your car? My FIL has an almost identical car minus the wheels and side exit exhausts. I believe his is a '72.


----------



## elocma (Jul 19, 2012)

GreenandChrome said:


> Hint: it's under the hood.
> 
> In all my years working on racecars, I don't think we ever had a leak-free car. That's the Chevy V8 trademark.


That's what I've gathered from asking a few of my friends. I've replaced oil pan gasket, rear main seal, and valve cover gaskets but those haven't fixed it. Need to do a deep clean before I go any farther, everything is coated. It's not leaking enough to be a problem it just drives me crazy.



6cylVWguy said:


> What year is your car? My FIL has an almost identical car minus the wheels and side exit exhausts. I believe his is a '72.


Mine's a '72 also. The last year of the front and rear chrome bumpers.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

After the traditional first Spring wash.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

elocma said:


> Mine's a '72 also. The last year of the front and rear chrome bumpers.


The early C3s with the chrome bumpers are very pretty cars---I enjoy seeing the '72 ever so often. If you've ever seen _Love the Beast_ with Eric Bana, my FIL is pretty much the same was Eric's dad. The C3 just sits. Doesn't really drive it, but doesn't want to sell it or work on it either.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

UncleJB said:


> After the traditional first Spring wash.


I really like 20th's - that looks especially clean. :beer:

my R32 is still in the garage with storage dust and I chose to wash the S4 and Outback earlier this week when it was in the 70's... now it's in the 40's. :facepalm:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

n0rdicalex. said:


> I really like 20th's - that looks especially clean. :beer:
> 
> my R32 is still in the garage with storage dust and I chose to wash the S4 and Outback earlier this week when it was in the 70's... now it's in the 40's. :facepalm:


Thanks. We had warmer weather too but pouring and 40's today. 

Good news is I don't have to drive anywhere these days so all the cars are clean and staying that way. :laugh:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

elocma said:


> That's what I've gathered from asking a few of my friends. I've replaced oil pan gasket, rear main seal, and valve cover gaskets but those haven't fixed it. Need to do a deep clean before I go any farther, everything is coated. It's not leaking enough to be a problem it just drives me crazy.


Timing chain cover is another one. Look at it this way, if it doesn't leak, it means you're out of oil. :laugh:


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

New wheels and tires.


----------



## are you listening (Jun 30, 2008)

Now I just need the DMV to open so I can get tags.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Just a pair of GTIs and an old truck.

It's amazing at how much difference there is between just one generation. The Mk VI comes across as a scrappy little city car that is great for running errands in the city or country. The shorter gearing make it easier to get along with and the slightly softer suspension and seats makes it pretty comfy.

The Mk VII feels more refined and is a better highway car. The steering has a really nice on center feel. The longer gearing, more powerful engine and tighter suspension makes it a blast for country roads or highway cruising. It's ok in the city but not as good as the MkVI. Both cars are 6 speed manuals.


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Gear_Cruncher said:


> Just a pair of GTIs and an old truck.
> 
> It's amazing at how much difference there is between just one generation. The Mk VI comes across as a scrappy little city car that is great for running errands in the city or country. The shorter gearing make it easier to get along with and the slightly softer suspension and seats makes it pretty comfy.
> 
> The Mk VII feels more refined and is a better highway car. The steering has a really nice on center feel. The longer gearing, more powerful engine and tighter suspension makes it a blast for country roads or highway cruising. It's ok in the city but not as good as the MkVI. Both cars are 6 speed manuals.


Great collection....I had a mk5 and mk7 GTI at the same time too, and yes, quite a difference. However you could tell they came from the same people. There's a lot of family DNA in the design and feel. The MQB platform is a huge step up in terms of 'feel' but there was a certain level of quality from the mk5 which I didn't get in the mk7....not that the mk7 felt low quality by any chance. The mk5 felt a little over-engineered like those old Mercedes Benzes.

Cool truck too


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

.
Gone but not forgotten


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Updated, nearly complete, but still a poor attempt at afleet shot:

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## tree_fiddy (Apr 13, 2020)

Replaced my go kart with a slightly newer one - my old one is the one with the black trim and the new one is the one with body coloured trim, fogs etc.
First order of business - coilovers to bring it down 50/60mm, and replace the ugly head unit with a period-correct MFD1 (+ aux cable)


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

Shot of the hoopties.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)




----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

Finally got my wheels after a year+ wait. Installed springs & carbon lip last week during quarantine. All dressed up and nowhere to go.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

cseaman said:


>


Dank


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

Living downtown Toronto and having work a 20 minute walk away from me means I get to drive these puppies to work everyday:










...seriously I miss driving and every day it kills me inside.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> Hers and his.


And beneath 8+ layers of paint...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow nice work on the Bus. Do you plan on painting back to the original scheme?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Wow nice work on the Bus. Do you plan on painting back to the original scheme?


Im more curious if the shop he is using always paints the finished rendering of their customers cars on trailers.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> Im more curious if the shop he is using always paints the finished rendering of their customers cars on trailers.


:laugh:


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

I've been spending time cleaning the wagon


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Wow nice work on the Bus. Do you plan on painting back to the original scheme?





Smooremin said:


> Im more curious if the shop he is using always paints the finished rendering of their customers cars on trailers.



:laugh: Yeah I guess the trailer is a subtle hint. It's being restored but it's not a standard 100% new everything restoration. We're going to try and preserve as much of that original paint as possible. Areas that have metal replaced (like lower 6" between the wheels which is why they didn't bother stripping) or have bare spots will be given color. Rest of original paint will be cut/buffed. On top of the whole body will be clear coat. Interior will be redone/repainted. Undercarriage (where most the work is needed) will be redone. End result will not be a Concours level Bus like what's on the trailer, but a fresh and very excellent condition survivor. 

One note, paint colors looks more like this than what was pictured.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Got it moving under its own power again, so rather than an outside picture; heres an inside pic:


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

All three of mine


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Starting to realize there are a lot of people on here with MK1 Cabriolets. :thumbup:


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

UncleJB said:


> Starting to realize there are a lot of people on here with MK1 Cabriolets. :thumbup:


they are just pure fun to drive. Very much like an old air cooled.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

IMG_9592


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

^^^Love that picture!

Went for a drive around LA today. Stopped in Chinatown during golden hour for a few pics.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Got my 944S back on the road the other day. God, I love this car.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Karl_1340 said:


> they are just pure fun to drive. Very much like an old air cooled.


Agreed. I enjoy driving the Cabby the most out of our cars.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

mikegilbert said:


> ^^^Love that picture!
> 
> Went for a drive around LA today. Stopped in Chinatown during golden hour for a few pics.


I love this color. Reminds me of the arteon, seltos, yaris cross etc.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

mikegilbert said:


> Went for a drive around LA today. Stopped in Chinatown during golden hour for a few pics.


You deposited coins in the meters, right?

RIGHT?!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

kiznarsh said:


> You deposited coins in the meters, right?
> 
> RIGHT?!


This could be a Larry David skit.

Goes into empty LA, parks for 20 minutes with no one around, it's totally empty. Doesn't have change, decides to risk it, what are the odds?

Comes back to a boot on his wheel. 

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

The current stable


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> The current stable


Sweet, I'll have to keep an eye out for your vehicles as I live near Devon.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

6cylVWguy said:


> Sweet, I'll have to keep an eye out for your vehicles as I live near Devon.



Your username looks familiar. Did you use to post in the West Chester thread?


----------



## OneSloVW (Jun 6, 2017)

Karl_1340 said:


> All three of mine


Holy crap, you're only a few blocks from me :laugh::laugh:

I should probably get the mk2 back on the road for this summer. 

My white cabriolet won't be back out this year


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

The Runner when I moved to our rented house late last year.


----------



## FortheloveofV8's (Apr 4, 2017)

My work from home boredom project. Changed up the color scheme a little and stole some ideas from the Audi crowd:laugh:


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

In a eerily peaceful NYC. Took a ride down cause I had to see it 










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> Your username looks familiar. Did you use to post in the West Chester thread?


Years ago I posted in that thread, but that's when I was living in Devon. Since then, I moved to other Philly metro areas and am now back. Sort of, not exactly Devon but close.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

FortheloveofV8's said:


> My work from home boredom project. Changed up the color scheme a little and stole some ideas from the Audi crowd:laugh:


Much better!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

ENV² said:


> In a eerily peaceful NYC. Took a ride down cause I had to see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is pretty wild.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Outer Banks, NC exploration. Ghoooost town.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice buddy :thumbup: Looks awesome.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

OneSloVW said:


> Holy crap, you're only a few blocks from me :laugh::laugh:
> 
> I should probably get the mk2 back on the road for this summer.
> 
> My white cabriolet won't be back out this year


get that mk2 running and stop by.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> Nice buddy :thumbup: Looks awesome.


Thanks! Ditching the 20s and 33" OE tire and moving to 17s and 34s really toughened it up without adding much bro-dozer factor, IMO. :beer: :beer: That was the intent, at least.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

New one.









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_fiddy (Apr 13, 2020)

Picked her up Friday, got the coils on immediately. Let the ride height settle and took her out for a long drive.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Threw on some new to me Hella B/C/C/B tails for laughs and gave her a bath.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Still keeping it OEM+.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

hit 70 degrees here. Washed and waxed both cars. Man, it's been ages since I waxed a car


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Cr4shT3st said:


> hit 70 degrees here. Washed and waxed both cars. Man, it's been ages since I waxed a car


Haha I waxed my wagon yesterday too. Can't believe I used to enjoy doing that at one time. I was halfway through and literally ready to throw in the towel. :laugh:


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Finally a nice weekend to clean up the cars a bit


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

UncleJB said:


> hit 70 degrees here. Washed and waxed both cars. Man, it's been ages since I waxed a car
> 
> Haha I waxed my wagon yesterday too. Can't believe I used to enjoy doing that at one time. I was halfway through and literally ready to throw in the towel. :laugh:


I started using spray wax this year (Turtle Wax Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Spray Coating) and I'll NEVER go back to standard paste wax. It's so much easier, no goop left in badges or crevasses and the result is spectacular.

I also invested in a random orbital polisher, similarly, for me elbow grease is a thing of the past.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> Threw on some new to me Hella B/C/C/B tails for laughs and gave her a bath.


I have a softapot for colored taillights. I really want to get a Mk3 or mk4 and do it up period correct for late 90s/early 00s. Color taillights, stm exhaust tips, midwing spoiler


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

UncleJB said:


>


Ha. I snagged 5 or 6 of those 'Get Lost' stickers last year in Red Lodge. Apparently they aren't producing anymore of them.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> I have a softapot for colored taillights. I really want to get a Mk3 or mk4 and do it up period correct for late 90s/early 00s. Color taillights, stm exhaust tips, midwing spoiler


Yeah they will be fun for a little while anyway. Always wanted to see how they looked. 



Pizza Cat said:


> Ha. I snagged 5 or 6 of those 'Get Lost' stickers last year in Red Lodge. Apparently they aren't producing anymore of them.


Haha yeah I have had one on my last 4 cars. I know there are some guys making variations now that say "No seriously leave" under the Get Lost part. :laugh:



KrisA said:


> I started using spray wax this year (Turtle Wax Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Spray Coating) and I'll NEVER go back to standard paste wax. It's so much easier, no goop left in badges or crevasses and the result is spectacular.
> 
> I also invested in a random orbital polisher, similarly, for me elbow grease is a thing of the past.


Good to know. I'll try that next time. My arms hurt today.


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

Used the wide angle so it looks squished


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Blue pwns this page. :laugh:


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

UncleJB said:


> Blue pwns this page. :laugh:


Not a particularly noteworthy picture, but just to add to the sea of blue on this page:


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

let me offset all the blue with this:laugh:


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> Blue pwns this page. :laugh:


 :laugh:


Senior Member said:


>


----------



## Mazda 3s (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

Feeling accomplished. Finally washed all 3 for the first time this year :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

15degreeGTI said:


> Feeling accomplished. Finally washed all 3 for the first time this year :laugh:


Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## acs118 (Mar 17, 2015)

*to keep the blue thing going...*

98GTI by Andy Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

acs118 said:


> 98GTI by Andy Sullivan, on Flickr


Wow that is a clean MK3. Never seen that color on a MK3 before - is that factory or a respray?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Dandbest said:


> let me offset all the blue with this:laugh:


Whoa you got it! Congrats - looks like the boy approves.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> Whoa you got it! Congrats - looks like the boy approves.


He sure does. :thumbup:


----------



## acs118 (Mar 17, 2015)

UncleJB said:


> Wow that is a clean MK3. Never seen that color on a MK3 before - is that factory or a respray?


original factory Windsor Blue paint :thumbup:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Took a little road trip to drop off some Mother's Day flowers to grandma a few towns over.

Shadow Blue looking good even though it's filthy.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

.









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

After a wash


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Somehow all 3 of these are rarely home a the same time..


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Just Another Sweater said:


> After a wash


Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> Looks good. :thumbup:


Thanks :beer:

I need to take it out for a drive this weekend.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

chris86vw said:


> Somehow all 3 of these are rarely home a the same time..


always in the service department together, eh?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Smooremin said:


> always in the service department together, eh?


HA, sort of but not in that way.

The A3 lives at my shop all winter. For some reason if I drive the Jeep in I tend to drive it home, but if I drive the allroad I might take the A3 home or vice versa. Just happened that I pulled up to shop with Jeep a few days ago and heater core was leaking so had to drive the A3 home. 

~500k miles between the 3 of them and the A3 only has 85k


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Smooremin said:


> always in the service department together, eh?


It's common for German cars to have separation anxiety.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> It's common for German cars to have separation anxiety.


Well, German cars were also engineered to be full of shock and awe, but never long-lasting. Just look at WWII.


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

I think I've shared my lineup before, but got some new photos of the wagon done for the BaT listing. Will be sad to this one go.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

dan of montana said:


> I think I've shared my lineup before, but got some new photos of the wagon done for the BaT listing. Will be sad to this one go.


So, so much want in one photo.  Where in MT is this?


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

Slipstream said:


> So, so much want in one photo.  Where in MT is this?


Bozeman, MT. Thanks! The rest of the photos are here: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-bmw-3-series-14/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

dan of montana said:


> I think I've shared my lineup before, but got some new photos of the wagon done for the BaT listing. Will be sad to this one go.


When that gets posted make sure you share the listing in the BaT thread. :thumbup:

Awesome car.

EDIT - You don't have to post the link again. :laugh:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

dan of montana said:


> Bozeman, MT. Thanks! The rest of the photos are here: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-bmw-3-series-14/





> dan of montana
> Member
> Join Date: Mar 30th, 2015
> Posts: *328*
> Vehicles: Out of Warranty BMWs


Post count checks out.:laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

dan of montana said:


> Bozeman, MT. Thanks! The rest of the photos are here: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-bmw-3-series-14/


Was fun watching the driving video. We had a little euro club when I lived out there called BigSkyEuro and we used to cruise those roads pretty regularly. Too bad Hyalite was still closed because that would have been an awesome drive up video. :thumbup:

GLWA!


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Whoops. 


















Oh look, a G8 with a third pedal.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Have prices on manual G8's dropped at all since the SS came out? SS's seem to be creeping into the high 20's now and a bit easier to find however.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Have prices on manual G8's dropped at all since the SS came out? SS's seem to be creeping into the high 20's now and a bit easier to find however.


The manual GXPs have always been bordering the SS prices due to only having like 1800 shipped up here, I got pretty lucky on this one I feel...just had to take a 742 mile round trip. :laugh:

Surprisingly the Suburban with a cammed 6.0 was able to get 11.6mpg on the trip with the car behind it.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Whoops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turn it into a Ute, and you'll win the Internet for a day or two.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

dviking mk2 said:


> Turn it into a Ute


Do it


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

dviking mk2 said:


> Turn it into a Ute, and you'll win the Internet for a day or two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk



Not just a quality Ute job, either. Make sure you use a sawzall, no cut lines, and never repaint the "bed" section. Use plexiglass to seal the driver's compartment and wash it with a brillo pad. And use duct tape. Lots of duct tape.

:laugh:


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

UncleJB said:


> Was fun watching the driving video. We had a little euro club when I lived out there called BigSkyEuro and we used to cruise those roads pretty regularly. Too bad Hyalite was still closed because that would have been an awesome drive up video. :thumbup:
> 
> GLWA!


Thank you! BigSkyEuro lives on as a Facebook group. I’m not familiar with any events they have going on, but it’s still alive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGTI (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## M and Ms (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

dan of montana said:


> Thank you! BigSkyEuro lives on as a Facebook group. I’m not familiar with any events they have going on, but it’s still alive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear. We had our own forum for a while. Haven't gone to the site in at least a decade.


----------



## Somejaykid (Oct 7, 2019)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Whoops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES :beer:


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

M and Ms said:


>


Oh damn! Never been a big BMW fan...until now


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Butt stuff.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

M and Ms said:


>


Wow, very pretty! Already a really nice looking body style, this just adds upon this---just enough was done to accentuate the lines. Nice job! :beer:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Finally sun!


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Taken today. Albeit this was at like 11K feet...but still, almost June and snow.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## 5ANDEZ (May 18, 2020)

cseaman said:


>


Not much of a pickup guy but I have to say this looks really cool.


----------



## jeller (Apr 18, 2002)

M and Ms said:


>


Very nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## Captain Yar (Dec 9, 2005)

My first Porsche ever. I adore this car. And of course, it's a manual.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Captain Yar said:


> My first Porsche ever. I adore this car. And of course, it's a manual.


Solid choice! Congrats!


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

Bought this a few months ago. 2012 Audi A3 TDI with 104,xxx miles sadly Automatic but meh.


----------



## lonely superstar (Dec 12, 2003)

New shoes put on today. Thinking about some spacers.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## smstiles (Sep 8, 2000)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

cseaman said:


>


Tepui!!!!! :laugh:

We have an Autana 3 w/ the vestibule.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Been looking at the Tepui tents. Such a cool way to camp.


----------



## RafaGti (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi everyone! Here's my 93 Corrado SLC. 


https://flic.kr/p/2j6Pec5 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://flic.kr/p/2j6PdY4 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://flic.kr/p/2j6QH3e by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://flic.kr/p/2j6LDiz https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> Butt stuff.


Normally I'm not into butt stuff, but I can't say no to you.



smstiles said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice SQ5. What all have you done to it?



RafaGti said:


> Hi everyone! Here's my 93 Corrado SLC.


:thumbup:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Been looking at the Tepui tents. Such a cool way to camp.


There's slight problems with it, though. I'm 5'6", wife is 5'2", so we have to bring a step ladder. While most roof racks are dynamically limited to 165-200#, I'm having a hard time believing the roof can withstand all the weight at the 4 points, especially when you shift sleeping positions at night, or "wrestle" with mom. I noticed on the back corner of where my rails mount into the roof there's some denting going on. Not sure if it's from tent use or previous owner.


----------



## smstiles (Sep 8, 2000)

bothhandsplease said:


> Nice SQ5. What all have you done to it?
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


Just finished installing h&r and bilstein b8, plus stage1 apr, plus the bbs’. Turned it into a little beast.

Love the corrado and the wheels. I had the same rc’s on an old gti and bought a purple corrado new in ‘93. Cost me more than my yearly salary at the time. #priorities


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

IMG_9789 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

5ANDEZ said:


> Not much of a pickup guy but I have to say this looks really cool.


Thanks. This is my first full size and I am completely sold after experiencing it's capabilities vs previous Tacomas.



GreenandChrome said:


> Tepui!!!!! :laugh:





UncleJB said:


> Been looking at the Tepui tents. Such a cool way to camp.


:thumbup: :thumbup:

It is well worth the investment. It is soooo much easier and so much more comfortable. We added a 1.5" mattress pad to the 'stock' 2.5" mattress and it's pretty incredible. All the bedding folds up as well, so it's pretty easy to get in bed once you have the set up dialed.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Smooremin said:


> always in the service department together, eh?


you were saying.. 











no clue the gymnastics I pulled off but some how in 15 days I went from all 3 being at home to all 3 of them at my shop...:screwy:

Only TT is broken, brought it in today to charge AC since I never did that before I gave it to the GF in december but turns out the compressor is bad. Luckily someone opened up a shop a little while back dismantling mk4s right around the corner so should be able to grab one monday morning. The additional good news, I asked her if she wanted the allroad or my dads 996 in the mean time and she chose 996 :laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

Gave my Cherokee a 2" lift and sway bar disconnects. They seem to be doing their job.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

IJM said:


> Gave my Cherokee a 2" lift and sway bar disconnects. They seem to be doing their job.


Nice! Where were these shots taken?


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

2 doors said:


> Nice! Where were these shots taken?


George Washington National Forest in VA. Maybe about 20 miles south of Front Royal at Peters Mill Run. It was hot as hell yesterday, but a good time was had regardless.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

A few fresh iPhone shots of my Cayman























































I love this car so much, it's more than fast enough for me, looks amazing IMO, and is fun and engaging to drive. While being comfortable it doesn't filter out too much and you still get a great sensation of speed out of it. Unless the cash for a 991.2 6MT GT3 miraculously appears I'll keeping this car for the long haul.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Freshly washed


----------



## Nitroracer17 (Apr 8, 2014)

Recent addition to the fleet. It is as nice inside as all the reviews say.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

KrisA said:


> I love this car so much, it's more than fast enough for me, looks amazing IMO, and is fun and engaging to drive. While being comfortable it doesn't filter out too much and you still get a great sensation of speed out of it. Unless the cash for a 991.2 6MT GT3 miraculously appears I'll keeping this car for the long haul.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Nitroracer17 said:


> Recent addition to the fleet. It is as nice inside as all the reviews say.


Congrats! And agree with the inside.


----------



## AMorrison (May 27, 2020)

Very interesting info here, thanks for sharing


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

My E90 + friend's E30 @ Hwy 1


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

Sold my 2006 LAnd rover LR3 had it for 6 years and loved it. Needed a truck, i was using the LR3 like a truck. I bought a used low mileage 2017 raptor. The interior is not something i would have ordered but im liking it!


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Blending in with country club folk..


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn that 944 is nice.


----------



## LuckyDogg (Feb 4, 2003)

First pic I took of the Golf R after it was delivered -- from the parking deck at the grocery store.











A bird nailed the hood on my drive there


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.AK said:


>


Very cool pics and nice 944


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

LuckyDogg said:


> First pic I took of the Golf R after it was delivered -- from the parking deck at the grocery store.


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

2ohgti said:


> Very cool pics and nice 944


Thanks!

I've had it for exactly a year now, best driving experience I've ever had. How this 33 year old car just absolutely flies through corners is unreal. It's given me a few headaches already, but that's mostly due to the previous owner treating it more as a garage ornament than a car as he barely drove it and didn't take as much care of the mechanicals as he should've, but I'm slowly getting on top of things. It's a wonderful car, though. 

Have some more pics:


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

.









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Somejaykid (Oct 7, 2019)

LuckyDogg said:


> First pic I took of the Golf R after it was delivered -- from the parking deck at the grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:beer: love the city in general, people in it not so much


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

The old girl finally returned from a 19 month spa treatment (I promised in my other thread I'd do some whoring :laugh: )










And why she needed the spa treatment:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

sicklyscott said:


> The old girl finally returned from a 19 month spa treatment (I promised in my other thread I'd do some whoring :laugh: )


And you kept it red :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

All done. (for now)

2" Mopar lift w/ Fox Shocks.
LT285/55R22 Nitto Ridge Grappler


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I can't explain why I love this car as much as I do. But I do. :heart:


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Rolling with a couple friends. I really love this car. Goal is to end up in a used 991 gt3 touring in 6mt. It'll be slower than this but I want to hear that 4.0 wail









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> All done. (for now)
> 
> 2" Mopar lift w/ Fox Shocks.
> LT285/55R22 Nitto Ridge Grappler


Ram trucks have a reputation for a great ride---how do the Fox shocks change things? I see that some jeeps are available with fox shocks as well. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Somejaykid said:


> people in it not so much


:sly:


----------



## Captain Yar (Dec 9, 2005)

sicklyscott said:


> The old girl finally returned from a 19 month spa treatment (I promised in my other thread I'd do some whoring :laugh: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Captain Yar said:


> sicklyscott said:
> 
> 
> > The old girl finally returned from a 19 month spa treatment (I promised in my other thread I'd do some whoring :laugh: )
> ...


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Taking a break before heading back. Out hunting twisties in Sauerland yesterday. Was a great day for a drive, found some outstanding sections of road north of Plettenberg


----------



## BFalk628 (Dec 30, 2012)

New wheels finally mounted up









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

New addition to the fam.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> New addition to the fam.




Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

4 motion, DSG, Is38. Very nice daily











Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

ArclitGold said:


> Captain Yar said:
> 
> 
> > WHOA
> ...


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


> Ram trucks have a reputation for a great ride---how do the Fox shocks change things? I see that some jeeps are available with fox shocks as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Rides really nice. Had it on the 22" factory low pro Badyears for a few days. Rides a bit stiffer, but once the LT285/55R22 10ply Nitto's went on it all equals out.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

goran.gli said:


>


Installed some H&R springs, and threw on some replika Rotors.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Full "build" thread here!

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9294763-Project-1991-Jetta-Operation-Clean-Up


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

someone say 20s....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

SCHWAB0 said:


> someone say 20s....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those double swastika wheels?




.
.
.


.

.

.








.
.
.


opcorn:


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

straight out of Deutschland...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

After arriving at our road trip destination this past weekend


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Those TTRS wheels are one of my faves. 👍🏻


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

yeayeayea said:


> Full "build" thread here!
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9294763-Project-1991-Jetta-Operation-Clean-Up


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

RocknRolla said:


> Those TTRS wheels are one of my faves.


TY sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

That Red MKII. :thumbup:


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Got the the Steeda springs/dampers/jacking rails and IRS braces installed and just picked it up from the alignment shop.......


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Truck got detailed today. My goodness. If you didnt know what year it was, you could mistake it as a brand new truck

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


I am in love with it.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Does this count? 4th one in 12 days, all for misfires and not really driveable other than limping to the dealer. Oh, Germany, you really know how to build 'em


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> Truck got detailed today.


Wow, that came out really nice!


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Smooremin said:


> My goodness.


You can say that again. That's a lot of metal to detail...looks awesome!


----------



## benschr (Jun 10, 2020)

I think I started reading here about 10 years ago. had another account which also had none posts, still I always felt greatly entertained in these parts of the (automotive) woods, and followed most of the big topics & entertaining story lines that developed here over the last decade.

no idea what got me to sign up again last week and start posting, but well, here we go, current stable:

pre-covid daily commuter:


















family car diesel-manual-wagon awesomeness that currently does all of the required daily driving. GTI only moved once every 2-3 weeks to ensure rotors are not rusting :screwy:


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Last week on the 19" BC Forged wheels. They're pretty, but the 18x9.5 set up replacing them will be so much better for the platform + 540 whp.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

I borrowed a set of wheels from a friend to get my wife's GTI back on the road. I like the look of the newer wheels on the car, it's going to be tough to give these back.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

cseaman said:


> Last week on the 19" BC Forged wheels. They're pretty, but the 18x9.5 set up replacing them will be so much better for the platform + 540 whp.












What's the new setup? Hopefully machined silver again, because that combo works _perfectly_ with Nardo/aluminum accents.


----------



## graphista (Jun 25, 2009)

I feel like I've lurked on the CL for maybe 10–12 years as well...

The wife's 2018 Sorento 









And my Passat TDI. Just picked this up as an inexpensive second car but I pretty much only drive this now.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Slipstream said:


> What's the new setup? Hopefully machined silver again, because that combo works _perfectly_ with Nardo/aluminum accents.


:beer: :beer: 

Thanks man. I was a teenager when the B5 S4 and C5 RS6 came out, so silver optics are just an S/RS standard to me. Few people order them this way. You'll probably like this one too. 










Replacement is also BC's "Brushed Clear", so I'll be sure to whore them out here in a few weeks. :thumbup: 

https://www.bcforged-na.com/monoblock/kl14/


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

This old thing hasn't been driven much lately, so I rolled it out and went for a long drive. An NB Miata driver was doing his best and I reminded myself exactly why this least-loved M3 is such a treat by putting on a clinic. Then, because the universe needs to make all right, a Huracan driver decided that I was the one that needed to be taught and promptly displayed a level of road superiority I will never know.


















Soon to be installed are an x-brace, some amber tail lights, M50 intake manifold and possibly a set of KW V1s. Those may have to wait a bit, though. This thing will be a lovely OEM+ driver that I doubt I'll ever part with.


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)

x(why)z said:


> This old thing hasn't been driven much lately, so I rolled it out and went for a long drive.


I did the same with my 951 over the weekend. Car doesn't get out of my barn more than a few times per year. As my kids get older, I hope to get it out more.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> :wave:


That's a good looking wagon.


----------



## LoudTIGER (Aug 12, 2002)

Baltimoron said:


> I borrowed a set of wheels from a friend to get my wife's GTI back on the road. I like the look of the newer wheels on the car, it's going to be tough to give these back.


These wheels fit the Mk5 better than the Mk7.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> Truck got detailed today. My goodness. If you didnt know what year it was, you could mistake it as a brand new truck
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> ...


I think you're going to love September, May, and June when school gets back in session. DOM. :laugh:


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> Does this count? 4th one in 12 days, all for misfires and not really driveable other than limping to the dealer. Oh, Germany, you really know how to build 'em


You really should be replacing the spark plugs every 40k in the EA888. I also replace the coil packs (which is what's wrong with your car) at the same time in my wife's 2009 GTI. ECS has a package that I use for like $100 or so. Annoying, yes, but not a big deal at the end of the day.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> That Red MKII. :thumbup:


It ran/moved under its own power for the first time today since 10/11/2019. Today was a good day.



















(yes, my front sway bar end links are mounted upside down :banghead: will fix)

Full thread HERE: 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9294763-Project-1991-Jetta-Operation-Clean-Up


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Still loving the daily.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Just the older stuff*

My '87 GTi track toy, VR6 swapped with lots of NA goodies.










My '93 Corrado with a 3.6 VR6 swap.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Row1Rich said:


> My '87 GTi track toy, VR6 swapped with lots of NA goodies.


Both of those are stunners.
Finally got a pic of the pair together.
Untitled 
fullsizeoutput_8f2


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Row1Rich said:


> My '87 GTi track toy, VR6 swapped with lots of NA goodies.


Can you tell me more about the mk2 VR? I remember "back in the day" the joke was that these things couldn't turn, too nose heavy. It looks like you have a different opinion. Can you share some thoughts on it? Some pointers on chassis setup with the added weight?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Dandbest said:


> You really should be replacing the spark plugs every 40k in the EA888. I also replace the coil packs (which is what's wrong with your car) at the same time in my wife's 2009 GTI. ECS has a package that I use for like $100 or so. Annoying, yes, but not a big deal at the end of the day.


I did replace the spark plugs at my 40k service, all maintenance is up to date.

It's not coil packs either, which was my suspicion, and I plan to replace them along with the PCV valve proactively between 50-60k miles, would like to make it to 60k. Thought maybe it was the intake, not that either.

First CEL was for injector #2 being bad, weird for an injector to die so early, but ok, whatever, sh!t happens. CEL came on a couple days later, injectors 1 and 3 were bad, also strange, replaced. CEL came on again, injector 3 was bad again, turns out the new injector was verified as bad out of the box, some slop in the part allowed air to get sucked in causing a lean condition, replaced again. 4th CEL, cylinders 1 and 3 misfiring when it went in for reasons unknown, dealer got VW engineering involved, did some datalogging and debugging, ruled out ECU as a problem and figured by process of elimination it must be a short in either the main engine wiring harness or a smaller injector harness, so they replaced both. Ran fine at first but before they even called to go pick it up, it started misfiring on 3 and 4 now, and they are back to square 1. It's now being escalated to a higher engineering team, and if they can't get it figured out, they are flying someone in.

I've done all the maintenance by the book plus money wasting oil changes every 5k for peace of mind and have had zero issues with the car until now, it's been dead solid reliable.

I'm familiar with the weak points on this engine (coil packs, PCV, intakes, carbon buildup, water pumps, etc) and was surprised it seems to be none of those. Even told them I'd pay for a carbon cleaning while the intake was off for the injectors on VW's dime and they said the valves were really quite clean, they just cleaned what little was in there and didn't charge me anything, said it needed no walnut blasting.

So far I'm out $0 thanks to powertrain warranty, but they also haven't been able to figure out what's wrong. Starting to think about replacements, though I don't want to.


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

Finally took the hard top off








[/url]20200707_161116 by vrbtchcar[/IMG]


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Last photo of this one...at least under my ownership. Headed off to a new owner in GA.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> I did replace the spark plugs at my 40k service, all maintenance is up to date.
> 
> It's not coil packs either, which was my suspicion, and I plan to replace them along with the PCV valve proactively between 50-60k miles, would like to make it to 60k. Thought maybe it was the intake, not that either.
> 
> ...


Holy crap....:banghead: When they get it wrong, they sure get it wrong... Hope it works out for you



UncleJB said:


> Last photo of this one...at least under my ownership. Headed off to a new owner in GA.


Why Uncle?


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

Dandbest said:


>


Let's-go-Rang-ers! :thumbup:


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Dandbest said:


> Why Uncle?


Just time to move on. I had it for 5.5 years which is the longest I have ever owned a car, so there's that.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

x(why)z said:


>


Good lord that is beautiful. Thanks, now I'm looking at E36s again.



Row1Rich said:


> My '93 Corrado with a 3.6 VR6 swap.


That is amazing. Sleeper with all the right noises.



westopher said:


> Both of those are stunners.
> Finally got a pic of the pair together.
> Untitled
> fullsizeoutput_8f2


Ooooft. That E30. 



Dandbest said:


>


It's crazy how much cleaner and more elegant the E36 looks. Car designs have gotten so busy. 


Here's some new pics of my 944:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Lost AC, first thing to go wrong in 89,000 miles. 










Still has AC fortunately...










Leaves on 4 corners rides like an 11,000 pound YJ:


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

ghost03 said:


> Let's-go-Rang-ers! :thumbup:


:laugh: and lets not forget "Potvin Sucks!" regardless if the Islanders are in the building or not



UncleJB said:


> Just time to move on. I had it for 5.5 years which is the longest I have ever owned a car, so there's that.


She was beautiful... wish I knew you were selling.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Dandbest said:


> She was beautiful... wish I knew you were selling.


Thanks man. I posted in the MK4 and NE Regionals. Too bad TCL doesn't have it's own classifieds thread or something. 

After all these years I have come to the conclusion that the MK2 is my real love. The 20th was a blast but for all around driving experience for me the MK2 is where it is at.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Still can't get over how clean that engine bay is. I almost feel bad for driving it so much.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> Thanks man. I posted in the MK4 and NE Regionals. Too bad TCL doesn't have it's own classifieds thread or something.
> 
> After all these years I have come to the conclusion that the MK2 is my real love. The 20th was a blast but for all around driving experience for me the MK2 is where it is at.


Speaking of which.. Taken at a friends house over the 4th of July weekend.









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Dr.AK said:


> Good lord that is beautiful. Thanks, now I'm looking at E36s again.
> 
> 
> Here's some new pics of my 944:


Thanks! It's taken a year but it's almost back to perfectly stock. Just waiting on some amber tail lights. After that it'll just be some light OEM+ mods and then enjoyed. 

Interestingly, when I bought it I was actually debating a 944. Not near as lovely as yours, though. I couldn't get a kids seat in the back, at least not my daughter's NASA-inspired monstrosity, so I opted for the sedan. 

In college my roommate had a 944 turbo. He was a terrible driver and had no idea what that little car was capable of. I introduced him to the wonderful world of opposite lock one fall. Great car.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Well that didn't take long...


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

You bought another one? :laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Dr.AK said:


> You bought another one? :laugh:


I may or may not have a problem


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

My two door Integra next to a friend's Four door. 
DSC04824 by Andrew Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Aw614 said:


> My two door Integra next to a friend's Four door.
> DSC04824 by Andrew Wong, on Flickr


Clean the underside of your hood! 


Just messin, nice car. :thumbup:


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

IMG_4725 by seth walker, on Flickr


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

thatofinthedistance said:


> IMG_4725 by seth walker, on Flickr


Man, I want new rims. That looks great!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

sicklyscott said:


> Can you tell me more about the mk2 VR? I remember "back in the day" the joke was that these things couldn't turn, too nose heavy. It looks like you have a different opinion. Can you share some thoughts on it? Some pointers on chassis setup with the added weight?


Well, it's no Miata in the corners for sure. But what helps is having good suspension (KW V2's in my case), removing the front sway bar, adding a big one in the rear, sticky tires with a good amount of front negative camber and an LSD to pull it out of the corner. I have to get the corner entry speed just right with some trail braking to get it to balance and then I can steer it with the accelerator. Takes a little practice.

Entering the corkscrew at Laguna Seca


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Numbersix said:


>


I got a bunch of those Micro Machines, too. :laugh: 

Is that Sandpoint?


----------



## M and Ms (Jul 11, 2019)

Latest addition. E90 M3 6MT, slick top, single hump stripper.


----------



## joeyfrost (Feb 26, 2017)

My car and other things are on my instagram pages!! Please add!!










@charlotte.mk6r
@joey.frost


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Row1Rich said:


> Well, it's no Miata in the corners for sure. But what helps is having good suspension (KW V2's in my case), removing the front sway bar, adding a big one in the rear, sticky tires with a good amount of front negative camber and an LSD to pull it out of the corner. I have to get the corner entry speed just right with some trail braking to get it to balance and then I can steer it with the accelerator. Takes a little practice.
> 
> Entering the corkscrew at Laguna Seca


Love the shared pics and info :thumbup: I always worried that I was insane to build a Mk2 VR track car. I'm in the final stages of my build before I can start shaking it down and working out all the kinks.

When I bought the car - '91 GTI, originally an 8v car - it already had a cage, Shine bars front and rear, gutted interior, and 1.8L 16-valve and a blown 020 with an LSD in it. I swapped the transmission, and converted the car to a CE2 electrical system (it had been backdated to match the engine), but realized that whoever did the swap, left the Digi fuel system largely intact and had simply hardwired the fuel pumps to run constantly. It would idle, but not drive. Having had all the stuff from a Mk3 Jetta that I parted years ago, and had intended to use for a Mk2 VR6 street build, I set about converting the track car over to a VR setup.

I eventually want to run a better coilover setup than what's currently on the car - the fronts are maybe Bilstein club sports with camber plates, the rears are Bilstein sports with adjustable sleeves - but my plan is almost exactly yours: negative camber in the front, no front bar, keep the rear bar in. No LSD yet, but I'd like to get to it at some point, just not now. 

he VR6 is the stock AAA engine that came in the Jetta, mileage unknown because the cluster was bad, but it looked and ran like a low miles unit. I took off the head to do the chains and they were the originals and unbroken (thats why I'm thinking low-ish miles) and I ended up refreshing the top end with a new head gasket, valve seals, etc. Other than an intake and header, it's basically stock. Will probably add an NA tune at some point.

No action pics, but plenty of garage-bound pics:

When I originally bought it:









VR6 pre 'build' - didn't actually photograph the build because I threw it together quickly in order to move house:

















16-valve out, transmission carnage:

















VR6 in:

















Car mostly completed:










I still need to clearance the hood or cut the rear motor mount down because the engine sits a tad high. And the front wheel bearings are SHOT - so I have some Mk3 2.0 knuckles that I'm refreshing to run Mk3 VR6 front calipers and Corrado G60 rotors - my initial test fit suggests it will work, but will have to verify once it's on the car. Otherwise I'll just do the bearings on the Mk2 spindles and run those for the shakedown autocross runs I'm planning on doing in the short term.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Nice, it'll be a blast!


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

M and Ms said:


> Latest addition. E90 M3 6MT, slick top, single hump stripper.


Love it. I've been trying to sell my wife on one for a while but she loves having a wagon for the dog. I keep telling her he can go in the back seat but I'm not winning.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

My current daily drivers. Well, technically the Tiggy is the wifes, but she's sheltering in place so I get to switch back and forth.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Row1Rich said:


>


Passat looks so good with a little low added. :thumbup:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Chris_V said:


>


Needs a little more tire, imo.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

A.Wilder said:


> Needs a little more tire, imo.



I thought about using the same size tire the ELR uses (245/40-20), but that extra diameter would throw off the computer. I had originally thought about 19s with a bit more tire, but while the wheels were slightly cheaper, the tire options were three times as expensive. And I like the proportions of the 20" wheel in there. Lowering it will help though, making it a little more visually cohesive. The tires I'm using are Toyos in 225/35-20, which is a bit wider than stock, but the same overall diameter. they do handle much better and feel more responsive. Of course, the tires I had on it were cheap Chinese all season low rolling resistance tires which were utter garbage. Not my choice, though.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

A.Wilder said:


> Needs a little more tire, imo.


Just need more low.


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

New wheels on the truck:



















Thought it looked nice next to this Vantage:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Raguvian said:


> New wheels on the truck:
> ]


You should get them color matched to the body.


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

Well.. I owned this until it was totaled in my driveway about 2 weeks ago now. Was my first Audi and first Diesel. Don't know what i'm going to replace it with.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

2001 325i Sport Wagon 5-speed










2003 M5 (M2 is gone, M5 still dirty)










New to me 2017 328d x-drive with M-performance aero and brakes.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Row1Rich said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:

got in a good detail session just-in time for the birth of our daughter (she was born the day after i detailed)  :laugh:
Untitled by Goran Vuckovic, on Flickr

Untitled by Goran Vuckovic, on Flickr


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

After getting the lowering springs on it (only a 1" drop, just to get rid of the gap and tighten up the handling a bit):























































Painted lowers bodycolor, TSW forged 20" Geneva wheels, Eibach Pro-kit lowering springs, and Webasto Hollandia 300 power sunroof.


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

Chris_V said:


> After getting the lowering springs on it (only a 1" drop, just to get rid of the gap and tighten up the handling a bit):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you did it. You made me drool over a Volt! I really like that car. Good job.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> Passat looks so good with a little low added. :thumbup:


Yup, being a little lower than stock on decent coilovers with a big rear sway makes a big difference to the handling.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

Chris_V said:


> After getting the lowering springs on it (only a 1" drop, just to get rid of the gap and tighten up the handling a bit):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What effect did the changes have on your mileage (especially the wheels and tyres)?


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

chopWet said:


> What effect did the changes have on your mileage (especially the wheels and tyres)?


I never use full range on it and I drive it fairly hard, so there's been no real range hit that I've had to deal with that is specific to the wheels. I can still go farther than the indicated range.

The forged wheels are fairly light, and the overall diameter is the same as stock, so I'm thinking that it's no more than a 10% hit to the range if I were to drive normally. My commute (pre Covid) was only 16 miles round trip so with that and errand running I've never exceeded the 38-40 mile EV range anyhow. Except on longer trips where I use the generator (and I haven't gone on one of those since putting the wheels on it, and probably won't as we have the Bolt now for that sort of use). It is a bit harsher over expansion joints, though.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

So many mistakes in one picture.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

I cant believe your neighbor bought a ****ing pontoon boat.


What a moron.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> So many mistakes in one picture.


Navy blue is your color, eh? Same. :laugh:

Recently swapped out my R8 wheels for some RS6 versions.


----------



## WatchOutLaszloPanaflex (Apr 2, 2018)

2020 VW Tiguan SEL R-Line. Second VW, and loving it.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Road trippin on the long weekend.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

Angeles Crest last weekend :thumbup:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Chris_V said:


> After getting the lowering springs on it (only a 1" drop, just to get rid of the gap and tighten up the handling a bit):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks sooooo sleek with the painted lowers. Wow.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Finally modified the hitch rack so the wheel on the fat bike would be more than 2" above the pavement. Works great!
Got some new (vintage) wheels and tires too.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

I was getting pretty close to finishing the work to get my wife's old '06 GTI back on the road. Ran into an issue with a stuck rear caliper so I decided to throw the new wheels on to make sure everything fits. 

























I'm pretty happy with how they look, 18x8.5 et45 Rotiform BUC and 225/40-18 Hankooks. The fronts and rear are just about flush with the fender edge but still have room left for uptravel.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

This Supra was the first one I saw in the wild. I took this pic around September of last year. Even though my Type R was fun, I knew I had to have one. Long story short, after just 6 months of ownership, I traded the Civic in for a 2020 Supra. No regerts.



















I love it so much, I’m seriously considering buying a second for the wife. Hoping to find a leftover 2020 around December, but we’ll see. With a downpipe, tune, and e40 it makes nearly 500whp / 600wtq. It’s currently in the shop getting wrapped and having springs installed. Next will be wheels and tires but I’m torn with what wheels I want. 

Then the wife has the TRD Pro Tacoma. She came from a 2018 off-road, and there is a very noticeable difference in ride quality with the Fox shocks on the Pro. I love this truck.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

^^^I really dig the Supra, they look great in person!


















We got a 2013 beetle for the wife with 56k maintained/documented miles. It's the 2.0t with dsg; so far its been a really fun little car


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I can't remember the last time they were both clean.


----------



## landstuhltaylor (Jul 21, 2011)

Taking out some frustration on free BFGs


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

8 months in and only 4k miles on the odometer. Covid has really put a halt to much driving over here. Did get it to the track right before everything went on COVID shut down and had a blast. Best car I've ever owned. People talk mess about the sound, but I guarantee one hard driving session and they'll be smiling ear to ear. This car is just effing fantastic. 

2018 Porsche 718 Cayman by Zerin Dube, on Flickr
2018 Porsche 718 Cayman by Zerin Dube, on Flickr
2018 Porsche 718 Cayman by Zerin Dube, on Flickr
2018 Porsche 718 Cayman by Zerin Dube, on Flickr
2018 Porsche 718 Cayman by Zerin Dube, on Flickr
Porsche 718 by Zerin Dube, on Flickr

On the other side of the garage is the Wrangler. Also been a fantastic 2 years with it. I love getting this thing dirty as often as I possibly can. 

4U8A9790 by Zerin Dube, on Flickr
4U8A9576-Edit by Zerin Dube, on Flickr
4U8A9054-Edit by Zerin Dube, on Flickr
61159523_10216345297203637_4078595781454462976_n by Zerin Dube, on Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/2h4fLXj by Zerin Dube, on Flickr


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Carrying on the BEATR legacy


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Really enjoying these new wheels and tires. I've always bought whatever discount tire was available. I sprung for Conti Extreme Contact on these and the difference is incredible.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Carrying on the BEATR legacy


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

It's Rabbits turn in about 2 months. Don't get too attached.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Carrying on the BEATR legacy


I would, but I don't think my state would allow it with my UW plate.










If I had an Aztec or Juke, I'd get this plate:


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


> Really enjoying these new wheels and tires. I've always bought whatever discount tire was available. I sprung for Conti Extreme Contact on these and the difference is incredible.


Wheels look great. What are they?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

joedubbs said:


> We got a 2013 beetle for the wife with 56k maintained/documented miles. It's the 2.0t with dsg; so far its been a really fun little car


Nice pick up! I had a 2012 turbo and the 2.0t is really matted well to this car. When they went to the 1.8t, it just wasn't the same.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

DeathKing said:


> Wheels look great. What are they?


Thanks!
They're ASSO R701's. Some weird vintage polished aluminum, made in Japan wheels I bought for cheaper than a set of Discount Tire specials. I believe them to be the only set in the US as all I can find on them is old for sale ads for the exact same set of wheels. 
Not terribly valuable but kinda neat.

17x8, et40, 5x114.3 mounted with wobble bolts.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Was time to lower some monthly costs and get a car more suited to dad/family life. I know they aren't for everyone, but I'm very happy with the purchase. I would have leaned more towards an R-Line but they are lacking in the option department and the rear A/C vent was a must for the baby. Plus the asinine trade in values these days really sweetened the deal. I got 14,400 from a dealer for a 2019 Jetta S and almost 18k for my 2016 GLi. :screwy:


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> Was time to lower some monthly costs and get a car more suited to dad/family life. I know they aren't for everyone, but I'm very happy with the purchase. I would have leaned more towards an R-Line but they are lacking in the option department and the rear A/C vent was a must for the baby. Plus the asinine trade in values these days really sweetened the deal. I got 14,400 from a dealer for a 2019 Jetta S and almost 18k for my 2016 GLi. :screwy:


Life changes are life changes! Enjoy the new ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spa day (headlight polish and hand wash)


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Finally got appropriate wheels and tires. These cars should never, ever be on 19 or 20" wheels.

BC Forged KL14, 18x9.5
265/35 Hankook R-S4


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> Was time to lower some monthly costs and get a car more suited to dad/family life.


I've said it before, these are awesome dad cars! :wave:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

jreed1337 said:


> Was time to lower some monthly costs and get a car more suited to dad/family life. I know they aren't for everyone, but I'm very happy with the purchase. I would have leaned more towards an R-Line but they are lacking in the option department and the rear A/C vent was a must for the baby. Plus the asinine trade in values these days really sweetened the deal. I got 14,400 from a dealer for a 2019 Jetta S and almost 18k for my 2016 GLi. :screwy:


Nice man 

With a 6 YO and twins coming, I’m gonna have to do the same thing.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

patrikman said:


> spa day


When are you getting that sweet foam cannon, man?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

goran.gli said:


> I've said it before, these are awesome dad cars! :wave:


:thumbup: The back seat is epically big, I'm 6'4" and I can sit behind myself with 3" of knee room.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

kiznarsh said:


> When are you getting that sweet foam cannon, man?


I’m still rocking this relic, just wish I could get a new filter for it because hard water sucks. Unless they are still making them the last time I found some filters they cost far more than what this thing was originally worth.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

bukkaked









clean


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

First track event in a couple years, got a reminder of how bad 325 brakes are. Back to autocross


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Update on the Supra: H&R springs and KPMF purple black iridescent wrap. Hoping it’s finished in the next day or so. Apparently this film is rather difficult to work with, but this shop was very familiar with KPMF film and quoted me over half of what local shops quoted me. The quality of the work is top notch as well. Wheels coming soon, though I’m undecided with what i want. It needs spacers at a minimum in the meantime.









I’ve been looking at getting another “fun” car for the weekends and track days. I’m the type that generally knows within 10 minutes with a car whether or not it’s the car for me. You couldn’t get me to stop grinning when i first sat in my S2000 (biggest automotive regret ever was selling that car), my NC3 (again, should’ve kept it as well), and my Supra. 

I test drove an M2 Competition over the weekend and was pretty disappointed. I’m not the type to beat the hell out of cars on test drives, so in all fairness, this is purely based off of a 20 minute backroad test drive. The car just felt bland to me. I’m sure it’s a great car and a ton of fun when pushed to the limits. So this may be an unfair judgement. I really haven’t heard anything bad about them, so i know I’m in the minority here. It was also a DCT car, but being that this would be a trackish car, i would choose DCT over manual. I can honestly say just cruising around town in the Supra makes me smile more than the M2C did. Driving the Supra at the limit is beyond satisfying. Overall, my opinion of the M2C is that its just not the car for me. Maybe had I been given the chance to wind it out on a track my opinion would differ. Ultimately, my lack of love for it ended up being a blessing in disguise. 

After being surprisingly letdown by the M2C, I decided to check out a car I had been eyeballing. A totally different animal. Something that was the opposite of bland. A bucket list car. And needless to say, I’m glad i did. 

Picking this up in the next day or two when i develop the courage to drive it from LA to San Diego. Driving this in traffic with a relatively freshly broken collarbone should be fun:










2006 Exige (na) with only 7600 miles on it. Super excited about this one. I’m the type to put miles on my cars. Manual windows, no power steering, and extreme NVH aren’t things that stop me from driving cars that bring this sort of enjoyment. Now the question is to K swap or not....


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Whoa!!! 

Is a K swap common for those cars?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

ArclitGold said:


> Whoa!!!
> 
> Is a K swap common for those cars?
> 
> ...


TrackSpec did a K-swap right in theirs. 

https://www.trackspecauto.com/blog

Per rules..


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

Current fleet, all 3-pedal, all CEL-free (surprisingly):

06 A4 Avant
01 GTI VR6
08 328i


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally finished:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)




----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

My boosted Go Kart


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

15degreeGTI said:


> Current fleet, all 3-pedal, all CEL-free (surprisingly):


Now you gone and done it. :laugh: Nice fleet.



Sake Bomb said:


> Finally finished:


Wow looks great. :thumbup: Any more pics?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Put a lift/wheels/tires/tent back on the Taco because the Blazer isnt going anywhere for a while. Planning to raise it up another inch this weekend since it fiiinally cooled off. Went slightly overboard on the parts this time.


----------



## smstiles (Sep 8, 2000)

Moved the chr’s off of my departed sq5 on to my wife’s Macan S. Don’t see many with a square setup.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

Cleaned up the MKI


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> Cleaned up the MKI


Ooooooohhhhh. Thumbs up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


> Put a lift/wheels/tires/tent back on the Taco because the Blazer isnt going anywhere for a while. Planning to raise it up another inch this weekend since it fiiinally cooled off. Went slightly overboard on the parts this time.


Nice set up. What awning do you have? 

Finally got my Eibach suspension lift on my truck to replace the stupid leveling spacer.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

She’s mostly done as of now. Built her for CO trails and adventures. We are moving there in October. 

King coil overs and shocks
Icon delta joint UCAs
Toytec superflex 2.0 rear springs
RSG sliders 
285/70/17 BFGs
LED headlight conversion and other small stuff


I need to decide on skid plates and whether to run alum or steel.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> Cleaned up the MKI


Perfection. Thanks for keeping the Mk1 Jetta love alive in such an outstanding way.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

cseaman said:


> Nice set up. What awning do you have?


Its from Overland Pros, its called the Wraptor. Its a 270 degree thats only $400. Its decent quality, needs a little time to setup because you have to add the vertical support poles but for the price its pretty good. At some point Id love to have an Alucab Shadow that doesn't need the vertical support but its also more than 4 times the price.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

Numbersix said:


> Perfection. Thanks for keeping the Mk1 Jetta love alive in such an outstanding way.


It is a good 10' car, but its complete. Eventually it will be repainted.

I also got tired of the mechanical fuel injection and did this, although I am still using the short ratio transmission. 










The interior is the nicest part although the underdash is out of the car as I sort out some wiring issues and put in a period correct Blaupunkt tape deck


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

*#3 of 12*

Wife's MDX tech package. Wife bought it brand new in 2011 and 70k miles on the clock. It did have the recall for the bad rings and oil consumption, but it was covered under warranty and it still runs great.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

UncleJB said:


> Now you gone and done it. :laugh: Nice fleet.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow looks great. :thumbup: Any more pics?


Thanks! 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Our new addition. 2020 V60 Cross Country with a Polestar tune.

Untitled by sicklyscott, on Flickr

Untitled by sicklyscott, on Flickr


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> The interior is the nicest part although the underdash is out of the car as I sort out *some wiring issues* and put in a period correct Blaupunkt tape deck


Also period correct. :laugh:


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

GreenandChrome said:


> Also period correct. :laugh:


The current JVC CD player is very 1998


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

veedubman72 said:


> Wife's MDX tech package. Wife bought it brand new in 2011 and 70k miles on the clock. It did have the recall for the bad rings and oil consumption, but it was covered under warranty and it still runs great.


Love the wood steering wheel accessory. It's not that common.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

Saturday morning cruise to the local C&C

Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

ice4life said:


> Love the wood steering wheel accessory. It's not that common.



Thanks, I insisted she get it when she bought the car. I had an all leather steering on my CL that just looked like trash after a few years from wear and swapped it out with the "wood" accessory wheel. It's just so much easier to keep clean and I didn't have to worry about wearing the leather out. Plus, I think it ties the interior together better.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> Saturday morning cruise to the local C&C - Fulvia


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> Saturday morning cruise to the local C&C
> 
> Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


Very cool


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> Saturday morning cruise to the local C&C
> 
> Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


Is that Katies? I haven't been in far too long


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

First of a set that I did a couple weeks ago... Cant wait for the rest.


IMG_2250 by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^looks great


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

BMP









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

full VAG fleet now: girlfriend upgraded to a Golf Alltrack. unfortunately she didn't buy a blue example.


----------



## dubsport87 v2.0 (Jul 10, 2016)

my 964


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

dubsport87 v2.0 said:


> my 964


I love me a clean 964

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

335i - Bowling Park by Himmat Rama, on Flickr


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

dad-mobile finally got a wash and detail.



















and dad mode officially unlocked. :thumbup:


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

redwe-in-wi said:


>


Yes. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

dviking mk2 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Yes, and very soon to add a 2007 BMW Z4 3.0si Coupe to the fleet.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Newest addition to the fleet:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

lol wat?

needs thread


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

puma1552 said:


> lol wat?
> 
> needs thread



my exact reaction


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> my exact reaction


x2


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

A few more of my set that I referenced. I will put more into my thread tomorrow if anyone would care to see the rest. :thumbup:

IMG_0019_2 by smooremin, on Flickr
IMG_0005_2 by smooremin, on Flickr
IMG_0015_2 by smooremin, on Flickr
IMG_0012_2 by smooremin, on Flickr

:heart:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> A few more of my set that I referenced. I will put more into my thread tomorrow if anyone would care to see the rest. :thumbup:
> 
> IMG_0019_2 by smooremin, on Flickr
> IMG_0005_2 by smooremin, on Flickr
> ...


Awesome pics


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Clean at the same time.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Nice! 

I got tired of looking at all the ash on these two and gave them a bath at the same time last night. Street parking :banghead:

I must say, it's very satisfying watching the prewash foam/soaker streaking the crap off the paint


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

MBrown said:


> Newest addition to the fleet:












When you add a brand new Rolls Royce to a fleet made up of a Volkswagen Golf and a Mazda Miata, I think some details are required. :laugh:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> When you add a brand new Rolls Royce to a fleet made up of a Volkswagen Golf and a Mazda Miata, I think some details are required. :laugh:


Hey, man, it's used. 

HELOC must have been approved. :laugh:


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Dusty at the same time. R moreso.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

chucchinchilla said:


> When you add a brand new Rolls Royce to a fleet made up of a Volkswagen Golf and a Mazda Miata, I think some details are required. :laugh:





GreenandChrome said:


> Hey, man, it's used.
> 
> HELOC must have been approved. :laugh:


Not quite -- the _lease _was approved. :laugh:

After years of performance cars (among them 8 BMWs including an M3 and two M5s; 3 GTIs; 2 Miatas), I wanted something different. Besides, with my last Bimmer (2014 M5 Competition), I realized that there's no way to really access the car's capabilities without risking my license. Not that the Ghost is slow (0-60 quoted at 4.9 seconds from its 560-something HP twin-turbo V12), but it's more about the exquisite build and material quality as well as an amazing ride. And surprisingly fun to drive. (My car happens to have the Dynamic Package which includes steering and suspension enhancements.)

Where I live, Rolls-Royces are rare, so it's been fun to see reactions. 

 Waves, smiles.
 My niece's husband: "That's a [email protected]$king Rolls-Royce!"
The kid at the grocery store who wanted to take a video of the rear-hinged "coach doors".
Several of my friends: "I've never even been IN a Rolls-Royce!" Me: "I can fix that!"

I gotta say, though, after three years of driving a GTI then the Golf R along with a couple of Miatas, piloting a car that's almost 18 feet long (a Golf R is just over 14 feet; a Miata is less than 13 feet) and weighs around 5,500 pounds is a little intimidating. (Read, "SCARY AS HELL!")


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

puma1552 said:


> lol wat?
> 
> needs thread





greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> my exact reaction





UncleJB said:


> x2


I started another thread in the Car Lounge here:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...my-other-4-door-car&p=114714097#post114714097

The thread is called "2016 Rolls-Royce Ghost: my other 4-door car".


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

*#4 of 12*

My 2004 Dodge Ram SLT. I bought this brand new through Military sales when I was stationed in Guam. I custom ordered it with a tow package and some extra goodies that were typically reserved for the Bighorn Package at the time. Dodge shipped it over to Guam once it was built and the military shipped it back to the California with me when I got out. I use it primarily for towing and hauling and it just went over 70k on the odometer after 16 years of service. I've since upgraded a little for towing convenience. I added a new tailgate handle with backup camera, new bluetooth head unit with the back up video display, USB charger, brake controller, and airlift system in the back so that I'm not "boattailing" down the road with our camper trailer. Haven't had any real issues in 16 years other than a floppy sun visor which I was able to replace (fairly common problem for this model), an over head light switch and bought new headlight lenses to replace the foggy ones. You can't see it in this picture, but I did add the tailgate topper from a 2008. If I ever have to buy a new truck again, I'll definitely be buying another Ram.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Outside of the old Vortex HQ on my way back from a beer pickup last week 

Complete with a Cindy Crawford beauty mark from my mysteriously missing tow hook cover + one of the handful of sets of Osram LEDriving e-code headlights in the States.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Outside of the old Vortex HQ on my way back from a beer pickup last week
> 
> Complete with a Cindy Crawford beauty mark from my mysteriously missing tow hook cover + one of the handful of sets of Osram LEDriving code headlights in the States.


This would be a lot cooler if it was an Audi


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Smooremin said:


> This would be a lot cooler if it was an Audi


You’re absolutely right. Fixed it for you!


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> You’re absolutely right. Fixed it for you!


nice swirl marks.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> You’re absolutely right. Fixed it for you!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Cheap ****.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> Cheap ****.


Stop posting in here until you get your new car - I keep getting excited. :laugh:


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Outside of the old Vortex HQ on my way back from a beer pickup last week
> 
> Complete with a Cindy Crawford beauty mark from my mysteriously missing tow hook cover + one of the handful of sets of Osram LEDriving code headlights in the States.




Never heard of this brewery, how is it?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

SebTheDJ said:


> Never heard of this brewery, how is it?


looks expensive. he spends all his money on the beer and can't afford a decent car.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> looks expensive. he spends all his money on the beer and can't afford a decent car.



It's not a cheap hobby. I know it sounds ridiculous, But i had weekends (especially brewery runs) where I've spent over $300 on beer just for myself. I've been into craftbeer since around 2005 (also used to brew my own in 2012) but the past 5 years have been ridiculous as far as beer.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

SebTheDJ said:


> It's not a cheap hobby. I know it sounds ridiculous, But i had weekends (especially brewery runs) where I've spent over $300 on beer just for myself. I've been into craftbeer since around 2005 (also used to brew my own in 2012) but the past 5 years have been ridiculous as far as beer.


 I know. I dropped $100 at Grand Teton Brewing on vacation, and then another $200 in Jackson buying stuff I can't get here.

I have a pretty good local bar that will do growlers and has ~20+ beers to choose from. I'm already True American Size; I don't need more help. :laugh:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Well this happened....










Traded my dream truck for a 2018 Mazda3 GT 2.5L auto loaded. Bose, sunroof LED....

also bought something without wheels where the Mazda will be parked.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Well this happened....
> 
> Traded my dream truck for a 2018 Mazda3 GT 2.5L auto loaded. Bose, sunroof LED....
> 
> also bought something without wheels where the Mazda will be parked.


Bike? No, that has wheels.
Side by side? No, that has wheels.
BBQ? No, those have wheels.
A Plane? No, those have wheels.

A snowmobile?


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

GreenandChrome said:


> Bike? No, that has wheels.
> Side by side? No, that has wheels.
> BBQ? No, those have wheels.
> A Plane? No, those have wheels.
> ...


I'm guessing either a house with space for the Mazda to be parked, or a garage/workshop/some type of outbuilding


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Stevo12 said:


> I'm guessing either a house with space for the Mazda to be parked


 :thumbup:


----------



## crookedarm (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Stevo12 said:


> I'm guessing either a house with space for the Mazda to be parked, or a garage/workshop/some type of outbuilding


He wasn't specific enough. Houses have wheels!


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

GreenandChrome said:


> I know. I dropped $100 at Grand Teton Brewing on vacation, and then another $200 in Jackson buying stuff I can't get here.
> 
> I have a pretty good local bar that will do growlers and has ~20+ beers to choose from. I'm already True American Size; I don't need more help. :laugh:


ok thanks for saying this - I go into my local "boutique" beer store and make my own 6 pack....BAM, its $43. ShIATTTTT


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

This thing is such a dang treat to drive. E36s are so underappreciated. It's almost criminal what wonderful drivers cars these things are at any price. But for under $15k for a lovely example, there is little that rewards like this vintage M3.










I put some too-rugged of tires on my wife's Highlander. What an improvement over the trash Geolanders.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

crookedarm said:


>


This garage is just wonderful. Both the contents and the scale. I'm envious.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

After I treated my Mondeo to some new wheels recently, I figured it was time to give it a wash yesterday. First time I've handwashed the car since I bought it in Jan/Feb this year. Oh boy. So much contamination and swirls. Resulted in me giving the car a full detail today and now it's up to spec...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

x(why)z said:


> This thing is such a dang treat to drive. E36s are so underappreciated. It's almost criminal what wonderful drivers cars these things are at any price. But for under $15k for a lovely example, there is little that rewards like this vintage M3.


:heart:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't think I've posted this here. Is this a 1941 Ford coupe or pick-up? It was the last year Ford used Henry Ford's buggy-wagon transverse spring suspension. 1942 was the first year for 4 leaf springs on a Ford pick-up.

My, how things have changed.


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

Recently added this 1986 951 to my hoard of VWs, pretty much fell into my lap as I was looking for a 996/986 but I have to say its pretty rad


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> He wasn't specific enough. Houses have wheels!


Im not moving to Sunnyvale Trailer Park.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

RED K2 said:


> Recently added this 1986 951 to my hoard of VWs, pretty much fell into my lap as I was looking for a 996/986 but I have to say its pretty rad


Nice! I've always liked the 951.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Bought an 07 Z4 3.0si manual last week in Colorado. 40,700 miles. Drove it all around CO and back to Wisconsin.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeahhhhhh buddy :thumbup:

If you don't mind me asking: are the prices for these guys a little more reasonable than the Z4M?


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Yeahhhhhh buddy :thumbup:
> 
> If you don't mind me asking: are the prices for these guys a little more reasonable than the Z4M?


I don't know what the Ms are going for, as I never considered one. This was an an opportunity to purchase from my brother. Didn't need the additional car, but the opportunity was too good. Paid just under $20, which was where similar mileage E86 Z4 list.


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

My new weekend toy









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

redwe-in-wi said:


> Bought an 07 Z4 3.0si manual last week in Colorado. 40,700 miles. Drove it all around CO and back to Wisconsin.


It so nice to see this. I needed something to cleanse my automotive palate after coming in from the G8x M3/4 thread. I really like these.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Stop posting in here until you get your new car - I keep getting excited. :laugh:


FINE 
Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Happy now?!!


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

^^^


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

I hate anyone who owns an RS6 Avant....unless that person is me :facepalm:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> Happy now?!!


Yes!!!

My Jetta leaf peepin'.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Daily Mk6 GTI
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

E30, going on a decade with this thing :beer:
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

Both
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Stangy said:


> I hate anyone who owns an RS6 Avant....unless that person is me :facepalm:












Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Smooremin said:


>


I do indeed. Beautiful car though. Good colour choice too.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

x(why)z said:


> This thing is such a dang treat to drive. E36s are so underappreciated. It's almost criminal what wonderful drivers cars these things are at any price. But for under $15k for a lovely example, there is little that rewards like this vintage M3.


Love your car man. I owned the hellrot twin (even the same wheels) several years ago, and regret selling it. It's a 98, 5-spd. Green is such a great color on this car!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Alltrack during a road trip:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

n0rdicalex. said:


> Alltrack during a road trip:


I think the MK7 sportwagen is probably one of the best looking wagons of all time. :thumbup:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

UncleJB said:


> I think the MK7 sportwagen is probably one of the best looking wagons of all time. :thumbup:


we completed a six day trip with two humans, a dog, and all our required luggage. the car never skipped a beat and we took it on some rough/muddy Michigan dirt roads. it replaced an Outback and we have been really impressed with the size and my girlfriend loves the 1.8T with DSG compared to the old 2.5 and CVT.

I took 39 pictures of the car in six days and only a few of us and the dog. :laugh:


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

n0rdicalex. said:


> I took 39 pictures of the car in six days and only a few of us and the dog. :laugh:


and you only gave us 1?:laugh:
post some more offroad ones!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

I know which one Im taking


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

^So when you arrive to work do you park it on the showroom floor and stick a "sold do not touch" sign on the windshield? I would.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> ^So when you arrive to work do you park it on the showroom floor and stick a "sold do not touch" sign on the windshield? I would.


Nah it stays in the parking lot. I caught someone taking pics of it today from the cameras at my desk :laugh:


Its normally way to dirty to be on the floor.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> Nah it stays in the parking lot. I caught someone taking pics of it today from the cameras at my desk :laugh:


And right now that guy is mimicking your avatar.


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> Its normally way to dirty to be on the floor.


Don’t you have, like, people to take care of that?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

crashmtb said:


> Don’t you have, like, people to take care of that?


Yes, of course. I pay him, out of my own pocket, a monthly stipend to keep me riding clean.





He is off today :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> Yes, of course. I pay him, out of my own pocket, a monthly stipend to keep me riding clean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant for washing the car!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

crashmtb said:


> I meant for washing the car!


:laugh:


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

15degreeGTI said:


> Love your car man. I owned the hellrot twin (even the same wheels) several years ago, and regret selling it. It's a 98, 5-spd. Green is such a great color on this car!




Hellrot looks so so so good. It's in my top three along with technoviolet. Such underappreciated cars!


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I feel like I should partake.
IMG_9965


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

westopher said:


> I feel like I should partake.


**** yeah. I love the high wing and front splitter. Next time I'm home, I'm going to DM you so I can see your E36 and E30 and buy you a beer for your help with my car.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Can I play too?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)




----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

New suspension goodies









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

The club I autocrossed with last weekend posted a cool action shot of my car:










Naturally, it's back to being in its natural habitat:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

x(why)z said:


> **** yeah. I love the high wing and front splitter. Next time I'm home, I'm going to DM you so I can see your E36 and E30 and buy you a beer for your help with my car.


Would be great to meet in real life. And always happy to help. Love it when people are excited about the e36, because I was when people still really weren't.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Pennywise said:


> Can I play too?


Are you still planning on selling it? 

Anywho, met a friend today.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

patrikman said:


> Are you still planning on selling it?
> 
> Anywho, met a friend today.


Where's mom? The all silver brat?:laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

umpkin:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Back road adventures.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

The color of the car is *Smoky Quartz*, so I just HAD to visit the *Smoky Quartz Distillery*. Brought home one bottle each of their rum and bourbon.


----------



## GGM3 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

GreenandChrome said:


> Where's mom? The all silver brat?:laugh:


I’d bet that a good majority of Bajas are silver, it’s possible.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

MBrown said:


> The color of the car is *Smoky Quartz*, so I just HAD to visit the *Smoky Quartz Distillery*. Brought home one bottle each of their rum and bourbon.


Looks nice. As I age, I'm starting to like these little Rolls more and more. Must be a pretty decent difference when hoping into your Miata after driving this.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Looks nice. As I age, I'm starting to like these little Rolls more and more.


FWIW, I'll be 62 in a week. The Ghost is only the second car I've ever had that didn't have a clutch pedal. The other one was a 2014 BMW M5 with a DCT and about 600 HP. All 17 of my other cars were manuals with the emphasis on the SPORT side of "sport sedan". As middle age melts into senior-hood, the comfort and space in the Ghost are nice to enjoy from time to time. And it does lend a sense of "special occasion" to any outing.




2.0_Mazda said:


> Must be a pretty decent difference when hoping into your Miata after driving this.


Switching between the Ghost and the Miata actually enhances both. It makes the quiet comfort of the Rolls even more plain, and the tossable fun in the Miata even more memorable.


----------



## designvs (Sep 21, 2012)

Other than the daily drivers, here are my fun vehicles. An Ap1 S2000 and Ferrari 550:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

That 550 is 11/10. The worst colour for a Ferrari is red, and your car is proof.
Had the antique out this weekend.
DSC_0283 
DSC_0271


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hajduk said:


>


ill see your amg line hatch and raise you an amg line sedan


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

My wagon, when it looked good and the Golf, which we are giving to our son whenever he goes back to work (Orchestra)









Then I did this to the wagon, some swapping going on:









1.8T swap:









6sp manual swap:









Full dash harness swap and heater core:









Looks OEM inside and OEM+ under the hood:








Maybe next year I will get to change out the sagging cloth inside. 

Last years's replacement for the Golf and taking over road trip duties from the wagon:


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Pennywise said:


> Can I play too?


Want to trade? I want silver every time I see a pic of yours. 



designvs said:


> Other than the daily drivers, here are my fun vehicles. An Ap1 S2000 and Ferrari 550:


550 might top my list of dream cars. Sadly, with prices on the rise, I may be out of luck. Can you post more pics and info? Blue looks incredible. 



westopher said:


> That 550 is 11/10. The worst colour for a Ferrari is red, and your car is proof.
> Had the antique out this weekend.
> DSC_0283
> DSC_0271


One of my fav cars on TCL. Do the next TCL zoom meet so you can take us on a tour!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

designvs said:


> Ferrari 550:


:thumbup:

I miss the times when Ferrari still made GT cars. Now they all need to be supercars, even the front engined ones.


----------



## designvs (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments on my 550. There are so many amazing cars in this thread, it's hard to pick favorites! 

The 550 Maranello has been a dream car for me since they were first released. It wasn't until recently I was able to get one however. Both my S2000 and the 550 are amazing to drive. Both are absolutely intoxicating behind the wheel in different ways that you don't want to stop driving them. And I'm their addict!
Here are a few more photos- https://photos.app.goo.gl/STLoFD9bZHTfyiKi9


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

designvs said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my 550. There are so many amazing cars in this thread, it's hard to pick favorites!
> 
> The 550 Maranello has been a dream car for me since they were first released. It wasn't until recently I was able to get one however. Both my S2000 and the 550 are amazing to drive. Both are absolutely intoxicating behind the wheel in different ways that you don't want to stop driving them. And I'm their addict!
> Here are a few more photos- https://photos.app.goo.gl/STLoFD9bZHTfyiKi9


Very nice. To be honest when these first came out I wasn't a fan at all, but over time they have really grown on me. I saw one on the road a few weeks back and it was stunning to watch. 

You should start a dedicated thread and share notes and pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

A fellow former TCLer has been taking care of this gal. Here she is enjoying a slow leak on a brand new Continental DWS.










I have a lot of work to do.


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> A fellow former TCLer has been taking care of this gal. Here she is enjoying a slow leak on a brand new Continental DWS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good spot. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Took the Volt to an EV meet for National Drive Electric Week early last week:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

patrikman said:


> Are you still planning on selling it?


Eventually. I've got my old Civic running again with its new power plant (GSR swap), so I'm sure I'll be diverting what little time I have to enjoy that car.




x(why)z said:


> Want to trade? I want silver every time I see a pic of yours.


Boston Green is a great color :beer:


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

puma1552 said:


> ill see your amg line hatch and raise you an amg line sedan


With ~30hp less then the hatch I wouldn't call it a raise  but the sedan is nice nonetheless.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Just picked up my SQ5 last night. So excited to be back in an S car!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Every time Audi thinks red stitching on black leather is a good idea, they need me to slap them in the face and remind them to do entirely red seats. Those things are amazing.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

little drive

Untitled by peterszew


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

umpkin:


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> Congrats!!! :thumbup:


Thank you! I know I’m in the minority, but I prefer aluminum to black trim. After an S3 and A6 with black optics, this is a nice change.



Atl-Atl said:


> Every time Audi thinks red stitching on black leather is a good idea, they need me to slap them in the face and remind them to do entirely red seats. Those things are amazing.


I absolutely love them. It’s very similar to the seats my S3 had.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Im a whore Im sorry Im not sorry

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> Im a whore Im sorry Im not sorry


Lol I love the bagel photos. I didn’t realize people started receiving theirs already.

EDIT: No flat bottom?!


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> Im a whore Im sorry Im not sorry
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


Looks like the lane assist ain't worth a damn.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Sold Over Sticker said:


>


Ummm...personal space invasion much?


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

kiznarsh said:


> Ummm...personal space invasion much?


Like a dog sniffing another dogs butt.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> Looks like the lane assist ain't worth a damn.


Of course not. It's a VW still. :facepalm:


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

will951 said:


> Good spot. :thumbup::thumbup:


:laugh: My car eats and travels better than I do.


----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

Stevo12 said:


> Naturally, it's back to being in its natural habitat:


Hah - So typical... I feel you.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Smooremin said:


> Im a whore Im sorry Im not sorry
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


Your apology is an infinitesimal microcosm in comparison of the galactic jealousy we all secretly harbor. Nonetheless, I will continue to live vicariously through your posted adventures.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

We took the scenic route while moving from Richmond, VA to Redding, CA. Stopped in Moab and made lunch up at the top of Chicken Corners. It was pretty surreal to have so much space away from so many people on a Monday afternoon.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

cseaman said:


> We took the scenic route while moving from Richmond, VA to Redding, CA. Stopped in Moab and made lunch up at the top of Chicken Corners. It was pretty surreal to have so much space away from so many people on a Monday afternoon.


Social distancing to the extreme! Great shot KC.  And good luck in Cali!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Wagen prepped for a little Fall rally tomorrow.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

RocknRolla said:


> Thank you! I know I’m in the minority, but I prefer aluminum to black trim. After an S3 and A6 with black optics, this is a nice change.


SQ5 looks great - I agree, I much prefer the silver trim to blacking out everything...the latter of which has been done to death and is super played out IMO.


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

Traded-in my GSW for a B9 A4

Installed H&R springs and 10 mm spacers




















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Traded in my beloved Macan GTS for a Taycan 4S that made me forget all about that other car I had that I just said was beloved.


----------



## smstiles (Sep 8, 2000)

I test drove a Turbo Taycan. What a beast. Congrats. Tell us more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Raek said:


> Traded in my beloved Macan GTS for a Taycan 4S that made me forget all about that other car I had that I just said was beloved.


Uh yeah we are going to need a thread on this. I :heart: that color! :thumbup:


----------



## Meroving1an (Mar 19, 2007)

Major life changes means the 991 had to go. I went with something just slightly less fun as replacement:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## <3mph (Oct 11, 2020)

Sorry to hear your GT3 is gone.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Gotta beat the snow this year as the factory all seasons are past the wear bar

Trying the new Conti Viking snows this year


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Those wheels look fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> WOW! Those wheels look fantastic. :thumbup:


Yeah I'm regretting not getting the Sparcos now.


----------



## Calcvictim (Aug 16, 2011)

bnkrpt311 said:


> WOW! Those wheels look fantastic. :thumbup:


Agreed, they look awesome and perfectly fitting to a winter setup.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

From the other day.

DSC02378 by Erik Friedland, on Flickr


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Dragged a new project car home last week, need something to get me off the couch. Rolling chassis '81 Diesel Caddy.










More photos here


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

not my car, but me driving:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Row1Rich said:


> Dragged a new project car home last week, need something to get me off the couch. Rolling chassis '81 Diesel Caddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. You should start a thread. :thumbup:


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

Not sure I get all clean at the same time...

But some of you may recall I got rid of BMW wagon. The Cayenne took its place.


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

dan of montana said:


> Not sure I get all clean at the same time...
> 
> But some of you may recall I got rid of BMW wagon. The Cayenne took its place.


How do you like it? ‘13 GTS owner here and love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

bro we gotta talk about that Vatozone plastic door edge


----------



## kanther (Apr 29, 2010)

https://youtu.be/PXl2sXZ8eAU


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

puma1552 said:


> bro we gotta talk about that Vatozone plastic door edge


Just the light reflecting. No edge guards here.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

That shot of the RS6 is pretty dope.

Some of my 944:



















And together with my daily:


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

4 days old


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Smooremin said:


> Just the light reflecting. No edge guards here.


On my Ghost, the paint protection film was installed before I got the car. It covers the usual stuff (front clip, about 20% of the front fenders ["wings" -- it's a British car!]) and the painted area behind the grill and surrounding the Spirit of Ecstasy hood ornament. They also put about a 1/2 inch strip around the outside edges of all four doors (quarter inch inside and quarter inch outside). Nice way to protect those edges. They also did the stainless steel treadplates on the door thresholds.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Just about past peak foliage.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Both of those are very clean, looking great:thumbup:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^Both of those are very clean, looking great:thumbup:


Thanks man. :thumbup:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

That Alpine White MKII


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^ummm just like the rolls royce...needs thread good sir


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> That Alpine White MKII


Thanks! 



puma1552 said:


> ^^^ummm just like the rolls royce...needs thread good sir


Agree. There are a lot of hidden gems it seems. Share!


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

nismodrifter said:


>


I keep looking at 348s on Hemmings. It would be awesome if you started a thread on your experiences. I really want to step it up a notch in the next few years, and 348s are pretty compelling. Maybe I'm sick in the head, but I actually dig the Mondial simply because of the rear seats.

Anyway, an amazing car! And owned by a fellow Calgarian. I lived there for the first 25 years of my life and miss it terribly.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

sicklyscott said:


>


:heart: this thing too. Such a classic.



x(why)z said:


> I keep looking at 348s on Hemmings. It would be awesome if you started a thread on your experiences. I really want to step it up a notch in the next few years, and 348s are pretty compelling. Maybe I'm sick in the head, but I actually dig the Mondial simply because of the rear seats.


I'm with you on both the 348 and the Mondial. They don't get nearly as much love as they deserve. I've secretly always loved the Mondial. 

When I was young I was one of the only kids that liked the 400 too. :laugh:


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

went upstate NY with the little man today. Love this car more and more every day.


----------



## Yavuz (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's how the driveway is looking these days. I've had the Elise and the CT200h for a few years now, but my fiance bought both the Miata and Macan this summer. The one car garage is no longer cutting it.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Your fiancé has good taste


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

3/4 of the fleet. Mk7 GTI missing.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Caught some color in the mountains this weekend.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

UncleJB said:


>


)))))))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> Awesome. You should start a thread. :thumbup:


For sure!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

New to me. Rare naked top Mark III. 95 made, total. The rest had vinyl tops because they were cheaper than doing a nice job of metal-finishing. 38,000 Miles. Never restored.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Leaves aren't changing enough here.


----------



## AntMindel (Apr 7, 2020)

UncleJB said:


>


The MK2 Jettas still look so good,absorlutely classic design .
Looks best from that angle as well.....


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Had it ceramic coated a few weeks ago as part of winter prep. Leaves are finally starting to change here, at the end of October


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

iamnotemo said:


> Had it ceramic coated a few weeks ago as part of winter prep. Leaves are finally starting to change here, at the end of October


Wow, that looks awesome! Any more pics?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


> Wow, that looks awesome! Any more pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Sadly not handy. I have to say 35k miles later and this car still makes me smile. As an only car it's worked out well.


----------



## Darius Ticklerod (Oct 28, 2009)

Just arrived on the east coast from CA a few weeks ago

Has its share of bumps & bruises but lacks the typical rust of a northeast mk2

Looking forward to tinkering on 'er over the next bunch of years!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

AntMindel said:


> The MK2 Jettas still look so good,absorlutely classic design .
> Looks best from that angle as well.....


:thumbup: Agree



Darius Ticklerod said:


> Just arrived on the east coast from CA a few weeks ago
> 
> Has its share of bumps & bruises but lacks the typical rust of a northeast mk2
> 
> Looking forward to tinkering on 'er over the next bunch of years!


Awesome!! Love some Montana Green. Was this listed on The Samba by chance?


----------



## Darius Ticklerod (Oct 28, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> :thumbup: Agree
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!! Love some Montana Green. Was this listed on The Samba by chance?


It was not; got it from a good friend of mine who owned it for the past 5+ yrs.... was time for him to move on and I'd always had my eye on it since he picked it up. He has first refusal to buy it back -- if I ever decide to let it go!


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Darius Ticklerod said:


> Just arrived on the east coast from CA a few weeks ago
> 
> Has its share of bumps & bruises but lacks the typical rust of a northeast mk2
> 
> Looking forward to tinkering on 'er over the next bunch of years!


This and UncleJBs jetta ake me so happy. I adore MkIIs. The right GTi or GLi would have me putting my car up for sale.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

The family photo:









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Darius Ticklerod said:


> It was not; got it from a good friend of mine who owned it for the past 5+ yrs.... was time for him to move on and I'd always had my eye on it since he picked it up. He has first refusal to buy it back -- if I ever decide to let it go!


Ah ok - there was one languishing on there for a while. Are you in RI or Bridgeville, PA? Or somewhere in between. :laugh: 



x(why)z said:


> This and UncleJBs jetta ake me so happy. I adore MkIIs. The right GTi or GLi would have me putting my car up for sale.


:thumbup:


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Went out on some twisty roads this weekend with these two. There was actually a third orange Exige early on as well.


----------



## Darius Ticklerod (Oct 28, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> Ah ok - there was one languishing on there for a while. Are you in RI or Bridgeville, PA? Or somewhere in between. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:




RI :thumbup:


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

WK2 went bye-bye last weekend. 










Picked up a 2013 Tacoma SR5 V6 4wd with the tow package and cashed out my equity on the Jeep and halved my payment. 

Still “unemployed” so it’s time to cut back. It’s a clean, previously Toyota-certified 2-owner (now 3-owner) truck with 77k miles. 




















Already set to work doing basic maintenance items. Replaced the idler pulleys and drive belt. Spark plugs, gear oil, transmission fluid, and transfer case oil next.

Also, not sure if I posted this up, but I sold the Miata in January and bought back my R53. I immediately dumped a bunch of money on parts for it, and then Covid happened. 










It hasn’t moved since April.


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Darius Ticklerod said:


> RI :thumbup:


Nice, you will have to come up for a meet next year. If you are on IG give a follow to @twinstateeuros . Love to have some more older cars at meets next year and (hopefully) going to have a bunch of them next summer.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Snapped this pic right before the car said F$^k You and shut off and refused to start again











Of course it fired up again once I got it home...


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Nitroracer17 (Apr 8, 2014)

Fun fall day in the mountains with the beater NC.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Walked out to the 3 the other day and actually got excited to drive it! I took a picture. I've had it for 2 years now, 22k miles. I do miss certain things from an ICE car and if I didn't have my other toys I don't think I could have survived this long but, for daily duties this car rocks. 

Untitled by sicklyscott, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Just a quick phone snap from earlier today. I guess it's autumn now. Now that temperatures are dropping and the weather is getting nastier and the Porsche is back in the garage for some much needed maintenance, I'm really appreciating the Mondeo. It really is a good car and I'm actually amazed at how good it handles for such a grocery getter.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Stevo12 said:


> Snapped this pic right before the car said F$^k You and shut off and refused to start again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fyi your hoodpins are on backwards. The pin enters from the front and points backwards. That way if you ever hit something with the front, the pins won't get shoved out, which would allow the hood to pop up.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

replaced our stolen Alfa Stelvio with something much better...the Alfa drove well, but in the end it was an SUV / CUV and I did not really find myself taking it out for spirited rides...the technology in the XC90 is ridonkulous - no comparison vs. the Stelvio. 

Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> replaced our stolen Alfa Stelvio with something much better...the Alfa drove well, but in the end it was an SUV / CUV and I did not really find myself taking it out for spirited rides...the technology in the XC90 is ridonkulous - no comparison vs. the Stelvio.
> 
> Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


you're a weak man, ray! (asteroids commercial, husband is hiding in the garage playing the game, wife delivers the line)



My parents have an XC60. My parents can hardly manipulate a smartphone, yet they have that. And they're not paying for the Volvo app/service thing.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

GreenandChrome said:


> you're a weak man, ray! (asteroids commercial, husband is hiding in the garage playing the game, wife delivers the line)
> 
> 
> 
> My parents have an XC60. My parents can hardly manipulate a smartphone, yet they have that. And they're not paying for the Volvo app/service thing.


:laugh::laugh: I love it - have too many impractical "fun" cars that am happy to just have a bit more of a boat in the family. with the Polestar tune, its no slouch!


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

GreenandChrome said:


> fyi your hoodpins are on backwards. The pin enters from the front and points backwards. That way if you ever hit something with the front, the pins won't get shoved out, which would allow the hood to pop up.


Ha, never knew that there was a correct orientation. My only frames of reference were my E36 (built by a race shop owner, but still obv a street car) and a Mercedes C300 endurance racer built by amateurs (I didn't do the hood pin install). 

No consideration for "what-ifs" and quite frankly, I think the hood coming up would be far down on the list of worries if I were to crash the Mk2 at any kind of speed.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> you're a weak man, ray! (asteroids commercial, husband is hiding in the garage playing the game, wife delivers the line)
> 
> 
> 
> *My parents have an XC60. My parents can hardly manipulate a smartphone, yet they have that. And they're not paying for the Volvo app/service thing.*


Its free for the first 4 years:wave:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Dandbest said:


> Its free for the first 4 years:wave:


No, like, if they have to pay for it, they won't be. My parents still will not get Internet at their house, they suffer with their phones. My mom says they can't afford that $40/mo. <looks around>'67 El Camino in 95% show quality, 2020 XC90, 2012 RAV4, 5 Pfaffs, 150 bottles of wine @ $30/avg/bottle, and then there's the beach house. 

 Whatever.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

GreenandChrome said:


> No, like, if they have to pay for it, they won't be. My parents still will not get Internet at their house, they suffer with their phones. My mom says they can't afford that $40/mo. <looks around>*'67 El Camino in 95% show quality, 2020 XC90, 2012 RAV4, 5 Pfaffs, 150 bottles of wine @ $30/avg/bottle, and then there's the beach house. *
> 
> Whatever.


Priorities man, your parents have them straight. :thumbup:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Priorities man, your parents have them straight. :thumbup:


Almost everyone of those is a b**ch point for my mother.

1. Dad's car never runs, he should just sell it. (valvetrain issues)
2. House is too big, we need to sell it.
3. I can't go to quilt camp because of the weather. But I'm at the ocean house, so I need a machine down here; they're way too heavy to carry back and forth.
4. I have too much wine, I can't drink it all. I just poured 5 bottles down the drain.
5. Neighbors at the ocean keep renting their house out, there's a party every weekend.
6. It cost $2k to powerwash the house at the ocean.

My dad hit something with the new XC60 (they also have an '04 xc70 cc) that destroyed the tire and broke the rim. Got the rim fixed. But I looked at the car in the garage and noticed the left side was about 3/4" lower than the right. I can only assume a spring didn't seat right. But my parents didn't even notice it. Nor the broken spring for the garage door. 

Ugh. Old people, amirite? :laugh:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

*#5 and #6 of 12*

A little late to show when everyone was showing off their bimmers. Here's mine. 2009 335i x-drive. bought it in 2011 CPO. Had 40k on the clock and I've added another 10k since. Only things I've really done to it was lower it on KW coilovers, tinted the windows, threw on the ZHP wheels with Michelin PSS and add the M sport front spoiler and rear trunk lip.










My first car out of high school was a 2nd gen integra, so I've always had a soft spot for these. rolled my first one off a cliff, bought the 2nd one and eventually traded it in for a brand new CL which I still have and this is the third. 1992 GS with 77k. It was unmolested, so I had to, but all I did was lower it on ground control coilovers and put new wheels on. Runs awesome and the interior is really clean. Still has the original cassette deck radio the power antenna still works  Only thing wrong with the interior is the driver's side side bolster has a tear in the leather. I'll eventually get that fixed though.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

GreenandChrome said:


> Almost everyone of those is a b**ch point for my mother.
> 
> 1. Dad's car never runs, he should just sell it. (valvetrain issues)
> 2. House is too big, we need to sell it.
> ...


Apart from the wine this sounds almost exactly like my parents. :laugh: Substitute my dad's old boat for El Camino, spinning wool for quilting, and a lake house for the ocean house. :laugh:


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

veedubman72 said:


> A little late to show when everyone was showing off their bimmers. Here's mine. 2009 335i x-drive. bought it in 2011 CPO. Had 40k on the clock and I've added another 10k since. Only things I've really done to it was lower it on KW coilovers, tinted the windows, threw on the ZHP wheels with Michelin PSS and add the M sport front spoiler and rear trunk lip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous integra man


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> A little late to show when everyone was showing off their bimmers. Here's mine. 2009 335i x-drive. bought it in 2011 CPO. Had 40k on the clock and I've added another 10k since. Only things I've really done to it was lower it on KW coilovers, tinted the windows, threw on the ZHP wheels with Michelin PSS and add the M sport front spoiler and rear trunk lip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we see the CL?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Buickboy92 said:


> Can we see the CL?


page #286 post #7128 of this thread


----------



## 3VWMAN (Feb 6, 2002)

still the original owner of #75 of the 200 run of 1996 Golf Harlequins. just over 53k on it now.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

3VWMAN said:


> still the original owner of #75 of the 200 run of 1996 Golf Harlequins. just over 53k on it now.


:applause:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> I figure I'll get in on this after a few years of being on here. I also figure I'll start with the first of the dozen cars I have kept through the years.
> 
> 2001 Acura CL Type S. I bought this car brand new in 2001 and 4 transmissions later, 216k miles, a lot of general good upkeep, and replacing the various broken part, it still drives like a champion. Had the power tested and she still has approximately 90+% of the engine HP. The trans were obviously the weak link. Hate away. I know some may not like the big chrome wheels, but I bought these a year after I purchased the car. Plus they were literally Chris Foose design "Type S" wheels.  #thingsyoudoinyour20s. At this point of almost 20 year later, I'm keeping them just for period nostalgia and honestly they don't do too bad in the corners. I typically daily this one, but I'll swap it out every few months with one of the others.


Super sharp. :thumbup: Those wheels really seem to work well with the low flowing lines of the body. Nice. :heart:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

3VWMAN said:


> still the original owner of #75 of the 200 run of 1996 Golf Harlequins. just over 53k on it now.


Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)

3VWMAN said:


> still the original owner of #75 of the 200 run of 1996 Golf Harlequins. just over 53k on it now.


Wild Bill's.....LOL


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## 3VWMAN (Feb 6, 2002)

will951 said:


> Wild Bill's.....LOL


hehe. i'm surprised someone recognized it. i used to go there when it was open and drive by it every once in awhile still. there is some cool artwork on that building.


----------



## yellajacket20 (Oct 5, 2009)

I followed advice from folks on TCL and picked up a Charger Scat Pack over the weekend.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr











Very nice.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> replaced our stolen Alfa Stelvio with something much better...the Alfa drove well, but in the end it was an SUV / CUV and I did not really find myself taking it out for spirited rides...the technology in the XC90 is ridonkulous - no comparison vs. the Stelvio.
> 
> Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


Nice. We’re on our second SPA XC90 now and I have a Giulia. The XC90 is very handsome and a capable all rounder. It doesn’t have the same build quality of my P3 XC70, though. But I suppose it was a necessary trade off to save weight. 

I’ve driven a Stelvio loaner car and it was nice. Definitely more fun to drive than your average CUV and “special” thanks to rarity. But what it gains in utility over the sedan it loses in dynamics. The Giulia is just more playful and better handling. That being said, I’m not really able to use the Alfa the way it’s intended as often as I’d like. So I’m thinking of going old man and getting something like a Lexus GS or Jaguar XJ next. I’m surprised your Alfa was stolen. Must have been a professional for export.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Haven't posted itt in awhile so figured I'd include our Bus which is currently being restored, seen in max weight savings mode..


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

Here are 3, old, poor quality and overly filtered pictures of 3 of my Mustangs. I don't take pictures of my stuff for some reason and for that, I am sorry. Took these with my trusty iphone 5 and stuck 'em on IG years ago. They're really bad. 

https://flic.kr/p/2k2W1fB https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
https://flic.kr/p/2k2VkUY https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
https://flic.kr/p/2k2RxBL https://www.flickr.com/photos/186[email protected]/


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Finally got a hushyshot of both of my cars in the same spot. I laughed. Not what I was expecting. 

DSC_0446 by Merzdoms, on Flickr

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Finally got a hushyshot of both of my cars in the same spot. I laughed. Not what I was expecting.
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


You can get anything you want...two motorcycles in the shot...at Alice’s restaurant


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

All of my junk in one terrible potato pic. Ill get some proper pics of the Miata when I get the new suspension and tires on.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

yellajacket20 said:


> I followed advice from folks on TCL and picked up a Charger Scat Pack over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frostbite is an awesome colour.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Schoon...










With the goal of getting the M3 driving by next spring, I had the idea of looking to turn these well-serving overhaul projects into one crew cab half ton as a tow pig and winter daily driver. Originally bought for $3k combined, I'm hoping with this stupid market that they're worth close to or above the $8k that I see these going for ($4-5k each). Problem with the stupid market is that it has driven up the price of trucks, and in particular half ton crew cabs.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

crashmtb said:


> You can get anything you want...two motorcycles in the shot...at Alice’s restaurant


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 3VWMAN (Feb 6, 2002)

My 2002 GTI 337 with just over 23k on it.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

3VWMAN said:


> My 2002 GTI 337 with just over 23k on it.




I’ve always liked 337’s. I’ve thought about buying one (or a 20th) to take miles off of my SQ5, but I don’t know if I can handle a 17 year old 1.8T. :laugh:


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> Nice. We’re on our second SPA XC90 now and I have a Giulia. The XC90 is very handsome and a capable all rounder. It doesn’t have the same build quality of my P3 XC70, though. But I suppose it was a necessary trade off to save weight.
> 
> I’ve driven a Stelvio loaner car and it was nice. Definitely more fun to drive than your average CUV and “special” thanks to rarity. But what it gains in utility over the sedan it loses in dynamics. The Giulia is just more playful and better handling. That being said, I’m not really able to use the Alfa the way it’s intended as often as I’d like. So I’m thinking of going old man and getting something like a Lexus GS or Jaguar XJ next. I’m surprised your Alfa was stolen. Must have been a professional for export.


My same thoughts on the Stelvio - it was for family duty with my 2-year old in the back - even when on the twisty roads, I was not using it to nearly its capacity. As such, the XC90 plays a better role.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

3VWMAN said:


> My 2002 GTI 337 with just over 23k on it.


Why did I think you sold this?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

https://imgbb.com/


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Just another day in Roadsterville. Almost time to get the last hardtop out of the shed for the green car.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

what do they call that many miatas all together?

a mob?
a colony?
an obstinancy?
a cackle?
a smack?

https://grammar.yourdictionary.com/word-lists/list-of-names-for-groups-of-animals.html


----------



## mikeyworks (Jan 8, 2001)

My first real “for me” vehicle. 










(I need to get some better photos!!!)
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## proximal (May 2, 2006)

veedubman72 said:


> what do they call that many miatas all together?
> 
> a mob?
> a colony?
> ...


A salon.


----------



## isonic (Jul 25, 2004)

mikeyworks said:


>


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

veedubman72 said:


> what do they call that many miatas all together?
> 
> a mob?
> a colony?
> ...


Heaven


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

proximal said:


> A salon.


:laugh:


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

3VWMAN said:


> My 2002 GTI 337 with just over 23k on it.


Oh....my


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

sandjunkie said:


>


Nice! I was wondering when I'd see someone here with an rs6 in that color. I saw the twin to this in the Philly burbs a couple of wks ago:









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

sandjunkie said:


>


 Wow awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Funny looking Exige.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Fall colors are almost gone...


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

New wheels and tires on.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Golf R in winter mode:


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Tomorrow will be 6 years since I impulse bought this in a rage at my POS Nissan. Regretted it immediately and almost traded it in for something less boring after the first month, convinced myself to wait a year, then figured I'd just wait until it was paid off, then maybe a little longer since it was nice to not have a car payment. Its been absolutely flawless, I'll probably keep it another 6 years.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

pontiac said:


> Tomorrow will be 6 years since I impulse bought this in a rage at my POS Nissan. Regretted it immediately and almost traded it in for something less boring after the first month, convinced myself to wait a year, then figured I'd just wait until it was paid off, then maybe a little longer since it was nice to not have a car payment. Its been absolutely flawless, I'll probably keep it another 6 years.


maybe its time to change the username to "civic"! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

UncleJB said:


> Wow awesome! Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Chris_V said:


> Fall colors are almost gone...


A friend of mine has a Volt and his license plate is USAIN.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

MBrown said:


> A friend of mine has a Volt and his license plate is USAIN.


That would work better on my Bolt. My wife named my Volt Lord Voltimort. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

Hey, it's raining and my car blends in. It almost hides the awkwardness.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

My local AMC Theater permanently closed, so I borrowed their entrance plaza


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

Didn't realize this was the "cool guy has cool wagon" thread now :laugh: Both very awesome! And for the record... I'm glad you didn't wait. The blue looks amazing!

https://flic.kr/p/2k6rjf7 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

burgerbob said:


> Didn't realize this was the "cool guy has cool wagon" thread now :laugh: Both very awesome! And for the record... I'm glad you didn't wait. The blue looks amazing!
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2k6rjf7 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


It is the cool wagon thread. We are taking over.


----------



## downytide (Jun 28, 2018)

Those RS6's are so nice.

After a very long and tedious wait, almost not be able to take delivery due to some paperwork mix ups, finally got my Tundra, had put on new tires before taking delivery as well.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

In front of the now closed Bridgehampton Raceway on Long Island... it is now a private golf course, and the gate is closed.:banghead:


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Washed the Z4 and parked it until spring. Put the R32 back into service, which had been parked for last 10 weeks.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

vroom vroom


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

downytide said:


> Those RS6's are so nice.
> 
> After a very long and tedious wait, almost not be able to take delivery due to some paperwork mix ups, finally got my Tundra, had put on new tires before taking delivery as well.


got to drive my old folks' pro around, just love this thing. :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

The new project.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

redwe-in-wi said:


> Washed the Z4 and parked it until spring. Put the R32 back into service, which had been parked for last 10 weeks.


Reflex Silver R32 on RC’s is the perfect OEM combo. Bravo.


----------



## lowlight (Nov 8, 2005)

downytide said:


> Those RS6's are so nice.
> 
> After a very long and tedious wait, almost not be able to take delivery due to some paperwork mix ups, finally got my Tundra, had put on new tires before taking delivery as well.


Wow, looks good! Love that color. My '17 Tundra is Inferno Red (orange).

Thoughts on the TRD Pro Fox suspension? Thinking of getting it before the next gen Tundra arrives & Toyota pulls it from the shelves. That's what they did anyway when the previous TRD Pro with Bilstein suspension was redesigned...

I want to upgrade suspension to Raptor-ish compliance & plushness without going overboard replacing control arms etc. Want something that is plug n play...


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Sometimes I forget this thing is almost 9 years old. ic:


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Had the new winter wheels and tires installed. For this car, I had the dealer do it. I'll get the winter sets onto the Miata and Golf myself over the next weekend or two.


----------



## downytide (Jun 28, 2018)

lowlight said:


> Wow, looks good! Love that color. My '17 Tundra is Inferno Red (orange).
> 
> Thoughts on the TRD Pro Fox suspension? Thinking of getting it before the next gen Tundra arrives & Toyota pulls it from the shelves. That's what they did anyway when the previous TRD Pro with Bilstein suspension was redesigned...
> 
> I want to upgrade suspension to Raptor-ish compliance & plushness without going overboard replacing control arms etc. Want something that is plug n play...


Better do it now, they already changed it from one SKU that includes all 4 corners to now you have to order the suspension components one by one.

This is my first Tundra, so I can't make comparison to the Bilstein version, I do know these are rebuildable, as impression, I love it, my '19 Rebel just wallows around while this thing is like STi of full size trucks.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

One of my caddies...









Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

Winter wheels installed and loaded with gear on Hallowen weekend. Got a little bit of reverse rake.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Gotta slide that roof box back a bit, to have it flow a bit better :thumbup:


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

bubuski said:


> Winter wheels installed and loaded with gear on Hallowen weekend. Got a little bit of reverse rake.



Ya know, it's funny. I have never liked the 4 door version of the Mini Cooper but I am really digging this one! Can we get more pics please?


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

chris89topher said:


> Ya know, it's funny. I have never liked the 4 door version of the Mini Cooper but I am really digging this one! Can we get more pics please?


X2. Theres something right about this one. It is lowered?


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

Smooremin said:


> Gotta slide that roof box back a bit, to have it flow a bit better :thumbup:


Yeah. I have to buy a good stubby antenna before sliding it back. Got two on eBay just before the trip and they were crap. MINI has an OEM one but it is $$$. 

That was a 4 hr trip to northern Ontario. Poor LTE reception for most of the trip meant we had to leave the radio antenna installed.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

bubuski said:


> Yeah. I have to buy a good stubby antenna before sliding it back. Got two on eBay just before the trip and they were crap. MINI has an OEM one but it is $$$.
> 
> That was a 4 hr trip to northern Ontario. Poor LTE reception for most of the trip meant we had to leave the radio antenna installed.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Didnt even notice the antenna, makes much more sense now :thumbup:


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

chris89topher said:


> Ya know, it's funny. I have never liked the 4 door version of the Mini Cooper but I am really digging this one! Can we get more pics please?












Unfortunately I do not have a lot of pictures. This was just a quick pic during a rest stop. My kids were playing at the beach so I took these in-between taking pictures of them

My wife bought the MINI this July (as my new DD) and I have driven it only 4000miles. It is a 2nd generation R60 (2015 MINI Countryman JCW)

The other 4 doors are 3rd generation so a little bigger in size. F54(Clubman), F55(5 door hatchback) and F60(Countryman).



pontiac said:


> X2. Theres something right about this one. It is lowered?


This is the dealer pic. I deleted most of the chrome using aftermarket and MINI accessory catalog. Well...except the belt line which I will do in the spring. I also bought the OEM blackline taillights(not pictured) to match the front blackline headlight which were spec'd with the car









It has stock John Cooper Works suspension(and body kit) which is lower than the base model. I have plans to install Eibach springs and Bilsteins shocks next year. The car in my pictures is also full of gear for a family of four. Blankets, clothing, food, water, beer to last a week.


----------



## IMOLA*20TH (Feb 4, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fast pug (Jun 20, 2002)

Nice to see a JCW Countryman and a GP! Very nice! :beer::beer:



Here's mine. 2020 Clubman JCW











And my wife's 2021 MINI SE electric


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

IMOLA*20TH said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But that’s not an Imola 20th!



Haha jk that’s a sick ride!


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

fast pug said:


> And my wife's 2021 MINI SE electric


How do you like it? My wife's EV lease is coming to an end - and I was wondering about that one.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

rloewy said:


> How do you like it? My wife's EV lease is coming to an end - and I was wondering about that one.


x2, I'm considering a green electric Mini for my next daily. I'd love to read a thread about this one. Great to see all the different Minis in the last few posts.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


>


Good thing you have it parked indoors. You don't want that roof getting dented.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Dang based off this page's photodumps you could say the "English are Coming" or the German owned English are Coming.


----------



## 12v Dub (May 11, 2005)

recently trade x3 for a sedan version. M340i


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

E46 Xi >>>>>>> iX Concept


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

^^^^

Last two BMWs posted look very nice :thumbup:


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

12v Dub said:


> recently trade x3 for a sedan version. M340i


Nice Bimmer. 

I was pushing my wife to do the opposite swap this year(340i to X3M40i) but with Covid economy uncertainty we kept the sedan but also added the much cheaper used MINI to the fleet.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

The other Blue car in the fleet.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

^^ LOVE Estoril Blue!

Was up shooting photos the other night and decided to make a quick video. Never knew the rear fogs activate as a brake force indicator!


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

mikegilbert said:


> ^^ LOVE Estoril Blue!
> 
> Was up shooting photos the other night and decided to make a quick video. Never knew the rear fogs activate as a brake force indicator!


Is it stock or coded? I thought brake force indicator showed as pulsating rear light. I prefer this setup that turns on additional lights when hard braking to a stop.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Continuing with the BMW theme, I swapped onto the OEM sport package wheels with winter tires. Definitely the nicest winter wheels I've ever had. Car needs a wash though.


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

The current stable. I like boost.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

All I have of this is a crappy phone shot from the dealership.


----------



## Pumkin (Sep 2, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

I’ll keep the Subie theme going. Picked this up last week.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Must be old age. I don't remember if I posted my latest Continental. It's one of fewer than 5 survivors. This car has only 38,000 miles on it. Only 95 were made with no vinyl top. It cost more to finish the roof than it did to cover it with vinyl, the car-killer.


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlickShoes (Jun 24, 2000)

I think I'm only about 2 years late to this thread...


----------



## lowlight (Nov 8, 2005)

shftat6 said:


> The current stable. I like boost.
> View attachment 51770
> View attachment 51771


^^^Nice fleet! Thoughts on the ZL1? 10-speed? Mods? Any issues? I've been drooling over the domestics lately...watching too much Cobra Kai! 
I'd love a Raptor too. I enjoy my '17 Tundra. Missed out on the OEM supercharger compatibility by 1 year!


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

silverxt said:


> I’ll keep the Subie theme going. Picked this up last week.
> 
> View attachment 52144


This is the color that we picked out for our Ascent. Also, I REALLY want those wheels but in silver (from the 50th anniversary edition) for my white car.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The lightbar looks great!


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

lowlight said:


> ^^^Nice fleet! Thoughts on the ZL1? 10-speed? Mods? Any issues? I've been drooling over the domestics lately...watching too much Cobra Kai!
> I'd love a Raptor too. I enjoy my '17 Tundra. Missed out on the OEM supercharger compatibility by 1 year!


I have had the truck since new (July '16). I had the supercharger added before it left the dealership. It only has 17k on it.It has a bunch of goodies on it. (exhaust, suspension, big brakes, posi) I like the stance I have though I often wish I had gotten a 4wd model for the extra traction. 

The ZL1 is new to me. I got it 2 months ago. It is the 6 speed and the only mod when I bought it was a Roto-fab intake. Surprisingly I got it as a Chevy Certified car even with the intake. It had just under 10k on it when I got it and I haven't had any issues. Quite frankly it is stupid fast for the street and requires judicious use of your right foot. I had been looking for a SS 1LE when I found this one. I have learned that it isn't a cheap car to mod. About the only thing I might do is an exhaust. I just enjoy driving both of them.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

MBrown said:


> Had the new winter wheels and tires installed. For this car, I had the dealer do it. I'll get the winter sets onto the Miata and Golf myself over the next weekend or two.


Whoa! Is that a Ghost?! With snow tires? That’s so rad! How do you Ike it?


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

SlickShoes said:


> I think I'm only about 2 years late to this thread...
> View attachment 52155


So slick.  Big fan of the Clarity, especially in Forest Green.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

My main current driver fleet. The Passat is the family car, the golf is my daily, a stage 4 built alh, and the ranger is a '83 with the Perkins diesel engine from the factory. Yeah, I'm a diesel fan.









Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

bubuski said:


> Is it stock or coded? I thought brake force indicator showed as pulsating rear light. I prefer this setup that turns on additional lights when hard braking to a stop.


I haven't had anything coded on this yet, and it was brand new when I got it, so it must be OEM.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

ma harlequin BMW


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I may have made a financial mistake...


----------



## baihui (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I may have made a financial mistake...
> 
> 
> View attachment 52818


Oh, that's Project Yankee by Mike Garret, if I'm not mistaken, right? Pretty cool to see it end up here. 

---------


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I may have made a financial mistake...


Oh hell yeah!!!!


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Chilly morning out with the E30. Had this thing almost a decade now.

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

Bucket list item obtained. Just tuned two days ago...in love all over again.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

way too much hotness on this page not to join...

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

OZ Leggera HLT (winter wheels) on - and the last time it will probably look good until spring


----------



## SlickShoes (Jun 24, 2000)

Buickboy92 said:


> So slick.  Big fan of the Clarity, especially in Forest Green.


Why thank you kind Sir!


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I may have made a financial mistake...
> 
> 
> View attachment 52818


Now that we have a like button, it's not enough.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Wow a US-Spec Golf Cabrio in the UAE. How did such a thing end up over there? First time I've seen a car imported to the UAE that wasn't something along the lines of a Ferrari or Land Cruiser.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## chrisvette49 (Apr 16, 2007)

Here are my two cars

Womer EV-3 Formula Vee - been racing it since 2011









2004 Corvette Z06 Le Mans Commemorative Edition - #83 of 2025. I purchased in October 2020.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

My TDI T3


----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

Happy 40th birthday to me!

2019 Mustang GT with 10,500 miles.
GT Performance Pack
Active Valve Exhaust
12" LCD gauge cluster
B&O radio. 

























Previous owner installed Eibach springs, wheel spacers and a few accessories from RTR. I'm going to remove the wicker bill/Gurney flap on the rear spoiler, it isn't quite my taste. Everything else will stay, with the wheel spacers possibly being exchanged for something a little thinner as the fit is pretty extreme right now. I'll be doing my best to avoid large crowds and public gatherings until I've recalibrated my right foot.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

Slvrblt said:


> Happy 40th birthday to me!
> 
> 2019 Mustang GT with 10,500 miles.
> GT Performance Pack
> ...


Congrats! I was scrolling though and your pic stood out to me. It looked like my old neighborhood in Little Elm, and it looks like you’re right nearby. It’s weird how so many houses out there look fairly similar but as soon as I see it I know the general area be it Plano, Frisco, etc...


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Slvrblt said:


> I'll be doing my best to avoid large crowds and public gatherings until I've recalibrated my right foot.


I thought it was up to Mustang owners to help enforce social distancing rules in large crowds


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Spacers and lowered the coils some more. Very happy.


----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

Jasonloaf said:


> Congrats! I was scrolling though and your pic stood out to me. It looked like my old neighborhood in Little Elm, and it looks like you’re right nearby. It’s weird how so many houses out there look fairly similar but as soon as I see it I know the general area be it Plano, Frisco, etc...


Thanks, and bingo! My neighborhood is in Frisco, but on the Little Elm side of 423. It's funny how easy it is to recognize a north Texas neighborhood by building materials/architecture.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

Slvrblt said:


> Thanks, and bingo! My neighborhood is in Frisco, but on the Little Elm side of 423. It's funny how easy it is to recognize a north Texas neighborhood by building materials/architecture.


Nice! I was at el dorado and 423 back by Lowe’s


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

For sale if anyone is interested. She’s been a great truck











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

ArclitGold said:


> For sale if anyone is interested. She’s been a great truck
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's sweet! If my 12-year-old daughter saw this, I'm sure she'd find a way to talk me into buying it.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> Spacers and lowered the coils some more. Very happy.


Did you lower the coils all equally?


----------



## .:R4642 (Mar 28, 2009)

My Exige S


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

My current daily/beater:


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Slvrblt said:


> That's sweet! If my 12-year-old daughter saw this, I'm sure she'd find a way to talk me into buying it.


Show her! Haha it’s a shame to sell her but I need a crew cab and diesel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Just picked this up:


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


> Just picked this up:


Congrats, man! Looking for to read your impressions of the 997TT


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

masa8888 said:


> Congrats, man! Looking for to read your impressions of the 997TT


Thanks! It's quite a fun vehicle and different than anything else I've owned. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> My TDI T3


Nice stance. Suspension and wheel spec?


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

bubuski said:


> Nice stance. Suspension and wheel spec?


Thank you! H&R springs and the wheels are Vorsteiner VFF103 in 21x10 +45. Tires are 295/35/21 Michelin Latitudes.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

Try as I might, this is still my car:


----------



## _FLASH_ (Feb 24, 2016)

my 2016 sti.

getting rid of it in the next month for something with a V8.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

_FLASH_ said:


> my 2016 sti.
> 
> getting rid of it in the next month for something with a V8.


Love me some Volks!


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Just picked this up yesterday. 2003 Porsche C2 in Slate Gray on black with GT aero. Has 52k miles and the previous owner had all receipts for everything to include the window sticker.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

Don't think I have ever posted the Q5 here. 
2017 Q5 S-Line Premium Plus


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Just picked this up yesterday. 2003 Porsche C2 in Slate Gray on black with GT aero. Has 52k miles and the previous owner had all receipts for everything to include the window sticker.


I love the aero-whatever package cars. Looks great! Please make an ownership expert thread!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll get the thing cleaned up and try to do a proper shoot sometime soon. I'm super happy with things now. 

Untitled by Erik Friedland, on Flickr


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

x(why)z said:


> I love the aero-whatever package cars. Looks great! Please make an ownership expert thread!


Ok will do. I redeploy on the 27th so I’ll have some parts ready when I get back in March.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Samson said:


> Try as I might, this is still my car:


You have an _X_ and a _5_ but missing the _C_ 😅

Nice bike by the way. A big fan of Trek's


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Just picked this up yesterday. 2003 Porsche C2 in Slate Gray on black with GT aero. Has 52k miles and the previous owner had all receipts for everything to include the window sticker.


That's a great looking 996. Congratulations!


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

2.0_Mazda said:


> You have an _X_ and a _5_ but missing the _C_ 😅
> 
> Nice bike by the way. A big fan of Trek's


Ha. I wonder if Mazda will change CX-5 to CX-50. Then I'll really be confused.

Thanks about the bike. It's one of many Treks in the garage.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi all, snapped this pic August '19 when I bought new wheels and tires due to my stock wheels becoming bent from years of Philly-area road abuse 

__
https://flic.kr/p/2gPR17q


----------



## gixxerfool (Dec 1, 2020)

gruppe-b said:


> Hi all, snapped this pic August '19 when I bought new wheels and tires due to my stock wheels becoming bent from years of Philly-area road abuse
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2gPR17q


This is beautiful. I had the opportunity to drive one of these a couple of months ago. It was a complete trash pile, but still put a super huge grin on my face.


----------



## gixxerfool (Dec 1, 2020)

After a large amount of research I narrowed my search down to a Golf R. Then I looked for a year to find one that fit my price range and options. I picked it up about a month ago. 2016 with 22000 on the clock. I just put winter tires and rims on it and I’m trying to find stock springs and take the H&Rs out. Even in stock trim this car makes me smile every time I get in it.


----------



## _FLASH_ (Feb 24, 2016)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Love me some Volks!


Best part, I only paid 700 for them.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

_FLASH_ said:


> Best part, I only paid 700 for them.


Oh man!!! These are some of my previous TE37 set ups.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Lighting was nice so took a shot the other night of my mistress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

Celebrating one year today with the best vehicle I ever spent way too much money on.

1992 JDM HDJ81 Toyota Land Cruiser VX Limited
1HD-T 4.2l turbo diesel inline 6
Triple lockers
JDM factory option alloy TJM front bumper
OEM Toyota window vent shades
Very rare 2" lift from Japan by a company called Dune
35" K02's on 2 piece wheels(also came from Japan)
Baja Rack "long rack"
fully optioned out including refrigerator/freezer center console
190k km's / 118k miles


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Couldn't resist taking this out in the snow last night. iPhone 12 takes quite nice night photos too.


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

I daily dis:

















And since I'm an EV fanboi:











🍺


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

B3passatBMX said:


> Couldn't resist taking this out in the snow last night. iPhone 12 takes quite nice night photos too.


Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

B3passatBMX said:


> Couldn't resist taking this out in the snow last night. iPhone 12 takes quite nice night photos too.


These are rad shots.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

B3passatBMX said:


> Couldn't resist taking this out in the snow last night. iPhone 12 takes quite nice night photos too.


This is very good.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Yay. Snow season!

I must say, I’m very happy walking outside and seeing the car as it currently sits.



















It goes in tomorrow for alignment and wheel balancing.


----------



## ElixXxeR (Jan 18, 2005)

Off to storage last week, so I'll see it in April.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

'Tis the season.

All three cars are now on their winter tires. Forecast for tonight is 9 to 12 inches of snow. Sigh. Only four months until Spring.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

I'm sure I've changed vehicles since the last time I had posted in TCL. Here's my e550...


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

Tada


----------



## StayPufft (Feb 14, 2020)

Cabin Pics said:


> Yay. Snow season!
> 
> I must say, I’m very happy walking outside and seeing the car as it currently sits.
> 
> ...


this is rad, and also happens to be my wifes dreamcar. Love the progress you have made.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Finally had a weekend with enough time in it to detail both our cars. Clay and wax is so satisfying.


----------



## _FLASH_ (Feb 24, 2016)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Oh man!!! These are some of my previous TE37 set ups.


pretty sure I've seen that Z before.
cars and coffee palm beach?


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

_FLASH_ said:


> pretty sure I've seen that Z before.
> cars and coffee palm beach?


Never but I am local and Danny from Slammered did the work so maybe you saw me in that area. I deploy for about 8 months a year and was in a terrible relationship so I didn’t drive it all that often. I only made it to Sir Pizza’s meet up in Kendall and did a couple mile marker runs. Kinda wished I showed that car off more often before parting it out. When HKS USA closed their doors the first time, I bought a bunch of test mule parts to include a full a GT Super charger kit and HKS Endless brakes.... only car in the US with a full kit and one of two cars with the Endless kit worldwide. To give you guys a idea of how rare that kit was, I had two Carbon HKS engine covers... sold the second one for $6k. The 1st Moulding diffuser was the only one in the US at the time, single piece of carbon that went from the pumpkin all the way back to the bumper. Had a full MCR kit waiting to be installed, ended up buying a house with the part our money. That car was special, HKS Japan knew the car pretty well too.


----------



## _FLASH_ (Feb 24, 2016)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Never but I am local and Danny from Slammered did the work so maybe you saw me in that area. I deploy for about 8 months a year and was in a terrible relationship so I didn’t drive it all that often. I only made it to Sir Pizza’s meet up in Kendall and did a couple mile marker runs. Kinda wished I showed that car off more often before parting it out. When HKS USA closed their doors the first time, I bought a bunch of test mule parts to include a full a GT Super charger kit and HKS Endless brakes.... only car in the US with a full kit and one of two cars with the Endless kit worldwide. To give you guys a idea of how rare that kit was, I had two Carbon HKS engine covers... sold the second one for $6k. The 1st Moulding diffuser was the only one in the US at the time, single piece of carbon that went from the pumpkin all the way back to the bumper. Had a full MCR kit waiting to be installed, ended up buying a house with the part our money. That car was special, HKS Japan knew the car pretty well too.


aaah, that's probably it. Slammered (Danny) did some work on my old sti hatchback. 
I probably saw it on his IG or something like that.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

_FLASH_ said:


> aaah, that's probably it. Slammered (Danny) did some work on my old sti hatchback.
> I probably saw it on his IG or something like that.


More than likely. He worked on my car out of his house and then moved to the first shop. His first business cards had a photo of my car on it. Depending on when you were at the shop, you might’ve been present for the part out in 2013.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

On this exceptionally warm winter day (55F outside of Boston), I decided to give this lovely lady a bubble bath.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Things are now a bit less yellow up front:









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

No more Volt.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Damn Smooremin that thing is gorgeous.



Cabin Pics said:


> must say, I’m very happy walking outside and seeing the car as it currently sits.


Man that's just right. I didn't know you still had this one. Sweet.


----------



## _FLASH_ (Feb 24, 2016)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


you win.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

wintur durt...deep down i kinda love seeing how filthy it can get


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Gitcha Sum said:


> Man that's just right. I didn't know you still had this one. Sweet.


Thanks man. In the last several months it's gotten stiffer sway bars and coilovers. Drives great now... Well, to be fair it drove great before, but even greaterer now. 🤣 🤣


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Installed a few visual pieces yesterday. Waiting on my Lund E85 Flex Tune.


----------



## AE3758 (Aug 21, 2006)

modular said:


> Installed a few visual pieces yesterday. Waiting on my Lund E85 Flex Tune.
> 
> View attachment 59777
> View attachment 59778
> View attachment 59779


Great looking mustang


----------



## LoudTIGER (Aug 12, 2002)

modular said:


> Installed a few visual pieces yesterday. Waiting on my Lund E85 Flex Tune.
> 
> View attachment 59779


What kind of taillights are those? Love how smooth and integrated they look.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Pulled out the heap for a wash and installed some BMW motorsport handles. I want to do some snowboarding, but this thing has me itching for spring.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

LoudTIGER said:


> What kind of taillights are those? Love how smooth and integrated they look.


Those are Raxiom Profile LED tail lights in red. They also offer clear smoked but the red, to my eye, looked better on the grey car. They keep the sequential turns and I have added in a Diode Dynamics sequencer that makes all functions of the rear lights sequence as well.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

Just got her back, now ceramic coated. 
















and the S2000, about to go on carsandbids


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

westopher said:


> Pulled out the heap for a wash and installed some BMW motorsport handles. I want to do some snowboarding, but this thing has me itching for spring.


The garage thread needs pics of your garage...



Dandbest said:


> Just got her back, now ceramic coated.


Looks great, I'm a sucker for a clean white car and I've always loved BMWs comp wheels.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

modular said:


> Installed a few visual pieces yesterday. Waiting on my Lund E85 Flex Tune.


I dig the tails. We have headlights for the 18+ too.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

This thing needs it's own thread!



Parabellum said:


> View attachment 56453
> 
> 
> My van has gold wheels. Beat that!





Dandbest said:


> and the S2000, about to go on carsandbids


I thought you were keeping this one for a while??


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

F'ing awesome @Smooremin 👏


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

2 months in and the MVA still hasn't issued my plates or got my title.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

CostcoPizza said:


> I thought you were keeping this one for a while??


I go back and forth. I like the car, but then something else comes along and the cycle continues... I still have it but lets see for how long


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

Beginning off fall and two days ago..


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Untitled by Erik Friedland, on Flickr


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Since the transaction is finally official, including telling the wife what I did.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

^Aww yeah! Appropriately named, too


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

New daily and my 6 month old track car
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

The wheels look good on the WRX


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Chilly Morning in Baltimore...


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## tampaSi (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## dancap (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

I expect the following comments to ruffle some feathers:









****ty iPhone pic. Wrapped the f80 satin ocean shimmer. I love how this car looks, but to be honest, I don’t really like the car at all. I’m 99% sure I’ll sell it soon and get an RS3 if Lexus doesn’t announce a new ISF. If anyone has any suggestions as to how to make the F80 a more enjoyable car to drive, I’m all ears.



















People still knock the a90, but its still by far the best car I’ve ever owned. Pure800 turbo coming soon which should put it over 600whp on 91oct. It’s currently sitting around 525whp on e50 with the stock turbo, but it still upsets hellcats and zl1’s at the drag strip. And the zf8 speed is about as “proper” of an automatic as it gets. Im one of the few that don’t think it necessarily NEEDS a manual to be enjoyable.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Sake Bomb said:


> ****ty iPhone pic. Wrapped the f80 satin ocean shimmer. I love how this car looks, but to be honest, I don’t really like the car at all. I’m 99% sure I’ll sell it soon and get an RS3 if Lexus doesn’t announce a new ISF. If anyone has any suggestions as to how to make the F80 a more enjoyable car to drive, I’m all ears.


What don't you like about it?


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

kiznarsh said:


> What don't you like about it?


Even though the e9x was the lesser car, I always preferred it over the f8x. The sound, looks, etc. I came so close to pulling the trigger on a few e92’s over the years, but for whatever reason I just didn’t. I was actually looking for a nice, clean, stock example before buying the f80. I looked for a few months before just giving up. 

I’m not saying the f80 is a bad car by any means. It just doesn’t tickle my fancy like I thought it would. I think something a little more soft core like an rcf would’ve been a better option for me. I know none of this is popular opinion .


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Successfully registered the Lotus today and, re-registeredt he Olds. If you know anything about NJ DMV, you'll understand why this is an amazing feat, especially during the pandemic.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


💖 💖 💖 💖 💖 💖


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Sake Bomb said:


> Even though the e9x was the lesser car, I always preferred it over the f8x. The sound, looks, etc. *I came so close to pulling the trigger on a few e92’s *over the years, but for whatever reason I just didn’t. I was actually looking for a nice, clean, stock example before buying the f80. I looked for a few months before just giving up.
> 
> I’m not saying the f80 is a bad car by any means. It just doesn’t tickle my fancy like I thought it would. I think something a little more soft core like an rcf would’ve been a better option for me. I know none of this is popular opinion .


What flavor e92?

I had two of them -- a 2007 335i coupe which met an untimely end, leading to a 2008 M3 sedan.

Quite honestly, out of eight BMWs, the M3 was the one I liked least. They say you buy HP but drive torque and in that car it's unfortunately true. The max HP of the V8 beats the six-cylinder car by over 100 HP but the six has slightly higher max torque. But the key is that the torque band of the six looks like a table; the one for the V8 is a very steep mountain peaking close to a very high redline. In my (mostly suburban) driving, I rarely had the chance to get the car up to those lofty levels so it often felt like I was driving an underpowered car, not an Ultimate Driving Machine. 

It felt like a step down from the 335i, and when I replaced the M3 with a 2011 F10 550i (with a manual transmission!), I was back to low-RPM torque heaven.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

This thread needs more dirty right hand drive vehicles


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Lord


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

This was the primary view I saw of the 997 this weekend. Replaced the fuel filter and serpentine belt. I found the belt to be quite tricky for some reason. I got it done eventually. Glad I spent the time though as the original belt was missing ribs in several spots.










Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

It's been awhile, but I finally captured my car in it's natural habitat, chasing, and being chased by a Subaru.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

My golfie









Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't think there was enough snow under the car to warrant posting in the 'Your car in snow' thread, so here it is:










Just after her first time on the road in 3 years


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Current stable


----------



## WillieG (Mar 5, 2012)

Here’s my stable. Can’t wait for spring.


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Atl-Atl said:


> Current stable
> 
> View attachment 69409
> 
> ...


You basically have two of the same vehicle. Smaller, dark multi-spoke wheels, 2 seater (essentially), soft top. All joking aside this is a fantastic lineup.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> 2 seater (essentially), soft top. All joking aside this is a fantastic lineup.


Not essentially, definitely, no back seat in the Taco hahaha. I need a 3rd car to round it out though, something with a long roof...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

It's been awhile.. The winter season has been brutal here on the east coast, sorry for the cell pic quality 

Same old with the boosted go kart, super fun








Had a canvas photo done of rounding old oak tree back in 2010








Going over new wheel choice and fitment for the mk3


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

Damn clean cars and garage. You must be on eastern pa? Info on that clean ass mk3?


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

I also can’t wait for spring. 1 month to go.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

WishingBig said:


> Damn clean cars and garage. You must be on eastern pa? Info on that clean ass mk3?


Yup, eastern pa. It's a '97 GLX VR6, I've had it for about eleven years now. The interior is clean all original except for the beetle headrests and momo steering wheel. The exterior has shaved bodywork all around. Always garage kept and no rust. I'm going to shave the engine bay coming up (all the little things that goes along with that) and some new wheels.


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Yup, eastern pa. It's a '97 GLX VR6, I've had it for about eleven years now. The interior is clean all original except for the beetle headrests and momo steering wheel. The exterior has shaved bodywork all around. Always garage kept and no rust. I'm going to shave the engine bay coming up (all the little things that goes along with that) and some new wheels.


 man I’ve never liked an mk3 as much as yours it’s so clean.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

WishingBig said:


> man I’ve never liked an mk3 as much as yours it’s so clean.


Thanks bud


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Yup, eastern pa. It's a '97 GLX VR6, I've had it for about eleven years now. The interior is clean all original except for the beetle headrests and momo steering wheel. The exterior has shaved bodywork all around. Always garage kept and no rust. I'm going to shave the engine bay coming up (all the little things that goes along with that) and some new wheels.


Those Schmidts are a tough act to follow. Great looking MK3 - and I generally don't like MK3s.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> Those Schmidts are a tough act to follow. Great looking MK3 - and I generally don't like MK3s.


Thanks. I definitely can't part ways with Schmidts but I'm gonna buy a couple new sets to switch things up. 

I really like those new fifteen52 super touring chicane wheels in black. The black color blends nice with the sequoia green. Pic of black wheel for reference


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

boo, where is the dislike button, maybe upgrade to some schmidt TH lines. That car deserves classy clean period correct wheels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

I’m ready for the snow to be gone, tired of washing salt off of it lol


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> boo, where is the dislike button, maybe upgrade to some schmidt TH lines. That car deserves classy clean period correct wheels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah not a big fan of black wheels in general, but to each their own. I think the car looks pretty much perfect as is.


----------



## vapor (Jul 13, 2001)

I need to explore mounting options for the front plate


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

I had to go check if the car was ok. Warm and dry. Looking good.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Washed


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Summers are on


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Had to go for a spin this weekend to escape the MIL.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

sicklyscott said:


> Had to go for a spin this weekend to escape the MIL.


That's a nice escape pod


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

My hobo fleet minus motorcycles.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

x(why)z said:


> My hobo fleet minus motorcycles.
> View attachment 72779


Nice looking stable. I love that green on the BMW.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> Summers are on


very nice car.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

The last time I posted a picture it was super clean. Now after 2 months of rain, snow, ice and salt its finally sunny. And my car looks like ass. I'm looking forward to summer tires again.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

The daily driver garage has changed significantly in less than 2 years:



















Except for one thing...all are American-made


----------



## 707Stang (Jul 16, 2009)

I don’t have too many pics of my “other” car. But this beater looking thing can do a lot more than a glance would suggest... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

More mk3s and more Schmidts please.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Washed off all the winter grime yesterday.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

iamnotemo said:


> The last time I posted a picture it was super clean. Now after 2 months of rain, snow, ice and salt its finally sunny. And my car looks like ass. I'm looking forward to summer tires again.


Mudflaps too, DIR!


----------



## Darius Ticklerod (Oct 28, 2009)

P3 2" up with some chunky BFGs


----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

The wagon was dirty and the Golf was still on winters.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stevo12 said:


> The daily driver garage has changed significantly in less than 2 years:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brought the BMW into the daily garage. The F150 makes the Camry look small, but the BMW makes the Camry look like a monster truck


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Took the Exige for its first drive around NorCal roads.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Darius Ticklerod said:


> View attachment 75336
> 
> 
> P3 2" up with some chunky BFGs


 K02s make everything better.


----------



## UBER337 (Jun 18, 2002)

GTI 337 2.0l and Turbo Upgrade
E46 M3 Strom Tuned


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

In the past couple weeks I sold my 2017 M3, and bought a CPO 2018 M550i. Wanted something more comfortable for the highway, but still with 400+ horsepower. Already bought some new wheels for it, the 19" 7 Series wheels which are shown in these pics. (First post since 2019!)


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

PhilHVW said:


> In the past couple weeks I sold my 2017 M3, and bought a CPO 2018 M550i. Wanted something more comfortable for the highway, but still with 400+ horsepower. Already bought some new wheels for it, the 19" 7 Series wheels which are shown in these pics. (First post since 2019!)
> 
> View attachment 75654
> View attachment 75655



That gen of 5 series has really grown on me. BMW actually released a classicly handsome sedan, with very few over designed elements, and no one noticed.


----------



## T-Steele (Aug 21, 2016)

Mostly stock 300hp version. Lowered about an inch and 25mm spacers. That’s it









Edit: One of the stock wheels bent, so I replaced them (along with the spacers) with a set 19x9.5 Konigs


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a fantastic little car, only had it about a week and I've been busy fixing little bugaboos and doing minor mods.

I'm trying to figure out what to do with the chrome trim. I like the piano black of the mirrors and the aero kit and I think the chrome strip on the grille would look good in that color vinyl wrap. Or maybe some kind of anodized red, or a brushed aluminum look.

Window tint is way too dark, I need to have that stripped and redone. Extra dark tint always looks tacky to me, plus my night vision is terrible to begin with.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

PhilHVW said:


> In the past couple weeks I sold my 2017 M3, and bought a CPO 2018 M550i. Wanted something more comfortable for the highway, but still with 400+ horsepower.


Nice. Did you have adaptive suspension on your M3? If not, how would you rate the stiffness?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Just picked up this 2018 V60 T6 R-Design w/Sport & Polestar Package. I was in the market for a wagon and Volvo was never really on my radar. I cross shopped the Audi A4 Wagon, VW Sportwagen, BMW 328xi and 330xi wagon and to my surprise, really ended up liking the Volvo. It beat each option I drove but lacked the tech (large touchscreen ect) - did not bother me. I test drove a 2020 and 2021 V60 and V90 and preferred the driving dynamics of the pre-refresh MUCH better. This particular one is quite rare from what I can find. Currently no other 2018 V60 T6 R-Design w/Polestar Factory tune is available in Canada. Quite quick as well- 307hp/317tq through the Supercharged & Turbo Charged 2.0 4cyl. I am getting 32mpg to boot!

Short term review coming soon.


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

kiznarsh said:


> Nice. Did you have adaptive suspension on your M3? If not, how would you rate the stiffness?


Yes, if I remember correctly it became standard for 2017. Ride quality was fine, but obviously about what you’d expect from an M3. Road noise was also a bit much on the highway, with the big tires, and the reduced sound deadening. The M550 is an order of magnitude more comfortable and quieter, and still does 0-60 in under 4 seconds.

I wasn’t sure if I would like a larger car, so didn’t want to drop $90,000 on a new one. This was basically an equal trade at the dealership. So we’ll see how I like it.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

Stangy said:


> Just picked up this 2018 V60 T6 R-Design w/Sport & Polestar Package. I was in the market for a wagon and Volvo was never really on my radar. I cross shopped the Audi A4 Wagon, VW Sportwagen, BMW 328xi and 330xi wagon and to my surprise, really ended up liking the Volvo. It beat each option I drove but lacked the tech (large touchscreen ect) - did not bother me. I test drove a 2020 and 2021 V60 and V90 and preferred the driving dynamics of the pre-refresh MUCH better. This particular one is quite rare from what I can find. Currently no other 2018 V60 T6 R-Design w/Polestar Factory tune is available in Canada. Quite quick as well- 307hp/317tq through the Supercharged & Turbo Charged 2.0 4cyl. I am getting 32mpg to boot!
> 
> Short term review coming soon.


you'll love this car! Had an S60RD way back - it was great.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

just picked this up...2020 M2C with the BMW M Performance Coilovers (re: KW V3s) installed at the dealer - can't wait to get into this thing!

Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr
Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

I looked at V60s. It's an impressive package for sure. Way too much car for me though.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> just picked this up...2020 M2C with the BMW M Performance Coilovers (re: KW V3s) installed at the dealer - can't wait to get into this thing!
> 
> Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr
> Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


I hear the lease pricing is astronomical on these


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

ENV² said:


> I hear the lease pricing is astronomical on these
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I never looked at leases, but I'm sure they aren't cheap. Got this one for about 10% off MSRP with the teaser 0.9% financing. Solid deal IMHO.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Added a 3rd ride to the fleet.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice pick up on the Golf R! I be curious to hear how you like it compared (apples to oranges) to your MX-5.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

Been a while since I posted in here, so here's my 2021 Audi SQ7 after a detail session last weekend.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Long roofing


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Look at those exhaust tips, daaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> Added a 3rd ride to the fleet.


Golf R/Miata/Taco is an excellent trio.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> Long roofing


Daaaaamn.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Jealous of you guys hand washing. I probably have another couple weeks before I can get the hoses out.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Really need to get the H&R springs installed.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

I think I'm about ready for the next project.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

One from when I was leaving work.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

RAVatar said:


> I think I'm about ready for the next project.
> View attachment 77128


That car in that color always catch my eye out on the road. I like the looks a lot and you have done it right.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

You guys inspired me to dig out the hose this weekend.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

It's spring so I got my summers (all-season actually) on. Although, I'm reminded how stiff these run-flats are. Can't wait to replace them.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

I wish we got the A series hatch here. 

The new ones look great IMO.


----------



## BluewookieR32 (Dec 7, 2018)

Did some Sunday morning drive to a grocery store.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BluewookieR32 said:


> Did some Sunday morning drive to a grocery store.
> 
> View attachment 77332


Perfect set up for that car IMO. Very clean.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Atl-Atl said:


> Added a 3rd ride to the fleet.
> View attachment 76615
> 
> 
> View attachment 76616


Just curious, what are the other two?

My R is also part of a three-car fleet (detailed in my signature). Makes for diverse -- and fun! -- driving choices. Add in my partner's 2020 BMW M2 Competition and it's even better.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

It was a good weekend. Both of these lovely specimens got a workout in on Sunday.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice little road trip to the wildlife refuge to break in the new bike and spot some bald eagles!



















*







*


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

MBrown said:


> Just curious, what are the other two?
> 
> My R is also part of a three-car fleet (detailed in my signature). Makes for diverse -- and fun! -- driving choices. Add in my partner's 2020 BMW M2 Competition and it's even better.


4th will be an Earthroamer...


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

If you haven't seen it, this Throttle House video comparing the Miata and the Golf R is worth the time (a bit under 13 minutes).

MX-5 vs. Golf R


----------



## emdnrteonPTK (Mar 12, 2021)

2021 Arteon SE; I've had it two months and absolutely love it. Practical, comfortable, reasonably zippy and it corners great in sport mode going through the twisties. Also, I've been getting better fuel economy than stated on the monroney label. I'm very proud to own a Euro oddity here in the states. I only wish they still offered it in Tumeric Yellow.


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

Dusty, looking forward to spring.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Cleaned the exterior and now onto the interior.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)




----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Good old OBS. Incidentally, it’s for sale if anyone is interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Picked up a glacier white metallic B9.5 RS5 SB black optic launch edition recently.. love it!


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

caj1 said:


> Picked up an 9.5 RS5 black optic launch edition recently.. love it!


This forum has come a long way. I feel poor on an almost daily basis now. Awesome pick up!


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Fresh from the cell phone kiosk rip off artist.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Got the fleet all in one shot


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

I feel like that is too many doors for an S5. I have friends with B8 and B8.5 so maybe I’m biased.



Likely just jealous because it’s still a sick ride


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't have any of the A3 on hand atm.


----------



## slowturbo (Feb 13, 2007)

2017 Focus RS.


----------



## Pumkin (Sep 2, 2020)

2021 Supra










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Pumkin said:


> 2021 Supra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, how are you liking it so far?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Still a lot of little things to fix but been enjoying some nice weekend drives in this thing.


----------



## houston_cc (Jan 19, 2010)

2020 GLS580 and 2015 Grand Cherokee


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

The Dakota Grey has started to grow on me.


----------



## MonkeyM1nd (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Pumkin (Sep 2, 2020)

Senior Member said:


> Nice, how are you liking it so far?


I have only put 40 miles on it but seems like a real neat car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maximusbibicus (Dec 19, 2015)

Pumkin said:


> I have only put 40 miles on it but seems like a real neat car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I'd be interested in your impressions as you start driving it more.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Oil changes complete on these two. Looks like no Miata weather for while in the upper Midwest. 









Z4 will be back on the road soon. Needs an oil change first, and rotor/pad replacement later this spring.


----------



## BluewookieR32 (Dec 7, 2018)

Will need a new lower ball joint on the left side soon.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

not much compared to most cars here but I'm happy with my new wheels and tires. I bought some second-hand NC2 wheels (a little scuffed but still in decent shape), fresh ContiProContacts, and took it out on some nearby backroads.

It's slow but I love this car anyway. An extra 60hp would make this car a dream, in my books.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Haven't been here in ages...signed on to look for some MK1 parts. Anyway...picked this up after almost two years on the allocation/reserve list and couldn't resist messing with it a bit. It's truly amazing and makes me forget about my gas guzzlin' M3 - - - most of the time.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

The Taycan looks amazing. Is that a factory color? What wheels are those?

I saw one take a street corner without braking much (any?) and it looked unreal from the outside. Never seen anything on the street corner so flat and without understeer.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

I just saw a Taycan in that colour at my local dealer. Looks amazing.


----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Son said:


> The Taycan looks amazing. Is that a factory color? What wheels are those?
> 
> I saw one take a street corner without braking much (any?) and it looked unreal from the outside. Never seen anything on the street corner so flat and without understeer.


Yep, it's Frozen Blue Metallic. The wheels are 2 piece deals from BC Forged...and, yeah. This thing is an absolute blast to drive...I've never been one to want to give rides to people, but people's reactions to the power delivery is awesome.


----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)

I miss this thing so much <3


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

ADDvanced said:


>


Sigh. I miss my Turbo S.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Dec 19, 2015)

Raek said:


> Yep, it's Frozen Blue Metallic. The wheels are 2 piece deals from BC Forged...and, yeah. This thing is an absolute blast to drive...I've never been one to want to give rides to people, but people's reactions to the power delivery is awesome.


Stunning colour. The Taycan is a great looking car that blends into the background too much in the drab colours most people get it in. This colour really does it justice. Enjoy!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Dec 19, 2015)

silverxt said:


>


Nice car and a wonderful blue!


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

maximusbibicus said:


> Nice car and a wonderful blue!


Thanks!


----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)

silverxt said:


>











20MM | Hubcentric Wheel Spacers W/ Extended Studs | Honda 5x114 | 64.1 | 12x1.5 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 20MM | Hubcentric Wheel Spacers W/ Extended Studs | Honda 5x114 | 64.1 | 12x1.5 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





you needs them


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Sold my LS430 and picked up a 3.2 A3 a few weeks ago.


----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)

Killer combo. Lexus was rad too! Time to update the flags tho


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

ADDvanced said:


> Killer combo. Lexus was rad too! Time to update the flags tho


Only one is out of place, but I’ll get another Pcar in the future. The audi only got temporary parking in the garage.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Lexus to A3 seems like a downgrade to me.


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

Seems like I only take pictures with bikes on the back...




















Hoping to add another fun car soon-ish after selling the Miata last year:


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

RAVatar said:


> I think I'm about ready for the next project.
> View attachment 77128


Late to this, but it might be time for a little more practicality and comfort without being too boring. I've test driven a Corolla Hatch a few times and I've really enjoyed it. I'd be curious on your long term thoughts


----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)

haha, awesome.


FoarMan said:


> Seems like I only take pictures with bikes on the back...
> 
> View attachment 83819
> 
> ...


Let's start a trend. Me way back in 2015:


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

ADDvanced said:


> Let's start a trend. Me way back in 2015:


Sounds good to me.










Seeing a strap-on rack on the back of a your 911 reminded me of being a kid... my buddy's dad had a white on black '88? 911 Targa, and one winter he came over to my place to pick me up, along with my bike. I had just hand-studded the tires with 1/2" machine screws, and he wasn't too careful loading it on to the rack. The noise when those studs scratched away the paint... ouch. It made my 12 or 13 year old self cringe. He didn't notice, or if he did, he didn't seem to care.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

These were both mine at one point, albeit not at the same time, nor at the time of the pic.

5ec2948e-2801-44ce-abeb-33ad3c08e803 by smooremin, on Flickr

Well, technically, I hadnt been paid for the Van, but nonetheless.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

First day back to work post surgery. Had the car picked up from the office and washed.



















I need to treat the leather on the driver's seat a little bit, as it's starting to wear on the edge of the backrest:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

the new one


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

BluMagic said:


> the new one


🤪😲 That stance....


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

BluMagic said:


> the new one


Oooooooo.

Seeing the plate; you a local?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Oooooooo.
> 
> Seeing the plate; you a local?



Kinda, A couple hours away, I'm in West Lafayette, IN. It was the only CPO one within 500 miles, besides Cinci which was a comp and out of my price range.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic! I really like the spoiler and the red calipers. Are they painted stock calipers? Also, that looks like a beefy tip 😂 what exhaust are you running?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

4Motion_Mongrel said:


> 🤪😲 That stance....


It'll be better soon, I just took my F80 lowering springs out of my F30. The OCD in me kind of just wants the M Performance HAS setup... but $1500 versus something I already have is hard to justify.


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Fantastic! I really like the spoiler and the red calipers. Are they painted stock calipers? Also, that looks like a beefy tip  what exhaust are you running?


Brake kit is 4 pot/2 pot from 2006-2007 WRX, fastWRX sells the kit, Dirtfish runs the same setup on their cars with added rally mods

Exhaust is Borla S-type cat back with ceramic black tips


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> Brake kit is 4 pot/2 pot from 2006-2007 WRX, fastWRX sells the kit, Dirtfish runs the same setup on their cars with added rally mods
> 
> Exhaust is Borla S-type cat back with ceramic black tips
> 
> ...


That's what I was hoping you'd say. I'd love to do that brake mod myself. Have you been to DirtFish?


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> Brake kit is 4 pot/2 pot from 2006-2007 WRX, fastWRX sells the kit, Dirtfish runs the same setup on their cars with added rally mods
> 
> Exhaust is Borla S-type cat back with ceramic black tips
> 
> ...


Nope, believe it’s on the other side of the country compared to where i’m at. Honestly I just wanted an upgraded brake kit that wouldn’t break the bank and that would
also clear the stock 17” wheels. I came across the 4pot/2pot setup and after doing lots of research before install came across the dirtfish video on youtube. Kinda doing a street rally setup on it.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> Nope, believe it’s on the other side of the country compared to where i’m at. Honestly I just wanted an upgraded brake kit that wouldn’t break the bank and that would
> also clear the stock 17” wheels. I came across the 4pot/2pot setup and after doing lots of research before install came across the dirtfish video on youtube. Kinda doing a street rally setup on it.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I dig the light bar. I've pondered a lot of the same things for a similar type build.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)




----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

My weekend and track car, 2018 BMW M3 CS in Lime Rock Grey:

apex-0918-Edit-2_100 by JMG, on Flickr


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Just picked up this 2017 Ridgeline RTL-E Touring. Absolutely impressed at the practicality of this vehicle. Tones of storage + I am getting 27mpg!


----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> Nope, believe it’s on the other side of the country compared to where i’m at. Honestly I just wanted an upgraded brake kit that wouldn’t break the bank and that would
> also clear the stock 17” wheels. I came across the 4pot/2pot setup and after doing lots of research before install came across the dirtfish video on youtube. Kinda doing a street rally setup on it.
> 
> 
> ...


What lights? Hella 500FF?

I tried running them low like that on a previous car but it didn't work very well; undulations in pavement created shadows and hot spots. Looks cool but I think there's a reason rally cars run them up higher, on the hood.


----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)

Pic from 2 years ago, when I parked my 77 near a 2017 or whatever it is. Crazy how big they've gotten. Mine looks like a toy.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

DSC_0633 by hushypushy, on Flickr


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

My new company car


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

@Sold Over Sticker Sorry we couldn't get together at the weekend. Next trip for this one will be in a truck...









Just noticed that 'Exit' sign in the background - fitting, but a complete coincidence.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow. One of the most beautiful cars ever and in such an amazing color. Wow.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Wow. One of the most beautiful cars ever and in such an amazing color. Wow.


Much appreciated. This is Toro Red for anyone who is interested.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

SLVRon said:


> @Sold Over Sticker Sorry we couldn't get together at the weekend. Next trip for this one will be in a truck...
> Just noticed that 'Exit' sign in the background - fitting, but a complete coincidence.


Where is it (and y'all) headed?


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

SLVRon said:


> @Sold Over Sticker Sorry we couldn't get together at the weekend. Next trip for this one will be in a truck...
> View attachment 85938
> 
> 
> Just noticed that 'Exit' sign in the background - fitting, but a complete coincidence.


Yeah, too bad we couldn’t meet up, but I’m sure our paths will cross again!


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Numbersix said:


> Where is it (and y'all) headed?


Desert southwest - swapping green trees for red rocks.


----------



## GlhTroy (Aug 6, 2013)

The current state of my toy
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

GlhTroy said:


> The current state of my toy


Alright, I'm going to need to know everything about this. Super cool.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

My "daily" driver and another shot of my track car:

BMW i3:










BMW M3 CS:


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

SLVRon said:


> Desert southwest - swapping green trees for red rocks.


Nice! I’m gonna be in Page for four weeks, starting this weekend, and Moab for the early part of June. You anywhere close to those places?


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> First day back to work post surgery. Had the car picked up from the office and washed.
> 
> View attachment 84488
> 
> ...


That’s one clean e46...!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ArclitGold said:


> That’s one clean e46...!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## GlhTroy (Aug 6, 2013)

pontiac said:


> Alright, I'm going to need to know everything about this. Super cool.


Thanks you. 1982 rabbit. Previous owner did the round swap. Tires are 27x8.50r14. Engine is the 4 cyl out of a 98 golf with Toyota ITBs. I got tired of the low life so I raised it up. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Pumkin said:


> I have only put 40 miles on it but seems like a real neat car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hands down mine has been the most fun car I’ve ever owned. A downpipe and a little ethanol really wake these cars up!


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Ditched the KPMF purple wrap after only 6 months or so. Unfortunately during this wrap install we discovered bumper clips broken, bolts in the wrong places holding panels together, and other issues from the previous wrap job.  

Painted the calipers on the F80 and I’m pretty happy with how they turned out.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

Sake Bomb said:


> Ditched the KPMF purple wrap after only 6 months or so. Unfortunately during this wrap install we discovered bumper clips broken, bolts in the wrong places holding panels together, and other issues from the previous wrap job.
> 
> Painted the calipers on the F80 and I’m pretty happy with how they turned out.



I'm curious to hear your feedback on the Supra. I have a F80 as well (M3 CS) and I'm considering a Supra as a track focused car. My biggest criticism of the F80 is the weight and thus consumables on the track, namely the front tires even with -3 camber on high speed tracks. Do you track these cars? How do they compare?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking good at the 4 year, 58k mile mark. Still don't think I've ever seen another silver SEL, they are always black or white it seems.

Freshly detailed in and out yesterday, two coats of McKee's 37 3rd generation coating, even more forgiving than the second generation coating - longer working time and even easier to level off. Only took 11 hours to do inside/outside and underhood! So easy a cell phone kiosk schlub could do it!


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

ragingduck said:


> I'm curious to hear your feedback on the Supra. I have a F80 as well (M3 CS) and I'm considering a Supra as a track focused car. My biggest criticism of the F80 is the weight and thus consumables on the track, namely the front tires even with -3 camber on high speed tracks. Do you track these cars? How do they compare?


Haven’t tracked either, other than drag racing the Supra. I will say the Supra feels significantly lighter and easier to toss around than the F80. There’s a lot of former M3/4 owners that own Supras now. The Mkv forum has a lot of good info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Upgraded some things: 

EPS IMS
OZ Alleggerita in GT3 fitment
IPD Comp plenum w/GT3 82mm throttle body
997.1 Airbox


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Car #2 fully detailed, 12 hours. That's 12 hours I could've been manning the cell phone kiosk!!!





In all seriousness, I now remember why I used to say white/pearl white was a PITA to detail...even after decontamination, the paint feels smooth but you still see more little black specs of crap in the paint...it ended up taking nearly 1 hour to clay the bottom half of the car and get it truly clean.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

puma1552 said:


> Car #2 fully detailed, 12 hours. That's 12 hours I could've been manning the cell phone kiosk!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that problem with my VW and went with a more aggressive clay bar since It needed to polished afterwards, so far it’s worked perfectly.


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

Wife's 2018 discovery lease is up, time for another Rover. 

2021 Defender


----------



## mr_mbuna (Jan 1, 2002)

2019 X5 50i










2014 320i


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> I have that problem with my VW and went with a more aggressive clay bar since It needed to polished afterwards, so far it’s worked perfectly.


Yeah I was using light clay, which is all I've ever needed. Still managed to get it done, but I was a bit worried I might need correction to the point I pulled out my 1000W halogen flood lamps I use for correction to look over the areas I was working and thank god I still didn't need any correction at all...I'd be hesitant to go with like a medium clay for that reason. Just took a bit more time with the light clay but it saved me a correction I guess.



The Sage said:


> Wife's 2018 discovery lease is up, time for another Rover.
> 
> 2021 Defender


Needs thread.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

weeeeee!


----------



## Zunflower (Jun 5, 2013)

The Sage said:


> Wife's 2018 discovery lease is up, time for another Rover.
> 
> 2021 Defender


I finally saw one, also in white, in person yesterday and man is it looks sharp in the flesh.


----------



## dwagner88 (Jan 14, 2011)

puma1552 said:


> Yeah I was using light clay, which is all I've ever needed. Still managed to get it done, but I was a bit worried I might need correction to the point I pulled out my 1000W halogen flood lamps I use for correction to look over the areas I was working and thank god I still didn't need any correction at all...I'd be hesitant to go with like a medium clay for that reason. Just took a bit more time with the light clay but it saved me a correction I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Needs thread.


My wife's car gets those rail dust specs on the pearl white paint all the time. I've found iron-X (or equivalent) is the key. It softens those things up and makes them far easier to remove. I use it twice per year on her car.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

dwagner88 said:


> My wife's car gets those rail dust specs on the pearl white paint all the time. I've found iron-X (or equivalent) is the key. It softens those things up and makes them far easier to remove. I use it twice per year on her car.


Yeah I did Iron-X and then clayed after, these were like little black specs of just general trash, the Iron-X took care of the little rusty specs. In the end I got it clean, I just don't think I've ever spent that much time claying a car.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> Car #2 fully detailed, 12 hours.


Car looks great, but 12 hours? I'd have to start to wonder how much my time was worth.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

UncleJB said:


> Car looks great, but 12 hours? I'd have to start to wonder how much my time was worth.


Close to 2 hours for interior/trunk (clean inside of glass, 303 all plastic surfaces, clean/condition leather, clean screens, vacuum and swap out winter/summer mats, squirt some air freshener), then wash carefully using 2 bucket method, decontaminate with Iron-X (2x in this case, usually 1x is fine), then wash again (this second wash perhaps could've been skipped but I had so much Iron-X on the car I wanted it off to see what was left), then clay, then wash again, then dry, then IPA wipedown, then 2 coats ceramic on the wheels, 2 coats ceramic on the car, and an underhood detail, and dress all trim and tires and give glass a final cleaning at the end. Ceramic coated the door jambs 1x as well. Then lastly go over the car with a touch up pen for any rock chips. Then clean up everything and put it all away afterwards takes some time too.

Detailing is not a quick process however you slice it. This is a tedious car to detail since it's so low to the ground and there are lots of contours on the bumpers and sideskirts, which yay the painted surfaces also curve towards the ground 6" above the floor, so that's always fun. The jambs also take some time to do. All in I probably could've shaved 1-1.5 hours off had I been quicker, but I was just taking my time, especially with the wash stages. In fairness to me, the car is 7 months old with only 4k miles on it so it still feels brand new, so I'm being extra slow and cautious, especially at the wash stage - don't want to introduce anything that is going to cause a need for paint correction (got it off the truck covered in plastic, didn't let dealer touch the paint).

It sucks, but it's once a year for each car. Mid summer I'll do a quick vacuum/dash wipedown and to a handwash and just a spray topper for the ceramic coat (probably 2 hours total per car), and then I'll do that again right before the snow flies. Spring detailing is just always brutal because of the contamination levels in the paint coming out of winter here.


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

welcome to the club, wife’s has nearly 8k on it already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

Delivered Friday 4/30. The hype is real.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

KevinC said:


> Delivered Friday 4/30. The hype is real.


Very nice man, I love those.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

KevinC said:


> Delivered Friday 4/30. The hype is real.


Fantastic car. Congratulations and enjoy!!

A couple of weekends ago, my partner and I drove 2,000 miles in his 2020 M2Competition in three days. The destination was the BMW Performance Center in South Carolina for the one-day M School. We each drove an M2, M4, and M8 on various track configurations.

Now that you have the car, consider the class. Besides the practical skills, it's a blast. For somebody with a car like yours, it's about the most fun you can have with your clothes on.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Went on a nice little Saturday drive and took a couple pics. 19in rims would really complete this car for me at this point.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

amusante1002 said:


> Went on a nice little Saturday drive and took a couple pics. 19in rims would really complete this car for me at this point.


Looks good on the 18s

Smaller wheels, and bigger sidewalls ride so much better, and are faster to boot.


----------



## g34343greg (Jan 9, 2014)

puma1552 said:


> Yeah I did Iron-X and then clayed after, these were like little black specs of just general trash, the Iron-X took care of the little rusty specs. In the end I got it clean, I just don't think I've ever spent that much time claying a car.


have you tried TRIX? tar-x and iron-x combo. it should help melt away the other spots.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

g34343greg said:


> have you tried TRIX? tar-x and iron-x combo. it should help melt away the other spots.


I have not...might need to look into that. I have found in recent details that my wife's hobbies include driving through tar.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

If anyone has recommendations for good clay alternative that doesn't destroy my wrist, I am game.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Elite_Deforce said:


> If anyone has recommendations for good clay alternative that doesn't destroy my wrist, I am game.


I use this on my Griot's random orbital. I rarely get the actual clay out anymore. 









NANOSKIN AUTOSCRUB 6" Pad Medium Grade


NANOSKIN AUTOSCRUB System works fast and achieves professional results with the new advanced rubber polymer technology, which replaces the use of clay bars. With either dual action orbital polisher or hand application, it safely and easily removes paint over spray, water spots, fresh tree sap...




www.nanoskinusa.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I gave the old mare a bath and a little wax. Not anywhere near finished though.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I must be getting old, I have the springs for this but I'm enjoying not worrying about roads. The uneven wheel gap hurts me though


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Fresh H&R Sport Cup Kit installed along with refurbished tear drops.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG it's phenomenal


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> OMG it's phenomenal


Thanks man.  I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

Just picked up another one last week. LOL WATT.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I have a thing for arteons


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

ice4life said:


> I have a thing for arteons
> View attachment 88199


Looks great but didnt you just unload the last one?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

ice4life said:


> I have a thing for arteons
> View attachment 88199


Saw one yesterday on the road, they certainly have presence. Looks great.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

puma1552 said:


> Looks great but didnt you just unload the last one?


It was due to the cross country move


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

amusante1002 said:


> Went on a nice little Saturday drive and took a couple pics. 19in rims would really complete this car for me at this point.


I think I like this one better


----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

I set this up to do some road tripping and tent camping this summer after being cooped up for a year.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Darkness said:


> I set this up to do some road tripping and tent camping this summer after being cooped up for a year.


Damn, that looks good


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL WATT indeed



















Euro Dance Intensifies


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

^^^ oh I like that.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Yeah, it's a real shame we don't get the ID3 in North America. ID4 just looks gross IMO.

I could actually see us getting an ID3 like car 5 years down the road. Our 2021 Golf is used in a way that EV's are perfect for (lots of short city trips, no road trips) so an ID3 with the small battery would be perfect for us. Not really interested in SUV's or the Bolt.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

it’s nice to see so much vag action in the recent posts!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

lol


----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> LOL WATT indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like your ID.3? IIRC, you also had an i3 and Kia Soul EV at one point. What do you like/not like about it compared to your prior EVs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)

KrisA said:


> Yeah, it's a real shame we don't get the ID3 in North America. ID4 just looks gross IMO.


I agree on the ID.3. It would be nice if they would at least offer it with the smaller battery to bring their EV entry point down $8-10k compared to the ID.4 here in NA.

As for the ID.4 itself, I think it looks better than the Tigyawn. But if you hate CUVs I could see the disdain. I actually put a deposit down on one I liked it so much. We shall see if I actually go through with it. I had 2 lemon VWs 20 years ago - that experience has kept me away from the brand for a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

BLK9GEN said:


> As for the ID.4 itself, I think it looks better than the Tigyawn.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





















i realize that looks are completely subjective to each individual, but i don't understand how anyone could say the ID.4 looks better than a Tiguan. granted ours is the R-Line, but still...


----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)

Like you said it is all subjective, but I do think the ID.4 looks better in real life than in pictures. 

Also, that isn’t the final production model. They have since tweaked the inner headlight design, changed the wheels, and slimmed down the fender emblem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttiguy (Nov 4, 2017)

Here's my "Buick". Great car.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

BLK9GEN said:


> How do you like your ID.3? IIRC, you also had an i3 and Kia Soul EV at one point. What do you like/not like about it compared to your prior EVs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a lot to like about it, and while it is not a speed demon like the M3P, it is reasonably brisk and practical, which is what we where looking for. New parking garage at work, once I get to use it, is very tight and the steering angle will come in very handy there. We still have the i3, but that will get sold pretty soon, and once it's gone, this will have to pick up the weekly shopping duty with the in-law. Very easy to get in and out of, better than even the i3 with very square and tall door opening, both front. and back. Very much a daily.

What I like most about it? General build quality. I mean, just look at those panel gaps 

Only thing really missing is a tow hook option.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

jreed1337 said:


> i realize that looks are completely subjective to each individual, but i don't understand how anyone could say the ID.4 looks better than a Tiguan. granted ours is the R-Line, but still...


I'm with you. I think VW completely failed with the ID.4 styling. The Ioniq 5 is more of an electric VW than the ID.4.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Sake Bomb said:


>


How much HP do you have to require that much rubber in the back?

I haven't been keeping up with supras, are they up to the same 4 digit HP, as the MKivs?


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

HI SPEED said:


> How much HP do you have to require that much rubber in the back?
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with supras, are they up to the same 4 digit HP, as the MKivs?


Depends on fuel, but anywhere from 510-530whp and around 600wtq. Not huge numbers by any means, but on 295 r888r’s I spin even when launching in 2nd gear. With the MT’s I can launch in 1st gear for 1.4-5 60’s. It’ll do a 10.6-8 1/4 depending on altitude. 

I don’t know of any mkv’s making 4 digit numbers. There’s plenty in the high 800, low 900 range running 8 second 1/4’s. No one is in the 7’s yet. I’m aiming for 700whp by the end of the year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Yesterday was garage cleaning day so I took the opportunity for a fleet photo.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Battery was dead dead so we went for a long drive.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

ttiguy said:


> Here's my "Buick". Great car.
> View attachment 88533
> 
> View attachment 88534
> ...


I dig it, factory wheels? If they are, not too shabby.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

4Motion_Mongrel said:


> I dig it, factory wheels? If they are, not too shabby.


Those look like cascada rims


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> LOL WATT indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Corrado got a much needed paint correction and detail over the weekend.


----------



## ttiguy (Nov 4, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Those look like cascada rims


That is correct. I thought they matched the design well so I switched them up


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Corrado got a much needed paint correction and detail over the weekend.
> View attachment 89326
> 
> 
> View attachment 89328


If I could like this twice I would. Awesome example in my favorite color.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

M3CS by JMG, on Flickr

20190411 - M3 CS Mulholland Dr by JMG, on Flickr


My previous M3: 


Angeles Crest V2 by JMG, on Flickr


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

^^^^^^This is what a Bimmer should look like...noice!!!


----------



## Kapoosh1 (Oct 28, 2002)

Picked up a new X7 M50i a few months ago and just got back from a quick SF->SD trip with the fam. Really fun to drive given its size. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^uhhh, needs thread bruv


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ragingduck said:


> M3CS by JMG, on Flickr
> 
> 20190411 - M3 CS Mulholland Dr by JMG, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Holy crap, that CS looks amazing.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Kapoosh1 said:


> Picked up a new X7 M50i a few months ago and just got back from a quick SF->SD trip with the fam. Really fun to drive given its size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw one of these in dark blue today and I really like it. I think BMW did a good job on the exterior design of these.


----------



## Kapoosh1 (Oct 28, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^uhhh, needs thread bruv


I’ll make a thread when I have some free time. Was waiting to get some miles on it. Need to get some better pics and some video, sounds pretty glorious for a full size suv!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

4Motion_Mongrel said:


> This is what a Bimmer should look like...noice!!!


Agreed. Not a fan of bugs bunny grille.


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, one of the cars, and the bike as well. A Golf in disguise and a KTM 390 Duke in disguise. I guess styling is a big decision maker for my vehicle purchases.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Out and about with the top down again.


----------



## swedesc (Jan 13, 2019)

Moms E-tron. It’s her first car that hasn’t been a Volvo in over 25 years… She loves it. Ever since she got the car she no longer drives like a grandma too. I was worried about her venturing into Audi but she’s looking at S7’s for her next car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

it's officially a worktruck now - 
now I fix the rusty bits with tin snips.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

Back when it was stock:

M3 CS Lower Grand by JMG, on Flickr


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

A two year build coming to an end.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Chapel said:


> it's officially a worktruck now -
> now I fix the rusty bits with tin snips.
> 
> View attachment 91143


Sawzall out the rusty bits instead?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Chapel said:


> it's officially a worktruck now -
> now I fix the rusty bits with tin snips.
> 
> View attachment 91143


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Atl-Atl said:


> View attachment 91558


1. Cover rust
2. Trade in for more than it's worth
3. ???
4. Profit


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Pulled the Vantage out of temporary storage to explore its new home. My bright idea was to take a run up Old Hwy 91 to the AZ border, but that plan got scuppered a bit as they'd just laid a fresh coat of gravel and I had no plan to pick up a stone chip collection, or take the risk of a $4K windshield replacement. As a result, I drove at 3 tents for about 20 miles and enjoyed the scenery. This one was taken on Hwy 7 on the way back after a run through the Virgin River Gorge back up north.


----------



## proximal (May 2, 2006)




----------



## El Brando (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

El Brando said:


> View attachment 92324


Say there pal, you got any more pictures of that?


----------



## El Brando (Jun 4, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> Say there pal, you got any more pictures of that?


Sure! 
















Just finished swapping to a disk brake, 3.55 limited slip rear axle from an ‘88 Thunderbird Turbo Coupe.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That's a fantastic car. You should make a thread if there's not one already. 👍


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

El Brando said:


> View attachment 92324


Oh yes, oh yes, oh yes!!! Those notchback body Mustangs were so hot back in the day. I drooled over them non-stop when they were new in my teens and lost countless hours daydreaming about them. This is coming from a GM guy. I've had lots of Camaros and other GM performance cars but never a Mustang or even a Ford. Funny how that works. But that car is A+! More pics please.


----------



## El Brando (Jun 4, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> That's a fantastic car. You should make a thread if there's not one already. 👍


Wow! Thanks! I mostly lurk on here anymore, honestly didn’t think there would be much interest with so many really nice cars here. 



chris89topher said:


> Oh yes, oh yes, oh yes!!! Those notchback body Mustangs were so hot back in the day. I drooled over them non-stop when they were new in my teens and lost countless hours daydreaming about them. This is coming from a GM guy. I've had lots of Camaros and other GM performance cars but never a Mustang or even a Ford. Funny how that works. But that car is A+! More pics please.


Actually, I was always a GM person for domestic flavored vehicles as well. My wife’s Grandfather retired from Fisher Autobody, my first “cool car” was an ‘87 Grand National. However, in high school I helped a couple buddies wrench on their fox bodies. I had 5.0 dreams in my ‘91 CRX si lol!

Thanks for the kind reception, I’ll start a thread on my car because y’all were so nice. Stay tuned, we’ve been through a lot.


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

That Foxbody notch is awesome! I loved those cars in the 90's, thanks for keeping it alive!


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

El Brando said:


> Sure!
> View attachment 92341


Yep - that is awesome. These new cars do nothing for me - this gives me the tingles in the right places.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

got groceries sunday morning - 91HP has never been so. much. fun. 

Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

El Brando said:


> Wow! Thanks! I mostly lurk on here anymore, honestly didn’t think there would be much interest with so many really nice cars here.
> 
> 
> Actually, I was always a GM person for domestic flavored vehicles as well. My wife’s Grandfather retired from Fisher Autobody, my first “cool car” was an ‘87 Grand National. However, in high school I helped a couple buddies wrench on their fox bodies. I had 5.0 dreams in my ‘91 CRX si lol!
> ...


I'll keep an eye out for your thread. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

stealthboost said:


>


How do you like it so far? Seen a few out in the wild. Very sharp.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

yeayeayea said:


> A two year build coming to an end.





El Brando said:


> View attachment 92324


Two completely different flavors of rad red 80s cars


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Highest point in New Jersey. Route 23, so much fun.


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

Buickboy92 said:


> How do you like it so far? Seen a few out in the wild. Very sharp.


Took delivery yesterday. The hybrid is the way to go. More power and smoother transmission. 

Love the ventilated seats and other options on the limited. 

Feels very premium. More so than the Volvo XC40 that it replaces. Dash, leather seats, stereo, user interface all top notch. 

Only complaint is that they are so new there is not any aftermarket support yet. No all weather floor mats, sun shade, etc. 

Plan to put some miles on it this weekend and form a better opinion. Cross shopped against RAV4 Hybrid and this won out on features and driving comfort.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Got driven to Cars & Coffee the other day. Good time to snap a pic.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

New phone means new pics.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

Very nice OEM classy. 

Is it cloth seats? I had a Corrado G60 in college and dearly miss it. I hated the automatic seatbealts though.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

bubuski said:


> Very nice OEM classy.
> 
> Is it cloth seats? I had a Corrado G60 in college and dearly miss it. I hated the automatic seatbealts though.


Yep! 1992 SLC, Dark Burgundy on Grey Cloth. I dont actually mind the auto seatbelts as much as i thought. Mostly just find it funny when i forget and close the door with my head out the window haha.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Finally got the summers on.










Just got to put the lowering springs in next. (and tint)


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Pollen season is real here...


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

My old commuter since replaced by the LCI version:

20170805 - i3 Lower Grand - IMG_1116-Edit_100 by JMG, on Flickr


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## cbaumy34 (Aug 27, 2016)

Man thats a nice ride!!!

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


This car F***s


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


Fucck that's clean. Sittin' just right on the right size wheels too IMO.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


Leave some jaw-dropping wagons for the rest of us. 😯


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

SCHWAB0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


with this picture, the front end is growing on me.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> with this picture, the front end is growing on me.


----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)

Love driving this thing <3


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

because RaCeKoR


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

SCHWAB0 said:


>


Where's the thread man? The thread!


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> Where's the thread man? The thread!


2 weeks!! !!!
- APR


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Corrado got a much needed paint correction and detail over the weekend.
> View attachment 89326
> 
> 
> View attachment 89328


I was just looking back at some old Corrado articles/comparos and stumbled upon this.



mellbergVWfan said:


> *Re: The Archive - 325i Coupe v Rover 220 turbo v Prelude VTEC v Corrado vr6 (Stevo the Hobo)*
> 
> The Corrado seem slow too. I swear I've read test where the VR6 had 0-60's under 7.
> I'm also suprised that the Corrado had better power-to-weight than the BMW and Prelude and was much lighter than both.
> I have such an irrational love for Corrado's. * I swear it's going to be my next car in a few months*.



You're a man of your word.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

SCHWAB0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I think we are the only two on the forum willing to say we like the look of the G8x.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Super filthy HRV after some miles of forest roads. I am often surprised where this softroader can scramble to.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

BluMagic said:


> Nice! I think we are the only two on the forum willing to say we like the look of the G8x.


It's growing on me. Kinda like mold...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

andlf said:


> I was just looking back at some old Corrado articles/comparos and stumbled upon this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha dang thats a funny find. Took me a while as I ended up getting a Scirocco but I did end up with both at the same time like I told myself. Found this quote while I was looking at another older corrado thread recently too.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> haha dang thats a funny find. Took me a while as I ended up getting a Scirocco but I did end up with both at the same time like I told myself. Found this quote while I was looking at another older corrado thread recently too.
> 
> View attachment 94800
> 
> ...


Looks Great! 👍


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

3 weeks in now and I like it quite a bit. Very different from the FRS but not in a bad way. Also I can't leave anything alone clearly
Corolla by iamnotemonster, on Flickr


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

iamnotemo said:


> 3 weeks in now and I like it quite a bit. Very different from the FRS but not in a bad way. Also I can't leave anything alone clearly
> Corolla by iamnotemonster, on Flickr


Looks pretty nice. And I like those wheels! They're a great fit.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

iamnotemo said:


> 3 weeks in now and I like it quite a bit. Very different from the FRS but not in a bad way. Also I can't leave anything alone clearly
> Corolla by iamnotemonster, on Flickr


Sharp looking car, congrats! What are the specs? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

A couple I took today after a local C&C.........


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


> Sharp looking car, congrats! What are the specs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


 '21 Corolla XSE. RSR Down Springs and SSR GTX01s/235/40/18 . I loved that a manual was available with nice options. I drove just about everything and kept coming back to this. The final contenders were a 2021 WRX as I've not had one yet and this was the last year (probably), a Mazda3 hatch, Impreza Sport hatch and weirdly a CX5. The WRX was too similar to all of my Subarus minus the FRS since 2002. The Mazda3 was super (good manual trans) nice honestly but the rear visibility and in a small part the looks were what doomed it. The Impreza Sport had more interior room, good fuel economy for what it was (awd and a manual) but lacked the nice headlights and in general had a slightly cheaper feeling interior. The CX5 was rather lovely in all respects, it was just larger and an auto and I just wasn't ready to give up the manual trans at the moment. But I would absolutely own one in the future, it drove smaller than it really was and just felt well put together


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

iamnotemo said:


> '21 Corolla XSE. RSR Down Springs and SSR GTX01s/235/40/18 . I loved that a manual was available with nice options. I drove just about everything and kept coming back to this. The final contenders were a 2021 WRX as I've not had one yet and this was the last year (probably), a Mazda3 hatch, Impreza Sport hatch and weirdly a CX5. The WRX was too similar to all of my Subarus minus the FRS since 2002. The Mazda3 was super (good manual trans) nice honestly but the rear visibility and in a small part the looks were what doomed it. The Impreza Sport had more interior room, good fuel economy for what it was (awd and a manual) but lacked the nice headlights and in general had a slightly cheaper feeling interior. The CX5 was rather lovely in all respects, it was just larger and an auto and I just wasn't ready to give up the manual trans at the moment. But I would absolutely own one in the future, it drove smaller than it really was and just felt well put together


Very nice. Toyota really got it right, IMO, on the styling of the XSE hatch. I've seen these on dealer lots and they looked like something I'd be interested in. You should put together a thread on this after you've had it for a little while. You have some nice wheels, but is there an aftermarket for these? Can you buy performance parts from GR? Or TRD? With no Golf being brought into the US any longer, this would be very high on my list if I were in the market. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


> Can you buy performance parts from GR? Or TRD? With no Golf being brought into the US any longer, this would be very high on my list if I were in the market.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Theres an aftermarket, its not huge, especially compared to the FRS/BRZ/86. Cusco, HKS, Tein, Tom's, and a few others make parts. GR will I'm sure with the upcoming GR Corolla, TRD is being phased out it seems. With equity in my trade and rebates I came out with a deal I couldn't say no to. Its not fast but thankfully its not slow either, it handles well and has a good trans to shift. Plus I love the styling. There a few complaints, but they're minor for sure. I'll have a lot of trips coming up so maybe I'll put something together after that


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Took a quick trip to NH overnight. Finally got a picture I'd been wanting at a popular local eatery.

The flags make the name a little hard to read. It's the Poor People's Pub. @PoorPeoplesPub


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

Approaching 1 year milestone with the Mini so obligatory iPhone 8 pics


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Backed car out to get mower out, had to look at it for a minute. Don't get tired of it.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

Cabin Pics said:


> Backed car out to get mower out, had to look at it for a minute. Don't get tired of it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 95946


Looks so much like my old neighborhood. I can’t handle it. Well, I mean, I can. But still.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> Backed car out to get mower out, had to look at it for a minute. Don't get tired of it.


Car looks great

Lawn needs some love.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> Car looks great
> 
> Lawn needs some love.


Yes yes. It's a new build, I actually mowed right after that, but there's still more sod to put down, etc.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Just sold this project of two years. Was a basket case when I bought it. Spent two years restoring it (build thread in my sig!)










Sold it because I finally got the project car I have wanted since I was 14 years old. 










NA roller (motor is in pieces in my garage), 5MT

Already got a 4th gen 3SGTE waiting to go in


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice having the cars clean and rain not in the forecast for once...lol.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

yeayeayea said:


> Just sold this project of two years. Was a basket case when I bought it. Spent two years restoring it (build thread in my sig!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still amazed by how clean that Jetta is.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Always changing it up. Patiently waiting for my Pure 850 and fuel system to arrive. Should be deep in the 700hp range but I’ll have to limit torque until I build the trans. I really can’t get enough of this car. Having owned 30+ over the years, this is the only one I see myself keeping forever.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Sake Bomb said:


> Always changing it up. Patiently waiting for my Pure 850 and fuel system to arrive. Should be deep in the 700hp range but I’ll have to limit torque until I build the trans. I really can’t get enough of this car. Having owned 30+ over the years, this is the only one I see myself keeping forever.


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Cute. ME likey


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Headed out for a day of riding, stopped on Loveland Pass for a car snooze.
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

4+ years and I still like it just as much as the day I brought it home, and just as much as the day I laid eyes on the facelift way back in 2012 (what an old ass car it is at this point)...still thinking hard about replacing it though due to the valvetrain failure a couple months back...


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## laird426 (Mar 16, 2021)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


Cute dog and the wagon looks good as well 👍


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

goran.gli said:


> View attachment 98165


OEM clean. Those wheels work well with the R-line. Looks like stock ride height but this wheel and tire combo fills the wheel wells much better. Is it stock tire size with wheels spacer? Got a side view?

Also, didn’t recall when you sold the RS4.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Had both my fun cars out this weekend. Drove the Olds to my father's for Father's Day, found that fitting. Took the Evora up to a Cars and Coffee type event with my daughter.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Spent some time on the Jeep this weekend. I had it on the lift for the first time since I've owned it so I can remove the wheels for ceramic coating. I was surprised at the beefiness of the front end, but I suppose that such heavy duty equipment is necessary on a ~5300 lbs SUV.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

bubuski said:


> OEM clean. Those wheels work well with the R-line. Looks like stock ride height but this wheel and tire combo fills the wheel wells much better. Is it stock tire size with wheels spacer? Got a side view?
> 
> Also, didn’t recall when you sold the RS4.


Thank you.
It actually is stock ride height, but as its the Passat GT its 5/8"-3/4" lowered then the regular B7 Passat.. I had lowered it on H&R sport springs last June when i was running some Rotors, but the springs didnt work out. I threw the stock springs back on and the Rotors just didnt look good with stock height.

Went with the Cadiz wheels and threw on 245/40/19 DWS06 tires on (235/40/19 is stock size). went a bit bigger tire size to accomplish exactly what you mention
15mm spacers in the rear. I havent had a chance to snap many pics but will for sure.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

bubuski said:


> Also, didn’t recall when you sold the RS4.


Sold the RS4 back on Dec. 19, 2019.
Just didn't have the time to drive it (did 3,000 km in 40 months), especially with a little one around. By the time my son got old enough to go on regular car drives my daughter was "in the works" haha. But i will say, the RS4 would have been awesome when covid hit and I was at home for 3 months. 

To this day my almost 3 year old son reminds me that I sold it and how he misses it. 😅


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

goran.gli said:


> Sold the RS4 back on Dec. 19, 2019.
> Just didn't have the time to drive it (did 3,000 km in 40 months), especially with a little one around. By the time my son got old enough to go on regular car drives my daughter was "in the works" haha. But i will say, the RS4 would have been awesome when covid hit and I was at home for 3 months.
> 
> To this day my almost 3 year old son reminds me that I sold it and how he misses it. 😅


Wow, that was a gorgeous car.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Drove the MINI up to CT this past weekend for Father's Day. A great 6 hour drive up there with the top down. For an occasional use car, I'm finding occasion to use it all. the. time.


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

Big Red Truckgot a wash last night. 










I finally had my Bilstein 5100 struts and shocks installed last week. I have them set for mild lift of .7” in the front to reduce the rake a touch. The ride is a bit nicer, but trucks are trucks. 

🍺
G


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)

MBrown said:


> Took a quick trip to NH overnight. Finally got a picture I'd been wanting at a popular local eatery.
> 
> The flags make the name a little hard to read. It's the Poor People's Pub. @PoorPeoplesPub


I bet that was a sight. Don't see many of those cars in that area of NH.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Very old PPF removed from front end. Progress.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

Laguna Seca Corkscrew by JMG, on Flickr


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

goran.gli said:


> Sold the RS4 back on Dec. 19, 2019.
> Just didn't have the time to drive it (did 3,000 km in 40 months), especially with a little one around. By the time my son got old enough to go on regular car drives my daughter was "in the works" haha. But i will say, the RS4 would have been awesome when covid hit and I was at home for 3 months.
> 
> To this day my almost 3 year old son reminds me that I sold it and how he misses it. 😅


My god that was beautiful. I'm sure you miss it when you look back at the photos.


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Owned it over a decade and still makes me smile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Rare opportunity to have 2 of my cars at a carshow



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Went to a classic British Car show with the MINI and a small group of us. Lots of fun! Damn hot, though.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Took the Mk2 for a shakedown at autocross yesterday.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Stevo12 said:


> Took the Mk2 for a shakedown at autocross yesterday.


I have always wondered, how does the VR fair in there? Is it as nose heavy as I assume?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

This week I got a FB memory from three years ago when I passed 70,000 miles. 
Passed 74,000 this weekend.  

IMG_3853_jpg by Dietrich Huebert, on Flickr

IMG_3859 by Dietrich Huebert, on Flickr


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Smooremin said:


> I have always wondered, how does the VR fair in there? Is it as nose heavy as I assume?


Yeah, just a bit. I weighed it a couple weeks ago and it came to 2440 lbs with driver (190 lbs) and no fuel. Weight distribution was 63/37 lol. A full fuel load should put 90 lbs over the rear axle, and I already relocated the battery to the back. But still, not enough to offset the heavy VR6/02A and the larger front brakes.

The car came to me with big sway bars front and back, so I took out the front bar and left the rear one in. I ran lower pressures in the front and higher in the rear to get the car to rotate, which it did. It does push a little bit if you come in too hot, but if you stab the brakes to get the weight transferred to the front it'll rotate nicely.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

On the way to Laguna Sega in Big Sur:

20210609 - Laguna Seca - 5654-Edit_100 by JMG, on Flickr


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

It's been a minute since I posted one of these from a few years ago.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Smooremin said:


> I have always wondered, how does the VR fair in there? Is it as nose heavy as I assume?


If my memory for the early '00s serves me right then a VR swapped emkay2 is so nose heavy that it will flip end over end in an autrocross. 
Damn I miss seeing clean MK2s on a regular basis.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

chris89topher said:


> My god that was beautiful. I'm sure you miss it when you look back at the photos.


When I look back at the photos I certainly do.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I know I've posted lots lately, so sorry if you're sick of it, but I'm really stoked to be learning some more about photography right now. Also stoked to be driving this quite a bit, and chipping away at getting it WAY better than when I bought it a little over a year ago.


----------



## dwagner88 (Jan 14, 2011)

Dodging cones this weekend. Managed 2nd place!


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

was thinking about my 996 yesterday and how I kind of miss it. I didn't get enough time with that car - the dealer was floating the title and using it as collateral for other loans or something. State DA got involved and I got all my monies back but had to say goodbye to the 911


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Still such a fun street car. Not enough power to get into trouble but all the revs and short gearing makes it feel faster than it is.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

A couple of fresh snaps of my Cayman. Finally got a Carnewal modified exhaust on with Fabspeed X-Pipe and polished tips. Sounds amazing, car seems to rev out better, and I like the dual round tips way more than the stock rectangular tip. Next up FVD ECU tune then suspension and wheels next year perhaps. After that it'll just need some new Recaro seats and I'll be done.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

While I'm in here may as well toss up the last pic I've got of my "daily".










Boring post wash pic. Still loving this car, fun and fast. I really like the look of the little wing add on that the 2021 GTI's have (I think the Rabbit Edition had these too) so I'm thinking I might pick one up, but other than that this car is staying stock. Unfortunately got drilled with a rock on the windshield the other day so new front glass is required but I'm going to wait until post 2500KM road trip.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Finally got to installing a real deal Tequipment cage installed. Had it painted Guards Red and it looks perfect in the car. Also added some suede bits, the steering wheel is a rewarpped CZP and the shift knob/boot is an OEM GT3 unit.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Ohhhhhh my ****in god that's delicious.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

westopher said:


> Ohhhhhh my ****in god that's delicious.


Thanks brother, going for a 997.2 GT3RS Gray on Red livery. Found a set of CCW C14s in 18x9 +50 and going to order the rears around Sept in 18x12+60… having them painted in red to match the cage. A RPM Technik carbon Ducktail is being made as we speak and a DP-Motorsports carbon Cup lip is being made as well. This is what the ducktail looks like.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Absolutely love it. I have a good friend who let me borrow his 996 C2 aerokit car when my e36 got hit, and before I got the e30 m3. It was such a great car. I was really ready to pull the trigger on a 996, but felt like the e30 was slipping away from being realistic as more and more disappear into warehouses and collections, so blew the wad on that. I think the next car will be a 996 gt3 when a 6 figure car becomes attainable, if it ever does in my lifetime. As long as the housing market keeps climbing, so does the line of credit I qualify for, so I guess anything is possible lol.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

westopher said:


> Absolutely love it. I have a good friend who let me borrow his 996 C2 aerokit car when my e36 got hit, and before I got the e30 m3. It was such a great car. I was really ready to pull the trigger on a 996, but felt like the e30 was slipping away from being realistic as more and more disappear into warehouses and collections, so blew the wad on that. I think the next car will be a 996 gt3 when a 6 figure car becomes attainable, if it ever does in my lifetime. As long as the housing market keeps climbing, so does the line of credit I qualify for, so I guess anything is possible lol.


The E30 is legendary so you made a smart move on that above all else. So we’re in a weird time in the 996 era because like all 911’s before and the M cars now… there’s a point where they explode in price. Clean examples of 996 C4S are selling for $50k, Turbos $60K+ and GT3/2 are almost in the $100k range. A clean 2004 C2 with 77k miles sold for $38k on BaT not too long ago so I’m pretty sure I can sell mine at $40k with the GT aero and period correct upgrades, the car also has 53k miles. The 996/997 GT3 cars are the last of the Mezger engines so they’re going to be out of most people’s budget here very soon.


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

I installed coilovers on the Golf and finally was able to take it out for a drive. It's way too low in the pictures but I figured at least I could get some nice shots of it before raising it up.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

KrisA said:


> Carnewal modified exhaust


It's pretty sweet, isn't it? Assuming the install went smoothly? 

Not that there's much to it, but that's my highest viewed video and I wish it wasn't just mostly a slide show, lol.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

kiznarsh said:


> It's pretty sweet, isn't it? Assuming the install went smoothly?
> 
> Not that there's much to it, but that's my highest viewed video and I wish it wasn't just mostly a slide show, lol.


Super smooth. I was interupted by my dad having a heart attack so it took a bit longer than it should have. Thankfully he's doing well now post quadruple bypass!

I was only really worried about the flange bolts being stuck on. I soaked them overnight and they came off super easy. The one bolt was kind of tough to get to and I ended up destroying a wobbly bit tightening things back up, but finished the job after borrowing one from my stricken father, which I've not yet returned. 

Very happy with the mod, car is so much more fun to drive now as before there was basically zero exhaust sound that you could hear over the intake.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Fun weekend out in the mountains with the daily and the big squish mtb
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

Got the E30 out for a rip too.
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)




----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Potato pic
XSE by iamnotemonster, on Flickr


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

iamnotemo said:


> Potato pic
> XSE by iamnotemonster, on Flickr


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

offroad!


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

I don’t think I have posted in like 5 years!

JSW is a TDI/6M


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Vash350z said:


>


Going to need to see more of that.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

finally I own a Porsche 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

pontiac said:


> Going to need to see more of that.


Wish I could upload a video from my phone, I’ll take some more next time I drive it. It started running hot (for an LT1, so really ****ing hot) so I’m trying to fix that, I think it needs a new water pump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goingnowherefast (Dec 7, 2014)

Most recent pictures in time trial race spec


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

hard to make an anemic crossover look cool, but this pic from our Colorado trip last week sure does. Holy balls the HRV is slow over the mountains. What might be "adequate" at Great Lakes level is positively wheezy at 10,000ft.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

Truck doing truck stuff. 










🍺
G


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Finally got this down to CLT and gave it a wash.



















This too


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Finally got this down to CLT and gave it a wash.


Is that a factory green? I don't think I've ever seen such a vibrant green on a vette before. Or is it just the direct sunlight/camera HDR making it look greener?

Regardless, looks sweet.

This is what I'm visually used to seeing:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

FoarMan said:


> Is that a factory green? I don't think I've ever seen such a vibrant green on a vette before. Or is it just the direct sunlight/camera HDR making it look greener?
> 
> Regardless, looks sweet.
> 
> This is what I'm visually used to seeing:


It's the same green you posted. My car looks like that in the shade or overcast, but in the sun the gold metallic in the paint. really pops


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

CaleDeRoo said:


> It's the same green you posted. My car looks like that in the shade or overcast, but in the sun the gold metallic in the paint. really pops


Wow, that's awesome. What great condition it's in too!!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Wife’s car.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

puma1552 said:


> View attachment 105243


Welcome to the club. Nice choice.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I never get tired of washing this thing.










Obviously there are going to be a few imperfections here and there, as it's 17 years old, but overall the paint is in fantastic shape. The last paint correction before ceramic really cleaned it up.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> View attachment 105486


Sometimes I wish I would have got the white over the silver but I was stuck with what the dealer had.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> Sometimes I wish I would have got the white over the silver but I was stuck with what the dealer had.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I absolutely love white cars. I'm not very keen on pearl white's but this is probably one of the whitest pearls versus something like what Cadillac had in the 90's. I hate the yellowish tint that pearl white's tend to have. 

Plus, it looks like one of the recce cars for Subaru Motorsports


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

Latest of mine. New rack. A little dirty.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sold Over Sticker said:


>


This looks like a screenshot from a late 90s crime movie.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This looks like a screenshot from a late 90s crime movie.


  

Ukrainian Mafia getting chased by Zee Germans.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Loved by few, hated by all.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This looks like a screenshot from a late 90s crime movie.


Lost footage from Ronin.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


To clarify
you, ??? but that car was sweet, me, dave_car_guy


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

That was one of the guys from the BidNerds podcast.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Jasonloaf said:


> Lost footage from Ronin.


Yes!


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I absolutely love white cars. I'm not very keen on pearl white's but this is probably one of the whitest pearls versus something like what Cadillac had in the 90's. I hate the yellowish tint that pearl white's tend to have.
> 
> Plus, it looks like one of the recce cars for Subaru Motorsports


Honestly I hate white cars but love that pearl white from subaru, saw an STi at the dealership with the pearl white and was in love. I still like the bluish silver on my rex but if I had a choice it would have been the white. The rally blue is nice but too popular and the dark blue and red subaru have is not good and no thanks to black.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

David9962000 said:


> Yes!


The best car chase!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This looks like a screenshot from a late 90s crime movie.


its like a euro version of bullitt...bigbody chased by the svelte and nimble


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

FoarMan said:


> Wow, that's awesome. What great condition it's in too!!


The front end in the other side is three different shades from an accident etc. 😂


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> To clarify
> you, ??? but that car was sweet, me, dave_car_guy


Sorry 😊😘


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

20210610 - Laguna Seca - 5685-Edit_100 by JMG, on Flickr


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

TCL's most feared car on the way home from a trip to upstate NY.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

RUN DMC. Awesome.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

CoreyB said:


> TCL's most feared car on the way home from a trip to upstate NY.
> 
> View attachment 107281


Handsome and well-proportioned, if ya ask me.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

What a tease.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> TCL's most feared car on the way home from a trip to upstate NY.


Can't wait to get to that level of reliability again. My wife suggested we take the E36 to Maine when we go up in October for a wedding. To date, I have not made it more than an hour from my house without breaking down  

(I did take plenty of long trips and had a daily 100-mile commute in my old '97 M3, which donated its drivetrain to the current '98)


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, I lasted almost 4 months with the reverse rake wheel gap


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

KrisA said:


> What a tease.


That's just my brother's S4, no teasing here.

You already know what's gonna cuddle with the Miata soon.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

New stripes. done in my garage. Super subtle but pop in the right light:


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks really cool!


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

bubuski said:


> OEM clean. Those wheels work well with the R-line. Looks like stock ride height but this wheel and tire combo fills the wheel wells much better. Is it stock tire size with wheels spacer? Got a side view?


After a month this is the best I came up with lol


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

not mine, but had my father in laws E36 over for a few days.
79K km


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Hi_im_scirocco (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Garage floor was done last week. The end is in sight!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

That looks exquisite.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

This car needed a "picture" with sound.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

mellbergVWfan said:


> This car needed a "picture" with sound.



Picture with sound... in motion:


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Figured I’d snag this up before the 4.0 is gone. Loving it so far.


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Spacers were ordered and it should finish off the suspension and wheel change 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)

She got a little wet ....


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Überholprestige.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

It rides surprisingly well on the brick streets in our neighborhood.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

x(why)z said:


> It rides surprisingly well on the brick streets in our neighborhood.


Such a cool car, love that color too!


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

My German cars in their natural habitat


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

welderdood said:


> Such a cool car, love that color too!


Thanks. I'm obviously a big fan.

The size disparity between my adventure van and my car is kind of funny.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

Got some new wheels for the M2C

Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

That looks awesome!

To all you M2 owners: hold onto those cars! It was up in the air whether these would be instant classics all depending on how good the next generation was. Well, seems like everyone dislikes the new look and the fact that it's bigger and heavier pretty much seals the deal that the last gen M2 will be one of the great BMWs, especially the CS model.


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

KrisA said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> To all you M2 owners: hold onto those cars! It was up in the air whether these would be instant classics all depending on how good the next generation was. Well, seems like everyone dislikes the new look and the fact that it's bigger and heavier pretty much seals the deal that the last gen M2 will be one of the great BMWs, especially the CS model.


Thanks! 

Who knows if they'll be instant classics or not, but I must say, they're a HOOT to drive...and look pretty darn good too.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

took a trip today


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> Got some new wheels for the M2C



Advans?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Advans?


BC forged RT50s?

Whatever they are, they look great.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Taken at a local cars and covfefe by averyspacehall on IG
Purple is poppin in the sun.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

westopher said:


> Taken at a local cars and covfefe by averyspacehall on IG
> Purple is poppin in the sun.
> View attachment 109657


Oh mylanta


----------



## GGM3 (Oct 29, 2009)

Saturday morning grocery run.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Advans?





Phillie Phanatic said:


> BC forged RT50s?
> 
> Whatever they are, they look great.


Thank you!

yes BC Forged so I could get it custom made


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

Dandbest said:


> took a trip today


love It!


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Got dirty today.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Camping at Laguna Seca for the Pre Reunion is my favorite weekend of the year.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

Adams Motorsports Park by JMG, on Flickr


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

#NotBroken










Assumed the position after doing some data logging for a Stage 1 tune. Needed a cool down after the spirited drive


----------



## LoudTIGER (Aug 12, 2002)

westopher said:


> Taken at a local cars and covfefe by averyspacehall on IG
> Purple is poppin in the sun.


Amazing photo of your technoviolet. One of my favorite E36s!


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Spent the better part of the day yesterday with my son working on the paint on his BRZ. It was in rough shape, the car is over 3 years old and I don't think the paint was ever properly cared for. Lots of swirl marks, scratches and lots of dings the worst of which we paid to have popped out. It was nice working on soft Japanese paint rather than rock hard German paint. 10 passes of Meguire's Ultimate Compound and all the swirls and scratches were gone. Finished up with Meguire's Ultimate Polish and a single coat of Turtle Wax Ceramic Hybrid spray coating and the car looks better than when the first owner took delivery.




























Had some drivers seat time in the car as well yesterday. It's a fun car, light and lively with quick reflexes. Much easier to drive than my Cayman as the clutch is much lighter. I love the shifter in this car, best one I've ever used, super precise and great feel. I'm actually surprised how much grip the Primacy tires have, only at higher speeds does the back end really want to come out. I'd like to try it with some summer performance tires but I feel like the Primacy's balance out the modest power well. Has a similar issue as my Cayman as without any low end torque 2nd gear corners can be a bit meh as when you punch it you have to wait a second or two for much to happen. Also feels quite a bit quicker in the passenger seat than the drivers.

Still think this is a great car that all enthusiasts should have a go in.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

ragingduck said:


> Adams Motorsports Park by JMG, on Flickr


How are the car events there? I used to ride supermoto there 1-2 times a week but haven’t been since I sold my bike a few months ago. Never been to any of the time attack events or whatever it is they call it.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Bought this little gem 6 years ago. 6 speed manual + V8 motor + rear wheel drive = tons of FUN!
It's not lowered either. That's the factory sport suspension.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Rinsed mine off the other day.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cabin Pics said:


> Rinsed mine off the other day.
> 
> View attachment 111591


man thats one ghetto car wash


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> man thats one ghetto car wash


Totally, but the heated water makes up for it.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

bubuski said:


> *#AlmostBroken*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FTFY  

Cool looking car. Always had a thing for these in JCW trim.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

Sake Bomb said:


> How are the car events there? I used to ride supermoto there 1-2 times a week but haven’t been since I sold my bike a few months ago. Never been to any of the time attack events or whatever it is they call it.


You should check it out. Really fun and friendly people. The course is tighter than a road course, but lets you build a bit more speed than an autocross. It's a bit of a hybrid between a road course and an autocross.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Needs a touch of low.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

20210609 - Laguna Seca - 5467-Edit_100 by JMG, on Flickr


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ragingduck said:


> 20210609 - Laguna Seca - 5467-Edit_100 by JMG, on Flickr


Hot.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Is 245-40-18 thicc enough for the "meaty tires" thread? Looks pretty meaty to me.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

Atl-Atl said:


> Is 245-40-18 thicc enough for the "meaty tires" thread? Looks pretty meaty to me.
> View attachment 112323


That tire size came stock on my car. Nice looking toyota hatchback 👍


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

I like it. Is this 245 on a 8 wide wheel? Thats what I have on my Cadiz (5 posts up)



Atl-Atl said:


> Is 245-40-18 thicc enough for the "meaty tires" thread? Looks pretty meaty to me.
> View attachment 112323


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

goran.gli said:


> I like it. Is this 245 on a 8 wide wheel? Thats what I have on my Cadiz (5 posts up)


18x8.5" wheel


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Atl-Atl said:


> Is 245-40-18 thicc enough for the "meaty tires" thread? Looks pretty meaty to me.
> View attachment 112323


Those look way meatier than I would expect. My Cayman has 235/40R18's on the front and they don't look anywhere near that size. My calculator says your sidewalls should be 4mm wider... looks more like 10 to me. 

Looks great! Any rubbing?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

KrisA said:


> Those look way meatier than I would expect. My Cayman has 235/40R18's on the front and they don't look anywhere near that size. My calculator says your sidewalls should be 4mm wider... looks more like 10 to me.
> 
> Looks great! Any rubbing?


Ya I didnt expect this hahaha. Tires are conti extreme contact DWS since this is my "winter" setup. They are only a hair wider than the conti sport contact 235-40s on the stock 19s. VWR springs, stock DCC dampers, no rubbing yet but Ive only driven it about 20 miles so far. Didnt even have to do a fender screw mod. The springs are new and not settled so that might change but Im happy it doesnt rub right out of the gate.

Heres a couple more that show the meatiness better.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

From what I've gathered, DWS are just a little less wide than the other popular options in the same size. If you do decide to get something else down the road, be careful if it's really effin' close right now. 👍


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

syntrix said:


> From what I've gathered, DWS are just a little less wide than the other popular options in the same size. If you do decide to get something else down the road, be careful if it's really effin' close right now. 👍


Interesting, thanks for the tip, that actually makes me happy ha. I love the way it sits so thats good I guess. I probably should have gone with a narrower tire for winter but I wanted it to fill out the wheel wells and I wanted some more meat because the roads I travel regularly are pretty rough. A little height from the taller tire while also filling the wheel well is what I was going for.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

I guess I’m a MKIV kid at heart











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RafaGti (Jul 25, 2006)

Here's my 2019 Giulia QuattroCheese. Picked it up in June and only had 485 miles. Needless to say, I love it.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

I love this website, and your Alfa.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

RafaGti said:


> Here's my 2019 Giulia QuattroCheese. Picked it up in June and only had 485 miles. Needless to say, I love it.
> View attachment 112584
> 
> View attachment 112585
> ...


That's a weird name for a nice car.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)




----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

you got some weird fetish with cats dude


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

He puts the ***** on a pedestal


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

I'm on the fence with these tow hook things. Makes the sensors go off, may try it again with the LP...


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


Nice rims!


----------



## aTOMic (Mar 12, 1999)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## smstiles (Sep 8, 2000)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

yessss bring the Audisssssss

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

Smooremin said:


> yessss bring the Audisssssss
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


Looks like it’s in a brochure! You respond with “Yes. The brochure to my rad life!”

Great photo dude!


Most recent of my bucket(s)


----------



## smstiles (Sep 8, 2000)

Smooremin said:


> yessss bring the Audisssssss
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


Jeezus, I need a better photo…










Wait, no, I need a better car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

smstiles said:


> Jeezus, I need a better photo…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know a guy, for both!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

i'll contribute my poor man's audi...if you squint hard you can just make out 'audion' on the back


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> i'll contribute my poor man's audi...if you squint hard you can just make out 'audion' on the back
> 
> View attachment 112887


How do you like it so far? Would you recommend?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

Audiiiiiiiissssss, and 1 fake Audi, awesome. I like the Arteon, they look really good in motion.

Seems like this used to be a vw enthusiast website, then everyone moved to audi's and p-cars after they tried a miata.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

syntrix said:


> Audiiiiiiiissssss, and 1 fake Audi, awesome. I like the Arteon, they look really good in motion.
> 
> Seems like this used to be a vw enthusiast website, then everyone moved to audi's and p-cars after they tried a miata.


Fine here is another VW 

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

ARE YOU HAPPY NOW


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Buickboy92 said:


> How do you like it so far? Would you recommend?


I like it a lot. I think a lot of people expect this to be some rip roaring big body Golf R but it was never intended to be. It's a really nice, comfortable GT car that soaks up bumps but drives surprisingly small and has great steering and handling that is quite good given the long wheelbase. It's a car that is screwed together really well and turns a LOT of heads going down the road.

That said, it's not exactly slow either at 0-60 in 6 seconds, especially considering the weight it's moving - it's plenty quick for a DD.

I see people saying this should be a $30k MSRP car with discounts below that. Lmao, yeah ok...not happening...this is a proper European VW inside and out and it shows.


----------



## aTOMic (Mar 12, 1999)

puma1552 said:


> i'll contribute my poor man's audi...if you squint hard you can just make out 'audion' on the back
> 
> View attachment 112887





puma1552 said:


> I like it a lot. I think a lot of people expect this to be some rip roaring big body Golf R but it was never intended to be. It's a really nice, comfortable GT car that soaks up bumps but drives surprisingly small and has great steering and handling that is quite good given the long wheelbase. It's a car that is screwed together really well and turns a LOT of heads going down the road.
> 
> That said, it's not exactly slow either at 0-60 in 6 seconds, especially considering the weight it's moving - it's plenty quick for a DD.
> 
> I see people saying this should be a $30k MSRP car with discounts below that. Lmao, yeah ok...not happening...this is a proper European VW inside and out and it shows.


Love the Arteon, just from a casual observer viewpoint. Rare enough you're not seeing yourself at every other stoplight, and muy fresh design, I think the design will hold up well. Love that color, too!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

Smooremin said:


> Fine here is another VW
> 
> ...
> 
> ARE YOU HAPPY NOW


no


----------



## smstiles (Sep 8, 2000)

Smooremin said:


> I know a guy, for both!


Tempted, but I am still in the honeymoon phase with the b8.5 sq5. The 3.0t / zf8 combo is seriously good and I finally got the suspension sorted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

puma1552 said:


> i'll contribute my poor man's audi...if you squint hard you can just make out 'audion' on the back
> 
> View attachment 112887


Wow, that is really nice looking.  

🍺


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

smstiles said:


> The 3.0t / zf8 combo is seriously good and I finally got the suspension sorted.


Don’t have to tell me. I LOVED my c7.5 A6


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

syntrix said:


> I'm on the fence with these tow hook things. Makes the sensors go off, may try it again with the LP...
> 
> View attachment 112835


This one seems to be popular.









Store - SLY BRACKETS


2021 2020 2019 2018 2017 2016 2015 2014 2013 2012 2011 2010 NO DRILL NO HOLES LICENSE PLATE HOLDER MOUNT BRACKET RELOCATOR FOR AUDI A3 S3 RS A4 S4 A5 S5 A6 S6 A7 S7 RS A8 S8 Q3 Q5 SQ5 Q7 TT TTS R8ACURA ILX TLX RLX RDX MDX NSX TLALFA ROMERO GUILIA STELVIOBENTLEY CONTINENTAL GT; GTC SPEEDBMW X1 X3...




www.slybrackets.com


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Smooremin said:


> yessss bring the Audisssssss


I'M TRYING!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hostile said:


> This one seems to be popular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one of these, along with the plate leveler, which IMO should be included at no cost considering how damn expensive the bracket is. They also get you for another $13 to ship which is absurd, so this was like $110 out the door, wtf.

Shows up, everything jammed into one box, can't even tell what's what. Bunch of generic hardware you may or may not need since it's universal and can be mounted two different ways. Literally probably 50-60 pieces in the box. Four, yes four separate instruction packets jammed in the box. Doesn't say if you should start with the plate leveler once you figure out which pieces are for that. Note that the instruction photos for assembling the plate leveler parts are literally backwards from photos of actual installed plate levelers on their own site. Figure out yourself which way makes the most sense or is most appropriate for your installation I guess.

At some point some packet says to then go to page 3 of the "main instruction packet" and after scratching your head for a while you figure out that the "main instruction packet" is the one that clearly says for horizontal slat installation, which in my case I figured was garbage since mine would be a vertical slat installation.

Eventually I figured it out but this thing has too many pieces, piss poor instructions, and is way overpriced and they nickel and dime you IMO. I'm not sure about the spring loaded installation either - the springs don't have much tension and they're only going to get weaker over time, winter salt, etc. In my case I thankfully have zero plans to ever actually install it, I only bought it to stick in my trunk so if I get pulled over for no front plate I can pretend I took it off to wash the car and just forgot to put it back on. But if I actually had to put it on I'd probably have to fucck around partially assembling/disassembling it a couple more times to actually get it installed right for my application.

2 out of 5 stars, it'll work if needed but kind of a crappy experience all around. Or maybe I just hate spending money on overpriced generic application sh!t like this.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

I have the stock front plate holder, it's on now. Not sure that would help, as the LP would be in almost the same place. Pic is with a factory fill plate in and the oem lp holder removed.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


When I first bought my set of peelers, I very much wasn't sure I was going to like them. But they were a fantastic deal, so I couldn't pass them up. Now that they're on the car, I LOVE the way they look.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

That's the way I am, got a smokin' deal on some rare-ish peelers with winter tires. Kinda want to swap rubber, but I can wait. Peelers are just a good and classic look imho.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> I like it a lot. I think a lot of people expect this to be some rip roaring big body Golf R but it was never intended to be. It's a really nice, comfortable GT car that soaks up bumps but drives surprisingly small and has great steering and handling that is quite good given the long wheelbase. It's a car that is screwed together really well and turns a LOT of heads going down the road.
> 
> That said, it's not exactly slow either at 0-60 in 6 seconds, especially considering the weight it's moving - it's plenty quick for a DD.
> 
> I see people saying this should be a $30k MSRP car with discounts below that. Lmao, yeah ok...not happening...this is a proper European VW inside and out and it shows.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

I guess I should post a pic of my other ride in here. 2018 Taco, Go Fast Camper, Kings, 35's and WAY too much money in other stuff.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

2nd natural habitat... golf course.


----------



## Jorge Dmz (Aug 20, 2021)

First my baby a 2002 Audi TT Quattro with k&nfilter H&R springs and bilstein shocks plus 19” mw wheels wrapped in continental rubber only Sunday’s on summer and stores winters. And heres my daily driver a 2015 Passat limited with rear lip spoiler, side skirts, painted calipers, gti Wheels, borla exhaust, k&n drop filter and lowered with H&M’s springs 1” for a more sport ride.


----------



## Mazda 3s (Nov 12, 2003)

Joined the EV crowd. 2021 Model 3 SR+ replaced my B9 Audi A4. Thing hauls ass!! Loving everything about it, and the kids especially love the driving game and whoopee cushion 😂


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Atl-Atl said:


> I guess I should post a pic of my other ride in here. 2018 Taco, Go Fast Camper, Kings, 35's and WAY too much money in other stuff.
> 
> View attachment 113016
> 
> ...


I miss your trip reports. Just sayin'.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

Mazda 3s said:


> Joined the EV crowd. 2021 Model 3 SR+ replaced my B9 Audi A4. Thing hauls ass!! Loving everything about it, and the kids especially love the driving game and whoopee cushion 😂
> 
> View attachment 113356
> 
> ...


That's a weird looking Mazda. I think your blinker light is broken   

Congrats!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I miss your trip reports. Just sayin'.


Dang, now you got me all up in the feels. I could def make some trip reports again since Ive been camping like 2 weekends a month all year ha. I should probably have a build thread for the Tacoma on here because its gotten pretty ridiculous lately and its only going to get worse/better.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Atl-Atl said:


> I should probably have a build thread for the Tacoma on here because its gotten pretty ridiculous lately and its only going to get worse/better.


Please?


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Home Depot run? Check.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> Home Depot run? Check.
> 
> View attachment 113452


Sweet looking Jag.

When is Mom receiving her gift?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Sweet looking Jag.
> 
> When is Mom receiving her gift?


Probably around end of September.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

potato pic but it was clean.

Untitled by iamnotemonster, on Flickrrrrr


----------



## jai5 (Apr 30, 2006)

Picked this up back in April. Put some Cruze RS 18" wheels on last week.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Tapatalk has not done my photo quality any favors.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Stopped at Talladega since I was driving by on Friday.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Camry proved to be a great family truckster for our week up in Maine


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

💖💖💖


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Had a factory-ordered 2019 RS3 from 2019-2020 that I regrettably sold. RS3 v.2 was acquired!


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

I love my NA sixes. 

Went on a 1500 road trip to beautiful western Michigan in the Z4 last week. The N52 in the 3.0si is a gem. 









Short weekend trip in the R32. R32 with cams and tune feels quicker than the Z4.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

The controversial 2019 GLI Autobahn. Finally clean again after a couple weeks of rain


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Looks great. How has the Pure Gray been from a maintenance/showing swirls etc. standpoint, is it as bad as black?


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^Looks great. How has the Pure Gray been from a maintenance/showing swirls etc. standpoint, is it as bad as black?


Thank you! It's probably not as bad as black, but in the sun up-close, you can definitely see the swirl marks. It needs a good detail/paint correction one of these days. Granted, I only have 6,000 miles since Jan'20, so it doesn't see a lot of the daily grind on the paint.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

A desperate attempt to fit in.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

kiznarsh said:


> Handsome and well-proportioned, if ya ask me.


Totally agree. Couldn't have said it better myself.



Stevo12 said:


> Can't wait to get to that level of reliability again. My wife suggested we take the E36 to Maine when we go up in October for a wedding. To date, I have not made it more than an hour from my house without breaking down
> 
> (I did take plenty of long trips and had a daily 100-mile commute in my old '97 M3, which donated its drivetrain to the current '98)


You just used reliable as a term to refer to a B5 S4, but the internet told me that those terms can't go together.

Hopefully you can get the M3 sorted and back to being reliable. Getting a long term project back up to snuff is definitely satisfying. Plus late 90's and early 00's cars just get a lot of things right(size, visibility, drivetrains, etc.), it's one of the reasons I haven't tried to find a new car to daily.


A friend needed some work done on his car so of course I had to get a picture of the two.



















Only your average 1 owner, bone stock, non sunroof, sport package S4 with 70k on the clock, meanwhile mine just broke 171k.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> Only your average 1 owner, bone stock, non sunroof, sport package S4 with 70k on the clock, meanwhile mine just broke 171k.


That S4 looks AMAZING. Oh, and yours looks good too, Corey 

Clean B5’s warm my heart


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Beautiful M3, and the Touring is quite a stunner also!

My '05 530iM M-sport:


----------



## TopDoggGLI (May 6, 2021)




----------



## TopDoggGLI (May 6, 2021)




----------



## MkIIfreak (May 22, 2007)

My FR-S at 86 day


















edit: fixed the attachment.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Reached a milestone mileage yesterday:
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## aTOMic (Mar 12, 1999)

I fail to see why nissans and BM(Wankers) are germane to the VWVortex. Maybe you children will enlighten me.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Prepare to have your mind blown after 22 years of membership.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

aTOMic said:


> I fail to see why nissans and BM(Wankers) are germane to the VWVortex. Maybe you children will enlighten me.


Since you don’t seem exceptionally sharp I made you a picture presentation to help answer that.


----------



## aTOMic (Mar 12, 1999)

I may not be "exceptionally sharp", but mommy says I'm SPECIAL.

And I haz the partithipation meddles to show it!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

aTOMic said:


> I fail to see why nissans and BM(Wankers) are germane to the VWVortex. Maybe you children will enlighten me.


Troll much? You answered your own question and didn't even know it! Twice even.


westopher said:


> Since you don’t seem exceptionally sharp I made you a picture presentation to help answer that.
> View attachment 115993


You left out something. Let me help you up the crubs, but I have to stop at the fents.









*the volkswagen enthusiast website*

If you didn't know, volkswagen == VW 👍


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

syntrix said:


> You left out something. Let me help you up the crubs, but I have to stop at the fents.
> View attachment 116196
> 
> 
> ...


It’s almost as this is a subsection of a vw site that is “The lounge for all things automotive”


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

westopher said:


> It’s almost as this is a subsection of a vw site that is “The lounge for all things automotive”


It's not called "The CAT Lounge" for any amount of fishes.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

syntrix said:


> It's not called "The CAT Lounge" for any amount of fishes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 116260


You know what you don't do enough of? Post an Audi with cat stickers.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

RAVatar said:


> You know what you don't do enough of? Post an Audi with cat stickers.


I was going to put a new sticker on, now I kinda don't want to.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

Ohhhh, official audi cargo box and lowerings 👍


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Smooremin said:


> View attachment 116373


This looks really nice. Does the box make any noise at highway speeds?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> This looks really nice. Does the box make any noise at highway speeds?


Yes, it is quite (nearly very) noisy. With enough of the stereo it sorta fades out, but it is quite annoying. 

It was super helpful on this trip tho and was very happy to have it. I hate to over pack the hatch, and with box allowed us not to have to do that. 


Annnnddd there were no issues with high speed passes on two lane roads, some times passing multiple cars (and going through multiple gears) at a time.


----------



## Zunflower (Jun 5, 2013)

Smooremin said:


> Yes, it is quite (nearly very) noisy. With enough of the stereo it sorta fades out, but it is quite annoying.
> 
> It was super helpful on this trip tho and was very happy to have it. I hate to over pack the hatch, and with box allowed us not to have to do that.
> 
> ...


 I'd hope not.

One of these days I have to get bars to get the Thule box on the 6...


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

iamnotemo said:


> potato pic but it was clean.
> 
> Untitled by iamnotemonster, on Flickrrrrr


The Corolla hatch is a nice looking car. Makes me really look forward to seeing the GR version.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

Here comes another non VW, lol. Went to Lake George over the long weekend.


----------



## Mk4_TDI_Fuzzy (Sep 7, 2021)

The bone stock tdi mk4 with <155k on the clock. Big hopes and dreams for this unit


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Smooremin said:


> Yes, it is quite (nearly very) noisy. With enough of the stereo it sorta fades out, but it is quite annoying.
> 
> It was super helpful on this trip tho and was very happy to have it. I hate to over pack the hatch, and with box allowed us not to have to do that.
> 
> ...


The box needs a Sven & Ole's bumper sticker. (They're giving them out with every pizza now)


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> The box needs a Sven & Ole's bumper sticker. (They're giving them out with every pizza now)


Haha, I would have done it, but the line was SO long that we decided to hit the Whole Foods Coop and just cook some steaks instead.

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

(you can see the line on the left across the street)

I am a bit upset I didnt hit more fire roads to get the car super dirty like I did in my old A6 but what can you do. I was also concerned about losing a tire. I cant imagine I can very easily find a 285/30-22 North of the Cities 😂


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Smooremin said:


> Haha, I would have done it, but the line was SO long that we decided to hit the Whole Foods Coop and just cook some steaks instead.
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> (you can see the line on the left across the street


Yup. We went on a Sunday afternoon a few weeks ago an hour and ten minutes before they closed and we were the second to last order they took. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Independence pass, CO. 

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Paint correction + refinished the wheels so they are like new.


----------



## GGM3 (Oct 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Wimbledon said:


> Paint correction + refinished the wheels so they are like new.
> 
> View attachment 117405


Oh hey I know that spot…


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

syntrix said:


> It's not called "The CAT Lounge" for any amount of fishes.


oh, we can turn this into the catlounge


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

rich! said:


> oh, we can turn this into the catlounge
> 
> View attachment 117416
> 
> ...


Ohhh, black and white cats!


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

aTOMic said:


> I fail to see why nissans and BM(Wankers) are germane to the VWVortex. Maybe you children will enlighten me.


Because this is the *CAR* Lounge section and we have more than just VWs in our garage?


Last weekend:
51432964144_75813c4176_o-Edit_100 by JMG, on Flickr


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

14 year old car shot with a 50 year old lens.










Next up is getting the seats refurbished - the local auto upholstery specialist did a minor tear down and as suspected the foam has almost entirely disintegrated and will have to be replaced. And of course after six months the emissions system warning has reared its ugly head - this time it will need to go away on its own as my Foxwell OBDII reader has decided it doesn't want to talk to the car any more - may be a blown fuse somewhere but the reader does boot up when connected. Any ideas would be appreciated.

Drivers seat in the 'before' state... The leather is fortunately still as soft and buttery as when it left the factory 










The ugly underside -










Possible culprits are either heat (it lived the early part of its life in Texas), or use of the wrong leather cleaner that ended up soaking through and eating up the foam.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

51431457992_c8e173dd97_o-Edit_100 by JMG, on Flickr


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

ragingduck said:


> Because this is the *CAR* Lounge section and we have more than just VWs in our garage?
> 
> 
> Last weekend:
> 51432964144_75813c4176_o-Edit_100 by JMG, on Flickr


Not sure if you noticed, he got himself bant at some point that day.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

The F80 just looks better and better by the day after seeing the monstrosity they sell now...


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

dviking mk2 said:


> Not sure if you noticed, he got himself bant at some point that day.


LOL his account is older than mine!


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Oh hi.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

Hostile said:


> Oh hi.


Looks nice.  

Changed the oil in the car that I can't seem to figure out how to get rid of:


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Finished some work on the R32 and washed it. 
Polishangel Cosmic V2 is still beading fantastic











Washed my wife’s car











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Got the fleet and the garage cleaned up. Doesn’t happen much.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

TooFitToQuit said:


> in ONE picture please
> 
> View attachment 113020


Corolla with a wings west body kit?


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

spotted another Giulia today


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Those cars are super hot.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Had a good friend who's a detailer add a coating to the interior so we will see how it holds up with the white leather (ish) . Then he washed it because he's a good dude.
first by iamnotemonster, on Flickr


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Need to polish, has light scratches and swirls.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

exactly one month after i got the car home, my new wheels showed up! i have no idea how people deal with 19s/20s on the MQB. 

BC Forged RZ815; directional.

18x9.5 et 40f / 45r
265/35 PS4S


----------



## dancap (Dec 25, 2020)

Just picked this up yesterday, loving it so far.


----------



## laird426 (Mar 16, 2021)

Forgot about this thread. 21 Tacoma TRD OR


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

cseaman said:


> exactly one month after i got the car home, my new wheels showed up! i have no idea how people deal with 19s/20s on the MQB.
> 
> BC Forged RZ815; directional.
> 
> ...


My god! Silver wheels are so good!


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

New to me wheels and tires. 235/35/19 on 19" X 8.5" BBS CH-R.

Edit: the picture is a bit deceiving, the tires are larger in person and are not really rubberbands.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's such a perfect wheel for that car.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> That's such a perfect wheel for that car.


They do look pretty awesome.


----------



## laird426 (Mar 16, 2021)

^ Love the wheels


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

The current stable.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Just Another Sweater said:


> New to me wheels and tires. 235/35/19 on 19" X 8.5" BBS CH-R
> 
> View attachment 119680


Looks real good. Seriously considering getting some 18" CH-Rs or RCs to use as my summer wheels on my 20th.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> The current stable.
> 
> View attachment 119717


Yes! Another Evora owner!!!

Mine sitting outside my office yesterday morning:
Untitled by sicklyscott, on Flickr


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

sicklyscott said:


> Yes! Another Evora owner!!!
> 
> Mine sitting outside my office yesterday morning:
> Untitled by sicklyscott, on Flickr


Nice S1. My friend also picked up an Evora, his is a S1


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

Sunday drive.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

dan of montana said:


> Sunday drive.


Do you ever get tired of the scenery? After visiting Montana I wanted to move there


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

beefjerky said:


> Do you ever get tired of the scenery? After visiting Montana I wanted to move there


Nope


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

All these Evora's are popping up once I get rid of mine. Got kicked out of the cool kids club.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> All these Evora's are popping up once I get rid of mine. Got kicked out of the cool kids club.


Maybe it wasnt the cool kids club because you were in it.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> All these Evora's are popping up once I get rid of mine. Got kicked out of the cool kids club.


Which Evora did you have?


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> Which Evora did you have?


2018 400 Manual.

DSC_0732 by hushypushy, on Flickr


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> 2018 400 Manual.
> 
> DSC_0732 by hushypushy, on Flickr


Nice. I have never seen a brown one before. I'm not thrilled owning a grey one, I would prefer orange, yellow, purple or green.

These 400s, and the subsequent GT, are seriously underrated cars. The last great analog sports car, I plan on keeping mine forever.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah I would have preferred a loud color on it, but my old Lotus dealership cut me a deal on a 400 they had in stock to make room for some GT’s. For the price it would have been criminal to complain.

Lotus really nailed it, and their PR team did a great job of getting the right people behind the wheel of the GT’s. They’re fantastic drivers cars.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> 2018 400 Manual.
> 
> DSC_0732 by hushypushy, on Flickr


christ.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

More BMW(anker) content on a VW site! What am I even doing here?!


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Well this Vw owner likes it.. Nice sky in that pic.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Slapped a Magnaflow cat-back on the 91 BRG. She sounds proper now.








[/url]







[/url]







[/url]







[/url]


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Took the old car out for some leaf peepin and mtb rides

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## fsdks (Jan 7, 2001)




----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

Monday cruise 

Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Another day, another rip in the mountains to ramp bikes with the E30. Fall is peaking in the high country right now. The aspens are at full color and the weather shifts moment to moment. Blue bird skies to driving through clouds. Colorado is the best.

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr



Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

New project car. Under 1k miles and lived in a private collection. Yes I plan to replace all rubber.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Christ. People buy these? My father had an obsession for these when I was younger.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> View attachment 122363
> 
> 
> New project car. Under 1k miles and lived in a private collection. Yes I plan to replace all rubber.





Stangy said:


> Christ. People buy these? My father had an obsession for these when I was younger.


I drove one of these while I was a valet in my younger days. They had just come out and I had never seen one on the road before. I'm not sure if it was just my inexperience, but I found it very difficult to drive. I felt like I was wearing a canoe, but I couldn't see the canoe and the spacial relationship around me! I was a unique experience, and I kind of get the appeal. I would love to get behind the wheel of one of these again and get a second impression after nearly 20 years apart!


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Stangy said:


> Christ. People buy these? My father had an obsession for these when I was younger.


You must be a baby. These are plenty popular still, you just never see them.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

ragingduck said:


> I drove one of these while I was a valet in my younger days. They had just come out and I had never seen one on the road before. I'm not sure if it was just my inexperience, but I found it very difficult to drive. I felt like I was wearing a canoe, but I couldn't see the canoe and the spacial relationship around me! I was a unique experience, and I kind of get the appeal. I would love to get behind the wheel of one of these again and get a second impression after nearly 20 years apart!


A canoe is a good analogy. It’s like if a bathtub had a kid with a slice of pizza. Bizarre thing.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Tesla Model 3 Dual Motor, picked it up from the dealership last Tuesday after waiting for 2 months. I know most of you are not too keen on Tesla but I love it, goes like stink too.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

TooFitToQuit said:


> View attachment 122363
> 
> 
> New project car. Under 1k miles and lived in a private collection. Yes I plan to replace all rubber.


Project means a hemi swap right?


----------



## 09jsw (May 15, 2020)

Beater








better beater


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

mellbergVWfan said:


> View attachment 122744


I'm so happy this car ended up with another Vortexer


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Got the stills back from my shoot months ago with the Scirocco:

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

I love this thing. And I love Tim's shooting.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

beefjerky said:


> Project means a hemi swap right?


Initial intent was a 2JZ, but I think I could make it electric….


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Not my pic but same spec. Going to drive it until my Tundra comes in (current eta is like April…), then sell it to my dad. He determined options / spec. 

Corolla’s new wheels arrived today also (RPF1s)


----------



## Lawrider (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Initial intent was a 2JZ, but I think I could make it electric….


You shut your filthy mouth!


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Stangy said:


> You shut your filthy mouth!


😎


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

wings to small


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Smooremin said:


> Got the stills back from my shoot months ago with the Scirocco:
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> ...


The Rocco is looking good. The RAs look very right on it too, good choice.


----------



## 09jsw (May 15, 2020)

Bought another beater today on top of the other two above ^


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Stangy said:


> wings to small


Ok I'll go change it.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

iamnotemo said:


> I'm so happy this car ended up with another Vortexer


Thank you! It's been quite an experience.

I'm overdue to make a thread chronicling my time with it so far.


----------



## knighthawk23 (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

The current trio together


----------



## 09jsw (May 15, 2020)

Those corollas are sexy

Toyotas in general have come a long way. Super reliable but always looked boring as hell. Not anymore. Even the sienna looks sexy now lol


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

09jsw said:


> Those corollas are sexy
> 
> Toyotas in general have come a long way. Super reliable but always looked boring as hell. Not anymore. Even the sienna looks sexy now lol


Modified appliances are the best dailies. Some compromise to ride and such, but will still always fire up and go.


----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

I have a thing for twin turbo V6s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

V hot


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Such a gorgeous way to stress about what the next repair bill will be. I've said it before and I'll say it again, the gulia is exactly how I'd spend my money on a new car.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

09jsw said:


> Bought another beater today on top of the other two above ^
> View attachment 123011


There has been entirely too much S10 talk around here. I've been building one in my head for weeks. Good thing my wife will roll her eyes and say "no" as soon as I toss the idea out there. 😆


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

NFX123JMP said:


> I have a thing for twin turbo V6s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and the color red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciderian (Oct 27, 2010)

I played Forza Horizon in real life this past Sunday. Spent 5 hours driving around Summit County, Colorado and the surrounding area.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

09jsw said:


> Those corollas are sexy
> 
> Toyotas in general have come a long way. Super reliable but always looked boring as hell. Not anymore. Even the sienna looks sexy now lol


Completely agree. I saw a brand new Sienna this afternoon and was like “holy sh*t” that actually looks really good. Almost like what the cool modded vans in Japan look like.

Also the new corollas look great. I was riding with my buddy in his RS3 the other day and we saw a white corolla that was the cool looking trim. He was like damn it looks like a mini version of my car! Ill say though, for $30,000 Ill be rolling a GTI not a sporty corolla.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Amazing how one nut on the exhaust being a half turn loose makes a car sound like a pile of s***. I mean it kind of is, but at least it no longer sounds like it.


----------



## 09jsw (May 15, 2020)

..


----------



## 09jsw (May 15, 2020)

bnkrpt311 said:


> There has been entirely too much S10 talk around here. I've been building one in my head for weeks. Good thing my wife will roll her eyes and say "no" as soon as I toss the idea out there. 😆


Cant wait to get started on it. Its a 5 speed, with a 4.3. My buddy brought it in because the power steering pump/alternator bracket sheared off. Said he was only fixing it to sell it. So hell i bought it as is for 900 👍


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

my R32 and fiances tall Golf (Tiguan):


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

THROWBACK to my first M3, a 2016 base model with cloth seats, the M Performance Exhaust and carbon fiber rear wing and diffuser.

BMW F80 M3 - SGCR VR - v01_100 by JMG, on Flickr

Lunch Break V2 by JMG, on Flickr


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 09jsw (May 15, 2020)

Cr4shT3st said:


>


Awesome ranger. Rare to see one that clean nowadays. I just picked up a 95 s10 the other day. Posted it earlier


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Waxing the car recently...


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

NFX123JMP said:


> I have a thing for twin turbo V6s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didnt know the Guilias was that much bigger than the S4 great size comparison pic


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Didnt know the Guilias was that much bigger than the S4 great size comparison pic


The B5 is a legitimate compact car.


LOVE the red


----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

CaleDeRoo said:


> The B5 is a legitimate compact car.
> 
> 
> LOVE the red


It is funny, I never thought of the B5 S4 as small, but in comparison to my wife’s B6 and the Giulia it does feel compact. While the Giulia is fast and handles like a dream, the size and feel of the B5 seems perfect. Cars keep getting more bloated with each new model. The current Jetta is bigger than then 91 Passat I owned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Recent rain, muddy trail, 2000ft drop offs. Let's try it anyway...










The last time I ran this trail was in a rented JK, and while I have a pretty good idea where the corners are on the WK2, being able to actually see them would have been a bonus on some of the more slippery hairpins. I ran this one top to bottom, and even though its rated 'easy' it would have been tough trying it bottom to top with the new washouts etc.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

SLVRon said:


> Recent rain, muddy trail, 2000ft drop offs. Let's try it anyway...


It's nice to see one of these actually offroad instead of tailgating me on I-95


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Bought some bars, borrowed the red hat from my other car, and went exploring the Smokies a few weekends ago. 

Such glamping, many wows.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

TooFitToQuit said:


> View attachment 123327
> 
> The current trio together


love that!


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Picked up a new car Friday.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Picked up a 2022 outlander sel touring s-awc last month. Been very happy with it so far.


Just saw the interior made the wards top 10 list too:








Ward's Top 10 Interiors Has Everything From Mitsubishi To Bentley


Ward's Auto just released its 2021 10 Best Interiors list. This year's tally is heavy on crossovers. There are just two traditional cars.




www.motor1.com


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Picked up a 2022 outlander sel touring s-awc last month. Been very happy with it so far.
> 
> 
> Just saw the interior made the wards top 10 list too:
> ...


Not the usual choice around these parts. Why did you go with the Outlander. The front has a bit a range rover vibe to it. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

6cylVWguy said:


> Not the usual choice around these parts. Why did you go with the Outlander. The front has a bit a range rover vibe to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I wanted a three row crossover, and I wanted something different.

When I first went to look at it I was shocked at how premium it felt. The interior is fantastic, and it has a ton of features I wasn’t expecting. My favorite one being the headlight washers.

It also handles incredibly well with the s-awc system. I love driving windy roads with it.

It wasn’t easy to get in this trim. They are selling before hitting the lots. I had to go to a dealer up north to get one, and buy it while in transit.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

“New” truck.


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

RAVatar said:


> Bought some bars, borrowed the red hat from my other car, and went exploring the Smokies a few weekends ago.
> 
> Such glamping, many wows.


What is that line hanging from your car to the pole?


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

FoarMan said:


> What is that line hanging from your car to the pole?


Tracking line for my two dogs. I don't have a clear picture of them attached to it. 

Two leads hang down and attach to their harnesses so they can run about without wandering off.


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

RAVatar said:


> Tracking line for my two dogs. I don't have a clear picture of them attached to it.
> 
> Two leads hang down and attach to their harnesses so they can run about without wandering off.


Nice, that's a simple solution. I've got a bunch of those metal dog fences, and they are a chore to carry around and set up. Might give that a go next time. Thanks


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

TooFitToQuit said:


> View attachment 127737
> 
> 
> “New” truck.


Wow! More pics please.


----------



## dancap (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Quick stop in Smoky Mountains NP on the way home last weekend.















\


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

patrikman said:


> View attachment 127833


I saw another Baja on the freeway yesterday. Didn’t snap a photo because I was driving but man, what a rad car! Did you see that 82 Brat on BaT?


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Turning into a bit of a Dubber (this is a VW site after all, isn't it?)


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Jasonloaf said:


> I saw another Baja on the freeway yesterday. Didn’t snap a photo because I was driving but man, what a rad car! Did you see that 82 Brat on BaT?


The Brat market is crazy right now, especially with the popularity of the Bucky Lasek build. Being featured in My Name is Earl and Napoleon Dynamite didn’t hurt either.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Smooremin said:


> Wow! More pics please.





https://www.rbpautomotive.com/details/used-1997-ford-f-250/79462886



Its new mudflaps arrived today. Other stuff coming. (This plate is for another thread and another car)


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

Picked up something new....:-D

Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Last 2 weekends have been froading and camping
Got into some mud and rocks in Gore VA 10/14-10/17









Hit some dirt roads and got highcentered on a tall berm last weekend in Green Ridge MD, I guess I need more tires and lift


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)




----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Retired the Mustang from DD status and picked up this 2017 Yaris with 46K on it from the original owner.......$9K.......to take up that duty.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Last piece of my puzzle. Delivers Friday/Saturday.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Found some fall color in New Mexico last weekend.
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

ice4life said:


> Picked up a 2022 outlander sel touring s-awc last month. Been very happy with it so far.
> 
> 
> Just saw the interior made the wards top 10 list too:
> ...


Good luck with the new ride. Mind sharing miles and trade value on the Arteon? Did you trade or go Carvana, etc.?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

puma1552 said:


> Good luck with the new ride. Mind sharing miles and trade value on the Arteon? Did you trade or go Carvana, etc.?


Thanks! I’m really enjoying it so far.

*Arteon*
5 months
3,600 miles
$39,000 trade

I paid around $41,000 right before the chip shortage, as the car had so much money on the hood the second it arrived. 

I walked away from it in the end given the high used market values. The timing was right.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

All 3 in one picture


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

During a covered bridge tour!


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Happy Halloween and last day of Miata season.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

pontiac said:


> Happy Halloween and last day of Miata season.


Miata season just began down here and Im really missing mine


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
Last photo in my ownership. It was a great truck.

A6 isnt going anywhere


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

before heading out on a fall color run this weekend...










And the view from the lead MINI (you can almost see my windshield right behind the lead car here):


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

visiting wifey at work


















i dun taught her well to park in an end space and biased to the wall side without curbing the wheels


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Figured I’d share as the engine is finally in running order  (@79rab on Insta or a build thread on vwvortex if you want to watch)










Bent the rules and went with two pics


----------



## BMPR324me (Feb 11, 2005)

01 said:


> Figured I’d share as the engine is finally in running order  (@79rab on Insta or a build thread on vwvortex if you want to watch)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s gorgeous! I think you should post more pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Hippo is in.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Sold the mk6 GTI and picked up this hooptie 😎


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

I dont think Ive posted in this thread in a really long time, maybe ever. This is what Im currently bombing around in. Im rarely satisfied but these are a weird combination of vehicles that I love to drive. Totaling 9.3 liters and 3 turbos.


----------



## roastpuff (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

Featuring my good friend Manuel.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

My car is a predator. FiST, hunkered down, lurking for prey:


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Considering selling her in this market but she is too much of a joy to drive and basically perfect at this point. You can see more on IG @driven_not_hidden if you’re so inclined. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Time for winter storage. Sorry about the towel. I


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Wasn't planning on having it out in the snow, but here we are.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Beautiful day for a top down drive...


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Another shot, but with both of my obsessions.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Hot damn! Are those 16 or 17" speedlines?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

westopher said:


> Hot damn! Are those 16 or 17" speedlines?


17 speedlines


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

01 said:


> Another shot, but with both of my obsessions.


Lord have mercy on my soul


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> Lord have mercy on my soul


Which one is doing it for you? I always find it interesting to see who likes what more. 

Corrado






Rabbit


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I like both more.🤪


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Yup, eastern pa. It's a '97 GLX VR6, I've had it for about eleven years now. The interior is clean all original except for the beetle headrests and momo steering wheel. The exterior has shaved bodywork all around. Always garage kept and no rust. I'm going to shave the engine bay coming up (all the little things that goes along with that) and some new wheels.


Looks identical to mine before I sold it about 10-12 years ago. I had Pontus sideskirts and ProjektZwo rear bumper. I cant find it and swore this was it. Momo steering wheel, premier gauges, polished intake with carbon fiber accents??? even the rear LP euro tray is semigloss black. Ughhh i miss it!!! If this is it, Sell it back to me!


----------



## Nasty Nikki (Nov 7, 2021)

Here’s mine! That’s right, I was so happy to be back in a VW I refused to get out for the pic.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

Went to the hardware store for a new bolt for the infamously plagued Sparco seats in my Evora 400 and found this 4C on my return to my car.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

01 said:


> Which one is doing it for you? I always find it interesting to see who likes what more.
> 
> Corrado
> 
> ...





westopher said:


> I like both more.🤪


Exactly this 👆🏼


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

01 said:


> Which one is doing it for you? I always find it interesting to see who likes what more.


Rabbit with the wheels from the first pic.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

CLK 550 for German V8 burbles


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

we temporarily have 4 cars I guess.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Went looking for fall colors, and found white frost instead.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

patrikman said:


> we temporarily have 4 cars I guess.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> Welcome to the club!


Ill miss the brown one I think, other than the engine it’s a pretty nice car. It’s a shame I couldn’t come to a decent agreement on a new one.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Saw this today. Derek Tam Scott (aka hyphen) was creeping on my car while it was at the body shop getting the bumpers resprayed.


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

A little goofin' around on Sunday with the Golf R (new boot goofin', some might say)


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

That’s an unedited photo, ceramic coating is no joke… the shine is unreal.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

thatofinthedistance said:


>


Perfection


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Got the beast home finally (been at work)


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

C&C with my neighbor.


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

ice4life said:


> Perfection


Thank you!!


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

First snow of the season.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

silverxt said:


> First snow of the season.


Grumble.

Not at your car but at the flurries. We'll also be getting some frozen stuff by morning.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

My GLX Mk3 that was sold and now my 2021 RST


----------



## M and Ms (Jul 11, 2019)

Coming from BMW M cars this is my first VAG product and I've been SUPER impressed. New to me 2018 RS3 in Catalunya Red.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

That's a super good looking RS3. What wheels are those? Perfect stance.


----------



## M and Ms (Jul 11, 2019)

Son said:


> That's a super good looking RS3. What wheels are those? Perfect stance.


Thanks! They're Neuspeed RSe102s.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

Went for a little top down cruise 

Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

The gang right now. 3 of them are going away soon. 2 new cars. 🤙🏼


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

TooFitToQuit said:


> View attachment 134246
> 
> 
> The gang right now. 3 of them are going away soon. 2 new cars. 🤙🏼


You're getting rid of the hatch?! Unless you're consolidating both trucks into one (don't see you getting rid of the Mustang or Prowler).


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Raguvian said:


> You're getting rid of the hatch?! Unless you're consolidating both trucks into one (don't see you getting rid of the Mustang or Prowler).


Keeping: Corolla, Mustang

Selling/Sold: F250, Ranger, Prowler

Buying: Tacoma Access Cab or Tundra Regular Cab, perhaps another (more-worn) Prowler to tear apart. Kinda focusing on the Mustang. When it’s done next year I’ll be ready for the next in-depth project.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Second by iamnotemonster, on Flickr

Its supposed to be nice tomorrow before a giant front comes in, so I need to get it this clean again


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

iamnotemo said:


> Second by iamnotemonster, on Flickr
> 
> Its supposed to be nice tomorrow before a giant front comes in, so I need to get it this clean again


I love my Corolla. Is yours also a manual?


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> I love my Corolla. Is yours also a manual?


yes sir, it was the only way I'd have one. I wanted the Moonstone interior too, but it keeps my OCD busy
third by iamnotemonster, on Flickr


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

iamnotemo said:


> yes sir, it was the only way I'd have one. I wanted the Moonstone interior too, but it keeps my OCD busy
> third by iamnotemonster, on Flickr


All black here. Stoked to get the fidanza shifter on soon too!


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> All black here. Stoked to get the fidanza shifter on soon too!


The new 86/BRZ will use the same diameter lockout ring so I'll be stoked to get a different shift knob. I had a Beatrush knob in my FRS that I loved and hopefully there will be one for the new car. I'm currently running the GR Yaris Cusco knob


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

iamnotemo said:


> The new 86/BRZ will use the same diameter lockout ring so I'll be stoked to get a different shift knob. I had a Beatrush knob in my FRS that I loved and hopefully there will be one for the new car. I'm currently running the GR Yaris Cusco knob


That’s a very recent release. I ordered a raceseng knob and it totally didn’t work with the lockout. I’ll get a cusco unless someone makes a weighted knob that works.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> That’s a very recent release. I ordered a raceseng knob and it totally didn’t work with the lockout. I’ll get a cusco unless someone makes a weighted knob that works.


The Cusco is super light duracon. However the Corolla is the same thread pitch as the Fiesta ST and same lockout diameter so anything weighted for that will fit


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

iamnotemo said:


> The Cusco is super light duracon. However the Corolla is the same thread pitch as the Fiesta ST and same lockout diameter so anything weighted for that will fit


Nothing personal but any reference to this on a forum somewhere?


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Yes, post #11 and second page:








Possible shift knob replacement?


After lots of searching I found these guys, SHIFTKNOBS.eu Anybody ever buy one of their products? They look similar to the stock gear knob, and they have a few cool logo options. It shows it will fit the 2019 Corolla 6 spd, are Euro Corollas the same? The size is M12x1.25 I was also looking at...




www.toyotanation.com





And I personally also have this Cobb Delrin knob, but I rotate between this and Cusco. Bought it from RallySport








COBB Tuning Shift Knob White/Black


The White and Black Delrin Shift Knob adds a nice touch to the interior of the Ford Focus ST, and Ford Fiesta ST.




www.rallysportdirect.com


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Winter tires went on earlier this week...


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

The fleet:

'63 Bug
'19 Lifted Atlas 
'91 Trans Am

Fun ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Those 3rd gens are hard cars to love. Had one for 22 years until finally letting it go earlier this year.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

Love the Bug and T/A.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

i can post THIS car ITT as of today


----------



## Brandontrek1 (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Ordered a new daily. Same spec. ETA 60-90 days


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Flashback Friday....the year was 2006 in the Bridger Mountain Range of Montana. In an ill fated attempt to reach the "saddle" of the range I found myself on mud covered with snow. 










Sadly the BFG's were not nearly up to the task at hand and the Bronco began to slide to my right with treads coated in the mud and snow. What you can't see down to my right in this photo is what I estimated at about 300' of embankment into a drainage. 

After a few feeble attempts to back out of it sliding further towards the drop off I decided to call it quits if not for me than for my dog who happened to be an unwitting copilot. We did a walk of shame back down the "road" and found my buddies who had wisely decided not to go further. 

The next day my buddy Rob (with the come along) and his lifted Suburban and one of his friends with a Cherokee were able to help me get the Bronco out of the mountains. I am in the driver's seat in this photo and I am basically ****ting myself. 

I successfully summited the saddle a month later on new tires. That Bronco was a beast.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Had a rough day driving next to salt water.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

Photo credit to Vad


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Finally acquired some torque. Hanging out with its summer only siblings for a couple days until i get it plated. Definitely a different driving experience..other 2 make peak torque higher than the TDIs redline.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

pontiac said:


> Finally acquired some torque. Hanging out with its summer only siblings for a couple days until i get it plated. Definitely a different driving experience..other 2 make peak torque higher than the TDIs redline.


Which one is new? Mk4?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Jasonloaf said:


> Photo credit to Vad


Shiny! 😎


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Which one is new? Mk4?


Correct. Went to check it out this morning without real intent to purchase. High mileage but feels surprisingly fresh.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

pontiac said:


> Correct. Went to check it out this morning without real intent to purchase. High mileage but feels surprisingly fresh.


Proper maintenance. 🤙🏼


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> View attachment 134818
> 
> Had a rough day driving next to salt water.


You better have that thing detailed immediately before it turns into a pile of rust in your mom's garage.


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

UncleJB said:


> Flashback Friday....the year was 2006 in the Bridger Mountain Range of Montana. In an ill fated attempt to reach the "saddle" of the range I found myself on mud covered with snow.
> 
> I successfully summited the saddle a month later on new tires. That Bronco was a beast.


I have thought about this, but have never known anyone to even try driving up in a car. The road for the first 90% of the "hike" isn't bad, but that last stretch up to the saddle is a pretty serious climb. Good on you for surviving, and also for successfully making the climb.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

dan of montana said:


> I have thought about this, but have never known anyone to even try driving up in a car. The road for the first 90% of the "hike" isn't bad, but that last stretch up to the saddle is a pretty serious climb. Good on you for surviving, and also for successfully making the climb.


I forgot you were out there. My buddy and I set up lawn chairs and had a beer when we made it. A couple of guys on dirt bikes came by and chatted wondering just how we managed to get up there.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Snug as three bugs in a rug.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

subgraphic said:


> '19 Lifted Atlas



Holy wow! Your Atlas looks great! What are the wheel/tire specs?


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Paying $4 a gallon for 93… bastards.


----------



## Barrett56 (Apr 26, 2018)

Brandontrek1 said:


> View attachment 134406


What a beautiful car! I worked at a BMW dealership in high school when these were just on the market. Probably my favorite BMW to drive of that era.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Paying $4 a gallon for 93… bastards.


Yeah. I drove 1,750 miles over the weekend in this strange thing. $3.79/gal of premium at a lower-than-normal 24-25 mpg (winter fuel?) was a bit of a bummer.


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

Took a little trip to the Hill Country for a wedding and some family R&R this weekend and the V60 was the perfect car for the gravel roads.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Got the Mk4 all fixed up (mostly) and ready for the road. I say mostly, because it still needs exhaust work and probably still has the EVAP leak that it threw a code for earlier (no CEL yet) but that'll be taken care of in the coming weeks. Doesn't look bad for a $1,000 banger.



















A reminder of what it looked like when I dragged it home:


----------



## wonderboy! (Jul 13, 2006)

My 2002 gs430


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazda 3s (Nov 12, 2003)

Got a good deal on a set of 19" OEM Sport wheels/original tires with 1,000 miles on them with TPMS included, so I ditched the 18" Aeros. Also gave HAL 9000 a wash


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

My Cobalt SS is the second car that I ever bought (04/20/2006) and the first that I actually wanted to buy. This is the car that started me down the road of actually working on cars and really understanding them.

Precision HP5557e @ 25 psi with E85. Should be in the 400-500 whp range. I've touched, R&R'd, and/or modified almost everything on this car.










Picked up my MK2 GTI in May of 2010 with a 12v VR6 already swapped in. Love this car, even though it's a dump. It's my dedicated track car now (although still street legal) and I'm working on a 1.8t swap on it right now. Hoping to get it back on the track in 2022.










The first car poster that I ever owned is now also in my garage. Picked this up earlier this year and absolutely love it.










And then my Audi TT. I "accidentally" won it on a Copart auction in August. I'm loving working on it and "restoring" it. A fun project.










I have the project threads for all my cars except the Viper linked in my Signature. 😊 Give them a follow!


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Just a B5 in its natural habitat.










One of my wifes recent purchase. Didn't think I'd like it as much as I do.

18 Overland


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

new life goal since ownership: have a life where the top never ever goes up except as needed so it doesn't break


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

homerdash said:


> new life goal since ownership: have a life where the top never ever goes up except as needed so it doesn't break


Love the set up. Looked at Boxter S’ and Caymans for a while before getting lucky and finding my 996. How many miles on the T3?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I still have dirty thoughts about last gen Touaregs.

God, just sell the damn new one here. If you can make a case for the Arteon, you can make the case for a slightly less poorly selling SUV, VW...


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Love the set up. Looked at Boxter S’ and Caymans for a while before getting lucky and finding my 996. How many miles on the T3?


lol the TDI isn't mine, just happened to be next to the very best spot on that parking level (it's the very first one and if you back in, you can avoid 100% of speed bumps without egregiously semi-blind driving in the oncoming "lane")

current roster is 09 Boxster con Manuel, '21 Golf 1.4T con Manuel, and '22 Passat Limited


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

puma1552 said:


> I still have dirty thoughts about last gen Touaregs.
> 
> God, just sell the damn new one here. If you can make a case for the Arteon, you can make the case for a slightly less poorly selling SUV, VW...


I love my T3, bought it 4yrs ago with 24k miles and now she has 43k. The Q8 is essentially the T4 and keep in mind the sticker price on my TDI Lux when new was almost $64k and a Hybrid for the same year was in the $70k range. Just imagine in today’s rate… we’re in the Cayenne, Range Rover Sport and Q8 arena. It just doesn’t make sense for us here BUT What I’d really want is the T4 4.0TT V8.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> What I’d really want is the T4 4.0TT V8.


That's called a Cayanne Turbo, which we do get here. I do wish we got the T4 in perhaps a twin turbo V6 guise or even hybrid drivertrain. I sat in a T4 several yrs ago and it was fantastic. I probably would have ended up with on instead of the Grand Cherokee we bought. The GC is a pretty nice vehicle, so I don't feel too bad. 



Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

6cylVWguy said:


> That's called a Cayanne Turbo, which we do get here. I do wish we got the T4 in perhaps a twin turbo V6 guise or even hybrid drivertrain. I sat in a T4 several yrs ago and it was fantastic. I probably would have ended up with on instead of the Grand Cherokee we bought. The GC is a pretty nice vehicle, so I don't feel too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Nah the one I’m talking about is the TDI 4.0 twin(415hp/664tq), We’re never getting EU diesels again so that dream is dead. My buddy has a Track Hawk and his previous vehicle was the Eco Diesel which are both fantastic.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Problem is that in 2017 I could buy a loaded Exec Touareg for sticker of $63ish with real world non-Covid transaction prices of probably like $56k. Maybe now it would sticker for $66k and transact for $59-$60k. But Cayenne, Q8, etc.? Not even close, feature for feature. $65k only gets me a _base Macan_ with _most_ of the features I want, forget a Cayenne.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

puma1552 said:


> Problem is I could buy a loaded Exec Touareg for sticker of $63ish with real world non-Covid transaction prices of probably like $56k. Cayenne, Q8, etc.? Not even close, feature for feature. $65k gets me a _base Macan_ with the features I want, forget a Cayenne.


You’re right and that’s true. I was referring to new to new, like T4 to Q8 prices which would probably be closer. Oh and bro, I’ve never really looked at Cayenne prices ever until this thread… brand new Cayenne Turbos are listed at $180k. H-O-L-Y crap. I will say the Hybrid Touareg was the halo Touareg while the Exec was #2 on that list.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Night time interior shot on the way home from dinner last night.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Winters on the wagon today








Guest appearance


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

westopher said:


> Winters on the wagon today
> View attachment 138507


I couldn't drive that wagon during winter. It looks to nice for winter use,


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Just Another Sweater said:


> I couldn't drive that wagon during winter. It looks to nice for winter use,


Haha thanks! It’s not that great in person though. It’s got it’s scuffs, has like 270k KMs now, and is the new baby, dog and road trip duty car. I give it **** sometimes but it’s been a tank considering I got it for like 3k, and other than the coilovers it’s only cost me another 2.5k in 5 years of ownership.
Winters here are mellow too. I was under the car today and it’s still looking great under there.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

westopher said:


> Haha thanks! It’s not that great in person though. It’s got it’s scuffs, has like 270k KMs now, and is the new baby, dog and road trip duty car. I give it **** sometimes but it’s been a tank considering I got it for like 3k, and other than the coilovers it’s only cost me another 2.5k in 5 years of ownership.
> Winters here are mellow too. I was under the car today and it’s still looking great under there.


Well I saw the Canadian flag near your user name and instantly thought of more harsh areas. Vancouver weather is much less salty.

Anyway, cool wagon.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Back on stock wheels and new Continental DWS06+ for light snow.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

It looks a little rattier now after hitting a deer, saving it from the crusher, and bringing it back to life but it's mine and I love it!!!


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

This thread needs less clean cars sitting in parkin lots.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

SOAR said:


> This thread needs less clean cars sitting in parkin lots.


Agreed


----------



## laird426 (Mar 16, 2021)

Went on a nice morning hike and decided to take time for a photo


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

I made my truck into an SUV.


----------



## Mazda 3s (Nov 12, 2003)

I’ve now become a rolling TCL meme with my new plate 😂


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

SOAR said:


> This thread needs less clean cars sitting in parkin lots.


How's this???

Passat before deer...









Passat after deer...










Passat after teardown...










Passat after new core support and some used parts...










Passat now, after about $1200 worth of shiz...










Everything but the core support I did myself and it feels real good knowing I did most of it.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

E30 getting festive.

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

Might be sold this week. Hopefully….


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Jasonloaf said:


> Might be sold this week. Hopefully….


Have you found a replacement?


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

SOAR said:


> This thread needs less clean cars sitting in parkin lots.


Well how's this? I took my minivan down a gravel road this weekend.
Untitled by Christian Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

doing mountain things.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Raguvian said:


> I made my truck into an SUV.
> 
> View attachment 139933


I can't stop picturing this with billet 17's, air ride, and a crazy paintjob.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

found another one in the wild. License plate said BTCOIN but apparently with the crypto price drop there wasn't budget for car washes


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

The level of dbag you'd have to be to put bitcoin on your license plate is bmw level


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I can't stop picturing this with billet 17's, air ride, and a crazy paintjob.


I've been looking into respraying the entire truck but taking the glass out scares me. I think I could do it for around $1500 otherwise with very questionable results.

I do have new wheels to put on it, but they're 16s (off of a Crown Vic).


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Was filling up yesterday when this '69 Boss pulled in next to me. California is the land of classic cars.


----------



## M and Ms (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Loving that M in white/red.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

E92 still looks great. Certainly better than the current monstrosity.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Quick walk around of the Olds before I put her away for the winter.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

What a beautiful car.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Everytime this thread pops up I just feel like a real poor. Love seeing all these cars


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Ah Juniper Monkeys you delightful human. Thank you for capturing me in my own habitat.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Did my first half mile event at NoFlyZone this weekend. Managed a couple 171mph runs and had a blast! This car continues to impress me.


----------



## PAStreetScene (Dec 15, 2014)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Sake Bomb said:


> Did my first half mile event at NoFlyZone this weekend. Managed a couple 171mph runs and had a blast! This car continues to impress me.


171mph in the Supra? What's done to it?

There was a blue and white 860 whp Gen5 Viper there that I know only managed a 169.1 mph run. Viper 5th and 6th gears kind of suck, so I know that slowed him down on the top end. I know he was hoping to crack into the 170's though.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

not my car, but my rental b*tch basket.

it's the 1.6 NA FWD Indian-sourced Seltos with 30km on the odometer. It's not bad at all, but very much of an ultra-budget minded transportation.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

USMCFieldMP said:


> 171mph in the Supra? What's done to it?
> 
> There was a blue and white 860 whp Gen5 Viper there that I know only managed a 169.1 mph run. Viper 5th and 6th gears kind of suck, so I know that slowed him down on the top end. I know he was hoping to crack into the 170's though.


Yeah I saw that. That seemed a little low. I was actually surprised I broke 170. It was my first time running it down the half so I had high hopes but most mkv Supra guys were telling me I’d need high 700hp to get there. 

It’s actually a pretty basic build. Just a few bolt ons. Pure800 turbo, port injection, downpipe, and e85. I had to send the trans to pure drivetrain solutions to upgrade the clutch packs because the trans was slipping. But it has the stock intake manifold, stock cooling, stock catback, stock intake. I had a titanium single exit catback that flowed much better than stock, but it was so damn droney there was absolutely no way I would make it from San Diego to AZ without my eardrums blowing out. I think it has a few more mph in it as is, but I won’t run it again without some cooling mods and axles. My IAT’s were through the roof. 

I was having to slowly launch in second and hit 4th gear by 40mph just to manage the wheel spin. With axles I can run my drag radials and launch it hard, but they’re unobtanium right now. I think with a heat exchanger and axles the car will do 174-175. Getting to the 180mph+ mark would likely require a built motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Sake Bomb said:


> Did my first half mile event at NoFlyZone this weekend. Managed a couple 171mph runs and had a blast! This car continues to impress me.


Damn, impressive. I did a half mile event in my e92 m3, which was stock and only managed 135 mph. You gotta have some power. Was it from a stop or a roll?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

6cylVWguy said:


> Damn, impressive. I did a half mile event in my e92 m3, which was stock and only managed 135 mph. You gotta have some power. Was it from a stop or a roll?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thanks, it was from a dig. I haven’t had the car on a dyno but I’d guess it’s in the 730-750whp range. It made significantly more power on the pure850 turbo I had on it prior to the pure800, but unfortunately we had issues with that turbo when it came to tuning. I’m willing to bet in the same conditions with the 850 the car would’ve hit 175.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

New truck project. 5.7 / 4WD. Going to either do a flatbed conversion or make it a short bed TRD Pro.

F250 and Prowler are on consignment.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

Sake Bomb said:


> Yeah I saw that. That seemed a little low. I was actually surprised I broke 170. It was my first time running it down the half so I had high hopes but most mkv Supra guys were telling me I’d need high 700hp to get there.
> 
> It’s actually a pretty basic build. Just a few bolt ons. Pure800 turbo, port injection, downpipe, and e85. I had to send the trans to pure drivetrain solutions to upgrade the clutch packs because the trans was slipping. But it has the stock intake manifold, stock cooling, stock catback, stock intake. I had a titanium single exit catback that flowed much better than stock, but it was so damn droney there was absolutely no way I would make it from San Diego to AZ without my eardrums blowing out. I think it has a few more mph in it as is, but I won’t run it again without some cooling mods and axles. My IAT’s were through the roof.
> 
> ...


Nice. I did a half mile event in my ATS 2.0T in 2019. 
I got 179.5








km/h


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

first "snow" of the season. I still absolutely love this car!


----------



## lowlight (Nov 8, 2005)

Sake Bomb said:


> Yeah I saw that. That seemed a little low. I was actually surprised I broke 170. It was my first time running it down the half so I had high hopes but most mkv Supra guys were telling me I’d need high 700hp to get there.
> 
> It’s actually a pretty basic build. Just a few bolt ons. Pure800 turbo, port injection, downpipe, and e85. I had to send the trans to pure drivetrain solutions to upgrade the clutch packs because the trans was slipping. But it has the stock intake manifold, stock cooling, stock catback, stock intake. I had a titanium single exit catback that flowed much better than stock, but it was so damn droney there was absolutely no way I would make it from San Diego to AZ without my eardrums blowing out. I think it has a few more mph in it as is, but I won’t run it again without some cooling mods and axles. My IAT’s were through the roof.
> 
> ...


Dude, B58 engine is incredible! What was the ballpark cost of upgrading the transmission? Who did/does your tuning? What software? Thought about going hybrid turbo myself on my RS3 but realized most at that point build the motor and I didn't want to increase my budget by five figures...

Lately I've been wanting my wife to consider an X3/X5 M40i just to get the B58. Not that I think we'd go crazy with mods, probably just a tune, maybe an E85 sensor since that is available locally to us at Kwik Trip gas stations.

Heard what I'm pretty sure was a stock X3 M40i cold start the other day & we couldn't believe how aggressive it sounded! IMO, dare I saw X3 & X5 are BMW's best products right now...though I am looking forward to a M3C w/AWD vs next gen M2 down the road myself...


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Trying to get better with light painting. Wanted to turn the lights off but I'd need to turn the car off because DRLs, and there's a 50% chance it wouldn't start back up


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

lowlight said:


> Dude, B58 engine is incredible! What was the ballpark cost of upgrading the transmission? Who did/does your tuning? What software? Thought about going hybrid turbo myself on my RS3 but realized most at that point build the motor and I didn't want to increase my budget by five figures...
> 
> Lately I've been wanting my wife to consider an X3/X5 M40i just to get the B58. Not that I think we'd go crazy with mods, probably just a tune, maybe an E85 sensor since that is available locally to us at Kwik Trip gas stations.
> 
> Heard what I'm pretty sure was a stock X3 M40i cold start the other day & we couldn't believe how aggressive it sounded! IMO, dare I saw X3 & X5 are BMW's best products right now...though I am looking forward to a M3C w/AWD vs next gen M2 down the road myself...


Haha my neighbor actually has a X4 with a b58 and every time I hear it start up I think it’s my car being stolen. 

The transmission ended up costing right about $8k when all was said and done. That was with having it pulled from the car, sent to Pure Drivetrain Solutions, shipping it back, and reinstalling. Definitely a worthwhile upgrade.

It’s tuned on Ecutec by Counterspace Garage.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Gas station lights just hit different


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

beefjerky said:


> Trying to get better with light painting. Wanted to turn the lights off but I'd need to turn the car off because DRLs, and there's a 50% chance it wouldn't start back up
> View attachment 143058


Still came out pretty cool. 👍

Painting in complete darkness always looks best but hard to find within a city.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

dirtyish car looking so fresh at mall of america in front of a pile of dirty snow


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a couple toys. Hard to pick just one, they all serve a purpose and do so pretty well


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

mid-holiday ski getaway


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Was able to get the salt off today. Before it possibly snows tomorrow....


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

I mostly drive this '95 silverado with 265K on her and I'm convinced she'll never die









or this '21 yukon for family hauling duties









but occasionally I'll drive this, trying my best to keep her under 100k miles









then if it's summertime I will quite often drive this...'68 plymouth fury with a hopped up 360 under the hood 
















and if I really feel like pushing my luck I'll take this out for a spin 









it's been a while now but I used to drive this quite a bit (until the R came along)









also acquired my dad's d2 s8 after he recently passed away









and I hope to add this one into the rotation if I ever finish the engine replacement









future projects collecting dust in one of my barns...


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Your multi-car discount must mean a monthly credit on your insurance premium.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

greenraVR6 said:


> I mostly drive this '95 silverado with 265K on her and I'm convinced she'll never die
> 
> or this '21 yukon for family hauling duties
> 
> ...


What's the deal with the second white GTI in the barn?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

greenraVR6 said:


> but occasionally I'll drive this, trying my best to keep her under 100k miles


same. when I bought mine 10 years just after college, with 72k miles, I never thought I'd see them going for MSRP or higher like they are now. mine rolled 90k in 2021, so it's not ever going to be worth $60k like some examples have brought via auction, but it's nice to know I could sell it for more than I paid for it, after 10 years!


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Drive it! Put all the miles on it. It's a fun car to experience, so experience it while you can.

I put more miles on my Viper in six months than the previous two owners had put on it in 5 years of ownership.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> dirtyish car looking so fresh at mall of america in front of a pile of dirty snow
> 
> View attachment 145920


Man, if a fully loaded Arteon was actually a reasonable price, it definitely would've been on the list. That looks great.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Drive it! Put all the miles on it. It's a fun car to experience, so experience it while you can.
> 
> I put more miles on my Viper in six months than the previous two owners had put on it in 5 years of ownership.
> 
> View attachment 147946


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

USMCFieldMP said:


> What's the deal with the second white GTI in the barn?


The white gti with the phone dials has an AEB 1.8t but has a broken reverse gear. The other white mk2 is a jetta coupe with a tdi swap but for an unknown reason it no longer runs. I got both cars from the same guy, but a couple years apart.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

greenraVR6 said:


> I mostly drive this '95 silverado with 265K on her and I'm convinced she'll never die
> View attachment 147862
> 
> 
> ...


Some quality rides in that collection, kudos!!!


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Stuck at home with Covid last week so did some cleaning. Wish the e30 was here but it's in storage.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Led a bunch of JKs/TJs/JLs etc. to the top of a mountain today as part of the Winter 4x4 Jamboree (OK, who am I kidding). This trail was rated a 3 for them, and the initial climb was probably a 4/5 for me in the WK2. Lots of line picking, and I had to turn off the parking sensors as the rocks in the earlier part of the climb were making them go nuts.



















I also discovered that Turtlewax Ceramic Spray Coating appears to protect from desert pinstriping  I picked up a lot of it on this run, and it was 95% gone after a quick hose off. It's proven much more stubborn in the past when I wasn't using this coating.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

My friend picked this up yesterday (at msrp!) after losing out on 6 of them. They are impossible to get right now. It’s a hoot to drive. So light weight and that boxer sound 🥵.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

More and better pics of the 86 please!


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

The new kiddo hauler:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

KrisA said:


> More and better pics of the 86 please!




















Busy couple of days. I need to take some more pictures of it- and I will! But boy what a car!

Edit: here are some more


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

New bargain basement dealmobile


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Smooremin said:


> New bargain basement dealmobile
> View attachment 153487


That looks excellent. I mentioned in another thread that I might Cars and Bids my Tahoe in the fall once it's sorted with the intention of buying a new truck. Frontier is high on my list despite me giving Nissan constant ****.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

I really need to lower it. The RPM Technik Ducktail came in… the second set of pics is from the test fit.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Love the OZ wheels too!


----------



## M and Ms (Jul 11, 2019)

ice4life said:


> My partner picked this up yesterday (at msrp!) after losing out on 6 of them. They are impossible to get right now. It’s a hoot to drive. So light weight and that boxer sound 🥵. Looks like we might be switching cars a bit more 😎.
> View attachment 153372


 Track bRED! Nice.

Automatic or 6MT?


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

KrisA said:


> Love the OZ wheels too!


Apparently OZ stopped making the 18x11 +63 in Silver. Also like your Caymen!


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

x(why)z said:


> That looks excellent. I mentioned in another thread that I might Cars and Bids my Tahoe in the fall once it's sorted with the intention of buying a new truck. Frontier is high on my list despite me giving Nissan constant ****.


Aw man, I really like your Tahoe. I actually have been considering the GMT800 for a ski rig but the transmission always scares me.


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

I drove through a field in the truck.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Threw the Danger Noodle up on jack stands to change control arm bushings, ball joints, and U-joints.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M and Ms said:


> Track bRED! Nice.
> 
> Automatic or 6MT?


We were looking for anything but red or white since they aimlessly charge extra for those colors, but we took what we could get.

He wanted automatic so it would have eyesight (adaptive cruise, lane keep, forward emergency braking, auto high beams). 
I tried to convince him to get the stick but the ACC was a must have for him.

I think it’s funny that everything online says Toyota safety sense and then you get in the car settings and it says eyesight settings (Subaru). Even the key is a Subaru key now. Head unit is the Subaru starlink system. Switchgear and warning gongs are all Subaru too. There is very little evidence of Toyota in this thing.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

ice4life said:


> We were looking for anything but red or white since they aimlessly charge extra for those colors, but we took what we could get.
> 
> He wanted automatic so it would have eyesight (adaptive cruise, lane keep, forward emergency braking, auto high beams).
> I tried to convince him to get the stick but the ACC was a must have for him.
> ...


Obviously Subaru > Toyota.  

If we didn't have kids I think it'd be a great 3rd car for my wife and I and I'd get an automatic in that situation.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

that viper looks incredible... but what's it look like with the wheels


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks! The wheels are the ultra-lightweight “Sidewinder II” wheels off of a Gen V. Fronts are 18x10.5 @ 18.7 lbs; rears are 19x13.0 @ 23.1 lbs.



















And a size comparison with some "regular" cars. Always makes me laugh; it seems larger than life in pictures and posters... but it's a tiny little thing.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

greenraVR6 said:


> it's been a while now but I used to drive this quite a bit (until the R came along)
> View attachment 147869


That car should really be driven. Ill volunteer to take it off your hands.





Seriously though, I will buy it 😬


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

I got a new 2022 M4 Competition X-Drive to replace my 2018 M3 CS. I'm lining up mods to take it to the track as soon as it's broken in!


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Officially got the ducktail in and fit. As far as I know, this is the only RPM Technik Evo in the states. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

'06 Accord 6 speed V6. Kind of a unicorn. Put Koni and Eibach's on it.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

Lets go for a ride...


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

ragingduck said:


> Lets go for a ride...


Im more interested in what camera you used. Obviously there’s some post processing but regardless, wow.


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

todras said:


> '06 Accord 6 speed V6. Kind of a unicorn. Put Koni and Eibach's on it.
> View attachment 154249


And a sedan!!!! The want is high.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Traded the CC in on another wagon back in December. Waited a long time to find a low mileage Avant or Allroad with the sport seats. Other than the lack of a manual, I absolutely love this car.


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

'92 Trans Am


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Well that was weird, I was scrolling the Porsche subreddit just now and happened to notice my wife's X3 in the background of someone's post. 👀


----------



## vdubguru (Feb 11, 2003)

My '68 Bug. Been working on it for a few years now... sitting pretty


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

fireside said:


> And a sedan!!!! The want is high.


I had a Mazdaspeed 6 for a few months and the issues with it in the short time made me uneasy. This came up at the same price point and didn't need premium fuel. Same 0-60 time and Honda reliability. Was a no brainer. I've had it over 3 years and haven't had to do much anything other than preventative maintenance to it. 206k on it now.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

vdubguru said:


> View attachment 154565


Whoa! That looks incredible. 😍


----------



## stumeston (Dec 30, 2011)

Only picture I have of all 3 of them 😆 Wife's Fusion and my work van are missing.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

stumeston said:


> Only picture I have of all 3 of them  Wife's Fusion and my work van are missing.


I think I'd like to know more about that ranger..


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

fireside said:


> Im more interested in what camera you used. Obviously there’s some post processing but regardless, wow.


Yes, quite a bit of post processing. I shoot in RAW to get all that color and dynamic info.

Here are the camera and shot specs:


----------



## stumeston (Dec 30, 2011)

pontiac said:


> I think I'd like to know more about that ranger..












That's my chore truck/rarely driven winter vehicle! '98 base model Ranger, 2.5L 4 cylinder, 5 speed manual, zero power options whatsoever, RWD. I love it.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Officially got the ducktail in and fit. As far as I know, this is the only RPM Technik Evo in the states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holyyyyy **** this is so goddamn good.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Someone's back in the rotation after a heater core and thermostat replacement.



















Honestly, it wasn't as painful as I was expecting it to be.

On the test drive, it shredded a rib off the accessory belt. I'm hoping it's because I damaged it when I went to start the car and forgot that I still had my vice grips holding the belt onto the power steering pulley (so I could route it singlehandedly)


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

subgraphic said:


> [bitchin bird]
> 
> '92 Trans Am


Wow. Not normally a fan of modern wheels on old muscle (are we calling a 3rdgen F-body muscle?) cars but that looks _so _good.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Stevo12 said:


> Honestly, it wasn't as painful as I was expecting it to be.


Good job! This is one of my fears.

Did you replace any of the HVAC sealing foam? I've found that at about the 18-20 year mark, it starts abandoning its post and heads for the back seats.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Surf Green said:


> Good job! This is one of my fears.
> 
> Did you replace any of the HVAC sealing foam? I've found that at about the 18-20 year mark, it starts abandoning its post and heads for the back seats.


Are you talking about the blend doors? If so, no I did not

However, I did find out why my radio was overheating on my last trip up to VT after running the heat for a while. Turns out the center manifold (rear of the dash bar) had a big gap when the dash was installed. With the dash installed, I pushed it up toward the dash, exposing the gap, then sealed it with foil tape.

Realistically, this car has to last me only another couple more years - and then it'll either be sent away or become a race car shell, since it's got very little body rust.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Stevo12 said:


> Are you talking about the blend doors? If so, no I did not


I'm not sure where it comes from exactly, just that I get a face full of it whenever I turn on the blower.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Surf Green said:


> I'm not sure where it comes from exactly, just that I get a face full of it whenever I turn on the blower.


Yeah I don't remember if blend doors are a Mk3 or Mk4 problem (could be both) - but that sounds like it's probably blend door foam.

I didn't want to break down the HVAC box any more than I had to. Thankfully I have non-Climatronic, so it was as simple as removing the 4 nuts from the studs at the firewall, and pulling the box away from the firewall enough to get the heater core. I didn't want to try my luck any more than I had to


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Stevo12 said:


> Yeah I don't remember if blend doors are a Mk3 or Mk4 problem (could be both) - but that sounds like it's probably blend door foam.
> 
> I didn't want to break down the HVAC box any more than I had to. Thankfully I have non-Climatronic, so it was as simple as removing the 4 nuts from the studs at the firewall, and pulling the box away from the firewall enough to get the heater core. I didn't want to try my luck any more than I had to


Do you happen to still have the old heater core lying around? Maybe still in the trash can? I want one to compare to a MK2 heater core.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Stevo12 said:


> Mk3 or Mk4 problem (could be both)


Both of them did it. At roughly the same age.
I've got a few more years to test the theory on the Subie.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Do you happen to still have the old heater core lying around? Maybe still in the trash can? I want one to compare to a MK2 heater core.


Yup, still kicking around.

Funny you mention Mk2, since doing this heater core I've been thinking of adding back a heater core/HVAC box to my Mk2 to gain back a defroster. The car never had one in my ownership and I've just let it go, but with an early October track day last year, I was on the brink of having an issue early in the morning with the windows fogging up


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Surf Green said:


> Both of them did it. At roughly the same age.
> I've got a few more years to test the theory on the Subie.


My MK1 TT started blowing it all out this year. Not sure if/when I'll get around to fixing it though. My morning commute is only 4 miles, so I usually leave the HVAC system off.



Stevo12 said:


> Yup, still kicking around.
> 
> Funny you mention Mk2, since doing this heater core I've been thinking of adding back a heater core/HVAC box to my Mk2 to gain back a defroster. The car never had one in my ownership and I've just let it go, but with an early October track day last year, I was on the brink of having an issue early in the morning with the windows fogging up


I have a heater-only HVAC box in my MK2 track car; I was debating trying to find a MK4 heater-only box, but they're apparently super rare. I'm in the process of doing a 1.8T swap right now and I'm actually just wanting to see if I can use a MK4 heater core in a MK2 box, so I can avoid having to mess with changing the heater hoses (MK4's and their stupid slip fittings on coolant hoses).


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

westopher said:


> Holyyyyy **** this is so goddamn good.


Thanks brother! Cup front end and carbon hood are next. Also redoing the suspension. Here’s a better side profile shot.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Paldi said:


> View attachment 154773


1: Dope-ass DeLorean!!!

2: Is that pic taken in Westport?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Senior Member said:


>


sell it


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> sell it


Are you asking me or telling me? It's no either way.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Captured a neat ice arrangement on the F-150 grille this morning


----------



## hoodwinkvr6 (Aug 5, 2001)

gas sipper..


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## rozap__ (11 mo ago)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I'll keep the black Vw theme going.
View attachment 156095
View attachment 156096


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Thanks brother! Cup front end and carbon hood are next. Also redoing the suspension. Here’s a better side profile shot.


What tail lights and wheels are those? Your car is goals for mine.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Did someone say black VW?


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Raguvian said:


> What tail lights and wheels are those? Your car is goals for mine.


Tail lights are Spyder and the wheels are OZ Allerggerita. Mine are GT3 sizes for the rear which appear to be discontinued which leaves you with 18x10(vs 18x11) for the rear.


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Tail lights are Spyder and the wheels are OZ Allerggerita. Mine are GT3 sizes for the rear which appear to be discontinued which leaves you with 18x10(vs 18x11) for the rear.


Thanks! I'm looking at the gold Alleggeritas for my silver 996. I really like your setup, though.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Did a weekend cruise with some friends. Got some sweet pics thanks to a local spotter.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Raguvian said:


> Thanks! I'm looking at the gold Alleggeritas for my silver 996. I really like your setup, though.


Do it. I'd love a set of gold Alleggaritas for my Golf R in 18", hell, throw in a set for the Cayman too!


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Passed a random gal in a silver ILX with silver ultraleggeras earlier. I suspect used car and she has no clue. 😂


----------



## rozap__ (11 mo ago)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

rozap__ said:


> View attachment 156099


Hot. Damn.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

rozap__ said:


> View attachment 156099


In the Top 5 of my fave cars of all time.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Raguvian said:


> Thanks! I'm looking at the gold Alleggeritas for my silver 996. I really like your setup, though.


Lightest wheel you can buy for a 996!


----------



## rozap__ (11 mo ago)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> In the Top 5 of my fave cars of all time.


Same 🙃

I had a poster of a norfolk yellow one on my wall when I was little. I think it's the only poster car (that I had...) that is attainable and actually reasonable to live with.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Some more O.Z love, just bought a set to use as winters. At less than $200 a wheel I couldn't complain.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

OZ for the win. Snowy S4 for honorable mention. Oh yeah. Lotus.. all day baby.


----------



## rozap__ (11 mo ago)

ok last one of my fun cars


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

sandjunkie said:


>


Such an underrated car.


----------



## BluewookieR32 (Dec 7, 2018)

Bought a beater last November because I wanted something cheap, light and a manual transmission. It's a 2001 Dodge Neon R/T. I think the curb weight is like 2,600 lbs? Basically before there was an SRT-4, there was this. It's not pretty to look at lol but it was so cheap and seems to be in good shape.. This one is a survivor with no mods, has undercoating protection and had two owners from the past 20 years. It still has a Temple University parking sticker from who knows when. It does need some bodywork. The driver's side rocker panel has rusted. There are some signs of rust at the rear fenders with one noticeable bondo job and dented driver's side door. At least the R32 can get some break from its daily driving duties. If people are interested maybe I'll open a project log thread.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

It's been 17 years since the last Neon rolled off the assembly line.
There are still an amazing number of them rolling around out there.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Did a weekend cruise with some friends. Got some sweet pics thanks to a local spotter.
> 
> [pic]


is that a byzanz E36 back there?? 🤤


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Old stuff is old.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Old stuff is old.


The year is 2003, and you're doing well for yourself. Your wife was able to get rid of her first car as you passed on your meticulously maintained Mountaineer to her. A few years old, yes, but as fresh as it was in 1997. A proud vehicle no doubt. But what will you drive now? That's right. A new BMW. You adjust the mirror and smile. You've made it.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

Our first camping trip to Joshua Tree!


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Hit 60 degrees Saturday, so we put the top down and hit the road to a local taphouse and met up with a few other MINIacs.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Old stuff is old.
> 
> View attachment 158286


The funny thing is this was basically my garage right after graduating High School. My mom had a 97 Exploder before getting her 04 MDX and my Dad had a 2000 323i.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Sold this:









And bought this:


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Whoops!


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Let's try this again! What to do when a warm day appears in the middle of winter! If you're into cars, it often involves hand washing and driving your car! I only wish I could call the MC20 my own. First time I've seen one in person.























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't think I posted my latest (last year) purchase so figured I would before I post it for sale next week 😀
04 Mystic Blue ZHP with 111k and allllll the service records. My 3rd one since 2015 so in a year or so I will likely kick myself in the butt again. 

Untitled by Vr6 Hooptie, on Flickr


----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

t_white said:


> And bought this:
> View attachment 158402















Were gonna need more pics of this


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

strettyend said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hot. 

As time goes by I like this design more than the 812.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

VRhooptie said:


> Don't think I posted my latest (last year) purchase so figured I would before I post it for sale next week 😀
> 04 Mystic Blue ZHP with 111k and allllll the service records. My 3rd one since 2015 so in a year or so I will likely kick myself in the butt again.
> 
> by Vr6 Hooptie, on Flickr


you have my attention!


----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)

HI SPEED said:


> Hot.
> 
> As time goes by I like this design more than the 812.


Definitely agree!


----------



## Formerly NedRager (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

VRhooptie said:


> Don't think I posted my latest (last year) purchase so figured I would before I post it for sale next week 😀
> 04 Mystic Blue ZHP with 111k and allllll the service records. My 3rd one since 2015 so in a year or so I will likely kick myself in the butt again.
> 
> Untitled by Vr6 Hooptie, on Flickr


Wow, that's a gorgeous example. 👍


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

And we're back! This car was out of commission for 4 months while I worked with some skilled craftsman on how to put in more aggressive seats. I got to the point where my shoulders would be sore for several days after a track day. The stock seats are great for the street but terrible for the track with somewhat sticky tires. I tried a somewhat aggressive Recaro street car seat and was able to keep the stock belts. I couldn't fit in the car with a helmet. Fuuuuu!!!!!!!!

The nice folks at NLS worked with me and my crusty car to get me a setup that will work. I haven't driven this car in any semi-aggressive manner in over a year. I got the car home, unstrapped it and took it for a nice shake down back road run. I completely forgot what a VR sounds like near redline. I think I had more fun bombing down back roads in the corrado than the 997tt. 

Shout NLS for taking the time to do it right! I finally feel ready to get back into track days.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Track corrado. That's quite brave. I'm scarred from cooling and hood latch issues.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Track corrado. That's quite brave. I'm scarred from cooling and hood latch issues.


All of that stuff is overblown in my experience. I've done at least 20 track days with the car and never had issues with either. Oil temps are a bigger problem. And if you take out the AC, that should also help with cooling. Getting corrado-specific and even just 12v VR6 parts can be a problem however. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

RatBustard said:


> you have my attention!


It will be on ZhpMafia probably this week  



Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Wow, that's a gorgeous example. 👍


Thanks! It cleaned up well


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

6cylVWguy said:


> All of that stuff is overblown in my experience. I've done at least 20 track days with the car and never had issues with either. Oil temps are a bigger problem. And if you take out the AC, that should also help with cooling. Getting corrado-specific and even just 12v VR6 parts can be a problem however.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Nice car, I'm looking at putting the Sparco Evo QRT (the 'regular' Evo) seat in my Mk2 VR6.

Are oil temps a problem because you have AC? When I tracked my VR6 last year, I noted that oil temps were solidly in the 110-120*C (230-250*F) range. I didn't think that was too hot, the lifters certainly weren't unhappy and the car ran great all day. It's just a stock 12-valve VR6 with the stock oil cooler and a VR Corrado radiator - so nothing fancy.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Our last time with the box and bars on this little one, as the rack goes to it's new owner tomorrow morning.


----------



## guggles (Nov 21, 2008)

after breaking the no bucket at the wash bay rule


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Stevo12 said:


> Nice car, I'm looking at putting the Sparco Evo QRT (the 'regular' Evo) seat in my Mk2 VR6.
> 
> Are oil temps a problem because you have AC? When I tracked my VR6 last year, I noted that oil temps were solidly in the 110-120*C (230-250*F) range. I didn't think that was too hot, the lifters certainly weren't unhappy and the car ran great all day. It's just a stock 12-valve VR6 with the stock oil cooler and a VR Corrado radiator - so nothing fancy.


So far those seats seem great, but I haven't been on track with them. I'm sure they'll be better than stock. The asterisk with my situation is that I have a non-intercooled supercharger. Before I put in an external oil cooler I was seeing oil temps between 280-290F. The 2-3 times I tracked it since the oil cooler, I've seen 265-275F. Normal street oil temps for me are at 230F, so you seeing 250F probably isn't a big deal as long as you're using good oil. And frankly, my car still hums right along even after seeing 290F on several occasions.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

RAVatar said:


> Our last time with the box and bars on this little one, as the rack goes to it's new owner tomorrow morning.


Its just so fun sized!!


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

6cylVWguy said:


> All of that stuff is overblown in my experience. I've done at least 20 track days with the car and never had issues with either. Oil temps are a bigger problem. And if you take out the AC, that should also help with cooling. Getting corrado-specific and even just 12v VR6 parts can be a problem however.


Agreed.



Stevo12 said:


> Are oil temps a problem because you have AC? When I tracked my VR6 last year, I noted that oil temps were solidly in the 110-120*C (230-250*F) range. I didn't think that was too hot, the lifters certainly weren't unhappy and the car ran great all day. It's just a stock 12-valve VR6 with the stock oil cooler and a VR Corrado radiator - so nothing fancy.


If those were your oil temps while you were on track, then you're fine. They're surprisingly low though, but that happens if you're getting good flow through the radiator.



6cylVWguy said:


> So far those seats seem great, but I haven't been on track with them. I'm sure they'll be better than stock. The asterisk with my situation is that I have a non-intercooled supercharger. Before I put in an external oil cooler I was seeing oil temps between 280-290F. The 2-3 times I tracked it since the oil cooler, I've seen 265-275F. Normal street oil temps for me are at 230F, so you seeing 250F probably isn't a big deal as long as you're using good oil. And frankly, my car still hums right along even after seeing 290F on several occasions.


Again, same. I was hitting 280-290°F oil during my first track day, because my coolant was running 220-230°F. Got back to the paddock, took one look at the car and it was obvious why I had high temps.

Euro Plate front bumpers look cool and all... but they are the exact opposite of cool. 😂 Never had an issue after after removing the front bumper and opening up the bumper support.

Before: 










Afer:


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Again, same. I was hitting 280-290°F oil during my first track day, because my coolant was running 220-230°F. Got back to the paddock, took one look at the car and it was obvious why I had high temps.


I was also seeing similar coolant temps. Wow, there isn't much left of the front of your car! I had the AC pulled out, so hopefully that will buy me a few degrees on track. One the street, it seems to run almost too cool (and I run a standard temp thermostat). I don't think I can hack into or remove body panels on the corrado---I like the general shape of the car too much, lol! 

What does your car weigh and is your 12v stock?


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

USMCFieldMP said:


> If those were your oil temps while you were on track, then you're fine. They're surprisingly low though, but that happens if you're getting good flow through the radiator.
> 
> Again, same. I was hitting 280-290°F oil during my first track day, because my coolant was running 220-230°F. Got back to the paddock, took one look at the car and it was obvious why I had high temps.


IIRC my coolant temps were 190-200*F so I guess that all makes sense. It was a fall New England day, so that helped control temps somewhat. The rad does do a good job at shedding heat, and I have dual electric fans that I believe are on a 195* thermoswitch (can't remember), and they would kick off when idling in the paddock after a stint, so they're working well enough with the rad.

Nothing special otherwise, just a stock big bumper GTI with no mods to the front bumper.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

6cylVWguy said:


> I was also seeing similar coolant temps. Wow, there isn't much left of the front of your car! I had the AC pulled out, so hopefully that will buy me a few degrees on track. One the street, it seems to run almost too cool (and I run a standard temp thermostat). I don't think I can hack into or remove body panels on the corrado---I like the general shape of the car too much, lol!
> 
> What does your car weigh and is your 12v stock?


Indeed. My car has always been a stripped down track car. I took the hood off because the captive nuts on one side got knocked out (I guess) and I couldn't get the hood hinge reattached. Hoping to correct that when I get it back together. Mine also ran a bit too cool on the streets, but I probably should have changed out the thermostat near the end.

My car was essentially completely stripped of all non-essential items and weighed in right around 2100 lbs. I "caved" and decided to try to make it handle better and make more power, so I'm working on a 1.8T swap (it's not exactly going according to plan, lol). Missing my VR big time now, but I'm sure I'll be happy with the swap once I get the car on track again.

Internally stock engine, but I had the Euro 2.9L intake manifold and the eStyles exhaust manifold on the car, running through a Techtonics Tuning 2.5" catback with the rear muffler removed.


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

My lifted Atlas, built for extreme mall-ballin


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

USMCFieldMP said:


> My car was essentially completely stripped of all non-essential items and weighed in right around 2100 lbs. I "caved" and decided to try to make it handle better and make more power, so I'm working on a 1.8T swap (it's not exactly going according to plan, lol). Missing my VR big time now, but I'm sure I'll be happy with the swap once I get the car on track again.


I'm interested to know how you like the 1.8t on the track. I've thought about where I'd go next if the VR blew on the track and a 1.8t is an option that has come to mind. 2100 lbs is pretty light! When I got my car corner balanced before doing another round of light weighting, I was down to like 2750 or so. I probably dropped another 100 lbs, give or take. 



> Internally stock engine, but I had the Euro 2.9L intake manifold and the eStyles exhaust manifold on the car, running through a Techtonics Tuning 2.5" catback with the rear muffler removed.


Your car probably runs about as quick as mine with a s/c!


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Old car, fresh snow.

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

subgraphic said:


> View attachment 159123
> 
> 
> My lifted Atlas, built for extreme mall-ballin


Which rims and tires?


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

6cylVWguy said:


> I'm interested to know how you like the 1.8t on the track. I've thought about where I'd go next if the VR blew on the track and a 1.8t is an option that has come to mind. 2100 lbs is pretty light! When I got my car corner balanced before doing another round of light weighting, I was down to like 2750 or so. I probably dropped another 100 lbs, give or take.
> 
> Your car probably runs about as quick as mine with a s/c!


2100 is light. I'm crossing my fingers to be under 2000 lbs after the swap. Lighter wheels. MK4 calipers. Deleted the brake booster. Lighter engine. Lighter front crossmember. Racing seat.

I know I can do it if I remove the glass and go polycarbonate. I would bet that I could almost get to 1900 by going to polycarbonate. The three rear glass panels are heavy.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)




----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Brother bought an Alltrack so we both have one now. I bought his(previously mine) ZHP.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Having to constantly run up & down the stairs to make sure the shoe molding and hardwood transitions fit can be tiring, but then every time I come down the final flight of stairs, it's like "oh, hey."


----------



## dancap (Dec 25, 2020)

Drove up to the north GA mountains to buy this Jens Risom chair today.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

dancap said:


> Drove up to the north GA mountains to buy this Jens Risom chair today.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

I guess I never posted the new car in here.

Picking up takeout the other night.










Roommates


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

Got it out for a quick rip before a few weeks of winter weather come back.


----------



## laird426 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hostile said:


> Roommates
> View attachment 160151


How in the hell is your garage so clean? Oh and nice cars btw.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Installed a Ti catback on it on Friday, so I figured it deserved a real, genuine wash.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Hostile: At a quick glance I thought that was an S3 liftback. Looks good! Maybe I need to run mine at dynamic height more often to get close.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

laird426 said:


> How in the hell is your garage so clean? Oh and nice cars btw.


The entire back wall is stuff. Only way to fit 2 cars in there.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Hostile said:


> View attachment 160151


OMGDGM - OMG District Green Metallic??? I'd really like to see that color in person. I'm guessing it's one of those colors that doesn't really photograph well but works in person.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

t_white said:


> And bought this:
> View attachment 158402





Atl-Atl said:


> View attachment 158665
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed. In the Mk1 subforum, please. I'm curious about the rational for the swap. Mk1 20vT sounds like a whole lot of fun but you lose some of the sharpness of the Exige. Not a track-dayer?


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Baltimoron said:


> OMGDGM - OMG District Green Metallic??? I'd really like to see that color in person. I'm guessing it's one of those colors that doesn't really photograph well but works in person.


If you're ever down in Prince William County let me know.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Hostile said:


> The entire back wall is stuff. Only way to fit 2 cars in there.


This might make you feel better. One of our possible home projects this year is the garage- some electrical work, some sort of slat wall and some cabinets. Maybe a drink fridge/cooler.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Hostile said:


> This might make you feel better. One of our possible home projects this year is the garage- some electrical work, some sort of slat wall and some cabinets. Maybe a drink fridge/cooler.
> 
> View attachment 161056


I know these feels. We've been in our house for almost a year and I've done nothing to properly organize the garage. It's gotta get done soon.


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

Just got this on Monday. Loving it so far.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

After years of hanging out, dealing with seat issues, and not really getting driven, the corrado is back to getting some love.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## laird426 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hostile said:


> This might make you feel better. One of our possible home projects this year is the garage- some electrical work, some sort of slat wall and some cabinets. Maybe a drink fridge/cooler.
> 
> View attachment 161056


Sounds like a good plan. Took me 5 years in my house to get some cabinets, upgrade the lights and add one of those ceiling storage racks. I do regret not treating the floor.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

My friend is a UPS driver and he told me about a couple who wanted rid of this 92 custom cruiser. So we're going to fix it up together, and share it. Use it as a car to learn how to wrench on together.

Has the 5.7 and is pretty loaded options wise. Was the guy's grandmother's original car which he drove for years after she died. It has been sitting for about a year. Can't tell yet if it has the limited slip but hoping it does.

we didn't get it started today, but we did get a new battery and fresh gas and it was cranking. Gonna have it towed out tomorrow!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow. Dream spec. Any rust?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Smooremin said:


> Wow. Dream spec. Any rust?


Looks minimal. Only one spot on the tailgate and pretty clean underneath. Been a VA car it's whole life.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Freaking awesome! One of the local Indy mechanic shops around here has a burgundy one that the owner drives. My six year old thinks it's so cool. He's 100% correct. 👍


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Uber Wagon said:


> Just got this on Monday. Loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 161900


I ve been waiting for my new A3 for 8 months now and will be a long wait till it finally gets here

Στάλθηκε από το SM-M317F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Got it towed to the mechanic. To be continued.










rear vista roof with optional shades










Adjustable cross bar/spoiler


















Dual opening tailgate- swings out, or falls flat










Opening rear quarter windows


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

My two half-finished Oreos and my Mustang project, which will be focused on when the new garage is finished this month. 🤙🏼


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Got it towed to the mechanic. To be continued.
> View attachment 164209
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, those Vista Cruisers are pretty rare, especially with the 350!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Not pictured, the figure 8's I left in the loft lol.


----------



## JackJoachim (Jun 30, 2012)

Picked up my dream truck 2 weekends ago in Denver. 2022 Tacoma TRD Off Road, 4x4, 6 speed manual, Premium package, Advanced Tech Package, LED headlights/Fogs. 
Road tripped it back to North MS over 2 day. Lovely drive.
Put Enkei RPT1's and Falken Wildpeaks on it last weekend. Did a handful of other little mods as well. Absolutely over the moon with this truck. Dream come true all the way around.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

A couple of mine after it's first full paint correction. My elbows are sore.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Did some spring cleaning this weekend. Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

There was unexpected time for a post winter decontamination today, so I will enjoy the clean before the pollen. And the tire dressing was wiped down, this was just immediate post application.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

2 of 4 vehicles


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

My 1974 Datsun 620 resto-mod.
Just back from the paint shop in October.
KA24DE/5-speed, 4 wheel disks, Recaros, speedhut gauges.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

f.rizzo said:


> My 1974 Datsun 620 resto-mod.
> Just back from the paint shop in October.
> KA24DE/5-speed, 4 wheel disks, Recaros, speedhut gauges.


Wow! Bring it out to Malibu one Sunday soon!


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

I took the new M4 for it's 2nd track day!


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

fresh off of some warm & fuzzy maintenance - scored some new wheels + a sweet DTM tip. 

Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TooFitToQuit said:


> My two half-finished Oreos and my Mustang project, which will be focused on when the new garage is finished this month. 🤙🏼
> 
> View attachment 164243


Link to Tundra build? Both look fantastic.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Current vehicles together in one photo finally. Lots to do on the mk1 still.









This was almost 10 years ago (photo thanks to google maps).


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Buickboy92 said:


> Link to Tundra build? Both look fantastic.


Mostly just what I post on Instagram (under my user name above)


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

t_white said:


> Current vehicles together in one photo finally. Lots to do on the mk1 still.
> View attachment 169956


You aren’t in Arlington are you, the mk1 looks a lot like one I saw driving by on Sunday 
Even my wife thought it was cool. She learned stick on a Rabbit and her friend’s (we were in front of her house) aunt/uncle used to race VWs back in the 70s.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Dirty as hell, but interesting to see it next to a 2017


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

Not exactly a TCL darling, but picked this up yesterday and really enjoying it so far.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

JMURiz said:


> You aren’t in Arlington are you, the mk1 looks a lot like one I saw driving by on Sunday
> Even my wife thought it was cool. She learned stick on a Rabbit and her friend’s (we were in front of her house) aunt/uncle used to race VWs back in the 70s.


I’m in Falls Church. I think I drove it last Sat or Sun for a quick warm up ride and to fill up the tank.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Had to stop and grab this pic.... randomly saw another action package yellow celica.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Ready for topless weather!










Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Two boring, bland cars these are not.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Home Depot run


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

silverxt said:


> Not exactly a TCL darling, but picked this up yesterday and really enjoying it so far.


looks incredible


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

KW HAS, EBC Bluestuff Race Pads, spacers, Lightweight Performance Front Lip, and Millway Motorsports Race Camber Plates installed!


----------



## LoudTIGER (Aug 12, 2002)

@ragingduck that is the best looking M4 i've ever seen. well done!


----------



## jort88 (Oct 30, 2021)

My Mk7 Sport 
IE Intake
IE Turbo Inlet
IE Downpipe
IE Stage 2 Software
PS4 S all around 








Her Rabbit
Stock with PS4 S all around 








My RS3
IE Downpipe
APR Turbo Inlet
APR Intake
E85 Fuel-It 
IE Stage 2 E85 software 
PS4 S all around


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

The nasty weather is back today, but I got this out yesterday to go do a brief inspection on the new, old digs.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Made some major suspension changes so I went for a shakedown run on Broken Arrow in Sedona yesterday.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

silverxt said:


> Not exactly a TCL darling, but picked this up yesterday and really enjoying it so far.


Congrats, I really like these. Possibly the best looking sedan on the market. If I was looking for something to get to work in, enjoy the odd backroad, and take on trips, this would be on the list. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

6cylVWguy said:


> Congrats, I really like these. Possibly the best looking sedan on the market. If I was looking for something to get to work in, enjoy the odd backroad, and take on trips, this would be on the list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Yes, the low, wide stance and looks really make it stand out IMO. I know they also led to some of the compromises like added weight and smallish back seat, but worth it to me.

I had a 21 A-Spec that I traded in for this. That was a great car too. The only major things I thought needed improvement there were engine power and sound. The Type S fixes both of those. It’s a great daily.


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wish I had all three together, but all three are rarely at my house at the same time.

2009 GTI Unitronic Stage II









2022 Atlas CrossSport SE with tech VR6 with 4 motion









1985.5 944 Nearly all original with a few upgrades


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Hopefully the last time washing winter grime with this slow to start Midwest spring.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

redwe-in-wi said:


> Hopefully the last time washing winter grime with this slow to start Midwest spring.
> 
> View attachment 172872


Hopefully by saying that you didn't jinx yourself..


----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

Fresh wash, clay, and wax on both of em.


----------



## Zunflower (Jun 5, 2013)

Fit and adjusted the box today. Hopefully winter is done enough to start hand washing again.


----------



## zr0z (Sep 1, 2013)

Having my own car in a video game is a new experience for me.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Found a new photo location, so why not before the houses start going up? The old girl has been behaving herself since we moved, no warning lights, no (new) noises etc. The irony is that since we moved from CA to a non-emissions county in UT there have been no "Emission system service required" warnings  The current debate is between getting that timing cover leak fixed or putting on a set of KW coilovers to bring the ride quality up-to-date and improve the ride for the pie shop + volcano loop I regularly run. Both would cost about the same.










And I'm not making the "pie + volcano" thing up -


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

zr0z said:


> Having my own car in a video game is a new experience for me.



The bottom shot is a video game?! That's some amazing graphics, what game?

Here's me re-enacting my day at Laguna Seca. The game doesn't have an M3 CS, but it has an M4 that I added upgrades to make it similar to an M3 CS:


----------



## Ilikewaffles (Aug 15, 2018)

Picked up this early Corolla GR! err... Matrix.

07 Matrix XR! to keep the STI garaged more.
This is the perfect little cash car to take to work and run around.

$4k, 85k mile florida car.. perfect condition and 15 years worth of records from the dealer.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

ice4life said:


> My friend is a UPS driver and he told me about a couple who wanted rid of this 92 custom cruiser. So we're going to fix it up together, and share it. Use it as a car to learn how to wrench on together.
> 
> Has the 5.7 and is pretty loaded options wise. Was the guy's grandmother's original car which he drove for years after she died. It has been sitting for about a year. Can't tell yet if it has the limited slip but hoping it does.
> 
> ...


Looks like the car was at some point sold in Birmingham in order to have a Royal Automotive dealer emblem on it.


----------



## zr0z (Sep 1, 2013)

ragingduck said:


> The bottom shot is a video game?! That's some amazing graphics, what game?


Shot in Forza Horizon 5. They don't have a facelifted STI so I took the 2015 and made it my own


----------



## MyFastHasAProblem (11 mo ago)

I just recently got my first VW, and I'm loving it so far. Outside of a distant uncle who had a Bug back in the '60s, this is the first German car anyone in my family has ever owned. It's an '18 Passat GT, 3.6L VR6 with the DCT. 










This is the '06 Mustang that the Passat is replacing. I still have at the moment, although eventually I am going to pass it on to my mother (she has always wanted a Mustang). It has the 4.0L V6.










Lastly, here's my 1979 AMC Pacer that was my first project car. My eyes were bigger than my wallet and I ended up with one that needs some serious rust repair, so while I'm still hoping to get it all cleaned up one day, for right now she's in storage.


----------



## BahnFIRE (Nov 9, 2001)

My dadmobile/psudeo Golf R wagon.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

x(why)z said:


> The nasty weather is back today, but I got this out yesterday to go do a brief inspection on the new, old digs.
> 
> View attachment 172739


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

x(why)z said:


> The nasty weather is back today, but I got this out yesterday to go do a brief inspection on the new, old digs.
> 
> View attachment 172739


Just re-insured it, need to make an appointment at DMV to re-register. But, soon...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

The internet: make sure you replace your 12V battery 
Me: it can wait until spring
also Me:


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

Ilikewaffles said:


> Picked up this early Corolla GR! err... Matrix.
> 
> 07 Matrix XR! to keep the STI garaged more.
> This is the perfect little cash car to take to work and run around.
> ...


We had a Matrix XR in the same colour. It was a great little car. It was just not good in heavy snow(even with Michelin XIce tires).


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Karl_1340 said:


> We had a Matrix XR in the same colour. It was a great little car. It was just not good in heavy snow(even with Michelin XIce tires).


Funny, my wife had a 9th gen Corolla (same platform) and it was terrible in snow as well. Not sure if it was a tire/alignment thing or just an inherent issue but it had hideous understeer..right up until it snap over steered. We each crashed it once. Otherwise an excellent car.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

And of course now we're back to rain. But Saturday should be nice for Cars & Coffee.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

patrikman said:


>


An almost insane amount of room for activities.


----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

Managed to keep it clean for 3 days, which is no small feat during Texas springtime...


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Slvrblt said:


> Managed to keep it clean for 3 days, which is no small feat during Texas springtime...


No kidding, lol. I just leave them all dirty these days. Those dirt-filled rain storms are the worst.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Slvrblt said:


> Managed to keep it clean for 3 days, which is no small feat during Texas springtime...


You really don't want to see mine after the Sahara dust and then rain...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-M317F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

USMCFieldMP said:


> No kidding, lol. I just leave them all dirty these days. Those dirt-filled rain storms are the worst.


I'll see your dirt-filled rain storm and raise to living on a dirt road in New England during mud season, with a black car. Not to mention the lovely film of salt during the winter.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

This old gal recently retired after *THIRTY YEARS *as a government rig (Okanogan Conservation District). So many ideas floating in my head for this one! Maybe a front bumper/brush guard with a winch, rear locker, and off to the forest we go. Possibly a Sasquatch theme, who knows. 

Oddly enough, these are often 2wd models (as is this one) since budget is typically a big priority for these smaller non-profit style orgs.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I friggin love Forest Service green. Bonus points for being a Cherokee and having that tan interior to go with the green. 👍


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

dviking mk2 said:


> I'll see your dirt-filled rain storm and raise to living on a dirt road in New England during mud season, with a black car. Not to mention the lovely film of salt during the winter.


Luckily, I haven't had to mess with dirt roads, but I lived in Ohio for a decade, so I'm all too familiar with the salt stains of winter. 😂 I don't miss those days at all.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I friggin love Forest Service green. Bonus points for being a Cherokee and having that tan interior to go with the green. 👍


As a long time XJ fanatic, it has been a dream of mine to find one in an interesting color. I couldn't be happier to have found this one.


----------



## BahnFIRE (Nov 9, 2001)

dviking mk2 said:


> I'll see your dirt-filled rain storm and raise to living on a dirt road in New England during mud season, with a black car. Not to mention the lovely film of salt during the winter.


I concur.


----------



## XxBlackdaethxX (May 23, 2014)

THE CC!


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

VRhooptie said:


> Don't think I posted my latest (last year) purchase so figured I would before I post it for sale next week
> 04 Mystic Blue ZHP with 111k and allllll the service records. My 3rd one since 2015 so in a year or so I will likely kick myself in the butt again.
> 
> Untitled by Vr6 Hooptie, on Flickr


Price ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Just finished signing the paperwork. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

ENV² said:


> Price ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was sold within a week of posting


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

it'll be 8 years on April 25th; bought new in 2014 with 82km; now at 135k km.

2001 Miata's been in the family for almost a year now.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

San Francisco Red --------------- Track bRed


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

family truckster got a new grill and will be headed in soon to finish chrome delete


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

My MK7.5 VW GTI delivery was delayed another week. To fight the despair I took a Friday morning drive up the Angeles Crest Highway:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

ragingduck said:


> My MK7.5 VW GTI delivery was delayed another week. To fight the despair I took a Friday morning drive up the Angeles Crest Highway:
> View attachment 176898


That's a great location with the curves in the background. That's east of Newcomb's, right?

Need to snap a pic there at some point.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

kiznarsh said:


> That's a great location with the curves in the background. That's east of Newcomb's, right?
> 
> Need to snap a pic there at some point.


Yup just a mile or so east. My favorite spot to shoot there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Moved some cars so I can install my 4 post lift in my attached garage. 

Giulia is meeting her older German siblings 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Family photo!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanHammer (Nov 21, 2006)

I have had several cars ...


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

SCHWAB0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Matte PPF over that color would look amazing.

Ok, last one from a recent photoshoot..


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sake Bomb said:


> Matte PPF over that color would look amazing.
> 
> Ok, last one from a recent photoshoot..
> 
> ...


Your car would look great in my garage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

Some more drive therapy.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

=


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

Paint corrected, sealed, and new wheel/tire setup for spring.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

Throwback to 5 years ago when I had my first M car. I'm currently on my 3rd!


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

newusername said:


> =
> View attachment 177546
> 
> View attachment 177545
> ...


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

After paint correction and ceramic coating.


----------



## Thebillburger (Dec 17, 2021)

1984 gli w/ ABA-T in the works


----------



## wonderboy! (Jul 13, 2006)

Cleaned her up this weekend. Snowed the next day… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

silverxt said:


> After paint correction and ceramic coating.


Is there good legroom in the rear? How do you like the car overall?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

current stable. wife's 2021 Tiguan was out of the picture in the driveway.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

silverxt said:


> After paint correction and ceramic coating.


How long have you had it? Any complaints? I test drove one last summer but the wife hated it. I thought it was great car for the 15 minutes I spent with it.


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> Is there good legroom in the rear? How do you like the car overall?


Legroom in the back seat is not awesome, but not terrible either. It is towards the lower end of the cars in its class in that respect. Not a concern for me as it’s just me and the wife (no kids), and back seat passengers will be rare.

I love it! It’s got a nice combination of good looks (inside and out), awesome sound system, great handling, and pretty good (though not exactly blistering) acceleration.



Sake Bomb said:


> How long have you had it? Any complaints? I test drove one last summer but the wife hated it. I thought it was great car for the 15 minutes I spent with it.


Had it for about 3 weeks so far and only have about 400 miles on it, but very happy with it (see above)!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

dan of montana said:


> View attachment 177990
> 
> 
> Paint corrected, sealed, and new wheel/tire setup for spring.


Lower it


----------



## GGM3 (Oct 29, 2009)

She’s in need of a spring wash.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

I just finished up replacing all of the control arm bushing, steering arms/ends, and rear axle U-joints. Still working on dialing in the front and rear toe with my Longacre Toe Plates. Nice to have it back on the road though - I missed it.












*"The Odd Couple"*


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

Atl-Atl said:


> Lower it


I have VMR springs ready to go..... perhaps this summer I will put them in.


----------



## GGM3 (Oct 29, 2009)

USMCFieldMP said:


> I just finished up replacing all of the control arm bushing, steering arms/ends, and rear axle U-joints. Still working on dialing in the front and rear toe with my Longacre Toe Plates. Nice to have it back on the road though - I missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Finally got the 3rd car to StL.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

...


----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)

Grocery run


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

From last weekends mission to NEDustoff.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Took a little drive with friends...


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

^nice that's a lot of Mini's in one place!


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Chris_V said:


> Took a little drive with friends...


Seeing all those Minis reminds me of Top Gear's take on car meets.

"So you go out, drive to a car park, to meet up with other cars that are the same kind of car that you just drove there in"


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Last weekend I went glamping and froading
















Damaged a taillight on the trail








Destroyed a wheel pulling into my driveway
























Take note on this people - I did ball joints the previous weekend and rushed to finish the job in the cold rain and did not put the torque wrench on the caliper carrier bolts during reassembly. I thought a 1/2in ratchet with a 1ft handle gave me sufficient torque. I can now say that this in fact did not give me the 100-120ft/lbs that is spec'd. The lower one backed out some point on my drive back from camping. I was unbelievably lucky that the caliper stayed in place until the last mile or so from my house and then failed spectacularly in my driveway. The caliper hinged out to wedge against the barrel of the wheel and made a thumb-sized fracture, deflating a 35in tire from 37psi to flat in under 5seconds. If that had happened at 75mph on the highway I probably wouldn't be typing right now. 

I learned some huge lessons:
-NEVER RUSH A JOB THAT CAN KILL YOU IF IT GOES WRONG
-IF YOU LOOSENED IT, USE A TORQUE WRENCH TO REINSTALL IT
-THREADLOCKER ON ANYTHING THAT WILL KILL YOU IF IT GETS LOOSE

Overall 3/5stars, wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Stevo12 said:


> Seeing all those Minis reminds me of Top Gear's take on car meets.
> 
> "So you go out, drive to a car park, to meet up with other cars that are the same kind of car that you just drove there in"


Well, to be fair, when cars are as differentiated and easily modified, you get to talk to other owners about what they've done and get ideas for your own car. Plus driving fun backroads with others is an enjoyable shared experience. And seeing people catch on to the fact that there's more than one or two of a car is interesting, and in the case of MINIS, lots of kids notice and love it...


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Lowered the daily, maybe too much? 




























Then started blacking out the chrome (aluminum) trim.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

^^^ +1 for the blacked out trim...


----------



## ThePayback (Nov 17, 2016)

sicklyscott - springs or coils? either way I like the look. The tire/wheel combo looks good too. What did you go with?


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Pikes Peak from yesterday. Couldn't make it all the way to the summit due to 60mph winds and blown snow but this was still right around 13K feet.

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

subtle change to the R since the hawks were generous enough to send me this $5 made in china plate frame after my $13K donation to their cause...


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

Guess which one was fastest at the track in this pic. Hint: It's not the ZX-14.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Baltimoron said:


> I learned some huge lessons:
> -NEVER RUSH A JOB THAT CAN KILL YOU IF IT GOES WRONG
> -IF YOU LOOSENED IT, USE A TORQUE WRENCH TO REINSTALL IT
> -THREADLOCKER ON ANYTHING THAT WILL KILL YOU IF IT GETS LOOSE
> ...


then hit the joint with a paint pen after to mark it's been torqued, so you don't stay up all night wondering if you remembered to torque said joint.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

My fiance and I took the Viper on its first "away from home" road trip - 350 miles to Little Rock, Arkansas to see Henry Rollins. For the return journey, I had wanted to detour and hit some scenic roads (AR-7, 16, 23, etc), but I had a touch too much to drink the night before and just really wasn't feeling up for adding 2-3 hours to the trip.












Baltimoron said:


> I learned some huge lessons:
> -NEVER RUSH A JOB THAT CAN KILL YOU IF IT GOES WRONG
> -IF YOU LOOSENED IT, USE A TORQUE WRENCH TO REINSTALL IT
> -THREADLOCKER ON ANYTHING THAT WILL KILL YOU IF IT GETS LOOSE


You don't need threadlocker if it is properly torqued, but a touch of blue usually won't hurt - don't get crazy and start using red on everything; that will definitely work against you later on.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Friend of mine picked up his TRX, and then we met up since we had to do some logging on the G8 after the LSA went on. Giving me some issues at more than 80% throttle


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

ThePayback said:


> sicklyscott - springs or coils? either way I like the look. The tire/wheel combo looks good too. What did you go with?


Mountain Pass Performance (MPP) comfort, adjustable coils with rear camber arms.

Wheels are Forgestar CF5V in 20x9.5 et29 with 255/35 PS4S tires. Tires are slightly larger than OE specs but i wanted a little extra sidewall while keeping the 20s.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

Nothing beats a weekend of racing. This car is a beast.


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

Nothing crazy and still needs a whole lot of love but im happy with it.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

AnotherReflex said:


> Nothing crazy and still needs a whole lot of love but im happy with it.
> View attachment 182624


Wheel twins!


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Wheel twins!
> 
> View attachment 182629


thats a good looking wheel you got there haha


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Wish the car was clean, but the flowers looked too good










One of the pup for good measure


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

I love that Frostbite in the sun.








BTW, that Fusion Sport runs 11s.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Looks like I posted in the wrong thread LOOL.



http://imgur.com/a/iSJrU7m


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)




----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Karl_1340 said:


> *BTW, that Fusion Sport runs 11s.*


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

AnotherReflex said:


> Nothing crazy and still needs a whole lot of love but im happy with it.
> View attachment 182624


What wheels are those? I like them.


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

vwlifer27 said:


> What wheels are those? I like them.


3sdm 0.09 staggered 18x8.5 and 18x9.5


----------



## RafaGti (Jul 25, 2006)

This was taken in April, went down to Robbinsville/Fontana for Wookies in the Woods. Second year I've been. It's awesome being able to drive the car all the way down there and then just beat on it at the Tail of the Dragon! Great roads all around that area! If you haven't been, it's well worth the drive.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

Stromaluski said:


> View attachment 183079


----------



## wonderboy! (Jul 13, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I friggin love Forest Service green. Bonus points for being a Cherokee and having that tan interior to go with the green. 👍


Same, I absolutely adore that color and I have no idea why.


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

rsclyrt said:


> This old gal recently retired after *THIRTY YEARS *as a government rig (Okanogan Conservation District). So many ideas floating in my head for this one! Maybe a front bumper/brush guard with a winch, rear locker, and off to the forest we go. Possibly a Sasquatch theme, who knows.
> 
> Oddly enough, these are often 2wd models (as is this one) since budget is typically a big priority for these smaller non-profit style orgs.


Do not change a thing.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fantastic Corvette. Hilarious composition. 🤣


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

---


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Took the old car out for a morning spin.

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

ice4life said:


> View attachment 183489


Hey! I've seen that before.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Smooremin said:


>


Oh mylanta 🫀👄🍒🍬🎈❤


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

ice4life said:


> Oh mylanta 🫀👄🍒🍬🎈❤


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

damn, excellent pics.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


Absolute smut. I'm going to get a call from IT about this.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

I actually drove it recently to pick up Vault’s new Blueberry and Pomegranate sour.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

We assembled a Snake Pit on Saturday. I think we ended up with 34 or 35 Vipers in attendance, plus a Lamborghini and a second gen (NC1) NSX.

I'm in the Matte Graphite.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

USMCFieldMP said:


>


Holy f that's nice


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Was able to take a long lunch today and enjoy the nice weather and wash and wax


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I found these deep deep in my photos.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

In good company.


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

This thing is very fun to drive. Needing a new steering rack at 400 miles is not fun.


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

Coilovers on, testing fitment. Front is too low


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

CTK said:


> Coilovers on, testing fitment. Front is too low
> 
> View attachment 188098


I like this. What sort of coilovers did you go with? Who makes the wheels, they go nicely with the car? Do you have any shots from any other angles?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

6cylVWguy said:


> I like this. What sort of coilovers did you go with? Who makes the wheels, they go nicely with the car? Do you have any shots from any other angles?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thanks. Wheels were a closeout by Vordoven. They are Volk CE28N replicas... a JDM classic I can't afford. Here's a side pic:










Coilovers are trusty old Tein Flex Zs. I'm honestly shocked at how well they ride. I have some more mods coming. Next step is an alignment.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

iamnotemo said:


> Was able to take a long lunch today and enjoy the nice weather and wash and wax
> View attachment 186757
> 
> View attachment 186761


Looking good! Mine’s getting the HKS exhaust and rear engine/trans mount from GGP swapped on. I get back tomorrow. 😎


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

The clouds make the picture









Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

CTK said:


> Thanks. Wheels were a closeout by Vordoven. They are Volk CE28N replicas... a JDM classic I can't afford. Here's a side pic:
> 
> View attachment 188111
> 
> ...


Nice harbor freight cart, I have the same one. I use it for detailing stuff.


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

fireside said:


> Nice harbor freight cart, I have the same one. I use it for detailing stuff.


Great for oil changes too. The wheels keep coming off though. Cheap **** 🤦‍♂️


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

CTK said:


> Great for oil changes too. The wheels keep coming off though. Cheap **** 🤦‍♂️


Dang, really? I've had mine since 2011 and despite some rust the wheels have been fine. It has followed me from my parents house, my first apartment, my first house and now my second house without fail lol. If I bought lotto tickets, now would be the time apparently.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Washed the car and was finally able to snap some decent photos. 📸


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

CTK said:


> Thanks. Wheels were a closeout by Vordoven. They are Volk CE28N replicas... a JDM classic I can't afford. Here's a side pic:
> 
> View attachment 188111
> 
> ...


The fitment looks good. Post up some new pics once you have the car dialed in where you want it. I can't say I see too many modified TLXs by me and when I saw your first photo, I thought it was a TSX (which is not a bad thing). I did eventually remember that you said you had a TLX in previous threads. What else do you have planned for the car?


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Went for a ride on Saturday night and stopped at a scenic little spot


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

6cylVWguy said:


> The fitment looks good. Post up some new pics once you have the car dialed in where you want it. I can't say I see too many modified TLXs by me and when I saw your first photo, I thought it was a TSX (which is not a bad thing). I did eventually remember that you said you had a TLX in previous threads. What else do you have planned for the car?


Yea I didn't really like how these looked stock, but I will never forget the first modded one I saw. There was def a return to form with the 1G TLX; it was just a little too bloated out of the box.

As far as what I have planned.... there's not really a lot that can be done with these. Just going for appearance and comfort mods mostly. Exterior wise I'm gonna do the front lip + sideskirts from the pre-facelift aero kit, and then the facelift A-Spec rear bumper + exhaust tips along with tints and blacking out the chrome trim (though it kind of goes with the wheels honestly). Performance wise it's just not worth sinking money into...... I don't need to go any faster on the highway and the ZF9 is barely hanging on as is. But I am thinking about a bigger exhaust just cause the stock one is so choked up, and maybe an intake. Brakes are soggy so SS lines + pads + fluid will get done as maintenance. Other than that all I'm thinking is an AA integration box for the infotainment.

Anyways here's a pretty standard build. Most dudes go with 20s but I've had them on previous cars and wasn't a fan. The fat tire look is more comfortable and racier IMO.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

RADWood image.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Those wheels tho


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Chips Ahoy!2 said:


> The clouds make the picture
> View attachment 188115
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


Indeed


----------



## paarkr (8 mo ago)

Sake Bomb said:


> View attachment 187899
> 
> 
> In good company.


clean af


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

westopher said:


> View attachment 188428


Looking mint! I need to dust off my DSLR and get some quality shots of my car.

- - -

I did happen to go to a car show in support of a high school STEM program on Saturday...










And then on Sunday, I took it to an SCCA Solo event - my first with the car! I didn't do too bad. Running in CAM-S, I only had one competitor directly in-class plus another CAM-S car ('65 Shelby Cobra) running in the "Masters" class. I beat both by over a second (low 30 sec course). Additionally, I had better times than a Camaro 1LE, Camaro ZL1, a C7GS along with a handful of C5 and C6 Corvettes, a couple 718 Caymans, and a handful of other modern high performance cars; so I am quite happy with the results from my first time out in the car, even though I'm aware of plenty of places where I left time on the course.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Picked up today























Στάλθηκε από το SM-M317F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

nyexx said:


> This thing is very fun to drive. Needing a new steering rack at 400 miles is not fun.


I'm not sure what it is about these, I think they photograph terribly but I've seen a couple IRL and thought they looked quite good.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

25k in 12 months on this 3.0 Duramax. Gem of a truck.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

cseaman said:


> 25k in 12 months on this 3.0 Duramax. Gem of a truck.


That looks great.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

rsclyrt said:


> This old gal recently retired after *THIRTY YEARS *as a government rig (Okanogan Conservation District). So many ideas floating in my head for this one! Maybe a front bumper/brush guard with a winch, rear locker, and off to the forest we go. Possibly a Sasquatch theme, who knows.
> 
> Oddly enough, these are often 2wd models (as is this one) since budget is typically a big priority for these smaller non-profit style orgs.


keep the green obviously but this would look so right


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Taken last weekend @ my local Fairgrounds. Was hoping the gate would be open, and for sun but oh well.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Here's the MassMiataClub ice cream meet-and-greet I attended last weekend. I figured it would be interesting to take one of my OTMs. (That's "other than Miata".) The white oval on the C-pillar is the magnetic "MassMiata" badge we put on the cars for our driving events and gatherings.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

georgeboole said:


> Picked up today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly is this? I would kill for those seats in my Golf R.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Atl-Atl said:


> What exactly is this? I would kill for those seats in my Golf R.


I was wondering too. Guessing Euro-spec A3 con manuel.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Atl-Atl said:


> What exactly is this? I would kill for those seats in my Golf R.





kiznarsh said:


> I was wondering too. Guessing Euro-spec A3 con manuel.


A3 30 tfsi, so the smallest available engine. Im guessing you guys there are only getting the S3 and RS3. 
The sports seats were a 350 € option but well worth it.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-M317F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

georgeboole said:


> A3 30 tfsi, so the smallest available engine.


What is the 30 TFSI now again? 1.2 turbo with 125 hp or so?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

1 Liter 3 Cylinder. 2450 pounds. 50+ mpg. 0-60 in 9.5 seconds. If only it were a hatch and offered here.  They would sell, at most, 3 of them. Air and Water, adrew, and Me.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Son said:


> What is the 30 TFSI now again? 1.2 turbo with 125 hp or so?





Surf Green said:


> 1 Liter 3 Cylinder. 2450 pounds. 50+ mpg. 0-60 in 9.5 seconds. If only it were a hatch and offered here.  They would sell, at most, 3 of them. Air and Water, adrew, and Me.


Exactly. I don"t know wether it would sell there, but it's a decent enough engine for daily commute.
I filled it up yesterday, 45 lt, and gives me a range of 620 km. And I ve only driven it in the city.
(I m not converting to mpg because i have no clue which type of gallons you use)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-M317F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

My three "project" cars. Just bought the Miata back after a 2 year hiatus.


----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)

Coffee run


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

georgeboole said:


> Exactly. I don"t know wether it would sell there, but it's a decent enough engine for daily commute.
> I filled it up yesterday, 45 lt, and gives me a range of 620 km. And I ve only driven it in the city.
> (I m not converting to mpg because i have no clue which type of gallons you use)


How many hp?
I have the 150 hp 1.4 TSI non-ACT engine and have been averaging 5.5 l/100 km now in mixed driving.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Son said:


> How many hp?
> I have the 150 hp 1.4 TSI non-ACT engine and have been averaging 5.5 l/100 km now in mixed driving.


110 hp. That range is city only and has gone up to 660 km for the first week.
I did take it once for a slightly longer ride and it averaged 4.4 lt/100 km with normal driving.
I will probably take it for a trip this weekend so I could get a better clue.
The 1.4 act is a great engine, especially for trips

Στάλθηκε από το SM-M317F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

Don’t think I’ve posted the LS Z here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## downytide (Jun 28, 2018)

Here's the Turd Bro, I aim to keep her as oem looking on the outside as possible, but aiming to break into the 12s in the 1/4 mile then hopefully 11s after.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

georgeboole said:


> A3 30 tfsi, so the smallest available engine. Im guessing you guys there are only getting the S3 and RS3.
> The sports seats were a 350 € option but well worth it.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-M317F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


When we were in Poland last fall, my coworker got an A3 30 TFSI as a rental. I seem to remember his seats being pretty heavily bolstered so I wonder if they had that option as well. We do get the A3 here, but it's too "fake rich" for TCLers to bother. They are 2.0T-only here, basically they're a GTI in a tux and flat seats.

I'd kill for any automaker to offer a 350 EUR (375 USD) sport seat option here.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Stevo12 said:


> When we were in Poland last fall, my coworker got an A3 30 TFSI as a rental. I seem to remember his seats being pretty heavily bolstered so I wonder if they had that option as well. We do get the A3 here, but it's too "fake rich" for TCLers to bother. They are 2.0T-only here, basically they're a GTI in a tux and flat seats.
> 
> I'd kill for any automaker to offer a 350 EUR (375 USD) sport seat option here.


I think the seats are the same as the S3. Leather is offered too but didnt bother.
That and the flat bottom steering wheel for another 180 were offers i couldn't pass. 
Plus, I could not get the rear seat armrest without the sport seats

Στάλθηκε από το SM-M317F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

fresh wash and hybrid solutions spray on ceramic coating. need to do a full detail and get teh door jams, engine bay and interior next... but man she looks so pretty


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

elite.mafia said:


> fresh wash and hybrid solutions spray on ceramic coating. need to do a full detail and get teh door jams, engine bay and interior next... but man she looks so pretty
> 
> View attachment 193977
> 
> View attachment 193976


I love seeing your posts, I need to find some pics of mine, it was peak 2002.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

My carport is peak Florida right now:
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Sprayed car off with hose the other day, hand dried with mf towel. Still shines up alright.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Big girl got a bath today.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Got a foam cannon recently and broke it in on the dad-o-mobile--


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Doing Porsche things with Porsche people:






























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

After waiting way too long, got my center caps finally. Swapping tires tomorrow to DWS06+ so we will see how I like them. These are actually really quite good but the tread noise hits the wrong levels for me in this car and I just don't feel like dealing with it on trips anymore . These are fantastic in the dry and wet and not bad in the snow, so I'm curious to see how the new DWS06+ stacks up.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Took the old E30 up to the bike park with me yesterday. 

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

That's right. Red wheels and I love it!!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Randomly parked next to a really nice, nearly stock/original looking Caddy the other day. Interesting to see its size compared to a modern VW.

edit: and that prius looks huge next to it ha.


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Yesterday I said good bye after 13 years. It’s going to Florida to a friend. It’s replacement has been built and is awaiting shipping. I will miss it but I couldn’t take my son in it so I bought something with 4 doors. 


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

audicoupej said:


> Yesterday I said good bye after 13 years. It’s going to Florida to a friend. It’s replacement has been built and is awaiting shipping. I will miss it but I couldn’t take my son in it so I bought something with 4 doors.


Why couldn't you take your son in it?


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> Why couldn't you take your son in it?


No backseat because racecar? Roll cage?


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

Something about this car - I just love it! 

Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Installed new brakes, shocks, fluids, front locking hubs, and a few other things.


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> Why couldn't you take your son in it?





4MotionMongrel said:


> No backseat because racecar? Roll cage?


It still has a back seat, but the 4 point harnesses tie into the rear seatbelt pretensioners so the backseat is useless. The aftermarket front seats would have to be pushed forward then you'd have the crank the manual recline knob forever to recline forward to get the car seat inside. The OEM seats had a lever that would allow the seat base and back to both go forward simultaneously and would have made things much easier. While I could have tried to source good condition OEM seats and removed the harnesses it wasn't worth it to me and the car has been mostly a garage queen. 


Oh, and I made a deal with my wife I could get another car but the R32 had to go. It was a fair deal. I have too many vehicles.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

audicoupej said:


> It still has a back seat, but the 4 point harnesses tie into the rear seatbelt pretensioners so the backseat is useless. The aftermarket front seats would have to be pushed forward then you'd have the crank the manual recline knob forever to recline forward to get the car seat inside. The OEM seats had a lever that would allow the seat base and back to both go forward simultaneously and would have made things much easier. While I could have tried to source good condition OEM seats and removed the harnesses it wasn't worth it to me and the car has been mostly a garage queen.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I made a deal with my wife I could get another car but the R32 had to go. It was a fair deal. I have too many vehicles.


what is the replacement? I hear you on the 4 door thing, but I can see the regret coming in 12 months!


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

greyvdub said:


> what is the replacement? I hear you on the 4 door thing, but I can see the regret coming in 12 months!


Two months ago I picked up a 2020 Alfa Giulia Quadrifoglio. I convinced my wife to keep that for herself. I have a CT5V Blackwing in manual that was built the beginning of June and is awaiting shipping. I've been trying to get one since August 2021. It will be my first new car. 

I will regret selling the R32. But I think the blackwing will keep me happy, especially since it will have a manual. Swapping a manual supercharged VR6 for a manual supercharged V8 with room for the family seems like a decent compromise because it will get used a lot more.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

masa8888 said:


> Installed new brakes, shocks, fluids, front locking hubs, and a few other things.
> 
> View attachment 197134


Manual locking Warn Premiums? Decades ago I upgraded my uncles truck to Warn manual hubs and they're still strong. It's not a recreational off roader but gets used hard as a farm truck. I will say that locking them pre snow storm is the key lol


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

iamnotemo said:


> Manual locking Warn Premiums?


Yep, exactly. The original ones that came with the truck were damaged and making weird noises on the road trip back from NJ where I bought it.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

audicoupej said:


> Two months ago I picked up a 2020 Alfa Giulia Quadrifoglio. I convinced my wife to keep that for herself. I have a CT5V Blackwing in manual that was built the beginning of June and is awaiting shipping. I've been trying to get one since August 2021. It will be my first new car.
> 
> I will regret selling the R32. But I think the blackwing will keep me happy, especially since it will have a manual. Swapping a manual supercharged VR6 for a manual supercharged V8 with room for the family seems like a decent compromise because it will get used a lot more.


Got it! Those are sweet cars...but nothing will compare to the analog feel the R32 gave you...don't mean to create regret, but, I've got a fast new car + older "sporty" cars - the latter are way more fun. Anyways - not a bad outcome - the CT5 will be sweet!


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

SCCA Track Night In America


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

greyvdub said:


> Got it! Those are sweet cars...but nothing will compare to the analog feel the R32 gave you...don't mean to create regret, but, I've got a fast new car + older "sporty" cars - the latter are way more fun. Anyways - not a bad outcome - the CT5 will be sweet!


Can’t argue with that. I do have a MK1 TT though so I still have that analog older car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

audicoupej said:


> Can’t argue with that. I do have a MK1 TT though so I still have that analog older car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been slowly hunting for a mk1 with the 3.2. Had a chance to grab one back in peak covid but passed. Great cars and incredibly fun to push around.

Don't think I've posted my own:


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

ragingduck said:


> SCCA Track Night In America


How did you like running with them? I'm signed up for my first Track Night in America in August.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> I've been slowly hunting for a mk1 with the 3.2. Had a chance to grab one back in peak covid but passed. Great cars and incredibly fun to push around.
> 
> Don't think I've posted my own:
> View attachment 197687


Looks great.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Looks great.


Thanks!


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> I've been slowly hunting for a mk1 with the 3.2. Had a chance to grab one back in peak covid but passed. Great cars and incredibly fun to push around.
> 
> Don't think I've posted my own:
> View attachment 197687


Looks sharp. 

I would sell mine for a 3.2 manual if I could find the right one. I need some VR6 exhaust noise back in my life.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Took it to a British car show this past weekend. Got a few "why's a German car in this show" statements I had to correct. But overall, people seemed to be welcoming.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Quick snap of the ****box. Finally got it registered and insured, took it for it's first drive around the neighborhood. Going to try and stretch it legs a bit in the coming weeks.

Untitled by sicklyscott, on Flickr


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Chris_V said:


> Took it to a British car show this past weekend. Got a few "why's a German car in this show" statements I had to correct. But overall, people seemed to be welcoming.
> 
> View attachment 198140


I've wondered about the other side of that. Can I bring my Ghost to a BMW car day?

For several years, I ran scoring and registration for a BMW Car Club concours. We allowed MINIs to participate. Nobody ever asked about a Rolls-Royce. 

When I toured the BMW plant in South Carolina, they had pictures of all the BMW factories world-wide, including Goodwood in England where Rolls-Royces are built so there's at least some support for that point of view.

OBTW, I like the Union Jack stripe and tail lights on your car!


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


> How did you like running with them? I'm signed up for my first Track Night in America in August.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



It's kind of nice to start later in the day and sleep in a bit! The downside is that it's just HOT from the get-go when you start at noon. I wish they started around 4 or 5pm so we can actually race at NIGHT. They didn't seem to offer instruction for beginners, so the beginner group tends to be more green than usual and the intermediate group tends to have more beginners in it. Other than that, very laid back and well run!


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Newest addition, R8 V10 Performance. This is my first silver car but other than Riviera Blue, I think Florett Silver fits these cars the best. I do believe all silver or all black wheels would look much better than the current finish, but maybe these will grow on me.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Sake Bomb said:


> View attachment 198340
> 
> 
> Newest addition, R8 V10 Performance. This is my first silver car but other than Riviera Blue, I think Florett Silver fits these cars the best. I do believe all silver or all black wheels would look much better than the current finish, but maybe these will grow on me.


Congrats! My vote is all silver wheels. There's already enough black on the car.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

The ALH wagon turned 20 yesterday. As you can see, everyone's happy about it.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

kiznarsh said:


> Congrats! My vote is all silver wheels. There's already enough black on the car.


Thanks! Yeah I’m leaning toward silver.


----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

Dropping some lunch off for the wife at work on Sunday.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

ragingduck said:


> IThey didn't seem to offer instruction for beginners, so the beginner group tends to be more green than usual and the intermediate group tends to have more beginners in it. Other than that, very laid back and well run!


I got the sense these folk are pretty laid back. Hopefully all the new drivers didn't prevent you from having fun!


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

can't remember if I spammed here yet or not with these pics but here they are again




























Got more but this is enough for now


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Sake Bomb said:


> View attachment 198340
> 
> 
> Newest addition, R8 V10 Performance. This is my first silver car but other than Riviera Blue, I think Florett Silver fits these cars the best. I do believe all silver or all black wheels would look much better than the current finish, but maybe these will grow on me.


I'll add my random internet car guy approval as well as the addition of some silver rollers, looks killer man!!!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Enjoying this combo


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

At the hand wash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

My daily/road tripper/offroader/rally car.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Temp wheel change.


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## BoostedHatchback (Jun 21, 2020)

My 2003 20th and it's shoe collection (so far)





































and one of the bay...


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

BoostedHatchback said:


> My 2003 20th and it's shoe collection (so far)
> 
> View attachment 199910
> 
> ...


The newest snowflakes look money on your BMP, I've said it before but I stick by that statement.
Happy 4th to you and TCL


----------



## BoostedHatchback (Jun 21, 2020)

dviking mk2 said:


> The newest snowflakes look money on your BMP, I've said it before but I stick by that statement.
> Happy 4th to you and TCL


Thank you for the kind words! Happy 4th to you and TCL as well!


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

nyexx said:


>



Did you swap the wheels out for Nogaros or did they deliver it like that?


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Did you swap the wheels out for Nogaros or did they deliver it like that?


I found a set with new Pirellis for $450! Had them refinished and sold the stocks w/the tires for $800. 150% improvement in style for a net $0.


----------



## G.rett (Apr 15, 2005)

Fixed the biggest issue on my 2017 rental.


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

G.rett said:


> View attachment 200305
> 
> 
> Fixed the biggest issue on my 2017 rental.


Took me a minute, but yeah the 14/15 wheels are much better looking (and lighter) than the later ones.

Hard to tell, but is that RPG?


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

Sake Bomb said:


> View attachment 198340
> 
> 
> Newest addition, R8 V10 Performance. This is my first silver car but other than Riviera Blue, I think Florett Silver fits these cars the best. I do believe all silver or all black wheels would look much better than the current finish, but maybe these will grow on me.


IMHO, all black is more sinister, all silver feels more classy...or sit on the fence and go black and silver. 😁

Enjoy the ride and let us know how it goes!🍻


----------



## G.rett (Apr 15, 2005)

The 16/17 wheels were awful. Yes-RPGM. Got lucky with the color.


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

G.rett said:


> The 16/17 wheels were awful. Yes-RPGM. Got lucky with the color.


Awesome, that’s a fantastic color! Saw one in person at a meet and when I first walked by I thought it was black. Noticed later with the sun hitting it just right that it was green.

Enjoy it! Should have never sold mine.


----------



## T-Steele (Aug 21, 2016)

2018 F80 M3 DCT I’ve owned for a little over a month now. Replaced my Q50 sport. Took these photos shortly after getting it.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

F80 m3 design, is aging like fine wine


----------



## G.rett (Apr 15, 2005)

The 16/17 wheels were awful. Yes


silverxt said:


> Awesome, that’s a fantastic color! Saw one in person at a meet and when I first walked by I thought it was black. Noticed later with the sun hitting it just right that it was green.
> 
> Enjoy it! Should have never sold mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

new wheels for the old Ranger


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

3 of the 4 cars in one pic, and one ugly house.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

3 of my 4 play cars in one pic also, tucked away in my new garage

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not my car but my dad's. These photos don't do it justice. It was also super dusty from sitting at a car show all day. He's going to sell it soon as it gives him a lot of pain after driving it. 

1939 Chevrolet Master Deluxe business coupe. Inline 6 with a 3 speed on the floor. The only thing that wasn't restored to stock was the new aluminum radiator he had built for it. Everything is a complete nut and bolt restoration back to original. 

He likes to tinker so this being finished and not comfortable to drive means that he'll sell it. I think he's leaning towards and old 60s to 70s Ford truck that he can clean up mechanically and just drive. No more paying for or dealing with body work stuff for him.


----------



## Kannif (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## BoostedHatchback (Jun 21, 2020)

PSU said:


>


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

BoostedHatchback said:


> x


Omg. Hahaha.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Went on a little trip the past week. Pics are from ~11'500 feet, outside of Leadville CO.









Same spot, different angle.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

DIR


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

The fun, fast car and the fun, slow car.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

PSU said:


>


sub 10mpg team checking in 💪


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

These $120 fill ups are more frequent than expected!


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

improvius said:


> The fun, fast car and the fun, slow car.
> View attachment 201648


Does that have the polestar tune, curious as to how different it feels to stock.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

JMURiz said:


> Does that have the polestar tune, curious as to how different it feels to stock.


No, just the stock 402hp. As far as I know, the performance tune isn't available yet for the XC/C40.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

This same old car.










Now with a valve/cam cover freshly resealed at my expense dissipate still having the powertrain warranty, Currently at 28,000 miles and 57 months old.

VWoA, wth?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

rich! said:


> sub 10mpg team checking in


Averaging 14.7mpg and that’s normal commuting, no highway, with a few pulls here and there.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Not pictured : Range Rover


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Mom's new commuter, finally ditched her decaying base explorer









































I like it. Feels pretty comfortable, handles well for mildly spirited driving, good visibility and ride. It's got Heads Up Display! It's a hybrid so good on gas, she's getting low to mid 40s. Only complaint from me is the audio system felt a bit weak, could use a little more bass. Could barely feel the drums in a metal song, where as my 20 y/o H&K system delivers some thump in the trunk. Maybe I needed to adjust the settings more.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Put 25k on my 2021 AT4 3.0 Duramax in 12 months and loved everything about the truck. The newly refreshed 2022 is even better. Went with an Elevation this time and did the usual tint, debadge, Eibach 2" suspension lift, Cognito UCAs, and threw the BC Forged 18s on with a much smaller Cooper AT3 XLT (33.2"). Truck gets 26mpg going 75, and averaged 15.5 dragging the trailer up the 101 around Forks WA and back to Redding, CA. The baby Duramax is an absolute gem.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Love to see it, those mileage numbers with a 2" lift and 33" AT's is very impressive. 👍


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Love to see it, those mileage numbers with a 2" lift and 33" AT's is very impressive. 👍


Just makes me regret having done a 2" lift on the last AT4 (already 2" above an Elevation) and running 34.5-35" tires that whole time. I never saw over 21mpg at 75mph with that truck.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Just finished waterless washing of the corrado.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

6cylVWguy said:


> Just finished waterless washing of the corrado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As in using one o' dem foam cleaners? Looks good. 👍


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

kiznarsh said:


> As in using one o' dem foam cleaners? Looks good.


Lol, what you're describing sounds like the right way to do it. No, I used a spray on ceramic product from Turtle Wax that I got from Pep Boys. It does note waterless washing on the bottle. But yeah, the paint on the Corrado is in terrible shape. It needs a serious detail, though the clear coat is starting to peel on a corner of the roof. But being a track car, I'm not as crazy about the paint as I used to be. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

It’s finally here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Old car doesn't come out as much during the heat of the summer, no AC and black vinyl seats make a for a sweaty drive. Too nice out last night to not get it out though.

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Changed to some French Yellow fog bulbs yesterday.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

..just got in, from Switzerland.
The "newest" Quattro in the US.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

There is just something so stunning about those 2nd gen R8's.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

@Sake Bomb stunning car, those colors really go great together. Very nice.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

beefjerky said:


> I like it. Feels pretty comfortable, handles well for mildly spirited driving, good visibility and ride. It's got Heads Up Display! It's a hybrid so good on gas, she's getting low to mid 40s. Only complaint from me is the audio system felt a bit weak, could use a little more bass. Could barely feel the drums in a metal song, where as my 20 y/o H&K system delivers some thump in the trunk. Maybe I needed to adjust the settings more.


I have the same thing in silver. It's proven to be a pleasant, efficient, practical, and surprisingly entertaining car... the noises it makes don't match the performance though.  

I agree that the stereo is a bit weak. It can be mildly improved with some tweaking, but even with that, it's a bit lacking on the mids and low-lows. Tons of threads about it on Accord forums. Seems that most people fix it with an aftermarket sub + amp, though dynamat around the rear deck and in the doors seems to help a bit as well.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Traded in the Passat GT for a '21 Tiguan R Line.
Was offered same money I paid for the Passat 2.5 years ago; so needing more trunk space we went for it.

Best part of the transaction was seeing my son on cloud9 walking into a VW dealership (he's a big VW fan at only 4 years old). He was treated like a future customer


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

bnkrpt311 said:


> There is just something so stunning about those 2nd gen R8's.





Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> @Sake Bomb stunning car, those colors really go great together. Very nice.


Thanks fellas! First silver car I’ve ever owned but I’m super happy with the color choice. I can’t get over how excellent the R8 is as a car. It far exceeds my expectations. It’s a car I never saw myself owning and always dismissed them, but man. It’s too good.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

And daaannnnggg....this thread is pushing 10 years old hahahah. Instant Classic


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

After all these years I just realized if you click on the ellipses on the top right of a post, you can select "only show this user." So you can see all your old vehicle posts at once instead of sifting through hundreds of pages looking for them all!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

ice4life said:


> After all these years I just realized if you click on the ellipses on the top right of a post, you can select "only show this user." So you can see all your old vehicle posts at once instead of sifting through hundreds of pages looking for them all!


That's nuts. This forum has had so many format changes over the years, that it's hard to learn all the cool tricks.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Sepp said:


> That's nuts. This forum has had so many format changes over the years, that it's hard to learn all the cool tricks.


woah! very cool! lol


----------



## maydaymike (Dec 12, 2014)

My low mileage 2007 Town Car Signature L. Most of the long wheelbase L models were sold to livery companys, but this one was privately owned from new.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

maydaymike said:


> My low mileage 2007 Town Car Signature L. Most of the long wheelbase L models were sold to livery companys, but this one was privately owned from new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. These had the rear adjustable headrests which was a cool differentiation.


----------



## danvitmon (6 mo ago)

My 2008 M3. 135k miles, 6 speed, navigation/sunroof unfortunately but speed cloth interior.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Is navigation really a downside now that there are those car play direct replacement units?


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

maydaymike said:


> My low mileage 2007 Town Car Signature L. Most of the long wheelbase L models were sold to livery companys, but this one was privately owned from new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride. How low is low mileage? Tried and tried to find an L but settled on a '09 Signature Limited with 42k on the clock.


----------



## CabbyScott (Jun 27, 2011)

1989 Cabriolet and 1994 Thunderbird SuperCoupe


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Where was the car show?


----------



## CabbyScott (Jun 27, 2011)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Where was the car show?


Alexandria. MN fairgrounds a few weeks ago.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

First time on the ground in 2022.
H&R Sport Springs, Koni shocks and Falken 195/60/14 tires


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Found a friend at the walmart.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

E46 still has one of the sexiest front overhangs of any car.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

HI SPEED said:


> E46 still has one of the sexiest front overhangs of any car.


The entire design is very pleasing to look at, definitely one of the better mainstream cars ever built from that perspective.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

The suspension isn't gonna settle on its own.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

kiznarsh said:


> The suspension isn't gonna settle on its own.
> 
> View attachment 207687
> 
> ...


It’s coming down nicely, specially in the back.


----------



## Zunflower (Jun 5, 2013)

Boring sedan incoming.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

friend bought a drone so I had to try it real quick....


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whoisglipglop (Nov 4, 2016)

My car and our new camping/dog hauler.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

The car is filthy, I'll wash it after work, but I was able to get the OEM Toyota Japan window visors on during lunch. Somehow Toyota NA doesn't sell this accessory.


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

iamnotemo said:


> The car is filthy, I'll wash it after work, but I was able to get the OEM Toyota Japan window visors on during lunch. Somehow Toyota NA doesn't sell this accessory.
> View attachment 208333


Golly that’s a sexy car.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

fireside said:


> Golly that’s a sexy car.


Thank you sir, I've been consistently impressed by it. Especially coming from much more "exciting" cars


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

These are the OEM wheels from the Abarth 124 GT (was not sold in the US) which are OZ Ultraleggera in a 124-specific fitment. ~4 lbs lighter per corner than the US-market wheels.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Installed Bilstein B6 dampers with Storm springs and a rear sway bar.......what a hoot 

Stock:










Modified:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Almost to 10k posts. 👀


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Wimbledon said:


> View attachment 208502


Love these more every day


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wimbledon said:


> View attachment 208502


Waaaay better looking than it's Miata counterpart 😍


----------



## tampaSi (Apr 11, 2006)

5 years, 50K miles, still absolutely love this little meatball. 

Also....post #10,001.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice day out for a drive with the top down...


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

After driving my 06 Saab 9-3 2.8Turbo V6 6 speed aero for 12 years and 208k miles, I pulled a trigger on a brand new 2022 Ice Silver Subaru Crosstrek Sport 2.5L on memorial day weekend (took a month to find one in stock). It has everything that I needed/wanted it.

Absolutely love this thing. It is way better than I thought its going to be. It's fast enough for what it is and I have zero issues with it. It's comfortable af with a perfect mix of analog/digital stuff. Ride quality is excellent and it does everything I need it to do. Adaptive cruise control is phenomenal and it has a real hand brake.

The only negative things I have to mention is the auto start feature (which is disabled with a button), the way oversensitive collision detection, the constant MPG gauge in the cluster that you cannot turn off. Ill chime in more with other things...but so far I love it.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Haven't posted in this thread in ages, but I guess now is an appropriate time as I am selling my Mustang after 11 short years of ownership.

Is there a classifieds section here that isn't VAG-only?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Did the San Bernardino pass in Switzerland yesterday on my way home from Lake Como. Managed to do the whole Munich-Como-Munich trip (560 miles) on one tank of gas, i.e. at 44.4 mpg.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

tampaSi said:


> 5 years, 50K miles, still absolutely love this little meatball.
> 
> Also....post #10,001.


Are they the bronze SM-10s? Look great.


----------



## TurboFan (Mar 27, 2000)

Picked up this 2022 Subaru Impreza Sport over the weekend. Traded in my Subaru Legacy, and love the Impreza. Great car overall, and love the practicality of the hatch and the color!


----------



## BluewookieR32 (Dec 7, 2018)

Putting this car together so the R32 can get some break from daily-driving duties. It's a dinosaur and not exactly an SRT-4 but I'll probably add a turbo just to give it a little bit more speed. I just installed new headlights over the weekend as it had the original ones from 2001.

When I approach 5k rpm when accelerating it sounds like an AE86 lol. I read further into it and it's because of the secondary intake runners that opens up at higher rpms.

My buddy and I were fixing the sunroof here as it came off tracks on the right side. Come to find out the pin that is holding the glass pane came off and the metal rail was bent. I'm keeping the sunroof closed for now. Next would be to add the emblems, new tires/suspension parts and clean up the bay area and interior. Those windshield moldings have now faded but I'll probably just spray it with plastidip. I think most 2nd gen Neon R/Ts like this have gone to junkyard heaven.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Not my car any longer, but this old photo came up on my Facebook and I forgot how cool it was. Probably close to 8 years ago I took this.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

TurboFan said:


> Picked up this 2022 Subaru Impreza Sport over the weekend. Traded in my Subaru Legacy, and love the Impreza. Great car overall, and love the practicality of the hatch and the color!
> 
> View attachment 210111


My wife and I really love how these look. She's talked about getting one in the past but is worried it'll feel slow. Her 2.5 Outback was slow and her Ascent isn't a race car but it's also not super slow. The 2.0 Crosstrek we just had as a loaner didn't push her any further along in wanting to switch to an Impreza either, unfortunately.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

Looks alot blurrier on the full screen than it did on my phone.


----------



## TurboFan (Mar 27, 2000)

bnkrpt311 said:


> My wife and I really love how these look. She's talked about getting one in the past but is worried it'll feel slow. Her 2.5 Outback was slow and her Ascent isn't a race car but it's also not super slow. The 2.0 Crosstrek we just had as a loaner didn't push her any further along in wanting to switch to an Impreza either, unfortunately.


I really do like it! It’s not fast, but I have no issues keeping up with traffic or passing on the highway. It handles well, and has a good ride. My wife also has an Ascent, but she likes driving the Impreza as well.


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Still cleans up alright. Hadn't washed it for a while.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

washed and waxed the Ranger and Giulia. The HRV is a hot mess and needs such a cleaning but my wife has it at work today


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Delete


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

Picked it up a few states away and drove it back home. It was the cheapest CPO with a manual I could find. Went uses to save a few bucks and because no dealership around had any idea when a new manual would pop up. Really enjoying being back in a manual again!


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

n0thing said:


> View attachment 211270
> 
> 
> View attachment 211275
> ...


There are some really great modifications for them too. 👍🏼


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

n0thing said:


> View attachment 211270
> 
> 
> View attachment 211275
> ...


Welcome to the smallish club haha. I will say, even if you're not inclined to mod, a different set of tires make things so much better. This is assuming it has the Yokohama Avid Gt on it


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

My Corolla update with the modified tail lights. A bunch more new stuff coming soon. Waiting on paint and the new wheels to be built. 🥴


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

iamnotemo said:


> Welcome to the smallish club haha. I will say, even if you're not inclined to mod, a different set of tires make things so much better. This is assuming it has the Yokohama Avid Gt on it


It does. They scream in agony quite quickly!


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

n0thing said:


> It does. They scream in agony quite quickly!


I did not like them in the rain, and for a 225 they seemed narrow. I replaced mine with a different wheel/tire combo but the OEM wheels aren't the worst, they're just heavy


----------



## alexr18 (May 10, 2005)

TooFitToQuit said:


> My Corolla update with the modified tail lights. A bunch more new stuff coming soon. Waiting on paint and the new wheels to be built. 🥴


You can actually ride that plate in GA?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Searched for months and months for this thing. 

2006. 51k miles. Owned by an 89 year old lady. Extensive service history.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

His and hers.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Closing in on 248,000mi. I'll hit that this week.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

More B5 love. Forgot I'm not the only one here.










Rolling over 182,000 myself. Have almost put 100k on this thing. Should really do a longterm ownership thread on it one of these days.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## s55b30 (Sep 29, 2016)

Probably the only modified Mini EV on here. The instant torque and insanely low cost per mile got me hooked, and the full suspension and camber kit have left me grinning since installing them. JCW Brembos come this week, I can’t wait.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

For what it's worth, neither my wife or myself are related to or were influenced by Emmett and his recent Subaru acquisition.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

My little 987 playing with some big boys this past weekend

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

I went camping last weekend and did some soft-roading in the mist at Jurassic Park. 








Also hauled some firewood


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

Washed both of my overpriced VW's and decided to take a crappy picture.


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

Last week I sold my '14 CC and bought my '22 ID.4. I'm still learning how to use its features, but it was love at first sight. And grandmother approved, lol.


----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

newusername said:


> Washed both of my overpriced VW's and decided to take a crappy picture.


Your cars are cool and all, but I gave the like for the Number of the Beast.


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

2005 CLK55 AMG


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

Karl_1340 said:


> Your cars are cool and all, but I gave the like for the Number of the Beast.


Totally OT, but I'm finally going to see them in person this October in Ottawa... bucket list item for me.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

newusername said:


> Totally OT, but I'm finally going to see them in person this October in Ottawa... bucket list item for me.


I saw them on the Powerslave tour in 1986 and 3 more times at Ottawa Bluesfest.
They still put on an amazing show.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

QWKDTSN said:


> 2005 CLK55 AMG
> 
> View attachment 212732
> 
> View attachment 212733












This is what I saw when I first got to this page and my immediate thought was, "Wow, that's quite the flex, just posting up some helos like that", until I scrolled down...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Legitimately the first time I've bothered to foam gun this car. The matte wrap is really easy to just wipe down with quick detail.


----------



## michel96 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Just completed a circle of Lake Michigan (most time in Michigan) in this fine machine.  Was a perfect match for coastline of Michigan. Couldn't more highly recommend a M-22 drive (Michigan hwy 22).


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

GTI and R32: mine
Tiguan: wife's
GLI: my mom's


----------



## dhoyle (Nov 21, 2006)

tampaSi said:


> 5 years, 50K miles, still absolutely love this little meatball.
> 
> Also....post #10,001.
> 
> View attachment 209579


What wheels are these? I didn't see anything in the link in your sig...


----------



## tampaSi (Apr 11, 2006)

dhoyle said:


> What wheels are these? I didn't see anything in the link in your sig...


Apex SM-10


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

RatBustard said:


> GTI and R32: mine
> Tiguan: wife's
> GLI: my mom's


What’s the deal with the garage? Doors on both ends or a pass through? Looks like a really nice house btw.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

newusername said:


> What’s the deal with the garage? Doors on both ends or a pass through? Looks like a really nice house btw.


thank you - it's an older (1960's) home/neighborhood and the garage faces the backyard. so you have to whip a 180* to pull-in or perform a few maneuvers to back in. the R32 lives in the garage and the other space is taken up by renovation materials. goal is to have the Tiguan back in the garage before winter. 

can't imagine doing any of that with a 60's/70's era land yacht!


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Obligatory post wash photo.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

E46 has to be the best looking small sedan that ever existed.


----------



## isonic (Jul 25, 2004)

strettyend said:


>


I like that! I think the car has really nice lines. What model is that Ferrari?


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Shiny side up.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

are those 1552 wheels? they really set it off.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

redwe-in-wi said:


> Obligatory post wash photo.


Wish I could do that.

Deep drought here in New England -- mandatory water ban (no outdoor water usage) where I live, so I'm watching my plants and shrubs wither and my cars going unwashed. Sigh.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

The gated 360 with Capristo exhaust makes me regret not picking one up two years ago.


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Fined said:


> are those 1552 wheels? they really set it off.


Yep. Turbomacs.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

my version of how a 337 should have been built
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

RAVatar said:


> Yep. Turbomacs.


Did you paint or put stickers on the spokes? Almost looks like the center of the spokes is actually missing.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

In good company at Laguna Seca over the weekend. Thanks to BringATrailer.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Much needed/deserved wash, clay bar, wax for the first time since Ive owned the car. Lapiz Blue is really a beautiful color.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

RatBustard said:


> thank you - it's an older (1960's) home/neighborhood and the garage faces the backyard. so you have to whip a 180* to pull-in or perform a few maneuvers to back in. the R32 lives in the garage and the other space is taken up by renovation materials. goal is to have the Tiguan back in the garage before winter.
> 
> can't imagine doing any of that with a 60's/70's era land yacht!


I think that’s quite cool, nobody can see in your garage if you choose to work with the door open.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> View attachment 213537
> 
> View attachment 213536
> 
> View attachment 213535


Gotta be one of the cleanest Non-M3 E46’s I’ve seen in forever, I’d love to have this as part of my fleet.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

newusername said:


> Gotta be one of the cleanest Non-M3 E46’s I’ve seen in forever, I’d love to have this as part of my fleet.


Thanks man, I really love the car, and I've entertained selling it. Really not sure what I want to do. I'll shoot you a DM if you're serious once I make up my mind. 👍


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

newusername said:


> I think that’s quite cool, nobody can see in your garage if you choose to work with the door open.


I love it. we don't live in an HOA, but I can still mess around/tinker without any nosy people and not really worrying about bothering neighbors. I even modeled it in SketchUp to get an idea of how I want it to look. it has a little bump out at the front which will be a nice area for a work bench.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Got her washed at my friends detail shop. I like to support and he washes cars properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## BluewookieR32 (Dec 7, 2018)

Took my cars at my favorite hiding spot lol. Haven't washed the R32 in a while either but I noticed that the rear left caliper is getting stuck because the disc is grooved. I'll have to get that taken care of later this year. As for the Neon, I Installed some missing bolts at the front bumper, wheel wells, sun visor, tail lamps, etc. Some fuses also burned out so the cigarette lighter isn't working. At closer inspection, the guys at the body shop never took care of a couple of dings I brought up so I felt like I was ripped off. They said they would take care of those and never did  So I'll get those dings fixed and install new tires/suspension parts before the year ends.


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Drove up and down this today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Atl-Atl said:


> Did you paint or put stickers on the spokes? Almost looks like the center of the spokes is actually missing.


Yeah, it's cut carbon vinyl to try and make a sort of homage to Ferrari F40 wheels. It wasn't a perfect job but it does the intention.


----------



## LuckyDogg (Feb 4, 2003)

Signed the paperwork in January, drove through Sweden and Denmark in May, took delivery in the States in August.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Washed the E46 tonight, first time I've cleaned it since the paint correction and ceramic.



















This one is a little blown out but whatever, shows off the rest of the paint alright. Blame potato camera.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Taken a few weeks ago at my my first track day in the corrado in about 5-6 yrs.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Current garage 1 of 2. Still have the Tundra and F250, both of which are being sold.


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

Wife decided she wanted to take a break from off roading for a couple of years (we have a 5 month old kiddo and live hours from the nearest off roading areas) so I took advantage of the Jeep's equity and sold it to a local dealership. I then flew halfway across the US to pick up this 2019 Corolla Hatchback XSE (with a manual) that was the cheapest CPO in the USA. The next weekend I drove 400 miles to pick up this 2020 KTM 390 Adventure as I figured I'd miss doing Jeep things.

Plans are to enjoy guilt free flogging of the Corolla and use the bike for off roading adventures with friends along with exploring all of the rural land that is nearby.


----------



## whoisglipglop (Nov 4, 2016)

^Corolla XSE w/ MT is such a good car. 390 Adventure is super cool too.

I took my car out for a rare drive.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

audicoupej said:


> Drove up and down this today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jesus, I took a picture of your car when you got to the top. I was wondering how crappy that drive must of been in that car.


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

newusername said:


> Jesus, I took a picture of your car when you got to the top. I was wondering how crappy that drive must of been in that car.
> 
> View attachment 218734


That's funny! You got us right as we parked. I get paranoid about parking if you can't tell. We were up there Monday through Saturday and it wasn't busy until Friday. 

The drive up wasn't bad, nor the drive down, as I managed to get it without much traffic either way. I couldn't go wild as I had my wife and 8month old baby with us. He slept most of the way. Something about exhaust noise soothes him.  This picture was moments before I went to change him, realized I took the baby wipes out of his bag, and while swapping diapers, two round turd balls rolled into the clean diaper which were then removed bare handed by me. 

We almost took my 2500HD because I didn't think we could fit all my wife's stuff and the baby stuff but my wife took that as a challenge and we managed to fit it all. We were both glad we did. The Alfa is a great car. Did around 1000 miles on this trip and it was great.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

n0thing said:


> View attachment 218692
> 
> 
> Wife decided she wanted to take a break from off roading for a couple of years (we have a 5 month old kiddo and live hours from the nearest off roading areas) so I took advantage of the Jeep's equity and sold it to a local dealership. I then flew halfway across the US to pick up this 2019 Corolla Hatchback XSE (with a manual) that was the cheapest CPO in the USA. The next weekend I drove 400 miles to pick up this 2020 KTM 390 Adventure as I figured I'd miss doing Jeep things.
> ...


Yesss! There are some great mods you can do to it too if you get curious. 😎


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

My new and Improved Fleet

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

subgraphic said:


> View attachment 218754
> 
> 
> My new and Improved Fleet
> ...


This is a very interesting collection of vehicles, what's the story with these? I imagine the Atlas is the DD, what's with the rest of the crew?


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

4MotionMongrel said:


> This is a very interesting collection of vehicles, what's the story with these? I imagine the Atlas is the DD, what's with the rest of the crew?


*Thanks! *
The atlas is lifted and is my wife's daily. We love that thing - it's been a great car for us










The '63 bug is my baby. It's been restomodded over the last 13 years and I'll never part with it.
1914cc, dual carbs, mild cam. Disc brakes, 911 seats, and some custom bodywork with matte black and gloss black paint scheme. Fun!




















The Trans Am is my daily - though I only drive it about 2, 3 times a week. 60-ishk miles, stock 350 TPI, lowered, and other suspension goodies. Big stereo system to match the 90's style  was selected to be at Radwood @ Amelia Island recently. 











And just picked up the 360. 63k miles, nearly flawless, OTHER than it's not gated. Im still getting to know it, and I'm nervous driving it lol


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

I swapped Miatas today. It's my third one -- a 2022 after a 2019 and a 2017.

New one on the left; old one on the right.

_Also posted to "You need a Miata" thread._


----------



## Jimmmmmmmmmmy (4 mo ago)

This is an older picture, but the car is mostly unchanged. A rock managed to get stuck in the sidewall of one of the tires on the way up, but it was time for new tires anyways.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Jimmmmmmmmmmy said:


> This is an older picture, but the car is mostly unchanged. A rock managed to get stuck in the sidewall of one of the tires on the way up, but it was time for new tires anyways.
> View attachment 218906


Nice to see an offroad Porsche actually taken offroad.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Throwback Thursday to 2007.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

audicoupej said:


> That's funny! You got us right as we parked. I get paranoid about parking if you can't tell. We were up there Monday through Saturday and it wasn't busy until Friday.
> 
> The drive up wasn't bad, nor the drive down, as I managed to get it without much traffic either way. I couldn't go wild as I had my wife and 8month old baby with us. He slept most of the way. Something about exhaust noise soothes him.  This picture was moments before I went to change him, realized I took the baby wipes out of his bag, and while swapping diapers, two round turd balls rolled into the clean diaper which were then removed bare handed by me.
> 
> We almost took my 2500HD because I didn't think we could fit all my wife's stuff and the baby stuff but my wife took that as a challenge and we managed to fit it all. We were both glad we did. The Alfa is a great car. Did around 1000 miles on this trip and it was great.


That’s awesome, I actually wanted to go over an talk to you about the car and ask how you liked it as It was the first time I’d seen one in person but I had my parents and kids and wife with me so I didn’t want to drag my whole family over - had I known you were on here I certainly would of introduced myself. I am also very particular about where and how I’m parked - it must work as I haven’t gotten a door ding in 15 years.

I took my F350 up so the way down was fun with the Diesel Exhaust brake, didn’t even have to barely touch the brakes all the way down.


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

newusername said:


> That’s awesome, I actually wanted to go over an talk to you about the car and ask how you liked it as It was the first time I’d seen one in person but I had my parents and kids and wife with me so I didn’t want to drag my whole family over - had I known you were on here I certainly would of introduced myself. I am also very particular about where and how I’m parked - it must work as I haven’t gotten a door ding in 15 years.
> 
> I took my F350 up so the way down was fun with the Diesel Exhaust brake, didn’t even have to barely touch the brakes all the way down.



Missed opportunity, but probably for the better because we'd probably still be up there talking. 

We both love the car. I purchased it in April expecting not to get a Blackwing allocation until 2023. While signing the documents my Cadillac salesman called with an allocation. Go figure. 

When we traded my wife's Macan in on a larger SUV I had her drive the Alfa while I was detailing her new car over the course of week or two. I said we can trade it in on the blackwing or keep it for your summer car. She immediately responded "keep it!"

We have put around 4000 miles on it and have been using it just about daily. It's a 2020 and it's been great. Right after purchase the AC was blowing hot. Took it to the dealer. It was about 10 grams low. They evacuated and recharged and it's been great ever since. It's an interesting car as it gets way more attention from random people than I would have every expected. Not just car people. I put it in dynamic mode and it held second gear most of the way down the auto road.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Alright, finally got around to cleaning the big-ole girl and took a couple pics.





































Interior is absolutely perfect and it was clearly an old person's daily. Currently sitting just shy of 44k miles, running as it should and free of any leaks or issues. Love my beautiful land yacht!!!


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

The dirty daily.


----------



## Mr.Carrera (Dec 12, 2010)

Past









Present


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

don't have a lift, so i'm trying something new. I've always hated jacking my car to squeeze under it.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

worth_fixing said:


> don't have a lift, so i'm trying something new. I've always hated jacking my car to squeeze under it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you add a lip at the front so you don't go overboard?


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

kiznarsh said:


> Did you add a lip at the front so you don't go overboard?


yes, definitely! 









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## G.rett (Apr 15, 2005)

PSU said:


>


Toyota really does a nice deep blue-nice choice!


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

D'oh


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

worth_fixing said:


> yes, definitely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how you've left enough room to add another board for height when that beer gut starts to kick in.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

GreenandChrome said:


> I like how you've left enough room to add another board for height when that beer gut starts to kick in.


LOL

to be honest, this is the second iteration of ramps using the same materials. I had to cut up my first set of ramps which were a bad design, so I used the material I had already bought...and it was getting pricey. lol
10'' boards aren't cheap nowadays.

...but yeah they work now because I'm under 200 lbs; we'll talk in 10 years.


----------



## Somejaykid (Oct 7, 2019)

bnkrpt311 said:


> View attachment 219902


what year and trim model is this? I like it


----------



## Somejaykid (Oct 7, 2019)

Somejaykid said:


> what year and trim model is this? I like it


nevermind just googled it lol


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Somejaykid said:


> nevermind just googled it lol


Beat me to responding lol.

It's just a base model XL with the STX appearance package.


----------



## Somejaykid (Oct 7, 2019)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Beat me to responding lol.
> 
> It's just a base model XL with the STX appearance package.


it looks really good though!, what year is this exactly?. looking for a second car/truck and I like the appearance of your truck


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Somejaykid said:


> it looks really good though!, what year is this exactly?. looking for a second car/truck and I like the appearance of your truck


2022. I special ordered it from Granger Ford in IA and was well under MSRP.


----------



## Somejaykid (Oct 7, 2019)

bnkrpt311 said:


> 2022. I special ordered it from Granger Ford in IA and was well under MSRP.


do you have a build thread for it? I would loved to read what are your thoughts with this truck.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Somejaykid said:


> do you have a build thread for it? I would loved to read what are your thoughts with this truck.











My WRX replacement has arrived *hint: it's a base...


TL;DR I bought a F150 to replace my WRX. In February my wife's Ascent was in the shop for a week due to squeaking brakes. We ended up having to use the WRX for daily duties for 10 days. With two grown ups and two kids it got to be tiring. The car was amazing and I loved it but the awesomeness...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

G.rett said:


> Toyota really does a nice deep blue-nice choice!


It was probably at the bottom of our list when finding a 4Runner, but now that we have it.. we love it!


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Technically not mine but I've been driving these more than my own cars the past few months


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

beefjerky said:


> Technically not mine but I've been driving these more than my own cars the past few months
> View attachment 221346


Can you get it hi-rail equipped? Dodge all the traffic.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> Can you get it hi-rail equipped? Dodge all the traffic.


That would be fun until an amtrack blasts me at 100mph


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

My 4Runner Limited and my partner's Clubman JCW.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

both of those to be dumped before the snow flies, yeah? lol


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

No sure I ever posted this from before I installed the lift
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

fouckhest said:


> No sure I ever posted this from before I installed the lift
> Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


Looks as clean as an operating room.  

Did you add a top layer of polyurethane or similar to facilitate clean up and prevents stains?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

kiznarsh said:


> Looks as clean as an operating room.
> 
> Did you add a top layer of polyurethane or similar to facilitate clean up and prevents stains?


Thanks.

Yes, it is a two part kit, there is a base that gives it the gray color, then a clear top coat. Product is from a company called v-seal, my buddies did the same product in their porsche/audi indy shop, maybe 8yrs ago and has held up great to that abuse, so this should last a lifetime for a hobbist!


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Couple of fresh shots of my cars. Golf R out in the valley. Cayman in the garage after a polish.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Finally got my Corolla back together. Still have a lot to do to it.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Corolla looking super tough with the flares, lip, side skirt treatment.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Fined said:


> Corolla looking super tough with the flares, lip, side skirt treatment.


Thank you! She’s gettin’ there. It was great to drive this weekend! Couple random issues but that’s part of the fun.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Funny how the corolla went from super lame to the best looking compact in one generation change and the addition of a hatchback


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Fall leaves are peak in the high country right now. Took the E30 up and rode some bikes today.

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

Then rode said bike off large objects
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Some trail action from late last year. Looking forward to getting up to some high country this weekend and doing some MTB rides in the fall foliage.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

getting to be that time of the year...


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Sold my last VW awhile back and slowly built up its replacement - a Colorado Z71 with ZR2 rock sliders, skid plates, etc, and some Bison wheels. I’ve got a GM leaving kit for it too that I’ll install in the next week or so. It’s not as fun to drive, but much better suited for the roads and weather around here.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

This one didn't turn out bad either. 

I am ready to be home though. 🫣


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)




----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Coated the Tesla this past weekend. Ceramic coatings have come a long way.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

sicklyscott said:


> Coated the Tesla this past weekend. Ceramic coatings have come a long way.


Is that lowered? How's the aftermarket on these, and are they easy enough to wrench on?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

3/4 of my toys in one photo
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Is that lowered? How's the aftermarket on these, and are they easy enough to wrench on?


Yes, has Mountain Pass Performance comfort coilovers on it, basically rebranded KW v3s with specific springs.

Suspension wise, no different than any other car. Took a half a day with a friend to take the old off and put in the new.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

sicklyscott said:


> Yes, has Mountain Pass Performance comfort coilovers on it, basically rebranded KW v3s with specific springs.
> 
> Suspension wise, no different than any other car. Took a half a day with a friend to take the old off and put in the new.


Looks great. 👍


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

Haven't been around a while. Been driving my old datsun, chevy truck and daily a sequoia. Well I picked up a new toy I am excited about and its not allowed on the datsun specific group and I cannot find a new home. Then I remembered the lounge. Haven't been here since the photobucket days... I had planned on doing quite a bit of work on my Datsun B210, but once I realised what the cost of an ecotec swap and supporting mods were I reconsidered. I really wanted a celica, 510 or maybe 2002 when I bought the B210 7 years ago. Found the new car with a lot of similar mods to what I was planning with the datsun for a similar budget...

This is my 1uz swapped RA24 Celica. Yes I know there are a lot of wheel whores here, and those wheels are cheap. I will likely change them sooner than later, but need to sort out the rear end swap and brakes first. Bolt pattern may change. I drove the thing 1324 miles home. Sadly the whole trip home was 1325 miles. The dranny dropped 5th gear and locked up pulling up to literally the last stop light before I got home. . . Rebuild soon enough, and I absolutely love the thing.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

I just bought my wife a 2019 QX50









We have deposits down on new Kia Seltos and Hyundai Santa Fe, but with interest rates rising, we didn't want to end up with a 6% loan on a $50K vehicle, so we looked at the used market.
We test drove a CX5 turbo, a CX-9 and a QX50 locally. We liked the QX50 best, but it had 40,000kms(25,000 miles) and had 4 bald tires and the oil change indicator was 11000kms past due. Plus it didn't have the options we wanted and it was black.
I found this one in Toronto area for the same money and it was a better colour and trim level for us(need memory seats), so I purchased it online and took a train to Toronto with the family.

We have had it for about 2 weeks now and we like it a lot.

So now, I have the Acura RDX as my car until the Infinit is paid off.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

I can’t get over how great this car is. I‘m easily putting 1,500+ miles on it per month - and I only get to drive it 4-5 times a month with my work schedule. 










I finally made it up to Neptune‘s Net in Malibu last weekend. The food was pretty bad but the canyon roads in and around Malibu were incredible. I may make another trip up this weekend if the weather is nice. I missed the last TCL SoCal drive due to covid, but planning on bringing this out to the next!


----------



## Skyrocket (Sep 8, 2005)

My Cobalt SS turbo. I sometimes think I’m getting too old for this sort of car, but it’s so much fun!


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

BMW E30 by Geoff Potter, on Flickr
Harper’s Ferry exploring by Geoff Potter, on Flickr


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Skyrocket said:


> My Cobalt SS turbo. I sometimes think I’m getting too old for this sort of car, but it’s so much fun!
> 
> View attachment 228183


Nice! You don't see these any longer. Yours looks to be in great shape. It looks stock to me. Have you done anything to it? You ever track or autocross it? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

6cylVWguy said:


> Nice! You don't see these any longer. Yours looks to be in great shape. …


I second this!


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

getting closer to winter wheels time


----------



## Skyrocket (Sep 8, 2005)

6cylVWguy said:


> Nice! You don't see these any longer. Yours looks to be in great shape. It looks stock to me. Have you done anything to it? You ever track or autocross it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thank you! The car is quite well set up from the factory. I kept it completely stock for years, but eventually caved and did just a few things. Mild ECU tune, rear sway bar, etc. Unfortunately I have never had it on track, I’m sure it would be a blast though! Maybe some day. My happy place is just getting it out on a desolate winding road.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Skyrocket said:


> Thank you! The car is quite well set up from the factory. I kept it completely stock for years, but eventually caved and did just a few things. Mild ECU tune, rear sway bar, etc. Unfortunately I have never had it on track, I’m sure it would be a blast though! Maybe some day. My happy place is just getting it out on a desolate winding road.


I admire your self control! If you've got some desolate windy roads near you, sounds like a match for the car. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## laird426 (Mar 16, 2021)

Fall weather inArizona. A couple hours before a storm hit.


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Love this car, it is incredibly fun to drive and the red color is exquisite in the right lighting. I’d love to own an ND Miata someday but for now this car has the fun factor and the practicality that I need with 2 little kids. Pop open the sunroof, crank the stereo and row through the gears, and I tend to forget it’s actually not a sports car. It’s that damn good.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Closing in on 200k miles


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Roboturner913 said:


> View attachment 228684
> 
> Love this car, it is incredibly fun to drive and the red color is exquisite in the right lighting. I’d love to own an ND Miata someday but for now this car has the fun factor and the practicality that I need with 2 little kids. Pop open the sunroof, crank the stereo and row through the gears, and I tend to forget it’s actually not a sports car. It’s that damn good.


ditto.
i have the 2.0L so...less zoom zoom, but it's more fun to drive than the mk5 gti i stepped out of despite the severe lack of torque. ND miatas are a different story. Doesn't feel like the same engine at all.


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Went out leaf-peeping yesterday. We headed toward Walden Pond, but turned down some back roads in Concord, Lexington, and the surrounding areas. Really nice day for it.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

This old green thing is about to hit 140,000 miles. Fifty shy, but might not make it this season. 









The white one is closing in on 130,000 miles. And the house hits 173 years old in December.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

I'm the car on the right in both pics. I think I should lower the car a little at some point.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

worth_fixing said:


> ditto.
> i have the 2.0L so...less zoom zoom, but it's more fun to drive than the mk5 gti i stepped out of despite the severe lack of torque. ND miatas are a different story. Doesn't feel like the same engine at all.


I test drove a 2.0L and I liked it. You can really wind it out. The 2.5 by comparison is all low-end, but it runs out of steam about 4,000 RPM and it's harder to stay in the higher VVT profile. I went with the 2.5 because most of my driving is in town and the low end serves me well. But I think if I did a lot of highway driving I would've opted for the 2.0 for better top end response/MPGs.

My car doesn't have too many mods, but I do have adjustable camber arms on the rear and that makes a huge difference. The rear end feels planted at all times and it hasn't had any effect on tire wear as far as I can tell.

I tried out a 4th gen 3 weeks ago and it bored me. They took all the fun out of it. Shame.


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Skyrocket said:


> My Cobalt SS turbo. I sometimes think I’m getting too old for this sort of car, but it’s so much fun!
> 
> View attachment 228183


A former coworker of mine had the sedan version. I was surprised, it was a hell of a car. Very quick. GM stuff happened to it though.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

End of the end.. M2 will be sold tomorrow and the 997 is headed to Bremerhaven to ship back across the Atlantic on Tuesday. Figured I'd get a shot of them together before that. Also went to the Nordschleife today to get some action for the 997 before the long boat ride


----------



## Skyrocket (Sep 8, 2005)

Roboturner913 said:


> A former coworker of mine had the sedan version. I was surprised, it was a hell of a car. Very quick. GM stuff happened to it though.


Hahaha GM stuff! I guess I’ve been lucky, mine has been very reliable, knock on wood. I’m sure it helps that I’ve never really used mine as a commuter car so it’s pretty lightly used. I try to take really good care of it as well.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Fined said:


> End of the end.. M2 will be sold tomorrow and the 997 is headed to Bremerhaven to ship back across the Atlantic on Tuesday. Figured I'd get a shot of them together before that. Also went to the Nordschleife today to get some action for the 997 before the long boat ride
> 
> View attachment 228811
> 
> ...


DIR lineup, if you are living (stationed?) In EU.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Cuttin' hair don't care


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

On a tour of Door County.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

I kept hearing how good the xdrive G80 M3 is in comparison to the rwd. I went to the dealer today to update my order for a November build from rwd to xdrive. Somehow I ended up leaving with this:










The good news is that the M3 I spec’d is still slated to me. I miiiight trade in the C63, and even though I don’t love that car, I have a feeling I will regret getting rid of it.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Sake Bomb said:


> I kept hearing how good the xdrive G80 M3 is in comparison to the rwd. I went to the dealer today to update my order for a November build from rwd to xdrive. Somehow I ended up leaving with this:
> 
> View attachment 229198
> 
> ...


Gave you an offer you couldn’t refuse?


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

kiznarsh said:


> Gave you an offer you couldn’t refuse?


$500 off of msrp. I probably could’ve haggled a little more, but still not bad considering the times. I’m pretty certain it was a customer ordered car that was unable to get financing. This was the same dealer that a few weeks ago told me how “lucky“ I was to be ordering an M3 at msrp….


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Those wheels are gorgeous

ETA: I mean, the whole car is very cool obviously, but the wheels are particularly striking. Cool ride


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Put about 450 miles on the prius Saturday, had lots of fun.


----------



## cmm7v3 (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is a little before and after finishing wrapping one of my Camaros.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Got a nail in one of my summer tires that needs replaced anyways, tossed on the winter wheels a bit early.
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

boy i dont miss my third gen camaro what-so-****ing-ever after 22 years with it. feel bad saying it, but im glad i finally came to my senses and dumped that dead weight

that said, nice job on the wrap, looks like a totally different car now


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Wrap looks fantastic but whats with the one behind it on big off road tires??!


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

B3passatBMX said:


> Wrap looks fantastic but whats with the one behind it on big off road tires??!











The OFFICIAL Rally Thread


Man I haven't watched rally in years, I'm a refugee from the Grunholm era. How do I find it in 'Murica without yakking up for monthly subscription type stuff? Follow ARA for live streams and social media feeds. I typically just wait til Subaru drops new episodes of Launch Control.




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

cmm7v3 said:


> Here is a little before and after finishing wrapping one of my Camaros.


Nice job on the wrap, did you lay it over the paint defects shown in the first picture? I have a Mk4 GLI that has pretty bad clearcoat peel, and because it's a race car it doesn't warrant a paint job and vinyl wrap may just be the trick. I'm wondering how much prep I'll need to do under the wrap such that the bad clear doesn't show any lines, etc. I don't care about the paint job underneath so I'm only concerned with prep that would make the finished product look terrible (raised areas, etc.)


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Wow, that looks great! What suspension are you running? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

That’s the front lip I wanna get too but feel like my driveway is gonna gobble it up.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

Zinhead1 said:


> On a tour of Door County.
> 
> View attachment 229023
> 
> ...


Is this an organized thing, or just you and some buddies? I’ve never been to Door County and I’m starved for good driving roads. But see @patrikman’s post, we’re about done with driving season in WI.


----------



## cmm7v3 (Aug 27, 2008)

Stevo12 said:


> Nice job on the wrap, did you lay it over the paint defects shown in the first picture? I have a Mk4 GLI that has pretty bad clearcoat peel, and because it's a race car it doesn't warrant a paint job and vinyl wrap may just be the trick. I'm wondering how much prep I'll need to do under the wrap such that the bad clear doesn't show any lines, etc. I don't care about the paint job underneath so I'm only concerned with prep that would make the finished product look terrible (raised areas, etc.)


Yea I body worked everything as smooth as I could to blend any transitions and used filler to get rid of some hail dents on the hood.


----------



## cmm7v3 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Got lost on my way to the mall last weekend








Also skidded some firewood


----------



## cmm7v3 (Aug 27, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> boy i dont miss my third gen camaro what-so-****ing-ever after 22 years with it. feel bad saying it, but im glad i finally came to my senses and dumped that dead weight
> 
> that said, nice job on the wrap, looks like a totally different car now


Ha I get that but this is only 3rd gen now by body, front brakes are C5 vette, rear axle is 4th gen Trans Am, engine and transmission are JDM MK3 Supra.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Baltimoron said:


> Got lost on my way to the mall last weekend


your center cap is missing 😛


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

6cylVWguy said:


> Wow, that looks great! What suspension are you running?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Eibach Springs



kiznarsh said:


> That’s the front lip I wanna get too but feel like my driveway is gonna gobble it up.


Yeah, I scrape all the time. So far it has held up reasonably well.


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

The_Real_Stack said:


> Is this an organized thing, or just you and some buddies? I’ve never been to Door County and I’m starved for good driving roads. But see @patrikman’s post, we’re about done with driving season in WI.


The tour is run through Fuelfed which is a Chicago based classic European car club (anything Euro before 1995 qualifies). I posted some more photos on the AlfaBB.

Door County Trip

They run some shows in the Milwaukee area which are summarized here.

Fuelfed Milwaukee

Fuelfed's major shows are in Winnetka and Hinsdale which I have cataloged in this thread. 

Cars and Coffee Thread

The club also does a late spring tour in the Driftless area of Wisconsin (Motogearo), as well as short day trip tours in Illinois, Wisconsin and Michigan. The roads on the Door County trip were not as good as the ones in southwest Wisconsin, but the Fall tour is meant to be a relaxed tour with spouses. Probably the best driving road in Door County itself was Glidden Drive in Whitefish Bay, but it very much a driving a slow car fast kind of road.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Drove Watkins Glen. The public can do 3 laps for $30 in their own vehicle.


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Put my new wingy on last weekend.


----------



## Qnsboro (Nov 26, 2011)

Not German (and not the best looking) but whatever. Love this car. On the Mt. Washington Auto Road a few years ago.









Aunt Sarah's Falls near Watkins Glen last year









Recent drive on the Blue Ridge Parkway


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

westopher said:


> Put my new wingy on last weekend.
> View attachment 229727
> View attachment 229728


Something about the gurney flap is just perfect on e30s, e36s, and r32 gtrs


----------



## The VR6ster (Mar 17, 2004)

Qnsboro said:


> Not German (and not the best looking) but whatever. Love this car. On the Mt. Washington Auto Road a few years ago.
> View attachment 229731
> 
> 
> ...


My wife used to have the sedan version of that car in a 5 speed and it really was a great little car for the money. We brought it to the mountains several times and I was always surprised by how much fun I had driving it on the windy roads. She has a 14 Mazda 6 now and I'm equally happy with it.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

From last winter, definitely ready for more snow


----------



## Qnsboro (Nov 26, 2011)

The VR6ster said:


> My wife used to have the sedan version of that car in a 5 speed and it really was a great little car for the money. We brought it to the mountains several times and I was always surprised by how much fun I had driving it on the windy roads. She has a 14 Mazda 6 now and I'm equally happy with it.


This has the 3rd pedal too. Driving the windy roads are the best!


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Today I installed a Z1 Offroad 1.5" leveling kit and Fuel Vector wheels (16x8) wrapped in 275/70 Yokohoma Geolander A/T's. The stink bug look of the new truck was driving me nuts.


----------



## superfreak (Dec 15, 2008)

We had a really nice fall this year in Colorado. Best I’ve seen in years, but the snow is coming tomorrow.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

modular said:


> Today I installed a Z1 Offroad 1.5" leveling kit and Fuel Vector wheels (16x8) wrapped in 275/70 Yokohoma Geolander A/T's. The stink bug look of the new truck was driving me nuts.
> 
> View attachment 230158
> View attachment 230159


Beauty. These new frontiers are growing on me daily!


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)

Yesterday in Northern Michigan


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

10k miles in three months. Still pretty much a gem; took it from Redding to Palm Springs by way of Yosemite and Sequoia / Kings Canyon NPs. Back at Mt. Shasta for 10 days and then moving to Little Rock in November.










RS3 got shipped to Chicane Motorsports in Olathe, KS for a TTE700 build during the move process. Aiming for 9.9 @140 as the car sits..not doing drag radials, pulling the exhaust off, etc.










District Green 2023 SQ5 shows up mid-move to KC Audi as well. Gonna be a fun fleet.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Home after a maintenance wash with detailer while I was on a work trip.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Cleared out the garage this perfect fall day.


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm sure one of these days, I'll get tired of this color. But today is not that day.

On the rare occasion when this thing is clean, boy it is stunning.


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Qnsboro said:


> Not German (and not the best looking) but whatever. Love this car. On the Mt. Washington Auto Road a few years ago.
> View attachment 229731
> 
> 
> ...


I love those. There's a low-mileage first-gen Speed 3 for sale a couple hours from me, the guy wants $13K for it and it's killing me not to call him up right now and do the thing.


----------



## strettyend (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

Qnsboro said:


> Not German (and not the best looking) but whatever. Love this car.


How many miles? How has your long-term ownership been maintenance/repair-wise?


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)

strettyend said:


>


A red one of these was behind me waiting to get gas at Costco this morning.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Throwback Thursday
2016


----------



## laird426 (Mar 16, 2021)

Took a drive to the end of the world the other day.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Truck looks great.


----------



## SwiftGTI (Jul 15, 2011)

I’m not a photographer but here are a few iPhone shots from my few months of ownership of this BRZ.
























Test fit the 17x9 track setup, better than expected!










On 17x8 daily/canyon wheels. Don’t love the look of these but will keep them for now.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Tight squeeze.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Did a fall trail run at Rausch Creek last weekend and managed to finish the job of ripping off my fender that I started at the beginning of the month in VA.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Some Fall pics from this weekend


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

Finally collected my MG from it's 3-year hibernation.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

A posh piccie from this Summer


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

masa8888 said:


> Some Fall pics from this weekend
> 
> View attachment 232757
> 
> ...


I'm Dollar General you! These three hoops parked in front of my house while I tried to figure out how to stuff them all in the garage next to yard machines and a largely-disassembled motorcycle.









Test fitting winter parking.


----------



## Nitroracer17 (Apr 8, 2014)

I found a deal on a well maintained E36 last week and added it to my fleet. I've been looking for a budget track car and this is the base.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Nitroracer17 said:


> I found a deal on a well maintained E36 last week and added it to my fleet. I've been looking for a budget track car and this is the base.
> 
> View attachment 232962
> 
> View attachment 232963


Love it. Reinforce the rear tub, throw some sway bars on it, coilovers, fresh fluids, and send it.


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)

My 2022 1LE


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

The only real fall picture I was able to get before most of the leaves came down.










Really needs a good wash, I think its last one was mid july.


----------



## Danielkellymk6r (3 mo ago)

my stage 2+ 2012 golf R fresh wash on a fresh paint job
also a fresh paint job on some jetta bumpers in the background


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

The new one.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Sunset Sunday is here.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

The_Real_Stack said:


> Is this an organized thing, or just you and some buddies? I’ve never been to Door County and I’m starved for good driving roads. But see @patrikman’s post, we’re about done with driving season in WI.


Door County is pretty but most of the roads are far too tame for good spirited driving. I’m talking speed limits of 35-45 often with he au traffic and lost of people on bikes or walking dogs.

I’ve done a couple runs up there with locals in the past and found some good roads, but we were always going to faster than we should have. 



Zinhead1 said:


> The tour is run through Fuelfed which is a Chicago based classic European car club (anything Euro before 1995 qualifies). I posted some more photos on the AlfaBB.
> 
> Door County Trip
> 
> ...


Oh cool, I recognize all those Door County spots. I live in Green Bay and I’ve been going up there my whole life, I have family on Washington Island. Fuelfed seems like a fun group, I think I follow them on Instagram.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Season is over on the "summer cars". No winter weather yet, but temps are consistently too cold for summer tires. Washed the Z4 for the last time before parking until late next spring.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Qnsboro (Nov 26, 2011)

Roboturner913 said:


> I love those. There's a low-mileage first-gen Speed 3 for sale a couple hours from me, the guy wants $13K for it and it's killing me not to call him up right now and do the thing.


Always wanted the Speed3, but was always afraid to buy anything with a turbo as I'm not all that mechanically inclined.


----------



## Qnsboro (Nov 26, 2011)

tip said:


> How many miles? How has your long-term ownership been maintenance/repair-wise?


224K miles. Bought at 148K in 2017. Has been ok maintenance wise. Largest repair was a replacement clutch (although the motor burns too much oil...looking to replace soon).


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Quick touchless to start off Friday.


----------



## 1.8T B5 P (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

Radwood Royalty


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

The group shot
I need more space ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Out with the blue, in with the new...

Old:










New:


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Can't believe it's time for winter mode already.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Sports donkey!!


----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

RAVatar said:


> Can't believe it's time for winter mode already.


Good lord that's a beautiful wagon.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Agreed, those wheels with the perfect tuck look great


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

That didn't take long. 5% chance my ass.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Bummed with myself I didn't pull out a real camera for some fall shots, but only the e30 is "put away" so still a chance.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

RAVatar said:


> That didn't take long. 5% chance my ass.


Do my eyes deceive me or are those plates from the Show-Me State?


----------



## GolfFiveOh (May 30, 2021)

Thing 1









Thing 2


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

After a decent little five month wait, SQ5 v.3 arrived. It's my wife's car, and she pays for it, and she wanted green. So, green it is.


----------



## dc_cupcake (5 mo ago)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

1.8T B5 P said:


> View attachment 235738


looks so slow.


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

dc_cupcake said:


> View attachment 238199


So clean. I love those wheels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Go Fast Camper is gone as of today. Something different is in the works.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

I just can’t get enough of soft black GM paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Do my eyes deceive me or are those plates from the Show-Me State?


Eyes undeceived. StL showed me some flurries.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

RAVatar said:


> Eyes undeceived. StL showed me some flurries.


Well, in that case...










...of our fine state.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Well, in that case...
> 
> View attachment 238487
> 
> ...


New place is just a few hours south of you, I believe.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> New place is just a few hours south of you, I believe.
> 
> View attachment 238655


We make our way into Arkansas for our yearly summer lake trip to Bull Shoals and stay at the Oak Ridge Resort between Oakland and Midway. Great little place and we typically have it all to our selves, mostly because we have a big group of people.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

fouckhest said:


> Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


That car deserves more pictures!


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

audicoupej said:


> I just can’t get enough of soft black GM paint.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



awesome! looks killer in black. how do you like it thus far? I am waiting for my allocatioN!!!


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

4MotionMongrel said:


> We make our way into Arkansas for our yearly summer lake trip to Bull Shoals and stay at the Oak Ridge Resort between Oakland and Midway. Great little place and we typically have it all to our selves, mostly because we have a big group of people.
> 
> View attachment 238656


Nice! I know exactly where that is, since I currently only live a few miles down the road. Bull Shoals is an awesome lake, we kept ours on Norfork but it's far busier.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Morimoto heads, fogs, tails, and license plate bulbs. 👍🏼


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

greyvdub said:


> awesome! looks killer in black. how do you like it thus far? I am waiting for my allocatioN!!!


I absolutely love it. It was worth the 11 month wait. It’s my first new car. Normally I don’t see a point buying new but I had to have this. It was to replace my supercharged MKIV R32 which was mostly a garage Queen. I had full PPF done and daily drove this until the snow started. It’s a blast no matter how you drive it. The wide torque band is fantastic and useful because the gears are so long that if you wind it out you are at high speeds quickly so it’s nice to be able to shift early and still have fun at a more responsible speed. I run in my mode with exhaust fully open and giggle every single cold start. 

I’m excited for you. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Bad ass


----------



## M and Ms (Jul 11, 2019)

Back to the stock wheels for now until I decide which set of 18s to go with next, crazy how a 9-second car could look so unassuming these days. =)


----------



## LoudTIGER (Aug 12, 2002)

fouckhest said:


> Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


stance is dialed


----------



## RedSoxFan1 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Its warm enough today that I'll be handwashing it shortly. Gray hides things so well


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

M and Ms said:


> RS3


uuuuggghhhh I wish these were offered with manuel


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)




----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

iamnotemo said:


> Its warm enough today that I'll be handwashing it shortly. Gray hides things so well
> 
> View attachment 239106


Also hand washed today in brutal 74-deg weather.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

kiznarsh said:


> Also hand washed today in brutal 74-deg weather.
> 
> View attachment 239387


Car looks great man, weather does as well.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

From a group drive this past weekend


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Porsche Skittles


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

kiznarsh said:


> Porsche Skittles


Exactly what I was thinking. Great photos.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Black car Friday


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Tucked in and ready for winter slumber.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Porsche logo/name is crooked.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Year 8 with a car I wasn't keeping. Continues to do everything I ask of it, while asking nothing of me in return. Wood buy again.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Decided we wanted a Jeep last weekend. To celebrate keeping it for five days, we put 37" Hankook Dynapro XT on it today. It is otherwise stock, but getting a 2" Eibach lift next week.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

cseaman said:


> Decided we wanted a Jeep last weekend. To celebrate keeping it for five days, we put 37" Hankook Dynapro XT on it today. It is otherwise stock, but getting a 2" Eibach lift next week.


Headed over to Leavenworth for dinner & view the Christmas lights. There was a lot of snow dumping.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Had to use the wifes car to pick up a few things today, has just a little more cargo space than my S4 lol


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

Took her out for one last ride until spring


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

May be the first time the car’s seen temps below 40 deg in years.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Corrado updates:
-new steering wheel that moves closer to me
-new shift knob and boot
-reattach "Karmann" badging
-(not pictured) new shifter bushings
-Next up: _clean the interior!_ 


Other than an oil change and new front rotors, I'm ready for the 2023 track day season.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Still wait









Still waiting for real plates (actually the plates off the old one). Took it to a Cars and Coffee this past weekend, sitting with a Rivian, two Teslas and a Lightning. Had a surprisingly large number of people interested in it and asking good questions. It's a good ambassador for EVs...


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

Hopefully this isn't against the rules. I have posted my car (at the time) in this thread several time over the years, and I was making a trip down memory lane and wanted to post a timeline of "progress." I figured here would be the best place to post it.

2003-2009








2009-2011








2010-2021








2011-2012








2012-2017








2016-2018








2017-2021








2019-2021








2021-Current


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> 2010-2021


💓 💓


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Just picked up one of my fav cars of all time. IMO, one of the best looking cars on the road right now! 2020 Volvo V60 T6 R-Design in Bursting Blue - Polestar Optimised, fully packaged minus the styling kit (ugly).


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lonelydriver_95 (1 mo ago)

Yeah…I haven’t bought a VW yet…I might someday though lol


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Only thing interesting we've got going on right now is the restoration of the Bus so here it is as of Dec 1st. Goal is to work through the winter so we can have it on the road this summer.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Only thing interesting we've got going on right now is the restoration of the Bus so here it is as of Dec 1st. Goal is to work through the winter so we can have it on the road this summer.


looks tedious, but fun. If I did something like that I would do the stupid thing and put a SBC in it and make it a mid/RWD.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Stangy said:


> Just picked up one of my fav cars of all time. IMO, one of the best looking cars on the road right now! 2020 Volvo V60 T6 R-Design in Bursting Blue - Polestar Optimised, fully packaged minus the styling kit (ugly).


Damn Volvo makes a sweet looking wagon. The proportions make it look like a longitudinal I-6 and RWD.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

I hated the oem wheels for the facelifted second gen. Found a guy willing to swap mine for pre-facelift wheels and I think these look much better.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Back in a vw


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## s55b30 (Sep 29, 2016)

At this point, it's got to be one of the more modified electric Minis out there. Thing handles + stops incredibly well for what it is.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

2/4


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

s55b30 said:


> At this point, it's got to be one of the more modified electric Minis out there. Thing handles + stops incredibly well for what it is.
> View attachment 244943


Electric + hood scoop = ???


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> View attachment 244705


Dis? You show up with dis? This is not the Chicago way.

Although this is a much better improvement over the 2nd-longest model run in midsize truck market.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Baltimoron said:


> Damn Volvo makes a sweet looking wagon. The proportions make it look like a longitudinal I-6 and RWD.


She is a looker. Black Thule roof rack and Prancing Moose badge on order! The Polestar tune does make the vehicle more RWD bias in Dynamic/Polestar drive modes + when tracking control is turned off!


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

20220514 - SCCA TNIA - Edit_100 by JMG, on Flickr


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Just picked this up from a paint correction and replacement of the old PPF/rock guards.


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Electric + hood scoop = ???


Profit?


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

6cylVWguy said:


> Just picked this up from a paint correction and replacement of the old PPF/rock guards.
> View attachment 245663


Gorgeous!


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Winter mode on the GTI.

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you! It's like a brand new car now,


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

A balmy -4°F as I babysit this airport tonight.


----------



## BoostedHatchback (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

I smacked a piece of road debris in Low Wagon and screwed up the front bumper. So with that, snow duty shifted to High Wagon today.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

6cylVWguy said:


> Just picked this up from a paint correction and replacement of the old PPF/rock guards.
> View attachment 245663


What, you didn’t want to remove the old stone guards yourself?! Pssshhhhh. 😂


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

kiznarsh said:


> What, you didn’t want to remove the old stone guards yourself?! Pssshhhhh.


Or the 10+ year yellowed ppf on half the hood, bumper, fenders, and mirror caps. What a difference new material makes! 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

135 mile drive with my buddy and his 1982 911SC. 40 years separating the two cars.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Low Wagon has emerged from surgery. M Sport kit officially on...mostly.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I had been in winter mode for a month. During our first legit blizzard I did some lunchtime donuts (as one does) and found some nasty ice ruts in parking lot. Trashed the rear pair of XIce Xi3s, was hoping to get another year out of them. Ope.

This was just minutes before it happened. 









back on summers now (sad trombone)


----------



## Boober_V2.0 (Jul 2, 2016)

Bought the wife a '23 CX-50 Turbo a few months back. Overall pretty happy with it, though my main complaint is a fairly stiff ride; handles great though.









Long story on why I bought this '04 Z06 but it was my late father's and the "new owner" was in over his head. I told my mother I'd buy it (he hadn't paid her yet) and turn it into a track car, even though it's a cream puff with less than 30k miles.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

6cylVWguy said:


> Just picked this up from a paint correction and replacement of the old PPF/rock guards.
> View attachment 245663



It looks perfect! I need to do this in another year or two to mine as everything but the roof and rear bumper are PPF'd and starting to yellow and show a bit of wear. The Cayman needs it redone to being 9 years old and showing some wear.

You must look at it now and feel like you have a brand new car.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Beauty winter day here on the coast.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Boober_V2.0 said:


> Bought the wife a '23 CX-50 Turbo a few months back. Overall pretty happy with it, though my main complaint is a fairly stiff ride; handles great though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does the sidewalk just end?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

newusername said:


> It looks perfect! I need to do this in another year or two to mine as everything but the roof and rear bumper are PPF'd and starting to yellow and show a bit of wear. The Cayman needs it redone to being 9 years old and showing some wear.
> 
> You must look at it now and feel like you have a brand new car.


Thanks, I'm definitely pleased. The car had yellowed and poorly installed PPF that only extended half way up the hood and fenders. In the right light, it really looked yellow. So it was time. Definitely shop around for a shop, particularly to remove the film. I went to one shop that seemed fairly reputable flat out refused to remove old PPF because of the potential time involved. Of course, he was more than happy to install film. 

I think the car is also pleased with its shinier look as it seems to drive a bit more smoothly. Now I can install the new front lip spoiler I bought over a year ago.


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

ice4life said:


> Why does the sidewalk just end?


There are sidewalks in my area that do that too! It’s really lovely when pushing the stroller.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

ice4life said:


> Why does the sidewalk just end?


I assume that's an empty lot so the sidewalks don't get put in until a house is built.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

20220514 - SCCA TNIA - 6D - 6365-Edit_100 by JMG, on Flickr


----------



## Boober_V2.0 (Jul 2, 2016)

ice4life said:


> Why does the sidewalk just end?


Hehe, thats my corner lot I bought last year. It will cost me about 12K to complete the sidewalk. HOA isn't beating me up yet so i'll take care of that when I'm able. Just to clarify, there are other home owners in our development who own their lots next to them and they haven't built sidewalks. I'm happy to do so, when I've got the extra funds.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> View attachment 248706


Firestone?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

VR6GURU said:


> Firestone?


Right you are.


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## CSRPenFab (Dec 21, 2016)

Weekend fun with the top down in the mountains: 2015 Porsche Boxster S









Daily Driver: 2022 Tesla Model Y Performance (actually a hell of a lot faster than the Boxster, but soul-less


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

paradigmGT said:


> View attachment 249559
> 
> 
> View attachment 249558
> ...


I followed one the other day with an aftermarket exhaust. 

I really want to make a bad decision.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Pov-spec, a new motorsports series:


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Took this over the weekend after I washed the Mercedes and the M. Still need to clean the Ranger.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

whalemingo said:


> Took this over the weekend after I washed the Mercedes and the M. Still need to clean the Ranger.


E36 is still my favourite M3 generation.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Karl_1340 said:


> E36 is still my favourite M3 generation.


Mine too, with the E46 in a close second.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)

GreenandChrome said:


> I followed one the other day with an aftermarket exhaust.
> 
> I really want to make a bad decision.


Do it, you won't regret it. I have one in Long Island NY and I love it.


----------

